# HPRP Revival Year 5 Part 2: Far From Hogwarts



## Fairywings

Same thing as before. Post away!


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: I suppose. I think we should leave Britain though. No Death Eaters, no Order, no Voldemort, just a couple of crazy teenagers. *grins at Jackson* But wherever you'll go, I'll follow.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *starts to head up the stairs to change* *sees the letter from Crystal on the door* KAAAAAATELYN!!!!!!


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:Lewis,um professor!When can I get my things from the order?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *starts to head up the stairs to change* *sees the letter from Crystal on the door* KAAAAAATELYN!!!!!!



Katelyn:*runs to her* What?!Whats wrong?*looks around*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Lewis,um professor!When can I get my things from the order?



Carly: *calls again from upstairs* KATELYN!!!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*runs to her* What?!Whats wrong?*looks around*



Carly: Look at this letter from Crystal! Her and Jackson have left!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: I suppose. I think we should leave Britain though. No Death Eaters, no Order, no Voldemort, just a couple of crazy teenagers. *grins at Jackson* But wherever you'll go, I'll follow.



Jackson: What about the states? I've always wanted to go and there would be no Order or death eaters there. They tend to stay in Europe due to the few amount of wizardy in America.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Look at this letter from Crystal! Her and Jackson have left!



Katelyn:*reads the letter*Oh my god,they left?!Lewis!Cho!Luke!Fiona everyone!

Luke:*runs up* Why are you guys yelling?!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: What about the states? I've always wanted to go and there would be no Order or death eaters there. They tend to stay in Europe due to the few amount of wizardy in America.



Crystal: *smiles* Okay. How do you suppose we'll get there?


----------



## BK228

Babbling: *walks up to the kids* Please tell Lewis that Moody and I are going to talk to Albus. *apparatew*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *smiles* Okay. How do you suppose we'll get there?



Jackson: I've seen pictures of a place called New Orleans. I can apparate there. Hold on. *apparates*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*reads the letter*Oh my god,they left?!Lewis!Cho!Luke!Fiona everyone!
> 
> Luke:*runs up* Why are you guys yelling?!



Fiona: *comes up the stairs* What's going on?


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: I've seen pictures of a place called New Orleans. I can apparate there. Hold on. *apparates*



Crystal: *looks around* Ooh!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*reads the letter*Oh my god,they left?!Lewis!Cho!Luke!Fiona everyone!
> 
> Luke:*runs up* Why are you guys yelling?!



Carly: Crystal and Jackson left!!! *cheeky smile*.........Together....


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:
			
		

> Babbling: *walks up to the kids* Please tell Lewis that Moody and I are going to talk to Albus. *apparatew*





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: *comes up the stairs* What's going on?





			
				niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Crystal and Jackson left!!! *cheeky smile*.........Together....



Katelyn:Yeah professor.*to the others* *smiles like Carly alittle* The lovebirds left!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Crystal and Jackson left!!! *cheeky smile*.........Together....



Fiona: *reads the letter* Well, I can't say she's wrong, it is better for me to stay here...........but why couldn't she? *has a hunch* And it doesn't state a word about Jackson. It's all "I".


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yeah professor.*to the others* *smiles like Carly alittle* The lovebirds left!



Carly: How nice... I wonder what they're doing. *goes into a room and changes* *comes back out* Almost ready to go to her home, Katelyn?


----------



## BK228

Jackson: My word. It's beautiful. Look at all the buildings and the people! It is so much warmer here then London. *takes jacket off* We should probably find somewhere to stay first, then explore.


----------



## Fairywings

ooc: dinner brb


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:
			
		

> Babbling: *walks up to the kids* Please tell Lewis that Moody and I are going to talk to Albus. *apparatew*





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: *comes up the stairs* What's going on?





			
				niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Crystal and Jackson left!!! *cheeky smile*.........Together....





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: *reads the letter* Well, I can't say she's wrong, it is better for me to stay here...........but why couldn't she? *has a hunch* And it doesn't state a word about Jackson. It's all "I".





			
				niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: How nice... I wonder what they're doing. *goes into a room and changes* *comes back out* Almost ready to go to her home, Katelyn?



Katelyn:I'm positive he's with her,he must have talked her into not coming back.He hates it here because he doesnt trust Lewis for some reason.*to Carly*Uhm yeah,can I borrow a shirt or something though?I look pretty bad and I wanna make a good impression.


----------



## BK228

Tammin: *Finds the girls* Have you two seen Jackson? *wearing her green nightrobe just got out of the shower and her hair in a towel*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I'm positive he's with her,he must have talked her into not coming back.He hates it here because he doesnt trust Lewis for some reason.*to Carly*Uhm yeah,can I borrow a shirt or something though?I look pretty bad and I wanna make a good impression.



Carly: You'll need more than a shirt. *digs in her bag and pulls out a pink and white striped shirt, black skinny jeans, and pink sandals that match the shirt* Here ya go. Put that on. And yeah... I wonder why the lads don't get along...


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> Tammin: *Finds the girls* Have you two seen Jackson? *wearing her green nightrobe just got out of the shower and her hair in a towel*



Carly: He ran away with Crystal.


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:
			
		

> Tammin: *Finds the girls* Have you two seen Jackson? *wearing her green nightrobe just got out of the shower and her hair in a towel*





			
				niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: You'll need more than a shirt. *digs in her bag and pulls out a pink and white striped shirt, black skinny jeans, and pink sandals that match the shirt* Here ya go. Put that on. And yeah... I wonder why the lads don't get along...



Katelyn:*takes the clothes*Tanks,and he left with Crystal.*walks into the bathroom and changes**puts her hair in a ponytail with her bangs to the side**walks out* Carls I love this!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*takes the clothes*Tanks,and he left with Crystal.*walks into the bathroom and changes**puts her hair in a ponytail with her bangs to the side**walks out* Carls I love this!



Carly: You're welcome. Always prepared* *heads to the front doors* Let's get along then. *wearing a strapless green top with high waisted white shorts, and black, heeled boots*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: My friend is begging me and begging me to go on a walk with her, so I'll be back in about 15 to 30 minutes. Hailie, if you just want to kind of pause with the RP until I get back so we can go to Niall's mum's house?


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:*takes the clothes*Tanks,and he left with Crystal.*walks into the bathroom and changes**puts her hair in a ponytail with her bangs to the side**walks out* Carls I love this!



Tammin: I love the colors of that! And he ran away? Is he allowed to do that?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: My friend is begging me and begging me to go on a walk with her, so I'll be back in about 15 to 30 minutes. Hailie, if you just want to kind of pause with the RP until I get back so we can go to Niall's mum's house?



Ooc:Sure thing Peyton!Have a good walk!


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:
			
		

> Tammin: I love the colors of that! And he ran away? Is he allowed to do that?



Katelyn:Me too!And yeah he did.I dont really know,we really didnt think to tell people they couldnt run away.I wish they hadn't.*sighs*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Back.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: My word. It's beautiful. Look at all the buildings and the people! It is so much warmer here then London. *takes jacket off* We should probably find somewhere to stay first, then explore.



Crystal: It is much warmer. Okay. *looks around for a place to stay* *whispers* We'll have to keep the magic down to a minimum if you say that there aren't many wizards.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I'm positive he's with her,he must have talked her into not coming back.He hates it here because he doesnt trust Lewis for some reason.*to Carly*Uhm yeah,can I borrow a shirt or something though?I look pretty bad and I wanna make a good impression.



Fiona: Maybe............but Crystal never believed in love, even when we were kids.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: It is much warmer. Okay. *looks around for a place to stay* *whispers* We'll have to keep the magic down to a minimum if you say that there aren't many wizards.



Jackson: True. *Starts walking and sees a building. That says motel in french* What about that place?


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: True. *Starts walking and sees a building. That says motel in french* What about that place?



Crystal: Okay. *smiles* After you.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: Maybe............but Crystal never believed in love, even when we were kids.



Katelyn:*shrugs* Maybe Jackson changed that.They care alot about each other apparently if their willing to leave their friends behind and go somewhere else.*sighs* I'm gonna just,get something to eat.*runs down the stairs*


----------



## dizguy2319

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* Maybe Jackson changed that.They care alot about each other apparently if their willing to leave their friends behind and go somewhere else.*sighs* I'm gonna just,get something to eat.*runs down the stairs*



Lewis: *downstairs* Hey Kate.


----------



## jessidoll

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: *downstairs* Hey Kate.



Katelyn:Hey Lew.*pauses* Is that okay if I call you by your name?Or are you all professor now?


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: Ok, Katelyn, let's go. *grabs her arm and drags her out the door*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Okay. *smiles* After you.



Jackson:*Goes inside and gets a room* Luckily, they transfered my money into US currency. But, the was bloody expensive! *Walks her up to the room and jumps onto the bed* What a day!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Ok, Katelyn, let's go. *grabs her arm and drags her out the door*



Katelyn:*shouts before they're outside* Bye everyone!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson:*Goes inside and gets a room* Luckily, they transfered my money into US currency. But, the was bloody expensive! *Walks her up to the room and jumps onto the bed* What a day!



Crystal: *laughs at him* Well, I guess I can't blame you for being tired, you just apparated the two of us here. But it's still only the afternoon. I think. The times may be different here in the states.


----------



## dizguy2319

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Hey Lew.*pauses* Is that okay if I call you by your name?Or are you all professor now?



Lewis: I don't care. But Babbling says that if I don't get more professional, she'll report. And I know she's coming back, so professor during class. They worst part is she says I have to look more professional, or something. And since only own three T-shirts and two pairs of jeans I have to work on that. Later I'm going to look through all the closets here and see if the old owners left anything behind...even though it'll be 300 years old or something. Don't have the money.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shouts before they're outside* Bye everyone!



Carly: Hurry up! *starts walking to town* She lives right before you get into down town.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Hurry up! *starts walking to town* She lives right before you get into down town.



Katelyn:Someone really wants to see someone huh?*runs next to her* So you were really close with Niall and his mum?


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: I don't care. But Babbling says that if I don't get more professional, she'll report. And I know she's coming back, so professor during class. They worst part is she says I have to look more professional, or something. And since only own three T-shirts and two pairs of jeans I have to work on that. Later I'm going to look through all the closets here and see if the old owners left anything behind...even though it'll be 300 years old or something. Don't have the money.



Fiona: Babbling makes me nervous. And the rest of us don't have anything either, except for Luke, Cho and Tammin.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Someone really wants to see someone huh?*runs next to her* So you were really close with Niall and his mum?



Carly: SO extremely close. I went over every day! I haven't seen her in a while. *jogs there*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *laughs at him* Well, I guess I can't blame you for being tired, you just apparated the two of us here. But it's still only the afternoon. I think. The times may be different here in the states.



Jackson: Shall we hit the town then? We can walk around or do whatever you want. *smiles*


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: Babbling makes me nervous. And the rest of us don't have anything either, except for Luke, Cho and Tammin.



Lewis: Oh, and those of you who need to get your clothes from somewhere, you can anytime you want. And Babbling makes everyone nervous.


----------



## dizguy2319

OOC: Brb dinner


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Shall we hit the town then? We can walk around or do whatever you want. *smiles*



Crystal: Nah. I'll go find us a snack. You stay here and rest. *kisses his forehead* I'll see you later. *leaves*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: SO extremely close. I went over every day! I haven't seen her in a while. *jogs there*



Katelyn:Wait for me!*follows her*


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: Oh, and those of you who need to get your clothes from somewhere, you can anytime you want. And Babbling makes everyone nervous.



Fiona: Oh good. I was worried I was the only one.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Nah. I'll go find us a snack. You stay here and rest. *kisses his forehead* I'll see you later. *leaves*



Jackson: Be careful!!


Lupin: *Apparates into the mansion* Anybody home?

Tammin: They just left Professor and I'm going to rest.

Lupin: Wonderful


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Wait for me!*follows her*



Carly: Yay! We're here! *knocks on the door and waits patiently*

Maura: Carly, is that you!?

Carly: *smiles and laugh* Yes, ma'am! And this is my friend Katelyn!

Maura: Good to meet you, Katelyn!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Be careful!!
> 
> 
> Lupin: *Apparates into the mansion* Anybody home?
> 
> Tammin: They just left Professor and I'm going to rest.
> 
> Lupin: Wonderful



Crystal: Of course, of course.

Fiona: What's going on? *sees Lupin* Oh, hello. Are you from that Order that's been mentioned?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Yay! We're here! *knocks on the door and waits patiently*
> 
> Maura: Carly, is that you!?
> 
> Carly: *smiles and laugh* Yes, ma'am! And this is my friend Katelyn!
> 
> Maura: Good to meet you, Katelyn!



Katelyn:*Smiles* Its great to meet you too.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*Smiles* Its great to meet you too.



Maura: *smiles* Well come on in now, both of you!

Carly: *laughs* Ok! *goes in*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Maura: *smiles* Well come on in now, both of you!
> 
> Carly: *laughs* Ok! *goes in*



Katelyn:*laughs and follows in* You have a beautiful home!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Of course, of course.
> 
> Fiona: What's going on? *sees Lupin* Oh, hello. Are you from that Order that's been mentioned?



Lupin: I am. And you are who?


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: *walks around* This place really is beautiful.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Lupin: I am. And you are who?



Fiona: My name's Fiona. I've been missing for three years, but I just reunited with my older sister, Crystal, after I brought her back to life after she commited suicide. But she's okay now, completely better and very much alive. Only, don't tell anyone I'm back, because my former father's out to get me. He tried to kill me because I caught him giving information to the death eaters, that's why I ran away. I'm more of a talker than Crystal is though. Who are you?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs and follows in* You have a beautiful home!



Maura: Oh thank you, love.

Carly: *sits down on the couch* This is just how I remember it. How's Niall, Maura?

Maura: Oh, he's doing well. He's going to get back from tour tomorrow!

Carly: No way!

Maura: You know I don't joke!

Carly: Maybe I'll have to see him...

Maura: He'd love to see you. He's always talking about you. Even after you left. *turns towards Katelyn* So where are you from, love?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Maura: Oh thank you, love.
> 
> Carly: *sits down on the couch* This is just how I remember it. How's Niall, Maura?
> 
> Maura: Oh, he's doing well. He's going to get back from tour tomorrow!
> 
> Carly: No way!
> 
> Maura: You know I don't joke!
> 
> Carly: Maybe I'll have to see him...
> 
> Maura: He'd love to see you. He's always talking about you. Even after you left. *turns towards Katelyn* So where are you from, love?



Katelyn:You're welcome.*sits down next to Carly* I'm from Delvin here in Ireland.I moved to London a couple years ago and I've missed it here so much.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: My name's Fiona. I've been missing for three years, but I just reunited with my older sister, Crystal, after I brought her back to life after she commited suicide. But she's okay now, completely better and very much alive. Only, don't tell anyone I'm back, because my former father's out to get me. He tried to kill me because I caught him giving information to the death eaters, that's why I ran away. I'm more of a talker than Crystal is though. Who are you?



Lupin: Remus Lupin. Alumni of Hogwarts, past DADA teacher, and Order of the Phoenix member. Are you aware of whom Harry Potter is and his story?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:You're welcome.*sits down next to Carly* I'm from Delvin here in Ireland.I moved to London a couple years ago and I've missed it here so much.



Carly: You'll have to meet Niall, Katelyn.

Maura: Have you thought about moving back here, Katelyn?


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Lupin: Remus Lupin. Alumni of Hogwarts, past DADA teacher, and Order of the Phoenix member. Are you aware of whom Harry Potter is and his story?



Fiona: *nods* Yeah, I heard of him. Why?

Crystal: *sees an ice cream cart* Perfect. *gets two ice cream cones* *heads back to the room* Jack? It's me. Need you to get the door please.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: *nods* Yeah, I heard of him. Why?
> 
> Crystal: *sees an ice cream cart* Perfect. *gets two ice cream cones* *heads back to the room* Jack? It's me. Need you to get the door please.



Lupin: Friends with James, his father.

Jackson: *Walks to the door and opens it. Has a fresh cut across his face. Oh ice cream! Thanks Crys *kisses her on the cheek*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: You'll have to meet Niall, Katelyn.
> 
> Maura: Have you thought about moving back here, Katelyn?



Katelyn:*smiles* I'd love to meet Niall,he sounds like a great guy.And I've thought of moving back but my dad and his sister hate it here.*frowns*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Lupin: Friends with James, his father.
> 
> Jackson: *Walks to the door and opens it. Has a fresh cut across his face. Oh ice cream! Thanks Crys *kisses her on the cheek*



Fiona: Oh, thart's nice. So what are you doing here?

Crystal: *grins* Here take yours. *holds out one for him* What happened to your face?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* I'd love to meet Niall,he sounds like a great guy.And I've thought of moving back but my dad and his sister hate it here.*frowns*



Carly: He is! He's amazing and he's perfect and-

Maura: Wow! Someone's energized!

Carly: Sorry! Niall has that effect. Anyways, Katelyn, why can't you come to Ireland without them?


----------



## BK228

Lupin: Need to talk to Lewis.

Jackson: Oh I uh tripped.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: He is! He's amazing and he's perfect and-
> 
> Maura: Wow! Someone's energized!
> 
> Carly: Sorry! Niall has that effect. Anyways, Katelyn, why can't you come to Ireland without them?



Katelyn:*shrugs* Apparently I'm too young too come here alone.I've said I can stay with my mum's sister but theres bad blood.*sighs* Maybe I can live here when I'm older or something.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Lupin: Need to talk to Lewis.
> 
> Jackson: Oh I uh tripped.



Fiona: I'm not sure where Lewis is, in fact, I'm not really sure where anyone is, except for Carly and Katelyn, they went to see a friend if I remember correctly.

Crystal: *gives him a look that says she doesn't believe him but she's not going to ask him again* *changes the subject* I can't wait for my birthday! I'll be sixteen.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* Apparently I'm too young too come here alone.I've said I can stay with my mum's sister but theres bad blood.*sighs* Maybe I can live here when I'm older or something.



Carly: *says to Katleyn* I can go wherever the heck I want, but I have nowhere to go.

Maura: You can live here, Carly.

Carly: *smiles big* Maybe I'll do that some day soon... *digs through her bag and finds her cell phone* *texts Niall*

Maura: How's your family, Katelyn?


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Lupin: Need to talk to Lewis.
> 
> Jackson: Oh I uh tripped.



Lewis: *walks into the room* Hello Lupin.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *says to Katleyn* I can go wherever the heck I want, but I have nowhere to go.
> 
> Maura: You can live here, Carly.
> 
> Carly: *smiles big* Maybe I'll do that some day soon... *digs through her bag and finds her cell phone* *texts Niall*
> 
> Maura: How's your family, Katelyn?



Katelyn:*frowns alittle* Possibly the worst family in the world to be honest.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *walks into the room* Hello Lupin.



Fiona: Scratch that, I know where Lewis is too, but I don't know where anyone else is.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: I'm not sure where Lewis is, in fact, I'm not really sure where anyone is, except for Carly and Katelyn, they went to see a friend if I remember correctly.
> 
> Crystal: *gives him a look that says she doesn't believe him but she's not going to ask him again* *changes the subject* I can't wait for my birthday! I'll be sixteen.



Jackson: You're older then me. *laughs* Your birthday is soon isn't it? Couple weeks? *starts to get dizzy* wooah

Lupin: *Sits down in a chair* You know this school will fail without a real teacher don't you?


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Jackson: You're older then me. *laughs* Your birthday is soon isn't it? Couple weeks? *starts to get dizzy* wooah
> 
> Lupin: *Sits down in a chair* You know this school will fail without a real teacher don't you?



Lewis: I know what I'm doing.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns alittle* Possibly the worst family in the world to be honest.



Carly: *explains about Katelyn's family for her*

Maura: Oh, I'm sorry, Katelyn. That doesn't sound like the best life...

Carly: *goes to the kitchen and comes back with a cookie* *she's always done this since she was little (without asking, that is)*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: You're older then me. *laughs* Your birthday is soon isn't it? Couple weeks? *starts to get dizzy* wooah
> 
> Lupin: *Sits down in a chair* You know this school will fail without a real teacher don't you?



Crystal: *smiles* Just a little. Yup. Jackson? What's wrong? Here, let me help you. *gets him into a chair* Are you all right?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *explains about Katelyn's family for her*
> 
> Maura: Oh, I'm sorry, Katelyn. That doesn't sound like the best life...
> 
> Carly: *goes to the kitchen and comes back with a cookie* *she's always done this since she was little (without asking, that is)*



Katelyn:Its not,but hopefully I'll find a way too never see them again.I'd love to stay here in Ireland.I think that would be heaven,just to stay here and finaly have a good life with friends.Maybe I could work on my singing here too.*grins*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Its not,but hopefully I'll find a way too never see them again.I'd love to stay here in Ireland.I think that would be heaven,just to stay here and finaly have a good life with friends.Maybe I could work on my singing here too.*grins*



Maura: Singing? Oh! I have to show you something, Katelyn. *goes to a closet and comes back with a box of tapes*

Carly: Oh...

Maura: *digs through the box* Here it is! *pulls one out* This is a tape of Niall and Carly singing at a talent show! Their voices were even amazing back them. Do you want to watch it, Katelyn?!


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: I know what I'm doing.



Lupin: No you don't you are not even a certified teacher! You've been locked up in Azkaban for 15 years!

Jackson: I didn't want to tell you. Didn't want to worry you. But, Dolohov came.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Maura: Singing? Oh! I have to show you something, Katelyn. *goes to a closet and comes back with a box of tapes*
> 
> Carly: Oh...
> 
> Maura: *digs through the box* Here it is! *pulls one out* This is a tape of Niall and Carly singing at a talent show! Their voices were even amazing back them. Do you want to watch it, Katelyn?!



Katelyn:*laughs* I would love too!If Niall's voice is beautiful now I wonder how it was like yeas ago!And I'm sure Carly sounded wonderful as well!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Lupin: No you don't you are not even a certified teacher! You've been locked up in Azkaban for 15 years!
> 
> Jackson: I didn't want to tell you. Didn't want to worry you. But, Dolohov came.



Crystal: Dolohov? He's a death eater! They came for us even here! Did he hurt you? Did he say anything important?


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Lupin: No you don't you are not even a certified teacher! You've been locked up in Azkaban for 15 years!
> 
> Jackson: I didn't want to tell you. Didn't want to worry you. But, Dolohov came.



Lewis: I still know things! Just because I was their my entire life doesn't make me stupid!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* I would love too!If Niall's voice is beautiful now I wonder how it was like yeas ago!And I'm sure Carly sounded wonderful as well!



Maura: *puts it in the player* *it starts*

Carly: *laughs when it starts playing* This is funny!! *they both sound beautiful, but she is still a LITTLE bit embarrassed*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Maura: *puts it in the player* *it starts*
> 
> Carly: *laughs when it starts playing* This is funny!! *they both sound beautiful, but she is still a LITTLE bit embarrassed*



Katelyn:*smiles* Carly you sound wonderful!Who knew I had a super talented friend?*laughs* And Niall sounds spectacular,you must be very proud of him now!


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: I still know things! Just because I was their my entire life doesn't make me stupid!



Lupin: But it does make you untrustworthy! Professor Babbling is missing! Do you have any idea why or where?? Possibly an angry professor was tired of an old woman?

Jackson: He well....he came to talk to me and I wouldn't cooperate so he got angry.


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Lupin: But it does make you untrustworthy! Professor Babbling is missing! Do you have any idea why or where?? Possibly an angry professor was tired of an old woman?
> 
> Jackson: He well....he came to talk to me and I wouldn't cooperate so he got angry.



Lewis: Are you saying that you don't trust people like me? Are you accusing me of kidnapping Babbling?


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: Are you saying that you don't trust people like me? Are you accusing me of kidnapping Babbling?



Lupin: That's exactly what I am saying.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Lupin: But it does make you untrustworthy! Professor Babbling is missing! Do you have any idea why or where?? Possibly an angry professor was tired of an old woman?
> 
> Jackson: He well....he came to talk to me and I wouldn't cooperate so he got angry.



Fiona: Oh! I forgot! Lewis, Professor Babbling told us to tell you she was going to talk to Dumbledore. She never came back.

Crystal: Oh my gosh! Well........is there anything I can do?


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Lupin: That's exactly what I am saying.



Lewis: I knew you didn't trust my people. It's funny that someone like you wouldn't understand.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Carly you sound wonderful!Who knew I had a super talented friend?*laughs* And Niall sounds spectacular,you must be very proud of him now!



Carly and Maura (At the same time): We both are.

Carly: *smiles* Katelyn, can we come back and see Niall tomorrow? We're not going to be busy, are we?


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: I knew you didn't trust my people. It's funny that someone like you wouldn't understand.



Lupin: Someone like me?? Do you have something you need to say?

Jackson: I told you that my uncle was framed by a death eater. My Uncle was a death eater.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly and Maura (At the same time): We both are.
> 
> Carly: *smiles* Katelyn, can we come back and see Niall tomorrow? We're not going to be busy, are we?



Katelyn:*grins* Ofcourse we can!I dont think we have any plans so we should be able to come by.I really want to meet him!


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Lupin: Someone like me?? Do you have something you need to say?
> 
> Jackson: I told you that my uncle was framed by a death eater. My Uncle was a death eater.



Lewis: What are you going to do with me?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* Ofcourse we can!I dont think we have any plans so we should be able to come by.I really want to meet him!




Carly: Yay! *throws her arms up in the air*

Maura: Wow! You really want to see him again, don't ya?

Carly: *turns bright red* Oh...yeah... Hehehe


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Lupin: Someone like me?? Do you have something you need to say?
> 
> Jackson: I told you that my uncle was framed by a death eater. My Uncle was a death eater.



Crystal: Oh my gosh! Well, as long as he doesn't hurt you again or hurt me, I don't care. I don't think we should seperate again, at least until we know he's not around.


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: What are you going to do with me?



Lupin: I have a message from Dumbledore. He says that as your first DADA lesson, you will lead your students to finding Babbling. An Order member will be along to help you.


Jackson: Crys...they want me to join them because my mother has joined the death eaters.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yay! *throws her arms up in the air*
> 
> Maura: Wow! You really want to see him again, don't ya?
> 
> Carly: *turns bright red* Oh...yeah... Hehehe



Katelyn:*Laughs**gets up and does a little dance**sings loudly but not obnoxiously* _Can you feel,the love tonight?Carly really loves Niall_.*laughs again and falls back into her seat*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Lupin: I have a message from Dumbledore. He says that as your first DADA lesson, you will lead your students to finding Babbling. An Order member will be along to help you.
> 
> 
> Jackson: Crys...they want me to join them because my mother has joined the death eaters.



Crystal: What? Seriously? You have a messed up family, no offense. But then, I do too. But none of that changes the fact that I care for you.


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Lupin: I have a message from Dumbledore. He says that as your first DADA lesson, you will lead your students to finding Babbling. An Order member will be along to help you.
> 
> 
> Jackson: Crys...they want me to join them because my mother has joined the death eaters.



Lewis: Alright. When? Who's going with us?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*Laughs**gets up and does a little dance**sings loudly but not obnoxiously* _Can you feel,the love tonight?Carly really loves Niall_.*laughs again and falls back into her seat*



Carly: *turns more red* Everybody does! He's a super star!

Maura: *chuckles* No, Carls, it's ok! Niall is ALWAYS talking about you... So, you never know. *raises her eyebrows*

Carly: *laughs, still really red*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *turns more red* Everybody does! He's a super star!
> 
> Maura: *chuckles* No, Carls, it's ok! Niall is ALWAYS talking about you... So, you never know. *raises her eyebrows*
> 
> Carly: *laughs, still really red*



Katelyn:*smiles cheekily* So for your wedding,where should it be?Here in Ireland where you two met or maybe on a stage since you both love to sing!?*laughs*


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: Alright. When? Who's going with us?



Lupin: Whenever you want. If you find her successfully then this school will stay open. Of course an experienced member will be along with you.

Jackson: Okay so no being alone and do you think they'll find us again?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles cheekily* So for your wedding,where should it be?Here in Ireland where you two met or maybe on a stage since you both love to sing!?*laughs*



Carly: *bright, bright red* Katelyn, stop. *laughs*

Maura: Are you two hungry? I've got some left over lasagna? Yes, I'm Irish and I make lasagna.... Don't ask me why... Because I don't even know.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Lupin: Whenever you want. If you find her successfully then this school will stay open. Of course an experienced member will be along with you.
> 
> Jackson: Okay so no being alone and do you think they'll find us again?



Crystal: *shrugs* I don't know. How much do you think they want you on their side? If they do very, very much, then I'm certain of it.


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Lupin: Whenever you want. If you find her successfully then this school will stay open. Of course an experienced member will be along with you.
> 
> Jackson: Okay so no being alone and do you think they'll find us again?



Lewis: We'll be leaving in the morning. And we'll find Babbling, and this place will stay open. *leaves angrily*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *bright, bright red* Katelyn, stop. *laughs*
> 
> Maura: Are you two hungry? I've got some left over lasagna? Yes, I'm Irish and I make lasagna.... Don't ask me why... Because I don't even know.



Katelyn:*laughs* Okay,no more making you blush.And I'm always hungry!But you dont have too give us food,we can always clean out our own kitchen.


----------



## BK228

Lupin: *apparates and leaves*

Jackson: Would you join them?


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: GTG, Night!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: GTG, Night!



Ooc:Night!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* Okay,no more making you blush.And I'm always hungry!But you dont have too give us food,we can always clean out our own kitchen.



Maura: Alright girls, to the kitchen!

Carly: *gets up and follows her*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Lupin: *apparates and leaves*
> 
> Jackson: Would you join them?



Crystal: No! I hope you wouldn't either!

OOC: Okay, now I'm going! Night for real!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: No! I hope you wouldn't either!
> 
> OOC: Okay, now I'm going! Night for real!



OOC: night!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Maura: Alright girls, to the kitchen!
> 
> Carly: *gets up and follows her*



Katelyn:*follows them*To the best room in the house!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*follows them*To the best room in the house!



Carly: Oh yes!

Maura: *gets the lasagna out and heats it up* *puts it on three plates and sets them on the table* Time to eat, girls. *smiles brightly as she sits down at the table*

Carly: *sits and picks up a fork*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Oh yes!
> 
> Maura: *gets the lasagna out and heats it up* *puts it on three plates and sets them on the table* Time to eat, girls. *smiles brightly as she sits down at the table*
> 
> Carly: *sits and picks up a fork*



Katelyn:*sits and smiles* Thanks so much,this looks amazing!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sits and smiles* Thanks so much,this looks amazing!



Maura: You're very welcome, love. I hope you like it!

Carly: *digs into the food* It's so good!

Maura: Thank you! *smiles and enjoys the lasagna*

OOC: My hair is usually straight or wavy... It's naturally like that. I had it in a bun for a few days and now I let it down. My hair is very curly and it looks like one of those old fashioned hair styles.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Maura: You're very welcome, love. I hope you like it!
> 
> Carly: *digs into the food* It's so good!
> 
> Maura: Thank you! *smiles and enjoys the lasagna*
> 
> OOC: My hair is usually straight or wavy... It's naturally like that. I had it in a bun for a few days and now I let it down. My hair is very curly and it looks like one of those old fashioned hair styles.



Katelyn:*starts to eat* Oh my goodness,this is amazing!*eats more*

Ooc:Ooh sounds pretty!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*starts to eat* Oh my goodness,this is amazing!*eats more*
> 
> Ooc:Ooh sounds pretty!



Carly: *finishes* Thank you very much, Maura.

Maura: No problem, love.

Carly: *takes everyone's dishes to the sink when they have finished* *washes the dishes and puts them away*

Maura: I could have done it, Carls!

Carly: That's ok! It's already done! *smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *finishes* Thank you very much, Maura.
> 
> Maura: No problem, love.
> 
> Carly: *takes everyone's dishes to the sink when they have finished* *washes the dishes and puts them away*
> 
> Maura: I could have done it, Carls!
> 
> Carly: That's ok! It's already done! *smiles*



Katelyn:*fake pouts* Well now I feel like a bad guest!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*fake pouts* Well now I feel like a bad guest!



Maura: Oh, don't! Carly is always doing stuff like that, even though she really doesn't need to!

Carly: Shall we go back to the living room then?

Maura: Oh, yes. *gets a photo album without either of the other girls realizing*

Carly: *sits down on the couch*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Maura: Oh, don't! Carly is always doing stuff like that, even though she really doesn't need to!
> 
> Carly: Shall we go back to the living room then?
> 
> Maura: Oh, yes. *gets a photo album without either of the other girls realizing*
> 
> Carly: *sits down on the couch*



Katelyn:*puts on a childish grin* Yay,I'm not bad anymore!*laughs and goes back to the living room and sits in the same spot as earlier*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*puts on a childish grin* Yay,I'm not bad anymore!*laughs and goes back to the living room and sits in the same spot as earlier*



Maura: Katelyn, I've got the BEST pictures of Niall and Carly.

Carly: Oh no.... *turns even redder than before*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Maura: Katelyn, I've got the BEST pictures of Niall and Carly.
> 
> Carly: Oh no.... *turns even redder than before*



Katelyn:*grins* Really?I would _love_ to see them if I can.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* Really?I would _love_ to see them if I can.



Maura: Of course!! *starts showing them pictures* *first one:Niall and Carly in the mud outside when they were about 4*

Carly: We were so small...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Maura: Of course!! *starts showing them pictures* *first one:Niall and Carly in the mud outside when they were about 4*
> 
> Carly: We were so small...



Katelyn:Aww!You two were so cute!


----------



## BK228

OOC: When are you two going back?. Lol


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Aww!You two were so cute!


Carly: Well thanks!

Maura: *shows them the next one* Niall has a hair thing... *shows them a picture of him braiding Carly's hair*

Carly: *laughs and blushes*


BK228 said:


> OOC: When are you two going back?. Lol



OOC: I don't know... Not soon. Why?


----------



## BK228

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Well thanks!
> 
> Maura: *shows them the next one* Niall has a hair thing... *shows them a picture of him braiding Carly's hair*
> 
> Carly: *laughs and blushes*
> 
> OOC: I don't know... Not soon. Why?



OOC: Cause I don't have anything to do since Caitilin went to bed!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Well thanks!
> 
> Maura: *shows them the next one* Niall has a hair thing... *shows them a picture of him braiding Carly's hair*
> 
> Carly: *laughs and blushes*
> 
> 
> OOC: I don't know... Not soon. Why?



Katelyn:Okay you two are seriously adorable together!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Okay you two are seriously adorable together!



Carly: *smiles and blushes*

Maura: The hair thing, but it's opposite here. *smiles* *shows one of Carly bleaching Niall's hair*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *smiles and blushes*
> 
> Maura: The hair thing, but it's opposite here. *smiles* *shows one of Carly bleaching Niall's hair*



Katelyn:*laughs*Okay,you two have so many memories!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs*Okay,you two have so many memories!



Carly: Yeah... *starts to daydream*

Maura: There is a lot more too, but I don't want to bore you, so I won't show all of them to you. *smiles* Carly? Carly??

Carly: *in her daydream world*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yeah... *starts to daydream*
> 
> Maura: There is a lot more too, but I don't want to bore you, so I won't show all of them to you. *smiles* Carly? Carly??
> 
> Carly: *in her daydream world*



Katelyn:Okay,if I had a carrot right now I would so chuck it at her!Or a potatoe but that might hurt.*laughs*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Okay,if I had a carrot right now I would so chuck it at her!Or a potatoe but that might hurt.*laughs*



Carly: Wait, what?

Maura: *laughs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Wait, what?
> 
> Maura: *laughs*



Katelyn:*laughs* Oh nothing,you were just off in your own little world.Where were you,Narnia?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* Oh nothing,you were just off in your own little world.Where were you,Narnia?



Carly: Yeah, you could say so. With a friend... We should spend the night here...

Maura: If you want to, and Katelyn wants to too.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yeah, you could say so. With a friend... We should spend the night here...
> 
> Maura: If you want to, and Katelyn wants to too.



Katelyn:I dont want to intrude,and I dont have any pajamas or clothes for tomorrow.Plus I might eat out your whole house for snacks.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I dont want to intrude,and I dont have any pajamas or clothes for tomorrow.Plus I might eat out your whole house for snacks.



Carly: You know I have my bag FULL of clothes including pajamas with me, Katelyn.

Maura: It really wouldn't be a problem! You're not intruding, and we can always buy more food. Besides, when Niall's home, he eats all the food, so I'm used to it. *smiles* You girls can stay, you know.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: You know I have my bag FULL of clothes including pajamas with me, Katelyn.
> 
> Maura: It really wouldn't be a problem! You're not intruding, and we can always buy more food. Besides, when Niall's home, he eats all the food, so I'm used to it. *smiles* You girls can stay, you know.



Katelyn:*smiles* Okay,but only because I get comfy clothes,food,and I like Maura.*laughs*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Okay,but only because I get comfy clothes,food,and I like Maura.*laughs*



Maura: Of course you do, mate.

Carly: *throws her a soft pair of pajamas*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Maura: Of course you do, mate.
> 
> Carly: *throws her a soft pair of pajamas*



Katelyn:*catches them* Yay they're soft!*looks around* Um,where can I change?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*catches them* Yay they're soft!*looks around* Um,where can I change?



Maura: You can change in the bathroom. First door on the right. *smiles and point to a hallway* Carly, you can change in the guest room.

Carly: Ok, thanks! *gets up*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Maura: You can change in the bathroom. First door on the right. *smiles and point to a hallway* Carly, you can change in the guest room.
> 
> Carly: Ok, thanks! *gets up*




Katelyn:Thank-you!*runs to the bathroom and changes*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Thank-you!*runs to the bathroom and changes*



Maura: You're welcome, love.

Carly: *changes in the guest bedroom and then comes back* *sits on the couch* *waits for Katelyn to get back*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Maura: You're welcome, love.
> 
> Carly: *changes in the guest bedroom and then comes back* *sits on the couch* *waits for Katelyn to get back*



Katelyn:*runs out and jumps on the couch next to her**smiles* Did ya miss me?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*runs out and jumps on the couch next to her**smiles* Did ya miss me?



Carly: *fist bumps her* You know I did. *winks and laughs*

Maura: Do you girls want to watch a movie or something?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *fist bumps her* You know I did. *winks and laughs*
> 
> Maura: Do you girls want to watch a movie or something?



Katelyn:*laughs* Yeah I'd love too!What 'bout you Carls?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* Yeah I'd love too!What 'bout you Carls?



Carly: Sounds great.

Maura: What movie? You can pick, Katelyn.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Sounds great.
> 
> Maura: What movie? You can pick, Katelyn.



Katelyn:*taps her chin* A big decision.It could change our night!What about...Grease?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*taps her chin* A big decision.It could change our night!What about...Grease?



Carly: Ooh! Good one!

Maura: I think we've got a winner! *gets up and puts the film in* *sits back down as it starts*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Ooh! Good one!
> 
> Maura: I think we've got a winner! *gets up and puts the film in* *sits back down as it starts*



Katelyn:*fist punches the air* I picked a good musical movie!Yay!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*fist punches the air* I picked a good musical movie!Yay!



Carly: Yes, yes you did. *stretches out on the couch and focuses on the TV screen*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yes, yes you did. *stretches out on the couch and focuses on the TV screen*



Katelyn:*grins and watches the movie**hums to the first song that plays*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins and watches the movie**hums to the first song that plays*



Carly: *her eyes are locked on the screen*

Maura: I love this movie. *puts her feet up on the recliner*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *her eyes are locked on the screen*
> 
> Maura: I love this movie. *puts her feet up on the recliner*



Katelyn:*cuddles with a pillow she was sitting on* I do too,I wish I could be in a play of this movie.I love the songs.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*cuddles with a pillow she was sitting on* I do too,I wish I could be in a play of this movie.I love the songs.



Maura: What character would you be?

Carly: *yawns and rubs her eyes* *watching the movie intently*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Maura: What character would you be?
> 
> Carly: *yawns and rubs her eyes* *watching the movie intently*



Katelyn:*thinks* I would really like to be Sandy,or Rizzo.They're both my favorite female characters and I like their songs and the scenes they're in.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*thinks* I would really like to be Sandy,or Rizzo.They're both my favorite female characters and I like their songs and the scenes they're in.



Maura: Oooh, those would be good ones. I suppose those would be my top choices too.

Carly: *yawns again*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Maura: Oooh, those would be good ones. I suppose those would be my top choices too.
> 
> Carly: *yawns again*



Katelyn:*turns to Carly* Is the wittle girl sweepy?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*turns to Carly* Is the wittle girl sweepy?



Carly: What? No. *her cellphone vibrates* *picks it up and texts back*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: What? No. *her cellphone vibrates* *picks it up and texts back*



Katelyn:*gasps* A phone is more important than Maura and I?!Hmph!*stares at the tv with a fake angry face**says the words to what the people are saying quietly*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gasps* A phone is more important than Maura and I?!Hmph!*stares at the tv with a fake angry face**says the words to what the people are saying quietly*



Carly: Then you clearly have no idea who I am talking to. *smiles big and watches the movie*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Then you clearly have no idea who I am talking to. *smiles big and watches the movie*



Katelyn:*looks at her curiously then gives up**looks back at the movie*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: I think I have to go to bed now. I'll be on early in the morning. Well, as soon as I wake up, that is. See ya!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I think I have to go to bed now. I'll be on early in the morning. Well, as soon as I wake up, that is. See ya!



Ooc:Bye!!!


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: *wakes up* walks over to the window* *looks out*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *wakes up after she fell asleep watching the movie the night before* *looks at Katelyn who is still asleep on the couch*

Maura: Good morning, Carls. *making breakfast for the girls*

Carly: Good morning! *stretches and rubs her eyes*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *wakes up* walks over to the window* *looks out*



Jackson: *wakes up and yawns* Good morning dear


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *slowly makes her way over to the kitchen table, to wait for breakfast*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Hi guys!

Crystal: *smiles* Morning love. You all right?


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Hi guys!
> 
> Crystal: *smiles* Morning love. You all right?



OOC: Hello and Good morning!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Hi guys!
> 
> Crystal: *smiles* Morning love. You all right?



OOC:Morning! Kinda sad that its the last day of July.

Jackson: My face is still stinging and it makes me look terrible. But, if you are alright then so am I.


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> OOC:Morning! Kinda sad that its the last day of July.
> 
> Jackson: My face is still stinging and it makes me look terrible. But, if you are alright then so am I.



OOC: School starts on Monday!!! Waaaa!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC:Morning! Kinda sad that its the last day of July.
> 
> Jackson: My face is still stinging and it makes me look terrible. But, if you are alright then so am I.





niallsprincess said:


> OOC: School starts on Monday!!! Waaaa!



OOC: Yeah, that all sucks. But, it's HP's birthday!

Crystal: I tthink you look fine. Except for your bedhead, but then, I have it too. *grins* So what's the plan for today?

Fiona: *goesv downstairs* *braiding her hair as she goes* Anybody up?


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Yeah, that all sucks. But, it's HP's birthday!
> 
> Crystal: I tthink you look fine. Except for your bedhead, but then, I have it too. *grins* So what's the plan for today?
> 
> Fiona: *goesv downstairs* *braiding her hair as she goes* Anybody up?



OOC: That's true! Happy Birthday Harry Potter!!!!

Cho: *sitting on the couch* I'm awake!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Yeah, that all sucks. But, it's HP's birthday!
> 
> Crystal: I tthink you look fine. Except for your bedhead, but then, I have it too. *grins* So what's the plan for today?
> 
> Fiona: *goesv downstairs* *braiding her hair as she goes* Anybody up?



Jackson *smiles back at her* Well, I guess the scar gives me a rugged look. And, since I brought us to New Orleans, I was going to let you decide what we do today.

Tammin: *Sitting downstairs* Oh hi Fiona


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: That's true! Happy Birthday Harry Potter!!!!
> 
> Cho: *sitting on the couch* I'm awake!





BK228 said:


> Jackson *smiles back at her* Well, I guess the scar gives me a rugged look. And, since I brought us to New Orleans, I was going to let you decide what we do today.
> 
> Tammin: *Sitting downstairs* Oh hi Fiona



Fiona: Morning Cho, Morning Tammin! What do you think we're doing today?

Crystal: I think for now I want to just walk around and explore. Sound good to you?


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: Morning Cho, Morning Tammin! What do you think we're doing today?
> 
> Crystal: I think for now I want to just walk around and explore. Sound good to you?



Cho: I'm not sure... Katelyn and Carly are still out...


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Cho: I'm not sure... Katelyn and Carly are still out...



Fiona: *puzzled* Katelyn and Carly never came back last night? Do you think they're okay?


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: *puzzled* Katelyn and Carly never came back last night? Do you think they're okay?



Tammin: I'm sure there fine. They seem to know what they're doing.

Jackson: Sounds delightful to me Crys.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: *puzzled* Katelyn and Carly never came back last night? Do you think they're okay?



Cho: I'm sure. I bet they just spent the night over there.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Tammin: I'm sure there fine. They seem to know what they're doing.
> 
> Jackson: Sounds delightful to me Crys.





niallsprincess said:


> Cho: I'm sure. I bet they just spent the night over there.



Fiona: *looking relieved* Oh, okay. If you don't mind me asking, why'd you come? I know for my sister and Lewis and their friends, it was their safehouse, but why did you guys come?

Crystal: Okay. *puts on her shoes* Let's go.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: *looking relieved* Oh, okay. If you don't mind me asking, why'd you come? I know for my sister and Lewis and their friends, it was their safehouse, but why did you guys come?
> 
> Crystal: Okay. *puts on her shoes* Let's go.



Cho: Oh... I've been in a bit of trouble, so I came here...


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: *looking relieved* Oh, okay. If you don't mind me asking, why'd you come? I know for my sister and Lewis and their friends, it was their safehouse, but why did you guys come?
> 
> Crystal: Okay. *puts on her shoes* Let's go.



Jackson: Am I allowed to shower first?


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Cho: Oh... I've been in a bit of trouble, so I came here...





BK228 said:


> Jackson: Am I allowed to shower first?



Fiona: *shrugs* Oh, okay. All of us here are in or have been in some kinda trouble, so you'll fit right in!

Crystal: *pauses* Oh yeah. Forgot. Go ahead. Guess today is one of my absent minded days.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: *shrugs* Oh, okay. All of us here are in or have been in some kinda trouble, so you'll fit right in!
> 
> Crystal: *pauses* Oh yeah. Forgot. Go ahead. Guess today is one of my absent minded days.



Cho: I guess that's good then... *half smile*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: *shrugs* Oh, okay. All of us here are in or have been in some kinda trouble, so you'll fit right in!
> 
> Crystal: *pauses* Oh yeah. Forgot. Go ahead. Guess today is one of my absent minded days.



Tammin: Except me!

Jackson: *gets in and showers. Comes out wearing jeans and a polo* how do I look?


----------



## dizguy2319

Lewis: *wakes up and freaks out because if doesn't find Babbling they'll take him to Azkaban again, runs downstairs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *slowly makes her way over to the kitchen table, to wait for breakfast*



Katelyn:*wakes up and smells the breakfast being made**jumps up and jogs into the kitchen and sits**yawns* Good morning!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*wakes up and smells the breakfast being made**jumps up and jogs into the kitchen and sits**yawns* Good morning!



Maura: G'morning!

Carly: Morning, Katelyn.

Maura: *sets three plates on the table full of bacon, eggs,sausage links, and pancakes* I hope it's enough for right now, girls.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Tammin: Except me!
> 
> Jackson: *gets in and showers. Comes out wearing jeans and a polo* how do I look?



Crystal: Good, as always. My turn. *goes in and showers. comes out wearing a black jean skirt and a t-shirt* *puts on her shoes* Okay, _now_ let's go.

Fiona: Except for you. It's not a very large school though.


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:*wakes up and smells the breakfast being made**jumps up and jogs into the kitchen and sits**yawns* Good morning!



OOC: Hi!

Tammin: What's wrong Professor?


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *wakes up and freaks out because if doesn't find Babbling they'll take him to Azkaban again, runs downstairs*



Fiona: *alarmed* Are you all right Professor Whitmore?


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Good, as always. My turn. *goes in and showers. comes out wearing a black jean skirt and a t-shirt* *puts on her shoes* Okay, now let's go.
> 
> Fiona: Except for you. It's not a very large school though.



Jackson: You make me so lucky. *Holds her hand and leaves* I really love this American city. It's nice and adventurous!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Maura: G'morning!
> 
> Carly: Morning, Katelyn.
> 
> Maura: *sets three plates on the table full of bacon, eggs,sausage links, and pancakes* I hope it's enough for right now, girls.



Katelyn:*starts to dig in* Maura can you cook enough food for me to last my whole life?!This is amazing!*continues to eat*


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:
			
		

> OOC: Hi!
> 
> Tammin: What's wrong Professor?



Ooc:Hey!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*starts to dig in* Maura can you cook enough food for me to last my whole life?!This is amazing!*continues to eat*



Maura: I wish, Katelyn. But there is not enough food on this Earth as of right now to do that job. *chuckles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Maura: I wish, Katelyn. But there is not enough food on this Earth as of right now to do that job. *chuckles*



Katelyn:*laughs* You're probably right.*stuffs her face more*


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> OOC: Hi!
> 
> Tammin: What's wrong Professor?





Fairywings said:


> Fiona: *alarmed* Are you all right Professor Whitmore?



Lewis: There think I murdered Babbling, and if we don't find her in like the next to days, they're going to send me back to Azkaban, and the school will close and the property will always belong to the Order, which along with Death Eaters, Hogwarts, and the Ministry, wants me dead.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: You make me so lucky. *Holds her hand and leaves* I really love this American city. It's nice and adventurous!



Crystal: *grins* *takes his hand and leaves with him* You're right. I've heard the Americans are unusual, but this city is really pretty.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* You're probably right.*stuffs her face more*



Carly: *eats and smiles* This is really great!

Maura: Thanks you!

OOC: Sorry it took me a while. I had to get my skinny jeans on, and they're SUPER tight.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: There think I murdered Babbling, and if we don't find her in like the next to days, they're going to send me back to Azkaban, and the school will close and the property will always belong to the Order, which along with Death Eaters, Hogwarts, and the Ministry, wants me dead.



Fiona: Oh no! What do we do? I may not have had a school education, but I know what its like to be on the run! Let me help!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *grins* *takes his hand and leaves with him* You're right. I've heard the Americans are unusual, but this city is really pretty.



Jackson: It's even prettier because you are here Crys. I am so happy we went abroad. You don't think Professor Dumbledore would come find us do you?

Tammin: Then Professor, you should probably get Carly and Katelyn back.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *eats and smiles* This is really great!
> 
> Maura: Thanks you!
> 
> OOC: Sorry it took me a while. I had to get my skinny jeans on, and they're SUPER tight.



Katelyn:*finishes**sits back in her chair**pats her stomach* Well my tummy is happy!

Ooc:Haha its k!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes**sits back in her chair**pats her stomach* Well my tummy is happy!
> 
> Ooc:Haha its k!



Maura: That was the goal. *laughs*

Carly: *takes the dishes and washes them again* Katelyn, come dry for me?


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Jackson: It's even prettier because you are here Crys. I am so happy we went abroad. You don't think Professor Dumbledore would come find us do you?
> 
> Tammin: Then Professor, you should probably get Carly and Katelyn back.





Fairywings said:


> Fiona: Oh no! What do we do? I may not have had a school education, but I know what its like to be on the run! Let me help!



Lewis: Yes, I'm supposed to take all my students with me. Do you know where they went?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Maura: That was the goal. *laughs*
> 
> Carly: *takes the dishes and washes them again* Katelyn, come dry for me?



Katrlyn:Sure.*walks over and dries them*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: It's even prettier because you are here Crys. I am so happy we went abroad. You don't think Professor Dumbledore would come find us do you?
> 
> Tammin: Then Professor, you should probably get Carly and Katelyn back.



Crystal: *smiles* Thanks. I don't even know if Professor Dumbledore knows we're gone. My sister knows and the school knows, no doubt, but they may not have told anyone. If they want to stay open, they may try to hide our disappearance.

Fiona: *nods* That's a good idea.


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: Yes, I'm supposed to take all my students with me. Do you know where they went?



Tammin: Nial's house??


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Tammin: Nial's house??



Lewis: Where's that?


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *smiles* Thanks. I don't even know if Professor Dumbledore knows we're gone. My sister knows and the school knows, no doubt, but they may not have told anyone. If they want to stay open, they may try to hide our disappearance.
> 
> Fiona: *nods* That's a good idea.



Jackson: Let's hope. I just hope nobody else finds us here.........like Rowle, oh bloody hell. *Points ahead to Rowle watching them* Come on follow me, quickly *runs with Crystal*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katrlyn:Sure.*walks over and dries them*



Maura: Well, thank you girls! *takes them and puts them away when they're dried*

Carly: So when is Niall getting home today, Maura?

Maura: Half an hour, I think. He is almost here. *smiles*


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: Where's that?



Tammin: Psh. No clue. Cho, do you know?.

OOC: I really have no idea how to answer that xD


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: Yes, I'm supposed to take all my students with me. Do you know where they went?



Fiona: We'll have to covver up the fact that Crystal and Jackson are gone. The Order won't like that they left and we did nothing. Of course, maybe doing nothing is best for them, but the Order won't see it that way. Cryssie needs time to clear her head, she's been stressing a lot lately, and Jackson probably left to protect her. But the Order likes all their people in one place and complete control. We'll need to cover up their disapppearance.


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> Tammin: Psh. No clue. Cho, do you know?.
> 
> OOC: I really have no idea how to answer that xD



Cho: Hmmm I'm not really sure, but we should let them stay for at least a little while longer. Maybe one more hour?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Maura: Well, thank you girls! *takes them and puts them away when they're dried*
> 
> Carly: So when is Niall getting home today, Maura?
> 
> Maura: Half an hour, I think. He is almost here. *smiles*



Katelyn:Yay I can meet Niall in pajamas and messy hair!*plays with her hair* Okay,maybe I'll fix my hair.*puts it in a ponytail*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Let's hope. I just hope nobody else finds us here.........like Rowle, oh bloody hell. *Points ahead to Rowle watching them* Come on follow me, quickly *runs with Crystal*



Crystal: *runs* I recognize him from the day we rescued my uncle. Man! It's only been one week but it feels like a million years!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *runs* I recognize him from the day we rescued my uncle. Man! It's only been one week but it feels like a million years!



Jackson: *Pulls her into an alley* I think we're safe. I'm so sorry Crys. They found us again. I'm so so sorry.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yay I can meet Niall in pajamas and messy hair!*plays with her hair* Okay,maybe I'll fix my hair.*puts it in a ponytail*



Carly: Not me! *runs to change* *comes back in a striped sundress, and black sandals* *her make up is done and her hair is curly*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Not me! *runs to change* *comes back in a striped sundress, and black sandals* *her make up is done and her hair is curly*



Katelyn:*runs into the living room**jumps on the couch* Well I'm not friends with him yet,and unless he has someone cute with him,these clothes are good enough for me!But you look pretty!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*runs into the living room**jumps on the couch* Well I'm not friends with him yet,and unless he has someone cute with him,these clothes are good enough for me!But you look pretty!



Carly: Have you SEEN Niall Horan!?

Maura: *laughs*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Pulls her into an alley* I think we're safe. I'm so sorry Crys. They found us again. I'm so so sorry.



Crystal: It's all right. It's not your fault. We're okay right now.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: It's all right. It's not your fault. We're okay right now.



Jackson: It's putting you in danger though. I don't want that Crystal.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Have you SEEN Niall Horan!?
> 
> Maura: *laughs*



Katelyn:*laughs*Yes,but I think you better be the pretty one when he comes home.*stretches out on the couch with her arms behinfmd her head*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: It's putting you in danger though. I don't want that Crystal.



Crystal: *grins* Hey, I'm strong. I've been in danger all my life, and sometimes I didn't even know! Not much has changed. Now I just have someone beside me as an ally. *hugs him*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs*Yes,but I think you better be the pretty one when he comes home.*stretches out on the couch with her arms behinfmd her head*



Carly: True. I do want to make a rather good impression. *is never an impression sort of girl*

Maura: Why is that?

Carly: Well, I don't want to look ugly for a good friend!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: True. I do want to make a rather good impression. *is never an impression sort of girl*
> 
> Maura: Why is that?
> 
> Carly: Well, I don't want to look ugly for a good friend!



Katelyn:When we first met you were chasing a pigeon!Niall must be pretty special.


----------



## Fairywings

Fiona: *impatiently* Well, if we're not leaving yet, that at least we better prepare for the journey. We need provisions. Keeping our strength up and all that. Also helps prevent grumpy people. *grabs a bag and starts filling it with fruit, bread, jars of peanut butter, crackers, and other stuff that doesn't have to be refrigerated*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:When we first met you were chasing a pigeon!Niall must be pretty special.



Carly: Pretty special? He is more than- Sorry...

Maura: *laughs* Well, well, well...


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *grins* Hey, I'm strong. I've been in danger all my life, and sometimes I didn't even know! Not much has changed. Now I just have someone beside me as an ally. *hugs him*



Jackson: okay okay. I'm just kind frazzled


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Pretty special? He is more than- Sorry...
> 
> Maura: *laughs* Well, well, well...



Katelyn:*laughs* I cant wait for him to get here!This is gonna be fun.*smiles*


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: *impatiently* Well, if we're not leaving yet, that at least we better prepare for the journey. We need provisions. Keeping our strength up and all that. Also helps prevent grumpy people. *grabs a bag and starts filling it with fruit, bread, jars of peanut butter, crackers, and other stuff that doesn't have to be refrigerated*



Lewis: Good idea! 

OOC: I might be gone for a while.....sorry.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: okay okay. I'm just kind frazzled



Crystal: *smiles* I know. That's why I was trying to tell you that you don't have to stress, we're okay. *looks out in the road, where it's beginning to get crowded* Ah, street performers and the market. You think we could lose him in the crowd, or do you think we already have?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* I cant wait for him to get here!This is gonna be fun.*smiles*



Carly: What do you mean by that? *ten minutes left before he is suppose to get there*


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: Good idea!
> 
> OOC: I might be gone for a while.....sorry.



Fiona: See? I know about this kinda stuff.

OOC: Okay! Probably have to have lunch soon.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *smiles* I know. That's why I was trying to tell you that you don't have to stress, we're okay. *looks out in the road, where it's beginning to get crowded* Ah, street performers and the market. You think we could lose him in the crowd, or do you think we already have?



Jackson: Let's just go into the crowd anyway. It might help either way.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: What do you mean by that? *ten minutes left before he is suppose to get there*



Katelyn:Well if you like him and you say stuff like "He's more than perfect",just think about what he might say!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Well if you like him and you say stuff like "He's more than perfect",just think about what he might say!



Carly: Shhh!! *turns red*

Maura: *chuckles* You never know!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Shhh!! *turns red*
> 
> Maura: *chuckles* You never know!



Katelyn:*laughs*I'm making you blush alot!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Let's just go into the crowd anyway. It might help either way.



Crystal: *smiles* Okay. *takes his hand and walks with him*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *smiles* Okay. *takes his hand and walks with him*



Jackson: I'm still puzzled why they are focusing on me so much. I'm nothing special, compared to some others.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs*I'm making you blush alot!



Carly: Well, yeah. I'm kind of known for doing it anyways. You're just making it worse.

Maura: He should be here in just a couple minutes...


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: I'm still puzzled why they are focusing on me so much. I'm nothing special, compared to some others.



Crystal: *shrugs* I don't know either. Unless they think you're a clue to the Order and to the school.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *shrugs* I don't know either. Unless they think you're a clue to the Order and to the school.



Jackson: I think it's bigger then that. How do they keep finding us? We aren't even using magic! It's like someone followed us or are spying.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Well, yeah. I'm kind of known for doing it anyways. You're just making it worse.
> 
> Maura: He should be here in just a couple minutes...



Katelyn:Yay!Lots of blushing and hes going to be here!*claps**laughs*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yay!Lots of blushing and he's going to be here!*claps**laughs*



Carly: *the door opens*

Maura: He's hoooome.

Carly: *screams*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: I think it's bigger then that. How do they keep finding us? We aren't even using magic! It's like someone followed us or are spying.



Crystal: That would be creepy. And kinda embarressing.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *the door opens*
> 
> Maura: He's hoooome.
> 
> Carly: *screams*



Katelyn:*falls off the couch laughing at her scream* Why...are you....screaming?*sits up still on the floor**smiles* Hes your friend not a monster!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*falls off the couch laughing at her scream* Why...are you....screaming?*sits up still on the floor**smiles* Hes your friend not a monster!



Carly: *glares at her* It was an excited scream, kate.

Niall: *comes and hugs Maura and Carly tightly*

Carly: *shocked*

Niall: *turns to Katelyn* And you are? *smiling*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: That would be creepy. And kinda embarressing.



Jackson: This will be our last day. We need to move, if they follow us then *sighs* we are going to have to confront them.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *glares at her* It was an excited scream, kate.
> 
> Niall: *comes and hugs Maura and Carly tightly*
> 
> Carly: *shocked*
> 
> Niall: *turns to Katelyn* And you are? *smiling*



Katelyn:*laughs**gets off the floor* I'm Katelyn,I'm friends with Carly.I make people blush,I laugh alot,and I love to eat!*grins*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: This will be our last day. We need to move, if they follow us then *sighs* we are going to have to confront them.



Crystal: All right. Where will we go after this? I suppose we will. Maybe we'll find some allies.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs**gets off the floor* I'm Katelyn,I'm friends with Carly.I make people blush,I laugh alot,and I love to eat!*grins*



Niall: Nice to meet ya. I see we've got a new eater. If I recall, Carly is quite the eater too. It's so great to see ya again, Carls. *puts his arm around her and rubs her shoulder*

Carly: *smiles big* Katelyn does eat a lot. And I do too... I knew you'd remember that. *laughs kind of like he does, because that's what her laugh always sounds like*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: Nice to meet ya. I see we've got a new eater. If I recall, Carly is quite the eater too. It's so great to see ya again, Carls. *puts his arm around her and rubs her shoulder*
> 
> Carly: *smiles big* Katelyn does eat a lot. And I do too... I knew you'd remember that. *laughs kind of like he does, because that's what her laugh always sounds like*



Katelyn:Cool to meet ya two.*sits on the couch* Yeah me and Carly do eat alot.*looks at them both* Aw I was right!I knew if you two were adorable together covered in mud when you were four you'd be cute now!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Cool to meet ya two.*sits on the couch* Yeah me and Carly do eat alot.*looks at them both* Aw I was right!I knew if you two were adorable together covered in mud when you were four you'd be cute now!



Niall: *looks at Maura*

Maura: I had to show her, Niall!

Carly: *laughs and fluffs up Niall's hair*

Niall: *laughs and pushes her hand off*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *looks at Maura*
> 
> Maura: I had to show her, Niall!
> 
> Carly: *laughs and fluffs up Niall's hair*
> 
> Niall: *laughs and pushes her hand off*



Katelyn:*laughs* Dont worry I didnt see anything that bad,just Carls bleaching your hair.Oh and you and her singing as kids!You were really good.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* Dont worry I didnt see anything that bad,just Carls bleaching your hair.Oh and you and her singing as kids!You were really good.



Niall: Oh, thanks. You should see a One Direction concert some time. *turns to Carly* Wow, I've only just realized how much I've missed you. *kisses the top of her head*

Carly: *turns red and laughs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: Oh, thanks. You should see a One Direction concert some time. *turns to Carly* Wow, I've only just realized how much I've missed you. *kisses the top of her head*
> 
> Carly: *turns red and laughs*



Katelyn:Okay,he made Carly blush so he's okay with me!And yeah that would be cool,I've only heard your song What Makes You Beautiful and I still cant remember most of it.But I do know how to sing some of it!Super proud.*laughs*


----------



## Fairywings

Fiona: Ugh I'm so bored!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Okay,he made Carly blush so he's okay with me!And yeah that would be cool,I've only heard your song What Makes You Beautiful and I still cant remember most of it.But I do know how to sing some of it!Super proud.*laughs*



Niall: *laughs and sets his stuff down*

Carly: Need help carrying that?

Niall: Yeah. You know where my room is? You'll just be following me anyways. *picks up a few things*

Carly: *gets the rest of it* I'll be back in a minute, Katelyn. You can hang out with Maura. *winks and heads down the hall with Niall*

Maura: Do you know how to bake cookies? *smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *laughs and sets his stuff down*
> 
> Carly: Need help carrying that?
> 
> Niall: Yeah. You know where my room is? You'll just be following me anyways. *picks up a few things*
> 
> Carly: *gets the rest of it* I'll be back in a minute, Katelyn. You can hang out with Maura. *winks and heads down the hall with Niall*
> 
> Maura: Do you know how to bake cookies? *smiles*



Karelyn:*grins* Yes,and I love to eat them too!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Karelyn:*grins* Yes,and I love to eat them too!



Maura: Good! Come help me make some! *starts to head towards the kitchen*

Niall: *sets his stuff down, including his things that were in Carly's hands* *hugs Carly tightly and buries his face in her neck* I'm glad you're back...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Maura: Good! Come help me make some! *starts to head towards the kitchen*
> 
> Niall: *sets his stuff down, including his things that were in Carly's hands* *hugs Carly tightly and buries his face in her neck* I'm glad you're back...



Katelyn:Yay!*follows after her*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yay!*follows after her*



Maura: Mix the ingredients for me? *hands her the bowl and a big spoon*

Niall: *sits down on the bed and holds Carly in his arms* You have no idea how much I've needed you. *kisses her on the cheek lightly*

Carly: *sighs* I've needed you too...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Maura: Mix the ingredients for me? *hands her the bowl and a big spoon*
> 
> Niall: *sits down on the bed and holds Carly in his arms* You have no idea how much I've needed you. *kisses her on the cheek lightly*
> 
> Carly: *sighs* I've needed you too...



Katelyn:No problem!*starts to stir*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:No problem!*starts to stir*



Carly: We'd better get back out there.

Niall: You're right, love. *takes her hand and walks back out with her. *goes into the kitchen* Oooh, are those cookies?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: We'd better get back out there.
> 
> Niall: You're right, love. *takes her hand and walks back out with her. *goes into the kitchen* Oooh, are those cookies?



Katelyn:Yupp!And I get the first one since I was being a good litttle helper!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yupp!And I get the first one since I was being a good litttle helper!



Niall: I think Carly should get the first one.

Carly: *shocked* Sharing food? That's something Niall Horan doesn't do!!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: I think Carly should get the first one.
> 
> Carly: *shocked* Sharing food? That's something Niall Horan doesn't do!!



Katelyn:*turns around* Oh my,you must like her alot!And sorry Carls,I love ya and all but I must get the first cookie!*laughs*


----------



## Fairywings

Fiona: *wanders around the mansion* I'm so bored!

OOC: I really am.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*turns around* Oh my,you must like her alot!And sorry Carls,I love ya and all but I must get the first cookie!*laughs*



Niall: I do! She is my new princess.

Carly: *really shocked and blushes* *grabs a spoon, dips in in the cookie dough, and eats some*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: I do! She is my new princess.
> 
> Carly: *really shocked and blushes* *grabs a spoon, dips in in the cookie dough, and eats some*



Katelyn:*looks at him shocked* I dont think even I could make her blush that bad!Ooh,and isn't one of your band members afraid of other peoples spoons?!*looks out a window* Carls we should probably be getting back soon,Lewis might get mad if we're not back soon.


----------



## Fairywings

Fiona: *goes outside and teaches herself to fly a broomstick using Crystal's* *flying above the school* Wow, this is so great!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at him shocked* I dont think even I could make her blush that bad!Ooh,and isn't one of your band members afraid of other peoples spoons?!*looks out a window* Carls we should probably be getting back soon,Lewis might get mad if we're not back soon.



Carly: *sigh* I guess we can leave after we finish making cookies...

Maura: You can put them on the pan now, Katelyn.

Niall: Yeah, Liam is afraid of spoons. Good thing he isn't here right now. *points to the spoon in Katelyn's hand*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *sigh* I guess we can leave after we finish making cookies...
> 
> Maura: You can put them on the pan now, Katelyn.
> 
> Niall: Yeah, Liam is afraid of spoons. Good thing he isn't here right now. *points to the spoon in Katelyn's hand*



Katelyn:Yeah,but if he was here I wouldnt chase him with a spoon or something like that.I have to be friends with someone before I pull pranks on them.*smiles**puts the dough on the pan*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yeah,but if he was here I wouldnt chase him with a spoon or something like that.I have to be friends with someone before I pull pranks on them.*smiles**puts the dough on the pan*



Carly: *nods* Yeah...

Maura: Into the oven, love!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *nods* Yeah...
> 
> Maura: Into the oven, love!



Katelyn:Oh!*puts them in the oven* The cookies need to hurry!*leans on the counter* So,whats it like living your dream?


----------



## Fairywings

Fiona: *flying around the property* Woo hoo!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Oh!*puts them in the oven* The cookies need to hurry!*leans on the counter* So,whats it like living your dream?



Niall: It's really amazing. Plus, I get to live it out with four of my best friends. *smiles*


----------



## BK228

Jackson: Well, what about California? I hear it's nice over there. And a lot of people. Possible allies?? Too big for them to follow us too.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: It's really amazing. Plus, I get to live it out with four of my best friends. *smiles*



Katelyn:*smiles* It sounds better than anything.Do you know Cher Lloyd?!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Well, what about California? I hear it's nice over there. And a lot of people. Possible allies?? Too big for them to follow us too.



Crystal: *nods* Okay.

Fiona: No wonder Cryssie used to write about how much she liked this! *fles some more*

OOC: Yay! I was bored, if you could tell.

They should, like, meet some American wizards, or get into a fight, or do something cool!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* It sounds better than anything.Do you know Cher Lloyd?!



Niall: Of course! She, Simon, and the other judges are the ones that put me and the lads in a band.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *nods* Okay.
> 
> Fiona: No wonder Cryssie used to write about how much she liked this! *fles some more*
> 
> OOC: Yay! I was bored, if you could tell.
> 
> They should, like, meet some American wizards, or get into a fight, or do something cool!



OOC: Lol okiedokie. Wait, get in a fight with each other??

Jackson: Crystal, I want well I think that well


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: Of course! She, Simon, and the other judges are the ones that put me and the lads in a band.



Katelyn:What about Cher Lloyd who was on The X Factor with you?And are the cookies done yet?I really am hungry now.*smiles*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: Lol okiedokie. Wait, get in a fight with each other??
> 
> Jackson: Crystal, I want well I think that well



OOC: No, with the death eaters, Or we can go that route.

Crystal: What is it Jackson?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:What about Cher Lloyd who was on The X Factor with you?And are the cookies done yet?I really am hungry now.*smiles*



Maura: The cookies are done, you can take them out.

Niall: Cher Lloyd was a judge on the X Factor... When we were on...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Maura: The cookies are done, you can take them out.
> 
> Niall: Cher Lloyd was a judge on the X Factor... When we were on...



Katelyn:Hm,I thought that was Cheryl.*shrugs* Sorry,shes just one of my misic role-models so I might get alittle crazy about her.*smiles and takes out the cookies*They look good!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: No, with the death eaters, Or we can go that route.
> 
> Crystal: What is it Jackson?



OOC: No, let's not go that route.

Jackson: I want your sister with us. I'm worrying about her.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Hm,I thought that was Cheryl.*shrugs* Sorry,shes just one of my misic role-models so I might get alittle crazy about her.*smiles and takes out the cookies*They look good!



OOC: Forgot to mention it before... I'm changing some stuff up  I'm not dumb...

Carly: *snatches one off the pan before Katelyn can get one and swallows it* It's hot, but it's good. *smiles*

Niall: *takes one and eats it*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Forgot to mention it before... I'm changing some stuff up  I'm not dumb...
> 
> Carly: *snatches one off the pan before Katelyn can get one and swallows it* It's hot, but it's good. *smiles*
> 
> Niall: *takes one and eats it*



Katelyn:*stares at her shocked**pouts**eats a cookie not saying a word*

ooc:haha nice to know now!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: No, let's not go that route.
> 
> Jackson: I want your sister with us. I'm worrying about her.



Crystal: Fiona? Fiona's even tougher than I am! Once there was this guy that hit her, and she didn't even blink. And then she proceeded to knock him unconcious, and she was half his size! No, she's all right. She's a tiny warrior, that's what she is. And she's happy, and hopefully learning. And if anything does go wrong ands she can't take care of it, she won't be alone. She's fine. Worry about us, who death eaters are chasing after, and are possibly being spied on!

Fiona: *flying* This is great! *does a corkscrew* Ugh.......let's not do that again!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*stares at her shocked**pouts**eats a cookie not saying a word*
> 
> ooc:haha nice to know now!



Carly: Oh, don't be mad about it. So you wanna go back soon, Kate?

Niall: Where are ya staying?

Carly: Oh um... In a place not too far from here...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Oh, don't be mad about it. So you wanna go back soon, Kate?
> 
> Niall: Where are ya staying?
> 
> Carly: Oh um... In a place not too far from here...



Katelyn:*sticks her toungue out**smiles* Yeah,I probably have to cook for everyone.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Fiona? Fiona's even tougher than I am! Once there was this guy that hit her, and she didn't even blink. And then she proceeded to knock him unconcious, and she was half his size! No, she's all right. She's a tiny warrior, that's what she is. And she's happy, and hopefully learning. And if anything does go wrong ands she can't take care of it, she won't be alone. She's fine. Worry about us, who death eaters are chasing after, and are possibly being spied on!
> 
> Fiona: *flying* This is great! *does a corkscrew* Ugh.......let's not do that again!



Jackson: *Puzzled at her long excuse* You want her here too don't you? But, you just want it to be us any more? You know it's smart to keep a watchful eye over her, but you want it to just be you and me. Don't you? *Smiles and grabs her hand*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sticks her toungue out**smiles* Yeah,I probably have to cook for everyone.



Carly: *sighs* Well I guess we'd better get going then...

Niall: Not yet, you're not. *picks Carly up, runs her to the back patio, tilts her chin up and gently kisses her* *runs her back in* You can go now... if you HAVE to. It was nice to meet you, Katelyn.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *sighs* Well I guess we'd better get going then...
> 
> Niall: Not yet, you're not. *picks Carly up, runs her to the back patio, tilts her chin up and gently kisses her* *runs her back in* You can go now... if you HAVE to. It was nice to meet you, Katelyn.



Katelyn:*smiles* It was great to meet you two Niall,hopefully we can come back soon.Goodbye Maura,thankyou so much for letting us spend the night and letting us eat.Come on Carls.*walks to the door*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* It was great to meet you two Niall,hopefully we can come back soon.Goodbye Maura,thankyou so much for letting us spend the night and letting us eat.Come on Carls.*walks to the door*



Carly: *her cheeks are rosy* *follows her to the door after hugging him one more time* *walks out and starts down the side walk*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *her cheeks are rosy* *follows her to the door after hugging him one more time* *walks out and starts down the side walk*



Katelyn:*walks next to her**smiles cheekily* What did you two do?!I mean he called you his princess!Are you two together!?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks next to her**smiles cheekily* What did you two do?!I mean he called you his princess!Are you two together!?



Carly: Yeah, I think you could say so. *walks slowly*


----------



## dizguy2319

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yeah, I think you could say so. *walks slowly*



Lewis: There they are! *motions for the girls to come here quickly*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Yeah, I think you could say so. *walks slowly*



Katelyn:Yay!You two are so cute together!And for a muggle,him and his mum are pretty great!I always expected all muggles to be boring and not fun but they were brilliant!


----------



## niallsprincess

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: There they are! *motions for the girls to come here quickly*



Carly: *runs up to him* What is it?


----------



## jessidoll

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: There they are! *motions for the girls to come here quickly*





			
				niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *runs up to him* What is it?



Katelyn:*follows* Whats wrong?


----------



## BK228

OOC: Wings?


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Puzzled at her long excuse* You want her here too don't you? But, you just want it to be us any more? You know it's smart to keep a watchful eye over her, but you want it to just be you and me. Don't you? *Smiles and grabs her hand*





dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: There they are! *motions for the girls to come here quickly*





BK228 said:


> OOC: Wings?



OOC: Life got in the way.

Crystal: If she's there, then I know she's safe. But is she's here, I'd be like you and constantly worried. Besides, I don't think she knows about.......us. It would be........awkward to explain.

Fiona: Are we finally leaving?


----------



## dizguy2319

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *runs up to him* What is it?



Lewis: Hogwarts and the Order think that I murdered Babbling, and if we don't find her soon they're going to send me back to Azkaban, the school will close, and this property will become the Order's. That also means that Hogwarts, the Order, the Ministry, and Death Eaters want me dead. I didn't kill Babbling! I've been framed!


----------



## niallsprincess

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: Hogwarts and the Order think that I murdered Babbling, and if we don't find her soon they're going to send me back to Azkaban, the school will close, and this property will become the Order's. That also means that Hogwarts, the Order, the Ministry, and Death Eaters want me dead. I didn't kill Babbling! I've been framed!



Carly: So what are we going to do about it?


----------



## jessidoll

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: Hogwarts and the Order think that I murdered Babbling, and if we don't find her soon they're going to send me back to Azkaban, the school will close, and this property will become the Order's. That also means that Hogwarts, the Order, the Ministry, and Death Eaters want me dead. I didn't kill Babbling! I've been framed!



Katelyn:Well what are we doing here?!Lets find her,do you have any idea where she is?


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: Hogwarts and the Order think that I murdered Babbling, and if we don't find her soon they're going to send me back to Azkaban, the school will close, and this property will become the Order's. That also means that Hogwarts, the Order, the Ministry, and Death Eaters want me dead. I didn't kill Babbling! I've been framed!



Fiona: We have to go now!


----------



## dizguy2319

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: So what are we going to do about it?





jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Well what are we doing here?!Lets find her,do you have any idea where she is?





Fairywings said:


> Fiona: We have to go now!



Lewis: We leave now. The first place we should look is either London or Hogwarts.


----------



## niallsprincess

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: We leave now. The first place we should look is either London or Hogwarts.



Carly: *shocked* What!? No!!!!


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: We leave now. The first place we should look is either London or Hogwarts.



Fiona: If she were missing, wouldn't she have been found in Hogwarts? Or at least the teacers would've detected Dark Magic, if they are at all adequete. I say London.

OOC: Not sure if I'm spelling adequete right or not.......


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Life got in the way.
> 
> Crystal: If she's there, then I know she's safe. But is she's here, I'd be like you and constantly worried. Besides, I don't think she knows about.......us. It would be........awkward to explain.
> 
> Fiona: Are we finally leaving?



Jackson: *Just starts to cry talking to her in the middle of the street* Why does it have to be awkward? We like each other and care for each other! Do you remember when you wanted to kill yourself, when we first met, when you got attacked by a bear. I liked you during that too. I couldn't tell you. I tried lying to myself saying it wasn't true. That's why I tried to like Katelyn and Carly, but they don't understand me and never will. And when you got close to Lewis, I thought you wanted him Crystal. That's why I told the Order about him and where he lived. You care for me, you accept me. You don't even care that my Uncle is in Azkaban for being associated with Voldemort! You don't care that my mother murdered her husband who was in Ravenclaw. My mother was depressed similar to you, a depressed slytherin. She never found happiness. That's why she killed my father and blamed it on her brother and abused me, because I knew the truth. Now she is working with Voldemort. The reason the death eaters want me? Because she is insane. They want me to kill my own mother. I just want to be with you, nothing else. I want to be with you somewhere nobody will find us or no of our past. *Notices some people are staring and apparates them back to their motel room*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: If she were missing, wouldn't she have been found in Hogwarts? Or at least the teacers would've detected Dark Magic, if they are at all adequete. I say London.
> 
> OOC: Not sure if I'm spelling adequete right or not.......



Tammin: Professor, I wanted to tell you that I cannot go with you. I'm to ill. But, you'll be fine with Katelyn, Carly, Fiona, Luke and Cho right?

Oh and someone from the order got here a minute ago. Says he is very experienced.


----------



## dizguy2319

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *shocked* What!? No!!!!





Fairywings said:


> Fiona: If she were missing, wouldn't she have been found in Hogwarts? Or at least the teacers would've detected Dark Magic, if they are at all adequete. I say London.
> 
> OOC: Not sure if I'm spelling adequete right or not.......



Lewis: She was trying to go to Hogwarts when she left. She could be somewhere in the forest. Or somewhere secret in the castle. It made a little sense to me. And who just got here Tammin?


----------



## niallsprincess

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: She was trying to go to Hogwarts when she left. She could be somewhere in the forest. Or somewhere secret in the castle. It made a little sense to me. And who just got here Tammin?



Carly: but I don't want to leave here!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Just starts to cry talking to her in the middle of the street* Why does it have to be awkward? We like each other and care for each other! Do you remember when you wanted to kill yourself, when we first met, when you got attacked by a bear. I liked you during that too. I couldn't tell you. I tried lying to myself saying it wasn't true. That's why I tried to like Katelyn and Carly, but they don't understand me and never will. And when you got close to Lewis, I thought you wanted him Crystal. That's why I told the Order about him and where he lived. You care for me, you accept me. You don't even care that my Uncle is in Azkaban for being associated with Voldemort! You don't care that my mother murdered her husband who was in Ravenclaw. My mother was depressed similar to you, a depressed slytherin. She never found happiness. That's why she killed my father and blamed it on her brother and abused me, because I knew the truth. Now she is working with Voldemort. The reason the death eaters want me? Because she is insane. They want me to kill my own mother. I just want to be with you, nothing else. I want to be with you somewhere nobody will find us or no of our past. *Notices some people are staring and apparates them back to their motel room*



Crystal: *quietly* I remember. It's okay. I trust Lewis, but I don't care for him. I love you. I know times are hard, and I'm sorry about your past. I care for you, and I think what we have is the most amazing thing in the world. *wipes his tears away* It's all right. I'm here. I love you. Just think of me, of us, and just step away from the pain. We can deal with it later if you'd like, but it's clearly hurting right now and you need to calm down. It's all right. *kisses him*


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: She was trying to go to Hogwarts when she left. She could be somewhere in the forest. Or somewhere secret in the castle. It made a little sense to me. And who just got here Tammin?



Mundungus: Reporting for duty!! *Trips and falls at Lewis's feet* I'm good


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Tammin: Professor, I wanted to tell you that I cannot go with you. I'm to ill. But, you'll be fine with Katelyn, Carly, Fiona, Luke and Cho right?
> 
> Oh and someone from the order got here a minute ago. Says he is very experienced.





dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: She was trying to go to Hogwarts when she left. She could be somewhere in the forest. Or somewhere secret in the castle. It made a little sense to me. And who just got here Tammin?





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: but I don't want to leave here!



Fiona: But........well, if you're ill then I guess you better not come. Someone from the Ordser is here? He's here to kll the professor! I suppose she could......Carly, we have to go! We have to go so we can come back! *grabs the bag of provisions* Let's go.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *quietly* I remember. It's okay. I trust Lewis, but I don't care for him. I love you. I know times are hard, and I'm sorry about your past. I care for you, and I think what we have is the most amazing thing in the world. *wipes his tears away* It's all right. I'm here. I love you. Just think of me, of us, and just step away from the pain. We can deal with it later if you'd like, but it's clearly hurting right now and you need to calm down. It's all right. *kisses him*



Jackson: You love me? You told me that you love me. Crys, do you know how much that means to me? I love you very much. *Hugs her and then goes to kiss her*


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Mundungus: Reporting for duty!! *Trips and falls at Lewis's feet* I'm good





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: but I don't want to leave here!



Lewis: *under his breath* They had to set me up to fail. *to Carly* You have to help! Please? Do you want to see me in Azkaban?


----------



## niallsprincess

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *under his breath* They had to set me up to fail. *to Carly* You have to help! Please? Do you want to see me in Azkaban?



Carly: Can we come back when we're done, then!?


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: You love me? You told me that you love me. Crys, do you know how much that means to me? I love you very much. *Hugs her and then goes to kiss her*



Crystal: *faintly amused* Yes, I do believe that's what I said.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: But........well, if you're ill then I guess you better not come. Someone from the Ordser is here? He's here to kll the professor! I suppose she could......Carly, we have to go! We have to go so we can come back! *grabs the bag of provisions* Let's go.





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Can we come back when we're done, then!?



Lewis: We leave now! And if I'm not in Azkaban, yes. Where to?


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: We leave now! And if I'm not in Azkaban, yes. Where to?



Fiona: *shrugs* You're the leader. I'm just a lowly twelve year old.


----------



## niallsprincess

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: We leave now! And if I'm not in Azkaban, yes. Where to?



Carly: You said she'd be somewhere near Hogwarts?


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *faintly amused* Yes, I do believe that's what I said.



Jackson: Do you know how brilliant you are? And we're going to have to take one of the muggle planes to California


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: *shrugs* You're the leader. I'm just a lowly twelve year old.





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: You said she'd be somewhere near Hogwarts?



Lewis: Might. Might was a key word. Come on, I have a port key to the forest. *holds it out*


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: Might. Might was a key word. Come on, I have a port key to the forest. *holds it out*



Mundungus: *Holds onto the portkey*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Do you know how brilliant you are? And we're going to have to take one of the muggle planes to California



Crystal: *smiles* Yes, I'm very brilliant. Probably the best person in your life.  All right. You know how to get to one? *laughs* Look at us, pretending to be "normal" tourists.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: Might. Might was a key word. Come on, I have a port key to the forest. *holds it out*



Fiona: How did you get a portkey to the forest? *keeps one hand on her bag* *grabs the portkey*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *smiles* Yes, I'm very brilliant. Probably the best person in your life.  All right. You know how to get to one? *laughs* Look at us, pretending to be "normal" tourists.



Jackson: I love how confident you are. *kisses her on the cheek* I know where the airport is here. Kinda like pretending to be normal Crystal. It's nice.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: I love how confident you are. *kisses her on the cheek* I know where the airport is here. Kinda like pretending to be normal Crystal. It's nice.



Crystal: *grins up at him* Someone knows how to make a girl feel special. All right, lead the way. Yeah, I kinda like it, pretending to be normal.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *grins up at him* Someone knows how to make a girl feel special. All right, lead the way. Yeah, I kinda like it, pretending to be normal.



Jackson: *Walks to the airport which wasn't too far away and buys them their tickets* Okay our flight leaves in an hour. We're going to a city named Anaheim. Even booked us a hotel.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Walks to the airport which wasn't too far away and buys them their tickets* Okay our flight leaves in an hour. We're going to a city named Anaheim. Even booked us a hotel.



OOC: Ooh, are we going to Disneyland?

Crystal: *smiles* That sounds great. *sits in the seating area by the gate* Can teenagers just go wherever they want in America? Nobody seems to be giving us odd looks or anything.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Ooh, are we going to Disneyland?
> 
> Crystal: *smiles* That sounds great. *sits in the seating area by the gate* Can teenagers just go wherever they want in America? Nobody seems to be giving us odd looks or anything.



OOC: I was going towards that. You wanna??

Jackson: I think teenagers are more independent here then in London. They just don't care as much.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: I was going towards that. You wanna??
> 
> Jackson: I think teenagers are more independent here then in London. They just don't care as much.



OOC: Okay!

Lewis, Fiona and Co. are going to find a missing lady, and Jackson and Crystal are going to Disneyland. This game's cool!

Crystal: That sounds correct. I've never been in an airplane before. *whispers so the muggles don't here* I wonder how they stay up without magic?


----------



## niallsprincess

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: Might. Might was a key word. Come on, I have a port key to the forest. *holds it out*



Carly: *touches the port key*


----------



## dizguy2319

Lewis: *in the forest* Start looking around. If you find anything, scream. Always be with a partner. 

OOC: I'm thinking about finding her dead, and then him going to Azkaban.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Okay!
> 
> Lewis, Fiona and Co. are going to find a missing lady, and Jackson and Crystal are going to Disneyland. This game's cool!
> 
> Crystal: That sounds correct. I've never been in an airplane before. *whispers so the muggles don't here* I wonder how they stay up without magic?



OOC: Yay!

Jackson: Not quite sure. Maybe they are similar to boats? Maybe the spray them with something? That'd be my guess. I've been on an airplane once. When I was 6 my Dad took my to Australia, back before my mom..........*stops talking*


----------



## niallsprincess

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *in the forest* Start looking around. If you find anything, scream. Always be with a partner.
> 
> OOC: I'm thinking about finding her dead, and then him going to Azkaban.



OOC: But then it'd be hard for Carly to get back to Ireland.

Carly: *takes Katelyn with her* *looks around*


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: *in the forest* Start looking around. If you find anything, scream. Always be with a partner.
> 
> OOC: I'm thinking about finding her dead, and then him going to Azkaban.



OOC: That'd be your call. Either way she is gonna be dead. What would happen if he went to Azkaban?


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: That moment when a number you don't know calls... Dad, get the weapons ready!!


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *in the forest* Start looking around. If you find anything, scream. Always be with a partner.
> 
> OOC: I'm thinking about finding her dead, and then him going to Azkaban.



Fiona: All right. *nods determinedly* Who's with me?

OOC: And then having us come to the rescue? There's a thought.



BK228 said:


> OOC: Yay!
> 
> Jackson: Not quite sure. Maybe they are similar to boats? Maybe the spray them with something? That'd be my guess. I've been on an airplane once. When I was 6 my Dad took my to Australia, back before my mom..........*stops talking*



Crystal: *shrugs in reply* There you go again, back into the sad thoughts. *turns him towards her* Don't think about it. We're here, together. The two of us.


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> OOC: That'd be your call. Either way she is gonna be dead. What would happen if he went to Azkaban?



OOC: I think if he went to Azkaban, everyone would feel really bad about it, but they would know that there's nothing they can do. If he's going to find her like that. Find her soon...

Carly: *searches behind trees*


----------



## dizguy2319

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I think if he went to Azkaban, everyone would feel really bad about it, but they would know that there's nothing they can do. If he's going to find her like that. Find her soon...
> 
> Carly: *searches behind trees*



OOC: Azkaban! Yay!

Lewis: *sees blood on the ground, notices a trail of blood going behind him* Come over here! *thinks of the worst, starts getting scared*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: I get into a Christmas mood too often!!!!!! I'm wishing it was Christmas right now!


----------



## niallsprincess

dizguy2319 said:


> OOC: Azkaban! Yay!
> 
> Lewis: *sees blood on the ground, notices a trail of blood going behind him* Come over here! *thinks of the worst, starts getting scared*



Carly: *hears him* Lewis, what's happened!? *comes running*


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> OOC: Azkaban! Yay!
> 
> Lewis: *sees blood on the ground, notices a trail of blood going behind him* Come over here! *thinks of the worst, starts getting scared*



Fiona: *runs over to him* Come on guys! Quickly!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I get into a Christmas mood too often!!!!!! I'm wishing it was Christmas right now!



OOC: We can do a time skip soon, perhaps.


----------



## BK228

Mundungus: We found a body!

Jackson: I know. The two of us, together. I'm happy and glad honestly.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: We can do a time skip soon, perhaps.



OOC: I was talking about real life (but that'd be nice too!). Christmas music is all I'm listening to right now.


----------



## dizguy2319

Lewis: *starts following the trail without saying a word*


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: *starts following the trail without saying a word*



Mundungus: You know if we find this body like I think we are you are gonna go away for a long time boy.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Mundungus: We found a body!
> 
> Jackson: I know. The two of us, together. I'm happy and glad honestly.



Fiona: Oh no....................... that's a lot of blood.

Crystal: *smiles*

Ticket Guy: Get ready for boarding! Please make sure you have all personal belongings with you and come show me your boarding passes in a neat and orderly fashion!

Crystal: I think that means we go show him the tickets. *takes his hand* Let's go.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: Oh no.......................
> 
> Crystal: *smiles*
> 
> Ticket Guy: Get ready for boarding! Please make sure you have all personal belongings with you and come show me your boarding passes in a neat and orderly fashion!
> 
> Crystal: I think that means we go show him the tickets. *takes his hand* Let's go.



Jackson: Alright. *Gets onto the plane and sits down. Plane takes off and they're in the air* This is so odd.


----------



## dizguy2319

Lewis: *keeps walking silently, not listening, and starts crying*


----------



## niallsprincess

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *keeps walking silently, not listening, and starts crying*



Carly: Im confused, what's going on!?!?


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I was talking about real life (but that'd be nice too!). Christmas music is all I'm listening to right now.



OOC: Lol! I love Christmas music for the most part, except for some of those long hymns......



BK228 said:


> Mundungus: You know if we find this body like I think we are you are gonna go away for a long time boy.



Fiona: Are you threatening him? He didn't kill Professor Babbling!



BK228 said:


> Jackson: Alright. *Gets onto the plane and sits down. Plane takes off and they're in the air* This is so odd.



Crystal: *sitting next to him* It's weird being up in the air and not feeling the wind blowing through my hair. *notices it's a little longer than it usually is* It's growing again......


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: *keeps walking silently, not listening, and starts crying*



Mundungus: *Walking with Lewis* Bloody hell. Two bodies!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Lol! I love Christmas music for the most part, except for some of those long hymns......
> 
> Fiona: Are you threatening him? He didn't kill Professor Babbling!
> 
> Crystal: *sitting next to him* It's weird being up in the air and not feeling the wind blowing through my hair. *notices it's a little longer than it usually is* It's growing again......



Jackson: I love your hair. *Plays with a strand before noticing someone sitting a few rows behind them* Bloody hell


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Lol! I love Christmas music for the most part, except for some of those long hymns......



OOC: I think I like all Christmas music as long as it's not too slow and boring.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: I love your hair. *Plays with a strand before noticing someone sitting a few rows behind them* Bloody hell



Crystal: *grins* *whispers* Oh gosh. Is it another death eater?


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *grins* *whispers* Oh gosh. Is it another death eater?



Jackson: No. Worse.


----------



## dizguy2319

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Im confused, what's going on!?!?



Lewis: *the bodies are now visible ahead, still crying* I-I am going back. I'm going back to Azkaban.


----------



## niallsprincess

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *the bodyis now visible ahead, still crying* I-I am going back. I'm going back to Azkaban.



Carly: But you didn't do anything!


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: *the bodies are now visible ahead, still crying* I-I am going back. I'm going back to Azkaban.



Mundungus: *Runs up to the bodies* Well, Babbling is dead. And this, this is Igor Karkarof. Why is he here? He was killed weeks ago. His body was found.


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Mundungus: *Runs up to the bodies* Well, Babbling is dead. And this, this is Igor Karkarof. Why is he here? He was killed weeks ago. His body was found.





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: But you didn't do anything!



Lewis: *still walking and crying, not taking his eyes off of the bodies* I'm still going. They still hate me. They still want me dead.


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: *still walking and crying, not taking his eyes off of the bodies* I'm still going. They still hate me. They still want me dead.



Moody: *Apparates to Lewis* Boy, do you have anything to say??

Mundungus: But, look two bodies.


OOC: Dan, your call here. To Azkaban or not to Azkaban?


----------



## niallsprincess

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *still walking and crying, not taking his eyes off of the bodies* I'm still going. They still hate me. They still want me dead.



Carly: I wish there was something we could do...


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Moody: *Apparates to Lewis* Boy, do you have anything to say??
> 
> Mundungus: But, look two bodies.
> 
> 
> OOC: Dan, your call here. To Azkaban or not to Azkaban?



Lewis: I'm not guilty. I was framed. But you're still going to send me there, still. So why should I fight?


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: I'm not guilty. I was framed. But you're still going to send me there, still. So why should I fight?



OOC: Dan? What did you decide? Up to you as you are an admin.


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> OOC: Dan? What did you decide? Up to you as you are an admin.



OOC: I was going to post this last post, but I guess I forgot: Azkaban.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: No. Worse.



Crystal: *sighs* If they do anything to us, I'm killing them. Don't care how many muggles see.



dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *the bodies are now visible ahead, still crying* I-I am going back. I'm going back to Azkaban.





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: But you didn't do anything!



Fiona: No! You're innocent!



BK228 said:


> Mundungus: *Runs up to the bodies* Well, Babbling is dead. And this, this is Igor Karkarof. Why is he here? He was killed weeks ago. His body was found.



Fiona: *rolls her eyes* Well, then obviously he wasn't truly dead then.



dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *still walking and crying, not taking his eyes off of the bodies* I'm still going. They still hate me. They still want me dead.



Fiona: It's not fair!



BK228 said:


> Moody: *Apparates to Lewis* Boy, do you have anything to say??
> 
> Mundungus: But, look two bodies.
> 
> 
> OOC: Dan, your call here. To Azkaban or not to Azkaban?



Fiona: He didn't bloody do it!



niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I wish there was something we could do...



Fiona: There has to be a way. Or it just confirms that everyone's a bloody jerk and the only person you can trust is yourself.



dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: I'm not guilty. I was framed. But you're still going to send me there, still. So why should I fight?



Fiona: Come on, mate! What do you think will happen to the rest of us if they murder you?


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> OOC: I was going to post this last post, but I guess I forgot: Azkaban.



Moody: I was one of the people to take you to Azkaban the first time and I'm lucky enough to put you back in there Professor. Why would you kill a helpless old lady? And try to cover it up with a fake molding of a dead man's body? *Slaps Lewis* Mundungus, please escort the children up to the castle. Professor Dumbledore will be waiting. 

Mundungus: Come on kids.


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> Moody: I was one of the people to take you to Azkaban the first time and I'm lucky enough to put you back in there Professor. Why would you kill a helpless old lady? And try to cover it up with a fake molding of a dead man's body? *Slaps Lewis* Mundungus, please escort the children up to the castle. Professor Dumbledore will be waiting.
> 
> Mundungus: Come on kids.



OOC: But, umm.... Carly needs to end up back in Ireland, bro...


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Moody: I was one of the people to take you to Azkaban the first time and I'm lucky enough to put you back in there Professor. Why would you kill a helpless old lady? And try to cover it up with a fake molding of a dead man's body? *Slaps Lewis* Mundungus, please escort the children up to the castle. Professor Dumbledore will be waiting.
> 
> Mundungus: Come on kids.



Lewis: *stands there and says nothing, but falls when he slaps him, but silently gets up, still crying*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *sighs* If they do anything to us, I'm killing them. Don't care how many muggles see.
> 
> Fiona: No! You're innocent!
> 
> Fiona: *rolls her eyes* Well, then obviously he wasn't truly dead then.
> 
> Fiona: It's not fair!
> 
> Fiona: He didn't bloody do it!
> 
> Fiona: There has to be a way. Or it just confirms that everyone's a bloody jerk and the only person you can trust is yourself.
> 
> Fiona: Come on, mate! What do you think will happen to the rest of us if they murder you?



Jackson: It's not a death eater, well it's my Uncle and Mother Crystal. He should be locked up. *Crouches down in the seat* I honestly don't think they know we are here. We should follow them after we get off. *Kisses her hand* But, this one is gonna be your call.


----------



## BK228

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: But, umm.... Carly needs to end up back in Ireland, bro...



OOC: Got the covered. And why because of Niall?


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> OOC: Got the covered. And why because of Niall?



OOC: That is not the only reason..... Carly loves Ireland. It's the only place she feels home... It is her home for god's sake. And she'd better get back there soon.


----------



## BK228

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: That is not the only reason..... Carly loves Ireland. It's the only place she feels home... It is her home for god's sake. And she'd better get back there soon.



OOC: Yeah yeah. But, you school and stuff


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: *stands there and says nothing, but falls when he slaps him, but silently gets up, still crying*



Moody: *Apparates to Azkaban with him* Welcome back boy.


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> OOC: Yeah yeah. But, you school and stuff



OOC: She don't need school.

Carly: *sneaks off without anyone knowing* *stole Lewis's port key before he left*


----------



## BK228

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: She don't need school.
> 
> Carly: *sneaks off without anyone knowing* *stole Lewis's port key before he left*



OOC: Just let her go to hogwarts really quick. Trust me she is going back to Ireland. Trust me.


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> OOC: Just let her go to hogwarts really quick. Trust me she is going back to Ireland. Trust me.



OOC: Fine fine, but it better be within the next forty five minutes... Scratch that last part then...

Carly: *goes up to the castle, angrily*


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Moody: *Apparates to Azkaban with him* Welcome back boy.



Lewis: This is not my home. Am I getting the same cell? The one with no no doors? No windows? No light?


----------



## BK228

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Fine fine, but it better be within the next forty five minutes... Scratch that last part then...
> 
> Carly: *goes up to the castle, angrily*



Dumbledore: Thank you Mr. Fletcher.

Mundungus: My pleasure.

Dumbledore: Now kids. You are to be immediately escorted back to Ireland to the mansion. Where the Order has taken over. Ms. Fender, sad news. Apparently the death eaters learned of your muggle friend and blew his home up. The only one killed was a band manager. The boy and some woman are at the mansion. Now, I must tell you that they are not to know anything about our world! Your schooling will take place after winter break. Fletcher please take them back.

Mundungus: Yes sir. Kids hold my arm.


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> Dumbledore: Thank you Mr. Fletcher.
> 
> Mundungus: My pleasure.
> 
> Dumbledore: Now kids. You are to be immediately escorted back to Ireland to the mansion. Where the Order has taken over. Ms. Fender, sad news. Apparently the death eaters learned of your muggle friend and blew his home up. The only one killed was a band manager. The boy and some woman are at the mansion. Now, I must tell you that they are not to know anything about our world! Your schooling will take place after winter break. Fletcher please take them back.
> 
> Mundungus: Yes sir. Kids hold my arm.



OOC: YOU SICK PERSON! HOW COULD YOU DO THAT!?!?!?!?! (I'm going for a walk) be back soon)


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: This is not my home. Am I getting the same cell? The one with no no doors? No windows? No light?



Moody: Of course not. And by the way son, we know you didn't kill her. Umbridge did. She was looking for information on your house and the kids. But, we still don't trust you. So, the ministry framed you and we took their lead. 

*Gets to the cell* Here, you will be sharing this cell. Say hello to Barty Crouch Jr. He is not right, dementors kiss and all. Good day. *apparates*


----------



## BK228

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: YOU SICK PERSON! HOW COULD YOU DO THAT!?!?!?!?! (I'm going for a walk) be back soon)



OOC: You actually mad at me??


----------



## BK228

OOC: Wings must be busy again. Peyton's on a run. And Dan, no idea where he is.


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Moody: *Apparates to Azkaban with him* Welcome back boy.





BK228 said:


> Moody: Of course not. And by the way son, we know you didn't kill her. Umbridge did. She was looking for information on your house and the kids. But, we still don't trust you. So, the ministry framed you and we took their lead.
> 
> *Gets to the cell* Here, you will be sharing this cell. Say hello to Barty Crouch Jr. He is not right, dementors kiss and all. Good day. *apparates*



Lewis: Sad. I liked that cell. And thanks for the info. I would have died. *goes inside the cell and tries to stay away from his cellmate*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Moody: I was one of the people to take you to Azkaban the first time and I'm lucky enough to put you back in there Professor. Why would you kill a helpless old lady? And try to cover it up with a fake molding of a dead man's body? *Slaps Lewis* Mundungus, please escort the children up to the castle. Professor Dumbledore will be waiting.
> 
> Mundungus: Come on kids.



Fiona: I'm not going with you. I've got more reason to trust Lewis than any of you. 



niallsprincess said:


> OOC: But, umm.... Carly needs to end up back in Ireland, bro...



OOC: Came up for a plot twist for Fiona.



dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *stands there and says nothing, but falls when he slaps him, but silently gets up, still crying*



Fiona: *looks at her friends* Sorry guys. Gotta go. Lewis, I'll see what I can do. But this girl knows when it's time to run. *pulls out her wand and sets off a large cloud of smoke* *apprates* *appears in a dark room*

Underground Movement Leader: What happened?

Fiona: They found some bodies. Karkaroff and Professor Babbling. The bloody Order boys pinned it on Lewis. He's innocent though.

UML: Did they take him?

Fiona: *sighs* Yeah. Sorry about that sir. It was hard enough to get back here. I hope no one followed. 

UML: Don't worry Fiona. You're still one of my best agents. You just were unprepared. I blame those bloody Order boys.

Fiona: Thank you sir.

UML: *scoffs* The bloody Order of the Phoenix! They act all high and mighty and yet refuse to help people and put the innocents in Azkaban! But I guess that's why we're here, isn't it? You're dismissed, Agent Wing. Go and rest now. I'll have Jemima reheat something from dinner and have her bring it to you in your quarters.

Fiona: Thank you sir. *apparates to her quarters*



BK228 said:


> Jackson: It's not a death eater, well it's my Uncle and Mother Crystal. He should be locked up. *Crouches down in the seat* I honestly don't think they know we are here. We should follow them after we get off. *Kisses her hand* But, this one is gonna be your call.



Crystal: Let's improvise for now, deal with it as we go.

OOC: Sorry, dinner.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: I'm not going with you. I've got more reason to trust Lewis than any of you.
> 
> OOC: Came up for a plot twist for Fiona.
> 
> Fiona: *looks at her friends* Sorry guys. Gotta go. Lewis, I'll see what I can do. But this girl knows when it's time to run. *pulls out her wand and sets off a large cloud of smoke* *apprates* *appears in a dark room*
> 
> Underground Movement Leader: What happened?
> 
> Fiona: They found some bodies. Karkaroff and Professor Babbling. The bloody Order boys pinned it on Lewis. He's innocent though.
> 
> UML: Did they take him?
> 
> Fiona: *sighs* Yeah. Sorry about that sir. It was hard enough to get back here. I hope no one followed.
> 
> UML: Don't worry Fiona. You're still one of my best agents. You just were unprepared. I blame those bloody Order boys.
> 
> Fiona: Thank you sir.
> 
> UML: *scoffs* The bloody Order of the Phoenix! They act all high and mighty and yet refuse to help people and put the innocents in Azkaban! But I guess that's why we're here, isn't it? You're dismissed, Agent Wing. Go and rest now. I'll have Jemima reheat something from dinner and have her bring it to you in your quarters.
> 
> Fiona: Thank you sir. *apparates to her quarters*
> 
> Crystal: Let's improvise for now, deal with it as we go.
> 
> OOC: Sorry, dinner.



OOC: Interesting plot change.

Jackson: Okay. Will do. I think we only have an hour left until we get there. I'm so excited.


----------



## BK228

Barty: *Screams* You? Who are you? You! Who? Who are you!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: Interesting plot change.
> 
> Jackson: Okay. Will do. I think we only have an hour left until we get there. I'm so excited.



OOC: Thanks. The Underground Movement is around because they don't think the Order is doing enough, so they came together to protect the civillians and work against the Death Eaters, usuing whatever means necessary. The have agents of all types. Mr. Derrin, the shopkeeper at the apothecary, he's an agent too, the one who recruited and trained Fiona. I haven't decided who the leader is, for now he's the perfect mystery character.

Crystal: I'm just glad to be with you.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Thanks. The Underground Movement is around because they don't think the Order is doing enough, so they came together to protect the civillians and work against the Death Eaters, usuing whatever means necessary. The have agents of all types. Mr. Derrin, the shopkeeper at the apothecary, he's an agent too, the one who recruited and trained Fiona. I haven't decided who the leader is, for now he's the perfect mystery character.
> 
> Crystal: I'm just glad to be with you.



OOC: Possibly future allies of the Order, like they make a truce?

Jackson: *Looks back behind them* They're gone Crystal. Both of them.


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> OOC: You actually mad at me??



OOC: Well, a bit. How could you blow up his house? Btw is Carly back in ireland now?


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Barty: *Screams* You? Who are you? You! Who? Who are you!



Lewis: Calm down! It's just me. No one you should care about.

OOC: Had dinner.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: Possibly future allies of the Order, like they make a truce?
> 
> Jackson: *Looks back behind them* They're gone Crystal. Both of them.



OOC: Not sure. Probably more of the Movement helping the Order or undermining it, depending on what they want to do, without a set truce.

Crystal: *nods* Keep an eye out.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Well, a bit. How could you blow up his house? Btw is Carly back in ireland now?



OOC: You have to take Mundungus' apparrate first, but yeah. Also Fiona is no longer with them, see my long post.


----------



## BK228

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Well, a bit. How could you blow up his house? Btw is Carly back in ireland now?



OOC: Had to. That way Niall and Carly can be in the same house.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Not sure. Probably more of the Movement helping the Order or undermining it, depending on what they want to do, without a set truce.
> 
> Crystal: *nods* Keep an eye out.



Jackson: *Starts to stress out and grabs Crystals hand*


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Starts to stress out and grabs Crystals hand*



Nevermind,...


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> OOC: Had to. That way Niall and Carly can be in the same house.



OOC: Kayy.. is she back now?


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Starts to stress out and grabs Crystals hand*



Crystal: *holds his hand* *leans over to whisper in his ear* It's okay. *kisses his cheek* *sits back in her seat* *looks out the window* I think we'll be landing soon........


----------



## BK228

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Kayy.. is she back now?



OOC: Yep.

Mundungus: Your friend the boy is upstairs. I'll be with the order in the kitchen.


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> OOC: Yep.
> 
> Mundungus: Your friend the boy is upstairs. I'll be with the order in the kitchen.



OOC: Kay.

Carly: Ok. *goes upstairs*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *holds his hand* *leans over to whisper in his ear* It's okay. *kisses his cheek* *sits back in her seat* *looks out the window* I think we'll be landing soon........



Jackson: I sure hope you are right.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *finds Niall upstairs*

Niall: *crying because of his house*

Carly: *runs up to him and hugs him* It's ok...


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Kay.
> 
> Carly: Ok. *goes upstairs*



OOC: And she's not at all concerned that her friend vanished in a cloud of smoke?



BK228 said:


> Jackson: I sure hope you are right.



Crystal: Me too.

Pilot: Hello Passengers, and thank you for flying with us today. We are getting ready to land. Please remain in your seats for the remainder of the flight and fasten your seatbelts.

Crystal: I was right! Guess I'm not in Ravenclaw for nothing, eh?

Fiona: *resting on her bed*

Jemima: *walks in with a tray* Hello Fiona.

Fiona: Hey Jemima.

Jemima: *sets down the tray at the table* Well, that's for you. If you don't mind me asking - did the lead we found for you go okay?

Fiona: *in an attempt to protect Crystal* I don't want to talk about it.

Jemima: *awkwardly* Oh........okay. I'll, uh, see you in the morning. We have the same times for training the new recruits.

Fiona: I guess I'll see you then. Thanks for the food. Good night.

Jemima: *smiles* You're welcome. Good night. *leaves and closes the door.*

Fiona: *sighs again* *whispers* I'm glad you were gone Cryssie. Made leaving a lot easier.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: And she's not at all concerned that her friend vanished in a cloud of smoke?
> 
> 
> 
> Crystal: Me too.
> 
> Pilot: Hello Passengers, and thank you for flying with us today. We are getting ready to land. Please remain in your seats for the remainder of the flight and fasten your seatbelts.
> 
> Crystal: I was right! Guess I'm not in Ravenclaw for nothing, eh?
> 
> Fiona: *resting on her bed*
> 
> Jemima: *walks in with a tray* Hello Fiona.
> 
> Fiona: Hey Jemima.
> 
> Jemima: *sets down the tray at the table* Well, that's for you. If you don't mind me asking - did the lead we found for you go okay?
> 
> Fiona: *in an attempt to protect Crystal* I don't want to talk about it.
> 
> Jemima: *awkwardly* Oh........okay. I'll, uh, see you in the morning. We have the same times for training the new recruits.
> 
> Fiona: I guess I'll see you then. Thanks for the food. Good night.
> 
> Jemima: *smiles* You're welcome. Good night. *leaves and closes the door.*
> 
> Fiona: *sighs again* *whispers* I'm glad you were gone Cryssie. Made leaving a lot easier.



OOC: I didn't know anyone did???? But she probably wouldnt be concerned anyways.

Carly: Everything's going to be ok.

Niall: It makes it better that you're here anyways... *kisses Carly's cheek*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: And she's not at all concerned that her friend vanished in a cloud of smoke?
> 
> Crystal: Me too.
> 
> Pilot: Hello Passengers, and thank you for flying with us today. We are getting ready to land. Please remain in your seats for the remainder of the flight and fasten your seatbelts.
> 
> Crystal: I was right! Guess I'm not in Ravenclaw for nothing, eh?
> 
> Fiona: *resting on her bed*
> 
> Jemima: *walks in with a tray* Hello Fiona.
> 
> Fiona: Hey Jemima.
> 
> Jemima: *sets down the tray at the table* Well, that's for you. If you don't mind me asking - did the lead we found for you go okay?
> 
> Fiona: *in an attempt to protect Crystal* I don't want to talk about it.
> 
> Jemima: *awkwardly* Oh........okay. I'll, uh, see you in the morning. We have the same times for training the new recruits.
> 
> Fiona: I guess I'll see you then. Thanks for the food. Good night.
> 
> Jemima: *smiles* You're welcome. Good night. *leaves and closes the door.*
> 
> Fiona: *sighs again* *whispers* I'm glad you were gone Cryssie. Made leaving a lot easier.



Jackson: Yeah. You were right honey. You were right.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I didn't know anyone did???? But she probably wouldnt be concerned anyways.
> 
> Carly: Everything's going to be ok.
> 
> Niall: It makes it better that you're here anyways... *kisses Carly's cheek*



OOC: It was in one of my last posts. She's been secretly working for an Underground movement the entire time.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Yeah. You were right honey. You were right.



Crystal: *smiles at him as the plane slowly descends*


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: It was in one of my last posts. She's been secretly working for an Underground movement the entire time.



OOC: I saw it now. :

Carly: *stands up and takes his hand*

Niall: Where are we going?

Carly: To the store for some hair bleach. *smiles*

Niall: You're going to bleach my hair?

Carly: Just like the good old days... *starts walking down the stairs*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*sits on a coach eating a carrot and reading a book*

Ooc:Hey peoples!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sits on a coach eating a carrot and reading a book*
> 
> Ooc:Hey peoples!



OOC: Aloha! A lot has happened!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sits on a coach eating a carrot and reading a book*
> 
> Ooc:Hey peoples!



OOC: Hey hey!

Carly: *sees Katelyn on the couch* Hey, girly. Niall and I are going to get hair bleach. Be back in five. *walks out the door*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Aloha! A lot has happened!





niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Hey hey!
> 
> Carly: *sees Katelyn on the couch* Hey, girly. Niall and I are going to get hair bleach. Be back in five. *walks out the door*



Katelyn:*swallows**waves her carrot in the air* Don't have too much fun without me!

Ooc:Yeah,I read it all.I'm so proud of myself!Haha!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*swallows**waves her carrot in the air* Don't have too much fun without me!
> 
> Ooc:Yeah,I read it all.I'm so proud of myself!Haha!



Carly: We won't!

Niall: *grabs Carly's hand and locks his fingers in hers*

Carly: *they get to the store and buy the bleach* *hands it to the cashier* *leaves the store* *walks back slowly* I'm really sorry about your house, Nialler.

Niall: It's fine. We can always get a new one... *they get back to the mansion*

Carly: We're back, Katelyn!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: We won't!
> 
> Niall: *grabs Carly's hand and locks his fingers in hers*
> 
> Carly: *they get to the store and buy the bleach* *hands it to the cashier* *leaves the store* *walks back slowly* I'm really sorry about your house, Nialler.
> 
> Niall: It's fine. We can always get a new one... *they get back to the mansion*
> 
> Carly: We're back, Katelyn!



Katelyn:*shouts so the whole place can hear* Yay!Now Niall can have blonder hair!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shouts so the whole place can hear* Yay!Now Niall can have blonder hair!



Carly: It needed to be done again. The blonde was starting to fade out. Don't want brown hair, do you, Niall?

Niall: *shakes his head and sits down on the chair across from the couch that Katelyn is sitting on*

Carly: Don't move... I can do your hair right here.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: It needed to be done again. The blonde was starting to fade out. Don't want brown hair, do you, Niall?
> 
> Niall: *shakes his head and sits down on the chair across from the couch that Katelyn is sitting on*
> 
> Carly: Don't move... I can do your hair right here.



Katelyn:*gets serious* I'm really sorry about your house Niall,I hope you and your mum will be able to get a great new home.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gets serious* I'm really sorry about your house Niall,I hope you and your mum will be able to get a great new home.



Niall: I'm sure we'll be able to. There's a lot of nice places for sale around.

Carly: *puts the bleaching stuff in his hair*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: I'm sure we'll be able to. There's a lot of nice places for sale around.
> 
> Carly: *puts the bleaching stuff in his hair*



Katelyn:*smiles* Yay!No more seriousness!Its no fun.*eats her carrot while humming* We need more carrots,theres only one bag left!And its not a big bag.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Yay!No more seriousness!Its no fun.*eats her carrot while humming* We need more carrots,theres only one bag left!And its not a big bag.



Carly: I could go for some carrots, but I don't think I can eat them right now. *shows Katelyn her covered hands* It's gooey!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I could go for some carrots, but I don't think I can eat them right now. *shows Katelyn her covered hands* It's gooey!



Katelyn:*laughs* It probably doesnt taste too good either mate.*puts her hand in her pocket and takes out very little money* Wow,I seriously need a job or something.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* It probably doesnt taste too good either mate.*puts her hand in her pocket and takes out very little money* Wow,I seriously need a job or something.



Carly: You could work here in Mullingar.

Niall: *eating some chips, quietly*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: You could work here in Mullingar.
> 
> Niall: *eating some chips, quietly*



Katelyn:yeah,but I dont want a boring job where I won't have fun.*smiles* I could always sing in town for money!*sighs* But I might end  up working at a restaraunt or that store we went to when we first came here.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:yeah,but I dont want a boring job where I won't have fun.*smiles* I could always sing in town for money!*sighs* But I might end  up working at a restaraunt or that store we went to when we first came here.



Carly: I bet you could sing somewhere around here. *to Niall* Go shower now to get the goo out of your hair. *laughs*

Niall: *gets up and finds a bathroom to shower at*


----------



## dizguy2319

Lewis: *being sad in his cell, trying to ignore Barty*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I bet you could sing somewhere around here. *to Niall* Go shower now to get the goo out of your hair. *laughs*
> 
> Niall: *gets up and finds a bathroom to shower at*



Katelyn:I dunno.I dont think anyone would listen to me,let alone pay me for my singing.*smiles* But I could try it once and see what happens.


----------



## BK228

OOC: Wings I'm back


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I dunno.I dont think anyone would listen to me,let alone pay me for my singing.*smiles* But I could try it once and see what happens.



Carly: You could sing at that club we were at. They're looking for gigs, I've heard. I wish I could do the same...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: You could sing at that club we were at. They're looking for gigs, I've heard. I wish I could do the same...



Katelyn:*grins* Why dont we both sing!?If they need gigs then they wouldnt care if two girls wanna sing!We could do solos or sing together if your nervous!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* Why dont we both sing!?If they need gigs then they wouldnt care if two girls wanna sing!We could do solos or sing together if your nervous!



Carly: That sounds like fun. *smiles*

Niall: *comes back out* *his hair is wet, but strikingly blonde* So what are ya girls talking about? *sits down on the chair and pulls Carly into his lap*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: Wings I'm back



OOC: Hey! Let's just say they've landed.

Crystal: We've landed. Let's go.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: That sounds like fun. *smiles*
> 
> Niall: *comes back out* *his hair is wet, but strikingly blonde* So what are ya girls talking about? *sits down on the chair and pulls Carly into his lap*



Katelyn:Me and Carly are going to sing at the club here!Isn't that great!?*look at them* Okay you two are the cutest couple in the world!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Hey! Let's just say they've landed.
> 
> Crystal: We've landed. Let's go.



Jackson: Okay. *Walks off the plane. Not having any luggage other then a carry on bags they leave and go outside* Let's get a cab.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Me and Carly are going to sing at the club here!Isn't that great!?*look at them* Okay you two are the cutest couple in the world!



Niall: That sounds like a great idea! *laughs* And thanks. Doesn't Carls just have such a great voice? *smiles and ruffles her hair*

Carly: *glares at him for messing up her hair*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Okay. *Walks off the plane. Not having any luggage other then a carry on bags they leave and go outside* Let's get a cab.



Crystal: Okay. *looks around to see if they are being followed*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: That sounds like a great idea! *laughs* And thanks. Doesn't Carls just have such a great voice? *smiles and ruffles her hair*
> 
> Carly: *glares at him for messing up her hair*



Katelyn:*laughs* You're welcome,and we actually haven't heard each other sing.Unless you count hearing four year old Carly singing.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* You're welcome,and we actually haven't heard each other sing.Unless you count hearing four year old Carly singing.



Niall: Why don't you sing for each other right now then? Carly can go first, and then you, Katelyn?


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Okay. *looks around to see if they are being followed*



Jackson: So far so good. *Calls a cab and tries to remember the name of the hotel* Uh, sir can you please take us to the Grand Californian Hotel please. We can pay you in your american currency.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: Why don't you sing for each other right now then? Carly can go first, and then you, Katelyn?



Katelyn:Sounds like a plan Stan!*bows* After you Miss.Fender.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: So far so good. *Calls a cab and tries to remember the name of the hotel* Uh, sir can you please take us to the Grand Californian Hotel please. We can pay you in your american currency.



Crystal: *slides cautiously into the back of the cab*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *slides cautiously into the back of the cab*



Jackson: Does this drive look very similar to Stan Shunpike? Or is it just my imagination?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Sounds like a plan Stan!*bows* After you Miss.Fender.



Carly *sings What Makes you Beautiful* *her voice is similar to Niall's, like an angel, but obviously higher because she's a girl* *finishes* You're turn, Katelyn!!!

Niall: *hugs her* That was great. You're up, Katelyn!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Does this drive look very similar to Stan Shunpike? Or is it just my imagination?



Crystal: Yeah, sort of.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: nIGHT!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly *sings What Makes you Beautiful* *her voice is similar to Niall's, like an angel, but obviously higher because she's a girl* *finishes* You're turn, Katelyn!!!
> 
> Niall: *hugs her* That was great. You're up, Katelyn!



Katelyn:Carly you're amazing!I dont think I'm half as good,but I'll try.*takes a deep breath**sings Superhero with a voice like Ariana Grande**finishes**looks at her shoes*

Ooc:If you dont know what Ariana sounds like its kinda like a lower sounding singing voice and shes really really good!Yeah I cant describe anything,but Katelyn has an irish accent obviously.Something better now,I got a nice new siggy pic!


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> OOC: nIGHT!



OOC: Nighty night!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: nIGHT!



OOC: Night wings


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: nIGHT!



Ooc:Night!


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> OOC: Nighty night!



Barty: What are you here for?


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Barty: What are you here for?



Lewis: I was framed for murdering two people, and I'm a Visionary. You?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Carly you're amazing!I dont think I'm half as good,but I'll try.*takes a deep breath**sings Superhero with a voice like Ariana Grande**finishes**looks at her shoes*
> 
> Ooc:If you dont know what Ariana sounds like its kinda like a lower sounding singing voice and shes really really good!Yeah I cant describe anything,but Katelyn has an irish accent obviously.Something better now,I got a nice new siggy pic!



OOC: I know who Arianna is. I love her!!!!!!

Carly: That was amazing!!!

Niall: *claps*

OOC: I'm going to shower. Be out in about fifteen minutes?


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: I was framed for murdering two people, and I'm a Visionary. You?



Barty: A visionary eh? Thought we killed all of you freaks. You you you you you don't know who i am. *tries to run towards him but is in chains* I am Voldemort's loyalest follower *screams*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I know who Arianna is. I love her!!!!!!
> 
> Carly: That was amazing!!!
> 
> Niall: *claps*
> 
> OOC: I'm going to shower. Be out in about fifteen minutes?



Katelyn:*blushes and smiles* Thanks!

Ooc:Yay then my horrible description doesnt matter! And okay!


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Barty: A visionary eh? Thought we killed all of you freaks. You you you you you don't know who i am. *tries to run towards him but is in chains* I am Voldemort's loyalest follower *screams*



Lewis: You're not as crazy as they say you are. And freak isn't a very nice word.


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: You're not as crazy as they say you are. And freak isn't a very nice word.



Barty: I play crazy. I am not not not crazy! *screams* no not crazy! I'm angry! They gave me that that dementors bloody kiss. The kiss, a kiss! Kiss not from a woman from a monster. The Dark Lord wont even get me out because I'm not crazy not!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*blushes and smiles* Thanks!
> 
> Ooc:Yay then my horrible description doesnt matter! And okay!



OOC: I'm back. 

Carly: It was just so amazing!!! Hmm...

Niall: *starts braiding Carly's hair*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I'm back.
> 
> Carly: It was just so amazing!!! Hmm...
> 
> Niall: *starts braiding Carly's hair*



Katelyn:Thanks,but I wouldnt say it was amazing.You were absolutely brilliant though,you're so talented!

Ooc:Well hello again!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Thanks,but I wouldnt say it was amazing.You were absolutely brilliant though,you're so talented!
> 
> Ooc:Well hello again!



Carly: Well, it was amazing. And thank you very  much. I think we have a chance at getting gigs at the club... *smiles*

Niall: *stroking her hair while eating pudding*

OOC:Hiiiiiiiii.


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Barty: I play crazy. I am not not not crazy! *screams* no not crazy! I'm angry! They gave me that that dementors bloody kiss. The kiss, a kiss! Kiss not from a woman from a monster. The Dark Lord wont even get me out because I'm not crazy not!



Lewis: Calm down. I'm going to escape someday, and you'll have this cell again to yourself.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Well, it was amazing. And thank you very  much. I think we have a chance at getting gigs at the club... *smiles*
> 
> Niall: *stroking her hair while eating pudding*
> 
> OOC:Hiiiiiiiii.



Katelyn:*grins* Awesome,I'd love to be on stage again.Its so amazing!I'll go ask Luke if he wants to come if we get a gig!Be right back!*runs up the stairs*


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: Calm down. I'm going to escape someday, and you'll have this cell again to yourself.



Barty: You cannot escape. Three people have escaped this prison. Sirius Black, you and yes I know, and myself. I've tried again. It's impossible. Unless you have people help you from the outside. That auroar Moody, he patrols this prison everyday. If you escape, you take me with you boy. Or I will kill you.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* Awesome,I'd love to be on stage again.Its so amazing!I'll go ask Luke if he wants to come if we get a gig!Be right back!*runs up the stairs*



Carly: Oh yeah, I forgot Luke was here...

Niall: Who is Luke?

Carly: Her boyfriend. *smiles*

Niall: *rests his head on the top of hers*

Carly: *shoots up and gives him a nose kiss* *waits for Katelyn to get back*


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Barty: You cannot escape. Three people have escaped this prison. Sirius Black, you and yes I know, and myself. I've tried again. It's impossible. Unless you have people help you from the outside. That auroar Moody, he patrols this prison everyday. If you escape, you take me with you boy. Or I will kill you.



Lewis: But you see, I've escaped before. I was at this place ever since I was a baby. But I escaped and I'll escape again.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Oh yeah, I forgot Luke was here...
> 
> Niall: Who is Luke?
> 
> Carly: Her boyfriend. *smiles*
> 
> Niall: *rests his head on the top of hers*
> 
> Carly: *shoots up and gives him a nose kiss* *waits for Katelyn to get back*



Katelyn:*runs up to the door and knocks*

Luke:Come in!

Katelyn:*walks in**runs next to his bed where he's at* Hey Luke,I gotta tell you something!

Luke:*looks at her alittle angry* Where have you been?

Katelyn:*confuced* I was downstairs with Carly and Niall...

Luke:*shakes his head* What about this morning?Or last night?Or yesterday?I know you weren't here.

Katelyn:*backs up towards the door*I was with Carly.We went to Niall's house and I met his mum.We spent the night there and this morning we met Niall after he came back from tour!

Luke:So you ditched me to hang out with a girl and some popstar?!

Katelyn:*shouts angrily*I didnt ditch you!


----------



## BK228

OOC: night


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*runs up to the door and knocks*
> 
> Luke:Come in!
> 
> Katelyn:*walks in**runs next to his bed where he's at* Hey Luke,I gotta tell you something!
> 
> Luke:*looks at her alittle angry* Where have you been?
> 
> Katelyn:*confuced* I was downstairs with Carly and Niall...
> 
> Luke:*shakes his head* What about this morning?Or last night?Or yesterday?I know you weren't here.
> 
> Katelyn:*backs up towards the door*I was with Carly.We went to Niall's house and I met his mum.We spent the night there and this morning we met Niall after he came back from tour!
> 
> Luke:So you ditched me to hang out with a girl and some popstar?!
> 
> Katelyn:*shouts angrily*I didnt ditch you!



Carly: *hears the yelling upstairs* *grabs Niall's hand* Come on! *runs up the stairs and into the room* What's going on, you two? *taps her foot*

Niall: *stands with a spoon full of pudding in his mouth*


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> OOC: night



OOC: Goodnight young padawan!


----------



## niallsprincess

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *hears the yelling upstairs* *grabs Niall's hand* Come on! *runs up the stairs and into the room* What's going on, you two? *taps her foot*
> 
> Niall: *stands with a spoon full of pudding in his mouth*



.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *hears the yelling upstairs* *grabs Niall's hand* Come on! *runs up the stairs and into the room* What's going on, you two? *taps her foot*
> 
> Niall: *stands with a spoon full of pudding in his mouth*



Katelyn:Luke thinks I'm leaving him behind to hang out with you and Niall!

Luke:*rolls off the bed and stands up*Because you are!*Sees Niall* And this is him huh?You're probably only hanging out with him because he's famous!

Katelyn:*really angry* I am not!I only met him because we were at his house when he came home!

Luke:*rolls his eyes* Whatever.I'm right,you just dont want your friends here to know what you're really like.I bet when he leaves you'll stop hanging out with Carly because you'd rather be friends with big shots!Well I'm not going to stand around and be dumped because I'm not up to your standards!

Katelyn:*tears are falling down her face* I'm not like that!*runs up the stairs to her room and slams the door**jumps on the bed*


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> OOC: night



Ooc:Night!!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Luke thinks I'm leaving him behind to hang out with you and Niall!
> 
> Luke:*rolls off the bed and stands up*Because you are!*Sees Niall* And this is him huh?You're probably only hanging out with him because he's famous!
> 
> Katelyn:*really angry* I am not!I only met him because we were at his house when he came home!
> 
> Luke:*rolls his eyes* Whatever.I'm right,you just dont want your friends here to know what you're really like.I bet when he leaves you'll stop hanging out with Carly because you'd rather be friends with big shots!Well I'm not going to stand around and be dumped because I'm not up to your standards!
> 
> Katelyn:*tears are falling down her face* I'm not like that!*runs up the stairs to her room and slams the door**jumps on the bed*



Niall: *to Carly* You take Katelyn. I'll take Luke here.

Carly: *nods and runs up the stairs* *the door is open* Katelyn, are you ok? Niall is talking to Luke. I bet he will make things better...

Niall: Luke, you messed up. You two are great together. You don't need to mess things up with her. When you two are ever in a fight, let her win. Inside it will feel like you are winning too. That's how Carly and I were when we were kids. That's what I'll do now when we fight too. Maybe you should go and say you're sorry to Katelyn.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *to Carly* You take Katelyn. I'll take Luke here.
> 
> Carly: *nods and runs up the stairs* *the door is open* Katelyn, are you ok? Niall is talking to Luke. I bet he will make things better...
> 
> Niall: Luke, you messed up. You two are great together. You don't need to mess things up with her. When you two are ever in a fight, let her win. Inside it will feel like you are winning too. That's how Carly and I were when we were kids. That's what I'll do now when we fight too. Maybe you should go and say you're sorry to Katelyn.



Katelyn:*sits up**wipes her face* I dunno.Luke looked pretty mad,and maybe he's right?I have been ditching him to spend time with you,but does that give him the right to yell at me?*sighs*I'll have to thank Niall for trying to talk with him.

Luke:*rolls his eyes* Thanks mate,but I dont want to talk about this.Shut the door on your way out.*walks into his bathroom*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sits up**wipes her face* I dunno.Luke looked pretty mad,and maybe he's right?I have been ditching him to spend time with you,but does that give him the right to yell at me?*sighs*I'll have to thank Niall for trying to talk with him.
> 
> Luke:*rolls his eyes* Thanks mate,but I dont want to talk about this.Shut the door on your way out.*walks into his bathroom*



Niall: You'll thank me one day... *starts heading up the stairs*

Carly: I'm not sure what his problem was. He's too clingy, I think. He's got to let you spend times with your friends! It's not like he's the only person on the planet!

Niall: *standing in the doorway* Luke... Well,... He's kind of angry, but he shouldn't have yelled at you like that, Katelyn. *frowns and sighs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: You'll thank me one day... *starts heading up the stairs*
> 
> Carly: I'm not sure what his problem was. He's too clingy, I think. He's got to let you spend times with your friends! It's not like he's the only person on the planet!
> 
> Niall: *standing in the doorway* Luke... Well,... He's kind of angry, but he shouldn't have yelled at you like that, Katelyn. *frowns and sighs*



Katelyn:I suppose.*looks at Niall and gives him a small smile* Thanks for trying to help Niall,you're a good friend.*pulls her legs to her chest*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I suppose.*looks at Niall and gives him a small smile* Thanks for trying to help Niall,you're a good friend.*pulls her legs to her chest*



Niall: Any time.

Carly: Everything will be ok. I'm sure he will realize that he is wrong...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: Any time.
> 
> Carly: Everything will be ok. I'm sure he will realize that he is wrong...



Katelyn:Yeah,maybe.*sighs* Well I'm hungry,what about you two?*gives them both a smile*walks past Niall and to the kitchen*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yeah,maybe.*sighs* Well I'm hungry,what about you two?*gives them both a smile*walks past Niall and to the kitchen*



Carly: Of course we are! *they both follow her*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Of course we are! *they both follow her*



Katelyn:*giggles**gets out the milk and oreos**gets a cup and fills it with milk**opens the pack and starts to eat quietly*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*giggles**gets out the milk and oreos**gets a cup and fills it with milk**opens the pack and starts to eat quietly*



Niall: *grabs a few oreos and eats them*

Carly: *sneaks upstairs to Luke's room* *bursts in* LISTEN, GET YOUR BUTT DOWNSTAIRS AND APOLOGIZE TO KATELYN RIGHT NOW BEFORE I MAKE YOU!!!!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *grabs a few oreos and eats them*
> 
> Carly: *sneaks upstairs to Luke's room* *bursts in* LISTEN, GET YOUR BUTT DOWNSTAIRS AND APOLOGIZE TO KATELYN RIGHT NOW BEFORE I MAKE YOU!!!!



Katelyn:*sticks her toungue out at him* Take my oreos,you're lucky you were pretty cool earlier.*smiles until she hears Carly**closes her eyes* Please dont kill him,please dont kill him.

Luke:*looks at her shocked and scared* Are you mad!?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sticks her toungue out at him* Take my oreos,you're lucky you were pretty cool earlier.*smiles until she hears Carly**closes her eyes* Please dont kill him,please dont kill him.
> 
> Luke:*looks at her shocked and scared* Are you mad!?



Carly: YES I AM MAD! NOW GET DOWN THERE AND SAY YOU'RE SORRY!!!!!!!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: YES I AM MAD! NOW GET DOWN THERE AND SAY YOU'RE SORRY!!!!!!!



Luke:Fine.*walks down the stairs to the kitchen**stands at the door* I'm sorry Katelyn.

Katelyn:*nods* Its fine.*holds out the oreos* You want some?

Luke:No thanks,not hungry.*walks back to his room and locks the door so he's alone*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Luke:Fine.*walks down the stairs to the kitchen**stands at the door* I'm sorry Katelyn.
> 
> Katelyn:*nods* Its fine.*holds out the oreos* You want some?
> 
> Luke:No thanks,not hungry.*walks back to his room and locks the door so he's alone*



Carly: *screams as he's leaving* THAT DID NOT MAKE THINGS BETTER!!!!!!!! YOU WILL GET REVENGE, LUKE!!!!!! R-E-V-E-N-G-E!!!!! YOU WILL PAY!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *screams as he's leaving* THAT DID NOT MAKE THINGS BETTER!!!!!!!! YOU WILL GET REVENGE, LUKE!!!!!! R-E-V-E-N-G-E!!!!! YOU WILL PAY!



Katelyn:*shakes her head**walks over to her* Carly,its fine!Really,no need for the whole evil villain threat.Now come over and pig out with me and your boyfriend,its fun!


----------



## BK228

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *screams as he's leaving* THAT DID NOT MAKE THINGS BETTER!!!!!!!! YOU WILL GET REVENGE, LUKE!!!!!! R-E-V-E-N-G-E!!!!! YOU WILL PAY!



OOC: I'm back for just a bit cause I cannot sleep. I wanna help by seeing if Luke is a good guy or not. This calls for desperate measures.

Tammin: *hears screaming and goes to Luke's room and knocks*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head**walks over to her* Carly,its fine!Really,no need for the whole evil villain threat.Now come over and pig out with me and your boyfriend,its fun!



Carly: *sits down on a stool*

Niall: uhh no. *pulls her into his lap at the table*

Carly: *smiles and starts to eat some oreos*


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> OOC: I'm back for just a bit cause I cannot sleep. I wanna help by seeing if Luke is a good guy or not. This calls for desperate measures.
> 
> Tammin: *hears screaming and goes to Luke's room and knocks*



Ooc:Huh,sounds interesting!

Luke:*says loud enough so she can hear* If you're Carly or that Niall guy leave!I apologized to her geez!


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Ooc:Huh,sounds interesting!
> 
> Luke:*says loud enough so she can hear* If you're Carly or that Niall guy leave!I apologized to her geez!



Tammin: It's Tammin Luke. *wearing her silk Slytherin pajamas*

OOC: We will see if Luke is so goody goody. You just play him however you want!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sits down on a stool*
> 
> Niall: uhh no. *pulls her into his lap at the table*
> 
> Carly: *smiles and starts to eat some oreos*



Katelyn:*smiles and sits next to them* See?Now no more Luke things okay?You're not going to do something drastic right?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles and sits next to them* See?Now no more Luke things okay?You're not going to do something drastic right?



Carly: oh you just wait... *makes evil eyes*

Niall: *strokes her hair* Calm down, princess...


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> Tammin: It's Tammin Luke. *wearing her silk Slytherin pajamas*
> 
> OOC: We will see if Luke is so goody goody. You just play him however you want!



Luke:*opens the door* What do you want? *looks at her pajamas**scoffs* Do you ever wear real clothes!?I've only seen you in real clothes once!

Ooc:Okay...


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Luke:*opens the door* What do you want? *looks at her pajamas**scoffs* Do you ever wear real clothes!?I've only seen you in real clothes once!
> 
> Ooc:Okay...



Tammin: I heard you fighting. You know you are right. She should be with you more. You're her boyfriend! Not just some guy. *Goes and sits on his bed*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: oh you just wait... *makes evil eyes*
> 
> Niall: *strokes her hair* Calm down, princess...



Katelyn:Listen to him Carls.I dont want you to do anything.I'll try to talk to Luke again later.*eats*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Listen to him Carls.I dont want you to do anything.I'll try to talk to Luke again later.*eats*



Carly: I don't care. That boy is going to get what he deserves. He can't expect you to be with him every second of the day!


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> Tammin: I heard you fighting. You know you are right. She should be with you more. You're her boyfriend! Not just some guy. *Goes and sits on his bed*



Luke:*stands by the open door**makes it wider* Get out of my room,now.And don't talk about Katelyn.Or our fight.


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Luke:*stands by the open door**makes it wider* Get out of my room,now.And don't talk about Katelyn.Or our fight.



Tammin: I'm on your side Luke. Just calm down. Okay? *Stands next to him* Just can we talk? I know you don't hate me, you are just mad. I understand that! I'm looking out for you.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I don't care. That boy is going to get what he deserves. He can't expect you to be with him every second of the day!



Katelyn:*sighs* You're right,but I'll talk to him.I'll go now if it would make it easier.*stands up*


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:*sighs* You're right,but I'll talk to him.I'll go now if it would make it easier.*stands up*



OOC: Lol this will be interesting


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs* You're right,but I'll talk to him.I'll go now if it would make it easier.*stands up*



Carly: Be careful, and call me if anything goes wrong... *holds a carving knife from the kitchen in her hand*


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> Tammin: I'm on your side Luke. Just calm down. Okay? *Stands next to him* Just can we talk? I know you don't hate me, you are just mad. I understand that! I'm looking out for you.





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Be careful, and call me if anything goes wrong... *holds a carving knife from the kitchen in her hand*



Katelyn:*rolls her eyes* I will,maybe.*runs up the stairs to his room**stops when he sees Tammin**About to yell but gets cut off*

Luke*doesnt see Kate*Walks away from her* No,get out!I don't need you to be on my side or look out for me!*sighs* I should talk to Katelyn,please leave.And on your way out get her for me?

Katelyn:*smiles*

Ooc:Yay Luke's being good again!


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:*rolls her eyes* I will,maybe.*runs up the stairs to his room**stops when he sees Tammin**About to yell but gets cut off*
> 
> Luke:*Walks away from her* No,get out!I don't need you to be on my side or look out for me!*sighs* I should talk to Katelyn,please leave.And on your way out get her for me?
> 
> Katelyn:*smiles*
> 
> Ooc:Yay Luke's being good again!



OOC: And my work is here is done! Goodnight!!

Tammin: *Walks out. And winks at Katelyn as she leaves* Hold onto him, he is one in a million girl.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*rolls her eyes* I will,maybe.*runs up the stairs to his room**stops when he sees Tammin**About to yell but gets cut off*
> 
> Luke*doesnt see Kate*Walks away from her* No,get out!I don't need you to be on my side or look out for me!*sighs* I should talk to Katelyn,please leave.And on your way out get her for me?
> 
> Katelyn:*smiles*
> 
> Ooc:Yay Luke's being good again!



Niall: *carries Carly to the couch*

Carly: *lays down next to him and falls asleep*

OOC: Yay!


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> OOC: And my work is here is done! Goodnight!!
> 
> Tammin: *Walks out. And winks at Katelyn as she leaves* Hold onto him, he is one in a million girl.



Katelyn:*smiles and walks in the room*

Luke:*walks to her* Katelyn I'm so sorry!I shouldnt have been like that and yell at you!And nothing happened with Tammin!She came in here and-

Katelyn:*hugs him*

Luke:*hugs her back**leans back shocked* You're not mad?

Katelyn:*shakes her head smiling*

Ooc:Haha night!


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *sleeping soundly in Niall's arms, dreaming about taking Luke's head off with the knife of her choice*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sleeping soundly in Niall's arms, dreaming about taking Luke's head off with the knife of her choice*



Luke:Can we have those oreos now?

Katelyn:*laughs* Yes,as long as Niall and Carly didnt eat them all while I was gone.

Luke:Okay,I've actually gotta thank him.*takes her hand and walks to the room they're in**sees Carly asleep and whispers* Thanks Niall,you were right.*kisses Kate on the cheek and goes to the kitchen*

Katelyn:*smiles and looks at Carly**shakes her head* I do not want to know what she is dreaming about.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Luke:Can we have those oreos now?
> 
> Katelyn:*laughs* Yes,as long as Niall and Carly didnt eat them all while I was gone.
> 
> Luke:Okay,I've actually gotta thank him.*takes her hand and walks to the room they're in**sees Carly asleep and whispers* Thanks Niall,you were right.*kisses Kate on the cheek and goes to the kitchen*
> 
> Katelyn:*smiles and looks at Carly**shakes her head* I do not want to know what she is dreaming about.



Carly: *smiling in her sleep as usual, about this _interesting_ dream*

Niall: Any time, mate. *starts to fall asleep*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *smiling in her sleep as usual, about this _interesting_ dream*



Katelyn:I don't like that smile either.*walks into the kitchen and finishes the oreos with Luke*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I don't like that smile either.*walks into the kitchen and finishes the oreos with Luke*



Carly: *starts to wake up, but she is really groggy* *stays in his arms for a while*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *starts to wake up, but she is really groggy* *stays in his arms for a while*



Katelyn:*yawns* I'm going to bed.

Luke:Me too.*kisses her on the forehead* Night,love. *walks to his room*

Katelyn:*walks into the room**sees Carly barely awake* G'night Carls.*heads to her room and falls asleep*

Ooc:I'm going to bed,night!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*yawns* I'm going to bed.
> 
> Luke:Me too.*kisses her on the forehead* Night,love. *walks to his room*
> 
> Katelyn:*walks into the room**sees Carly barely awake* G'night Carls.*heads to her room and falls asleep*
> 
> Ooc:I'm going to bed,night!



OOC: So soon, tonight? Ok! Goodnight! 

Carly: *notices that the lights are off now* *falls back asleep on the couch*

Niall: *sleeps soundly*


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: *wakes and sits up, breathing fast*  *whispers* Oh joy. That was bad. *walks over to Jackson* *listens to his heartbeat *lets out a silent sigh of relief* *runs a hand through his hair* *whispers* Think I'll go back to sleep, to let him rest for just a little bit longer. *kisses his forehead and goes back to bed*

Fiona: *wakes up* *yawns and stretches* *showers* *changes into black skinny jeans, and a blue hoodie over top a blue t-shirt* Right, time for breakfast, and then off to training. *puts on her black sneakers* *leaves the room* *walks down the hall way* *watches as a 17 year old runs almost silently down the hall to see her* Hey Nathan.

Nathan: Hey Fiona! 'Sup?

Fiona: Not much. Going to breakfast. *groans* And then I have training with the newbies.

Nathan: Do I feel bad for you. I hope you at least have a decent training partner.

Fiona: I'm with Jemima today.

Nathan: Oh gosh! Now I really feel for you. With the trainees _and_ Jemima? I wish you were with me or William or Victoria. Or any of the other decent agents. They at least know what they're doing. Like Henry. *add after a thought* You know he likes you, right?

Fiona: *laughs* Well, it's true Jemima isn't the best agent we have. But she's useful in other ways I suppose. and the Leader likes her. *snorts* Henry? He just acts like he likes me because he knows the Leader tends to favor me and he wants to get ahead, get into a high position.

Nathan: The Leader likes you too. *looks surprised* Really? I didn't know that. You think he's a spy?

Fiona: *shakes her head* No, just ambitious. Best to keep an eye on him, all the same.

Nathan: *darkly* That I'll do. *smiles* Here's your stop. Later!

Fiona: See you Nathan! *walks into breakfast*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *wakes and sits up, breathing fast*  *whispers* Oh joy. That was bad. *walks over to Jackson* *listens to his heartbeat *lets out a silent sigh of relief* *runs a hand through his hair* *whispers* Think I'll go back to sleep, to let him rest for just a little bit longer. *kisses his forehead and goes back to bed*
> 
> Fiona: *wakes up* *yawns and stretches* *showers* *changes into black skinny jeans, and a blue hoodie over top a blue t-shirt* Right, time for breakfast, and then off to training. *puts on her black sneakers* *leaves the room* *walks down the hall way* *watches as a 17 year old runs almost silently down the hall to see her* Hey Nathan.
> 
> Nathan: Hey Fiona! 'Sup?
> 
> Fiona: Not much. Going to breakfast. *groans* And then I have training with the newbies.
> 
> Nathan: Do I feel bad for you. I hope you at least have a decent training partner.
> 
> Fiona: I'm with Jemima today.
> 
> Nathan: Oh gosh! Now I really feel for you. With the trainees and Jemima? I wish you were with me or William or Victoria. Or any of the other decent agents. They at least know what they're doing. Like Henry. *add after a thought* You know he likes you, right?
> 
> Fiona: *laughs* Well, it's true Jemima isn't the best agent we have. But she's useful in other ways I suppose. and the Leader likes her. *snorts* Henry? He just acts like he likes me because he knows the Leader tends to favor me and he wants to get ahead, get into a high position.
> 
> Nathan: The Leader likes you too. *looks surprised* Really? I didn't know that. You think he's a spy?
> 
> Fiona: *shakes her head* No, just ambitious. Best to keep an eye on him, all the same.
> 
> Nathan: *darkly* That I'll do. *smiles* Here's your stop. Later!
> 
> Fiona: See you Nathan! *walks into breakfast*



Jackson: *Opens his eyes and sees Crystal.* Waking up to the most amazing girl. How lucky I am. You are too good for me....but I love you *Knows she is sleeping and kisses her cheek*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Opens his eyes and sees Crystal.* Waking up to the most amazing girl. How lucky I am. You are too good for me....but I love you *Knows she is sleeping and kisses her cheek*



Crystal: *smiles* *tries to get a few more minutes of sleep*

OOC: Hey!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *smiles* *tries to get a few more minutes of sleep*
> 
> OOC: Hey!



OOC: Hi! Got up much earlier today. So why not start earlier? 

Jackson: *Just lays there thinking*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: Hi! Got up much earlier today. So why not start earlier?
> 
> Jackson: *Just lays there thinking*



OOC: Exactly! That's what I do. Usually I have to wait until about noon my time before any of you get on.

Crystal: *realizes she can't go back to sleep* *opens her eyes and stretches* Morning love.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Exactly! That's what I do. Usually I have to wait until about noon my time before any of you get on.
> 
> Crystal: *realizes she can't go back to sleep* *opens her eyes and stretches* Morning love.



OOC: Well you are on the east coast!

Jackson: I love you. *smiles at her because he finally said it*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: Well you are on the east coast!
> 
> Jackson: I love you. *smiles at her because he finally said it*



OOC: Actually I'm central, but yeah.

Crystal: I know you do. But I'm glad you finally said it. *walks over to him* *bonks the top of her head on his chin* Ouch! Sorry! Didn't mean to do that, meant to do this instead. *kisses him*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Actually I'm central, but yeah.
> 
> Crystal: I know you do. But I'm glad you finally said it. *walks over to him* *bonks the top of her head on his chin* Ouch! Sorry! Didn't mean to do that, meant to do this instead. *kisses him*



OOC: Well then xD I'm trying to get one of the American gymnastic girls to retweet me on twitter. They are sooo amazing. Especially McKayla and Kyla!!

Jackson: Ouch! *Kisses her back* So, what do you want to do today?


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: Well then xD I'm trying to get one of the American gymnastic girls to retweet me on twitter. They are sooo amazing. Especially McKayla and Kyla!!
> 
> Jackson: Ouch! *Kisses her back* So, what do you want to do today?



OOC: That's cool!

Crystal: *smiling from ear to ear* I don't know. New place, let's look around! I call first shower! *heads to the shower*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: That's cool!
> 
> Crystal: *smiling from ear to ear* I don't know. New place, let's look around! I call first shower! *heads to the shower*



Jackson: Well hurry I want in!!


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *tries to force herself to get up, but she can't* *lays on the couch, awake*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Well hurry I want in!!



Crystal: *showers* *comes back out wearing jeans and a striped shirt* I'm out, I'm out! *smiles*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *showers* *comes back out wearing jeans and a striped shirt* I'm out, I'm out! *smiles*



Jackson: Good! *Walks by her kissing her too and gets in the shower*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *tries to force herself to get up, but she can't* *lays on the couch, awake*



OOC: Hello!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Hello!



OOC: Good morning


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Good! *Walks by her kissing her too and gets in the shower*



Crystal: *smiles to herself* *finds her tennis shoes and puts them on, tying the laces*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *smiles to herself* *finds her tennis shoes and puts them on, tying the laces*



Jackson: *Gets out. Wearing an Aeropostle shirt and khaki shorts* Almost ready love?


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *stretches and gets off the couch without waking Niall up* *quietly makes her way to the kitchen* *gets out some bacon and puts it into a pan*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Gets out. Wearing an Aeropostle shirt and khaki shorts* Almost ready love?



Crystal: *smiles* Yeah. Let's go. *holds his hand*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *smiles* Yeah. Let's go. *holds his hand*



Jackson: I love this hotel. It's so, woodsy. Now, I don't have tickets for this theme park. But, if you'd like to go we can. Or we can explore Los Angeles


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: I love this hotel. It's so, woodsy. Now, I don't have tickets for this theme park. But, if you'd like to go we can. Or we can explore Los Angeles



Crystal: *walks into the lobby of the hotel* There's a theme park?

Cast Member: *walking by* Have a magical day!

Crystal: Thank you! *once he's gone* *whispers in a joking tone* Well........I suppose we will have a magical day, because everyday is a magical day for us!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *walks into the lobby of the hotel* There's a theme park?
> 
> Cast Member: *walking by* Have a magical day!
> 
> Crystal: Thank you! *once he's gone* *whispers in a joking tone* Well........I suppose we will have a magical day, because everyday is a magical day for us!



Jackson: You know that muggle company Disney? This is Disneyland. Famous theme park. Hermione's told me about it.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: You know that muggle company Disney? This is Disneyland. Famous theme park. Hermione's told me about it.



Crystal: Oh yeah, I've heard of them. That's cool.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *finishes cooking the bacon* *puts it on a plate and sits down at the kitchen table to eat it* *drinks coffee* *says to herself* I guess Niall and I are going to have to go house hunting soon...


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Oh yeah, I've heard of them. That's cool.



OOC: Gotta go for a bit. Just take jackson wherever if you'd like!!

Jackson: Let's explore the city today!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: Gotta go for a bit. Just take jackson wherever if you'd like!!
> 
> Jackson: Let's explore the city today!



OOC: Okay! I won't do anything major though. Ugh, they're testing the tornado alarms.

Crystal: Okay! Let's start by getting breakfast! *finds a restaurant not far from the hotel* Table for two please. *she and Jackson follow the waitress and are seated at the table* *orders drinks* I've enjoyed this little vacation of ours. Maybe if we can be sure that your family is off of our tails, maybe........we can find something a little more permanent. *smiles*

Fiona: *walks into the training room briskly after breakfast* All right boys and girls, looks sharp!. I'm almost certain that they've been soft on you since I've been gone, but that's going to change right now!

Trainee #1: *whispers* Who is she to be talking like that? She looks like she's twelve years old!

Trainee #2: *whispers back* She is twelve years old, but she's said to be one of the best they have.

Trainee #1: *whispers* No way!

Trainee #2: *whispers back* Yeah, they call her the Tiny Tyrant. She hasn't done anything truly terrible to me yet.

Fiona: *snaps* You - MacDugan! You - whoever you are! Step forward!

Trainee #1: *steps forward*

MacDugan: *steps forward*

Fiona: You don't talk during instruction! You respect your superiors! I'll give you a softer punishment then normal, Trainee, because clearly they didn't teach you the rules around here when you came. *glares at Jemima for a moment before glaring back at the trainees in front of her* Give me five miles, Trainee whatsyourname.

Trainee #1: What?!

Fiona: Trust me, you don't want what MacDugan is about to get. He's a pain in the butt around here and he deserves everything that's coming to him. Hit the track, Trainee.

Trainee #1: *scowls* *goes to the track* *starts running*

Fiona: Now for you MacDugan.

MacDugan: *smirks* What are you gonna do, mock me? Yell at me some more? Push ups?

Fiona: *sends a powerful punch into his jaw* I was thinking more of single combat. *to the others* Now watch closely boys and girls, today we'll be learning about hand to hand combat.

Jemima: *protests* But that's not in the schedule until a week from now!

Fiona: *glares at her* We'll be learning hand to hand combat. You guys really are being soft on them. *turns back to MacDugan and single handedly beats him up*

MacDugan: *unable to defend himself, goes unconcious*

Fiona: *to MacDugan's unconcious body* You're on probation kid. *makes it sound worse to scare the others out of ending up on probation* And you know what happens if you don't survive probation. Somebody get him out of here! *facepalms*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *finishes breakfast and takes her plate to the sink* *washes it and puts it away* *sits down on the chair and turns on the tv*


----------



## Fairywings

Fiona: *finishes the training session* *leaves* Ugh, I think the idiots gave me a headache.

Jemima: I think you gave some of "the idiots" a little bit more than a headache.

Fiona: What? You're not seriously _still_ mad about MacDugan, are you?

Jemima: I'm not as mad as I was. But not one of the trainees left without scratches, bruises, or wounds even! And they were sweatig so hard.

Fiona: Good. That means they were practicing.

Jemima: How can you say that's good?! Every single one of them had-

Fiona: I know, I heard you the first time. It's good because it means they were actually working, actually learning. These are teenagers and young adults. You might have forgotten, but I remember when I used to come back to base looking much worse than those fools, and I was ten! If I could deal with that when I was a child, they can deal with what they got today.

Jemima: But it's not the same thing!

Fiona: How is it not?

Jemima: You weren't like all the others, you had a personal trainer, you weren't trained by multiple people!

Fiona: So?

Jemima: That's one on one training, you have a connection.

Fiona: *laughs* My personal trainer was _Agent Derrin_. We might have had a "connection", but he never went easy on me like you're insinuating. He did quite the oppisite, he expected me to be a million times better and stronger than  every other recruit. And I did so with pleasure. That's how I became one of the best agents our leader has, not this "favored" stuff that's floating around. These new recruits are becoming weaker by each batch we bring in.

Jemima: How can you be so heartless?

Fiona: Don't you know? It's tough love saround here Jem. But you don't seem to understand that. Maybe that's why you're not a field agent like I am. Maybe it's the field agents who should be teaching. We know how to survive. *stalks off*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *reads quietly*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *reads quietly*



Katelyn:*walks in the room in the same grass stained clothes she was first wearing**sits in the floor* Hey girly.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks in the room in the same grass stained clothes she was first wearing**sits in the floor* Hey girly.



Carly: Hey. Did you just wake up?

Niall: *napping on the couch*

OOC: You're here! Yay!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Hey. Did you just wake up?
> 
> Niall: *napping on the couch*
> 
> OOC: You're here! Yay!



Katelyn:No,I woke-up like thirty minutes ago but I took a shower and fixed my hair and face.*looks at Niall* I am so tempted to draw on his face!

Ooc:Haha yes I am!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Okay! I won't do anything major though. Ugh, they're testing the tornado alarms.
> 
> Crystal: Okay! Let's start by getting breakfast! *finds a restaurant not far from the hotel* Table for two please. *she and Jackson follow the waitress and are seated at the table* *orders drinks* I've enjoyed this little vacation of ours. Maybe if we can be sure that your family is off of our tails, maybe........we can find something a little more permanent. *smiles*
> 
> Fiona: *walks into the training room briskly after breakfast* All right boys and girls, looks sharp!. I'm almost certain that they've been soft on you since I've been gone, but that's going to change right now!
> 
> Trainee #1: *whispers* Who is she to be talking like that? She looks like she's twelve years old!
> 
> Trainee #2: *whispers back* She is twelve years old, but she's said to be one of the best they have.
> 
> Trainee #1: *whispers* No way!
> 
> Trainee #2: *whispers back* Yeah, they call her the Tiny Tyrant. She hasn't done anything truly terrible to me yet.
> 
> Fiona: *snaps* You - MacDugan! You - whoever you are! Step forward!
> 
> Trainee #1: *steps forward*
> 
> MacDugan: *steps forward*
> 
> Fiona: You don't talk during instruction! You respect your superiors! I'll give you a softer punishment then normal, Trainee, because clearly they didn't teach you the rules around here when you came. *glares at Jemima for a moment before glaring back at the trainees in front of her* Give me five miles, Trainee whatsyourname.
> 
> Trainee #1: What?!
> 
> Fiona: Trust me, you don't want what MacDugan is about to get. He's a pain in the butt around here and he deserves everything that's coming to him. Hit the track, Trainee.
> 
> Trainee #1: *scowls* *goes to the track* *starts running*
> 
> Fiona: Now for you MacDugan.
> 
> MacDugan: *smirks* What are you gonna do, mock me? Yell at me some more? Push ups?
> 
> Fiona: *sends a powerful punch into his jaw* I was thinking more of single combat. *to the others* Now watch closely boys and girls, today we'll be learning about hand to hand combat.
> 
> Jemima: *protests* But that's not in the schedule until a week from now!
> 
> Fiona: *glares at her* We'll be learning hand to hand combat. You guys really are being soft on them. *turns back to MacDugan and single handedly beats him up*
> 
> MacDugan: *unable to defend himself, goes unconcious*
> 
> Fiona: *to MacDugan's unconcious body* You're on probation kid. *makes it sound worse to scare the others out of ending up on probation* And you know what happens if you don't survive probation. Somebody get him out of here! *facepalms*



OOC: I'm back!

Jackson: *Leaves the restaurant after breakfast* Crys, in there you said something more permanent. Did you mean like living together? Like well yeah that?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:No,I woke-up like thirty minutes ago but I took a shower and fixed my hair and face.*looks at Niall* I am so tempted to draw on his face!
> 
> Ooc:Haha yes I am!



Carly: You better not...

OOC: Yay!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: I'm back!
> 
> Jackson: *Leaves the restaurant after breakfast* Crys, in there you said something more permanent. Did you mean like living together? Like well yeah that?



Crystal: I just thought.......you said wen we left that we just couldn't stay there, that we couldn't be there any more, I thought you had something in mind, or an end destination.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: You better not...
> 
> OOC: Yay!



Katelyn:*pouts* But thats how I show my love!I'm sure his band mates do it too him as well,so he wont be _that_ mad!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*pouts* But thats how I show my love!I'm sure his band mates do it too him as well,so he wont be _that_ mad!



Carly: I've heard of most of the pranks that have been pulled in the band, and drawing on each others faces haven't been one. They need to look pretty for the constant cameras and publicity. *smiles and laughs*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: I just thought.......you said wen we left that we just couldn't stay there, that we couldn't be there any more, I thought you had something in mind, or an end destination.



Jackson: I suppose. Not sure. I mean, yeah we could pick an end destination if we wanted. So, uh (now kinda nervous) where to?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I've heard of most of the pranks that have been pulled in the band, and drawing on each others faces haven't been one. They need to look pretty for the constant cameras and publicity. *smiles and laughs*



Katelynarn.Well I guess I'll be good and go to town then.*stands up and stretches *


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelynarn.Well I guess I'll be good and go to town then.*stands up and stretches *



Carly: What are ya going to town for?


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: I suppose. Not sure. I mean, yeah we could pick an end destination if we wanted. So, uh (now kinda nervous) where to?



Crystal: *notices the change* Sorry. I shouldn't have said anything. Ooh, let's go to that theme park. It's been ages since we actually had any fun. You know, with the DE, rescuing people, going to school, all that stuff.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *notices the change* Sorry. I shouldn't have said anything. Ooh, let's go to that theme park. It's been ages since we actually had any fun. You know, with the DE, rescuing people, going to school, all that stuff.



Jackson: No it's okay. It's okay. *sighs* Yeah, let's go to the theme park. Bloody hell. It's them. *looks across the street* it's Rowle and Dolohov. Come, maybe they haven't seen us. Walk towards the theme park. We can lose them there.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: What are ya going to town for?



Katelyn:*shrugs* Look around some.Find a place to hang out,buy some things,maybe do a flash mob.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: No it's okay. It's okay. *sighs* Yeah, let's go to the theme park. Bloody hell. It's them. *looks across the street* it's Rowle and Dolohov. Come, maybe they haven't seen us. Walk towards the theme park. We can lose them there.



Crystal: *walks with him* Can't death eaters just leave people alone sometimes? I swear they are the most attention seeking and annoying people I know of.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* Look around some.Find a place to hang out,buy some things,maybe do a flash mob.



Carly: And you're planning to go without me?

Niall: *snores quietly*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: And you're planning to go without me?
> 
> Niall: *snores quietly*



Katelyn:*smiles* Ofcourse not!Come on Mrs.Horan,town calls our name!


----------



## dizguy2319

Lewis: *wakes up*

OOC: I'm on now.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Ofcourse not!Come on Mrs.Horan,town calls our name!



Carly: *starts towards the door* Don't call me that...


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *walks with him* Can't death eaters just leave people alone sometimes? I swear they are the most attention seeking and annoying people I know of.



Jackson: I don't want to keep putting you through it. *gets to the ticket booth* 2 please here is your currency. Okay, let's go in. I don't see them.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *wakes up*
> 
> OOC: I'm on now.



OOC: Hello. Want Fiona's Undergriund Movement to come rescure you guys from Azkaban.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Hello. Want Fiona's Undergriund Movement to come rescure you guys from Azkaban.



OOC: Maybe. I was thinking of ways he could escape, and I actually thought of a few. So, maybe no.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *starts towards the door* Don't call me that...



Katelyn:Okay no more marriage jokes.*walks out the door*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: I don't want to keep putting you through it. *gets to the ticket booth* 2 please here is your currency. Okay, let's go in. I don't see them.



Crystal: Yeah, well, as long as the Death Eaters keep acting like children, I don't think you'll get a choice. Honestly, they're like children! They're doing bad stuff and making people mad because the world didn't turn out to be like they wanted it to be. Fact is, that's the way it is for most of us. Get over it. And they always want to be the center of attention so they purposely do all this bad stuff. *goes into the park* Ooh, the place is pretty!


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> OOC: Maybe. I was thinking of ways he could escape, and I actually thought of a few. So, maybe no.



OOC: Well, tell me if you do.

Though it could be fun if the UM could perhaps clash with the Order.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Okay no more marriage jokes.*walks out the door*



Carly: Good. *follows her out the door*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Good. *follows her out the door*



Katelyn:*walks* Is it just me,or does all the bad things happen to all of us?I mean Lewis is in Azkaban,Cystal and Jackson are who knows where,your boyfriends house was destroyed,Luke and I had a fight,and Fiona's gone.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks* Is it just me,or does all the bad things happen to all of us?I mean Lewis is in Azkaban,Cystal and Jackson are who knows where,your boyfriends house was destroyed,Luke and I had a fight,and Fiona's gone.



Carly: I'm not sure.... *thinks about her life* *sighs*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Yeah, well, as long as the Death Eaters keep acting like children, I don't think you'll get a choice. Honestly, they're like children! They're doing bad stuff and making people mad because the world didn't turn out to be like they wanted it to be. Fact is, that's the way it is for most of us. Get over it. And they always want to be the center of attention so they purposely do all this bad stuff. *goes into the park* Ooh, the place is pretty!



Jackson: They want me to join them Crystal! It isn't about attention Crystal. It's about Voldemort wanting me. They wont stop unless they lose me. Unless...... Let's go on that ride *points to a picture of Splash Mountain*


----------



## BK228

Barty: Lewis! You remember our agreement??


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Well, tell me if you do.
> 
> Though it could be fun if the UM could perhaps clash with the Order.



OOC: Okay.



BK228 said:


> Barty: Lewis! You remember our agreement??



Lewis: Yeah. Why?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I'm not sure.... *thinks about her life* *sighs*



Katelyn:*looks at te ground walking* Sometimes I think about giving up on magic and just pretend to be a muggle.I mean they have the easier life so why not run away and change my appearence and be someone else.*smiles alittle* Its crazy,but hey its an idea.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at te ground walking* Sometimes I think about giving up on magic and just pretend to be a muggle.I mean they have the easier life so why not run away and change my appearence and be someone else.*smiles alittle* Its crazy,but hey its an idea.



Carly: I feel ya. I have always wanted to do that. Especially now because of the blondie. I mean... I'm basically gonna be pretty famous soon just cuz of him... Two of the member's girlfriends, Danielle and Eleanor are pretty big, so I just assume...


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: They want me to join them Crystal! It isn't about attention Crystal. It's about Voldemort wanting me. They wont stop unless they lose me. Unless...... Let's go on that ride *points to a picture of Splash Mountain*



Crystal: Maybe in this instance. But that's what it seems like, is all I'm saying. Okay, let's grab a map.


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> OOC: Okay.
> 
> Lewis: Yeah. Why?



Barty: I watched watched you sleep. You talk in the your the sleep you have, you talk! *screams* You are gonna escape aren't you!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Maybe in this instance. But that's what it seems like, is all I'm saying. Okay, let's grab a map.



Jackson: Yeah, I guess.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I feel ya. I have always wanted to do that. Especially now because of the blondie. I mean... I'm basically gonna be pretty famous soon just cuz of him... Two of the member's girlfriends, Danielle and Eleanor are pretty big, so I just assume...



Katelyn:You're probably right.*looks up at her from the ground and jokes* Don't forget about me when you're all famous with your boyfriend and his friends while I'll be all boring and not talented.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Yeah, I guess.



Crystal: *gets a map* Okay, let's go.


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Barty: I watched watched you sleep. You talk in the your the sleep you have, you talk! *screams* You are gonna escape aren't you!



Lewis: You don't know how I got out last time, do you?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:You're probably right.*looks up at her from the ground and jokes* Don't forget about me when you're all famous with your boyfriend and his friends while I'll be all boring and not talented.



Carly: *stops walking* You are NOT boring, and you most certainly all talented. I can MAKE you famous, you know... I think we almost forgot that there could be death eaters in the area. We should really be careful. I think it may have been one of my uncles who blew up Niall's house. I have a LOT of uncles, by the way... I swear if I find my uncle, I'LL KILL HIM!!!


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: You don't know how I got out last time, do you?



Barty: All I know is how I got out before. I've escaped!! Before you did! And I will again, I will serve the Dark Lord. And so will you.


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Barty: All I know is how I got out before. I've escaped!! Before you did! And I will again, I will serve the Dark Lord. And so will you.



Lewis: No. Sorry. Never. Will not do. End of story. And you can't get out the way I get out, but I can try.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *stops walking* You are NOT boring, and you most certainly all talented. I can MAKE you famous, you know... I think we almost forgot that there could be death eaters in the area. We should really be careful. I think it may have been one of my uncles who blew up Niall's house. I have a LOT of uncles, by the way... I swear if I find my uncle, I'LL KILL HIM!!!



Katelyn:*turns around* Yeah I think we did forget,but notings happened yet right?Maybe they dont know we're here,or maybe its because the Order is using the mansion.*smiles* Thanks for not thinking I'm boring and for thinking I've got some talent but I don't think I'll ever be famous.Unless you get famous and everyone knows me because I'm one of your friends.Come on,lets look in that shop over there.*looks at a shop full of clothes*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*turns around* Yeah I think we did forget,but notings happened yet right?Maybe they dont know we're here,or maybe its because the Order is using the mansion.*smiles* Thanks for not thinking I'm boring and for thinking I've got some talent but I don't think I'll ever be famous.Unless you get famous and everyone knows me because I'm one of your friends.Come on,lets look in that shop over there.*looks at a shop full of clothes*



Carly: Okay. *follows her, still worked up*

OOC: Have you heard of PlasticBieber on Twitter?


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: No. Sorry. Never. Will not do. End of story. And you can't get out the way I get out, but I can try.



Barty: If you don't get me out you will die.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *gets a map* Okay, let's go.



Jackson: *Gets on Splash mountain* Finally, you and me time.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Okay. *follows her, still worked up*
> 
> OOC: Have you heard of PlasticBieber on Twitter?



Katelyn:*walks in**sees all the clothes* I'm so playing dress-up here! *laughs*

Ooc:No...What is it?


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Barty: If you don't get me out you will die.



Lewis: But you see, that's how I escaped.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks in**sees all the clothes* I'm so playing dress-up here! *laughs*
> 
> Ooc:No...What is it?



Carly: It's a good thing that I have a lot of money, because I'm going on a shopping spree! *smiles*

OOC: Basically it's this little 11 year old girl that has a twitter. She posts really inappropriate stuff, but that's not the worst part. She posts SO much hate about  One Direction and their directioners. Basically she calls Zayn a terrorist in EVERY tweet. It's REALLY awful. It's sickening. I hate having to see it. I wonder if her parents know what type of things she tweets. It's just sick...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: It's a good thing that I have a lot of money, because I'm going on a shopping spree! *smiles*
> 
> OOC: Basically it's this little 11 year old girl that has a twitter. She posts really inappropriate stuff, but that's not the worst part. She posts SO much hate about  One Direction and their directioners. Basically she calls Zayn a terrorist in EVERY tweet. It's REALLY awful. It's sickening. I hate having to see it. I wonder if her parents know what type of things she tweets. It's just sick...



Katelyn:*laughs* Well I might buy a shirt and jeans.Thats all I can get,but that wont stop me from putting things on!*smiles and runs to clothes that are in her size**looks at the ones she thinks are cute*

Ooc:Oh my gosh,glad I didnt know about it then.I can't believe her,thats so wrong.How can she call Zayn a terrorist?He's muslim,yeah,but hes not going to hurt anyone or anything!If her parents don't know they need to!


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: But you see, that's how I escaped.



Barty: Brilliant!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* Well I might buy a shirt and jeans.Thats all I can get,but that wont stop me from putting things on!*smiles and runs to clothes that are in her size**looks at the ones she thinks are cute*
> 
> Ooc:Oh my gosh,glad I didnt know about it then.I can't believe her,thats so wrong.How can she call Zayn a terrorist?He's muslim,yeah,but hes not going to hurt anyone or anything!If her parents don't know they need to!



Carly: *grabs a BUNCH (unnecessarily much) amount of clothes to try on*

OOC: I know! It doesn't matter that Zayn is muslim! Not all muslims are bad people! I have a best friend and he's muslim. He's really cool though. No one knows how to get in contact with her parents though. There should be a way where she can get her account shut down. She's probably the worst, and the second worst is PlasticKimmy. Like, who does such things?


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Barty: Brilliant!



Lewis: Because you see, when Visionaries die, they just transition to their next life.


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: Because you see, when Visionaries die, they just transition to their next life.



Barty: You want me to kill you? Don't you?


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Barty: You want me to kill you? Don't you?



Lewis: Yeah. Pretty much. But I'm going to wait to see if anyone comes to rescue me. Which I doubt. But still.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *grabs a BUNCH (unnecessarily much) amount of clothes to try on*
> 
> OOC: I know! It doesn't matter that Zayn is muslim! Not all muslims are bad people! I have a best friend and he's muslim. He's really cool though. No one knows how to get in contact with her parents though. There should be a way where she can get her account shut down. She's probably the worst, and the second worst is PlasticKimmy. Like, who does such things?



Katelyn:*takes one blue and white striped shirt**looks at her with wide eyes* Carls,you're going to try _all_ those on?

Ooc:Jeez,what is wrong with people!?I mean just because you don't like a person or a band doesnt mean you should say horrible things about them!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*takes one blue and white striped shirt**looks at her with wide eyes* Carls,you're going to try _all_ those on?
> 
> Ooc:Jeez,what is wrong with people!?I mean just because you don't like a person or a band doesnt mean you should say horrible things about them!



Carly: Yep! *has a bunch of blazers with her* Probably going to get most of it too. Even though my family hates me, doesn't mean I don't get a lot of money from them. My family is RIIIIIIICH and I get a lot of it... Anything you want but can't afford, I'll get it for ya, Kate. *goes into the changing rooms*

OOC: I know, right!?


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: Yeah. Pretty much. But I'm going to wait to see if anyone comes to rescue me. Which I doubt. But still.



Barty: I wont. Because then I'll be stuck. You better hope they come, because you will break me out! *scrames* you will!


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Barty: I wont. Because then I'll be stuck. You better hope they come, because you will break me out! *scrames* you will!



Lewis: Then I'll kill myself.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yep! *has a bunch of blazers with her* Probably going to get most of it too. Even though my family hates me, doesn't mean I don't get a lot of money from them. My family is RIIIIIIICH and I get a lot of it... Anything you want but can't afford, I'll get it for ya, Kate. *goes into the changing rooms*
> 
> OOC: I know, right!?



Katelyn:*shakes her had* I can really pick friends,can't I? *looks through the clothes and finds some blue skinny jeans* I'll try this oufit.*walks into a changing room to change*

Ooc:Yeah,its just so wrong.


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: Then I'll kill myself.



Barty: Why wont you let me escape? You and I are so alike. We want to be free.


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Barty: Why wont you let me escape? You and I are so alike. We want to be free.



Lewis: Because that's the only way I know how to escape.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her had* I can really pick friends,can't I? *looks through the clothes and finds some blue skinny jeans* I'll try this oufit.*walks into a changing room to change*
> 
> Ooc:Yeah,its just so wrong.



Carly: *in the changing room* *slides on a bright pink tank top with a light pink see through top over it* *pulls on a pair of high waisted, black shorts* *looks in the mirror* This outfit is a yes!

OOC: Completely.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *in the changing room* *slides on a bright pink tank top with a light pink see through top over it* *pulls on a pair of high waisted, black shorts* *looks in the mirror* This outfit is a yes!
> 
> OOC: Completely.



Katelyn:*puts on the blue striped shirt and blue skinny jeans**smiles* I like it.Its fun looking!


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: Because that's the only way I know how to escape.



Barty: We can try my way.


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Barty: We can try my way.



Lewis: And what way would that be?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*puts on the blue striped shirt and blue skinny jeans**smiles* I like it.Its fun looking!



Carly: *hears her because she is in the dressing room next to her* I liked the way it looked when I saw it on the shelf. You should get it. *tries on a light purple sundress* Yes!!


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: And what way would that be?



Barty: The same way I escaped the first time. By asking.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Gets on Splash mountain* Finally, you and me time.



Crystal: *smiles at him* Finally.



dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: Yeah. Pretty much. But I'm going to wait to see if anyone comes to rescue me. Which I doubt. But still.



OOC: Is that a hint?

Sorry I disappeared, dinner


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *hears her because she is in the dressing room next to her* I liked the way it looked when I saw it on the shelf. You should get it. *tries on a light purple sundress* Yes!!



Katelyn:I think I will.*takes it off and gets in her original clothes* New outfit!*runs out and looks for more*


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Barty: The same way I escaped the first time. By asking.



Lewis: Asking?



Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *smiles at him* Finally.
> 
> 
> 
> OOC: Is that a hint?
> 
> Sorry I disappeared, dinner



OOC: Totally, your idea sounds cool.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I think I will.*takes it off and gets in her original clothes* New outfit!*runs out and looks for more*



Carly: Yay! *tries on a blue plaid shirt and super skinny jeans*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yay! *tries on a blue plaid shirt and super skinny jeans*



Katelyn:*takes a pile of clothes**some to buy,some just to wear**walks back in the same room**tries on a red tank top**pulls on black skinny jeans**holds up a jacket* You think I could wear a leather jacket?Or how about a varsity jacket?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*takes a pile of clothes**some to buy,some just to wear**walks back in the same room**tries on a red tank top**pulls on black skinny jeans**holds up a jacket* You think I could wear a leather jacket?Or how about a varsity jacket?



Carly: *hears Katelyn* How about both? *ties on a black short sleeve shirt with studded sleeves* *puts on black shorts with the Irish flag all across them* Yup. *tries on some good skiing jeans* Oh yeah... Hmmm.... *tries on a gold fancy dress*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *hears Katelyn* How about both? *ties on a black short sleeve shirt with studded sleeves* *puts on black shorts with the Irish flag all across them* Yup. *tries on some good skiing jeans* Oh yeah... Hmmm.... *tries on a gold fancy dress*



Katelyn:Hm.*tries on the black leather jacket* Not bad.*takes it off and puts on the red varsity jacket* Love it!*takes off the outfit and puts it in the "yes" pile.*puts on a long sleeve white t-shirt with jean shorts* Nice!


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: Asking?
> 
> 
> 
> OOC: Totally, your idea sounds cool.



OOC: Okay

Messenger: *an older messenger runs towards her* Agent Wing! Agent Wing!

Fiona: *turns around* Yes?

Messenger: Message for you little miss. *hands her the envelope* *runs off*

Fiona: Huh. *opens the envelope* *reads "See me"* *apparates* *appears in the dark room again* You wanted to see me?

Underground Movement Leader: I have decided that our young friend must be freed from Azkaban.

Fiona: Sir? 

UML: Not to be used, which is probably why he is being kept there, but to offer him our allegiance.

Fiona: Sir, wht could we possibly offer him that would make him consider?

UML: Training. Information. Perhaps a spy on the Order?

Fiona: You mean to send me back with him to the school if he accepts.

UML: To keep an eye on things, and to report to us on the Order.

Fiona: So you want me to break into Azkaban and break him out, bring him here to listen to your offer, and then take him back to the school whether or not he accepts.

UML: Yes. We don't necessarily need him. It wouldn't hurt for him to know of us either. We might be able to offer his students our training as well. If any agreement is made, you will be the primary trainer. You are key to this operation. Which is why you're the team leader. You'll recognize him, not to mention you're superior to most of my agents. Do you accept?

Fiona: Yes. Who's coming with me?

UML: Agents Cobalt, Isle, and Cherrywood.

Agent Cobalt: Reporting for duty!

Agent Isle: Ready when you are Wing.

Agent Cherrywood: Let's do this!

UML: Good Luck.

*the four agents apparate*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Hm.*tries on the black leather jacket* Not bad.*takes it off and puts on the red varsity jacket* Love it!*takes off the outfit and puts it in the "yes" pile.*puts on a long sleeve white t-shirt with jean shorts* Nice!



Carly: *puts on a bunch of other things and says yes to it all* *walks out of the dressing room and heads to the cash register*


----------



## Fairywings

*the foursome apparate into Azkaban*

Fiona: Okay, we're looking for a boy that looks about fifteen years old. He'll most likely answer to Lewis, Professor, Professor Whitmore, or Lewis Whitmore. If you find him, let me know. And if you run into dementors, you know what to do. We don't have very much time at all, so move quickly.

Agent Cobalt: Right.

Agent Isle: *nods grimly*

Agent Cherrywood: Let's find him, fast!

*the foursome start searching*

OOC: Fiona will of course be the one who finds him. Or you can signal/call out to her.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *puts on a bunch of other things and says yes to it all* *walks out of the dressing room and heads to the cash register*



Katelyn:*tries on some things**comes out with a few things the rest still in the room**walks after her**looks at her clothes* Nice!


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> *the foursome apparate into Azkaban*
> 
> Fiona: Okay, we're looking for a boy that looks about fifteen years old. He'll most likely answer to Lewis, Professor, Professor Whitmore, or Lewis Whitmore. If you find him, let me know. And if you run into dementors, you know what to do. We don't have very much time at all, so move quickly.
> 
> Agent Cobalt: Right.
> 
> Agent Isle: *nods grimly*
> 
> Agent Cherrywood: Let's find him, fast!
> 
> *the foursome start searching*
> 
> OOC: Fiona will of course be the one who finds him. Or you can signal/call out to her.



Lewis: *hears Fiona* FIONA!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*tries on some things**comes out with a few things the rest still in the room**walks after her**looks at her clothes* Nice!



Carly: *smiles at Katelyn and hands the money to the cashier* This is going to be hard to carry home... *turns and sees someone outside* Oh no...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *smiles at Katelyn and hands the money to the cashier* This is going to be hard to carry home... *turns and sees someone outside* Oh no...



Katelyn:*takes out her own money**laughs* Really hard.*looks at her confuced* Whats wrong?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*takes out her own money**laughs* Really hard.*looks at her confuced* Whats wrong?



Carly: Don't look now, but we've got a death eater outside. My uncle to be exact. I knew he'd be looking for me...


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *hears Fiona* FIONA!



Fiona: There he is. *dementors swirl around them* Cobalt, Isle, Cherrywood! Buy me some time! *starts running towards Lewis*

Cobalt: Right leader! EXPECTO PATRONUM! *his wolf patronus charges at the demenntors*

Isle: Expecto PATRONUM!! *his moose patronus follows the wolf*

Cherrywood: Okay Agent Wing! Expecto Patronum! *her lamb patronus attacks the dementors from behind*

Fiona: *reaches Lewis' cell* Hey Prof. Gonna get you out. Alohomora! *unlocks the cell* *throws open the door* Come on! *dementor gets right in her face* EXPECTO PATRONUM!!!! *her tiger patronus appears and wards off the dementor* We don't have much time!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Don't look now, but we've got a death eater outside. My uncle to be exact. I knew he'd be looking for me...



Katelyn:What do we do?Fight,or run?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:What do we do?Fight,or run?



Carly: i didn't want to have to have it come to this, but I think our only choice is to fight. He and his friend are right by the door and there is no other way out of the store... I hope Niall's ok. Knowing my uncle, he has probably done something to him.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: There he is. *dementors swirl around them* Cobalt, Isle, Cherrywood! Buy me some time! *starts running towards Lewis*
> 
> Cobalt: Right leader! EXPECTO PATRONUM! *his wolf patronus charges at the demenntors*
> 
> Isle: Expecto PATRONUM!! *his moose patronus follows the wolf*
> 
> Cherrywood: Okay Agent Wing! Expecto Patronum! *her lamb patronus attacks the dementors from behind*
> 
> Fiona: *reaches Lewis' cell* Hey Prof. Gonna get you out. Alohomora! *unlocks the cell* *throws open the door* Come on! *dementor gets right in her face* EXPECTO PATRONUM!!!! *her tiger patronus appears and wards off the dementor* We don't have much time!



Lewis: Goodbye Barty! *follows Fiona*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: i didn't want to have to have it come to this, but I think our only choice is to fight. He and his friend are right by the door and there is no other way out of the store... I hope Niall's ok. Knowing my uncle, he has probably done something to him.



Katelyn:I'm sure he's fine,he's with the order and Tammin,Cho and Luke.*sighs* Okay,a fight it is.*asks the cashier for a bigger bag**gets one and puts her clothes in* Might as well try to save the clothes.*takes out her wand* Ready?

Ooc:Just found out I'm on the same team as three of my best friends in school! But I'm not with some of my other friends!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I'm sure he's fine,he's with the order and Tammin,Cho and Luke.*sighs* Okay,a fight it is.*asks the cashier for a bigger bag**gets one and puts her clothes in* Might as well try to save the clothes.*takes out her wand* Ready?
> 
> Ooc:Just found out I'm on the same team as three of my best friends in school! But I'm not with some of my other friends!



OOC: That's good! I'm on the same team as three or four of my best friends! 

Carly: *worried* You never know. He could have gone out for some reason and they could have gotten him then... *takes her wand out*


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: Goodbye Barty! *follows Fiona*



Fiona: *runs over to the other three* Agents, we need to move. The Order will be here soon.

Agent Cobalt: *scoffs* We can beat those lazy Order boys any day!

Fiona: Even so, we were told get in and get out. We need to head back to base before we get tied up into a fight.

Agent Cobalt: No, you're right Team Leader. Let's go.

Fiona: Come on Professor. Our head will explain everything. Don't worry, I can apparate. *holds out her hand*


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: *runs over to the other three* Agents, we need to move. The Order will be here soon.
> 
> Agent Cobalt: *scoffs* We can beat those lazy Order boys any day!
> 
> Fiona: Even so, we were told get in and get out. We need to head back to base before we get tied up into a fight.
> 
> Agent Cobalt: No, you're right Team Leader. Let's go.
> 
> Fiona: Come on Professor. Our head will explain everything. Don't worry, I can apparate. *holds out her hand*



Lewis: *takes her hand*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: That's good! I'm on the same team as three or four of my best friends!
> 
> Carly: *worried* You never know. He could have gone out for some reason and they could have gotten him then... *takes her wand out*



Katelyn:Well,as soon as we finish with these weirdos we run and check on him.*walks towards the door**takes a deep breath*

Ooc:Yupp!And thats good two!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Well,as soon as we finish with these weirdos we run and check on him.*walks towards the door**takes a deep breath*
> 
> Ooc:Yupp!And thats good two!



Carly: *opens the door, her wand in her fist*

DE (CU-Carly's Uncle): Stupe-

Carly: STUPEFY!

CU: *dodges it* Nice to see YOU again, traitor. You could be one of us. We don't want to hurt you.

Carly: Never! KATELYN, YOU GET THE OTHER ONE! *pointing to the other death eater* *to CU* STUPEFY!!!!

CU: *dodges it again*

Carly: He's fast! Flipendo! Stupefy!


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: *takes her hand*



Barty: Lewis!!!!!

OOC: I was getting tired of playing him!

Jackson: *On Splash Mountain* This is certainly amusing.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *takes her hand*



OOC: Which HP character do you think the UML should be? Trying to decide.

*the four and Lewis apparate into the dark room*

Fiona: Sir?

UML: Ah, you're back. Was the mission successful?

Fiona: Yes sir.

UML: Any trouble with the dementors?

Fiona: There were a few dementor attacks, but nothing a bit of chocolate won't heal.

UML: Wonderful. All four of you did an amazing job, you all performed fantastically. Agents Cobalt, Isle and Cherrywood, you are excused. Tell the medics at the infirmirary that you need chocolate, but tell no one the details of the mission, only that it was successful. Agent Wing, I'll keep you just a little longer, then you can take the young professor back to his school.

*the other agents apparate away*

UML: I'm sorry about the mysteriousness, Mr. Whitmore. I do not trust most of my agents enough, very few know my identity.  But I would like you to know who I am. Now where are the darn lights? *feels around for the lights*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Barty: Lewis!!!!!
> 
> OOC: I was getting tired of playing him!
> 
> Jackson: *On Splash Mountain* This is certainly amusing.



Crystal: Why yes, it is.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Which HP character do you think the UML should be? Trying to decide.
> 
> *the four and Lewis apparate into the dark room*
> 
> Fiona: Sir?
> 
> UML: Ah, you're back. Was the mission successful?
> 
> Fiona: Yes sir.
> 
> UML: Any trouble with the dementors?
> 
> Fiona: There were a few dementor attacks, but nothing a bit of chocolate won't heal.
> 
> UML: Wonderful. All four of you did an amazing job, you all performed fantastically. Agents Cobalt, Isle and Cherrywood, you are excused. Tell the medics at the infirmirary that you need chocolate, but tell no one the details of the mission, only that it was successful. Agent Wing, I'll keep you just a little longer, then you can take the young professor back to his school.
> 
> *the other agents apparate away*
> 
> UML: I'm sorry about the mysteriousness, Mr. Whitmore. I do not trust most of my agents enough, very few know my identity.  But I would like you to know who I am. Now where are the darn lights? *feels around for the lights*



OOC: Just sent you a PM

Jackson: *Grabs on to Crystal's hand* We are going up that!? And then down!?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *opens the door, her wand in her fist*
> 
> DE (CU-Carly's Uncle): Stupe-
> 
> Carly: STUPEFY!
> 
> CU: *dodges it* Nice to see YOU again, traitor. You could be one of us. We don't want to hurt you.
> 
> Carly: Never! KATELYN, YOU GET THE OTHER ONE! *pointing to the other death eater* *to CU* STUPEFY!!!!
> 
> CU: *dodges it again*
> 
> Carly: He's fast! Flipendo! Stupefy!



Katelyn:*nods**points at the other DE* Expelliarmus!

Other DE:*shields the spell* Avada Kerdavra!

Katelyn:*dodges the spell* Stupefy!

Other DE:*falls unconcious*


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Which HP character do you think the UML should be? Trying to decide.
> 
> *the four and Lewis apparate into the dark room*
> 
> Fiona: Sir?
> 
> UML: Ah, you're back. Was the mission successful?
> 
> Fiona: Yes sir.
> 
> UML: Any trouble with the dementors?
> 
> Fiona: There were a few dementor attacks, but nothing a bit of chocolate won't heal.
> 
> UML: Wonderful. All four of you did an amazing job, you all performed fantastically. Agents Cobalt, Isle and Cherrywood, you are excused. Tell the medics at the infirmirary that you need chocolate, but tell no one the details of the mission, only that it was successful. Agent Wing, I'll keep you just a little longer, then you can take the young professor back to his school.
> 
> *the other agents apparate away*
> 
> UML: I'm sorry about the mysteriousness, Mr. Whitmore. I do not trust most of my agents enough, very few know my identity.  But I would like you to know who I am. Now where are the darn lights? *feels around for the lights*



Lewis: Okay?

OOC: I don't know. A professor maybe?


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: Just sent you a PM
> 
> Jackson: *Grabs on to Crystal's hand* We are going up that!? And then down!?



OOC: I got it.

Crystal: *gulps* I think so. Muggles are crazy!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods**points at the other DE* Expelliarmus!
> 
> Other DE:*shields the spell* Avada Kerdavra!
> 
> Katelyn:*dodges the spell* Stupefy!
> 
> Other DE:*falls unconcious*



CU: *falls with the other DE*

Carly: What do we do with them? They'll drag attention?


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: I got it.
> 
> Crystal: *gulps* I think so. Muggles are crazy!



Jackson: *About to go down and it breaks down* That cannot be good. I've got a bad feeling.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> CU: *falls with the other DE*
> 
> Carly: What do we do with them? They'll drag attention?



Katelyn:*looks around* What about a big dumpster?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks around* What about a big dumpster?



Carly: I would do that, but they are just going to wake up again. *gasps*

CU: *his eyes flutter open, but he is dazed* Wha-

Carly: You didn't touch Niall, did you?

CU: Oh, he was out and about so we--

Carly: STUPEFY!!!! Katelyn, we have to get them to a dumpster! What do you think they did to him!?


----------



## BK228

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: I would do that, but they are just going to wake up again. *gasps*
> 
> CU: *his eyes flutter open, but he is dazed* Wha-
> 
> Carly: You didn't touch Niall, did you?
> 
> CU: Oh, he was out and about so we--
> 
> Carly: STUPEFY!!!! Katelyn, we have to get them to a dumpster! What do you think they did to him!?



Lupin: *Apparates to the girls* Bloody hell! What happened?


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> Lupin: *Apparates to the girls* Bloody hell! What happened?



OOC: That wouldn't happen... Take it back?


----------



## BK228

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: That wouldn't happen... Take it back?



OOC: Excuse me?


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> OOC: Excuse me?



OOC: Don't have Lupin apparate to them. Let them handle it on their own, please? Pretty please!


----------



## BK228

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Don't have Lupin apparate to them. Let them handle it on their own, please? Pretty please!



OOC: Whatever. Fine.


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> OOC: Whatever. Fine.



OOC: Thank you VERY VERY VERY much!


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Hailie?


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: Okay?
> 
> OOC: I don't know. A professor maybe?



OOC: He's in every group now!

Snape(aka UML): *turns on the lights* Ah, there we are. So, Mr. Whitmore, I will see if I can make this short. Welcome to the Underground Movement. I am Severus Snape, potions master at Hogewarts and leader of the Movement. The Order of the Phoenix, while it is useful on an informational level, does not do enough to help the innocent civilians. So, I formed this little group of agents. My agents try to prevent crimes and the deaths of innocents, spy on the Order, the Ministry, and the Death Eaters, and go on missions. Young Fiona here is one of my greatest agents and has been keeping me updated of the Order's actions as of late via the school. 

We have taken an interest in you and your new little school, and we are willing to offer you a chance for us to be allies. We can offer you training and resources for you and your students, the training which will be provided by Agent Wing here and she will also bring the resources directly from me to you. All we ask in return is that you house and protect Fiona here as she spies on the Order for us. If you choose not to accept your offer, Fiona here will apparate you back to your school, and we will leave you alone. 

Do you have questions?


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *About to go down and it breaks down* That cannot be good. I've got a bad feeling.



Crystal: Oh gosh..... *looks around the log for Death Eaters*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I would do that, but they are just going to wake up again. *gasps*
> 
> CU: *his eyes flutter open, but he is dazed* Wha-
> 
> Carly: You didn't touch Niall, did you?
> 
> CU: Oh, he was out and about so we--
> 
> Carly: STUPEFY!!!! Katelyn, we have to get them to a dumpster! What do you think they did to him!?



Katelyn:Locomotor Death Eaters.*they lift into the air**walks over to the dumpster down the street and puts them in**closes the lid* Don't worry Carls.Lets go look in the mansion!*runs there*

Ooc:Sorry Peyton!I had to do somehting!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Locomotor Death Eaters.*they lift into the air**walks over to the dumpster down the street and puts them in**closes the lid* Don't worry Carls.Lets go look in the mansion!*runs there*
> 
> Ooc:Sorry Peyton!I had to do somehting!



Carly: But if he's hurt, he wouldn't be at the mansion, would he?

OOC: Hakuna Matata!  No worries


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: But if he's hurt, he wouldn't be at the mansion, would he?
> 
> OOC: Hakuna Matata!  No worries



Katelyn:*stops in her tracks* Yeah,I'm dumb.*walks back* I dunno,where would you put someone you hurt?

Ooc:Yay!!!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*stops in her tracks* Yeah,I'm dumb.*walks back* I dunno,where would you put someone you hurt?
> 
> Ooc:Yay!!!



Carly: I would put someone in the woods if I hurt them... Just saying. *shrugs* Maybe we should at least check there?


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> OOC: He's in every group now!
> 
> Snape(aka UML): *turns on the lights* Ah, there we are. So, Mr. Whitmore, I will see if I can make this short. Welcome to the Underground Movement. I am Severus Snape, potions master at Hogewarts and leader of the Movement. The Order of the Phoenix, while it is useful on an informational level, does not do enough to help the innocent civilians. So, I formed this little group of agents. My agents try to prevent crimes and the deaths of innocents, spy on the Order, the Ministry, and the Death Eaters, and go on missions. Young Fiona here is one of my greatest agents and has been keeping me updated of the Order's actions as of late via the school.
> 
> We have taken an interest in you and your new little school, and we are willing to offer you a chance for us to be allies. We can offer you training and resources for you and your students, the training which will be provided by Agent Wing here and she will also bring the resources directly from me to you. All we ask in return is that you house and protect Fiona here as she spies on the Order for us. If you choose not to accept your offer, Fiona here will apparate you back to your school, and we will leave you alone.
> 
> Do you have questions?



Lewis: I will protect and house Fiona, and my school and I will became allies with your organization. But I will not became an agent for you. I'm sorry but I can not do that under the situation I'm currently in.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I would put someone in the woods if I hurt them... Just saying. *shrugs* Maybe we should at least check there?



Katelyn:Lets go there then.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Lets go there then.



Carly: Ok, come on. *heads to the first part of the forest that she sees* *looks around for a while* *finds him passes out, pressed up against the tree* *only sees his back, not the huge cut  across him on the front yet* *starts shaking* KAAAAAAAAAAAAATELYN!!!!!


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: I will protect and house Fiona, and my school and I will became allies with your organization. But I will not became an agent for you. I'm sorry but I can not do that under the situation I'm currently in.



Snape: I merely thought you might appreciate the fighting training. I never asked any of you to be an agent. Fiona is, but we have.......a previous agreement. Very well. That's all I have to say. Fiona, if you would, take him to the school. You are dismissed, Agent.

Fiona: Thank you sir. Come on Lewis. *holds out her hand* *the lights turn off*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Ok, come on. *heads to the first part of the forest that she sees* *looks around for a while* *finds him passes out, pressed up against the tree* *only sees his back, not the huge cut  across him on the front yet* *starts shaking* KAAAAAAAAAAAAATELYN!!!!!



Katelyn:*runs to her from alittle while away* What happened?Did you find him?*looks around and sees him* Oh my god.*runs to him and turns him around* Whats that spell?Whats that spell?!


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Snape: I merely thought you might appreciate the fighting training. I never asked any of you to be an agent. Fiona is, but we have.......a previous agreement. Very well. That's all I have to say. Fiona, if you would, take him to the school. You are dismissed, Agent.
> 
> Fiona: Thank you sir. Come on Lewis. *holds out her hand* *the lights turn off*



Lewis: *takes her hand*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*runs to her from alittle while away* What happened?Did you find him?*looks around and sees him* Oh my god.*runs to him and turns him around* Whats that spell?Whats that spell?!



Carly: I can't remember!! I just know that we nee to get him back to the mansion so we can help him! Think of it on the way there! *slings him over her shoulders* Let's go! Hurry!!! *trying really hard not to cry*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I can't remember!! I just know that we nee to get him back to the mansion so we can help him! Think of it on the way there! *slings him over her shoulders* Let's go! Hurry!!! *trying really hard not to cry*



Katelyn:*thinking while jogging to the mansion* Episkey?No that only works with small injuries!*continues to think*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*thinking while jogging to the mansion* Episkey?No that only works with small injuries!*continues to think*



Carly: This thing might be huge, but maybe we don't need magic? We can fix him, I'm sure we can...


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *takes her hand*



Fiona: *apparates into the manor* We're here.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: This thing might be huge, but maybe we don't need magic? We can fix him, I'm sure we can...



Katelyn:Are you sure?I can heal alittle bit but I'm not sure we can heal that huge cut he has.Maybe theres someone in here who can help.*runs up to the door and opens the door* Take him to the dining room and put him on the table,if we're going to try to help him we'll need room.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Are you sure?I can heal alittle bit but I'm not sure we can heal that huge cut he has.Maybe theres someone in here who can help.*runs up to the door and opens the door* Take him to the dining room and put him on the table,if we're going to try to help him we'll need room.



Carly: *tears fall down her face* What do we do now?


----------



## dizguy2319

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Are you sure?I can heal alittle bit but I'm not sure we can heal that huge cut he has.Maybe theres someone in here who can help.*runs up to the door and opens the door* Take him to the dining room and put him on the table,if we're going to try to help him we'll need room.



Lewis: Kate! Carly!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *tears fall down her face* What do we do now?



Katelyn:*takes off her hoodie and thinks* Well first we should clean the wounds.Next yell for help.*shouts very loudly* IF ANYONE CAN HEAR ME GET YOUR BUTT IN HERE!NIALL IS HURT BADLY,WE NEED HELP!*runs into a bathroom and takes out a huge First Aid Kit**places it in a chair next to Niall**takes out peroxide and rags* Wanna help?


----------



## niallsprincess

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: Kate! Carly!



Carly: Lewis!

OOC: When did he get back?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*takes off her hoodie and thinks* Well first we should clean the wounds.Next yell for help.*shouts very loudly* IF ANYONE CAN HEAR ME GET YOUR BUTT IN HERE!NIALL IS HURT BADLY,WE NEED HELP!*runs into a bathroom and takes out a huge First Aid Kit**places it in a chair next to Niall**takes out peroxide and rags* Wanna help?



Carly: Yeah, but I'm not medicine smart!


----------



## BK228

Jackson: Crys, there is nobody else on the ride.... bloody hell. How do they keep finding us?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yeah, but I'm not medicine smart!



Katelyn:*being very calm* Its okay,we're just cleaning.No need for medicine until we know how bad he is.*sits him up*Take off his shirt so we can get to the wound better.Lewis please say you know how to help with this.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*being very calm* Its okay,we're just cleaning.No need for medicine until we know how bad he is.*sits him up*Take off his shirt so we can get to the wound better.Lewis please say you know how to help with this.



Carly: *shaking like a massage chair* He needs to be ok. He needs to be ok.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Crys, there is nobody else on the ride.... bloody hell. How do they keep finding us?



Crystal: I have no idea. A spy perhaps? Let's apparate.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: I have no idea. A spy perhaps? Let's apparate.



Jackson: No, I'm tired of running. If they're coming we are gonna fight.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: Kate! Carly!





jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*takes off her hoodie and thinks* Well first we should clean the wounds.Next yell for help.*shouts very loudly* IF ANYONE CAN HEAR ME GET YOUR BUTT IN HERE!NIALL IS HURT BADLY,WE NEED HELP!*runs into a bathroom and takes out a huge First Aid Kit**places it in a chair next to Niall**takes out peroxide and rags* Wanna help?





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Lewis!
> 
> OOC: When did he get back?



OOC: Fiona just busted him out of Azkaban and just got him here.

Fiona: We're coming! Just be okay guys!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: No, I'm tired of running. If they're coming we are gonna fight.



Crystal: That's cool too. *pulls out her wand*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *shaking like a massage chair* He needs to be ok. He needs to be ok.



Katelyn:*gives her a hopeful look* He'll be fine Carls,don't worry.*takes off his shirt and covers a rag with peroxide**starts to clean his cut**shouts*I NEED HELP HERE!I'M THIRTEEN,NOT A HEALER!*in her normal voice* Carls do you wanna help me,or are you too shaken up?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gives her a hopeful look* He'll be fine Carls,don't worry.*takes off his shirt and covers a rag with peroxide**starts to clean his cut**shouts*I NEED HELP HERE!I'M THIRTEEN,NOT A HEALER!*in her normal voice* Carls do you wanna help me,or are you too shaken up?



Carly: I'm good... *starts to help her*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gives her a hopeful look* He'll be fine Carls,don't worry.*takes off his shirt and covers a rag with peroxide**starts to clean his cut**shouts*I NEED HELP HERE!I'M THIRTEEN,NOT A HEALER!*in her normal voice* Carls do you wanna help me,or are you too shaken up?



Fiona: *looks at Lewis* We need to go up.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I'm good... *starts to help her*





Fairywings said:


> Fiona: *looks at Lewis* We need to go up.



Katelyn:*looks at her confuced* Go where? *cleans his wound*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her confuced* Go where? *cleans his wound*



OOC: They are downstairs in the mansion...

Carly: *helps*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: They are downstairs in the mansion...
> 
> Carly: *helps*



Ooc:Well I feel dumb,nevermind then!

Katelyn:*looks at his cut* Well it looks clean,I think.We should probably bandange it.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Well I feel dumb,nevermind then!
> 
> Katelyn:*looks at his cut* Well it looks clean,I think.We should probably bandange it.



Carly: Good idea. *hands her some stuff to do it with* Hope you can...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Good idea. *hands her some stuff to do it with* Hope you can...



Katelyn:Me too.*takes a large bandadge and puts healing gel on it**wraps it around him and the wound*You think we should wake him up or let him rest?


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: *looks at Lewis* We need to go up.



Lewis: *runs upstairs* And happened?!?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Me too.*takes a large bandadge and puts healing gel on it**wraps it around him and the wound*You think we should wake him up or let him rest?



Carly: I think it would be better if we woke him up. It's what he would want... *starts to tap the top of his head* Wake up...


----------



## niallsprincess

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *runs upstairs* And happened?!?



Carly: Don't you mean what?


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *runs upstairs* And happened?!?



Fiona: *follows him* Looks terrible. Who is that guy? A new student?


----------



## jessidoll

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *runs upstairs* And happened?!?





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I think it would be better if we woke him up. It's what he would want... *starts to tap the top of his head* Wake up...



Katelyn:*nods* You do that.*looks at Lewis**points to the bag next to her* We went shopping earlier and when we were done we saw two death eaters outside the store.We fought them and found out they hurt Niall and put him in the woods.We found him brought him here and helped him.Pretty good for two young girls if I may say so myself.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: *follows him* Looks terrible. Who is that guy? A new student?



Katelyn:No,he's Carly's boyfriend and he's a muggle so no magic.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* You do that.*looks at Lewis**points to the bag next to her* We went shopping earlier and when we were done we saw two death eaters outside the store.We fought them and found out they hurt Niall and put him in the woods.We found him brought him here and helped him.Pretty good for two young girls if I may say so myself.



Carly: My uncle is what happened. *pulls the hood of her hoodie up*

Niall: *starts to wake up* The two guys... Where are they?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* You do that.*looks at Lewis**points to the bag next to her* We went shopping earlier and when we were done we saw two death eaters outside the store.We fought them and found out they hurt Niall and put him in the woods.We found him brought him here and helped him.Pretty good for two young girls if I may say so myself.



Fiona: Age doesn't matter, what matters is your ability. Can.......can I look? I saved my sister's life, maybe I can save his. But I'm not promising anything. I'm not an expert in healing wounds, just an expert with poisons.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: My uncle is what happened. *pulls the hood of her hoodie up*
> 
> Niall: *starts to wake up* The two guys... Where are they?



Katelynon't worry Niall,they're gone.Do you remeber anything?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:No,he's Carly's boyfriend and he's a muggle so no magic.



Fiona: *sighs* Well, then that's no help.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: Age doesn't matter, what matters is your ability. Can.......can I look? I saved my sister's life, maybe I can save his. But I'm not promising anything. I'm not an expert in healing wounds, just an expert with poisons.



Carly: We think he's fine now, Fiona... *glares*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelynon't worry Niall,they're gone.Do you remeber anything?



Niall: Well yeah. The one looked similar to Carly, but a lot uglier. Not saying you're ugly Carly, because you're beautiful. Anyways, that one had a knife and I was just minding my own business. Then they took out... wands? I guess... Do you know them, Carly?

Carly: Unfortunately. The one that looks like me is my uncle...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: We think he's fine now, Fiona... *glares*



Katelyn:Easy Carls,shes was just trying to help.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: We think he's fine now, Fiona... *glares*



Fiona: *grows angry* Hey, Lewis is only back because of me. Don't give me that glare. What do you think I was doing? Working on things from my end, like I said I would be. *questioningly* Speaking of her, has my sister returned?


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: *grows angry* Hey, Lewis is only back because of me. Don't give me that glare. What do you think I was doing? Working on things from my end, like I said I would be. *questioningly* Speaking of her, has my sister returned?



Carly: Chill, mate. And no, Crystal is still gone. They could be anywhere...


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: *grows angry* Hey, Lewis is only back because of me. Don't give me that glare. What do you think I was doing? Working on things from my end, like I said I would be. *questioningly* Speaking of her, has my sister returned?



OOC: How long are you gonna be on?

Jackson: *Gets blasted by smoke and falls over as Rowle appears*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: *grows angry* Hey, Lewis is only back because of me. Don't give me that glare. What do you think I was doing? Working on things from my end, like I said I would be. *questioningly* Speaking of her, has my sister returned?



Katelyn:*shakes her head* No,she hasn't.And dont fight now,okay?


----------



## dizguy2319

Lewis: I'm going upstairs to kill myself.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Night!

Fiona: *uses some colorful language at the fact that Crystal had not reurned*


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Night!
> 
> Fiona: *uses some colorful language at the fact that Crystal had not reurned*



OOC: Goodnight!!


----------



## jessidoll

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: I'm going upstairs to kill myself.



Katelyn:*looks at him scared*WHAT!?You are not going to kill yourself!Why would you do that!?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: Well yeah. The one looked similar to Carly, but a lot uglier. Not saying you're ugly Carly, because you're beautiful. Anyways, that one had a knife and I was just minding my own business. Then they took out... wands? I guess... Do you know them, Carly?
> 
> Carly: Unfortunately. The one that looks like me is my uncle...



Katelyn:*changes the subject* Well,does anything hurt?We tried to clean your cut and I just wanna make sure we didn't miss anything.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *rubs Niall's back and kisses the top of his head* You'll be ok...

Niall: I know, but as for right now... it hurts...

Carly: i know... It's ok.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*changes the subject* Well,does anything hurt?We tried to clean your cut and I just wanna make sure we didn't miss anything.



Niall: I guess I'm good for right now. Just the cut hurts, but that's expected, eh?


----------



## dizguy2319

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at him scared*WHAT!?You are not going to kill yourself!Why would you do that!?



Lewis: I'm wanted by everyone. I'll never have any chance of being free again. I need another chance.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: I guess I'm good for right now. Just the cut hurts, but that's expected, eh?



Katelyn:Yeah it is,I'm glad your okay.I don't want to lose another one of my friends. *smiles* I'm gonna get something to eat.*walks to the kitchen*


----------



## jessidoll

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: I'm wanted by everyone. I'll never have any chance of being free again. I need another chance.



Katelyn:*hears him before she leaves* Well killing yourself wont help that!*walks into the kitchen*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yeah it is,I'm glad your okay.I don't want to lose another one of my friends. *smiles* I'm gonna get something to eat.*walks to the kitchen*



Carly: *sits next to Niall, not even asking for food*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sits next to Niall, not even asking for food*



Katelyn:*sings what makes you beautiful while making a sandwich**finishes and walks into the room* Okay that song is catchy!Carly I blame you for getting it in my head!*sits down smiling and eats*


----------



## dizguy2319

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*hears him before she leaves* Well killing yourself wont help that!*walks into the kitchen*



Lewis: Yeah it will! I've killed myself before.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sings what makes you beautiful while making a sandwich**finishes and walks into the room* Okay that song is catchy!Carly I blame you for getting it in my head!*sits down smiling and eats*



Carly: *nods, not blinking*


----------



## jessidoll

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: Yeah it will! I've killed myself before.





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *nods, not blinking*



Katelyn:*swallows and looks at Lewis* You've lost me.*looks at Carly worried* Are you ok?You didnt want food and you're not blinking.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*swallows and looks at Lewis* You've lost me.*looks at Carly worried* Are you ok?You didnt want food and you're not blinking.



Carly: *shakes her head showing she's "fine"*

Niall: *puts his arm around her* I'm fine... I promise.

Carly: *rests her head on his shoulder* Katelyn, maybe you should call Luke down here so he can hang out with us. *smiles weakly*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *shakes her head showing she's "fine"*
> 
> Niall: *puts his arm around her* I'm fine... I promise.
> 
> Carly: *rests her head on his shoulder* Katelyn, maybe you should call Luke down here so he can hang out with us. *smiles weakly*



Katelyn:*smiles back* Okay,I'll change first.*grabs her bag and runs up the stairs to her room to change into the striped shirt and blue skinny jeans**finishes and runs to Luke's room**walks in* Hey Luke,you wanna hang out?

Luke:*smiles* I'd love too.*walks over and takes her hand*

Katelyn:*smiles and walks downstairs*


----------



## dizguy2319

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*swallows and looks at Lewis* You've lost me.*looks at Carly worried* Are you ok?You didnt want food and you're not blinking.



Lewis: How do you think I escaped Azkaban?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles back* Okay,I'll change first.*grabs her bag and runs up the stairs to her room to change into the striped shirt and blue skinny jeans**finishes and runs to Luke's room**walks in* Hey Luke,you wanna hang out?
> 
> Luke:*smiles* I'd love too.*walks over and takes her hand*
> 
> Katelyn:*smiles and walks downstairs*



Carly: *when Katelyn gets back downstairs* Thank god you're back! I was getting lonely!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *when Katelyn gets back downstairs* Thank god you're back! I was getting lonely!



Katelyn:*laughs* Aw I missed you two boo! *runs over and sits in her seat*

Luke:*walks over* I feel the love Kate.*pulls out a chair and sits next to her*

Katelyn:*smiles at him*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* Aw I missed you two boo! *runs over and sits in her seat*
> 
> Luke:*walks over* I feel the love Kate.*pulls out a chair and sits next to her*
> 
> Katelyn:*smiles at him*



Carly: *smiles, but doesn't laugh like usual*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *smiles, but doesn't laugh like usual*



Katelyn:*notices but doesnt say anything**looks up at Luke* Do you like my new outfit?!

Luke:*laughs* Yes,its very...stripe-y.

Katelyn:*grins and jumps up* Thats because I love zebras!*laughs*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*notices but doesnt say anything**looks up at Luke* Do you like my new outfit?!
> 
> Luke:*laughs* Yes,its very...stripe-y.
> 
> Katelyn:*grins and jumps up* Thats because I love zebras!*laughs*



Carly: *sits still and doesn't say anything* *being a lot more quiet than usual*

Niall: What's wrong, princess?

Carly: I don't want to talk about it...


----------



## dizguy2319

OOC: Did no one see my post on the top of the page?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sits still and doesn't say anything* *being a lot more quiet than usual*
> 
> Niall: What's wrong, princess?
> 
> Carly: I don't want to talk about it...



Luke:Why can't you talk about it?

Katelyn:*sighs and sits back down* Carls?Can you tell us?Or me?Or maybe just Niall?


----------



## niallsprincess

dizguy2319 said:


> OOC: Did no one see my post on the top of the page?



OOC: I did, but Lewis was talking to Katelyn, so Carly didn't interrupt...


----------



## dizguy2319

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I did, but Lewis was talking to Katelyn, so Carly didn't interrupt...



OOC: It's okay.


----------



## jessidoll

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: How do you think I escaped Azkaban?





dizguy2319 said:


> OOC: Did no one see my post on the top of the page?



Ooc:I did now,sorry!

Katelyn:*looks at him confuced* You pretended to be...a dementor?I dunno!


----------



## dizguy2319

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:I did now,sorry!
> 
> Katelyn:*looks at him confuced* You pretended to be...a dementor?I dunno!



Lewis: No, I killed myself. I died. I'm dead. Kinda. Not that I'm a ghost or anything.


----------



## niallsprincess

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: No, I killed myself. I died. I'm dead. Kinda. Not that I'm a ghost or anything.



Carly: Are you saying that you split your soul?


----------



## jessidoll

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: No, I killed myself. I died. I'm dead. Kinda. Not that I'm a ghost or anything.



Katelyn:*looks around at everyone and back at him* How...What?You're...huh!?


----------



## dizguy2319

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Are you saying that you split your soul?



Lewis: No. I'm just in another life. Or form. Or something.


----------



## niallsprincess

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: No. I'm just in another life. Or form. Or something.



Carly: And how did you pull that off?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: And how did you pull that off?



Katelyn:Yeah,thats what I'm thinking.


----------



## dizguy2319

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: And how did you pull that off?





jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yeah,thats what I'm thinking.



Lewis: You've heard me refer to my kind before, right?


----------



## niallsprincess

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: You've heard me refer to my kind before, right?



Carly: Yes... What's your _kind_?


----------



## jessidoll

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: You've heard me refer to my kind before, right?



Katelyn:Yeah but,what exactly _is_ your kind?


----------



## dizguy2319

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yes... What's your _kind_?



Lewis: I'm a Visionary. A kind of wizard that can see into the future, past, and present better than any other, among other things. But Visionaries are hated by many for being different and "not pure". So, they murder us, send us Azkaban, and blah blah blah.


----------



## niallsprincess

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: I'm a Visionary. A kind of wizard that can see into the future, past, and present better than any other, among other things. But Visionaries are hated by many for being different and "not pure". So, they murder us, send us Azkaban, and blah blah blah.



Carly: That doesn't our question. How did you get out of Azkaban like that?


----------



## jessidoll

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: I'm a Visionary. A kind of wizard that can see into the future, past, and present better than any other, among other things. But Visionaries are hated by many for being different and "not pure". So, they murder us, send us Azkaban, and blah blah blah.



Katelyn:Sounds cool,but they shouldn't do those things!You're not horrible,you're a good person.


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Oh, how I LOVE Christmas music!!!!!!!!


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Where did everyone go!?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Where did everyone go!?



Ooc:I'm here! I just started listening to music.


----------



## dizguy2319

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: That doesn't our question. How did you get out of Azkaban like that?





jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Sounds cool,but they shouldn't do those things!You're not horrible,you're a good person.



Lewis: I killed myself with something sharp I found. I couldn't see anything, but it was sharp. And when a Visionary dies, he/she takes over another body, like the one you currently see me in now. It doesn't hurt that bad, but it does take to time to get used to. I really hare this body. It's much more annoying tiring to more around in it. But anyway, a Visionary has a total if ten lives, and I took my first to get out of Azkaban. When a Visionary dies they are placed in their new body somewhere that is kind of important to them. And when they finally awake, they don't remember anything about their previous life. But after a while and a few clues they remember everything. Bit if they go to long the information is forever lost to them. Understand?


----------



## jessidoll

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: I killed myself with something sharp I found. I couldn't see anything, but it was sharp. And when a Visionary dies, he/she takes over another body, like the one you currently see me in now. It doesn't hurt that bad, but it does take to time to get used to. I really hare this body. It's much more annoying tiring to more around in it. But anyway, a Visionary has a total if ten lives, and I took my first to get out of Azkaban. When a Visionary dies they are placed in their new body somewhere that is kind of important to them. And when they finally awake, they don't remember anything about their previous life. But after a while and a few clues they remember everything. Bit if they go to long the information is forever lost to them. Understand?



Katelyn:*nods slowly* So,you're going to kill yourself but you wont really die.You'll just be in another body,that we'll have to find at a place that is special to you.Where is that place by the way?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:I'm here! I just started listening to music.


OOC: Oh that's cool then. I'm listening to Christmas music! I don't know why...


dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: I killed myself with something sharp I found. I couldn't see anything, but it was sharp. And when a Visionary dies, he/she takes over another body, like the one you currently see me in now. It doesn't hurt that bad, but it does take to time to get used to. I really hare this body. It's much more annoying tiring to more around in it. But anyway, a Visionary has a total if ten lives, and I took my first to get out of Azkaban. When a Visionary dies they are placed in their new body somewhere that is kind of important to them. And when they finally awake, they don't remember anything about their previous life. But after a while and a few clues they remember everything. Bit if they go to long the information is forever lost to them. Understand?



Carly: Oh I get it now. *smiles a little bit*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: I absolutely HATE to say this, but I am going to have to start getting off a LOT sooner, because school is about to start. Tonight I'll probably have to get off a few minutes before two eastern time. I hate it, I hate it, I hate it. But it's true...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Oh that's cool then. I'm listening to Christmas music! I don't know why...
> 
> 
> Carly: Oh I get it now. *smiles a little bit*



Ooc:I know and christmas musi is always good!Haha

Katelyn:*nods**lays her head on Luke's shoulder*

Luke:*smiles and strokes her head*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:I know and christmas musi is always good!Haha
> 
> Katelyn:*nods**lays her head on Luke's shoulder*
> 
> Luke:*smiles and strokes her head*



Carly: *looks out the window* I guess they woke up, Katelyn... *points to the two darker looking men, wandering outside*

Niall: Aww man! Are those the guys!?

Carly: *nods and tugs at the ends of her hair*


----------



## dizguy2319

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods slowly* So,you're going to kill yourself but you wont really die.You'll just be in another body,that we'll have to find at a place that is special to you.Where is that place by the way?





niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Oh that's cool then. I'm listening to Christmas music! I don't know why...
> 
> 
> Carly: Oh I get it now. *smiles a little bit*



Lewis: An open field. Blue skies. Big trees. It's the place of freedom I always dreamed of while I was in Azkaban. With this new life I'll have freedom. I'll go by a new name. I might go to Hogwarts. I don't know. But it's a chance. Although with a new body, the only trait he keeps is his eyes. So that's how you're going to recognize me. All the other traits get mixed up. I'll have a different personality, height, voice, hair, face (except the eyes), maybe even a different age. So don't get confused. Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to kill myself. *goes upstairs, to his bedroom*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *looks out the window* I guess they woke up, Katelyn... *points to the two darker looking men, wandering outside*
> 
> Niall: Aww man! Are those the guys!?
> 
> Carly: *nods and tugs at the ends of her hair*



Luke:Who?

Katelyn:Carly's uncle and another Death Eater.*looks at Carly* Do you want me to take car of them andyou stay here with him


----------



## dizguy2319

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I absolutely HATE to say this, but I am going to have to start getting off a LOT sooner, because school is about to start. Tonight I'll probably have to get off a few minutes before two eastern time. I hate it, I hate it, I hate it. But it's true...



OOC: *gasps*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Luke:Who?
> 
> Katelyn:Carly's uncle and another Death Eater.*looks at Carly* Do you want me to take car of them andyou stay here with him



Carly: Let me handle this... It's my kind of blood... *grabs her wand and stands up*

Niall: Be careful... I'm not sure if you should-

Carly: I know what I'm doing. *starts walking to the door*


----------



## niallsprincess

dizguy2319 said:


> OOC: *gasps*



OOC: Oh, I know! Isn't it tragic! I don't know how I'll do it!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Let me handle this... It's my kind of blood... *grabs her wand and stands up*
> 
> Niall: Be careful... I'm not sure if you should-
> 
> Carly: I know what I'm doing. *starts walking to the door*



Katelyn:Are you sure?I can come with you,they're two grown men.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Are you sure?I can come with you,they're two grown men.



Carly: The last thing we need is another person hurt. I think I can handle it... *walks outside*


----------



## dizguy2319

*an ear-piercing scream comes from upstairs, telling that Lewis has just killed himself*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: The last thing we need is another person hurt. I think I can handle it... *walks outside*





dizguy2319 said:


> *an ear-piercing scream comes from upstairs, telling that Lewis has just killed himself*



Katelyn:*sighs**jumps at the scream* Okay,thats really scary and alittle creepy.*hides her head in Luke's shoulder*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs**jumps at the scream* Okay,thats really scary and alittle creepy.*hides her head in Luke's shoulder*



Carly: *walks up to the two of them* Want me dead, Uncle Rick?

CU: You could become one of us. What do you have to live for? What has gone right in your life? Why do you even still want to live?

Carly: *holds her wand out* Look, I have amazing friends, and now I have Niall. That's all I need.

CU: Why don't you send the boy out here? If we get rid of him and that girl you had with you earlier, I'm sure you would see that it is time you join us. Voldemort has been watching, dear.

Carly: Flipendo! YOU WILL NEVER TAKE WHAT'S LEFT! 

CU: *gets back up* Icendio!

Carly: *the grass starts on fire, engulfing her in flames* NO! *puts it out with a spell* GET BACK!!!! Petrificus Totalus!

CU: *in a body bind*

Carly: GET OUT NOW!!!! INCENDIO!!!!

CU: *his hair starts on fire* *gets picked up by the other DE and ran away with*

Carly: *goes back into the mansion with only a few cuts and burns* I'm back. They'll be gone.... for a little while.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *walks up to the two of them* Want me dead, Uncle Rick?
> 
> CU: You could become one of us. What do you have to live for? What has gone right in your life? Why do you even still want to live?
> 
> Carly: *holds her wand out* Look, I have amazing friends, and now I have Niall. That's all I need.
> 
> CU: Why don't you send the boy out here? If we get rid of him and that girl you had with you earlier, I'm sure you would see that it is time you join us. Voldemort has been watching, dear.
> 
> Carly: Flipendo! YOU WILL NEVER TAKE WHAT'S LEFT!
> 
> CU: *gets back up* Icendio!
> 
> Carly: *the grass starts on fire, engulfing her in flames* NO! *puts it out with a spell* GET BACK!!!! Petrificus Totalus!
> 
> CU: *in a body bind*
> 
> Carly: GET OUT NOW!!!! INCENDIO!!!!
> 
> CU: *his hair starts on fire* *gets picked up by the other DE and ran away with*
> 
> Carly: *goes back into the mansion with only a few cuts and burns* I'm back. They'll be gone.... for a little while.



Katelyn:*turns in her seat and smiles* Thank god,I thought I'd have to murder people if the hurt you worse.

Luke:You'd do that?

Katelyn:*shrugs**turns in her seat to look at him* Probably,if they hurt someone close to me.I'm hungry!*jumps up and goes to the kitchen*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*turns in her seat and smiles* Thank god,I thought I'd have to murder people if the hurt you worse.
> 
> Luke:You'd do that?
> 
> Katelyn:*shrugs**turns in her seat to look at him* Probably,if they hurt someone close to me.I'm hungry!*jumps up and goes to the kitchen*



Carly: *sighs* *sits down and puts her head in her hands* *thinking that maybe Uncle Rick was right, it's time to go to the other side...*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sighs* *sits down and puts her head in her hands* *thinking that maybe Uncle Rick was right, it's time to go to the other side...*



Katelyn:*frowns* Carls?Whats wrong?Did they say something to you?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns* Carls?Whats wrong?Did they say something to you?



Carly: *covers it up* No, I'm good...

Niall: *rubs her back, slowly*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *covers it up* No, I'm good...
> 
> Niall: *rubs her back, slowly*



Katelyn:*looks at her like she doesnt believe her* Yeah,okay...Well Lewis killed himself when you were gone.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her like she doesnt believe her* Yeah,okay...Well Lewis killed himself when you were gone.



Carly: I wonder where he is now then...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I wonder where he is now then...



Katelyn:He said a field with a pretty sky.But I dont know where one of those is.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:He said a field with a pretty sky.But I dont know where one of those is.



Carly: There must be one in Mullingar somewhere. Maybe he will find his way back here... *yawns*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: There must be one in Mullingar somewhere. Maybe he will find his way back here... *yawns*



Katelyn:Unless the field isn't in Mullingar,he could be anywhere.*rubs her eyes* I'm going to bed.When we wake-up tomorrow we'll go looking for Lewis,we dont need him to lose all his memories.*stands up and stretches**kisses Luke* Night.

Luke:*grins* Night.*runs upstairs to his room*

Katelyn:*ruffles Niall's hair* Night blondie.*waves at Carly* Night Carls.*walks upstairs to her room**changes into a pair of new pajamas and falls asleep*

Ooc:I've gotta go,I'm getting my school schedule tomorrow so I need to be up earlier.Bye!!!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Unless the field isn't in Mullingar,he could be anywhere.*rubs her eyes* I'm going to bed.When we wake-up tomorrow we'll go looking for Lewis,we dont need him to lose all his memories.*stands up and stretches**kisses Luke* Night.
> 
> Luke:*grins* Night.*runs upstairs to his room*
> 
> Katelyn:*ruffles Niall's hair* Night blondie.*waves at Carly* Night Carls.*walks upstairs to her room**changes into a pair of new pajamas and falls asleep*
> 
> Ooc:I've gotta go,I'm getting my school schedule tomorrow so I need to be up earlier.Bye!!!



Carly: *laughs* Don't touch my boyfriend! *laughs again* *goes to the couch and lays down*

Niall: *lays on the floor next to the couch and takes her hand as they fall asleep*

OOC: i SHOULD be going now too. I see you're starting school again soon too! I'm doing little by little every night. Goodnight!!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Start where we left off with Crys & Jack?

Fiona: It's my fault Lewis killed himself. He probably hates me. It was in my contract though, I had no choice.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Start where we left off with Crys & Jack?
> 
> Fiona: It's my fault Lewis killed himself. He probably hates me. It was in my contract though, I had no choice.



Carly: *wakes up* it's not your fault. He wanted to get out f azkaban and he's going to come bc as another person. It's not like he's dead forever...


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Start where we left off with Crys & Jack?
> 
> Fiona: It's my fault Lewis killed himself. He probably hates me. It was in my contract though, I had no choice.



Ooc: yep!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *wakes up* it's not your fault. He wanted to get out f azkaban and he's going to come bc as another person. It's not like he's dead forever...



Fiona: It is my fault. My contract says that once I accept a mission, I have to finish it. My mission was to break him out of Azkaban.......but after that I had to bring him to my........employer. I didn't want to..........but you have no idea what happens to those who violate their contracts.......



BK228 said:


> Ooc: yep!



OOC: Okay.........where did we leave off again?


----------



## BK228

BK228 said:
			
		

> OOC: How long are you gonna be on?
> 
> Jackson: *Gets blasted by smoke and falls over as Rowle appears*



Ooc: right there


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Ooc: right there



OOC: Thanks

Crystal: Stupefy! *aims the spell at Rowle*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Thanks
> 
> Crystal: Stupefy! *aims the spell at Rowle*



Jackson: *Unconscious in the back of the log*

Rowle: *Falls back, but catches as Dolohov appears* Reducto!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: It is my fault. My contract says that once I accept a mission, I have to finish it. My mission was to break him out of Azkaban.......but after that I had to bring him to my........employer. I didn't want to..........but you have no idea what happens to those who violate their contracts.......
> 
> 
> 
> OOC: Okay.........where did we leave off again?



Carly: Well don't feel bad. You're endangering yourself more than you are him. He's just going to come back as someone else...


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Unconscious in the back of the log*
> 
> Rowle: *Falls back, but catches as Dolohov appears* Reducto!



Crystal: *ducks* Reducto! *mutters* We're going down...... _Propello_! *makes the log go down the hill* Buying some time......


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *ducks* Reducto! *mutters* We're going down...... Propello! *makes the log go down the hill* Buying some time......



Rowle: *Screams because he cannot hold on and falls beneath the log and gets smashed. Apparates with Dolohov*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Rowle: *Screams because he cannot hold on and falls beneath the log and gets smashed. Apparates with Dolohov*



Crystal: Gotta get off this ride......Jackson, you all right? *shakes*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Gotta get off this ride......Jackson, you all right? *shakes*



Jackson: *Starts to wake* Woah. Yeah. What happened?


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Well don't feel bad. You're endangering yourself more than you are him. He's just going to come back as someone else...



Fiona: Me, I'm fine. But he'll hate me. And trust me, that's gonna make it worse for me.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Starts to wake* Woah. Yeah. What happened?



Crystal: Rowle and Dolohov were on the ride.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: Me, I'm fine. But he'll hate me. And trust me, that's gonna make it worse for me.



Carly: I see... *goes up to her bedroom to get dressed*

OOC: my brothers friend mocked one direction to my face. It's go time...


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Rowle and Dolohov were on the ride.



Jackson: Bloody hell. Wait, you got rid of them?? By yourself! *kisses her* You are so amazing


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I see... *goes up to her bedroom to get dressed*
> 
> OOC: my brothers friend mocked one direction to my face. It's go time...



Fiona: *sighs*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Bloody hell. Wait, you got rid of them?? By yourself! *kisses her* You are so amazing



Crystal: *smiles after they kiss* Not exactly. I hurt Rowle with the boat, and then he and Dolohov apparated. So, not gone for good, but I bought us some time.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Gonna eat a late lunch, brb


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Gonna eat a late lunch, brb



Ooc: Okiedokie

Jackson: Then, we need to leave again. Since they're not on our trail. *Grabs her hand and apparates*


----------



## dizguy2319

*a boy about 15, with short blonde hair, very tall, not extremely muscular, thin, but with the same blue eyes as Lewis, wearing jeans and a white T-shirt, wakes up in a large field a little ways off from the other side of Mullingar*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Ooc: Okiedokie
> 
> Jackson: Then, we need to leave again. Since they're not on our trail. *Grabs her hand and apparates*



OOC: Back!

Hey Dan!

Crystal: *takes his hand* Where are we going?


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Back!
> 
> Hey Dan!
> 
> Crystal: *takes his hand* Where are we going?



OOC: Hey.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Back!
> 
> Hey Dan!
> 
> Crystal: *takes his hand* Where are we going?



Jackson: This is Portland Oregon

ooc: my town


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: This is Portland Oregon
> 
> ooc: my town



OOC: Oh.

Crystal: Huh. I think the Death Eaters will be after us again soon, though maybe not Rowle. *grins* I don't think getting underneath the boats is a good thing.


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*wakes up and walks in into the kitchen**sits at the counter and put her head on it*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Oh.
> 
> Crystal: Huh. I think the Death Eaters will be after us again soon, though maybe not Rowle. *grins* I don't think getting underneath the boats is a good thing.



Jackson: No probably not. Okay let's go downtown I've read about it before


----------



## Fairywings

Fiona: *very quietly* I hate myself.....


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: No probably not. Okay let's go downtown I've read about it before



Crystal: Sure.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *slides some new clothes on and heads back downstairs to the living room*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*wakes up and walks in into the kitchen**sits at the counter and put her head on it*



OOC: You're here! You should probably make me get off at about one eastern time tonight, or I'll NEVER get back on my school sleep schedule! Thanks!


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*gets up and takes out the things for pancakes**starts to cook and sing It will rain**dances in her spot*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: You're here! You should probably make me get off at about one eastern time tonight, or I'll NEVER get back on my school sleep schedule! Thanks!



Ooc:Yes I am!And sure thing!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gets up and takes out the things for pancakes**starts to cook and sing It will rain**dances in her spot*



Carly: *walks into the kitchen* I hope you're planning on making me some too... *half smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *walks into the kitchen* I hope you're planning on making me some too... *half smiles*



Katelyn:*turns and grins at her* I did,I knew you'd be coming once I started cooking.*laughs**turns back around and cooks*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*turns and grins at her* I did,I knew you'd be coming once I started cooking.*laughs**turns back around and cooks*



Carly: *stretches* I'm tired!


----------



## Fairywings

Fiona: I think I'm going to my room. *heads to the stairs*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: My open house for school is later today, so when I leave for a while in the evening, you all know why.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *stretches* I'm tired!



Katelyn:Well isn't that unfortunate!And here I thought we could do flips and carwheels in the kitchen.*sighs dramatically* Oh well,we can eat instead!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Well isn't that unfortunate!And here I thought we could do flips and carwheels in the kitchen.*sighs dramatically* Oh well,we can eat instead!



Carly: Hmm.... We have to wait until they are done. *does a triple back flip* Oh yeah...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Hmm.... We have to wait until they are done. *does a triple back flip* Oh yeah...



Katelyn:*stares at her with her jaw dropped* Okay,that was wicked! *turns around and puts twenty pancakes on a big plate* I've got pancakes!Everyone should love me now.*puts them on the counter and gets the syrup*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*stares at her with her jaw dropped* Okay,that was wicked! *turns around and puts twenty pancakes on a big plate* I've got pancakes!Everyone should love me now.*puts them on the counter and gets the syrup*



Carly: I know I do! *grabs one pancake and sits down at the kitchen table* *eats it slowly*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Sure.



Jackson: We could live here Crys. Nice city. Nice weather, kinda rainy. We could you know buy an apartment. *Holds her hand and walks down on the waterfront (area by the river in the middle of Portland*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I know I do! *grabs one pancake and sits down at the kitchen table* *eats it slowly*



Katelyn:*laughs and gets herself three pancakes and sits next to her**eats* Is Niall still snoozing?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs and gets herself three pancakes and sits next to her**eats* Is Niall still snoozing?



Carly: I think s-

Niall: *walks in* Good morning!

Carly: *jumps up and screams, because it scared her*

Niall: Calm down, scaredy cat! *kisses her cheek* *turns to Katelyn* Morning.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I think s-
> 
> Niall: *walks in* Good morning!
> 
> Carly: *jumps up and screams, because it scared her*
> 
> Niall: Calm down, scaredy cat! *kisses her cheek* *turns to Katelyn* Morning.



Katelyn:*laughs**grins at him* G'morning!Want some pancakes?I made them myself!*starts to eat*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: We could live here Crys. Nice city. Nice weather, kinda rainy. We could you know buy an apartment. *Holds her hand and walks down on the waterfront (area by the river in the middle of Portland*



Crystal: *takes his hand* Lots of water around here.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs**grins at him* G'morning!Want some pancakes?I made them myself!*starts to eat*



Niall: Of course I want some. Who do you think I am? *grabs some pancakes and sits down next to Carly at the table*

Carly: *starts humming Taken as she eats her pancake*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: Of course I want some. Who do you think I am? *grabs some pancakes and sits down next to Carly at the table*
> 
> Carly: *starts humming Taken as she eats her pancake*



Katelyn:Um,Niall Irish Horan.Boyfriend to Carly Fender,member of One Direction,and a person who eats alot!*smiles and finishes her pancakes* Im going to get dressed,be back in a few minutes.*runs upstairs*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *takes his hand* Lots of water around here.



Jackson: I think this river is called the Willamette river. *Looks at Crystal and takes her to sit on a bench* What's wrong? Something's troubling you.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Um,Niall Irish Horan.Boyfriend to Carly Fender,member of One Direction,and a person who eats alot!*smiles and finishes her pancakes* Im going to get dressed,be back in a few minutes.*runs upstairs*



Niall: That was irrelevant!

Carly: *finishes her pancake and takes her plate to the sink*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: I think this river is called the Willamette river. *Looks at Crystal and takes her to sit on a bench* What's wrong? Something's troubling you.



Crystal: Nothing's wrong. Everything's fine.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: That was irrelevant!
> 
> Carly: *finishes her pancake and takes her plate to the sink*



Katelyn:*changes into the black skinny jeans and red tank top with the varsity jacket**goes to the bathroom and straightens her hair**walks back to the kitchen*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*changes into the black skinny jeans and red tank top with the varsity jacket**goes to the bathroom and straightens her hair**walks back to the kitchen*



Carly: Aren't you looking pretty today?


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Nothing's wrong. Everything's fine.



Jackson: *sighs* Crystal? Please.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Aren't you looking pretty today?



Katelyn:*looks at her outfit**looks at her confuced* I dunno,not really.*walks to the fridge and takes out an energy drink**jumps on the counter and takes a drink*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *sighs* Crystal? Please.



Crystal: It's nothing. I'm fine. Honestly. *kisses his cheek*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her outfit**looks at her confuced* I dunno,not really.*walks to the fridge and takes out an energy drink**jumps on the counter and takes a drink*



Carly: *stretches again* We need a vacation!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: It's nothing. I'm fine. Honestly. *kisses his cheek*



Jackson: I'm worried about your sister too.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *stretches again* We need a vacation!



Katelyn:We're in Ireland,we live in a beautiful mansion and we've got food.Where would we go thats better?!Plus we've gotta find Lewis.*chugs her drink and throws it away*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:We're in Ireland,we live in a beautiful mansion and we've got food.Where would we go thats better?!Plus we've gotta find Lewis.*chugs her drink and throws it away*



Carly: *thinks for a minute* A theme park... *raises her eye brows*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: I'm worried about your sister too.



Crystal: She's safe. The death eaters are after us, not her.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *thinks for a minute* A theme park... *raises her eye brows*



Katelyn:*jumps up an down with a grin* Nevermind!Lets go to a theme park!Please!Please!Please!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: She's safe. The death eaters are after us, not her.



OOC: What should they do?? I can tell it is winding down.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*jumps up an down with a grin* Nevermind!Lets go to a theme park!Please!Please!Please!



Carly: I know of a bunch because I've been around muggles so much. But what about Walt Disney World? That's in America though...

Niall: Ooh! I've been there! You've gotta let me come!

Carly: Of course. So what do ya say, Crystal?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: I know of a bunch because I've been around muggles so much. But what about Walt Disney World? That's in America though...
> 
> Niall: Ooh! I've been there! You've gotta let me come!
> 
> Carly: Of course. So what do ya say, Crystal?



Katelyn:*grins* Sounds amazing!I've always wanted to go to America!And this Disney place sounds fun!How long can we stay?! *frowns* But what about everybody else?And Lewis?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* Sounds amazing!I've always wanted to go to America!And this Disney place sounds fun!How long can we stay?! *frowns* But what about everybody else?And Lewis?



Carly: I'd say with the death eaters on our tails, we can only stay for four days at the maximum. We have no idea where Lewis is, so we can leave him a note here in case he finds his way back. Everyone else will be fine without us. Let's not forget that the order is here. We could leave now if you want?


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: What should they do?? I can tell it is winding down.



OOC: They should run into the others when the others go on vacation!!!!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: I'd say with the death eaters on our tails, we can only stay for four days at the maximum. We have no idea where Lewis is, so we can leave him a note here in case he finds his way back. Everyone else will be fine without us. Let's not forget that the order is here. We could leave now if you want?



Katelyn:*smiles* Yes!Carly you are a star!Should I pack now?!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: They should run into the others when the others go on vacation!!!!



OOC: But they are in disney land and the others are going to disney world


----------



## Fairywings

Fiona: *paces in her room* It's been so long........maybe Crys is gone for good......and where does Lewis fit in to all this?


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: But they are in disney land and the others are going to disney world



OOC: Actually now we're in Oregon, but we can go there accidentally perhaps.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: They should run into the others when the others go on vacation!!!!



OOC: Yeah sure. You lead it


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Yes!Carly you are a star!Should I pack now?!



Carly: Yes! We all should! *starts running up the stairs*


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Actually now we're in Oregon, but we can go there accidentally perhaps.



OOC: Oh yeah! Sorry! I'm dumb. I kind of wasn't paying attention. However you want to do it then...


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Please?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Yes! We all should! *starts running up the stairs*



Katelyn:*jumps high in the air* Yay! *runs up the stairs fast and into her room**grabs an old suitcase from the closet**fills it with tank tops,shorts,flip flops,and a few bathing suits**runs into the bathroom for her things*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Please?



Ooc: I replied


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*jumps high in the air* Yay! *runs up the stairs fast and into her room**grabs an old suitcase from the closet**fills it with tank tops,shorts,flip flops,and a few bathing suits**runs into the bathroom for her things*



Carly: *fills her suitcase and runs back down the stairs where Niall is waiting with his* That was fast... Hurry Katelyn!!!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Ooc: I replied



OOC: I know.


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: I don't want to go to Open House! I don't want to go! But I know I have to...       At least I have a few minutes before then...


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: I know.



Ooc: sorry


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *fills her suitcase and runs back down the stairs where Niall is waiting with his* That was fast... Hurry Katelyn!!!



Kayelyn:*runs to her suitcase with her things* Im coming!*zips up her case and runs downstairs* Done!Why am I always the past one done?!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Kayelyn:*runs to her suitcase with her things* Im coming!*zips up her case and runs downstairs* Done!Why am I always the past one done?!



Carly: *shrugs* So I guess we have to walk to an airport? There is one in Mullingar not too far from here. Let's hit it then. *heads out the door*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Ooc: sorry



OOC: It's all good.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *shrugs* So I guess we have to walk to an airport? There is one in Mullingar not too far from here. Let's hit it then. *heads out the door*



Katelyn:Okey dokie!*walks after her*Im so excited!Are those people in the disney movies going to be there?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Okey dokie!*walks after her*Im so excited!Are those people in the disney movies going to be there?



Carly: Beats me. Maybe. *one third of the way to the airport*

Niall: This is going to be so much fun!

Carly: *nods*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Beats me. Maybe. *one third of the way to the airport*
> 
> Niall: This is going to be so much fun!
> 
> Carly: *nods*



Katelyn:*smiling* I hope they are.I love those movies!Like Toy Story and Finding Nemo!Oh and Tangled!Im so excited!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiling* I hope they are.I love those movies!Like Toy Story and Finding Nemo!Oh and Tangled!Im so excited!



Carly: *nods* Uh huh... *almost there* *walks a bit more* We're here. Let's go inside. *walks in* I'll buy the plane tickets. You can wait on one of those benches, Katelyn. Niall, come with me. *walks up to the ticket sales lady*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *nods* Uh huh... *almost there* *walks a bit more* We're here. Let's go inside. *walks in* I'll buy the plane tickets. You can wait on one of those benches, Katelyn. Niall, come with me. *walks up to the ticket sales lady*



Katelyn:Am I the only one that thinks I'm the kid on this trip? *walk to a bench and sits looking around*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Am I the only one that thinks I'm the kid on this trip? *walk to a bench and sits looking around*



Carly: Nope! *smiles* *goes to pay for the tickets* *comes back with the three tickets* I guess we got here right on time. The plane will be here in ten minutes, Kate. *ten minutes pass* Ok, let's go! *goes to the boarding area*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Nope! *smiles* *goes to pay for the tickets* *comes back with the three tickets* I guess we got here right on time. The plane will be here in ten minutes, Kate. *ten minutes pass* Ok, let's go! *goes to the boarding area*



Katelyn:*jumps up grinning* Yay! *skips behind her*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: i have to go to the open house for my school now. I'll be back soon. Let's just say that they got on the plane and Carly fell asleep. You can do what ever you want, or you can wait to do anything until I get back. I really don't care...  See you soon!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: i have to go to the open house for my school now. I'll be back soon. Let's just say that they got on the plane and Carly fell asleep. You can do what ever you want, or you can wait to do anything until I get back. I really don't care...  See you soon!



Ooc:Bye!!!!!


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*sits and jumps in her seat excited*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sits and jumps in her seat excited*



OOC: I'm back! Bad news, though! So we're not supposed to take our schedules home. We were supposed to write it down and then give it back. I forgot to give it back and I took it with me. I'm going to be in SO much trouble! 

Carly: *wakes up from her nap* Are we there yet?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm back! Bad news, though! So we're not supposed to take our schedules home. We were supposed to write it down and then give it back. I forgot to give it back and I took it with me. I'm going to be in SO much trouble!
> 
> Carly: *wakes up from her nap* Are we there yet?



Ooc:That really sucks!

Katelyn:*reading a teen magazine* No but we almost will!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:That really sucks!
> 
> Katelyn:*reading a teen magazine* No but we almost will!



Carly: How much longer?

OOC: I know!!! I am SO dead!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: How much longer?
> 
> OOC: I know!!! I am SO dead!



Katelyn:Um,thirty minutes?Maybe forty-five,its not long!*smiles* Oh and your boyfriend and his mates are everywhere!*shows her the magazine cover that shows the boys* Its crazy,but there are fun quizzes and facts in here!

Ooc:Aw man not fun!!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Um,thirty minutes?Maybe forty-five,its not long!*smiles* Oh and your boyfriend and his mates are everywhere!*shows her the magazine cover that shows the boys* Its crazy,but there are fun quizzes and facts in here!
> 
> Ooc:Aw man not fun!!



Carly: Trust me, I know. I grew up in muggle homes because obviously my mum and family had hard times. I've read all those magazines.

Niall: OH, LET ME LOOK! *grabs Katelyn's magazine and starts to take the quiz to show which boy he is most like* Liam... I knew it! *smiles and hands her magazine back*

OOC: I know! I'm so upset right now! Trouble and school hasn't even started yet!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Trust me, I know. I grew up in muggle homes because obviously my mum and family had hard times. I've read all those magazines.
> 
> Niall: OH, LET ME LOOK! *grabs Katelyn's magazine and starts to take the quiz to show which boy he is most like* Liam... I knew it! *smiles and hands her magazine back*
> 
> OOC: I know! I'm so upset right now! Trouble and school hasn't even started yet!



Katelyn:*laughs and takes back her magazine back**takes a quiz and starts laughing again* Okay,seriously shocked at that answer.

Ooc:Thats probably a new record!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs and takes back her magazine back**takes a quiz and starts laughing again* Okay,seriously shocked at that answer.
> 
> Ooc:Thats probably a new record!



Carly: What does it say?

OOC: Plasticbieber has a friend... Plastickimmy.  It's really awful.. Some people think plasticbieber is the same person as plastickimmy. Plastickimmy claims that Niall Horan is the father of her un born child. It's the work thing in the world. Can you believe them!?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: What does it say?
> 
> OOC: Plasticbieber has a friend... Plastickimmy.  It's really awful.. Some people think plasticbieber is the same person as plastickimmy. Plastickimmy claims that Niall Horan is the father of her un born child. It's the work thing in the world. Can you believe them!?



Katelyn:Harry Is supposedly my 1D match.It says I'm flirty and charming like him.Crazy huh?

Ooc:Okay they really are unbelievable.Who does that just to be famous or to get attention?!I mean really,dont try to ruin someones life just because you dont get enough attention in your life.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Harry Is supposedly my 1D match.It says I'm flirty and charming like him.Crazy huh?
> 
> Ooc:Okay they really are unbelievable.Who does that just to be famous or to get attention?!I mean really,dont try to ruin someones life just because you dont get enough attention in your life.



Niall: I should get Harry and you to meet up one day soon. It's not hard for me to do. *smiles*

OOC: I know! Those two ruin EVERYONE'S life! And they are just like, little eleven year old girls! It just amazes me that they even know what half of those things mean!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: I should get Harry and you to meet up one day soon. It's not hard for me to do. *smiles*
> 
> OOC: I know! Those two ruin EVERYONE'S life! And they are just like, little eleven year old girls! It just amazes me that they even know what half of those things mean!



Katelyn:*blushes alittle*Uhm,that would be cool.We would be really good friends I think.*shouts* Ooh food!*grabs cookies from a passing flying attendant and shoves some in her mouth looking at the magazine*

Ooc:I know!What is wrong with people in this world?I mean why be jerks to anyone who has fans and is really successful?!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*blushes alittle*Uhm,that would be cool.We would be really good friends I think.*shouts* Ooh food!*grabs cookies from a passing flying attendant and shoves some in her mouth looking at the magazine*
> 
> Ooc:I know!What is wrong with people in this world?I mean why be jerks to anyone who has fans and is really successful?!



OOC: I know! They already have enough stress on their hands. Those two only add to that!

Carly: Oh yeah. I forgot you had a boyfriend, Katelyn. How much longer now!?!?!?!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: I know! They already have enough stress on their hands. Those two only add to that!
> 
> Carly: Oh yeah. I forgot you had a boyfriend, Katelyn. How much longer now!?!?!?!



Katelyn:*mutters* I forget sometimes too.*shakes her head**looks up and grins* We're almost ready to land!Oh my gosh I'm so excited!Do you think they have good rides?!And food?!

Ooc:Yupp and its really stupid that they do those things!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*mutters* I forget sometimes too.*shakes her head**looks up and grins* We're almost ready to land!Oh my gosh I'm so excited!Do you think they have good rides?!And food?!
> 
> Ooc:Yupp and its really stupid that they do those things!



Carly: I bet there will be really good rides and plenty of amazing food!

Niall: Don't forget that I've been here. There is!

Carly: *smiles* about two minutes until we touch down! Yay! *does a little dance in her seat*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: I bet there will be really good rides and plenty of amazing food!
> 
> Niall: Don't forget that I've been here. There is!
> 
> Carly: *smiles* about two minutes until we touch down! Yay! *does a little dance in her seat*



Katelyn:*grins* What should we do first?!Can we go straight to the rides?!Or do we need to get a hotel?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* What should we do first?!Can we go straight to the rides?!Or do we need to get a hotel?



Carly: Since we're going to be staying for a few days. Well, four... We'll need a hotel. I suggest we stay at the one called... Port.. Orleans riverside? Hmm... What a funny name. After we put our stuff down we can go to the rides. *smiles* *the plane touches down* We can get off now. *stands up*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Since we're going to be staying for a few days. Well, four... We'll need a hotel. I suggest we stay at the one called... Port.. Orleans riverside? Hmm... What a funny name. After we put our stuff down we can go to the rides. *smiles* *the plane touches down* We can get off now. *stands up*



Katelyn:*jumps up with a grin* Okay!Lets go!*grabs her suitcase and runs off the plane*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*jumps up with a grin* Okay!Lets go!*grabs her suitcase and runs off the plane*



Carly: *walks off of the plane*

Niall: *grabs his stuff quickly and follows them*

Carly: *turns to Katelyn* Shall we take a bus to the check in?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *walks off of the plane*
> 
> Niall: *grabs his stuff quickly and follows them*
> 
> Carly: *turns to Katelyn* Shall we take a bus to the check in?



Katelyn:Yes please!*jumps up and down**Stops jumping*Oh my god I am the baby here.And you teo are like the mum and dad!*laughs*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yes please!*jumps up and down**Stops jumping*Oh my god I am the baby here.And you teo are like the mum and dad!*laughs*



Carly: That is correct. *walks over to the bus stop* We should only have to wait for a minute or two... *the bus arrives* Never mind then. *gets on the bus and sits down next to Niall* Sit down, Kate. *smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: That is correct. *walks over to the bus stop* We should only have to wait for a minute or two... *the bus arrives* Never mind then. *gets on the bus and sits down next to Niall* Sit down, Kate. *smiles*



Katelyn:*sits in a seat across from them**hums someday my prince will come from Snow White*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sits in a seat across from them**hums someday my prince will come from Snow White*



Carly: *doesn't say anything until the bus comes to a  stop* *gets off* Let's go. *heads inside to the lobby of the hotel. I'll get us tickets to the parks and admissions to the hotel. *goes to the desk, leaving Niall and Katelyn at the chairs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *doesn't say anything until the bus comes to a  stop* *gets off* Let's go. *heads inside to the lobby of the hotel. I'll get us tickets to the parks and admissions to the hotel. *goes to the hondesk, leaving Niall and Katelyn at the chairs*



Katelyn:*looks around smiling*This place us amazing!Its so pretty and...magical!I feel like I'm five again!*laughs**frowns* I hope Carls will loosen up a bit while we're here.She seems different since she fought her uncle.Shes slot more quiet.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks around smiling*This place us amazing!Its so pretty and...magical!I feel like I'm five again!*laughs**frowns* I hope Carls will loosen up a bit while we're here.She seems different since she fought her uncle.Shes slot more quiet.



Niall: I've noticed. I wish I could kill that guy... So hard.

Carly: *gets the tickets and comes back* Here you go. *hands them each what they need for the trip. Let's go... *starts to go up to the room*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: I've noticed. I wish I could kill that guy... So hard.
> 
> Carly: *gets the tickets and comes back* Here you go. *hands them each what they need for the trip. Let's go... *starts to go up to the room*



Katelyn:You and me both buddy.*takes her things and follows her smiling like an idiot* I cant believe this place!I have to get a souvenier!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:You and me both buddy.*takes her things and follows her smiling like an idiot* I cant believe this place!I have to get a souvenier!



Carly: *nods and opens the hotel room door with her card* Put your stuff down. Then we can go to the parks.

Niall: *sets his stuff down*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *nods and opens the hotel room door with her card* Put your stuff down. Then we can go to the parks.
> 
> Niall: *sets his stuff down*



Katelyn:*throws her jacket off and puts her stuff down* Yay!Lets go peoples!* runs out the door*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*throws her jacket off and puts her stuff down* Yay!Lets go peoples!* runs out the door*



Carly: *walks out of the door* Let's take a bus to Disney's Hollywood Studios...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *walks out of the door* Let's take a bus to Disney's Hollywood Studios...



Katelyn:Ooh sounds fun!I bet I'll get there first!*runs as fast as she can to the bus stop*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Ooh sounds fun!I bet I'll get there first!*runs as fast as she can to the bus stop*



Carly: *walks slowly, hand in hand with Niall* *the bus gets there the second she gets there* Come on... *gets on the bus*

OOC: She will loosen up a bit when they ride the rock n' roller coaster aka my favorite ride and her future favorite ride.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *walks slowly, hand in hand with Niall* *the bus gets there the second she gets there* Come on... *gets on the bus*
> 
> OOC: She will loosen up a bit when they ride the rock n' roller coaster aka my favorite ride and her future favorite ride.



Katelyn:I got here first!*jumps onto the bus and sits down* I told you I'd be first!*laughs*

Ooc:I love rock n' roller coaster!!!!My picture always looks bad though haha!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I got here first!*jumps onto the bus and sits down* I told you I'd be first!*laughs*
> 
> Ooc:I love rock n' roller coaster!!!!My picture always looks bad though haha!



Carly: *nods and sits down*

OOC: I love it too! Mine looks bad half of the time. The other half it looks ok.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *nods and sits down*
> 
> OOC: I love it too! Mine looks bad half of the time. The other half it looks ok.



Katelyn:*frowns**starts to talk and play with the little girl next to her dressed as a princess*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns**starts to talk and play with the little girl next to her dressed as a princess*



Carly: *looks out the window and blinks a few times* Huh? I don't get it. It can't be...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *looks out the window and blinks a few times* Huh? I don't get it. It can't be...



Katelyn:*hears her and turns to her* Carls?Is something wrong?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*hears her and turns to her* Carls?Is something wrong?



Carly: Look at the sidewalk. *points to her Uncle and the other DE*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Look at the sidewalk. *points to her Uncle and the other DE*



Katelyn:*looks and gets angry**whispers loud enough so only she can hear* Okay I'm so killing them when the bus stops.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks and gets angry**whispers loud enough so only she can hear* Okay I'm so killing them when the bus stops.



Carly: It's my family. Let me finish them off.

Niall: Hmm? What's going on, love?

Carly: *jumps* Oh! Nothing! *smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: It's my family. Let me finish them off.
> 
> Niall: Hmm? What's going on, love?
> 
> Carly: *jumps* Oh! Nothing! *smiles*



Katelyn:*shakes her head**sighs* How can you do it?There are muggles everywhere.You'll have to cause a distraction or something.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head**sighs* How can you do it?There are muggles everywhere.You'll have to cause a distraction or something.



Carly: You can create the distraction. I don't have time for it.... *the bus comes to a stop* Here we go. Do you know what you're doing yet?

Niall: I'm confused! What's going on!?

Carly: Nothing, Ni.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: You can create the distraction. I don't have time for it.... *the bus comes to a stop* Here we go. Do you know what you're doing yet?
> 
> Niall: I'm confused! What's going on!?
> 
> Carly: Nothing, Ni.



Katelyn:*thinks* Would they believe me if I passed out?And would Niall catch me,'cause I really dont want to hit my head on the concrete.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*thinks* Would they believe me if I passed out?And would Niall catch me,'cause I really dont want to hit my head on the concrete.



Carly: Hey Niall, look at that pond! *in a whisper to Katelyn* No, because he can't know about this. Just 'pass out' in the grass! you have to distract Niall too. We know what he wants to do to these guys. *gets off of the bus slowly*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Hey Niall, look at that pond! *in a whisper to Katelyn* No, because he can't know about this. Just 'pass out' in the grass! you have to distract Niall too. We know what he wants to do to these guys. *gets off of the bus slowly*



Katelyn:*sighs* What a great start to a vacation.*walks off the bus to the grass*Uhm guys?I dont feel too good,I feel light headed and my stomachs starting to hurt.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs* What a great start to a vacation.*walks off the bus to the grass*Uhm guys?I dont feel too good,I feel light headed and my stomachs starting to hurt.



Carly: *nods in her direction, signaling her to make the distraction now* *takes out her wand*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *nods in her direction, signaling her to make the distraction now* *takes out her wand*



Katelyn:*falls to the ground making all the guests run to her*


----------



## MickeyisBeast

geez i don't like justin bieber anymore
what a jerk move


----------



## MickeyisBeast

oops wrong thread


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*falls to the ground making all the guests run to her*



Carly: Hey, Uncle Rick! Avada KEDAVRA!!!! *turns to the other one Avada Kedavra!!!!!!! *drags them away somewhere* *runs to Katelyn* Kate, are you ok!?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Hey, Uncle Rick! Avada KEDAVRA!!!! *turns to the other one Avada Kedavra!!!!!!! *drags them away somewhere* *runs to Katelyn* Kate, are you ok!?



Katelyn:*sits up*Yupp!Sorry everyone,guess I just  needed to rest a bit I'm fine!*stands up*


----------



## CowboyErin




----------



## CowboyErin

oopsie wrong spot


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sits up*Yupp!Sorry everyone,guess I just  needed to rest a bit I'm fine!*stands up*



Carly: *whispers in her ear* I don't think they will be after us anymore. They're... uh... dead...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *whispers in her ear* I don't think they will be after us anymore. They're... uh... dead...



Katelyn:*nods**whispers* Well at least we won't have to worry about them.*grabs her and Niall's hands and heads to the entrance* Come on lets go ride something or see characters!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods**whispers* Well at least we won't have to worry about them.*grabs her and Niall's hands and heads to the entrance* Come on lets go ride something or see characters!



Carly: *sees the Rock N' Roller Coaster* *her eyes light up* *jumps up and down* Can we ride that one!?!?!?! *points*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sees the Rock N' Roller Coaster* *her eyes light up* *jumps up and down* Can we ride that one!?!?!?! *points*



Katelyn:*looks at the ride and smiles* Definitly!Come on you two can ride together and I'll ride solo! *runs towards the ride through the crowd*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at the ride and smiles* Definitly!Come on you two can ride together and I'll ride solo! *runs towards the ride through the crowd*



Carly: *gets in line* I'm excited!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *gets in line* I'm excited!



Katelyn:Me too!You think it'll be scary?I heard guys talking about loops!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Me too!You think it'll be scary?I heard guys talking about loops!



Carly: I like loops! *half way through the line*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I like loops! *half way through the line*



Katelyn:*laughs* I hope its fast!Next we should do that tower of terror!It looks absolutely terrifying!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Back from dinner & shopping!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* I hope its fast!Next we should do that tower of terror!It looks absolutely terrifying!



Carly: We'll do it! *they get to the front of the line* Let's do this! *gets into the vehicle* *the thing comes down over her neck*

Niall: *gets in next to her and holds her hand* Are you sure you can handle it, Katelyn? *laughs*


----------



## CowboyErin

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2969373


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Back from dinner & shopping!



OOC: Welcome back, but there's not much to do. It's just me and Hailie here. No Brandon...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: We'll do it! *they get to the front of the line* Let's do this! *gets into the vehicle* *the thing comes down over her neck*
> 
> Niall: *gets in next to her and holds her hand* Are you sure you can handle it, Katelyn? *laughs*



Katelyn:*gets in behind them alone* Ofcourse I can!I'm a brave leprechaun!*smiles*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gets in behind them alone* Ofcourse I can!I'm a brave leprechaun!*smiles*



Carly: You'd better be for this. *the thing starts moving and gets up to the red light* Well this is interesti- *green light* WHOA!!!!!!! Jeez ok... This is so much fun!!!!!!!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: You'd better be for this. *the thing starts moving and gets up to the red light* Well this is interesti- *green light* WHOA!!!!!!! Jeez ok... This is so much fun!!!!!!!



Katelyn:*screams*Was that a donut shop there!?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*screams*Was that a donut shop there!?



Carly: I don't know! All I saw was a giant donut!!!!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I don't know! All I saw was a giant donut!!!!



Katelyn:*laughs*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs*



Carly: This is so great!!!!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: This is so great!!!!



Katelyn:Yeah buddy!*the ride ends and she steps out grinning* Okay best ride ever!What did you guys think?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yeah buddy!*the ride ends and she steps out grinning* Okay best ride ever!What did you guys think?



Carly: I thought it was the best ride ever! *buys some drum sticks from the ride's gift shop*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I thought it was the best ride ever! *buys some drum sticks from the ride's gift shop*



Katelyn:*laughs* It really was!*runs out of the ride to the outside* Tower of Terror next!Please?!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* It really was!*runs out of the ride to the outside* Tower of Terror next!Please?!



Carly: Of course. *starts to walk over there* So glad I got a new pair of drum sticks too. I've been needin' 'em. Except I guess I don't have any drums anymore... Not going to my old home and all...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Of course. *starts to walk over there* So glad I got a new pair of drum sticks too. I've been needin' 'em. Except I guess I don't have any drums anymore... Not going to my old home and all...



Katelyn:We can get you new ones when we get home!*runs into the line for Terror of Terror and acts like a five year in line "oohing" and "Awwing" everything.*

Ooc:Okay you're going to hate me but I've gotta go! Mom's making me go to bed earlier for school too and its time,be on tomorrow!Just pretend Katelyn's there if you keep going!And remember to go to sleep at 1!!!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:We can get you new ones when we get home!*runs into the line for Terror of Terror and acts like a five year in line "oohing" and "Awwing" everything.*
> 
> Ooc:Okay you're going to hate me but I've gotta go! Mom's making me go to bed earlier for school too and its time,be on tomorrow!Just pretend Katelyn's there if you keep going!And remember to go to sleep at 1!!!



Carly: Ok. *smiles at the line*

OOC: I won't continue. I certainly don't hate you! I'm going to have to go to bed in an hour or two anyways. I won't continue. I'll wait for you tomorrow!


----------



## BK228

OOC: Wings, I'm back.


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> OOC: Wings, I'm back.



OOC: I'm not wings, but..... HELLO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: Wings, I'm back.



OOC: Hey!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Hey!



OOC: Hi to you!


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> OOC: Hi to you!



OOC: What about hi to me!?!?!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: What about hi to me!?!?!



OOC: Hi!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Hi!



OOC: Yay!


----------



## BK228

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: What about hi to me!?!?!



Ooc:   ..............................................hi


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> Ooc:   ..............................................hi



OOC: Rude!


----------



## BK228

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Rude!



OOC: Excuse me!?


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Really guys?


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> OOC: Excuse me!?



OOC: It was all like...............hi. I wanted more than a hi! I wanted something more exciting like that like HELLO HOW ARE YOU DOING? HOW'S LIFE BEEN? sorry.... my crazy side is showing...


----------



## BK228

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: It was all like...............hi. I wanted more than a hi! I wanted something more exciting like that like HELLO HOW ARE YOU DOING? HOW'S LIFE BEEN? sorry.... my crazy side is showing...



OOC: Well, sorry I didn't live up to your expectations.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Really guys?



Ooc: Really.


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> OOC: Well, sorry I didn't live up to your expectations.



OOC: Thats ok. My expectations are high. But 1D made them that way! It's not my fault!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Sigh.


----------



## BK228

OOC: I should go.


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> OOC: I should go.



OOC: Go where!? Candyland?


----------



## BK228

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Go where!? Candyland?



OOC: Exactly.


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> OOC: Exactly.



OOC: Can I come!?


----------



## BK228

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Can I come!?



OOC: Of course!


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> OOC: Of course!



OOC: When are we going!? Do I need to pack!?!?!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Where are we going?


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Where are we going?



OOC: Candyland, my friend! Candyland!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Candyland, my friend! Candyland!



OOC: Yum!


----------



## BK228

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: When are we going!? Do I need to pack!?!?!



OOC: Whenever you want to.


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> OOC: Whenever you want to.



OOC: Let's go now! Open the portal!


----------



## BK228

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Let's go now! Open the portal!



OOC: Opened.


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> OOC: Opened.



OOC: Stepping through the portal now! Initiate launching sequence!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Wow!


----------



## dizguy2319

OOC: This is an exciting adventure!


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Here we are! CANDYLAND, EVERYONE!


----------



## BK228

OOC: Yay.


----------



## niallsprincess

bk228 said:


> ooc: Yay.



ooc: Attention! Attention! Grab the first piece of candy you see!


----------



## dizguy2319

niallsprincess said:


> ooc: Here we are! Candyland, everyone!



ooc: Be back later. Eating a tree.


----------



## niallsprincess

dizguy2319 said:


> ooc: Be back later. Eating a tree.



OOC: Gotta love those trees... Im eating a cotton candy cloud...


----------



## BK228

OOC: gotta go for real now


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> OOC: gotta go for real now



OOC: Ok, later.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Night!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Night!



OOC: Goonight!


----------



## BK228

Jackson: *Bought a hotel room for Crystal and him near the airport in Portland. They had dinner at Ikea (hopefully you know what that is Wings). Now they are sleeping.........gets cold and moves over to Crystal*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Bought a hotel room for Crystal and him near the airport in Portland. They had dinner at Ikea (hopefully you know what that is Wings). Now they are sleeping.........gets cold and moves over to Crystal*



OOC: Yeah, we have one of those a few hours away.

Crystal: *sleepily* Hey.........


----------



## BK228

W





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Yeah, we have one of those a few hours away.
> 
> Crystal: *sleepily* Hey.........



Ooc: okay good! And yeah I'm up pretty early. 6:20.....but i didn't sleep at all. Maybe 2 hours of sleep all night. Might crash today.

Jackson: Hi love *kisses her on the cheek*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> W
> 
> Ooc: okay good! And yeah I'm up pretty early. 6:20.....but i didn't sleep at all. Maybe 2 hours of sleep all night. Might crash today.
> 
> Jackson: Hi love *kisses her on the cheek*



OOC: I was late for once.

Crystal: *smiles* I love you Jack.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: I was late for once.
> 
> Crystal: *smiles* I love you Jack.



OOC: First time for everything right? XD

Jackson: *smiles because he wasn't expecting that* I love you so much too Crys. I'm really enjoying this. You know, just us being alone and abroad. It's amazing. The perfect girl. *yawns* Oh goodness, sorry.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: First time for everything right? XD
> 
> Jackson: *smiles because he wasn't expecting that* I love you so much too Crys. I'm really enjoying this. You know, just us being alone and abroad. It's amazing. The perfect girl. *yawns* Oh goodness, sorry.



Crystal: *grins at him* It's great. The only thing I want is to be with you. You're you, and that's all I'll ever need.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *grins at him* It's great. The only thing I want is to be with you. You're you, and that's all I'll ever need.



Jackson: Do you know how lucky you make me Crys? How happy you make me? *tears up a bit* You are all I need. Ever again. And to think, you didn't want me around when we first met...


----------



## BK228

Jackson: Oh and never call me Jack again please. It makes me sound too tough.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Do you know how lucky you make me Crys? How happy you make me? *tears up a bit* You are all I need. Ever again. And to think, you didn't want me around when we first met...





BK228 said:


> Jackson: Oh and never call me Jack again please. It makes me sound too tough.



Crystal: *admits* I was going through a rough patch. I didn't want any one around at that point. But now things are different. Now I'm happy just to be your girl. *smiles* Sorry Jackson. Whatever you want is fine with me.


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: I'm not sure how much I will be on today. I am going to ride horses with my best friend at twelve.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I'm not sure how much I will be on today. I am going to ride horses with my best friend at twelve.



OOC: Oh! Lucky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BK228

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm not sure how much I will be on today. I am going to ride horses with my best friend at twelve.



Ooc: That'll be fun!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *admits* I was going through a rough patch. I didn't want any one around at that point. But now things are different. Now I'm happy just to be your girl. *smiles* Sorry Jackson. Whatever you want is fine with me.



Jackson: And you are my girl *kisses her* And nope, not whatever I want. Has to be mutual, but hopefully we can agree on not calling me Jack. *laughs* This is relaxing. Just laying here, listening to those muggle planes. They know how to live.


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: so we can't go today because of technical difficulties... But I'm going to spend the night at her house, and then we are going to go tomorrow.  soo I guess I will be on today


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: And you are my girl *kisses her* And nope, not whatever I want. Has to be mutual, but hopefully we can agree on not calling me Jack. *laughs* This is relaxing. Just laying here, listening to those muggle planes. They know how to live.



Crystal: *kisses him back* *smiles* Okay. Yeah, this is nice. *lays her head on his shoulder and closes her eyes*



niallsprincess said:


> OOC: so we can't go today because of technical difficulties... But I'm going to spend the night at her house, and then we are going to go tomorrow.  soo I guess I will be on today



OOC: Aww but Yay at the same time......I'm having conflicting emotions.

Gonna go get breakfast.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *kisses him back* *smiles* Okay. Yeah, this is nice. *lays her head on his shoulder and closes her eyes*
> 
> OOC: Aww but Yay at the same time......I'm having conflicting emotions.
> 
> Gonna go get breakfast.



Jackson: *Falls back back asleep*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Back!

Crystal: *resting beside him*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Back!
> 
> Crystal: *resting beside him*



Ooc: Sorry out doing errands. Will be back soon


----------



## BK228

Ooc: Wings, back!!!

Jackson: *sighs* Crys? We should probably get up.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Was watching Disney movies!

Crystal: Yeah. *shakes her hair out of her face* *gets up*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Was watching Disney movies!
> 
> Crystal: Yeah. *shakes her hair out of her face* *gets up*



OOC: Ooooh. What are/were you watching??

Jackson: *Gets up and stretches. Sees Crystal with her hair all frizzy and messed up* You look cute in the morning Crys.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: Ooooh. What are/were you watching??
> 
> Jackson: *Gets up and stretches. Sees Crystal with her hair all frizzy and messed up* You look cute in the morning Crys.



OOC: I watched Prince of Persia. A lot of people say that movie wasn't great, but I really enjoy it. And now I have Tangled sitting on my desk, waiting to be played.

Crystal: Ha! Someone's quite the flirt. *shoves him playfully* Thanks though. *kisses him*  Now, I'll take first shower. *heads into the bathroom*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: I watched Princce of Persia. A lot of people say that movie wasn't great, but I really enjoyed it. And now I have Tangled sitting on my desk, waiting to be played.
> 
> Crystal: Ha! Someone's quite the flirt. *shoves him playfully* Thanks though. *kisses him*  Now, I'll take first shower. *heads into the bathroom*



OOC: Haven't seen it yet, but love Tangled.


Jackson: Me? A flirt? *Laughs*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: Haven't seen it yet, but love Tangled.
> 
> 
> Jackson: Me? A flirt? *Laughs*



OOC: I love it! Posting may be not as responsive, watching it on my comp.

EDIT: Oops, forgot the IC part!

Crystal: *laughs* *showers* *comes out wearing  tan Bermuda shorts and a white t-shirt*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: I love it! Posting may be not as responsive, watching it on my comp.



Ooc: Should we just stop??


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Ooc: Should we just stop??



OOC: I'll reply again when the movie's over. But I changed the post to add in a Crystal line.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Back!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Back!



OOC: Back. Was watching the olympics.

Jackson: *gets in shower and showers and comes out wearing his Asic shoes, black shorts and what's supposed to be a white shirt with red. Looks down and notices he forgot to put his shirt on* Oops! Just a second! *runs back in and puts shirt on* Okay, you ready? Your decision on where to go next.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: Back. Was watching the olympics.
> 
> Jackson: *gets in shower and showers and comes out wearing his Asic shoes, black shorts and what's supposed to be a white shirt with red. Looks down and notices he forgot to put his shirt on* Oops! Just a second! *runs back in and puts shirt on* Okay, you ready? Your decision on where to go next.



Crystal: Well, there is an airport close by, if you want to fly somewhere.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Well, there is an airport close by, if you want to fly somewhere.



Jackson: You wouldn't say that without having a destination in mind.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: You wouldn't say that without having a destination in mind.



Crystal: Well.......what about that New York City place? I've heard it's so large, it would be so hard to find us.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Well.......what about that New York City place? I've heard it's so large, it would be so hard to find us.



Jackson: If that's what you want, it's what you get. Let's go. We can just walk to the airport.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: If that's what you want, it's what you get. Let's go. We can just walk to the airport.



Crystal: All right. Let's go. *leaves*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: All right. Let's go. *leaves*



Jackson: *Gets to PDX. Buys, tickets and boards the plane* So far so good. We have a 6 hour flight ahead of us though.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Gets to PDX. Buys, tickets and boards the plane* So far so good. We have a 6 hour flight ahead of us though.



Crystal: Woah. Long flight.


----------



## BK228

Jackson: Yeah, tell me about it.

Pilot: Hello this is Delta Flight 793 Portland to New York with no stops. We should be arriving at JFK airport around 9 pm eastern time. I'm Pilot Yaxley and my Co~Pilot Hotchner and we will are currently at 3,500 feet.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Yeah, tell me about it.
> 
> Pilot: Hello this is Delta Flight 793 Portland to New York with no stops. We should be arriving at JFK airport around 9 pm eastern time. I'm Pilot Yaxley and my Co~Pilot Hotchner and we will are currently at 3,500 feet.



Crystal: *whispers* Isn't Yaxley the name of a death eater?


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *whispers* Isn't Yaxley the name of a death eater?



Ooc: And Jackson's last name is Hotchner!

Jackson:*Kinda dozing off* Oh um I don't know? I think someone is starting to panic too much.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Ooc: And Jackson's last name is Hotchner!
> 
> Jackson:*Kinda dozing off* Oh um I don't know? I think someone is starting to panic too much.



OOC: I forgot what his last name was.

Crystal: *unconvinced* Don't be so sure.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: I forgot what his last name was.
> 
> Crystal: *unconvinced* Don't be so sure.



Jackson: How could a death eater fly a muggle plane Crys? *laughs a bit*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: How could a death eater fly a muggle plane Crys? *laughs a bit*



Crystal: *admits* I don't know. But something isn't right. I'm on edge. *mutters* Yaxley and Hotchner........


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *admits* I don't know. But something isn't right. I'm on edge. *mutters* Yaxley and Hotchner........



Jackson: Wait, Hotchner? That's my last name Crys........


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Wait, Hotchner? That's my last name Crys........



Crystal: Really? It's the co-pilot's last name as well. It's Yaxley and Hotchner flying. *eyes widen in horror*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Really? It's the co-pilot's last name as well. It's Yaxley and Hotchner flying. *eyes widen in horror*



Jackson: That can't be good.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: That can't be good.



Crystal: I think.......I think we're on a muggle plane filled with muggles driven by a couple of death eaters. *looks out the window, paranoid*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: I think.......I think we're on a muggle plane filled with muggles driven by a couple of death eaters. *looks out the window, paranoid*



Jackson: *Looks around* There is like nobody on this plane. We are in first class, and there are only three people besides us. I've got a really bad feeling.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Looks around* There is like nobody on this plane. We are in first class, and there are only three people besides us. I've got a really bad feeling.



Crystal: *swears badly* I don't think we're going to New York.......we need to leave, now!


----------



## BK228

Pilot Yaxley: Hello again! I would like to inform our filthy muggle passengers that they are to be exterminated. *The few muggle passengers are lifted by a spell and thrown out of the plane screaming* Jackson and his friend, it would be wise to stay seated until one of our Staurds come to you.

Jackson: Oh my god.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Pilot Yaxley: Hello again! I would like to inform our filthy muggle passengers that they are to be exterminated. *The few muggle passengers are lifted by a spell and thrown out of the plane screaming* Jackson and his friend, it would be wise to stay seated until one of our Staurds come to you.
> 
> Jackson: Oh my god.



Crystal: *swears again* Bloody, this is bad. Just in case I don't get to say this later, it was an honor knowing you.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *swears again* Bloody, this is bad. Just in case I don't get to say this later, it was an honor knowing you.



Jackson: Do not say that! We're gonna get out of this. 

Yaxley: *Comes out and walks over to them* Don't worry your mother is flying the plane. You two are the last passenger. Now, we need to do some talking.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Do not say that! We're gonna get out of this.
> 
> Yaxley: *Comes out and walks over to them* Don't worry your mother is flying the plane. You two are the last passenger. Now, we need to do some talking.



Crystal: *gives Jackson a sad smile that says she doesn't believe it* *to Yaxley* Define talking. An actual conversation or just torture via the Cruciatus Curse? Because I don't quite see the point of you keeping us alive. And you're letting the insane one fly the plane?


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *gives Jackson a sad smile that says she doesn't believe it* *to Yaxley* Define talking. An actual conversation or just torture via the Cruciatus Curse? Because I don't quite see the point of you keeping us alive. And you're letting the insane one fly the plane?



Yaxley: Nobody needs to get hurt. Just talking, that's all.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Yaxley: Nobody needs to get hurt. Just talking, that's all.



Crystal: *folds her arms* You seem to be going to great lengths to have a chat with us, or, rather, Jackson. You couldn't have just, I don't know, sent a letter?


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *folds her arms* You seem to be going to great lengths to have a chat with us, or, rather, Jackson. You couldn't have just, I don't know, sent a letter?



Yaxley: Amusing girl wouldn't you say Lucius?

Lucius:* Shows up behind Yaxley* Very much so! You two are both important. We would love both of you to meet with some of our allies. To join us!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Yaxley: Amusing girl wouldn't you say Lucius?
> 
> Lucius:* Shows up behind Yaxley* Very much so! You two are both important. We would love both of you to meet with some of our allies. To join us!



Crystal: Seriously. It would've been less work for you all. *sarcastically* I don't know about you Jackson, but something about this just isn't making me want to jump on the bandwagon. Oh yeah, maybe it's the whole kidnapping my family members thing.


----------



## BK228

Yaxley: Kidnapped family? What are you talking about?


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Yaxley: Kidnapped family? What are you talking about?



Crystal: *waves her hand in dismissal* Sorry, wrong group of people threatening me. There's a whole lot of them out there, I get confused sometimes. But none of the others have kidnapped me yet, unlike you guys.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *waves her hand in dismissal* Sorry, wrong group of people threatening me. There's a whole lot of them out there, I get confused sometimes. But none of the others have kidnapped me yet, unlike you guys.



Yaxley: We weren't aware you had a sister. *Gives a look to Lucius*

Lucius: *Apparates*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Yaxley: We weren't aware you had a sister. *Gives a look to Lucius*
> 
> Lucius: *Apparates*



Crystal: *confused* I never said anything about a sister. I'm an only child. That's besides the point. You're changing the subject. Why don't we skip the formalities and get right down to the crux of it? I'm in Ravenclaw, Yaxley, you can't expect me to believe everything you're saying right now and not suspect there's more to it. I'd be shaming my house if that was the case.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *confused* I never said anything about a sister. I'm an only child. That's besides the point. You're changing the subject. Why don't we skip the formalities and get right down to the crux of it? I'm in Ravenclaw, Yaxley, you can't expect me to believe everything you're saying right now and not suspect there's more to it. I'd be shaming my house if that was the case.



Yaxley: You just told us you have a sister. By the way you said you didn't my dear. I can crash this plane with you in it. Unless you decide to come willingly to the Malfoy Mansion.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Yaxley: You just told us you have a sister. By the way you said you didn't my dear. I can crash this plane with you in it. Unless you decide to come willingly to the Malfoy Mansion.



Crystal: You're talking to a girl who both killed herself and used to cut herself. *shows him her scarred left hand* If you think I'm afraid of death or you than you're sadly mistaken.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: You're talking to a girl who both killed herself and used to cut herself. *shows him her scarred left hand* If you think I'm afraid of death or you than you're sadly mistaken.



Jackson: *Whispers to Crystal* Crystal?! Yaxley, we will go.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Whispers to Crystal* Crystal?! Yaxley, we will go.



Crystal: *glares at him* You go. I'm not. I stand by my beliefs. And my beliefs are that this is a load of lies. I'm gonna die at some point, may as well die honorably.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *glares at him* You go. I'm not. I stand my beliefs. And my beliefs are that this is a load of lies. I'm gonna die at some point, may as well die honorably.



Jackson: Darn it Crystal! *Looks at Yaxley* No way no how.

Yaxley: Fine. Have it your way. *Walks into the cockpit. Comes back out* I wish we could've made a deal, but I understand. Though you are going to take someone with you. *Brings out a 5 year old little muggle girl* Her name is Isabella. Good day and good bye. *Apparates as the plane starts to go down*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Darn it Crystal! *Looks at Yaxley* Stuepfy! *grabs Crystal's hand and apparates to London*



OOC: Darn! I wanted the plane to crash so they could be officially missing.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Darn! I wanted the plane to crash so they could be officially missing.



Ooc: Edited


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Darn it Crystal! *Looks at Yaxley* No way no how.
> 
> Yaxley: Fine. Have it your way. *Walks into the cockpit. Comes back out* I wish we could've made a deal, but I understand. Though you are going to take someone with you. *Brings out a 5 year old little muggle girl* Her name is Isabella. Good day and good bye. *Apparates as the plane starts to go down*





BK228 said:


> Ooc: Edited



OOC: Thanks!

Crystal: I'll head to the cockpit, see what I can do. Watch the kid. You're a better people person than me anyway. *unbuckles her seat and heads to the cockpit*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Thanks!
> 
> Crystal: I'll head to the cockpit, see what I can do. Watch the kid. You're a better people person than me anyway. *unbuckles her seat and heads to the cockpit*



Jackson: Alright. *Walks to the girl* Hi sweetie. My name is Jackson.

Isabelle: I'm scared. Are we going to crash?? I want momma, please.

Jackson: It's gonna be okay, just buckle up. *Sits with the girl*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Alright. *Walks to the girl* Hi sweetie. My name is Jackson.
> 
> Isabelle: I'm scared. Are we going to crash?? I want momma, please.
> 
> Jackson: It's gonna be okay, just buckle up. *Sits with the girl*



Crystal: *steps into the cockpit* *straps herself into the cockpit* *messes with the controls* Come on come on, something work...... *speaks into the intercom* Hey Jackson, it's Crystal, you might want to get that emergency safety stuff out. Seems like a good idea. *turns off intercom* Okay..........how does anyone drive one of these things?


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *steps into the cockpit* *straps herself into the cockpit* *messes with the controls* Come on come on, something work...... *speaks into the intercom* Hey Jackson, it's Crystal, you might want to get that emergency safety stuff out. Seems like a good idea. *turns off intercom* Okay..........how does anyone drive one of these things?



Jackson: *Makes a drastic decision. Sees 3 parachutes. Gives one to the girl and him. Throws the third one in to the pit* Isabelle, hold on please. *Jumps out with her* I love you crystal.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Makes a drastic decision. Sees 3 parachutes. Gives one to the girl and him. Throws the third one in to the pit* Isabelle, hold on please. *Jumps out with her* I love you crystal.



Crystal: *sees him throw the parachute* *sees him and the girl jump* Good thnking. It's the only way. *unbuckles herself* *puts on the parachute* Love you Jackson. *jumps from the plane as it falls towards the earth*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *sees him throw the parachute* *sees him and the girl jump* Good thnking. It's the only way. *unbuckles herself* *puts on the parachute* Love you Jackson. *jumps from the plane as it falls towards the earth*



Jackson: *Lands with the girl in the forest* Are you okay?

Isabelle: I want my mommy.

Jackson: *Sighs* It's gonna be okay. *Sits down with her and wonders where Crystal is*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Lands with the girl in the forest* Are you okay?
> 
> Isabelle: I want my mommy.
> 
> Jackson: *Sighs* It's gonna be okay. *Sits down with her and wonders where Crystal is*



Crystal: *watches as the plane crashes* *lands in a forest* *calls* Jackson? Where are you?


----------



## dizguy2319

Lewis: *in his new body, rides on a bike in the distance*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *watches as the plane crashes* *lands in a forest* *calls* Jackson? Where are you?



Jackson: *Hears Crys. Picks up the girl and runs to her.* Crystal! *Picks her up and swings her around* You were brilliant!

Isabelle: *Laughs a bit*


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *in his new body, rides on a bike in the distance*



OOC: Hi!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Hears Crys. Picks up the girl and runs to her.* Crystal! *Picks her up and swings her around* You were brilliant!
> 
> Isabelle: *Laughs a bit*



Crystal: *laughs* Put me down! Honestly I had no idea how to fly that thing! You were the brilliant one.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *laughs* Put me down! Honestly I had no idea how to fly that thing! You were the brilliant one.



Jackson: I can't believe Yaxley left her with us. How could they do that!


----------



## dizguy2319

Lewis: *stops in front of them and waves*


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> Lewis: *stops in front of them and waves*



OOC: Uh he can't really be there in the middle of the forest in America somewhere.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: I can't believe Yaxley left her with us. How could they do that!



Crystal: He and the others, they're terrible, crazy people. *to Isabelle* Hi, I'm Crystal Wing. This is Jackson. We're from England. What are you?

OOC: GTG, Night!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: He and the others, they're terrible, crazy people. *to Isabelle* Hi, I'm Crystal Wing. This is Jackson. We're from England. What are you?
> 
> OOC: GTG, Night!



Ooc: Night!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: He and the others, they're terrible, crazy people. *to Isabelle* Hi, I'm Crystal Wing. This is Jackson. We're from England. What are you?
> 
> OOC: GTG, Night!



Isabelle: Your voice is funny. I live in New Hampshire. I was going home *starts to tear up* It was my first time flying alone.

OOC: I'm off to bed.


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> OOC: Uh he can't really be there in the middle of the forest in America somewhere.



OOC: Of course he can! He's a Visionary.



Fairywings said:


> Crystal: He and the others, they're terrible, crazy people. *to Isabelle* Hi, I'm Crystal Wing. This is Jackson. We're from England. What are you?
> 
> OOC: GTG, Night!



OOC: Night!


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> OOC: Of course he can! He's a Visionary.
> 
> OOC: Night!



OOC: Can he not though. Just Crystal and Jackson. That was their objective.


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> OOC: Can he not though. Just Crystal and Jackson. That was their objective.



OOC: Alright. It never happened.


----------



## BK228

OOC: I'm on!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: I'm on!



OOC: Hola! Took a funny picture of my cat this morning.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Did you just see the amputee run in the 400 meter? Definitely a piece of history right there.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Gonna swim, brb


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Gonna swim, brb



OOC: Haven't watched him run yet. And alright!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: Haven't watched him run yet. And alright!



OOC: Back.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Back.



Ooc: Yay!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Ooc: Yay!



OOC: Lunch distracted me. Now I'm really back.

Crystal: *looks around* So, what do we do now?


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Lunch distracted me. Now I'm really back.
> 
> Crystal: *looks around* So, what do we do now?



Jackson: Well we are alone in the forest! And we have a kid. Well, we don't have a kid but you know what I mean.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Well we are alone in the forest! And we have a kid. Well, we don't have a kid but you know what I mean.



Crystal: Exactly. *thinks* Well, first of all, I think we should find our way to New Hampshire for the girl, then........whatever happens after that happens. *lowers her voice to a whisper* What I'm worried about is the technicalities of everything. The plane crashed. Once the officials in New York realize the plane's late, they're going to have every Tom, Dick, and Harry out looking for it, and then us once they find the plane but not our bodies, it's gonna be bad for us, because then the Death Eaters will get wind that we're possibly alive. And everything will be harder because we can't use magic in front of the kid because she's a muggle. This whole thing's a mess.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Exactly. *thinks* Well, first of all, I think we should find our way to New Hampshire for the girl, then........whatever happens after that happens. *lowers her voice to a whisper* What I'm worried about is the technicalities of everything. The plane crashed. Once the officials in New York realize the plane's late, they're going to have every Tom, Dick, and Harry out looking for it, and then us once they find the plane but not our bodies, it's gonna be bad for us, because then the Death Eaters will get wind that we're possibly alive. And everything will be harder because we can't use magic in front of the kid because she's a muggle. This whole thing's a mess.



Jackson: Why us?! Seems like the death eaters should be smarter then that.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Why us?! Seems like the death eaters should be smarter then that.



Crystal: *shrugs* I can't fathom the thoughts of lunatics and fanatics.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *shrugs* I can't fathom the thoughts of lunatics and fanatics.



Jackson: This is your call. You decide what we do Crystal.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: This is your call. You decide what we do Crystal.



Crystal: Gotta make sure the kid gets home safe. Let's head to New Hampshire.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Gotta make sure the kid gets home safe. Let's head to New Hampshire.



Jackson: We need to find our location first. We were not in the air for too long, so we could be anywehre.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: We need to find our location first. We were not in the air for too long, so we could be anywehre.



Crystal: How do you suggest we do that?


----------



## BK228

OOC: I actually have no idea how they can. XD


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: I actually have no idea how they can. XD



OOC: Guess we better find a small town.

Crystal: We need to get out of the forest. Forests look all the same to me, and then maybe we can find a map. But I am never riding in a plane again. Boats, trains, but never a plane.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Guess we better find a small town.
> 
> Crystal: We need to get out of the forest. Forests look all the same to me, and then maybe we can find a map. But I am never riding in a plane again. Boats, trains, but never a plane.



Jackson: Alright. *Picks up the girl and starts to walk* I hope we find someone or something soon.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Alright. *Picks up the girl and starts to walk* I hope we find someone or something soon.



Crystal: Even a small town like Hogsmeade would be nice.

OOC; What if they ran into a wizard boarding school here in the Wilderness? Or they could just leave the forest and find a small town.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Gonna go out soon. If I disappear, that's why.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Back


----------



## BK228

OOC: Sorry, been busy. I am back. I may not be consistent but yeah.

Jackson: *Has been walking when the find a small cabin in the middle of the woods with a fire going as it is mid November now*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: Sorry, been busy. I am back. I may not be consistent but yeah.
> 
> Jackson: *Has been walking when the find a small cabin in the middle of the woods with a fire going as it is mid November now*



Crystal: That's.............odd. *glances uncertainly at him*


----------



## BK228

Jackson: I will wait here with her *glances at Isabelle* You go in and take out your wand if needed. *Kisses Crystal* I love you.

Isabelle: *Sees them kiss* Ewwww why would you kiss a boy? Girls only are supposed to kiss Prince Charmings! 

OOC: Let's make the person inside a wizard


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: I will wait here with her *glances at Isabelle* You go in and take out your wand if needed. *Kisses Crystal* I love you.
> 
> Isabelle: *Sees them kiss* Ewwww why would you kiss a boy? Girls only are supposed to kiss Prince Charmings!
> 
> OOC: Let's make the person inside a wizard



Crystal: Okay, I will. *kisses him back* Love you too Jackson. *glances at Isabelle* Maybe he is my Prince Charming. You never know. *winks at him* *walks over to the door* *knocks* Hello? *eases the door open*

OOC: Okay.


----------



## BK228

Jackson: Everything is going to be okay Isabelle.

Isabelle: Mommy says to never talk to strangers. You don't seem so strange though


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Everything is going to be okay Isabelle.
> 
> Isabelle: Mommy says to never talk to strangers. You don't seem so strange though



Crystal: *steps into the house* Hello? Is anyone there? *holding a tight grip on her wand sticking out of her pocket*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *steps into the house* Hello? Is anyone there? *holding a tight grip on her wand sticking out of her pocket*


OOC: Are you gonna play him or her??


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: Are you gonna play him or her??



OOC: I guess I will.

Maximillian: Who dares intrude into my home? *a man appearing to be about 30 years old approaches her swiftly and angrily*

Crystal: *raises her hands in surrender, the right one still gripping her wand* Look, I'm sorry, I wouldn't have on any other occasion, but my plane crash, and me, my friend, and this little girl that was on our plane were stranded. There were no other survivors.

Maximillian: *looks at her wand, *raises his eyebrows as he recognizes her accent* You're a witch. A British one at that. It's not often I run into the likes of you, seeing how big the country is, the witches and wizards living here are quite spread out. Running into a foreign wizard or witch is defitely rare, when finding one of the same nationality is uncommon. I assume your friend is a witch or wizard as well.

Crystal: Yes, he's a British wizard like me. And I am to understand that you are an American wizard, sir?

Maximillian: Yes, that is the case. And the young girl? But, what were you and your fellow wizard doing on a plane? 

Crystal: We think she's a muggle, but we're not sure. It's a long story, we've been through quite a lot.

Maximillian: *regards her curiously* I think the three of us, or the four of us, should have a talk. Why don't you bring your new friend and your old friend inside? Allow me to introdiuce myself, my name is Maximillian Page.

Crystal: I'm Crystal Wing. And thank you. *steps out*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Sorry I haven't been on! I was spending the night at my friends house, and I just got back from skating! So what's going on in the RP?


----------



## dizguy2319

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Sorry I haven't been on! I was spending the night at my friends house, and I just got back from skating! So what's going on in the RP?



OOC: Same here. I've been trying to find a place to join in the RP.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: I guess I will.
> 
> Maximillian: Who dares intrude into my home? *a man appearing to be about 30 years old approaches her swiftly and angrily*
> 
> Crystal: *raises her hands in surrender, the right one still gripping her wand* Look, I'm sorry, I wouldn't have on any other occasion, but my plane crash, and me, my friend, and this little girl that was on our plane were stranded. There were no other survivors.
> 
> Maximillian: *looks at her wand, *raises his eyebrows as he recognizes her accent* You're a witch. A British one at that. It's not often I run into the likes of you, seeing how big the country is, the witches and wizards living here are quite spread out. Running into a foreign wizard or witch is defitely rare, when finding one of the same nationality is uncommon. I assume your friend is a witch or wizard as well.
> 
> Crystal: Yes, he's a British wizard like me. And I am to understand that you are an American wizard, sir?
> 
> Maximillian: Yes, that is the case. And the young girl? But, what were you and your fellow wizard doing on a plane?
> 
> Crystal: We think she's a muggle, but we're not sure. It's a long story, we've been through quite a lot.
> 
> Maximillian: *regards her curiously* I think the three of us, or the four of us, should have a talk. Why don't you bring your new friend and your old friend inside? Allow me to introdiuce myself, my name is Maximillian Page.
> 
> Crystal: I'm Crystal Wing. And thank you. *steps out*



Jackson: *Sees Crys step out*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: So emm..... whats going on????


----------



## dizguy2319

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: So emm..... whats going on????



OOC: Don't ask me. Still trying to figure out a way to fit in to this.


----------



## BK228

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: So emm..... whats going on????



Ooc: Jackson, Crystal and a 5 year old were left in a crashing plane by the DE. They're with an american wizard in the middle of nowhere. By themselves. Not sure, where it's gonna go yet.


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> Ooc: Jackson, Crystal and a 5 year old were left in a crashing plane by the DE. They're with an american wizard in the middle of nowhere. By themselves. Not sure, where it's gonna go yet.



OOC: Has Hailie been on at all in the RP?


----------



## BK228

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Has Hailie been on at all in the RP?



Ooc: Nope. Not sure where she is!


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Ooc: Jackson, Crystal and a 5 year old were left in a crashing plane by the DE. They're with an american wizard in the middle of nowhere. By themselves. Not sure, where it's gonna go yet.



OOC: I'm thinking that maybe Lewis knew that they would be stopping at that house, and acts like he doesn't know who he is still, and the man lets him stay there. Yeah. And then it goes on from there.


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm thinking that maybe Lewis knew that they would be stopping at that house, and acts like he doesn't know who he is still, and the man lets him stay there. Yeah. And then it goes on from there.



OOC: Ask wings tomorrow. Her choice.


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> Ooc: Nope. Not sure where she is!



OOC: Thank you very much, kind sir!  She's probably just busy, and by now she'd be sleeping, because she's trying to get back on her school schedule. Speaking of which, I need to get to bed. I should be already... I had a system worked out and everything! Today I was suppose to be in bed by 12:45. Oops.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Okay, what's the problem?


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm thinking that maybe Lewis knew that they would be stopping at that house, and acts like he doesn't know who he is still, and the man lets him stay there. Yeah. And then it goes on from there.



Ooc: Dan wants to do this.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Ooc: Dan wants to do this.



OOC: That's okay. And Peyton and Hailie, you can just, like, hear about the missing plane on the muggle news and see Crystal and Jackson's names on the missing people lisdt and go looking for them if you want to jump in. Like for example, "And in today's news a plane leaving Portland, Oregan headed to New York City never arrived at the JFK airport. They have lost contact with the aircraft and the plane and its passengers are missing. There were few passengers on the plane, but it is rumored that Crystal Gray, a British 15 year old that disappeared from her boarding school several weeks ago was on the plane..........." or whatever you want.

Sorry to anyone whose been feeling left out

Going ice skating, talk to you all later!


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Anybody on? Sorry I haven't been online at all today. I got my hair thinned and trimmed(as little as possible) Also, I have been (and still am) Getting stuff together for school. I have NO idea what to wear tomorrow, since tomorrow is my first day.... Can you help me? Should I wear:
A dress with black flats and a blazer (not sure how it matches though...)?
A pink and white striped shirt with black skinny jeans and converse?
Hollister shirt with tight grey jeans and vans(shoes in case you didn't know)?
Or a 1D shirt with black skinny jeans,converse, and a blazer? 
I'd really appreciate it if you gave me your input. Thanks!


----------



## BK228

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Anybody on? Sorry I haven't been online at all today. I got my hair thinned and trimmed(as little as possible) Also, I have been (and still am) Getting stuff together for school. I have NO idea what to wear tomorrow, since tomorrow is my first day.... Can you help me? Should I wear:
> A dress with black flats and a blazer (not sure how it matches though...)?
> A pink and white striped shirt with black skinny jeans and converse?
> Hollister shirt with tight grey jeans and vans(shoes in case you didn't know)?
> Or a 1D shirt with black skinny jeans,converse, and a blazer?
> I'd really appreciate it if you gave me your input. Thanks!



Ooc: For sure the dress with black flats.


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> Ooc: For sure the dress with black flats.



Thanks! I hope we don't have to change out for PE tomorrow, though.  I really hate PE and I had it last quarter last year, and this is first quarter. Can't they give me a break!?


----------



## BK228

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Thanks! I hope we don't have to change out for PE tomorrow, though.  I really hate PE and I had it last quarter last year, and this is first quarter. Can't they give me a break!?



OOC: Had you already decided on a different outfit? And I'm sorry you've got to go back. I still have a month.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Anybody on? Sorry I haven't been online at all today. I got my hair thinned and trimmed(as little as possible) Also, I have been (and still am) Getting stuff together for school. I have NO idea what to wear tomorrow, since tomorrow is my first day.... Can you help me? Should I wear:
> A dress with black flats and a blazer (not sure how it matches though...)?
> A pink and white striped shirt with black skinny jeans and converse?
> Hollister shirt with tight grey jeans and vans(shoes in case you didn't know)?
> Or a 1D shirt with black skinny jeans,converse, and a blazer?
> I'd really appreciate it if you gave me your input. Thanks!



OOC: The striped shirt with the converse.

Back btw. Skated much better than normal. Went to the Disney store (since the rink was at the mall) and I got a Snow Whie sdhirt and a Brave pen set. We also pre-ordered Cinderella and got some lithographs. I feel accomplished.


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> OOC: Had you already decided on a different outfit? And I'm sorry you've got to go back. I still have a month.


OOC" I'll survive. So I'm either going to wear the dress like you suggested or the striped shirt with the converse, like wings suggested.


Fairywings said:


> OOC: The striped shirt with the converse.
> 
> Back btw. Skated much better than normal. Went to the Disney store (since the rink was at the mall) and I got a Snow Whie sdhirt and a Brave pen set. We also pre-ordered Cinderella and got some lithographs. I feel accomplished.



OOC: That's epic. Wish I could have done all that today!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC" I'll survive. So I'm either going to wear the dress like you suggested or the striped shirt with the converse, like wings suggested.
> 
> 
> OOC: That's epic. Wish I could have done all that today!



OOC: I go back on the 27th, but I have to finish all of my summer homework this week. My school has uniforms, but I'm glad I could help! Yes, it was epic.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> OOC: The striped shirt with the converse.
> 
> Back btw. Skated much better than normal. Went to the Disney store (since the rink was at the mall) and I got a Snow Whie sdhirt and a Brave pen set. We also pre-ordered Cinderella and got some lithographs. I feel accomplished.



OOC: I'm back, and I agree with Wings on the outfit.

I went to the mall today too! I got a Steamboat Willie shirt and I was really close to buying Cinderella and the set, when I realized I had to come to a store to get, which I couldn't. HEART-BREAKING MOMENT.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> OOC: I'm back, and I agree with Wings on the outfit.
> 
> I went to the mall today too! I got a Steamboat Willie shirt and I was really close to buying Cinderella and the set, when I realized I had to come to a store to get, which I couldn't. HEART-BREAKING MOMENT.



OOC: Cool! We'll probably end up going skating again or something. Aww man, that sucks!


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Two votes for the striped shirt! I think that one is the winner! (sorry, Brandon, I might wear that one day soon) Thanks, guys!


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Any idea how I should do makeup with the striped shirt? This is mostly directed towards Wings because she's a girl, but if you boys have any input that's ok too. Haha!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Any idea how I should do makeup with the striped shirt? This is mostly directed towards Wings because she's a girl, but if you boys have any input that's ok too. Haha!



OOC: I don't actually wear make up, except for nail polish and sometimes lip gloss. But don't over do it, amd try to maybe use the colors in the outfit.

Gonna watch a movie, be back later!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I don't actually wear make up, except for nail polish and sometimes lip gloss. But don't over do it, amd try to maybe use the colors in the outfit.
> 
> Gonna watch a movie, be back later!



OOC: It's better that you don't! I wish I could be like that! Thanks for your input!


----------



## jessidoll

Ooc:Hey!Sorry I wasn't on yesterday,I was with my nana and did some things with her and I was planning some things.Anything happen??


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Hey!Sorry I wasn't on yesterday,I was with my nana and did some things with her and I was planning some things.Anything happen??



OOC: Jackson and Crystal were in a plane crash and are now stranded with one or two other people.... Nothing happened involving Carly and Katelyn, though, because I haven't really been on either.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Jackson and Crystal were in a plane crash and are now stranded with one or two other people.... Nothing happened involving Carly and Katelyn, though, because I haven't really been on either.



Ooc:Oh,thanks!Yay then they're still in WDW! But they should probably realize they're missing soon.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Oh,thanks!Yay then they're still in WDW! But they should probably realize they're missing soon.



OOC: I think after a day or so, they'll see it on TV in the hotel room.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I think after a day or so, they'll see it on TV in the hotel room.



Ooc:Sounds good to me!

Katelyn:*wakes up**sits up and rubs her eyes**sees Carly and Niall asleep and tries to sneak into the bathroom**trips over her shoes infront of her bed* Ow!That really does hurt!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Sounds good to me!
> 
> Katelyn:*wakes up**sits up and rubs her eyes**sees Carly and Niall asleep and tries to sneak into the bathroom**trips over her shoes infront of her bed* Ow!That really does hurt!



Carly: *wakes up at the sound of her crash* Wh- What happened, Katelyn?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *wakes up at the sound of her crash* Wh- What happened, Katelyn?



Katelyn:*rubs her foot still on the floor* I kinda fell over my shoes trying to be quiet and not wake you up.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*rubs her foot still on the floor* I kinda fell over my shoes trying to be quiet and not wake you up.



Carly: *yawns* Well, it didn't work. *lays back down* What park do you want to head to tomorrow?


----------



## BK228

OOC: Hi Hailie!! Glad you are back and had fun. Peyton, we have already talked xD

Jackson: *Sees Crystal coming towards him from the cabin*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *yawns* Well, it didn't work. *lays back down* What park do you want to head to tomorrow?





BK228 said:


> OOC: Hi Hailie!! Glad you are back and had fun. Peyton, we have already talked xD
> 
> Jackson: *Sees Crystal coming towards him from the cabin*



Katelyn:Magic Kingdom definitly.I saw a little girl say she saw characters and cool rides,plus its suppose to have the castle.

Ooc:Hey Brandon!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Magic Kingdom definitly.I saw a little girl say she saw characters and cool rides,plus its suppose to have the castle.
> 
> Ooc:Hey Brandon!



Carly: Ok, I guess we're going to Magic Kingdom tomorrow. *yawns and lays down on the couch*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Ok, I guess we're going to Magic Kingdom tomorrow. *yawns and lays down on the couch*



Katelyn:*jumps up* Yay! *yawns and shakes her head* I dont like being sleepy sometimes!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*jumps up* Yay! *yawns and shakes her head* I dont like being sleepy sometimes!



Carly: *her eyes are closed but she is wide awake* I don't think anyone likes being sleepy. *opens her eyes and looks at the sleeping Niall* *closes her eyes again and smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *her eyes are closed but she is wide awake* I don't think anyone likes being sleepy. *opens her eyes and looks at the sleeping Niall* *closes her eyes again and smiles*



Katelyn:True.*smiles* Okay you two are in love,you'll be together forever I bet.You'll probably get along with the boys when you meet them,unless you've already met them.*sitson the edge of her bed*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:True.*smiles* Okay you two are in love,you'll be together forever I bet.You'll probably get along with the boys when you meet them,unless you've already met them.*sitson the edge of her bed*



Carly: *smiles with her eyes closed* I've met Louis and Harry, but Zayn and Liam were busy that day... You would get along with them really well, i think.

OOC: I hate the fact that I am already getting ready for bed...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *smiles with her eyes closed* I've met Louis and Harry, but Zayn and Liam were busy that day... You would get along with them really well, i think.
> 
> OOC: I hate the fact that I am already getting ready for bed...



Katelyn:Well I probably wont ever meet them but at least I know I might get along with them!*laughs**walks to the bathroom and brushes her teeth**grumbles* I hate morning breath.Bleck *keeps brushing*

Ooc:Aw!!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Well I probably wont ever meet them but at least I know I might get along with them!*laughs**walks to the bathroom and brushes her teeth**grumbles* I hate morning breath.Bleck *keeps brushing*
> 
> Ooc:Aw!!



Carly: Everyone hates morning breath. *her teeth are already brushed* *gets up and slowly walks over to Niall* *lays down next to him and falls asleep*

OOC: I hate to say this, but I have to get off now. I'll be on tomorrow at about four eastern time. Bye!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Everyone hates morning breath. *her teeth are already brushed* *gets up and slowly walks over to Niall* *lays down next to him and falls asleep*
> 
> OOC: I hate to say this, but I have to get off now. I'll be on tomorrow at about four eastern time. Bye!



Katelyn:*finishes* True.*walks out and sees them**says quietly* Aww!*giggles and lays on her bed thinking and soon falls asleep*

Ooc:Aw,bye!Talks to ya tomorrow!


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:*finishes* True.*walks out and sees them**says quietly* Aww!*giggles and lays on her bed thinking and soon falls asleep*
> 
> Ooc:Aw,bye!Talks to ya tomorrow!



OOC: You gonna stay Hailie??


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Sorry I haven't been on today. School.... The first day was fun but stressful at the same time. A whole bunch of new teachers, you know. Some of them are nicer than others...


----------



## dizguy2319

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Sorry I haven't been on today. School.... The first day was fun but stressful at the same time. A whole bunch of new teachers, you know. Some of them are nicer than others...



OOC: Eww...School...


----------



## niallsprincess

dizguy2319 said:


> OOC: Eww...School...



OOC: I know, right...?


----------



## BK228

OOC: Another day


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> OOC: Another day



OOC: Another school day for me... blah!!!!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Another school day for me... blah!!!!



OOC: You're so unlucky. Mind if I ask what grade?


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: You're so unlucky. Mind if I ask what grade?



OOC: 7th grade.... blah!!!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: 7th grade.... blah!!!



OOC: Seventh was easy.............but I hated it so much.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Seventh was easy.............but I hated it so much.



OOC: Advanced math is a little hard for me. PE is SUPER hard too! We had to run for sooooo long today, my friend threw up, and I'm SO sore now..


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Advanced math is a little hard for me. PE is SUPER hard too! We had to run for sooooo long today, my friend threw up, and I'm SO sore now..



OOC: Oh gosh! I hope she's all right! My sixth grade year was even worse than my seventh grade year, and I've always hated PE, not very good athletically you know, so I took summer school PE. That wasn't so bad as regular school.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Oh gosh! I hope she's all right! My sixth grade year was even worse than my seventh grade year, and I've always hated PE, not very good athletically you know, so I took summer school PE. That wasn't so bad as regular school.



OOC: I'm a bit athletic. I run just about every night, but my PE coach is serious. I can't believe we have to run so much, and that's every day for the next nine weeks. I hope my friend is going to be ok, and not throw up again...


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I'm a bit athletic. I run just about every night, but my PE coach is serious. I can't believe we have to run so much, and that's every day for the next nine weeks. I hope my friend is going to be ok, and not throw up again...



OOC: That really sucks.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: That really sucks.



OOC: I know...


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I know...



OOC: Any part of school that's good?


----------



## BK228

Ooc: I'm totally ready to go back to school on Sept. 4th. I'm a Sophomore this year. But, yeah middle school sucked.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Ooc: I'm totally ready to go back to school on Sept. 4th. I'm a Sophomore this year. But, yeah middle school sucked.



OOC: Yup, it did. 'Course, high school sucks as well, but at least some of the classes are cooler. I go back later this month. As you may have guessed, I don't like school.


----------



## BK228

fairywings said:
			
		

> ooc: Yup, it did. 'course, high school sucks as well, but at least some of the classes are cooler. I go back later this month. As you may have guessed, i don't like school.



ooc: I love school


----------



## jessidoll

Ooc:Hey everyone or anyone! Sorry I wasnt on yesterday,I had to meet my teachers at yucky open house and get some supplies I need for them.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> ooc: I love school



OOC: I stopped liking school way back in elementary.



jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Hey everyone or anyone! Sorry I wasnt on yesterday,I had to meet my teachers at yucky open house and get some supplies I need for them.



OOC: Hello!

The universal open house for me is a week or two after school starts. But for incoming freshman (and at my middle school, 6th graders) it's usually sometime before school starts.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I stopped liking school way back in elementary.
> 
> 
> 
> OOC: Hello!
> 
> The universal open house for me is a week or two after school starts. But for incoming freshman (and at my middle school, 6th graders) it's usually sometime before school starts.



Ooc:Mines always before school,and i dont like it!I mean they're just taking away what little vacation we have left,but I always find evil in school situations so others probably dont feel the same.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Any part of school that's good?


OOC: I actually don't mind the rest of it. My homeroom and science teacher (same person) Is SUPER cool and funny!


BK228 said:


> Ooc: I'm totally ready to go back to school on Sept. 4th. I'm a Sophomore this year. But, yeah middle school sucked.


OOC: You're crazy! Who could be ready to go back to school?!


BK228 said:


> ooc: I love school


OOC: CRAZY, I tell you!  (not in a bad way, I promise)


jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Hey everyone or anyone! Sorry I wasnt on yesterday,I had to meet my teachers at yucky open house and get some supplies I need for them.



OOC: Hi! Second day of school was today! Third is tomorrow! PE stinks!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I actually don't mind the rest of it. My homeroom and science teacher (same person) Is SUPER cool and funny!
> 
> OOC: You're crazy! Who could be ready to go back to school?!
> 
> OOC: CRAZY, I tell you!  (not in a bad way, I promise)
> 
> 
> OOC: Hi! Second day of school was today! Third is tomorrow! PE stinks!



Ooc:Haha Boo second day of school!Third might be better,and I like gym at my school!Its the only class with cool teachers.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I actually don't mind the rest of it. My homeroom and science teacher (same person) Is SUPER cool and funny!
> 
> OOC: You're crazy! Who could be ready to go back to school?!
> 
> OOC: CRAZY, I tell you!  (not in a bad way, I promise)
> 
> 
> OOC: Hi! Second day of school was today! Third is tomorrow! PE stinks!





jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Haha Boo second day of school!Third might be better,and I like gym at my school!Its the only class with cool teachers.



OOC: School sucks. Just wait 'til you get old and get to high school like me.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Haha Boo second day of school!Third might be better,and I like gym at my school!Its the only class with cool teachers.



OOC: One of my friends threw up after we finished running because we ahd to run so much today!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: School sucks. Just wait 'til you get old and get to high school like me.



Ooc:It really does,and high school seriously haunts my nightmares!




niallsprincess said:


> OOC: One of my friends threw up after we finished running because we ahd to run so much today!



Ooc:Omg I hope shes okay!Thats intense!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:It really does,and high school seriously haunts my nightmares!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooc:Omg I hope shes okay!Thats intense!



OOC: It really is.... And we had to do a BUNCH of squat thrusts, which is a really hard exercise. After that, we had to race our coach to the football field and if he got there before you, you'd have to do twenty five more of them. I was lucky enough to get there JUST before him...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: It really is.... And we had to do a BUNCH of squat thrusts, which is a really hard exercise. After that, we had to race our coach to the football field and if he got there before you, you'd have to do twenty five more of them. I was lucky enough to get there JUST before him...



Ooc:Your gym class scares me!!!!!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:It really does,and high school seriously haunts my nightmares!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooc:Omg I hope shes okay!Thats intense!



OOC: Don't belive anyone who tells you it's awesome, because unless you're a football star or a cheer leader, it isn't. I mean, you get used to it I guess, after two weeks to a month, but nothing improves from middle school, except theatre productions and maybe sports, I've never played any school sports so I don't know.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Your gym class scares me!!!!!



OOC: It scares me too, honestly. I don't know how I am going to last the whole nine weeks of this quarter...


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: It really is.... And we had to do a BUNCH of squat thrusts, which is a really hard exercise. After that, we had to race our coach to the football field and if he got there before you, you'd have to do twenty five more of them. I was lucky enough to get there JUST before him...



OOC: Dang.......what kind of torture are they putting you through over there?


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Don't belive anyone who tells you it's awesome, because unless you're a football star or a cheer leader, it isn't. I mean, you get used to it I guess, after two weeks to a month, but nothing improves from middle school, except theatre productions and maybe sports, I've never played any school sports so I don't know.



OOC: Don't scare her! I go to a high 1,500 kids. Our school is a very artsy school. Our school is very diverse. No bullying or anything. I'm kinda a nerd, (friends with teachers etc) and I have a ton of friends. We have an amazing high school.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: It scares me too, honestly. I don't know how I am going to last the whole nine weeks of this quarter...



Ooc:Mabe Louis will run in screaming "SUPERMAN" and take you away!



Fairywings said:


> OOC: Don't belive anyone who tells you it's awesome, because unless you're a football star or a cheer leader, it isn't. I mean, you get used to it I guess, after two weeks to a month, but nothing improves from middle school, except theatre productions and maybe sports, I've never played any school sports so I don't know.





BK228 said:


> OOC: Don't scare her! I go to a high 1,500 kids. Our school is a very artsy school. Our school is very diverse. No bullying or anything. I'm kinda a nerd, (friends with teachers etc) and I have a ton of friends. We have an amazing high school.



Ooc:Haha high school already scares me!She just kinda confirmed it more.And I wish my high school was like yours Brandon,my cousons say theres all types of bullying and people say theres a fight everyday.I think the only good thing about it is the choir classes and musicals,if I can I really wanna be in th plays.They usually do disney ones!


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Ooc:Mabe Louis will run in screaming "SUPERMAN" and take you away!
> 
> Ooc:Haha high school already scares me!She just kinda confirmed it more.And I wish my high school was like yours Brandon,my cousons say theres all types of bullying and people say theres a fight everyday.I think the only good thing about it is the choir classes and musicals,if I can I really wanna be in th plays.They usually do disney ones!



Ooc: It depends on the high school. It really does.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Dang.......what kind of torture are they putting you through over there?


OOC: The bad kind! 


jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Mabe Louis will run in screaming "SUPERMAN" and take you away!



OOC: Then I could die happy.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: Don't scare her! I go to a high 1,500 kids. Our school is a very artsy school. Our school is very diverse. No bullying or anything. I'm kinda a nerd, (friends with teachers etc) and I have a ton of friends. We have an amazing high school.



OOC: I don't know what kind of fantasy school you go to, but that is NOT where I go. Where I go, it's normal to have 35-40 kids to a class, there's a huge number of students, I've heard all sorts of stories about people having illegal substances in class and outside of it, there's fights every day, and there's thieves. Don't get me started on the bullying and lack of respect for other people.

Hailie, you better hope your high school's not like mine. I get by because I'm in the smart people classes and generally we have brains there, though some of them act like fools on occasion. And I'm happily invisible, but that's a whole other story.

Of course, my state/school district really sucks when it comes to education.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: I don't know what kind of fantasy school you go to, but that is NOT where I go. Where I go, it's normal to have 35-40 kids to a class, there's a huge number of students, I've heard all sorts of stories about people having illegal substances in class and outside of it, there's fights every day, and there's thieves. Don't get me started on the bullying and lack of respect for other people.
> 
> Hailie, you better hope your high school's not like mine. I get by because I'm in the smart people classes and generally we have brains there, though some of them act like fools on occasion. And I'm happily invisible, but that's a whole other story.
> 
> Of course, my state/school district really sucks when it comes to education.



OOC: I take AP classes and advanced classes too. We have 30~40 kids in our classes too. I don't know why your school is so bad. But, I'm sorry.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Mabe Louis will run in screaming "SUPERMAN" and take you away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooc:Haha high school already scares me!She just kinda confirmed it more.And I wish my high school was like yours Brandon,my cousons say theres all types of bullying and people say theres a fight everyday.I think the only good thing about it is the choir classes and musicals,if I can I really wanna be in th plays.They usually do disney ones!



OOC: My theatre teacher from last year absolutely loves me. He's said he wanted to use me in a show before, but last year I strangely just didn't have time, except for the last show and I failed epically at my audition.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: The bad kind!
> 
> 
> OOC: Then I could die happy.



Ooc: Ofcourse you would!



Fairywings said:


> OOC: I don't know what kind of fantasy school you go to, but that is NOT where I go. Where I go, it's normal to have 35-40 kids to a class, there's a huge number of students, I've heard all sorts of stories about people having illegal substances in class and outside of it, there's fights every day, and there's thieves.
> 
> Hailie, you better hope your high school's not like mine. I get by because I'm in the smart people classes and generally we have brains there, though some of them act like fools on occasion. And I'm happily invisible, but that's a whole other story.
> 
> Of course, my state/school district really sucks when it comes to education.



Ooc:Geez,I've heard that kind of stuff last year in middle school,and that was only 7th grade!I hope I can make it when I go,I've been in a few advanced classes so hopefully I'll be in them when I get to High school next year!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: I take AP classes and advanced classes too. We have 30~40 kids in our classes too. I don't know why your school is so bad. But, I'm sorry.



OOC: Eh, it's okay. I have sensory issues so the crowds drive me insane. Nothing bad has actually happened to me yet, though sometimes I get nightmares about getting beat up in the hallways. But I know that if that were to ever actually happen to me, my big bro would be there, and maybe even some of his good friends if they were nearby, because I've met a few of them and I think they respect me. But I probably won't get beat up, long as everyone keeps on not noticing me and forgetting I'm there. It's absolute bliss.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Ofcourse you would!
> 
> 
> 
> Ooc:Geez,I've heard that kind of stuff last year in middle school,and that was only 7th grade!I hope I can make it when I go,I've been in a few advanced classes so hopefully I'll be in them when I get to High school next year!



OOC: Well, I hope you do. The bullies are usually dumb people, and the illegal substance people always are unless the illegal substence person in question is one of those rare smart jocks. (And I've met a few smart jocks who aren't illegal substance people so yes, they do exist) So as long as you get into the smart classes, you should have little contact with the bullies and idiots, at least in your core classes. Electives on the other hand are hit and miss. Orchestra was good besides the fact that my class talked way too much, and I got lucky to have mostly good & smart people in my Spanish class, but in Theatre I was one of the only people who actually did the work. One thing I have learned, the easier the class is/the easier the class is perceived to be, the more idiots will be in it.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Sigh........I hate it when it storms........


----------



## dizguy2319

OOC: I'm on now, but don't be surprised if I leave..


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Okay. Hey anyway.


----------



## dizguy2319

fairywings said:


> ooc: Okay. Hey anyway.



ooc: Rp?


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> ooc: Rp?



OOC: Okay. Tired of writing high school horror stories. Gonna control your character a little til you get back BK, hope you don't mind. Oh, and think of the house as like the tent in the 4th HP. it's small on the outside, but much larger inside.

Crystal: *walks over to the other two* Maximillian says we can come inside. This place I sort of barged into is his home. He's - er, he's like us Jackson, except he's American.

*the three go inside*

Maximillian: Ah, these must be your friends. I'm Maximillian Page, but you all can just call me Maximillian or Max. Welcome to my home. *gestures around his living room, which is furnished with a couch, two armchairs, two side tables, and a coffee table over a large rug in front of a fireplace* Make yourselves comfortable. *sympathetically* Sorry you've had to go through the crash. You must be tired, would you like something to eat or drink?


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *walking around magic kingdom, late at night with Katelyn and Niall* What should we ride?


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Okay. Tired of writing high school horror stories. Gonna control your character a little til you get back BK, hope you don't mind. Oh, and think of the house as like the tent in the 4th HP. it's small on the outside, but much larger inside.
> 
> Crystal: *walks over to the other two* Maximillian says we can come inside. This place I sort of barged into is his home. He's - er, he's like us Jackson, except he's American.
> 
> *the three go inside*
> 
> Maximillian: Ah, these must be your friends. I'm Maximillian Page, but you all can just call me Maximillian or Max. Welcome to my home. *gestures around his living room, which is furnished with a couch, two armchairs, two side tables, and a coffee table over a large rug in front of a fireplace* Make yourselves comfortable. *sympathetically* Sorry you've had to go through the crash. You must be tired, would you like something to eat or drink?



Lewis: *knocks on the door*


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *knocks on the door*



Maximillian: *glances up* Not often I get so many visitors. *glances at Crystal, Jackson, and Isabelle* Of course, they mayt be looking for you.

Crystal: That could be a good thing or a bad thing. 

Maximillian: *looks seriously at her* Yes,  I've heard of the going-ons in Britain. I suppose I have to answer it. *walks over to the door* *opens the door* *sees Lewis* Yes? Can I help you, young man?


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Maximillian: *glances up* Not often I get so many visitors. *glances at Crystal, Jackson, and Isabelle* Of course, they mayt be looking for you.
> 
> Crystal: That could be a good thing or a bad thing.
> 
> Maximillian: *looks seriously at her* Yes,  I've heard of the going-ons in Britain. I suppose I have to answer it. *walks over to the door* *opens the door* *sees Lewis* Yes? Can I help you, young man?



Lewis: *nods, opens his mouth to show that he has no tongue, for he cannot speak*


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *nods, opens his mouth to show that he has no tongue, for he cannot speak*



Maximillian: Oh, um, would you like to come in? Are you injured or sick?

Crystal: *lets out a silent sigh of relief*


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Maximillian: Oh, um, would you like to come in? Are you injured or sick?
> 
> Crystal: *lets out a silent sigh of relief*



Lewis: *walks in, then shakes his head*


----------



## BK228

Jackson: *Looks to Crystal* Who on earth is that. *Grabs Crystal's and Isabelle's hands ready to apparate if needed.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *walks in, then shakes his head*





BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Looks to Crystal* Who on earth is that. *Grabs Crystal's and Isabelle's hands ready to apparate if needed.



Crystal: *quietly* Relax. He's not a death eater. And don't ask me how I know, I just do.

Maximillian: Why don't you just make yourself comfortable in my living room? I was just about to offer my other guests something to drink. Would you like something? I have coffee, water, milk, juice, sodas? Butterbeer is very popular with many of my guests. Of course, you older ones are British, I can make you some tea if you'd prefer that.

Crystal: *surprised* You have butterbeer?!

Maximillian: True, it's hard to find, but it's not a British exclusive drink. *smiles amusedly* Would you like some Crystal?

Crystal: Yes please sir!

Maximillian: *smiles* *brings her a bottle* *glances at Jackson and Isabelle* What about you two?


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *quietly* Relax. He's not a death eater. And don't ask me how I know, I just do.
> 
> Maximillian: Why don't you just make yourself comfortable in my living room? I was just about to offer my other guests something to drink. Would you like something? I have coffee, water, milk, juice, sodas? Butterbeer is very popular with many of my guests. Of course, you older ones are British, I can make you some tea if you'd prefer that.
> 
> Crystal: *surprised* You have butterbeer?!
> 
> Maximillian: True, it's hard to find, but it's not a British exclusive drink. *smiles amusedly* Would you like some Crystal?
> 
> Crystal: Yes please sir!
> 
> Maximillian: *smiles* *brings her a bottle* *glances at Jackson and Isabelle* What about you two?



Jackson: Water. *Says coldly*

Isabelle: Can I have some chocolate milk please?


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Water. *Says coldly*
> 
> Isabelle: Can I have some chocolate milk please?



Maximillian: Of course. *walks into the kitchen* And don't be so grumpy. Your young friend intruded into my home. I think that was a very valid reason to ask her who she was and what she was doing here. But she didn't tell me anything besides the crash if that's what you're worried about. *comes back with their drinks* I don't support the bad people causing your people trouble either, if that's what you're worried about. We Americans are pretty removed from everything happening in your country. *sets the drinks down* There you are.

Crystal: *drinks her butterbeer*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Maximillian: Of course. *walks into the kitchen* And don't be so grumpy. Your young friend intruded into my home. I think that was a very valid reason to ask her who she was and what she was doing here. But she didn't tell me anything besides the crash if that's what you're worried about. *comes back with their drinks* I don't support the bad people causing your people trouble either, if that's what you're worried about. We Americans are pretty removed from everything happening in your country. *sets the drinks down* There you are.
> 
> Crystal: *drinks her butterbeer*



Isabelle: Thanks mister!

Jackson: Thanks. *Drinks his water in one gulp and sighs*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Isabelle: Thanks mister!
> 
> Jackson: Thanks. *Drinks his water in one gulp and sighs*



Maximillian: *bows* You're welcome little lady. And you too, my boy. *sits in one of the armchairs* *stretches his limbs* I wonder........I know the young lady is Miss Crystal of Britain, but who are the rest of my guests? And, if you don't mind me asking, how did you crash?

Crystal: Oh. Well, we, uh,


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Maximillian: *bows* You're welcome little lady. And you too, my boy. *sits in one of the armchairs* *stretches his limbs* I wonder........I know the young lady is Miss Crystal of Britain, but who are the rest of my guests? And, if you don't mind me asking, how did you crash?
> 
> Crystal: Oh. Well, we, uh,



Jackson: *Gives Crystal a look* It was a small plane. 5 people on board. Crystal, the girl, myself and the pilots. They told us to jump. Engine trouble.


----------



## dizguy2319

Lewis: *just sits down*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Gives Crystal a look* It was a small plane. 5 people on board. Crystal, the girl, myself and the pilots. They told us to jump. Engine trouble.



Maximillian: *sighs* You still don't trust me. I can respect that. You kids are probably getting hit the hardest you know, everyone trying to convince you their side is right. Me, I'm not on a side. Not my war. But since you don't believe me, just to assure you.....*rolls up his sleeves and shows him his forearms* No Dark Mark. No brand. I am not a murderer.

Crystal: *gives him a look that says, Would you rather be dead or here?*


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *just sits down*



OOC: Isn't about time you started remembering stuff?


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Maximillian: *sighs* You still don't trust me. I can respect that. You kids are probably getting hit the hardest you know, everyone trying to convince you their side is right. Me, I'm not on a side. Not my war. But since you don't believe me, just to assure you.....*rolls up his sleeves and shows him his forearms* No Dark Mark. No brand. I am not a murderer.
> 
> Crystal: *gives him a look that says, Would you rather be dead or here?*



Jackson: Gone.


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Me and my lonesome self because Hailie isn't here. Haha!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Gone.



Maximillian: *annoyed* *throws his hands into the air* Fine, fine. I'm not going to waste my time or words trying to explain I don't want to hurt any of you if it's all going to go one in ear and out the other. Now, I'm going to make myself dinner like I was about to before young Crystal showed up in my home. Do what you like. *walks into his kitchen*

Crystal: *hesitently* *to Jackson* Can we speak for a moment?


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Maximillian: *annoyed* *throws his hands into the air* Fine, fine. I'm not going to waste my time or words trying to explain I don't want to hurt any of you if it's all going to go one in ear and out the other. Now, I'm going to make myself dinner like I was about to before young Crystal showed up in my home. Do what you like. *walks into his kitchen*
> 
> Crystal: *hesitently* *to Jackson* Can we speak for a moment?



Jackson: Sure why not. Isabelle wait here.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Isn't about time you started remembering stuff?



Lewis: *stares intently at Crystal and Jackson* 

OOC: Check.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Sure why not. Isabelle wait here.



Crystal: *walks over to the side* *holds his hand when he reaches her* I don't really know how to say this............you're my best friend, words can't describe how much I love you..........but, you seem different..............are you all right? Are we all right? I don't want to hurt you, I'm just trying to make the right decisions...........but I'm not sure..........that was kinda rude you know.........I mean, I just - *grins, embearressed* I'm probably just embaressing myself.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *stares intently at Crystal and Jackson*
> 
> OOC: Check.



OOC: Cool.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Need a Fiona popst, even if she's not there.

Fiona: *leaves the training room* There has got to be an easier way of teaching those kids........


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *walks over to the side* *holds his hand when he reaches her* I don't really know how to say this............you're my best friend, words can't describe how much I love you..........but, you seem different..............are you all right? Are we all right? I don't want to hurt you, I'm just trying to make the right decisions...........but I'm not sure..........that was kinda rude you know.........I mean, I just - *grins, embearressed* I'm probably just embaressing myself.



Jackson: My mission is to keep that girl and you safe. I don't trust this guy or that creep who came in.


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> Jackson: My mission is to keep that girl and you safe. I don't trust this guy or that creep who came in.



Lewis: *glares*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: My mission is to keep that girl and you safe. I don't trust this guy or that creep who came in.



Crystal: *amused* Well, that much is obvious. *seriously* Look, I'm sorry. You're the one who asked me to go in. *pushes some hair out of her face* Just a little while longer. He could have useful information for us, you never know.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *amused* Well, that much is obvious. *seriously* Look, I'm sorry. You're the one who asked me to go in. *pushes some hair out of her face* Just a little while longer. He could have useful information for us, you never know.



Jackson: Why don't you stay? I'll take Isabelle.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Why don't you stay? I'll take Isabelle.



Crystal: Perhaps she should get home..........you think you can get her there without getting attacked by death eaters or letting on you're a wizard? *shrugs* Well, you could just wipe her memories of the magic portion if you have to. Do what you think is best.

OOC: GTG


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Perhaps she should get home..........you think you can get her there without getting attacked by death eaters or letting on you're a wizard? *shrugs* Well, you could just wipe her memories of the magic portion if you have to. Do what you think is best.
> 
> OOC: GTG



OOC: Night!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Perhaps she should get home..........you think you can get her there without getting attacked by death eaters or letting on you're a wizard? *shrugs* Well, you could just wipe her memories of the magic portion if you have to. Do what you think is best.
> 
> OOC: GTG



Jackson: Alright. Please stay here, you'll be safe. *hugs her and cries. Knowing he isn't returning*

Ooc: oooohhhhhh twist!


----------



## dizguy2319

OOC: Good morning people.


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> OOC: Good morning people.



Ooc: Morning!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Doing summer homework and things today, may not be on until later. Just giving you guys a heads up.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Doing summer homework and things today, may not be on until later. Just giving you guys a heads up.



OOC: Alright. Have fun with the homework!


----------



## dizguy2319

OOC: I'm really bored. Someone, come on please.


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm really bored. Someone, come on please.



OOC: I'm on. Don't know exactly how I can help your cause though.


----------



## dizguy2319

BK228 said:


> OOC: I'm on. Don't know exactly how I can help your cause though.



OOC: Guess I'll just wait for Wings.


----------



## BK228

dizguy2319 said:
			
		

> OOC: Guess I'll just wait for Wings.



OOC: Exactly what I'm doing.


----------



## Fairywings

OOOC: Just a little bit longer. A few more chapters. 

Tomorrow I'll do the next stage, which will probably be even longer.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Finally finished for the day.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Finally finished for the day.



OOC: Cool.

Lewis: *still staring intently at Crystal, wondering if he's ever seen her before*


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> OOC: Cool.
> 
> Lewis: *still staring intently at Crystal, wondering if he's ever seen her before*



Crystal: It's not me I'm worried about. *walks over to the couch and sits down* *notices Lewis is watching her* Hello. My name's Crystal, Crystal Gr- er, Wing. I used to be Crystal Gray, but I don't use that name anymore. So, it's Crystal Wing now, I guess.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: It's not me I'm worried about. *walks over to the couch and sits down* *notices Lewis is watching her* Hello. My name's Crystal, Crystal Gr- er, Wing. I used to be Crystal Gray, but I don't use that name anymore. So, it's Crystal Wing now, I guess.



Lewis: *tries to speak to her, but then remembers*


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *tries to speak to her, but then remembers*



Crystal: You all right? Hold on a second. *whispers* Accio parchment! Accio quill and ink! *sets the stuff out for him* Show me.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: You all right? Hold on a second. *whispers* Accio parchment! Accio quill and ink! *sets the stuff out for him* Show me.



Lewis: *writes: I am a wizard. I don't know who I am, or how I got there. All I know about myself is that I don't have a tongue, andnit hurts when I try to speak. You seem familiar.*


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *writes: I am a wizard. I don't know who I am, or how I got there. All I know about myself is that I don't have a tongue, andnit hurts when I try to speak. You seem familiar.*



Crystal: *reads* Well, you aren't the only magical one in the room. Definitely not. I can't say we've met before, I've only been in America for maybe a week.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Night! may talk to ya tomorrow night, depends on the timing and ease of things.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *reads* Well, you aren't the only magical one in the room. Definitely not. I can't say we've met before, I've only been in America for maybe a week.



Lewis: *writes: Just letting you know. I'm starting to remember a few things that I couldn't now.*


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Night! may talk to ya tomorrow night, depends on the timing and ease of things.



OOC: Night!


----------



## BK228

Jackson: *Found a pamphlet for a town called Boston and apparated to the town with Isabelle. Now walking with a map to her town and sees that Isabelle is crying* Oh sweetie what's wrong?

Isabelle: I don't want you to leave Jackson! Can't you stay and live with me and my mom??

Jackson: I have Crystal though. You know that!

Isabelle: *Pouts and then leaves start stirring so she stops*

Jackson: *Saw what she just did and knows that she is a witch*


----------



## BK228

OOC: Bump


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Hey!


----------



## dizguy2319

OOC: Had dinner. I'm here now.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Hows it goin? Tomorrow and Saturday I won't have all day stuff to do, so I'll probably have more time to hang out.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Hows it goin? Tomorrow and Saturday I won't have all day stuff to do, so I'll probably have more time to hang out.



OOC: Hey! That's good. It's been boring all day round here.

Lewis: *writes on the paper: Looking at you is making me remember more, more than I should.*


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> OOC: Hey! That's good. It's been boring all day round here.
> 
> Lewis: *writes on the paper: Looking at you is making me remember more, more than I should.*



Crystal: *writes* I'm sorry.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *writes* I'm sorry.



Lewis: *writes: You didn't recognize me? Look into my eyes. Ignore anything else.*


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *writes: You didn't recognize me? Look into my eyes. Ignore anything else.*



Crystal: *looks at his eyes* *recognizes them* *writes* Hey Professor. What are you doing here in America?


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *looks at his eyes* *recognizes them* *writes* Hey Professor. What are you doing here in America?



Lewis: *writes: Lewis is not a professor anymore. Lewis is dead. He killed himself. That's why I'm here.*


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *writes: Lewis is not a professor anymore. Lewis is dead. He killed himself. That's why I'm here.*



Crystal: *writes* Okay whatever you decide to call yourself now. Point is you're still the same person, even if you look different.


----------



## BK228

Jackson: Isabelle....have you been able to do things that you cannot explain??

Isabelle: One time a girl was bullying me and then she started bleeding very badly. They said she went into something called a coma. But, I don't really know.

OOC: Lol I couldn't think of anything else!


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *writes* Okay whatever you decide to call yourself now. Point is you're still the same person, even if you look different.



Lewis: *writes: The point is, you'll call me John if anyone asks. Anyway, this body reminds me of my first one. Definitely more comfetable than my last one. Although the is a one problem, which is pretty obvious. It hurts so bad when I try to speak. I haven't tried eating yet, but that would probably be hard. It it just plain feels weird.*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Isabelle....have you been able to do things that you cannot explain??
> 
> Isabelle: One time a girl was bullying me and then she started bleeding very badly. They said she went into something called a coma. But, I don't really know.
> 
> OOC: Lol I couldn't think of anything else!



OOC: Hi btw


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *writes: The point is, you'll call me John if anyone asks. Anyway, this body reminds me of my first one. Definitely more comfetable than my last one. Although the is a one problem, which is pretty obvious. It hurts so bad when I try to speak. I haven't tried eating yet, but that would probably be hard. It it just plain feels weird.*



Crystal: *writes* Okay John. Yeah, I bet that sucks. Maybe the third time you'll be luckier.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Hi btw



OOC: Hi.

Jackson: *Sighs* I'll need to speak to your mother.

Isabelle: Well, we are almost to my house. Which means almost time for you to leave.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *writes* Okay John. Yeah, I bet that sucks. Maybe the third time you'll be luckier.



Lewis: *writes: Fourth. Fourth time. Third right now. And you only have to call me John in front of other people. I thinks there's a way a could get a voice, but it would be hard. I guess I'll just stay like this. Pretty soon I might not be able to make any sound at all. More of a curse than physically being unable to speak.*


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: *humming some long forgotten song under her breath*


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *writes: Fourth. Fourth time. Third right now. And you only have to call me John in front of other people. I thinks there's a way a could get a voice, but it would be hard. I guess I'll just stay like this. Pretty soon I might not be able to make any sound at all. More of a curse than physically being unable to speak.*



Crystal: *writes* Things just keep getting worse in the world.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *writes* Things just keep getting worse in the world.



Lewis: *tries snapping his fingers, but no sound at all comes from it. He tries to do the same with clapping, but still no sound*


----------



## BK228

Jackson: *Thinks to himself* I need help. I need Fiona. Where in this world is she!?

OOC: Hint hint.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *tries snapping his fingers, but no sound at all comes from it. He tries to do the same with clapping, but still no sound*



Crystal: *writes* Oh no.



BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Thinks to himself* I need help. I need Fiona. Where in this world is she!?
> 
> OOC: Hint hint.



Fiona: *running in the alleyways of the town fighting different groups of people* There has got to be a better way of getting the supplies I need.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *writes* Oh no.
> 
> 
> 
> Fiona: *running in the alleyways of the town fighting different groups of people* There has got to be a better way of getting the supplies I need.



Lewis: *writes: You're writing but I can still hear you. I'm not Deaf. Anyway, I'm really worried. This isn't normal. Even for people like me.* *stomps his feet, but they make no sound. Punches his chair, but it makes no sound. Tries setting things on a table, but still no sound*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: *writes* Oh no.
> 
> Fiona: *running in the alleyways of the town fighting different groups of people* There has got to be a better way of getting the supplies I need.



Isabelle: We are almost here. Almost.

Jackson: *mumbles* Cannot do this alone


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *writes: You're writing but I can still hear you. I'm not Deaf. Anyway, I'm really worried. This isn't normal. Even for people like me.* *stomps his feet, but they make no sound. Punches his chair, but it makes no sound. Tries setting things on a table, but still no sound*





BK228 said:


> Isabelle: We are almost here. Almost.
> 
> Jackson: *mumbles* Cannot do this alone



Crystal: Sorry

Fiona: *tumbles out of the way onto the ground* _Antarcalla!_ *puts a wall of ice in the gap between the two buildings, keeping her pursuers on the other side of it* *stands up* *dusts herself off* *glances at Isabelle* Uh..........you didn't see anything. *looks at Jackson in confusion* Jackson? What are you doing here?


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Sorry
> 
> Fiona: *tumbles out of the way onto the ground* _Antarcalla!_ *puts a wall of ice in the gap between the two buildings, keeping her pursuers on the other side of it* *stands up* *dusts herself off* *glances at Isabelle* Uh..........you didn't see anything. *looks at Jackson in confusion* Jackson? What are you doing here?



Lewis: *tries screaming, but then grabs his throat because it hurt and shocked him, and then starts crying realizing that he might not be able to make sound again combined with the pain from the scream*


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *tries screaming, but then grabs his throat because it hurt and shocked him, and then starts crying realizing that he might not be able to make sound again combined with the pain from the scream*



Crystal: * to herself* Um whatdoido...... *aloud* Hey, it's all right. Let's just calm down.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: GTG! Use Fiona however you want. One of the groups that was after her was DE, and the other two were American wizard gangs.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Sorry
> 
> Fiona: *tumbles out of the way onto the ground* Antarcalla! *puts a wall of ice in the gap between the two buildings, keeping her pursuers on the other side of it* *stands up* *dusts herself off* *glances at Isabelle* Uh..........you didn't see anything. *looks at Jackson in confusion* Jackson? What are you doing here?



Jackson: Fiona! It is such a long story.  *Whispers to Fiona* I'm taking this girl home, she is a witch though.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: * to herself* Um whatdoido...... *aloud* Hey, it's all right. Let's just calm down.



Lewis: *Ignores her*


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> OOC: GTG! Use Fiona however you want. One of the groups that was after her was DE, and the other two were American wizard gangs.



OOC: Night!


----------



## BK228

Jackson: *Is still walking to Isabelle's house with Fiona and they get to the outside of the house*

Isabelle: Well, here it is.

Jackson: This......this is your home? This is a burnt down building of shambles. 

Isabelle: Home, sweet, home.


----------



## BK228

Ooc: bump


----------



## Fairywings

ooc: I'm back!


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> ooc: I'm back!



OOC: Yay! Hi


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Sup?


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Sup?



OOC: Trying to stay away from the heat. It is 100 here today DX


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: Trying to stay away from the heat. It is 100 here today DX



OOC: 100? It's not uncommon for where I live for it to be that. I think it's close to the sam for me. Still, it's always uncomfortable.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: 100? It's not uncommon for where I live for it to be that. I think it's close to the sam for me. Still, it's always uncomfortable.



OOC: I prefer cold weather . Okay RP? Nobody has really posted. You can look back at my last IC post.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: I prefer cold weather . Okay RP? Nobody has really posted. You can look back at my last IC post.



OOC: Okay.

Fiona: *shrugs* Well, I've seen people live in worse, trust me. That being said, it still isn't a safe place to live.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Okay.
> 
> Fiona: *shrugs* Well, I've seen people live in worse, trust me. That being said, it still isn't a safe place to live.



Isabelle: Yeah, it has been this way for a year or so. My mom doesn't want it to be changed.

Jackson: *Glances a troubled look at Fiona and whispers* There's still a bit of smoke. I think this happened recently and Isabelle doesn't know any better.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Isabelle: Yeah, it has been this way for a year or so. My mom doesn't want it to be changed.
> 
> Jackson: *Glances a troubled look at Fiona and whispers* There's still a bit of smoke. I think this happened recently and Isabelle doesn't know any better.



Fiona: *barely nods, just enough for Jackson to see if he's looking* Why wouldn't she want it fixed?


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: *barely nods, just enough for Jackson to see if he's looking* Why wouldn't she want it fixed?



Jackson: *Sees the slight nod*

Isabelle: Well, Mom she doesn't do much. Really anything. Just sits in her chair all day.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Sees the slight nod*
> 
> Isabelle: Well, Mom she doesn't do much. Really anything. Just sits in her chair all day.



Fiona: Well then how do you- *catches herself* I'm sorry, I ask too many questions. A habit of mine one of my friends is trying to help me break.


----------



## BK228

Jackson: If you can excuse us for a second Isabelle. *Pulls Fiona over*

*To Fiona* Are you thinking what I'm thinking?


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: If you can excuse us for a second Isabelle. *Pulls Fiona over*
> 
> *To Fiona* Are you thinking what I'm thinking?



Fiona: I'm thinking a lot of things right now. And however smart Cryssie and I may be, we're not mind readers. What are you thinking?


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: I'm thinking a lot of things right now. And however smart Cryssie and I may be, we're not mind readers. What are you thinking?



Jackson: I don't think this house was left like this. I think someone just did it. Your friends the death eaters.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: I don't think this house was left like this. I think someone just did it. Your friends the death eaters.



Fiona: *scowls* They're not my friends. But that is a possibility. Something's odd with the mther though. Something just doesn't add up. You found the girl far away from here, or you wouldn't have apparated. Her house is broken and smoking, but her mother doesn't want to fix it, and it's been that way for a long time. A house can't survive that way for a long time. It just doesn't fit.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: *scowls* They're not my friends. But that is a possibility. Something's odd with the mther though. Something just doesn't add up. You found the girl far away from here, or you wouldn't have apparated. Her house is broken and smoking, but her mother doesn't want to fix it, and it's been that way for a long time. A house can't survive that way for a long time. It just doesn't fit.



Jackson: Can you wait with Isabelle? I'm gonna go look inside.

*Goes in and finds everything burned and a skeleton sitting in a chair* Bloody hell. *Runs back out and tells Fiona*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Can you wait with Isabelle? I'm gonna go look inside.
> 
> *Goes in and finds everything burned and a skeleton sitting in a chair* Bloody hell. *Runs back out and tells Fiona*



Fiona: Okay. *curses worse than Crystal has ever done* Sorry. Sailor's mouth. What's the plan?


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: Okay. *curses worse than Crystal has ever done* Sorry. Sailor's mouth. What's the plan?



Jackson: *Sighs* We have to let her know. *Looks at Isabelle*

Isabelle: Let me know what? Is mommy okay? She probably is worried about me.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: *Sighs* We have to let her know. *Looks at Isabelle*
> 
> Isabelle: Let me know what? Is mommy okay? She probably is worried about me.



Fiona: _We_? No no no no no. You know my sister. We're not so very different in our strengths and weaknesses, though we are diffwerent in our ways. You'll be on your own with this. I'm going to go scout around. *walks away*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: We? No no no no no. You know my sister. We're not so very different in our strengths and weaknesses, though we are diffwerent in our ways. You'll be on your own with this. I'm going to go scout around. *walks away*



Jackson: Fiona! Get over here! *To Isabelle* Umm Isa? I'm sorry but your Mommy can't talk to you. She well she passed away.

Isabelle: What!? *Starts to cry* No! *runs to Fiona and hugs her thinking she is crystal*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Fiona! Get over here! *To Isabelle* Umm Isa? I'm sorry but your Mommy can't talk to you. She well she passed away.
> 
> Isabelle: What!? *Starts to cry* No! *runs to Fiona and hugs her thinking she is crystal*



Fiona: *awkwardly* Hey, uh, it's... *gives Jackson a look that pretty much says she's going to kill him* Jackson will get you some place safe. *tries to step away* I need to scout around, make sure no one's.......er, that nothing else is wrong.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: *awkwardly* Hey, uh, it's... *gives Jackson a look that pretty much says she's going to kill him* Jackson will get you some place safe. *tries to step away* I need to scout around, make sure no one's.......er, that nothing else is wrong.



Jackson: Uh Fiona. I think she needs a girl with her too. Please stay.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Uh Fiona. I think she needs a girl with her too. Please stay.



Fiona: *glares even harder at him* Unlike you and Crystal, who've been waltzing around on your holiday, I have an actual job to do. This isn't my responsibility. Why don't you go find my sister? *lowers her voice* There are no death eaters, but three wizards from one wizard gang are in the bushes at the house across the street from the girl's, and two from the other gang are in the storm drain over there. *nods slightly towards the drain* Both gangs are violent, be careful. *apparates*


----------



## dizguy2319

OOC: Back.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: *glares even harder at him* Unlike you and Crystal, who've been waltzing around on your holiday, I have an actual job to do. This isn't my responsibility. Why don't you go find my sister? *lowers her voice* There are no death eaters, but three wizards from one wizard gang are in the bushes at the house across the street from the girl's, and two from the other gang are in the storm drain over there. *nods slightly towards the drain* Both gangs are violent, be careful. *apparates*



Jackson: Bloody hell! *Sigh* Now what!?

OOC: -_- LOL now what?


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> OOC: Back.



OOC: Hello! I am too! What a coincedince!


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Bloody hell! *Sigh* Now what!?
> 
> OOC: -_- LOL now what?



OOC: I thought that part was obvious, go find Crystal.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: I thought that part was obvious, go find Crystal.



OOC: Jackson said he wont return to that house.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Hello! I am too! What a coincedince!



OOC: I know!

Lewis: *still freaking out*


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> OOC: Jackson said he wont return to that house.



OOC: Oh yeah.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Oh yeah.



OOC: Sorry


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> OOC: I know!
> 
> Lewis: *still freaking out*



Crystal: *holds her head in her hands* *yells* Stop it! This isn't helping me figure out how to help you!


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *holds her head in her hands* *yells* Stop it! This isn't helping me figure out how to help you!



Lewis: *sits up, drys his tears a little, then holds out his hand, then motions for her to take it*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Dinner, sorry

Crystal: *grabs his hand*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: sorry I haven't been on, guys! My Internet is down due to lighhtning striking st my house. I am at my grandparents house right now, if you're wondering. My internet will be fixed otomorrow, so I will start coming on more again!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: sorry I haven't been on, guys! My Internet is down due to lighhtning striking st my house. I am at my grandparents house right now, if you're wondering. My internet will be fixed otomorrow, so I will start coming on more again!



OOC: Are you ok?


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Dinner, sorry
> 
> Crystal: *grabs his hand*



Lewis: *touches his vision summoning device, which is a rock, and goes into vision*


----------



## dizguy2319

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: sorry I haven't been on, guys! My Internet is down due to lighhtning striking st my house. I am at my grandparents house right now, if you're wondering. My internet will be fixed otomorrow, so I will start coming on more again!



OOC: You're back! Is your house alright?


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Are you ok?





dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *touches his vision summoning device, which is a rock, and goes into vision*





dizguy2319 said:


> OOC: You're back! Is your house alright?



OOC: oh yes! Sorry, I had a typo. Lighting struck in my yard. Not directly ON my house. Our tv is out too, so right now it is kind of quiet st our house. My family just came t our grandparents house do e could see one direction at the closing ceremony at the Olympics. S I took the chance to get on and talk to you guys!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: oh yes! Sorry, I had a typo. Lighting struck in my yard. Not directly ON my house. Our tv is out too, so right now it is kind of quiet st our house. My family just came t our grandparents house do e could see one direction at the closing ceremony at the Olympics. S I took the chance to get on and talk to you guys!



OOC: Yay! I feel so loved!

Crystal: What's going on?


----------



## jessidoll

Ooc:Hello,I'm back too!I had a party and friends stay the night yesterday so I couldnt get on like I planned.But now I'm on again!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Hello,I'm back too!I had a party and friends stay the night yesterday so I couldnt get on like I planned.But now I'm on again!



OOC: I wewnt and stayed at a friend's last night too! What a coincedince!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I wewnt and stayed at a friend's last night too! What a coincedince!



Ooc:Haha cool!


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Yay! I feel so loved!
> 
> Crystal: What's going on?



Lewis: *a boy about 15 with brown hair, tall, thin, and a little pale, but with Lewis's same blue eyes* We're in vision.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: *a boy about 15 with brown hair, tall, thin, and a little pale, but with Lewis's same blue eyes* We're in vision.



Crystal: Oh.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Oh.



Lewis: And I have a tongue here!


----------



## BK228

OOC: Had to go the store. Back now! Hi everybody.


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> Lewis: And I have a tongue here!



Crystal: I noticed. Hence being able to actially talk to you.


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: I noticed. Hence being able to actially talk to you.



Lewis: Anyway, this is who I was before it got out of Azkaban.


----------



## BK228

Jackson: So, where should I take you then Isabelle?

Isabelle: I don't have any other family. Can't we go back to that Crystal girl? 

Jackson I don't think so. No more drama for her.


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: Oh. I had no idea.

Fiona: *sighs* Ugh, why do I always get the guilt trip? Maybe I should go back. Beats training the newbies.


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Crystal: Oh. I had no idea.
> 
> Fiona: *sighs* Ugh, why do I always get the guilt trip? Maybe I should go back. Beats training the newbies.



Jackson: Well, it's getting late. *Takes her to a fancy hotel and treats her to room service knowing he has to leave her at an orphanage*

Isabelle: Thanks for everything Jackson. You and Crystal are both really nice.


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Jackson: Well, it's getting late. *Takes her to a fancy hotel and treats her to room service knowing he has to leave her at an orphanage*
> 
> Isabelle: Thanks for everything Jackson. You and Crystal are both really nice.



Fiona: *apparates to them* I'm only here because I know Crystal would never forgive me. She probably won't anyway, if we do things my way, but it's always a try.


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*walks into Magic Kingdom and skips down Main Street**smells the bakery* Oh my god that smells amazing! *grins and runs in taking out money and looking through the desserts*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: *apparates to them* I'm only here because I know Crystal would never forgive me. She probably won't anyway, if we do things my way, but it's always a try.



Isabelle: *screams due to Fiona appearing* How did that happen? 


Jackson: Woah. No, you should go *opens the door* I don't need your help. You don't want to be here anyway.


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:*walks into Magic Kingdom and skips down Main Street**smells the bakery* Oh my god that smells amazing! *grins and runs in taking out money and looking through the desserts*



Umbridge: *Disguised working in the bakery* Hello deary. What can I get you?


----------



## Fairywings

BK228 said:


> Isabelle: *screams due to Fiona appearing* How did that happen?
> 
> 
> Jackson: Woah. No, you should go *opens the door* I don't need your help. You don't want to be here anyway.



Fiona: *shrugs* Fine. When my big sis Crystal murders me, I'm blaming you. I actually had a plan, a place that was safe, among me and my friends, but maybe an orphanage is a better place........oh, and don't try to be condescending. I might have only lived twelve years, but in my mind I'm far beyond what you and Crystal learn in that special boarding school of yours. *walks out with her head held high*


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> Umbridge: *Disguised working in the bakery* Hello deary. What can I get you?



Katelyn:*doesnt recognize her and looks through all the sweets smiling* Hm..they all look so good!*looks at her money and frowns*A cinnamon roll pretty please.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*doesnt recognize her and looks through all the sweets smiling* Hm..they all look so good!*looks at her money and frowns*A cinnamon roll pretty please.



Carl: *stamding behind her* you look familiar...


----------



## dizguy2319

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: Oh. I had no idea.
> 
> Fiona: *sighs* Ugh, why do I always get the guilt trip? Maybe I should go back. Beats training the newbies.



Lewis: I just took you here to tell you that I won't becable to communicate with you anymore, and that I don't know why. And I wanted to talk. Really badly.

OOC: Sorry, dinner.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carl: *stamding behind her* you look familiar...



Katelyn:*turns looking at her confuced* Huh,do you know her?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*turns looking at her confuced* Huh,do you know her?



Carly: hmmm.... I'm not sure. *whispers* br she looks a bit like a toad to me... *looks at niall*


----------



## BK228

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: *shrugs* Fine. When my big sis Crystal murders me, I'm blaming you. I actually had a plan, a place that was safe, among me and my friends, but maybe an orphanage is a better place........oh, and don't try to be condescending. I might have only lived twelve years, but in my mind I'm far beyond what you and Crystal learn in that special boarding school of yours. *walks out with her head held high*



*Rushes out after her* Fiona! Listen to me *grabs her shoulder* I love your sister. So much that I left her so she would not be in any drama or danger. I don't want this girl to go to an orphanage. Obviously the Death Eaters had something to do with the house burning down. Please, I can't do this alone & you can't be negative around her. She's just five.


Umbridge: *Takes a cinnamon roll out and throws it at the wall* Sorry hun. We're all out! I do have some pumpkin juice though. *Stares at Katelyn*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: hmmm.... I'm not sure. *whispers* br she looks a bit like a toad to me... *looks at niall*



Katelyn:*giggles* Just like... wait a minute.*eyes widen**whispers* You dont think thats Umbridge do you?Noone looks like a toad as much as her.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*giggles* Just like... wait a minute.*eyes widen**whispers* You dont think thats Umbridge do you?Noone looks like a toad as much as her.



Carly: maybe. She is acting like it...*stands in front of niall*


----------



## BK228

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: maybe. She is acting like it...*stands in front of niall*



OOC: Did nobody read what she did!?


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> OOC: Did nobody read what she did!?



OOC: I did. That's why Carly said she was acting like umbridge.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: maybe. She is acting like it...*stands in front of niall*





BK228 said:


> *Rushes out after her* Fiona! Listen to me *grabs her shoulder* I love your sister. So much that I left her so she would not be in any drama or danger. I don't want this girl to go to an orphanage. Obviously the Death Eaters had something to do with the house burning down. Please, I can't do this alone & you can't be negative around her. She's just a girl.
> 
> 
> Umbridge: *Takes a cinnamon roll out and throws it at the wall* Sorry hun. We're all out! I do have some pumpkin juice though. *Stares at Katelyn*



Katelyn:*turns and glares at her* No thanks you old toad,I'm good.*grips her wand in her back pocket and backs up closer to Carly and Niall*


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:*turns and glares at her* No thanks you old toad,I'm good.*grips her wand in her back pocket and backs up closer to Carly and Niall*



Umbridge: Have a MAGICAL day children! *Pulls out her wand and freezes everyone except Carly and Katelyn*

OOC: Brb dinner!


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> Umbridge: Have a MAGICAL day children! *Pulls out her wand and freezes everyone except Carly and Katelyn*
> 
> OOC: Brb dinner!



Katelyn:*glares at her and points her wand at her* Why are you doing this?We arent breaking any rules!We arent using magic infront of muggles,we arent complaining about the ministry more than usual,and we were having a bloody education!There is no reason for you to be stalking us.

Ooc:Okay!


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:*glares at her and points her wand at her* Why are you doing this?We arent breaking any rules!We arent using magic infront of muggles,we arent complaining about the ministry more than usual,and we were having a bloody education!There is no reason for you to be stalking us.
> 
> Ooc:Okay!



Umbridge: You children left Hogwarts. You are under no ministry supervision! And you are travelling with a filthy muggle!


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> Umbridge: You children left Hogwarts. You are under no ministry supervision! And you are travelling with a filthy muggle!



Katelynont you dare talk about him like that!Noone talks about my friend like that,_noone_!And we left Hogwarts because we had too,it was what we had to do and Dumbledore agreed to let us stay.Also we dont need the ministry to supervise us,we're doing better on our own than if the ministry was with us!We dont need to be babysat by loons like you!


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelynont you dare talk about him like that!Noone talks about my friend like that,noone!And we left Hogwarts because we had too,it was what we had to do and Dumbledore agreed to let us stay.Also we dont need the ministry to supervise us,we're doing better on our own than if the ministry was with us!We dont need to be babysat by loons like you!



Umbridge: My dear girl! Dumbledore is gone! He has fled! I am the HeadMistress! The ministry is in charge. Now if you would please go with Percy and Dawlish. They will escort you to a ministry hearing!


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> Umbridge: My dear girl! Dumbledore is gone! He has fled! I am the HeadMistress! The ministry is in charge. Now if you would please go with Percy and Dawlish. They will escort you to a ministry hearing!



Katelyn:Absolutely not.We're not going anywhere with you,you are all mad!Denying the fact that Voldemort is back and is killing and kidnapping people as we speak!Try to take us,I dare you.I wont hesitate to turn you into the toad you are and to stun these henchmen of yours.


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:Absolutely not.We're not going anywhere with you,you are all mad!Denying the fact that Voldemort is back and is killing and kidnapping people as we speak!Try to take us,I dare you.I wont hesitate to turn you into the toad you are and to stun these henchmen of yours.




*Man gets up from a coffee table* Oh! But, he is back. You are correct dear child. And you will be coming with us! *Turns out to be Rowle, Dolohov and Goyle Sr.


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> *Man gets up from a coffee table* Oh! But, he is back. You are correct dear child. And you will be coming with us! *Turns out to be Rowle, Dolohov and Goyle Sr.



Katelyn:Oh god.The ministry and Death Eaters?Why are our lives screwed up?*takes Carls and Nialls hands and backs up with them slowly* I swear,if anyone tries to keep us here all of you will be either on the floor unconscious or running around with boils all over you.


----------



## BK228

Goyle Sr: *In a raspy voice* Kids. If you come with us. I promise this toad will be nothing anymore! All we want is a conversation. Then you are free to go. Your muggle friend can come too! No harm done.

Umbridge: Do not answer that man you idiot of a child!


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> Goyle Sr: *In a raspy voice* Kids. If you come with us. I promise this toad will be nothing anymore! All we want is a conversation. Then you are free to go. Your muggle friend can come too! No harm done.
> 
> Umbridge: Do not answer that man you idiot of a child!



Katelyn:*turns to her angrily*I am not an idiot!*turns to him* And we are never coming with you,ever!*points her wand at the DE* Stupefy! *turns to Umbridge and her men* Stupefy! *grabs a broom from the wall nearby and walks out into the street with them**does the flying charm on it and all three of them get on**before she leaves,wipes everyone insides memory of what happened**flies away back to the resort*

Ooc:G2g Night!


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Katelyn:*turns to her angrily*I am not an idiot!*turns to him* And we are never coming with you,ever!*points her wand at the DE* Stupefy! *turns to Umbridge and her men* Stupefy! *grabs a broom from the wall nearby and walks out into the street with them**does the flying charm on it and all three of them get on**before she leaves,wipes everyone insides memory of what happened**flies away back to the resort*
> 
> Ooc:G2g Night!



OOC: Nice exit! Lol bye!


----------



## BK228

BK228 said:
			
		

> *Rushes out after her* Fiona! Listen to me *grabs her shoulder* I love your sister. So much that I left her so she would not be in any drama or danger. I don't want this girl to go to an orphanage. Obviously the Death Eaters had something to do with the house burning down. Please, I can't do this alone & you can't be negative around her. She's just five.
> 
> Umbridge: *Takes a cinnamon roll out and throws it at the wall* Sorry hun. We're all out! I do have some pumpkin juice though. *Stares at Katelyn*



OOC: Posted this again for Wings whenever she returns


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: sorry, guys. I left my grandparents yesterday and the Internet people were supposed t come today but they didn't  so they're coming on Wednesday. What happened in the rp? No ones hurt, are they?


----------



## BK228

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: sorry, guys. I left my grandparents yesterday and the Internet people were supposed t come today but they didn't  so they're coming on Wednesday. What happened in the rp? No ones hurt, are they?



OOC: Uhh the girls in DisneyWorld just went back to the resort because Umbridge and DE's found them. Nobody got hurt except the Death Eaters. Fiona, Jackson & Isabelle are over in New Hampshire still. Figuring out what to do next. Crystal and Lewis are at the American wizards house still.


----------



## niallsprincess

BK228 said:


> OOC: Uhh the girls in DisneyWorld just went back to the resort because Umbridge and DE's found them. Nobody got hurt except the Death Eaters. Fiona, Jackson & Isabelle are over in New Hampshire still. Figuring out what to do next. Crystal and Lewis are at the American wizards house still.



OOC: thanks! My Internet should finally be fixed tomorrow... MAYBE!!!


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *walking around Disney's Hollywood Studios, worrying about Umbridge* I hope she doesn't track us, Kate...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *walking around Disney's Hollywood Studios, worrying about Umbridge* I hope she doesn't track us, Kate...



Katelyn:Me niether,but I did erase her memory so maybe she left!And even if she is tracking us,we can fight her.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Me niether,but I did erase her memory so maybe she left!And even if she is tracking us,we can fight her.



Carly: That's true. If she tries to lay a finger on us, she's dead. I'll feed her to the dogs. *laughs* loudly like usual*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Hi guys! How are you?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: That's true. If she tries to lay a finger on us, she's dead. I'll feed her to the dogs. *laughs* loudly like usual*





Fairywings said:


> OOC: Hi guys! How are you?



Katelyn:*giggles* I'll help!*looks around* Well,no more depressed moody mad things,lets ride some rides!*jumps in the air grinning*What first!?

Ooc:Hey!I'm great,nervous,but still great!How about you?


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Hi guys! How are you?


OOC: Hi! I'm good! I'm sick, but I'm good! Haha! How are you!? 


jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*giggles* I'll help!*looks around* Well,no more depressed moody mad things,lets ride some rides!*jumps in the air grinning*What first!?
> 
> Ooc:Hey!I'm great,nervous,but still great!How about you?



Carly: Well, we are in the studios again. What do you think we should ride?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*giggles* I'll help!*looks around* Well,no more depressed moody mad things,lets ride some rides!*jumps in the air grinning*What first!?
> 
> Ooc:Hey!I'm great,nervous,but still great!How about you?





niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Hi! I'm good! I'm sick, but I'm good! Haha! How are you!?
> 
> 
> Carly: Well, we are in the studios again. What do you think we should ride?



OOC: I'm great! My new violin's coming soon! Aww, I'm sorry you're sick Peyton, get well soon! What are you nervous about Hailie?


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I'm great! My new violin's coming soon! Aww, I'm sorry you're sick Peyton, get well soon! What are you nervous about Hailie?



OOC: I didn't know you played violin! That's so cool! And It's ok. I'm sure I'll be better pretty soon. I just have a really bad cold. I'm sure I'll be ok. Haha


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I didn't know you played violin! That's so cool! And It's ok. I'm sure I'll be better pretty soon. I just have a really bad cold. I'm sure I'll be ok. Haha



OOC: Yeah, I do. Once school starts, it'll be my fifth year of it. I'm good, not amazing, but I hope I'll get better with a better quality violin. Oh, well, that's good.


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: My brother just left to visit his girlfriend, because she's sick. Isn't that the sweetest thing!?


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: My brother just left to visit his girlfriend, because she's sick. Isn't that the sweetest thing!?



OOC: Aww. I hope she's okay.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Aww. I hope she's okay.



OOC: She'll be ok! She just has a light stomach bug, or something. She's tough, so I know she'll get over it pretty fast  I just think it's so cute that my brother would risk getting sick for her.


----------



## dizguy2319

OOC: Hey!


----------



## niallsprincess

dizguy2319 said:


> OOC: Hey!



OOC: Hello!!!!!!! I be sick!  Haha!


----------



## Fairywings

dizguy2319 said:


> OOC: Hey!



OOC: Aloha! Yeah I know what you mean.


----------



## dizguy2319

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Hello!!!!!!! I be sick!  Haha!





Fairywings said:


> OOC: Aloha! Yeah I know what you mean.



OOC: Hopefully you're alright.


----------



## niallsprincess

dizguy2319 said:


> OOC: Hopefully you're alright.



OOC: Haha! Hopefully!?!?! I'll be fine in a few days!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Had ice cream!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Had ice cream!



OOC: Lucky! I am in such a mood for ice-cream! But there is none in my house right now, and it's too late to go out and get some!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Lucky! I am in such a mood for ice-cream! But there is none in my house right now, and it's too late to go out and get some!



OOC: That sucks!


----------



## dizguy2319

OOC: Sorry, back on now.


----------



## BK228

OOC: It sucks with school, because this is slowing down.


----------



## jessidoll

Ooc:Hey!Sorry I wasn't on yesterday!I had my first day of school and afterwards I had a huge headache from the heat in my last class. But today went better!


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Ooc:Hey!Sorry I wasn't on yesterday!I had my first day of school and afterwards I had a huge headache from the heat in my last class. But today went better!



OOC: No worries! So, school is going good for you then?? Anything exciting? XD


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> OOC: No worries! So, school is going good for you then?? Anything exciting? XD



Ooc:Yupp!!Other than 1 bad teacher its exciting as school can get.I found out I'm in advanced English and Language Arts!Totally happy and alittle proud of that,even if I do ninth grade work,its still better than being bored in my favorite classes.Oh and I have civics and I am a horrible American,I could only remember 3 rights!I felt bad but then I found out my whole class didnt know more than four!


----------



## BK228

jessidoll said:
			
		

> Ooc:Yupp!!Other than 1 bad teacher its exciting as school can get.I found out I'm in advanced English and Language Arts!Totally happy and alittle proud of that,even if I do ninth grade work,its still better than being bored in my favorite classes.Oh and I have civics and I am a horrible American,I could only remember 3 rights!I felt bad but then I found out my whole class didnt know more than four!



OOC: Lol. Well good! I start Sept. 5th so I'm very excited to go back! Glad you are enjoying it so far!


----------



## jessidoll

BK228 said:


> OOC: Lol. Well good! I start Sept. 5th so I'm very excited to go back! Glad you are enjoying it so far!



Ooc:Thanks!And lucky,I wish I didnt have to 'till then!But I guess I'll survive.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *sneezes* Oops! Sorry! *coughs a bit*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sneezes* Oops! Sorry! *coughs a bit*



Katelyn:Bless you!You feel okay?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Bless you!You feel okay?



Carly: Oh, well..., I guess I have felt better in my life than this moment, but I'll survive. *coughs again*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Oh, well..., I guess I have felt better in my life than this moment, but I'll survive. *coughs again*



Katelyn:*looks at her worriedly* Are you sure?If you feel ill we should get you medicine or take you to the doc.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her worriedly* Are you sure?If you feel ill we should get you medicine or take you to the doc.



Carly: I'm sure I'm fine... *wipes her nose with a tissue. *in Animal Kingdom* So what ride do you want to ride, Kate? *looks at Niall and smiles big* Hehe


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Brandon's right, this is SOOO slow when school comes around!


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Where have you all gone!? You haven't been on in days!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Where have you all gone!? You haven't been on in days!



Ooc:Im super sorry.Schools been kinda busy,I've had homework everyday and other things so I couldnt be on!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Im super sorry.Schools been kinda busy,I've had homework everyday and other things so I couldnt be on!



OOC: Oh, ok! I understand! But, you should get on more! 1D thread too.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: This week has been busy, since I start school on Monday. Yesterday especially was a heck of a day.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: This week has been busy, since I start school on Monday. Yesterday especially was a heck of a day.



OOC: Why do they even make us go to school? It ruins our online social lives!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Why do they even make us go to school? It ruins our online social lives!



OOC:


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I'm sure I'm fine... *wipes her nose with a tissue. *in Animal Kingdom* So what ride do you want to ride, Kate? *looks at Niall and smiles big* Hehe





niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Oh, ok! I understand! But, you should get on more! 1D thread too.



Katelyn:*grins* I've seen on maps that this place has a ride like the mountain Everest!Lets go ride that!Its supposed to be a super wicked rollercoaster!

Ooc:I'll try too,starting now.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* I've seen on maps that this place has a ride like the mountain Everest!Lets go ride that!Its supposed to be a super wicked rollercoaster!
> 
> Ooc:I'll try too,starting now.



Carly: Oh... ok... *sneezes*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Oh... ok... *sneezes*



Katelyn:*squels* Yay!Lets go!*grabs her and Niall's hands and drags them to the ride*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*squels* Yay!Lets go!*grabs her and Niall's hands and drags them to the ride*



Carly: *yawns and follows her slowly*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *yawns and follows her slowly*



Katelyn:*runs up to the ride and jumps up and down smiling* Theres only a fifteen minute wait!Lets go!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*runs up to the ride and jumps up and down smiling* Theres only a fifteen minute wait!Lets go!



Carly:*gets in line and watches as it moves forwards*

OOC: Sorry that I wasn't on! I went skating tonight with a bunch of my friends!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly:*gets in line and watches as it moves forwards*
> 
> OOC: Sorry that I wasn't on! I went skating tonight with a bunch of my friends!



Katelyn:*grinning all through the line* Look at all these things!Do you think this really is the yeti?That would be so cool!*gets in a seat infront of them next to a boy around her age and smiles at him but looks away to look around*

Ooc:Sounds fun!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grinning all through the line* Look at all these things!Do you think this really is the yeti?That would be so cool!*gets in a seat infront of them next to a boy around her age and smiles at him but looks away to look around*
> 
> Ooc:Sounds fun!



Carly: *gets in a seat next to Niall* This is going to be... fun.

OOC: Sorry I wasn't online earlier! I was getting art stuff and I went to the mall too.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *gets in a seat next to Niall* This is going to be... fun.
> 
> OOC: Sorry I wasn't online earlier! I was getting art stuff and I went to the mall too.



Katelyn:*hears her and turns around smiling* Absolutely!Too bad after this we should probably be going home,I'm getting kinda worries about the others.

Ooc:Its cool!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*hears her and turns around smiling* Absolutely!Too bad after this we should probably be going home,I'm getting kinda worries about the others.
> 
> Ooc:Its cool!



Carly: You're right... We've been gone for a long time...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: You're right... We've been gone for a long time...



Katelyn:*nods* I wonder if Lewis ever found his way back,or if Crystal and Jackson are okay.I really miss them,and Fiona,Cho and even Tammin.*the ride starts to move so she turns around*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* I wonder if Lewis ever found his way back,or if Crystal and Jackson are okay.I really miss them,and Fiona,Cho and even Tammin.*the ride starts to move so she turns around*



Carly: *so Katelyn can hear* I'm sure he did, but I don't know about Crystal and Jackson. They're probably lost and hurt somewhere alone.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *so Katelyn can hear* I'm sure he did, but I don't know about Crystal and Jackson. They're probably lost and hurt somewhere alone.



Katelyn:*frowns and doesnt really say anything throughout the ride thinking**gets off when its over* We have to leave._Now_.I'm even more worried now.*starts walking towards the exit without waiting for an answer from them*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns and doesnt really say anything throughout the ride thinking**gets off when its over* We have to leave._Now_.I'm even more worried now.*starts walking towards the exit without waiting for an answer from them*



Carly: *hurries after her* Calm down! I was kidding! I'm sure they're fine!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *hurries after her* Calm down! I was kidding! I'm sure they're fine!



Katelyn:*shakes her head still walking* But you're right,we havent seen them or spoken to them in forever.They could be anywhere in the world and we dont even know!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Thanks for keeping this alive, even if it is on life support. This week has just been busy, what with starting school on Monday, and other personal life stuff.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head still walking* But you're right,we havent seen them or spoken to them in forever.They could be anywhere in the world and we dont even know!


Carly: Well they can do whatever they want. If they cared about us, they wouldn't have left anyways.
OOC: Working on so many drawing requests right now it's crazy! I should have never offered any haha!


Fairywings said:


> OOC: Thanks for keeping this alive, even if it is on life support. This week has just been busy, what with starting school on Monday, and other personal life stuff.



OOC: You're welcome. No problem, wings.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Thanks for keeping this alive, even if it is on life support. This week has just been busy, what with starting school on Monday, and other personal life stuff.



Ooc:No problem!We dont want this to end either and hopefully it might pick up a bit once everyone settled.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Well they can do whatever they want. If they cared about us, they wouldn't have left anyways.
> OOC: Working on so many drawing requests right now it's crazy! I should have never offered any haha!
> 
> 
> OOC: You're welcome. No problem, wings.



Katelyn:*stops walking and gets hit by people walking by but doesnt care**turns to look at her* They do care about us,I know they do.They're just together so they felt like the had to go somewhere to get away from us.*starts to sound like shes trying to comfort herself* They do care about us.Both of them are going to come home,I know it.They arent going to leave us.*starts walking to the bus stops**thinks* _Thats exactly what I told my self about my mum,hopefully this time its true._

Ooc: Haha I bet they're going to look good though!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:No problem!We dont want this to end either and hopefully it might pick up a bit once everyone settled.



OOC: Yeah. Tomorrow I should be free besides turning my hair red. And then the next day, I debut as a red head for the first day. Well, not really, I've dyed it red once before, but none of my friends/people I know have seen it. No doubt I'll be called a souless (spelling?) ginger. School will pretty much suck any way I could possibly look at it though.

I did get a new violin! It sounds so beautiful!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Yeah. Tomorrow I should be free besides turning my hair red. And then the next day, I debut as a red head for the first day. Well, not really, I've dyed it red once before, but none of my friends/people I know have seen it. No doubt I'll be called a souless (spelling?) ginger. School will pretty much suck any way I could possibly look at it though.
> 
> I did get a new violin! It sounds so beautiful!



Ooc:Ooh sounds cool!And that would be stupid to call you that,I know I wouldnt.I bet it lookspretty!Awesome about the new violin,wish I could play an instrument!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*stops walking and gets hit by people walking by but doesnt care**turns to look at her* They do care about us,I know they do.They're just together so they felt like the had to go somewhere to get away from us.*starts to sound like shes trying to comfort herself* They do care about us.Both of them are going to come home,I know it.They arent going to leave us.*starts walking to the bus stops**thinks* _Thats exactly what I told my self about my mum,hopefully this time its true._
> 
> Ooc: Haha I bet they're going to look good though!



Carly: I wouldn't be so sure, Katelyn...

OOC: Thanks! I can draw pretty well, so people ask a lot. My drawings take forever though, because they're portrait style.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I wouldn't be so sure, Katelyn...
> 
> OOC: Thanks! I can draw pretty well, so people ask a lot. My drawings take forever though, because they're portrait style.



Katelyn:*gets to a bus stop**turns with tears in her eyes and shouts* They are!I know it!*lowers her voice to above a whisper* I cant lose anyone else,especially not two at the same time.*slides down a sign and shakes her head* I know its stupid,and really childish probaby,but I tink that this is sort of my family.I mean my real one is broken and you guys act like you love me more than any of my faily members so I just thought...*hides her face in her hands* God I'm so dumb.

Ooc:You're welcome! I wish I could do something artistic,I'm all boring.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: I'll post, even though none of the people who happen to be interacting with my characters are on.

Going to control Lewis a bit, if you read this, sorry Dan.

Crystal: *to Lewis* We should leave. The Death Eaters orchestrated the plane crash and apparated away. If they know Jackson and I survived, they'll be looking for us. They have it out for us, especially Jackson. They wanted us to join up and him to kill his insane mother who was a death eater but too out of control. And who knows what the local or even national muggle authorities are up to. We need to keep moving. *they come out of the vision* Thank you Max, but we better be going.

Maximillian: You sure you can make it on your own?

Crystal: *covering up her doubt* Yes of course. Come on John. *they leave the cottage* *the cottage erupts in fire, sending debris flying everywhere* *RUN!* *as she runs, she unknowingly gets her ankle cut up and pierced with debris*

Fiona: *laughs* Crystal won't take kindly to you protecting her. Very independant girl, Crystal is. Even got mad at me when I defended her in the old days. Odd she's still that way, considering our pasts. But then, people don't change much. They learn and grow, but no one changes beyond that. *in a very low voice, so he may or may not hear it* Of course, I know Cryssie better than she realizes. Suppose it comes with the training. You learn to analyze others, but you don't know yourself. *in a normal voice* I can take her to some allies of mine, the people who made me the person that I am. They're good people. She'd be all right for a few years, but once she gets old enough.........well, as long as Voldemort lives I can't guarentee you that she would be in no harm. But I could look after her. Thing is, unless you want your memory wiped afterwards, you probably couldn't come with me. They may just take away your memories of the girl and the place, but I don't do.......er, I'm not under the mind department. I know I sound like a lunatic, but unless you can find her a guardian or send her to an orphanage, what other choice do you have? *momentarily her eyes and face darken and there's a ferocity in her voice that's never been heard in her voice before in public* Age doesn't really mean anything when it comes to war, when war starts you've got to become an adult real quick. Or at least mature as one.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gets to a bus stop**turns with tears in her eyes and shouts* They are!I know it!*lowers her voice to above a whisper* I cant lose anyone else,especially not two at the same time.*slides down a sign and shakes her head* I know its stupid,and really childish probaby,but I tink that this is sort of my family.I mean my real one is broken and you guys act like you love me more than any of my faily members so I just thought...*hides her face in her hands* God I'm so dumb.
> 
> Ooc:You're welcome! I wish I could do something artistic,I'm all boring.



Carly: Don't worry. They'll be fine, no matter how long they decide to hide from reality. They can live in their own little world, but one day they'll see the truth, and regret ever leaving. After you've left, the real world only get's worse... *is even more hurt in her terrible life because they left*

OOC: I'm sure you can! Anyone can draw!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gets to a bus stop**turns with tears in her eyes and shouts* They are!I know it!*lowers her voice to above a whisper* I cant lose anyone else,especially not two at the same time.*slides down a sign and shakes her head* I know its stupid,and really childish probaby,but I tink that this is sort of my family.I mean my real one is broken and you guys act like you love me more than any of my faily members so I just thought...*hides her face in her hands* God I'm so dumb.
> 
> Ooc:You're welcome! I wish I could do something artistic,I'm all boring.



OOC: Don't worry. Every single person has one ability that naturally they do well in. They can do well in other things, but there's always the one natural talent. Fotr instance, I enjoy dabbling in theatre, I do play the violin, but my reall natural talent is writing. Find your natural talent, and it becomes your passion, or vice versa in some cases. I'm sure you have one. I don't really believe in a lot of things, like ghosts/spirits or superstition, but I believe everyone has one natural talent that marks them as an individual. You just have to figure out what it is. I'm sure you can! *hugs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Don't worry. They'll be fine, no matter how long they decide to hide from reality. They can live in their own little world, but one day they'll see the truth, and regret ever leaving. After you've left, the real world only get's worse... *is even more hurt in her terrible life because they left*
> 
> OOC: I'm sure you can! Anyone can draw!



Katelyn:*looks up* Thanks Carls.*stands up* But we still need to leave,maybe somethings on the muggle news that will help us or maybe they'll come home.*a bus pulls up and she jumps up and gets in the first seat she sees*I wonder if an owl would be able to send them a letter.

Ooc:I've tried,not the best pictures haha!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Don't worry. They'll be fine, no matter how long they decide to hide from reality. They can live in their own little world, but one day they'll see the truth, and regret ever leaving. After you've left, the real world only get's worse... *is even more hurt in her terrible life because they left*
> 
> OOC: I'm sure you can! Anyone can draw!



OOC: Well, considering Crystal's fleeing an exploding building, I don't think they're all right, and Fiona's a super-secret-agent-spy-sometimes-assasasin who's killed people, so she's messed up.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Don't worry. Every single person has one ability that naturally they do well in. They can do well in other things, but there's always the one natural talent. Fotr instance, I enjoy dabbling in theatre, I do play the violin, but my reall natural talent is writing. Find your natural talent, and it becomes your passion, or vice versa in some cases. I'm sure you have one. I don't really believe in a lot of things, like ghosts/spirits or superstition, but I believe everyone has one natural talent that marks them as an individual. You just have to figure out what it is. I'm sure you can! *hugs*



Ooc:Aw thanks! Honestly I don't really do anything other than singing and I really wouldnt call that a talent.People say I can sing but I really dont believe them,I just do it because its fun and I love it.It takes my mind off things.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks up* Thanks Carls.*stands up* But we still need to leave,maybe somethings on the muggle news that will help us or maybe they'll come home.*a bus pulls up and she jumps up and gets in the first seat she sees*I wonder if an owl would be able to send them a letter.
> 
> Ooc:I've tried,not the best pictures haha!



Carly: I can check a news website on my phone *smiles and unlocks it*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I can check a news website on my phone *smiles and unlocks it*



Katelyn:Really!?You can do that on a cell phone?*grins* Thats wicked!I want one now!*laughs*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Aw thanks! Honestly I don't really do anything other than singing and I really wouldnt call that a talent.People say I can sing but I really dont believe them,I just do it because its fun and I love it.It takes my mind off things.



OOC: Well, I'm glad there's something you enjoy doing. If you enjoy doing it, do it! When I want to clear my head, personally I pick up a book. I love reading. Usually I'll pick one of my fantasy or adventure novels, though once in a real but far away place are always good too.

EDIT: Oh yeah, the plane crash. Forgot it would have probably ben broadcasted everywhere. You could do names, or pictures or whatever. As a refresher just in case, it was going from Portland to NYC.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Really!?You can do that on a cell phone?*grins* Thats wicked!I want one now!*laughs*



Carly: Yeah! *checks her phone* *sees the plane crash story* It says that a plane crashed from Portland to New York City. *sees the pictures* Oh my gosh... Does that look like them to you?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Well, I'm glad there's something you enjoy doing. If you enjoy doing it, do it! When I want to clear my head, personally I pick up a book. I love reading. Usually I'll pick one of my fantasy or adventure novels, though once in a real but far away place are always good too.
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah, the plane crash. Forgot it would have probably ben broadcasted everywhere. You could do names, or pictures or whatever. As a refresher just in case, it was going from Portland to NYC.





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yeah! *checks her phone* *sees the plane crash story* It says that a plane crashed from Portland to New York City. *sees the pictures* Oh my gosh... Does that look like them to you?



Ooc:Thanks,I really do love it.I like to read too,not alot bt when I'm bored I pick one up.

Katelyn:*looks at the pictures**eyes widen and starts to ramble* Yes,oh my god they were in a plane crash!Do you think they survived?What if they did?Did they find someone to help?Are they injured?What if they didnt make it!?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Thanks,I really do love it.I like to read too,not alot bt when I'm bored I pick one up.
> 
> Katelyn:*looks at the pictures**eyes widen and starts to ramble* Yes,oh my god they were in a plane crash!Do you think they survived?What if they did?Did they find someone to help?Are they injured?What if they didnt make it!?



Carly: I'm not sure. But, it looks like reality hit their dream land pretty hard.

OOC: I'm not trying to be mean or anything, wings! Carly's just frustrated at the world right now!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I'm not sure. But, it looks like reality hit their dream land pretty hard.
> 
> OOC: I'm not trying to be mean or anything, wings! Carly's just frustrated at the world right now!



OOC: It's okay! And yeah, Crystal's always been unstable. Doubt she will ever becom not unstable.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I'm not sure. But, it looks like reality hit their dream land pretty hard.
> 
> OOC: I'm not trying to be mean or anything, wings! Carly's just frustrated at the world right now!



Katelyn:I'm serious Carly.Our best friends were just in a deadly plane crash and your still on about them in a dream world?!*the bus stops infront of the resort*Well excuse me while I try to make sure they're okay.*runs off the bus to their hotel room leaving them behind**thinks* _Now how am I supposed to do that?_


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: We have to keep moving! Go, go! *shoves him forward to keep him moving*

OOC: She's not noticing her destroyed ankle because I heard in biology that adrenaline stalls the pain signals until you're out of immediate danger so you don't feel pain if you're severely injured. Figured that could be happening to Crystal right now, just wanted to say that so it didn't sound like she automatically go super powers or something.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: We have to keep moving! Go, go! *shoves him forward to keep him moving*
> 
> OOC: She's not noticing her destroyed ankle because I heard in biology that adrenaline stalls the pain signals until you're out of immediate danger so you don't feel pain if you're severely injured. Figured that could be happening to Crystal right now, just wanted to say that so it didn't sound like she automatically go super powers or something.



Ooc:Thats cool!

Katelyn:*walks to the door ad realizes she doesnt have her key*Why me?!*thinks then gets out her wand* _Alohomora_ *grabs her bag and goes around the room like a maniac getting her clothes and other things while thinking*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I'm serious Carly.Our best friends were just in a deadly plane crash and your still on about them in a dream world?!*the bus stops infront of the resort*Well excuse me while I try to make sure they're okay.*runs off the bus to their hotel room leaving them behind**thinks* _Now how am I supposed to do that?_



Carly: Katelyn, wait! *chases after her*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Katelyn, wait! *chases after her*



Katelyn:*ignores her and continues to get everything of hers**muttering*Maybe I could try sending an owl...but would it find them?What if they aren't together?Maybe I should just watch the new for more information...


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*ignores her and continues to get everything of hers**muttering*Maybe I could try sending an owl...but would it find them?What if they aren't together?Maybe I should just watch the new for more information...



Carly: KATELYN, LISTEN TO ME! Are we going to go find them?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: KATELYN, LISTEN TO ME! Are we going to go find them?



Katelyn:*slams down a shirt she folded onto the bed**turns to the door to look at her* I honestly dont know if we'll find them,but I'm going to try.*puts shirts away and walks to get her things from the bathroom*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*slams down a shirt she folded onto the bed**turns to the door to look at her* I honestly dont know if we'll find them,but I'm going to try.*puts shirts away and walks to get her things from the bathroom*



Carly: Whoa, whoa whoa. Excuse me!? You're going to try!? This is a team effort, Katelyn!


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: *helps she and Lewis run a little farther, then collapses behind a tree* I think, think we're far enough away. Poor Maximillian. Whatever happened, he didn't deserve that. *ankle bleeds, turning the grass red, Crystal doesn't notice* *feels her eyelids getting heavier* That sucked. What even happened out there?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Whoa, whoa whoa. Excuse me!? You're going to try!? This is a team effort, Katelyn!



Katelyn:*walks out of the bathroom and puts the rest of her things in the bag**closes it and turns to her* Team effort?You were the one going on and on about how they were in a dream world!You were acting like they gave up on us and dont care about us!If this was a team effort you would have been with me too find them as soon as possible!Not telling me they dont wanna come back Carly!*slings the bag over her shoulder and slips on her converse*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks out of the bathroom and puts the rest of her things in the bag**closes it and turns to her* Team effort?You were the one going on and on about how they were in a dream world!You were acting like they gave up on us and dont care about us!If this was a team effort you would have been with me too find them as soon as possible!Not telling me they dont wanna come back Carly!*slings the bag over her shoulder and slips on her converse*



Carly: BECAUSE THEY LEFT US FOR A REASON, KATELYN! Use your head! whatever, I guess that doesn't matter to you! *storms out of the hotel room, dragging Niall with her* I'M GOING HOME.


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: *loses conciousness, passes out*

OOC: Not dying yet.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: BECAUSE THEY LEFT US FOR A REASON, KATELYN! Use your head! whatever, I guess that doesn't matter to you! *storms out of the hotel room, dragging Niall with her* I'M GOING HOME.



Katelyn:Fine!I'm used to people walking out on me!Why should you two be any different?!*walks over and slams the door**walks to her bag and sits next to it with her head in her hands**Whispers to herself* Now what am I going to do?I dont have anyone.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Fine!I'm used to people walking out on me!Why should you two be any different?!*walks over and slams the door**walks to her bag and sits next to it with her head in her hands**Whispers to herself* Now what am I going to do?I dont have anyone.



Carly: *starts walking to the airport* *ranting to Niall* WHO NEEDS HER!? She's just another person who can't accept reality! Just another person who will hurt me. Who has hurt me. I need to go to the bathroom. *finds a bathroom on her way there, and results to self harm again*  *whispers* I thought I'd never do this again... Guess I was wrong.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *starts walking to the airport* *ranting to Niall* WHO NEEDS HER!? She's just another person who can't accept reality! Just another person who will hurt me. Who has hurt me. I need to go to the bathroom. *finds a bathroom on her way there, and results to self harm again*  *whispers* I thought I'd never do this again... Guess I was wrong.



Katelyn:*sighs and walks to he mirror and cleans the makeup then ran down her face from her tears* Great,another person who made me cry.*shakes her head and checks how much money she has* Not nearly enough for a ticket.*sighs**grabs her bag and walks out the door**mutters*Lets see what some singing costs. *walks towards the airport*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs and walks to he mirror and cleans the makeup then ran down her face from her tears* Great,another person who made me cry.*shakes her head and checks how much money she has* Not nearly enough for a ticket.*sighs**grabs her bag and walks out the door**mutters*Lets see what some singing costs. *walks towards the airport*



Carly: *covers the fresh cuts on her arms with bracelets* *walks out of the bathroom* Well, let's go. *sighs*


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: *goes in and out of consciousness, fighting herself* What's wrong with me?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *covers the fresh cuts on her arms with bracelets* *walks out of the bathroom* Well, let's go. *sighs*



Katelyn:*runs up to the entrance of the airport and walks to where people are waiting for their planes to arrive**stands next to the wall and puts her hat infront of her* Here goes nothing. *starts to sing It Will Rain by Bruno Mars*

Woman:*walks by and drops ten dollars*

*A little girl around seven runs up at the end of the song**drops five dollars* You have a pretty voice!

Katelyn:*gives her a small smile* Thanks sweetie,you're very nice to say that.Do you want me to sing a special song for you?

Little girl:*grins* Do you know One Direction?!

Katelyn:*fakes a smile* I use to. *shakes her head**starts to sing What Makes You Beautiful*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*runs up to the entrance of the airport and walks to where people are waiting for their planes to arrive**stands next to the wall and puts her hat infront of her* Here goes nothing. *starts to sing It Will Rain by Bruno Mars*
> 
> Woman:*walks by and drops ten dollars*
> 
> *A little girl around seven runs up at the end of the song**drops five dollars* You have a pretty voice!
> 
> Katelyn:*gives her a small smile* Thanks sweetie,you're very nice to say that.Do you want me to sing a special song for you?
> 
> Little girl:*grins* Do you know One Direction?!
> 
> Katelyn:*fakes a smile* I use to. *shakes her head**starts to sing What Makes You Beautiful*



Carly: *walks into the airport and sees her singing* Of course...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *walks into the airport and sees her singing* Of course...



Katelyn:*doesnt notice her and finishes the song*

Little girl:*smiles and jumps up and down* That was awesome!Do you have a favorite?I love Niall!*sighs dreamily*

Katelyn:*giggles* I think Harry is pretty cool,but Niall is an amazing friend.

Little girl:How do you know?

Katelyn:*shrugs* I can read people pretty good.

Little girl:*nods* Well when you're famous for your singing you can marry Harry and I can have Niall!

Katelyn:*really laughs* Okay,deal.But you might have to fight for him,my best-*pauses* Someone I know really loves him.*frowns*

Little girl:*gives her a dollar* Well I'll be ready!My mom says I have to go,see you later!*runs away*

Katelyn:*sighs**sings So Sick by Ne-yo*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*doesnt notice her and finishes the song*
> 
> Little girl:*smiles and jumps up and down* That was awesome!Do you have a favorite?I love Niall!*sighs dreamily*
> 
> Katelyn:*giggles* I think Harry is pretty cool,but Niall is an amazing friend.
> 
> Little girl:How do you know?
> 
> Katelyn:*shrugs* I can read people pretty good.
> 
> Little girl:*nods* Well when you're famous for your singing you can marry Harry and I can have Niall!
> 
> Katelyn:*really laughs* Okay,deal.But you might have to fight for him,my best-*pauses* Someone I know really loves him.*frowns*
> 
> Little girl:*gives her a dollar* Well I'll be ready!My mom says I have to go,see you later!*runs away*
> 
> Katelyn:*sighs**sings So Sick by Ne-yo*



Carly: *walks past her and to the counter to buy the tickets*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *walks past her and to the counter to buy the tickets*



*A couple people give her fifty dollars all together*

Katelyn:*thinks she knows her but shakes her head**counts the money* Just a bit more.*thinks*

*Two girls come over*

Girl 1:Hi we heard you singing and we were wondering if you knew any more One DIrection?

Katelyn:Sorry girls,I only know the one.

Girl 1:Well do you know any others by the,even from X Factor?

Katelyn:*thinks* Yeah,I think so.Why?

Girl 2:Well we're here on vacation with our families and we love 1D and its my birthday so we really wanna listen.

Katelyn:*sighs* Sure,no problem.*starts to Torn*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> *A couple people give her fifty dollars all together*
> 
> Katelyn:*thinks she knows her but shakes her head**counts the money* Just a bit more.*thinks*
> 
> *Two girls come over*
> 
> Girl 1:Hi we heard you singing and we were wondering if you knew any more One DIrection?
> 
> Katelyn:Sorry girls,I only know the one.
> 
> Girl 1:Well do you know any others by the,even from X Factor?
> 
> Katelyn:*thinks* Yeah,I think so.Why?
> 
> Girl 2:Well we're here on vacation with our families and we love 1D and its my birthday so we really wanna listen.
> 
> Katelyn:*sighs* Sure,no problem.*starts to Torn*



Niall: *hears her* *turns around and catches her eye* *shakes his head and turns back around*

Carly: *knows she's there, but doesn't give her the satisfaction of turning around*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *hears her* *turns around and catches her eye* *shakes his head and turns back around*
> 
> Carly: *knows she's there, but doesn't give her the satisfaction of turning around*



Katelyn:*sees him and stops singing**looks at the girls apologetically* *lies* Sorry,my throats starting to hurt.

Girl 2:*grins* Its fine,you totally just made my day!*gives her hug* Thanks so much.*gives her twenty dollars and runs away with her friend*

Katelyn:*sighs and gets the money* Well I've got more than enough.*walks to the starbucks and thinks they've already left*

Guy:Welcome to Starbucks,what can I get ya?

Katelyn:*looks at the menu* Can I get a...Mango and Passion fruit Ice Blend?

Guy:Sure thing babe.*winks and walks to get her drink*

Katelyn:*frowns and shakes her head*

Guy:*walks back* It'll be done in a minute.*leans on the couter* So that was you singing?

Katelyn:Yeah,it was.

Guy:*chuckles* I heard you singing One Direction,those dudes seriously suck.

Katelyn:*glares* No they dont,they're all really talented.

Guy:*shakes his head* Naw,you girls only like them 'cause you think hey're cute.I dont even see why the blonde ones in it,my little sister a her friends say that he shouldnt be apart of them.

Katelyn:*super angry*Okay,thats it.I've been through alot today,I've lost two friends who are somewhere I dont know,I lost possibly the sweetest guy friend,and my best friend hates me.But I won't put up with idiots who hate on Niall on top of it all!He has a great voice an is an amazing friend,you have to be an idiot not to see it!*slaps him and walks away**turns around* Oh,and I dont want that drink _babe_.*walks to a seat*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *says to Niall* Hey babe, I'm hungry. Could we get a bite to eat at the airport McDonald's before we leave?

Niall: Yeah, I'm starvin'. *takes her hand and heads that way*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *says to Niall* Hey babe, I'm hungry. Could we get a bite to eat at the airport McDonald's before we leave?
> 
> Niall: Yeah, I'm starvin'. *takes her hand and heads that way*



Katelyn:*sighs* Well that was fun.*thinks* _If I'm going on a long plane ride might as well get comfy _*stands up and goes to the bathroom to change**goes into a stall and changes into comfy shorts and a disney shirt she bought**Puts on her grey One Piece**walks out and looks in the mirror and giggles* Well I'm comfy!*fixes her hair into a bun*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs* Well that was fun.*thinks* _If I'm going on a long plane ride might as well get comfy _*stands up and goes to the bathroom to change**goes into a stall and changes into comfy shorts and a disney shirt she bought**Puts on her grey One Piece**walks out and looks in the mirror and giggles* Well I'm comfy!*fixes her hair into a bun*



Carly: *eats and heads out* Uggh... We're probably going to have to get on the same flight as Katelyn...

Niall: *nods, but says nothing rude about her*

OOC: I would NEVER mean any of this being mean stuff, just so you know.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *eats and heads out* Uggh... We're probably going to have to get on the same flight as Katelyn...
> 
> Niall: *nods, but says nothing rude about her*
> 
> OOC: I would NEVER mean any of this being mean stuff, just so you know.



Katelyn:*walks out and ignores looks people are giving her because of her one piece and walks straight up to the counter to get tickets* Hello,I need one ticket to Mullingar,Ireland.

Flight attendent:Yes ma'am.*looks through her compter* May I ask why a young girl like you is traveling so far away?

Katelyn:*rolls her eyes* I'm from Ireland,so I need to get home to get some of my things from the place I'm staying at.I'm not that young either,I'm turning fourteen November 13th.

Flight attendent:*nods* Well have a nice flight!*hands her one ticket* Your plane leaves in about thirty minutes.

Katelyn:*takes the ticket and groans* Great. *sits back down in her seat*

OOc:Haha I know!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks out and ignores looks people are giving her because of her one piece and walks straight up to the counter to get tickets* Hello,I need one ticket to Mullingar,Ireland.
> 
> Flight attendent:Yes ma'am.*looks through her compter* May I ask why a young girl like you is traveling so far away?
> 
> Katelyn:*rolls her eyes* I'm from Ireland,so I need to get home to get some of my things from the place I'm staying at.I'm not that young either,I'm turning fourteen November 13th.
> 
> Flight attendent:*nods* Well have a nice flight!*hands her one ticket* Your plane leaves in about thirty minutes.
> 
> Katelyn:*takes the ticket and groans* Great. *sits back down in her seat*
> 
> OOc:Haha I know!



Carly: *they sit down in chairs not far from Katelyn* *texting on her phone, moodily*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *they sit down in chairs not far from Katelyn* *texting on her phone, moodily*



Katelyn:*doesnt really pay attention to anyone or anything**looks outside thinking about everything in her life intently*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*doesnt really pay attention to anyone or anything**looks outside thinking about everything in her life intently*



Carly: *puts her phone away and starts lazily at Niall*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *puts her phone away and starts lazily at Niall*



Katelyn:*stops thinking and frowns* Didnt expect to find that out...*sighs**gets up and walks by them to go to the Starbucks again**hums superhero*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*stops thinking and frowns* Didnt expect to find that out...*sighs**gets up and walks by them to go to the Starbucks again**hums superhero*



Carly: *forgetting about what's under her bracelet, she pulls at them, showing the scars and Niall sees them*

Niall: What'd you do? *angry and hurt*

Carly: *tears in her eyes* I don't want to talk about it right now. I'll tell you later...


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*walks up to Starbucks* Hello,can I have a Mango and Passion fruit Ice Blend?

Older woman:Sure sweetie.*goes in the back and makes it for her**brings it to her* Anything else?

Katelyn:*thinks* Actually,do you have cookies?

Older woman:*laughs* Yes,here.*grabs her two* That will be $9.75

Katelyn:*hands her the money* Thanks!*takes her things and sits in the same spot eating silently*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks up to Starbucks* Hello,can I have a Mango and Passion fruit Ice Blend?
> 
> Older woman:Sure sweetie.*goes in the back and makes it for her**brings it to her* Anything else?
> 
> Katelyn:*thinks* Actually,do you have cookies?
> 
> Older woman:*laughs* Yes,here.*grabs her two* That will be $9.75
> 
> Katelyn:*hands her the money* Thanks!*takes her things and sits in the same spot eating silently*



Carly: *grabs a small pad of paper out of her purse and sketches on it* *humming Gotta Be You quietly*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *grabs a small pad of paper out of her purse and sketches on it* *humming Gotta Be You quietly*



Katelyn:*finishes and throws her things away**sits in her seat criss-crossed*

*A teenage boy walks by and goes to the same spot she sang at and starts playing guitar*

Katelyn:*listens to him and actually smiles**takes out some money and walks over*

Boy:*finishes his song*

Katelyn:*puts ten dollars in his guitar case* You're really good,you know that?I love the guitar.

Boy:*looks up and smiles* Thanks,you play?

Katelyn:*shakes her head* Nah,I've always wanted to learn.I was going to ask my friend when we got home but some...problems came up.

Boy:*nods slowly* Well I cold teach you alittle,if you want.

Katelyn:*nods excitedly and sits next to him**he strts to teach her how to play some songs*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *draws a heart in chains, all knotted up* *sighs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *draws a heart in chains, all knotted up* *sighs*



Kateln:*finds out his name is Justin**looks up smiling at the three songs shes learned**sees her and automatically frowns*

Justin:*notices her frown* You okay,Kate?

Katelyn:*shakes her head**looks at him and fakes another smile* Yeah I'm fine,just thought of an old memory.So what was that song?

Justin:That was stereo hearts,so now you know how to play and sing it.*smiles*

Katelyn:*grins* Great!So now I know Stereo Hearts,Moments,and We Are Young right?

Justin:Yupp.

*her plane is called*

Katelyn:*frwons* Thats me,I gotta go.*stands up* It was great to meet you,and thanks for teaching me.*walks away*

Justin:Wait!*runs after her* Take this guitar,I have an electric one at home.

Katelyn:*grins and gives him a hug* Thank-you!*runs onboard*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *gets up out of her seat after the plane is called* *gets on board and sits down*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *gets up out of her seat after the plane is called* *gets on board and sits down*



Katelyn:*tries to find her seat* Where the Nandos is it!?*blushes when she realizes she said that very loudly* I'm sorry everyone!*fins her seat next to a woman with a baby and little boy**sits in the isle seat close to them**stands up and tries to put her bag in the compartment above her* I hate being a leprechaun.*jumps trying to get her things in*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *sits quietly on the plane until she falls asleep*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*finally gets her bag into the compartment* Yes! *sits down with her guitar under her feet**when the plane leaves she sees some people are asleep and takes her guitar out**looks at the litte boy next to her* Would you mind if I played a song?

Little boy:*shakes his head*

Katelyn:*nods and starts to play Moments by One Direction but she doesnt know who its by**finishes the song and smiles* I wonder who sings that...


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finally gets her bag into the compartment* Yes! *sits down with her guitar under her feet**when the plane leaves she sees some people are asleep and takes her guitar out**looks at the litte boy next to her* Would you mind if I played a song?
> 
> Little boy:*shakes his head*
> 
> Katelyn:*nods and starts to play Moments by One Direction but she doesnt know who its by**finishes the song and smiles* I wonder who sings that...



Niall: *heard her* *wants to say something, but doesn't for Carly's sake* *looks out window*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *heard her* *wants to say something, but doesn't for Carly's sake* *looks out window*



Katelyn:*sighs**starts to play random chords**remembers a song she heard on the radio and tries to replay and sing it**groans when she messes up a couple notes**whisper-shouts* Darn fingers! *tries again and does it wrong again* Well fudgecakes.*sighs and starts to sing random bits of songs quietly*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *shifts in her sleep, restlessly*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *shifts in her sleep, restlessly*



Katelyn:*looks around and sees them both**stiffens and turns around hoping noone saw that.**starts playing the song again**grins when she plays it right* Holy Nandos I did it.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *groans and wakes up* *rubs her back*

OOC: My back hurts really bad in the real world right now. You can see where I get some of my ideas haha XD


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *groans and wakes up* *rubs her back*
> 
> OOC: My back hurts really bad in the real world right now. You can see where I get some of my ideas haha XD



Katelyn:*sighs and grabs another magazine**smirks when she sees One Direction all over it**sarts to read articles about the boys and take quizzes*

Ooc:Haha very nice


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs and grabs another magazine**smirks when she sees One Direction all over it**sarts to read articles about the boys and take quizzes*
> 
> Ooc:Haha very nice



Carly: *stretches* *whines* Niall, my back hurts.

Niall: Shhh... You'll be ok.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *stretches* *whines* Niall, my back hurts.
> 
> Niall: Shhh... You'll be ok.



Katelyn:*laughs when she reads why Niall bleaches his hair* Really?I'm sure the baby fluffy chicken appreciates that.*shakes her head smiling**reads some lyrics to "One Thing"*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs when she reads why Niall bleaches his hair* Really?I'm sure the baby fluffy chicken appreciates that.*shakes her head smiling**reads some lyrics to "One Thing"*



Carly: *squirms* Why does my back hurt SO much?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *squirms* Why does my back hurt SO much?



Katelyn:*tries not to turn around to help**sings the lyrics to More Than This quietly trying to learn them**mutters* When do we get off?I need to do things.


----------



## niallsprincess

Niall: *rubs her back, trying to make it better*

Carly: *groans*

Niall: You might have to see a doctor when we get back...

Carly: *frowns*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*starts to doze off**rubs her eyes**puts up her hood and lays in her seat using her elbow as a pillow and her legs up in the seat* What a terrible day at the happiest place on earth.*closes her eyes and slowly falls asleep*

Ooc:Nighty-night!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*starts to doze off**rubs her eyes**puts up her hood and lays in her seat using her elbow as a pillow and her legs up in the seat* What a terrible day at the happiest place on earth.*closes her eyes and slowly falls asleep*
> 
> Ooc:Nighty-night!



Carly: *eventually falls back asleep herself*

OOC: Na night. Im gonna sleep now too.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: I am now a red head.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: I am now a red head.



Ooc:Cool,I hope it looks good!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Cool,I hope it looks good!



OOC: My hair takes forever to dry, so it's not completely done yet, but the dye is in and the process is finished.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: My hair takes forever to dry, so it's not completely done yet, but the dye is in and the process is finished.



Ooc:Oh,well when it is dry I'm sure it will look good.

Katelyn:*wakes up on the plane**groan and stretches* Great,my legs feel stiff.*sighs**stops a flight attendant walking by* Excuse me,how long until we land?

Attendent:*smiles* We will be landing in a little less then thirty minutes.*walks away*

Katelyn:Amazing.*takes the same magazine and continues to read*


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: *wakes* Ugh.......I feel terrible. I musta fallen asleep sometime last night. *tries to sit forward* Agh! *looks at her burned and slightly pierced ankle* Oh.


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*taps her foot impatiently* When is this bloody plane goig to land!?I need to get home.*sighs**takes out some parchment and starts writing a letter to her aunt in Ireland*


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: I feel.......ouch.


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*finishes the letter and puts it in her bag**starts to hum quietly**mutters* I wonder if auntie would let me stay with her when I get back,I haven't seen her in awhile...*thinks of what she would say*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *wonders where she s going to stay when she gets back in case theres no other option*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*The pilot says they can get off**grumpily* About time!*rolls her eyes and grabs her guitar**stands up and jumps up to get her bag**finally gets it and runs off the plane,straight out of the airport and heads to the mansion*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*The pilot says they can get off**grumpily* About time!*rolls her eyes and grabs her guitar**stands up and jumps up to get her bag**finally gets it and runs off the plane,straight out of the airport and heads to the mansion*



Carly: *gets off the plane, and grabs a mango smoothie from starbucks* *only a couple feet behind Katelyn*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *gets off the plane, and grabs a mango smoothie from starbucks* *only a couple feet behind Katelyn*



Katelyn:*walks inside and walks straight to her room and throws her bag on her bed**walks back down the stairs not making a sound and grabs crackers from the kitchen**starts to walk to Luke's room**The whole time she didnt say a word*


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: *lying on the ground* Need to move........ *tries to get into a sitting position*

Fiona: *something beeps* Oh, that's mine. Excuse me for a minute, Jackson. *walks a few feet away and ducks around a tree* I'm here.

Caller: Report on the situation in the United States.

Fiona: At the moment, it's very unlikely we'll get American reinforcements for the war. American wizards are spread thinly across the country. And the ones I've met are very territorial. More concerned about their silly gang fights then true danger and war. 

Caller: *scoffs* The Americans are very self centered. Should've known. Maybe you'll do better with the Canadians. Can you get across the border?

Fiona: I'd leave immediately, but I'm kind of in the middle of something.

Caller: Are you in danger? How long will it take Agent Wing?

Fiona: No, I'm fine. But I don't know how long it'll take.

Caller: *after a moment* We're giving you three days. Got that? Three days. Be in Canada before the sun sets on the third day, or you'll be punished severely. 

Fiona: Roger that. Agent Wing, signing out.

Caller: Remember, before the sun sets on the third day! *hangs up*

Fiona: *pockets communication device* Whoa. *straightens up* *walks casually towards Jackson* Back.

OOC: Incorporated Little Mermaid!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks inside and walks straight to her room and throws her bag on her bed**walks back down the stairs not making a sound and grabs crackers from the kitchen**starts to walk to Luke's room**The whole time she didnt say a word*



Carly: *stares at Katelyn as she passes and rolls her eyes* *heads up to her room*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *stares at Katelyn as she passes and rolls her eyes* *heads up to her room*



Katelyn:*igores her**walks to his door and takes a deep breath**knocks softly*

Luke:*opens the door and looks at her shocked* You're back!How was the trip?Did you have fun?

Katelyn:*shakes her head**says with no emotion* At first I did,but towards the end things got complicated.

Luke:*looks at her weirdly* You okay?You seem...different.

Katelyn:*shrugs* I don't know,but I was thinking and we need to talk.

Luke:*hesitantly* Okay...?

Katelyn:*sighs* I think we need to break-up.We never really see each other and I don't really like you as a boyfriend,but I really want us to stay friends.I need one right about now.

Luke:*nods slowly* Sure,if a friend is what you need I'll be your friend.

Katelyn:*smiles alittle* Thanks,now do you have an owl?I need to send a letter really quick.

Luke:*smiles* Yeah I do.Here,I'll send it.

Katelyn:*hands him the letter* Tell him to send it to Nicole O'Riley in Dublin.

Luke:*gives the letter to his owl and it flies off*

Katelyn:Thanks.*walks off to her room and locks her door behind her*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *throws her stuff into her suitcase* We need to get out of here, Niall... *heads down the stairs with her stuff*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *throws her stuff into her suitcase* We need to get out of her, Niall... *heads down the stairs with her stuff*



Katelyn:*walks out of her room and into the kitchen to put up the crackers**sees her coming down the stairs**says in a darker kind of tone unlike her usually happy light voice* So you two are leaving now?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks out of her room and into the kitchen to put up the crackers**sees her coming down the stairs**says in a darker kind of tone unlike her usually happy light voice* So you two are leaving now?



Carly: *mutters* Why would it matter to you? *opens the front door with Niall behind her*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *mutters* Why would it matter to you? *opens the front door with Niall behind her*



Katelyn:*sadness shows in her eyes but she hides it* Well you were my best friend,I guess old habits like worrying about you last a bit.Goodbye then,hope you have nice lives.*runs up the stairs and into her room and shuts her door**sits on her bed looking out the window**lets a few tears fall*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sadness shows in her eyes but she hides it* Well you were my best friend,I guess old habits like worrying about you last a bit.Goodbye then,hope you have nice lives.*runs up the stairs and into her room and shuts her door**sits on her bed looking out the window**lets a few tears fall*



Carly: *tugs at the scars on her arms and heads out the door* Goodbye, Katelyn... *kisses her two fingers and holds them out before handing down the road*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *tugs at the scars on her arms and heads out the door* Goodbye, Katelyn... *kisses her two fingers and holds them out before handing down the road*



Katelyn:*sighs**walks into her bathroom and looks at her reflection**cleans her face and looks back up**frowns* I've lost my mum,dad,my whole family,my best friend and Niall.I hate life,I need to change.*gets an idea**grabs her wand and changes her hair so its longer and really wavy*Thats a good start,I've always wanted hair like this.*hears a pecking a her window**walks over and sees and owl with her letter,takes it and reads* Oh my gosh,my birthdays the day after tomorrow.*frowns* Great presents I've gotten so far.*sighs*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *walks down the street when it starts to rain* *frowns*

Niall: *puts his jacket on her*

Carly: That doesn't really help... *crying, but it's hard to notice with all the rain drops*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *walks down the street when it starts to rain* *frowns*
> 
> Niall: *puts his jacket on her*
> 
> Carly: That doesn't really help... *crying, but it's hard to notice with all the rain drops*



Katelyn:*looks at the rain* Wow,the weather matches my mood.*shakes her head and puts on a hoodie**grabs her guitar opens her door and hears to see if anyone is out**when she doesnt hear anything she walks down the stairs**walks into the back yard and sits on a bench covered by an umbrella**starts to sing and play Skyscraper*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *after they've been walking for a couple hours, she gets tired* *they sit on a curb* *lays her head on his shoulder and falls asleep as the rain pours down on them*

OOC: I might be getting my tickets for next years tour VERY soon! ahaha!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *after they've been walking for a couple hours, she gets tired* *they sit on a curb* *lays her head on his shoulder and falls asleep as the rain pours down on them*
> 
> OOC: I might be getting my tickets for next years tour VERY soon! ahaha!



Katelyn:*finishes and walks down to the town to the store**enters and puts her hood down**looks around* Now where are they?*walks around until she finds a skateboard**takes it and pays for it**rides it to the club**thinks sadly* _I was going to do this with Carly,now I have to do this alone.I wish I could turn back time._

Ooc:Thats phenoniniall!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Once this part of the story is over and everyone's on the same page we'll do a time jump to Christmas time. Meanwhile, I think It's about time for Crystal's 16th b-day.

Fiona: I should get a hold of Katelyn, tell her I'll be gone for a short time. *glances at Jackson* Once I'm done here, I, uh, I have a job to do. *calls Katelyn*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Once this part of the story is over and everyone's on the same page we'll do a time jump to Christmas time. Meanwhile, I think It's about time for Crystal's 16th b-day.



Ooc:Sounds good to me!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Sounds good to me!



OOC: Edited my post for an IC part.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes and walks down to the town to the store**enters and puts her hood down**looks around* Now where are they?*walks around until she finds a skateboard**takes it and pays for it**rides it to the club**thinks sadly* _I was going to do this with Carly,now I have to do this alone.I wish I could turn back time._
> 
> Ooc:Thats phenoniniall!



Carly: *wakes up, soaked* *now she can't stop coughing and sneezing* *looks up at Niall, who is still asleep* *wakes him up* We need to get moving... *stands up, and stretches* *sneezes and rubs her back* *winces at the extremely piercing pain in her back* *falls to her knees*

Niall: *kneels down next to her* Are you ok?

Carly: *shakes her head, and groans loudly* I... need... help...


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Once this part of the story is over and everyone's on the same page we'll do a time jump to Christmas time. Meanwhile, I think It's about time for Crystal's 16th b-day.
> 
> Fiona: I should get a hold of Katelyn, tell her I'll be gone for a short time. *glances at Jackson* Once I'm done here, I, uh, I have a job to do. *calls Katelyn*





Fairywings said:


> OOC: Edited my post for an IC part.



Katelyn:*Enters the club and gets a spot to sing**hears the phone ring and answers in her darker sounding voice* Uhm,hello?


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: *examines her ankle for the first time* *a tennis ball shaped burn is on her ankle, destroying the flesh in her ankle* This is bad..... *pulls out the only chunks of debris, two pieces of wood and two pieces of glass* Owwwwwwww!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*Enters the club and gets a spot to sing**hears the phone ring and answers in her darker sounding voice* Uhm,hello?



Fiona: It's Fiona. Or Fi, whatever you want to call me. Are you back at the manor? Sorry I'm not there if you are, I've.........gone back to work.


----------



## niallsprincess

Niall: I think we need to take you to a doctor now...

Carly: *gasps as the pain in her back worsens* *clenches her fists* *nods*

Niall: *picks her up and heads to the closest hospital* It'll be ok...


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: It's Fiona. Or Fi, whatever you want to call me. Are you back at the manor? Sorry I'm not there if you are, I've.........gone back to work.



Katelyn:Yeah,I'm back.Where are you and what are you doing for work?Oh,and do you know where Jackson and Crystal are?I was really worried.


----------



## niallsprincess

Nurse: *sees Carly's back* You need to be taken to the emergency room. Right away. It's bad.

Carly: Am I going to be ok, though? *gets wheeled to emergency room*

Nurse: Maybe.*To Niall* You need to stay in the waiting room, sir.

Niall: *nods and turns back*

Carly: *enters emergency room*

Doctor: You need emergency surgery. Right now. *gives her pre operation medication to take*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yeah,I'm back.Where are you and what are you doing for work?Oh,and do you know where Jackson and Crystal are?I was really worried.



Fiona: I'm not in the country right now. As for work, doing some favors. *pretends she haas no idea about Crystal or Jackson* What? Crystal and Jackson haven't come back yet? Are you okay?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: I'm not in the country right now. As for work, doing some favors. *pretends she haas no idea about Crystal or Jackson* What? Crystal and Jackson haven't come back yet? Are you okay?



Katelyn:Oh,well be careful.*has alittle worriness in her voice* You haven't seen them?I was hoping you had tracked them down or something,I havent seen them since they left.*takes away the worriness in her tone* I'm fine,nothing to bother you with.Just alittle worried about Jack and Crystal.How long will you be gone?


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *in surgery*

Doctor: *puts a bunch of pins, screws, and plates in her back/spine* *works carefully and slowly*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Oh,well be careful.*has alittle worriness in her voice* You haven't seen them?I was hoping you had tracked them down or something,I havent seen them since they left.*takes away the worriness in her tone* I'm fine,nothing to bother you with.Just alittle worried about Jack and Crystal.How long will you be gone?



Fiona: Has something happened to them? I was going to track them down, but I was caught up in work. Well, it's easier said than done, but I'll be careful. As for time..........I honestly just don't know. Depends on how long it takes. My gut says a month, but it may be much shorter or much longer than that.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: Has something happened to them? I was going to track them down, but I was caught up in work. Well, it's easier said than done, but I'll be careful. As for time..........I honestly just don't know. Depends on how long it takes. My gut says a month, but it may be much shorter or much longer than that.



Katelyn:I dunno,I was thinking about writing one of them but all I know is their plane crashed on the way to New York from Portland.I dont even know if they're still together or if they split up for some reason or even if they're still anywher near where they crashed,thats why I'm not looking for them myself,I dont even know where to start looking.Well as long as your careful I guess it doesnt matter if you're gone for a bit,I dont think any of us need to lose anyone else.*closes her eyes and sighs*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I dunno,I was thinking about writing one of them but all I know is their plane crashed on the way to New York from Portland.I dont even know if they're still together or if they split up for some reason or even if they're still anywher near where they crashed,thats why I'm not looking for them myself,I dont even know where to start looking.Well as long as your careful I guess it doesnt matter if you're gone for a bit,I dont think any of us need to lose anyone else.*closes her eyes and sighs*



Fiona: Their plane crashed?! That I did not know. *glares at Jackson* Don't worry about me Kate, I may be twelve, but I've been on the run for who knows how long. I can take care of myself. I'll call you when I can.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *wakes up in the recovery room* *groans because she can't move at all*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Fiona: Their plane crashed?! That I did not know. *glares at Jackson* Don't worry about me Kate, I may be twelve, but I've been on the run for who knows how long. I can take care of myself. I'll call you when I can.



Katelyn:Yeah,it was a big shock.I know you have,but I cant help but worry a bit.Talk to you later.*hangs up**walks up on stage and sings and plays Moments on her guitar*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *gets to go out of the recovery room now, but she needs help walking, so the nurse help*

Niall: There's my princess. Well, let's go. *pulls her onto his back, so she doesn't have to walk*

Carly: *trying to ignore the stitches all down her back* I want to go home...

Niall: To your family?

Carly: Yeah, but they hate me, so there's no chance of that...

Niall: Don't worry... Things will work out. *sings Wait For You by Elliot Yamin quietly* *the rain stops* Let's find a hotel.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yeah,it was a big shock.I know you have,but I cant help but worry a bit.Talk to you later.*hangs up**walks up on stage and sings and plays Moments on her guitar*



Fiona: Talk to you soon. *hangs up* *glares at Jackson* Just when were you planning on telling me that my sister almost died? And where is she? Where's Crystal?!

Crystal: *notices it's still bleeding* How on earth do I heal this? Whatever it was, I won't be able to use magic.


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*sings a few more songs and finally finishes**steps off stage and takes the money she made**gets on her skateboard and rides to the store**runs in* One more appearance change,now where is it?*looks around and finds the hair care isle**walks down and looks through the colors* Blonde?No.Blue?Not at all.*sees a brown almost black color**gets a small smile and buys it**rides home and runs straight to her bathroom*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *lays on the hotel room bed with black, skin tight jeans and a tight purple and black checkered t-shirt* *dark makeup on* I wish I could go home...


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*finishes drying her hair and looks in the mirror**stares at herself with her darker hair**sighs and walks out**changes into a blue tanktop with black skinny jeans and the same purple hoodie with converse**leaves her face natural and walks out of the house and rides her skateboard around not really looking where she going*


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: Wish I could get help......but there's no way I can walk.......but still I have to try. *struggles to get into a standing position* Agh! Hurts a lot......


----------



## niallsprincess

Niall: *falls asleep*

Carly: *gets up and walks over to the balcony* ... Well... This is it. *looks over the edge* *puts one foot up*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*stops infront of a coffe shop and walks in getting a coffe and walks out to drink outside*Wonder where I am.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *climbs to the other side of the railing of the balcony* *starts to let go slowly*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*finishes her drink and starts to skate slowly looking to see how far from the mansion she is* How can I already be lost in an hour?I really stink at directions.*keeps skating into a town*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *trying to be quiet* *her phone falls out of her pocket* Gah! *hoping it didn't wake Niall up* *reaches down to get it*

Niall: *touches her back*

Carly: *jumps and loses her balance on the ledge* *starts to stumble off of it*

Niall: *grabs her hand and pulls her up* And what exactly do you think you were doing?

Carly: You're the only one I have now, Niall. Even Katelyn left, when she promised to never go...


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*sees a couple of teenagers talking infront of a store**skates over and stops infront of them* Hey,sorry to just come up but do you know how to get to Mullingar from here?

*A boy about fifteen looks her up and down*:Yeah,you just go back the way you were for about and hour and a half.How did you get here,did you walk?

Katelyn:Thanks for the directions,and nbviously I rode my skateboard.*rolls her eyes and skates fast back to the mansion**thinks* _I wonder how Carls and Nialler are,I hope they're okay.Even if they dont care about me anymore._


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*thinks* _Maybe I should go looking for them and apologize,they might not accept but at least they'll know I dont hate them or gave up on them._*doesnt pay attention and skates too fast and loses her balance**falls onto the ground and hits her head and scrapes her hands and some of her arms**holds her head**shouts* Ow!Holy Nandos that hurts! *cries silently a bit**looks at her hands and doesnt see any blood from her head but her arms are bleeding and have bruses* Just great.*stands up and winces**sighs and picks up her board and starts to walk home*


----------



## Fairywings

Fiona: Maybe I should call Carly too. There's a possibility she hasn't been told yet. *dials and calls Carly*


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: Maybe I should call Carly too. There's a possibility she hasn't been told yet. *dials and calls Carly*



Carly: *laying with her head in Niall's lap on the balcony floor, crying about EVERYTHING* *hears her phone* *yanks it out of her pocket* Hello?


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*Finally gets back to the mansion**walks in and drops her skateboard**runs up the stairs into her room and to her bathroom and tries to clean her cuts**cries because of the stinging* Geez,this hurts!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *laying with her head in Niall's lap on the balcony floor, crying about EVERYTHING* *hears her phone* *yanks it out of her pocket* Hello?



Fiona: It's Fiona. You know, Crystal's younger sis. Sorry I wasn't at the manor when you got back. I was and still am in the middle of something.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: It's Fiona. You know, Crystal's younger sis. Sorry I wasn't at the manor when you got back. I was and still am in the middle of something.



Carly: Like what?


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Like what?



Fiona: I'm doing some friends some favors. Anyway, the next one, it'll take a while, I don't know how long. I'm abroad, so travel will also take some time too. But I'll be in contact when I can.


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*finishes with her cuts and just cries sitting on her counter**hides her face in her hands*Whats wrong with me,what have I ever done to lose everyone I've ever cared about!?*starts to cry harder*

Luke:*hears her from his room and walks to her room**knocks on her bathroom door* Kate?Why are you crying?

Katelyn:*doesnt say anything*

Luke:Can you at least let me in?

Katelyn:*walks over and opens the door**goes back to her spot and continues to cry*

Luke:*walks over and hugs her* Its okay.Everythings going to work out in the end,I know it.

Katelyn:*breaks down and grips on to him and cries into his shoulder*


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: I'm doing some friends some favors. Anyway, the next one, it'll take a while, I don't know how long. I'm abroad, so travel will also take some time too. But I'll be in contact when I can.



Carly: *sighs* Okay... Be safe, I guess.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sighs* Okay... Be safe, I guess.



Fiona: I'll be safe. And I'll see you soon. *grins* You remind me of my sister. *coughs quietly* Well, I just felt I should give you a heads up. I've already contacted Kate, so there's no need to tell anyone. If luck holds out, I'll be home for Christmas. *wistfully* My first real Christmas since before Crystal became a first year.


----------



## jessidoll

Luke:*carries her to the bed and sits next to her* So what happened to make you cry?

Katelyn:*puts a pillow from behind her into her lap and plays with it* Well I was on my skateboard coming home when I started thinking if Carly and Niall would ever forgive me or if I should go see them and I fell.Before all this we had a fight and she left me,just like everyone else in my life.She left and I told her that.*tears come down* Niall probably hates me two for leaving Carly and while I was crying...everything came back to me......and I really hate my life.*takes a deep breath* So I tried to do the same thing I did when mum died..I wanted to change.So I dyed my hair and started skating again but Im getting depressed again....I dont want to be though!*starts to cry again*

Luke:*rubs her back*Its fine,everythings going to work out.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Fiona: I'll be safe. And I'll see you soon. *grins* You remind me of my sister. *coughs quietly* Well, I just felt I should give you a heads up. I've already contacted Kate, so there's no need to tell anyone. If luck holds out, I'll be home for Christmas. *wistfully* My first real Christmas since before Crystal became a first year.



Carly: Ok, Fi. See you soon. Bye. *hangs up and sobs into Niall's chest* Why does everyone have to leave me? *makes sure her cuts are hidden under the bracelets* Everything bad happens to me...

Niall: Shhh... It'll be ok. *strokes her hair*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*wakes up and walks to her closet**changes into a black long sleeve shirt with skinny jeans in the bathroom**looks in the mirror and sees her red puffy eyes and bags since she cried all night**sighs and puts her heair up and walks back to her guitar**starts to play a slow,sad song without singing*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Shocking........I actually had a great day at school today.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Shocking........I actually had a great day at school today.



Ooc:Weird,but good!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Weird,but good!



OOC: Yeah, I know! And trhe first play this year is Mulan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Yeah, I know! And trhe first play this year is Mulan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ooc:That's so cool!!!!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:That's so cool!!!!



OOC: I'm definitely going to try to get in crew, and it depends, but I may try out for a part.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm definitely going to try to get in crew, and it depends, but I may try out for a part.



Ooc:Oohh!Sounds fun either way.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Oohh!Sounds fun either way.



OOC: I'll definitely have to update you guys when I have an update.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *sighs and gets up from the balcony floor* *had been crying with her head in Niall's lap all night long* My neck is stiff... *gets up and walks to the hotel room door after changing into a dark sweater and black skin tight jeans* *her hair is flat ironed and long in the front and spiked in the back*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: I'll definitely have to update you guys when I have an update.



Oocefinitly!

Katelyn:*sighs and stops playing**walks down the stairs and grabs her skateboard**about to walk out the door*

Luke:*walks down* Hey Kaykay,you hungry?

Katelyn:*shakes her head and walks out**skates to town*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: I'm going to go for a walk in town, okay, Niall?

Niall: Okay, see you soon, Carls. Be easy on yourself. Don't hurt yourself. Times will get better. *smiles at her*

Carly: *nods and smiles weakly back* I'll be back soon. *goes into town by foot*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*finally gets to town and steps off her board and puts it under her arm**walks to the music store and walks in**looks around*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finally gets to town and steps off her board and puts it under her arm**walks to the music store and walks in**looks around*



Carly: *heads to the music store*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *heads to the music store*



Katelyn:*sees the One Direction Deluxe CD and grabs it**looks at the songs and notices Moments**thinks* So this is who sang Moments.*puts it in a CD player by her and listens to it with headphones**bobs her head listening to the music*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sees the One Direction Deluxe CD and grabs it**looks at the songs and notices Moments**thinks* So this is who sang Moments.*puts it in a CD player by her and listens to it with headphones**bobs her head listening to the music*



Carly: *walks into the music store and picks up some Ed Sheeran CDs* *sees Katelyn* *doesn't say anything, but it watching her closely*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *walks into the music store and picks up some Ed Sheeran CDs* *sees Katelyn* *doesn't say anything, but it watching her closely*



Katelyn:*doesnt see her and finishes the CD**takes off the headphones and looks like she wants to smile but doesnt**doesnt say a word and takes the CD and looks at others*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *sad look on her face* *continues to stare at Katelyn looking at the CDs* *sadness over comes her again* *pays for the CD*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *sad look on her face* *continues to stare at Katelyn looking at the CDs* *sadness over comes her again* *pays for the CD*



Katelyn:*sighs and gets an old Stevie Wonder single called Isn't she lovely**Looks at other Cds and sees one by Selena and Demi about each other from a movie**tears up and sits in a chair next to the window and takes deep breaths**mutters thinking noone will hear her in a scratchy voice from crying and not talking* I'm not going to be depressed...I've changed so I wont do anything...Carly and Niall are gone...just like everyone else.*wipes a couple tears away*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs and gets an old Stevie Wonder single called Isn't she lovely**Looks at other Cds and sees one by Selena and Demi about each other from a movie**tears up and sits in a chair next to the window and takes deep breaths**mutters thinking noone will hear her in a scratchy voice from crying and not talking* I'm not going to be depressed...I've changed so I wont do anything...Carly and Niall are gone...just like everyone else.*wipes a couple tears away*



Carly: *making a lot of noise with CDs, hoping that Katelyn will notice that she's there*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *making a lot of noise with CDs, hoping that Katelyn will notice that she's there*



Katelyn:*hears and shouts angrily looking at the table**her voice is still scratchy but she doesnt  care* What the bloody nandos are you doing to make all that noise?!I swear my heads hurting worse because of you!*looks at her angrily and notices who it is and her face goes blank*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*hears and shouts angrily looking at the table**her voice is still scratchy but she doesnt  care* What the bloody nandos are you doing to make all that noise?!I swear my heads hurting worse because of you!*looks at her angrily and notices who it is and her face goes blank*



Carly: *hears the yelling* *glares at her* *makeup is dark, and it's obvious that she's changed. A LOT*
OOC: pic of her hair... sorry if you don't like it :3


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *hears the yelling* *glares at her* *makeup is dark, and it's obvious that she's changed. A LOT*
> OOC: pic of her hair... sorry if you don't like it :3



Katelyn:*flinches at her glare and looks at her CDs on the table**Says quietly but loud enough to hear* Sorry for yelling.

Ooc:It looks cool!Different,but really cool!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*flinches at her glare and looks at her CDs on the table**Says quietly but loud enough to hear* Sorry for yelling.
> 
> Ooc:It looks cool!Different,but really cool!



Carly: It's cool... *a buuuunch of eyeliner* *drinking a mango smoothie from starbucks*

OOC: WIsh I could do that to my hair!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: It's cool... *a buuuunch of eyeliner* *drinking a mango smoothie from starbucks*
> 
> OOC: WIsh I could do that to my hair!



Katelyn:*plays with her fingers not looking at her thinking she'll cry and nods* So...hows everything?

Ooc:That would be cool!I've always wanted highlight but I dont know if I could keep up with them.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*plays with her fingers not looking at her thinking she'll cry and nods* So...hows everything?
> 
> Ooc:That would be cool!I've always wanted highlight but I dont know if I could keep up with them.



Carly: Fine I guess... Had to have emergency surgery, and now Niall and I are staying at some hotel... We need to find a place to buy. He promised me we would... *voice is higher pitched now, dancing lightly over words as though she might get hurt for saying them*

OOC: My hair has natural blonde highlights in them  . Obviously not THAT noticeable, but I just like the style of that hair.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Fine I guess... Had to have emergency surgery, and now Niall and I are staying at some hotel... We need to find a place to buy. He promised me we would... *voice is higher pitched now, dancing lightly over words as though she might get hurt for saying them*
> 
> OOC: My hair has natural blonde highlights in them  . Obviously not THAT noticeable, but I just like the style of that hair.



Katelyn:*looks up with wide eyes just like she used to when something came up that scared her**says in a voice almost like her old one* You had surgery?Are you okay,what happened?*notices what she said and how Carly has changed and looks down again and says with the same lower voice* I mean,I've heard surgeries can be dangerous.*plays with the end if her dark hair*

Ooc:Lucky!I REALLY want them!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks up with wide eyes just like she used to when something came up that scared her**says in a voice almost like her old one* You had surgery?Are you okay,what happened?*notices what she said and how Carly has changed and looks down again and says with the same lower voice* I mean,I've heard surgeries can be dangerous.*plays with the end if her dark hair*
> 
> Ooc:Lucky!I REALLY want them!



Carly: *her hair has black streaks too* I'm fine... Part of my spine just detached from the other or something... *throws her coffee away* *picks up another CD*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *her hair has black streaks too* I'm fine... Part of my spine just detached from the other or something... *throws her coffee away* *picks up another CD*



Katelyn:*nods slowly* Sounds painful,I hope nothing like that happens to you again.*stands up and rubs her head where she hit it**leans againt a wall and reads the lyrics to the Stevie song on the back*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods slowly* Sounds painful,I hope nothing like that happens to you again.*stands up and rubs her head where she hit it**leans againt a wall and reads the lyrics to the Stevie song on the back*



Carly: *doesn't notice her head is hurt* *fixes her hair with a comb real quick*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *doesn't notice her head is hurt* *fixes her hair with a comb real quick*



Katelyn:*looks back up at her* Nice new hair by the way.Its...different.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks back up at her* Nice new hair by the way.Its...different.



Carly: *nods* Yeah,... yeah it is.

OOC: I just watched a boy directioners twit cam. It was AMAZAYN! He lives in Australia. Was chatting with him. He looked JUST like Liam Payne! OMG fangirl attack!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *nods* Yeah,... yeah it is.
> 
> OOC: I just watched a boy directioners twit cam. It was AMAZAYN! He lives in Australia. Was chatting with him. He looked JUST like Liam Payne! OMG fangirl attack!



Katelyn:*sighs* Might as well get this over with.*looks at the ground and scuffs her shoe on the ground* I'm sorry I yelled at you in America,it was dumb.I should have listened to you.And I'm sorry I left you,I told you I wouldn't but I did anyway.I know you probably won't forgive me,I know I wouldnt,but I thought I would let you know.*a ghost if a smile is on her face* Crazy that me crying my eyes out and falling off a skateboard would push me to say that.*walks to the cashier and pays for the CDs*

Ooc:Omg sounds fabulous!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs* Might as well get this over with.*looks at the ground and scuffs her shoe on the ground* I'm sorry I yelled at you in America,it was dumb.I should have listened to you.And I'm sorry I left you,I told you I wouldn't but I did anyway.I know you probably won't forgive me,I know I wouldnt,but I thought I would let you know.*a ghost if a smile is on her face* Crazy that me crying my eyes out and falling off a skateboard would push me to say that.*walks to the cashier and pays for the CDs*
> 
> Ooc:Omg sounds fabulous!



Carly: It's ok. Don't worry. Sometimes reality is just the better thing... *already paid for her CDs* Sorry that you fell off of your skateboard...

OOC: It was PERFECT. Chatting with him was GREAT! He lives in Australia. He said he might go to a 1D concert next year for the first time. Crazy how I fan girl over HIM. haha!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: It's ok. Don't worry. Sometimes reality is just the better thing... *already paid for her CDs* Sorry that you fell off of your skateboard...
> 
> OOC: It was PERFECT. Chatting with him was GREAT! He lives in Australia. He said he might go to a 1D concert next year for the first time. Crazy how I fan girl over HIM. haha!



Katelyn:*nods**shrugs* Its fine,I just got a few cuts and bruises and I banged my head up but I'll be fine.Luke helped me when I cleaned everything up so it could have been worse.*takes her CDs she just paid for and turns to look at her*

Ooc:Haha he sounds cool!And hes from Australia?!I've always eanted to go there!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods**shrugs* Its fine,I just got a few cuts and bruises and I banged my head up but I'll be fine.Luke helped me when I cleaned everything up so it could have been worse.*takes her CDs she just paid for and turns to look at her*
> 
> Ooc:Haha he sounds cool!And hes from Australia?!I've always eanted to go there!



Carly: Luke... you still going out with that kid?

OOC: Yes he is, and I have to! He's soo cool!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Luke... you still going out with that kid?
> 
> OOC: Yes he is, and I have to! He's soo cool!



Katelyn:*shakes her head*I brokeup with him the day you guys left.Things just werent the same between us and I didnt want to lead him on.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head*I brokeup with him the day you guys left.Things just werent the same between us and I didnt want to lead him on.



Carly: Understood.... I had a problem like that once...

OOC: It's true I did too haha!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Understood.... I had a problem like that once...
> 
> OOC: It's true I did too haha!



Katelyn:*nods* We're still friends,he helped me while I..brokedown really.Its probably stupid to say I brokedown but I did.I felt terrible.*froens**grabs her skateboard* I'd better go back,tell Niall I said hi?I kinda miss his blonde hair,and I hope you dont get hurt or anything again.*gives a smile thats not like her normal one and runs outside and skates home**runs inside and gies to her room for the rest of the night and falls asleep at night*

Ooc:Haha well I better go!Night girly!!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* We're still friends,he helped me while I..brokedown really.Its probably stupid to say I brokedown but I did.I felt terrible.*froens**grabs her skateboard* I'd better go back,tell Niall I said hi?I kinda miss his blonde hair,and I hope you dont get hurt or anything again.*gives a smile thats not like her normal one and runs outside and skates home**runs inside and gies to her room for the rest of the night and falls asleep at night*
> 
> Ooc:Haha well I better go!Night girly!!



Carly: I will *goes back, lays down on the couch, tells Niall and falls asleep I'm his arms*

OOC: goodnight!


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*wakes up early and stretches in her bed**looks out her window and sits up* Well,I'm finally fourteen.Thats something good I suppose.*stands up and changes into a pair of shorts and a gray soccer jersey**puts her hair in a high ponytail with her bangs across her forehead**plays her guitar for a hour*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *wakes up and rubs her back* *does her hair and says goodbye to Niall when he leaves for a band thing* *yawns*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*stops playing when she hears a pecking at her window**walks over and opens the window**three huge owls fly in,each with a package and letter**pays them all and closes the window when they leave**opens the presents and gets money from her older cousin Nick**gets a Camera and photo album from her cousin Alison and gets a new iPhone and money for music for on her phone*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*stops playing when she hears a pecking at her window**walks over and opens the window**three huge owls fly in,each with a package and letter**pays them all and closes the window when they leave**opens the presents and gets money from her older cousin Nick**gets a Camera and photo album from her cousin Alison and gets a new phone and money for music for on her phone*



OOC: oooh, my brother's girlfriend's name is Allison!

Carly: *puts stuff in her bag and heads to starbucks*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: oooh, my brother's girlfriend's name is Allison!
> 
> Carly: *puts stuff in her bag and heads to starbucks*



Ooc:Haha awesome!I've always loved that name!

Katelyn:*reads her cousins letters with them saying how much they miss her,when is she coming back and how much she has changed**leave her Aunt and Uncle's letter for later**puts on her converse and gets Nick's money and her new phone and runs down the stairs to the backyard looking for something*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *gets her mango smoothie and one for Harry after Niall called, asking if she could bring one to the studio for Harreh*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*sighs when she cant find a football(american soccer ball)**runs to the front and jogs to town**thinks*_Maybe I should run more often.I used to play football really good,maybe I could start again._


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*gets to the store and walks in to the sports isle**walks to the front and pays for the ball**walks outside and starts to bounce the ball on her knees,counting each quietly*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gets to the store and walks in to the sports isle**walks to the front and pays for the ball**walks outside and starts to bounce the ball on her knees,counting each quietly*



Carly: *gives the smoothie to Hazz at the studio*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*counts* 63...64..65 *drops the ball when her pocket vibrates**screams surprised and calms down when she figures out what it was**chases after the ball and kicks it infront of her and looks at her phone walking and kicking**sees everyone who she use to talk too at her aunts and uncles placein her contacts and sees a missed call from her aunt**sighs and calls her back walking around*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *Louis drags her around on the wooden floor by her feet* *laughs* Wonder what Katelyn's doing...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *Louis drags her around on the wooden floor by her feet* *laughs* Wonder what Katelyn's doing...



Katelyn:*Talks to her aunt for awhile and realizes she hasn't ate in almost two days and walks into the same Starbucks**talks into the phone* Auntie give me a minute,I'm getting something from Starbucks.*looks at the menu and gets the same drink shes always gotten without food**mouths thank-you to the cashier and walks out talking to her aunt on speaker while putting music on her phone**tells her everything* Then I rode home and went to bed.I wonder what Carly's doing now,probably with her boyfriend while I'm walking around going nowhere.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *watches as they rehearse* *texts Katelyn: hi girl xx*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *watches as they rehearse* *texts Katelyn: hi girl xx*



Katelyn:*gets the text and jumps again not expectig it again**smiles alittle* I think its going to be awhile before I get use to this muggle phone,auntie.*opens it and texts back:Hiya!I got a new phone! I've already got the One Direction CD on it,I'm addicted.I blame you and the boys good voices.**sends it and talks to her cousins*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gets the text and jumps again not expectig it again**smiles alittle* I think its going to be awhile before I get use to this muggle phone,auntie.*opens it and texts back:Hiya!I got a new phone! I've already got the One Direction CD on it,I'm addicted.I blame you and the boys good voices.**sends it and talks to her cousins*



Carly: *texts back while watching the boys rehearse: Cool. Watcha doing anyways? xx*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *texts back while watching the boys rehearse: Cool. Watcha doing anyways? xx*



Kately:*texts:Just got outta a Starbucks.Nothin sayz "Happy 14th Birthday" like a mango smoothie.Haha!**sends it and stops talking to her family**looks around and decides to takes pictures of the town for her scrapbook on her phone*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Kately:*texts:Just got outta a Starbucks.Nothin sayz "Happy 14th Birthday" like a mango smoothie.Haha!**sends it and stops talking to her family**looks around and decides to takes pictures of the town for her scrapbook on her phone*



Carly: *texts back: It's your birthday!? Happy birthday! I'll come see ya later!*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *texts back: It's your birthday!? Happy birthday! I'll come see ya later!*



Katelyn:*actually laughs for the first time**texts:Yeah buddy it is!Tanks!Nd you dont have to if you dont wanna,its just my b-day.*sends it and starts to sing "One Thing" still walking and with her drink*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*actually laughs for the first time**texts:Yeah buddy it is!Tanks!Nd you dont have to if you dont wanna,its just my b-day.*sends it and starts to sing "One Thing" still walking and with her drink*



Carly: *texts: naww I'm coming* *leaves the studio with the boys and heads to a store*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *texts: naww I'm coming* *leaves the studio with the boys and heads to a store*



Katelyn:*finishes her drink and throws it away in  bin**puts the football under her arm**Texts:Kk,if you wanna.I'm not at the mansion though,nd I prolly won't be 4 awhile,I'm trying to get out more.*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes her drink and throws it away in  bin**puts the football under her arm**Texts:Kk,if you wanna.I'm not at the mansion though,nd I prolly won't be 4 awhile,I'm trying to get out more.*



Carly: *texts: I know right, girl? I've been so busy in the last few days. ALWAYS out doin somethin or another* *picks up a birthday present for her* *goes clothes shopping with the boys*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *texts: I know right, girl? I've been so busy in the last few days. ALWAYS out doin somethin or another* *picks up a birthday present for her* *goes clothes shopping with the boys*



Katelyn:*Texts:Right!All I've done is play guitar and I went out that one day and saw you.I really need a life,I only just now sang!When do you wanna meet up?Can we meet in town if thats k?I really needa get outta my room,its kinda depressing after awhile and I am not getting depressed again!*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*Texts:Right!All I've done is play guitar and I went out that one day and saw you.I really need a life,I only just now sang!When do you wanna meet up?Can we meet in town if thats k?I really needa get outta my room,its kinda depressing after awhile and I am not gwtting depressed again!*



Carly: *texts: I wish I could say the same. Yeah, let's meet in town. Wherever we happen to run into each other*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *texts: I wish I could say the same. Yeah, let's meet in town. Wherever we happen to run into each other*



Katelyn:*texts:Its an adventure then!**starts to walks around looking for her and just the town taking pictures**starts to sing WMYB to pass the time*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*texts:Its an adventure then!**starts to walks around looking for her and just the town taking pictures**starts to sing WMYB to pass the time*



Carly: *walks with all of the boys to find her*

OOC: I'm going outside. Be back shortly! xx


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *walks with all of the boys to find her*
> 
> OOC: I'm going outside. Be back shortly! xx



Katelyn:*keeps looking but starts to kick the ball infront of her**hums Isn't She Lovely*

Ooc:KK,see ya real soon!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*keeps looking but starts to kick the ball infront of her**hums Isn't She Lovely*
> 
> Ooc:KK,see ya real soon!



Carly: *walks between Hazza and Niall, searching for Katelyn, the others shortly behind her*

OOC: I'm baack! Played basketball with my neighbor and a couple of our guy friends. It was a good time


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *walks between Hazza and Niall, searching for Katelyn, the others shortly behind her*
> 
> OOC: I'm baack! Played basketball with my neighbor and a couple of our guy friends. It was a good time



Katelyn:*walks around the corner and gets distracted by her footbal and starts to kick the ball on her knees again not looking where shes going* Gotta beat my record...

Ooc:Yay!Ooh sounds fun!!!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks around the corner and gets distracted by her footbal and starts to kick the ball on her knees again not looking where shes going* Gotta beat my record...
> 
> Ooc:Yay!Ooh sounds fun!!!



Carly: *runs into her* I found you! *her voice is still high pitched, fearing being hurt physically or emotionally* It took forever!

All The Boys: ...Hi! *smiles big*

OOC: It was! Sorry i stole Luke's color. Wont do it again.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *runs into her* I found you! *her voice is still high pitched, fearing being hurt physically or emotionally* It took forever!
> 
> All The Boys: ...Hi! *smiles big*
> 
> OOC: It was! Sorry i stole Luke's color. Wont do it again.



Katelyn:*stumbles back alittle and loses her ball across the street**smiles at her alittle more like her old one and her voice even sounds alittle better,but its still different* You found me!And it did,but at least we're still young.*sees the boys and shuts up**waves shyly and looks at the ground*

Ooc:Its fine!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*stumbles back alittle and loses her ball across the street**smiles at her alittle more like her old one and her voice even sounds alittle better,but its still different* You found me!And it did,but at least we're still young.*sees the boys and shuts up**waves shyly and looks at the ground*
> 
> Ooc:Its fine!



Harry: The way you smile at the ground, it ain't hard to tell, you don't know-oh-oh. You don't know you're beautiful... *smiles at her*

Carly: *grins up at Niall* *sighs* *her voice is really high* So what do you want to do, Kay?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: The way you smile at the ground, it ain't hard to tell, you don't know-oh-oh. You don't know you're beautiful... *smiles at her*
> 
> Carly: *grins up at Niall* *sighs* *her voice is really high* So what do you want to do, Kay?



Katelyn:*Blushes like a tomatoe and scuff her shoes**runs over and gets her ball**looks at Carly* Can we please go get something to eat?I actually havent eaten in awhile,I only had a mango smoothie from Starbucks,I just need something small if you guys arent hungry.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*Blushes like a tomatoe and scuff her shoes**runs over and gets her ball**looks at Carly* Can we please go get something to eat?I actually havent eaten in awhile,I only had a mango smoothie from Starbucks,I just need something small if you guys arent hungry.



Carly: I could use something too. I haven't eaten in... *thinks* four days now. *the boys all agree that they're hungry too* So where do you want to go to eat?

OOC: So if you combined your characters and harry's name, would it be Karry or Hatelyn? haha


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I could use something too. I haven't eaten in... *thinks* four days now. *the boys all agree that they're hungry too* So where do you want to go to eat?
> 
> OOC: So if you combined your characters and harry's name, would it be Karry or Hatelyn? haha



Katelyn:Nandos?Or maybe theres a McDonalds,whatever really.I still can eat anything and everything,I just haven't eaten that much recently.

Ooc:Haha,Karry!Definitly Karry.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Nandos?Or maybe theres a McDonalds,whatever really.I still can eat anything and everything,I just haven't eaten that much recently.
> 
> Ooc:Haha,Karry!Definitly Karry.



Carly: I want Nandos.

Niall: I second that!

Carly: Well, let's head there then.

Harry: *hurries to walk next to Katelyn* So, are you from here?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I want Nandos.
> 
> Niall: I second that!
> 
> Carly: Well, let's head there then.
> 
> Harry: *hurries to walk next to Katelyn* So, are you from here?



Katelyn:*smiles* Yay Nandos!*starts walking**looks at her phone when she talks so she doesnt look at him* Uhm,yeah.I'm from Delvin though,just a couple miles from here.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Yay Nandos!*starts walking**looks at her phone when she talks so she doesnt look at him* Uhm,yeah.I'm from Delvin though,just a couple miles from here.



Harry: You're a quiet one, aren't you. You're not saying much... *frowns, but he knows that she won't notice it*

Carly: *walks next to Niall*

Niall: *super excited* We're going to Nandos! We're going! Yes!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: You're a quiet one, aren't you. You're not saying much... *frowns, but he knows that she won't notice it*
> 
> Carly: *walks next to Niall*
> 
> Niall: *super excited* We're going to Nandos! We're going! Yes!



Katelyn:*shrugs* I really dont have much to say any more I guess.*starts looking through her music**giggles at Niall* Alittle excited Nialler?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* I really dont have much to say any more I guess.*starts looking through her music**giggles at Niall* Alittle excited Nialler?



Niall: Yes!!!!! *holding Carly's hand, excitedly*

Harry: *shrugs and sighs* You talk to Niall...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: Yes!!!!! *holding Carly's hand, excitedly*
> 
> Harry: *shrugs and sighs* You talk to Niall...



Katelyn:*frowns* Well I actually know Niall,I just met you...We're here.*walks in before she says something else**puts in one earbud and starts to quietly sing "I wish"*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns* Well I actually know Niall,I just met you...We're here.*walks in before she says something else**puts in one earbud and starts to quietly sing "I wish"*



Harry: *making as great an effort as he can* *sings I wish with her, in his beautifully, perfect voice*

Carly: *her and Niall smile and point at the two*

Niall: They'd be great, huh?

Carly: *nods* I was just thinking that.

Niall: *rubs her shoulder* Are you ok? You're voice is high. No one's going to her you.

Carly: *flinches as he put his hand to her shoulder, thinking he was going to hit her* *relaxes when he doesn't* Sorry... Yeah, I'm good.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *making as great an effort as he can* *sings I wish with her, in his beautifully, perfect voice*
> 
> Carly: *her and Niall smile and point at the two*
> 
> Niall: They'd be great, huh?
> 
> Carly: *nods* I was just thinking that.
> 
> Niall: *rubs her shoulder* Are you ok? You're voice is high. No one's going to her you.
> 
> Carly: *flinches as he put his hand to her shoulder, thinking he was going to hit her* *relaxes when he doesn't* Sorry... Yeah, I'm good.



Katelyn:*looks at him shocked and with a blush on her cheeks* Sorry,I was kinda in my own world.But holy nandos,you're even better in person!*blushes more* I mean...you know,as a uhm...singer.*walks to the front and tells a waiter how many there are and she starts walking to a table* Come on peoples,food awaiting!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at him shocked and with a blush on her cheeks* Sorry,I was kinda in my own world.But holy nandos,you're even better in person!*blushes more* I mean...you know,as a uhm...singer.*walks to the front and tells a waiter how many there are and she starts walking to a table* Come on peoples,food awaiting!



Harry: Thanks, love. You're not bad yourself! *follows, right beside Katelyn*

Carly: *her and Niall follow, hurriedly behind them, the rest of the boys right behind them* I'm starving...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Thanks, love. You're not bad yourself! *follows, right beside Katelyn*
> 
> Carly: *her and Niall follow, hurriedly behind them, the rest of the boys right behind them* I'm starving...



Katelyn:Me two,I haven't gone this long without eating in awhile.*blushes again* You're welcome,and I'm not that great,I just know a few notes.*sits down in a booth**smiles alitte and starts to sound like her old sel a bit more* So,are the rest of these boys going to make me blush as much as Curly over here?Carls you should have warned me!If I had known I'd be spending my birthday with four fit boys I probably would have wore something else,not a football jersey.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Me two,I haven't gone this long without eating in awhile.*blushes again* You're welcome,and I'm not that great,I just know a few notes.*sits down in a booth**smiles alitte and starts to sound like her old sel a bit more* So,are the rest of these boys going to make me blush as much as Curly over here?Carls you should have warned me!If I had known I'd be spending my birthday with four fit boys I probably would have wore something else,not a football jersey.



Carly: Don't worry, you can be yourselves around them! Right, Haz? *sees something outside* Uh... let's hurry up and eat...

OOC: Four? Last I recalled, there were five?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Don't worry, you can be yourselves around them! Right, Haz? *sees something outside* Uh... let's hurry up and eat...
> 
> OOC: Four? Last I recalled, there were five?



Katelyn:*looks at her curiously but forgets about it*Uhm okay.*flags over a waiter* Hello,I'd like the Peri Peri chicken.

Ooc:I know,I just made her not count Niall because she thinks he's her friend and Carly's boyfriend.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her curiously but forgets about it*Uhm okay.*flags over a waiter* Hello,I'd like the Peri Peri chicken.
> 
> Ooc:I know,I just made her not count Niall because she thinks he's her friend and Carly's boyfriend.



Carly: Same for me... *edge in her voice* *while the rest of the boys are ordering* Death eater outside. We gotta hurry a bit... We can still hang out with the guys after this...

OOC: Oh, ok! Sorry!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Same for me... *edge in her voice* *while the rest of the boys are ordering* Death eater outside. We gotta hurry a bit... We can still hang out with the guys after this...
> 
> OOC: Oh, ok! Sorry!



Katelyn:*gets tense and pales**nods,when the boys are done* Thats it,so can we get the check when we get the food?We're kinda in a hurry.

Waiter:*nods and walks to the kitchen*

Katelyn:*still tense,starts to tap her foot and look at the table*

Ooc:Its Ok!!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gets tense and pales**nods,when the boys are done* Thats it,so can we get the check when we get the food?We're kinda in a hurry.
> 
> Waiter:*nods and walks to the kitchen*
> 
> Katelyn:*still tense,starts to tap her foot and look at the table*
> 
> Ooc:Its Ok!!



Carly: *the small, blonde hairs on the back of her neck stand up*

Niall: Are you ok?

Carly: I'm fine. *whispers to Katelyn* That's Tim Black... He and my uncle, the one that we killed, worked together to kill my father... I could probably take him out, while you stay with the boys. I'd just tell them that I had to go to the bathroom. Then we wouldn't have to rush... Deal?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *the small, blonde hairs on the back of her neck stand up*
> 
> Niall: Are you ok?
> 
> Carly: I'm fine. *whispers to Katelyn* That's Tim Black... He and my uncle, the one that we killed, worked together to kill my father... I could probably take him out, while you stay with the boys. I'd just tell them that I had to go to the bathroom. Then we wouldn't have to rush... Deal?



Katelyn:*thinks for a bit**whispers* Deal,but if I even think you're getting hurt or he hurts you badly I swear I'm coming after him.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*thinks for a bit**whispers* Deal,but if I even think you're getting hurt or he hurts you badly I swear I'm coming after him.



Carly: *whispers* Don't worry, that won't happen. *says to the boys* I have to go to the bathroom, I'll be right back... *they all nod* *takes her wand out of her combat boot as she walks toward the dor*

OOC: She gonna get hurt, but Katelyn won't know until Carly takes him out and is badly injured.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *whispers* Don't worry, that won't happen. *says to the boys* I have to go to the bathroom, I'll be right back... *they all nod* *takes her wand out of her combat boot as she walks toward the dor*
> 
> OOC: She gonna get hurt, but Katelyn won't know until Carly takes him out and is badly injured.



Katelyn:*sighs and nods**the food gets here after she leaves**gives a small smile and starts to dig in**tries to be her old self and act normal* Okay,its official.Nandos is the best in the world!*starts to eat more*

Ooc:Kaykay!!!


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *walks out of the restaurant* Hello, Tom. We wouldn't want to make this a public, muggle display would we? Let's take it into that nice alley over there. It's not even dark.

Tim: Ok then. *heads that way, his wand drawn*

Carly: Fair fighting, now. *spells go flying back and forth* *gets hit really bad with crucio and a few others* *bleeding badly on the ground* *when he thinks he's won* Avada Kadavra!

Tim:*dies*

Carly: *texts Katelyn: say you need to use the restroom. help me... *


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *walks out of the restaurant* Hello, Tom. We wouldn't want to make this a public, muggle display would we? Let's take it into that nice alley over there. It's not even dark.
> 
> Tim: Ok then. *heads that way, his wand drawn*
> 
> Carly: Fair fighting, now. *spells go flying back and forth* *gets hit really bad with crucio and a few others* *bleeding badly on the ground* *when he thinks he's won* Avada Kadavra!
> 
> Tim:*dies*
> 
> Carly: *texts Katelyn: say you need to use the restroom. help me... *



Katelyn:*finishes her food before anyone else**looks at her phone when it vibrates* Is it okay if I go to the bathroom?*runs out of the resteraunt before anyone can answer and looks around**walks down the alley with her wand out and sees her,runs to her and crouches next to her* Carls,what happened?!What hurts?!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes her food before anyone else**looks at her phone when it vibrates* Is it okay if I go to the bathroom?*runs out of the resteraunt before anyone can answer and looks around**walks down the alley with her wand out and sees her,runs to her and crouches next to her* Carls,what happened?!What hurts?!



Carly: *breathless* He really got my shoulder pretty good. *the shoulder of her shirt is a rusty, red with blood* I killed him on the bright side... Think he broke my leg too somehow in the mess.... *starts to black out*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *breathless* He really got my shoulder pretty good. *the shoulder of her shirt is a rusty, red with blood* I killed him on the bright side... Think he broke my leg too somehow in the mess.... *starts to black out*



Katelynont you dare close your eyes,you have to stay up Carls.*looks at her leg**points her wand* _Episkey_! *her legs unbroken* Thats good.*sees all the blood on her shoulder* Thats pretty bad. *rips the fabric off her left sleeve and tries to wrap her shoulder up* I think you might need to go to the hospital...


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelynont you dare close your eyes,you have to stay up Carls.*looks at her leg**points her wand* _Episkey_! *her legs unbroken* Thats good.*sees all the blood on her shoulder* Thats pretty bad. *rips the fabric off her left sleeve and tries to wrap her shoulder up* I think you might need to go to the hospital...



Carly: But the boys can't know what happened. Only Niall knows about... magic!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: But the boys can't know what happened. Only Niall knows about... magic!



Katelyn:*looks at her confuced* Niall knows about magic?Huh,I completely forgot about that.I could have brought him,to help but I guess he would freak out.*shakes her head* We'll tell them you got jumped by a gang and that I found you when I came to look for you after I used the bathroom.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her confuced* Niall knows about magic?Huh,I completely forgot about that.I could have brought him,to help but I guess he would freak out.*shakes her head* We'll tell them you got jumped by a gang and that I found you when I came to look for you after I used the bathroom.



Carly: *dizzily slurring words* He knew I could do unusual things since we were little. He figured it out on his own. That's a good idea. I'll tell Niall what really happened some other time. I think I'd be fine, and not go to the hospital, but I couldn't explain this thing, so I guess that's my only option. Should we tell them then? *tries to get up but falls back*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *dizzily slurring words* He knew I could do unusual things since we were little. He figured it out on his own. That's a good idea. I'll tell Niall what really happened some other time. I think I'd be fine, and not go to the hospital, but I couldn't explain this thing, so I guess that's my only option. Should we tell them then? *tries to get up but falls back*



Katelyn:*puts her wand in her back pocket**catches her* Careful there girly.*puts her arm over her shoulder* Lets go get the boys.*walks them into the restaurant and ignores people staring*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*puts her wand in her back pocket**catches her* Careful there girly.*puts her arm over her shoulder* Lets go get the boys.*walks them into the restaurant and ignores people staring*



Carly: *wobbly, and laughing at herself as the people stare* *they get to the boys* So, I got jumped...

Niall: *stands up* What!?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *wobbly, and laughing at herself as the people stare* *they get to the boys* So, I got jumped...
> 
> Niall: *stands up* What!?



Katelyn:*says in a calm voice* Nialler calm down,Carls was jumped when she went out and I went looking for her and I found her like this.We should probably take her to the hospital before her shoulder gets worse.Someone help me here?I'm a fourteen year old girl who has no muscles at all.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*says in a calm voice* Nialler calm down,Carls was jumped when she went out and I went looking for her and I found her like this.We should probably take her to the hospital before her shoulder gets worse.Someone help me here?I'm a fourteen year old girl who has no muscles at all.



Niall: I've got her. *lifts her up, bridal style and starts to walk out.

Louis: careful. Don't want to hit her on anything.

Harry: you didn't get hurt, right, katelyn?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: I've got her. *lifts her up, bridal style and starts to walk out.
> 
> Louis: careful. Don't want to hit her on anything.
> 
> Harry: you didn't get hurt, right, katelyn?



Katelyn:Thanks leprechaun.*looks at Harry confuced* No,I'm fine.*says as if its obvious* I'm not important,why do you care?*jogs to catch up with them*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Thanks leprechaun.*looks at Harry confuced* No,I'm fine.*says as if its obvious* I'm not important,why do you care?*jogs to catch up with them*



Niall: uh huh...

Harry: you're important to me.

Louis: we're almost there.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: uh huh...
> 
> Harry: you're important to me.
> 
> Louis: we're almost there.



Katelyn:*shakes her head at Harry smiling alittle* You are a flirt aren't you?*to Louis* Thank goodnes.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head at Harry smiling alittle* You are a flirt aren't you?*to Louis* Thank goodnes.



Harry: you know it, love. *winks*

Carly: *closes her eyes and blacks out in Niall's arms*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: you know it, love. *winks*
> 
> Carly: *closes her eyes and blacks out in Niall's arms*



Katelyn:*rolls her eyes with a light blush* Whatever Curls.*Walks up too Niall and looks at Carly**frowns*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*rolls her eyes with a light blush* Whatever Curls.*Walks up too Niall and looks at Carly**frowns*



Harry: but seriously, I think I really li- Nevermind...

Niall: *kisses her forehead* is she going to be ok, katelyn?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: but seriously, I think I really li- Nevermind...
> 
> Niall: *kisses her forehead* is she going to be ok, katelyn?



Katelyn:*turns to look at Harry**tilts her head to the side* You what?*turns back to Niall* I think so.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*turns to look at Harry**tilts her head to the side* You what?*turns back to Niall* I think so.



Harry: *all red and very quiet* oh nothing...

Louis: were here! *walks in with them*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *all red and very quiet* oh nothing...
> 
> Louis: were here! *walks in with them*



Katelyn:*smiles her first real smile in days* Now I'm not the only quiet blushing one.*walks in behind Lou*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles her first real smile in days* Now I'm not the only quiet blushing one.*walks in behind Lou*



Harry: maybe I'll tell you sometime soon...

Carly: *gets taken up to a hospital room by nurses and a doctor*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: maybe I'll tell you sometime soon...
> 
> Carly: *gets taken up to a hospital room by nurses and a doctor*



Katelyn:Well I'll be waiting with open ears,if we even talk after this.*frowns as shes taken to the room**mutters* I really hate hospitals.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Well I'll be waiting with open ears,if we even talk after this.*frowns as shes taken to the room**mutters* I really hate hospitals.



Harry: Why wouldn't we talk after this?

Carly: *getting fixed up*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Why wouldn't we talk after this?
> 
> Carly: *getting fixed up*



Katelyn:*shrugs**in a bored tone* You're all rich,famous and fit.I'm just...me,nothing is special about me.*sits in the waiting room**mutters quietly* Thats probably why people leave me.
Ooc:Sorry I disapeared last night!I fell asleep!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs**in a bored tone* You're all rich,famous and fit.I'm just...me,nothing is special about me.*sits in the waiting room**mutters quietly* Thats probably why people leave me.
> 
> Ooc:Sorry I disapeared last night!I fell asleep!



Harry: Everything about you is special to me... People shouldn't leave you. Some people just don't have the best lives...

Carly: *almost done getting looked at*

OOC: It's ok! I went to bed right after you left.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Everything about you is special to me... People shouldn't leave you. Some people just don't have the best lives...
> 
> Carly: *almost done getting looked at*
> 
> OOC: It's ok! I went to bed right after you left.



Katelyn:*blushes but sighs* Well I definitly have the worst life.And thanks for saying that,you're a sweet guy.*starts to tap her foot nervously waiting for Carly*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*blushes but sighs* Well I definitly have the worst life.And thanks for saying that,you're a sweet guy.*starts to tap her foot nervously waiting for Carly*



OOC: Pssst Carly has it worse heheh 

Carly: *doctor decides she needs to stay for at least two days*

Doctor: *comes to them* You can see her now...

Niall: *stands up* Let's go...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Pssst Carly has it worse heheh
> 
> Carly: *doctor decides she needs to stay for at least two days*
> 
> Doctor: *comes to them* You can see her now...
> 
> Niall: *stands up* Let's go...



Katelyn:*walks past everyone and looks for her room**knocks and pokes her head in the room* Carls?You up and fine?

Ooc:Haha yeah she really does.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks past everyone and looks for her room**knocks and pokes her head in the room* Carls?You up and fine?
> 
> Ooc:Haha yeah she really does.



Carly: I'm not up, but I'm fine. You can come in... *her voice is even higher now*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: I'm not up, but I'm fine. You can come in... *her voice is even higher now*



Katelyn:*walks in slowly and sits in a chair on the left side of the bed* I'm so sorry Carly,I shouldnt have let you go.If I had gone with you you wouldnt be hurt or I would have taken the spells for you and you wouldn't be so beat up.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks in slowly and sits in a chair on the left side of the bed* I'm so sorry Carly,I shouldnt have let you go.If I had gone with you you wouldnt be hurt or I would have taken the spells for you and you wouldn't be so beat up.



Carly: Don't worry about me, and shhh about that. *as the boys walk in* thats why...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Don't worry about me, and shhh about that. *as the boys walk in* thats why...



Katelyn: Oops,sorry.And I thought I told you,you were my best friend so things like worrying about you dont go away easily.*sits cross-legged in her seat and waits for the boys to say their things to her*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Hello!

Gonna use the other characters again, sorry.

If Katelyn has Fiona on speaker, then everyone can hear hher, but if not, they can hear parts, depending on whatr parts you want to use for the characters' reactions.

Fiona: *looking around* It's not safe here........we should go, before trouble finds us. *sees figures from far off* It's too late. Jackson, Little One, move! Don't go very far unless they start coming after you. Go! *when they leave she pulls out a piece of paper she stole from the Death Eaters*

_Kill List:
1. Dumbledore
2. Harry Potter
3. Hermione Granger
4. Ronald Weasley
5. Wing (OOC: Fiona)
6. Moody
7. Sirius Black
8. Kingsley Shackebolt
9. Lupin
10. McGonagal
etc_ 

Knew they were coming...... gotta protect the others. *calls Katelyn* *when she picks up* It's me. Listen, I don't have much time, so don't interrupt. Things aren't going as planned. I probably won't be back for a while. Six months, maybe a year in the best case scenario. The.......the terrorists, I'm in the top ten kill list. I know because I just stole it from them. Here's the important part, if strange people come to you looking for me, whether it's Fiona Gray, Fiona Wing, or any form of that with Agent in front of it, you've never heard the name before! You got that? YOU DON'T KNOW ME! Stay safe, don't do anything stupid and don't tell anyone about me! Although, if you see my sister.............if you see Crystal, tell her she needs to go into hiding immediately, because the worst case scenario could happen at any moment. Don't let her come out of hiding until I return. And if you see someone that claims to be me, ask them why my father tried to kill me. If it's me, than answer will be that he betrayed everyone and I confronted him. *glances at the approaching trouble* I have to go. Good luck! I'm sorry! *sounds of fighting can be heard befor she hangs up*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Hello!
> 
> Gonna use the other characters again, sorry.
> 
> If Katelyn has Fiona on speaker, then everyone can hear hher, but if not, they can hear parts, depending on whatr parts you want to use for the characters' reactions.
> 
> Fiona: *looking around* It's not safe here........we should go, before trouble finds us. *sees figures from far off* It's too late. Jackson, Little One, move! Don't go very far unless they start coming after you. Go! *when they leave she pulls out a piece of paper she stole from the Death Eaters*
> 
> Kill List:
> 1. Dumbledore
> 2. Harry Potter
> 3. Hermione Granger
> 4. Ronald Weasley
> 5. Wing (OOC: Fiona)
> 6. Moody
> 7. Sirius Black
> 8. Kingsley Shackebolt
> 9. Lupin
> 10. McGonagal
> etc
> 
> Knew they were coming...... gotta protect the others. *calls Katelyn* *when she picks up* It's me. Listen, I don't have much time, so don't interrupt. Things aren't going as planned. I probably won't be back for a while. Six months, maybe a year in the best case scenario. The.......the terrorists, I'm in the top ten kill list. I know because I just stole it from them. Here's the important patrt, if strange people come looking to you looking for me, whether it's Fiona Gray, Fiona Wing, or any form of that with Agent in front of it, you've never heard the name before! You got that? YOU DON'T KNOW ME! Stay safe, don't do anything stupid and don't tell anyone about me! Although, if you see my sister.............if you see Crystal, tell her she needs to go into hiding immediately, because the worst case scenario could happen at any moment. Don't let her come out of hiding until I return. And if you see someone that claims to be me, ask them why my father tried to kill me. If it's me, than answer will be that he betrayed everyone and I confronted him. *glances at the approaching trouble* I have to go. Good luck! I'm sorry! *sounds of fighting can be heard befor she hangs up*



Katelyn:*answers,by the time she finishes and hangs up Katelyn is pale and wide-eyed with her phone still to her ear**looks at the wall completely ignoring everyone*

ooc:Hey!!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn: Oops,sorry.And I thought I told you,you were my best friend so things like worrying about you dont go away easily.*sits cross-legged in her seat and waits for the boys to say their things to her*



Louis: *walks up to Carly* Tough it out... Just kidding *smiles*

Niall: *hurries to her an hugs her* I knew you'd be ok, love. I'll kill those guys if I find 'em.

Carly: *smiles and nods*

Liam: Sorry you're hurt, love, but I know you'll be perfect in no time.

Harry: Sorry... *rubs her hair* *sits down next to Katelyn*

Zayn: You'll be up and ready in no more than two days from now. I know it. *smiles*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*answers,by the time she finishes and hangs up Katelyn is pale and wide-eyed with her phone still to her ear**looks at the wall completely ignoring everyone*
> 
> ooc:Hey!!



Carly: What is it? What happened? Who was it?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Louis: *walks up to Carly* Tough it out... Just kidding *smiles*
> 
> Niall: *hurries to her an hugs her* I knew you'd be ok, love. I'll kill those guys if I find 'em.
> 
> Carly: *smiles and nods*
> 
> Liam: Sorry you're hurt, love, but I know you'll be perfect in no time.
> 
> Harry: Sorry... *rubs her hair* *sits down next to Katelyn*
> 
> Zayn: You'll be up and ready in no more than two days from now. I know it. *smiles*





			
				niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: What is it? What happened? Who was it?



Katelyn:*doesnt listen to the boys or notices Harry sitting by her**looks at Carly with sad eyes* Fiona.Shes in trouble and wont be back for a year at most.6 months at the least.She says if anyone asks us if we know her as an agent we say no,no matter what.Crystal has to hide as well.


----------



## Fairywings

Fiona: *fights the death eaters*

Death Eater 1: What? You're just a little kid! I thought we were going after a warrior!

Death Eater 2: Don't underestimate her. If she's number five, ahead of the top Order members, then she's an important kill.

Death Eater 1: I still think it's a waste of time. At least we'll be getting the glory!

Fiona: Avada Kadavra! *kills Death Eater 1* Should've listened to your friend. Arrogance was your downfall.

Death Eater 2: And distraction will be yours! *attacks and fights*

Fiona: *fights back*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*sighs and leans back in her seat* Before she hung up I heard her fighting someone.I'm sure she'll be fine,but I can't help but think the worst.*covers her eyes with her hands*


----------



## Fairywings

Death Eater: _Berissimo_! *aims at her*

Fiona: *is hit on her left arm* *sinks to the ground, protecting her arm* Avada Kadavra! *swings her good arm and kills the death eater* *struggles to her feet* *walks off quickly* Need to move, keep the reinforcements at bay.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs and leans back in her seat* Before she hung up I heard her fighting someone.I'm sure she'll be fine,but I can't help but think the worst.*covers her eyes with her hands*



Carly: Oh! *shocked* *loses concentration* Four gained, others lost.... *reciting a poem that sounds random to the rest of them, but Carly knows it all too well*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Oh! *shocked* *loses concentration* Four gained, others lost.... *reciting a poem that sounds random to the rest of them, but Carly knows it all too well*



Katelyn:*thinks about asking what shes saying but decides against it**keeps her eyes covered but hums Isn't She Lovely to calm herself down*


----------



## Fairywings

Fiona: *hiding behind a tree* *examines her arm* Sprained. Dang. Oh well. Have to ignore it. *runs towards Jackson and the girl* Move! Keep running! *sends them far ahead of her*

Crystal: *lying unconcious under the tree, her burn much worse*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*thinks about asking what shes saying but decides against it**keeps her eyes covered but hums Isn't She Lovely to calm herself down*



Harry: *sings it to her humming*

Carly: *still saying the poem that is dark and dreary*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *sings it to her humming*
> 
> Carly: *still saying the poem that is dark and dreary*



Katelyn:*smiles alittle**sits up and looks at him* You know that song two?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles alittle**sits up and looks at him* You know that song two?



Harry: Very, very well. Auditioned with it...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Very, very well. Auditioned with it...



Katelyn:Well I can see why you made it through that round,you sound amazing.Honestly,I'm not just some crazy fan saying that because I think you're cute or something.*her phone goes off from her pocket and she jumps and hides her head in his shoulder*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Well I can see why you made it through that round,you sound amazing.Honestly,I'm not just some crazy fan saying that because I think you're cute or something.*her phone goes off from her pocket and she jumps and hides her head in his shoulder*



Harry: And so, you don't think I'm cute, love?

Carly *yawns*


----------



## Fairywings

Fiona: *running hard* *glsnces behind her and sees more death eaters coming* Great. *pulls out her wand* Avada Kadavra! Avada Kadavra! Avada Kadavra!


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Going outside! Be back soon! Don't do anything major in the role-play!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: And so, you don't think I'm cute, love?
> 
> Carly *yawns*



Katelyn:*Blushes and puls away from his shoulder with a huge blush* I never said that.I just said that unlike some people,I liked you for your music and voice first.Not your looks.*turns to Carly* You tired? *looks at her phone and texts back Nick*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Going outside! Be back soon! Don't do anything major in the role-play!



Ooc:Wouldnt dream of it!See ya!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Going outside! Be back soon! Don't do anything major in the role-play!



OOC: The likelihood of any of the others actually getting on is slim.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*Blushes and puls away from his shoulder with a huge blush* I never said that.I just said that unlike some people,I liked you for your music and voice first.Not your looks.*turns to Carly* You tired? *looks at her phone and texts back Nick*



Carly: Yeah, a bit.... *yawns again*

Harry: I see how it is. *smirks and winks* *leans back in his chair*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yeah, a bit.... *yawns again*
> 
> Harry: I see how it is. *smirks and winks* *leans back in his chair*



Katelyn:*rolls her eyes at him**turns to her* You should rest then.I'll be right back guys,I'm starting to get hungry again.I'll bring you something in case you're hungry later Carls.*walks out and puts in her earbuds,tries to find the cafeteria*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*rolls her eyes at him**turns to her* You should rest then.I'll be right back guys,I'm starting to get hungry again.I'll bring you something in case you're hungry later Carls.*walks out and puts in her earbuds,tries to find the cafeteria*



Carly: Well, I'm hungry right now!

Harry: Wait! Can I go too?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Well, I'm hungry right now!
> 
> Harry: Wait! Can I go too?



Katelyn:*giggles and walks back in* Okay,then I'll get you a meal now.*turns to Harry* Come on Curls,I'll need help carrying the food.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*giggles and walks back in* Okay,then I'll get you a meal now.*turns to Harry* Come on Curls,I'll need help carrying the food.



Harreh: Yay! *jumps out and runs out with her*

Carly: *sighs and rubs her hurt, bandaged shoulder*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harreh: Yay! *jumps out and runs out with her*
> 
> Carly: *sighs and rubs her hurt, bandaged shoulder*



Katelyn:*giggles**starts to walk around* Why did you wanna come?Are you hungry as well?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*giggles**starts to walk around* Why did you wanna come?Are you hungry as well?



Harry: Oh no... It's just.... I uh... I... hmm... Well, never mind. It's not important... *looks at the floor*

Carly: *whines* Im coooold.

Niall: *gives her his hoodie*

Carly: Tank you! *snuggles into it and falls asleep*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Oh no... It's just.... I uh... I... hmm... Well, never mind. It's not important... *looks at the floor*
> 
> Carly: *whines* Im coooold.
> 
> Niall: *gives her his hoodie*
> 
> Carly: Tank you! *snuggles into it and falls asleep*



Katelyn:Well obviously if you took the time to think of it and act on it its important.*smiles at him and finds the Cafeteria* Yay food! *grabs his hand and runs to the line*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Well obviously if you took the time to think of it and act on it its important.*smiles at him and finds the Cafeteria* Yay food! *grabs his hand and runs to the line*



Harry: *blushes* It's just I really like...um...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *blushes* It's just I really like...um...



Katelyn:*taps her chin* You know,I'm not sure I know an um but I'm sure shes a lovely girl.*laughs and looks at all the food choices*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*taps her chin* You know,I'm not sure I know an um but I'm sure shes a lovely girl.*laughs and looks at all the food choices*



Harry: *grins* Isn't your name um, love? *he just kidding, but you know*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *grins* Isn't your name um, love? *he just kidding, but you know*



Katelyn:*blushes and smiles a bit up at him* If you want it to be,then sure.*grabs two chicken dinners and walks away to the cashier*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*blushes and smiles a bit up at him* If you want it to be,then sure.*grabs two chicken dinners and walks away to the cashier*



Harry: If you are Um, then Um will be my girlfriend, no?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: If you are Um, then Um will be my girlfriend, no?



Katelyn:*looks up at him with a huge blush and wide eyes**stutters* You...just...huh?Did you...I..girlfriend? *blushes harder*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks up at him with a huge blush and wide eyes**stutters* You...just...huh?Did you...I..girlfriend? *blushes harder*



Harry: Yeah..., but you can say no if yo want... I get it... I'm not the most attractive, or anything but...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Yeah..., but you can say no if yo want... I get it... I'm not the most attractive, or anything but...



Katelyn:*hits his arm* Harry Styles dont say that ever again!You are attractive,funny,sweet,cheeky and plenty more!Any girl would love to be your girlfriend!*pays for the meals**puts them on a table and looks at him aliitle angry* You cant say that ever again,not only infront of me but anytime.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*hits his arm* Harry Styles dont say that ever again!You are attractive,funny,sweet,cheeky and plenty more!Any girl would love to be your girlfriend!*pays for the meals**puts them on a table and looks at him aliitle angry* You cant say that ever again,not only infront of me but anytime.



Harry: *curious* Even you?

OOC: Aye, yooh need ta come back to the 1D thread sometime too! XD


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *curious* Even you?
> 
> OOC: Aye, yooh need ta come back to the 1D thread sometime too! XD



Katelyn:*blushes and looks at the ground**thinks for a second then looks back up at him**gives him her old smile,the one when she was always happy**says in her almost exact old voice* Even me.

Ooc:I know sorry!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*blushes and looks at the ground**thinks for a second then looks back up at him**gives him her old smile,the one when she was always happy**says in her almost exact old voice* Even me.
> 
> Ooc:I know sorry!



Harry: Oooh good! Then you shall! *smiles*

Carly: *having nightmares in her sleep, really bad*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Oooh good! Then you shall! *smiles*
> 
> Carly: *having nightmares in her sleep, really bad*



Katelyn:*giggles* Lets go then,I'm getting hingry and everyones probably waiting for us.*takes the tray and starts to walk back to the room smiling like an idiot*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*giggles* Lets go then,I'm getting hingry and everyones probably waiting for us.*takes the tray and starts to walk back to the room smiling like an idiot*



Harry: Alright. *follows her* i love your smile.

Carly: *wakes up gasping and panting* *Niall take her in a hug and doesn't let go*

Niall: It's ok...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Alright. *follows her* i love your smile.
> 
> Carly: *wakes up gasping and panting* *Niall take her in a hug and doesn't let go*
> 
> Niall: It's ok...



Katelyn:*wrinkles her nose* I dont.Yours is much better than mine,you've got the most adorable dimples.*walks to the door and balances the tray in one hand and opens the door with the other**walks in* Oh yeah,that took skill!*looks at the couple* What did we miss?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*wrinkles her nose* I dont.Yours is much better than mine,you've got the most adorable dimples.*walks to the door and balances the tray in one hand and opens the door with the other**walks in* Oh yeah,that took skill!*looks at the couple* What did we miss?



Niall: Just some nightmares...

Carly: *crying into his shoulder*

OOC: Shower. Be back in a few minutes.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: Just some nightmares...
> 
> Carly: *crying into his shoulder*
> 
> OOC: Shower. Be back in a few minutes.



Katelyn:*frowns**places the food on a table and sits down in her same spot**doesnt want to pry so she stays quiet*

ooc:Kay!!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns**places the food on a table and sits down in her same spot**doesnt want to pry so she stays quiet*
> 
> ooc:Kay!!



Harry: *sits down next to her*

Carly: *groans* I'm so bored.......


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *sits down next to her*
> 
> Carly: *groans* I'm so bored.......



Katelyn:*giggles* Would you like to eat then?I got a chicken dinner for me and you.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Okay, finished homework. Thinking about some more episodes of the Escaping Death Show with Fiona.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*giggles* Would you like to eat then?I got a chicken dinner for me and you.



Carly: Hand. It. Over. Now. *very excited to eat*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Okay, finished homework. Thinking about some more episodes of the Escaping Death Show with Fiona.





			
				niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Hand. It. Over. Now. *very excited to eat*



Katelyn:*laughs and walks over to get their food**hands her her dinner and sits to eat hers**opens and smells it* That smells so good!*starts to eat*

Ooc:Yuck,homework.But good gor the escaping death episodes!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs and walks over to get their food**hands her her dinner and sits to eat hers**opens and smells it* That smells so good!*starts to eat*
> 
> Ooc:Yuck,homework.But good gor the escaping death episodes!



Carly: *eats and finishes in less than a minute* *laughs*


----------



## Fairywings

Fiona: *kills off the death eaters on her tail* *gets herself, Jackson, and the girl to a safe, hidden nook* *ignores her arm* We need to get out of here. I can't sit around while you think about the decision! Make a decision now!


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: So where did Brandon ever go?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *eats and finishes in less than a minute* *laughs*



Katelyn:*laughs with her* Dang girl,I've seen you eat alot but you never cease to amaze me with how much you eat!*finishes her own and sets the trash in the floor**lays her head on Harry's shoulder and smiles*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs with her* Dang girl,I've seen you eat alot but you never cease to amaze me with how much you eat!*finishes her own and sets the trash in the floor**lays her head on Harry's shoulder and smiles*



Harry: *puts his arm around Katelyn*

Carly: *smiles, but only a tiny, tiny bit*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: So where did Brandon ever go?



OOC: Dunno. I've been stuck ever since he and Dan disappeared. Crystal was talking to Lewis/John, and Fiona was talking to Jackson, so I have been reluctant to do much since they've been gone, but I had to do a little at least to keep myself interested. Fiona's been easier, her personality hasn'tr been fully created, and her past is vague, which allows me to have several things on the side going on, maybe even in her mind. Crystal is harder, she's more concrete and doesn't have _nearly_ as many secrets.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *puts his arm around Katelyn*
> 
> Carly: *smiles, but only a tiny, tiny bit*



Katelyn:*blushes a bit but grins* A girl could get use to this ya know.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Dunno. I've been stuck ever since he and Dan disappeared. Crystal was talking to Lewis/John, and Fiona was talking to Jackson, so I have been reluctant to do much since they've been gone, but I had to do a little at least to keep myself interested. Fiona's been easier, her personality hasn'tr been fully created, and her past is vague, which allows me to have several things on the side going on, maybe even in her mind. Crystal is harder, she's more concrete and doesn't have _nearly_ as many secrets.


OOC: Yeah.... we need them back!


jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*blushes a bit but grins* A girl could get use to this ya know.



Harry: So could a guy as lucky as me...

Carly: Awww young love! *smiles at Niall*

Niall: *kisses her cheek and smiles at the two*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Yeah.... we need them back!
> 
> Harry: So could a guy as lucky as me...
> 
> Carly: Awww young love! *smiles at Niall*
> 
> Niall: *kisses her cheek and smiles at the two*



Katelyn:*blushes alot more but smiles at everyone* We're going to have a problem though if I keep blushing this much.

Ooc:We do but maybe they're busy.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*blushes alot more but smiles at everyone* We're going to have a problem though if I keep blushing this much.
> 
> Ooc:We do but maybe they're busy.



Harry: *takes his arm back* Well, don't wanna make you uncomfortable...

Carly: *intently eating some chips that Niall brought her*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Yeah we do, but Hailie's probably right.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *takes his arm back* Well, don't wanna make you uncomfortable...
> 
> Carly: *intently eating some chips that Niall brought her*



Katelyn:*grabs his arm and puts it back around her* Nuh uh,this is more comfy.*snuggles closer to him*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grabs his arm and puts it back around her* Nuh uh,this is more comfy.*snuggles closer to him*



Harry: Alright then. *grins*

Carly: *yawns really big and stretches*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Alright then. *grins*
> 
> Carly: *yawns really big and stretches*



Katelyn:*smiles**rubs her eyes and starts to hum "One Thing"*falls asleep slowly*

Ooc:I better go,night!!!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles**rubs her eyes and starts to hum "One Thing"*falls asleep slowly*
> 
> Ooc:I better go,night!!!



Harry: *rubs her head and sings to her to put her to sleep*

Niall: *lays down next to Carly, with his arms around her and falls asleep*

Carly: *drifts quickly into good dreams*

OOC: Me too! Night! xx


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*wakes up in the morning and looks around**sees Carly in the hospital bed with Niall**looks up from his shoulder and sees Harry still asleep* Oh my nandos it wasn't a dream.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *turns in her sleep, about to wake up, but note quite yet*

Harry: *still sound asleep*

OOC: Oh my GOSH! So ALL of the One Direction guys did a twit cam RIGHT WHEN I LEFT FOR SCHOOL! It's not fair, it's not fair, it's not fair! I was born in the WRONG country!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *turns in her sleep, about to wake up, but note quite yet*
> 
> Harry: *still sound asleep*
> 
> OOC: Oh my GOSH! So ALL of the One Direction guys did a twit cam RIGHT WHEN I LEFT FOR SCHOOL! It's not fair, it's not fair, it's not fair! I was born in the WRONG country!



Katelyn:*smiles at him asleep and plays with one of his curls*

Ooc:Omg I'm so sorry,I know how long you wait for their twitcams!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles at him asleep and plays with one of his curls*
> 
> Ooc:Omg I'm so sorry,I know how long you wait for their twitcams!



Niall: *wakes up because of Carly's moving* Morning, sunshine.

Carly: mehhh.... *cranky and sore*

Harry: *wakes up and smiles at Katelyn*

OOC: You know I do!!!! I don't sleep, I wait! I have no choice about going to school though. I honestly thought about acting sick...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *wakes up because of Carly's moving* Morning, sunshine.
> 
> Carly: mehhh.... *cranky and sore*
> 
> Harry: *wakes up and smiles at Katelyn*
> 
> OOC: You know I do!!!! I don't sleep, I wait! I have no choice about going to school though. I honestly thought about acting sick...



Katelyn:*giggles at them both but looks at Harry**grins at him* Mornin' curls.

Ooc:I don't know anyone who waits for twitcams like you.You seriously stay Up All Night,maybe you could watch it on youtube or something?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*giggles at them both but looks at Harry**grins at him* Mornin' curls.
> 
> Ooc:I don't know anyone who waits for twitcams like you.You seriously stay Up All Night,maybe you could watch it on youtube or something?



Harry: Good morning, beautiful..

OOC: It's true, I do. but its not on youtube yet...  Even Harry was on the twit cam and he hasn't done one since Christmas of 2012...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Good morning, beautiful..
> 
> OOC: It's true, I do. but its not on youtube yet...  Even Harry was on the twit cam and he hasn't done one since Christmas of 2012...



Katelyn:*blushes* So yesterday was real?It was my birthday,Carly got hurt,I met all of One Direction and we're together?

Ooc:Aw!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*blushes* So yesterday was real?It was my birthday,Carly got hurt,I met all of One Direction and we're together?
> 
> Ooc:Aw!



Harry: That's right, Kay. *smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: That's right, Kay. *smiles*



Katelyn:*grins* Best day ever then.*stands up and stretches*Man I'm hungry.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* Best day ever then.*stands up and stretches*Man I'm hungry.



Harry: *stretches out in the chair* Then go get something to eat then.

OOC: Still about the twitcam....
How I was at first about missing it:  Ok, I can handle this.
How I was when I heard they ALL did it:  That's okay, I guess...
How I was when I heard they did it right after I left for school:  Grr really?
How I am now that people keep saying how great it was and that they were just dashing and perfect and etc.: I CAN'T TAKE THIS ANYMORE  !!!!!!! MY HEART CAN'T HANDLE ALL OF THIS PAIN! MAKE IT STOP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *stretches out in the chair* Then go get something to eat then.
> 
> OOC: Still about the twitcam....
> How I was at first about missing it:  Ok, I can handle this.
> How I was when I heard they ALL did it:  That's okay, I guess...
> How I was when I heard they did it right after I left for school:  Grr really?
> How I am now that people keep saying how great it was and that they were just dashing and perfect and etc.: I CAN'T TAKE THIS ANYMORE  !!!!!!! MY HEART CAN'T HANDLE ALL OF THIS PAIN! MAKE IT STOP!!!!!!!!!



Katelyn:*shrugs* I was waiting for you guys to say what you want,but I guess I'll just bring you whatever.*skips out and puts in her earbuds while walking t the cafeteria**listens to the boys singing*

Ooc:Wow.Pretty intense.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* I was waiting for you guys to say what you want,but I guess I'll just bring you whatever.*skips out and puts in her earbuds while walking t the cafeteria**listens to the boys singing*
> 
> Ooc:Wow.Pretty intense.



Carly: *all of them waiting for her to come back* *yawns*

Louis: *him and Niall tell Carly a story*

OOC: It is. My best friend Madison (who is also a directioner) and I threw temper tantrums this morning. Harry tweeted: Might do a twitcam in a few" RIGHT BEFORE WE LEFT!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *all of them waiting for her to come back* *yawns*
> 
> Louis: *him and Niall tell Carly a story*
> 
> OOC: It is. My best friend Madison (who is also a directioner) and I threw temper tantrums this morning. Harry tweeted: Might do a twitcam in a few" RIGHT BEFORE WE LEFT!



Katelyn:*walks in and grabs two family breakfasts**sees her favorite vegetable and grabs some**pays for it herself and walks to the door**kicks the door with her foot* Breakfast delivery!Someone open or I'll eat all this food by myself!

Ooc:Okay that is seriously the worst luck in the world.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks in and grabs two family breakfasts**sees her favorite vegetable and grabs some**pays for it herself and walks to the door**kicks the door with her foot* Breakfast delivery!Someone open or I'll eat all this food by myself!
> 
> Ooc:Okay that is seriously the worst luck in the world.



Carly: Someone open the door, hurry!

Harreh: *runs and opens it for her*

OOC: When I told my mom she said that I should have stayed home today...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Someone open the door, hurry!
> 
> Harreh: *runs and opens it for her*
> 
> OOC: When I told my mom she said that I should have stayed home today...



Katelyn:*laughs and walks in*Thanks,love.Okay theres enough in here for ten people.Everyone make a plate and hope you get enough before me and Carls devour it all.*grabs two plates and starts to make the girls their plates*

Ooc:Wow,your day sounds like the worst possible one for a directioner.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs and walks in*Thanks,love.Okay theres enough in here for ten people.Everyone make a plate and hope you get enough before me and Carls devour it all.*grabs two plates and starts to make the girls their plates*
> 
> Ooc:Wow,your day sounds like the worst possible one for a directioner.



Carly: *lays her head back and waits*

OOC: Trust me, it was. And when i got home there was barely ANY of the cake I made for Liam left. I hadn't even eaten any yet! My dad and one of my brother's ate a LOT more than half of a cake today...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *lays her head back and waits*
> 
> OOC: Trust me, it was. And when i got home there was barely ANY of the cake I made for Liam left. I hadn't even eaten any yet! My dad and one of my brother's ate a LOT more than half of a cake today...



Katelyn:*fills her plate as much as she can**walks over* Here ya go! *walks back and grabs her own plate with the same things except she has carrots**sits in her seat criss-cross and starts to eat*

Ooc:I would hae gone crazy!Too miss a One Direction twitcam and not have Liam cake,I swear I would probably have passed out rigt then and there.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*fills her plate as much as she can**walks over* Here ya go! *walks back and grabs her own plate with the same things except she has carrots**sits in her seat criss-cross and starts to eat*
> 
> Ooc:I would hae gone crazy!Too miss a One Direction twitcam and not have Liam cake,I swear I would probably have passed out rigt then and there.



Carly: *eats very, very slowly, not like normal*

Louis: *swipes one of Katelyn's carrots*

OOC: I almost did.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *eats very, very slowly, not like normal*
> 
> Louis: *swipes one of Katelyn's carrots*
> 
> OOC: I almost did.



Katelyn:*about to ask her whats wrong but stops when Lou takes one of her carrot* Louis.Give that back,thats my favorite vegetable and food,or I swear World War 3 will start.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*about to ask her whats wrong but stops when Lou takes one of her carrot* Louis.Give that back,thats my favorite vegetable and food,or I swear World War 3 will start.



Louis: *crunches down on the carrot* No! I love them more!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Louis: *crunches down on the carrot* No! I love them more!



Katelyn:Nuh uh! *throws a handful of eggs at him**smiles proudly and eats a carrot*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Nuh uh! *throws a handful of eggs at him**smiles proudly and eats a carrot*



Louis: *grabs another carrot of her plate* YUH HUH!!!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Louis: *grabs another carrot of her plate* YUH HUH!!!



Katelyn:*glares at him**throws the rest of her eggs at him plus some of her water**shoves the rest of the carrots in her mouth and eats them* Ha!DONT EAT MY CARROTS!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*glares at him**throws the rest of her eggs at him plus some of her water**shoves the rest of the carrots in her mouth and eats them* Ha!DONT EAT MY CARROTS!



Louis: *dodges them, by hiding behind the chair* *mutters* I'm going to get my own carrots. Come on Liam and Zayn. *they follow him out, leaving only Niall and Carly, and Katelyn and Harry*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Louis: *dodges them, by hiding behind the chair* *mutters* I'm going to get my own carrots. Come on Liam and Zayn. *they follow him out, leaving only Niall and Carly, and Katelyn and Harry*



Katelyn:*giggles* Okay,maybe I took that too far.Should I apologize?Do you think he's really mad?I was only joking.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*giggles* Okay,maybe I took that too far.Should I apologize?Do you think he's really mad?I was only joking.



Harry: Nahhh. He just really likes carrots...

Niall: *sits next to Carly*

Carly: *lays down with her head in his lap*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Nahhh. He just really likes carrots...
> 
> Niall: *sits next to Carly*
> 
> Carly: *lays down with her head in his lap*



Katelyn:Good,I dont wanna make someone whos not even my friend yet mad.*finishes whatever food she has left and hangs upside down in her chair**puts in her earbuds and quietly sings Just The Way You Are*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Good,I dont wanna make someone whos not even my friend yet mad.*finishes whatever food she has left and hangs upside down in her chair**puts in her earbuds and quietly sings Just The Way You Are*



Doctor: You can leave now, Carly.

Carly: Yay! *gets up and changes* Let's go, guys!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Doctor: You can leave now, Carly.
> 
> Carly: Yay! *gets up and changes* Let's go, guys!



Katelyn:Thank goodness.*sits upright and jumps up**takes her earbuds out* Guys stand together,I need a picture.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Thank goodness.*sits upright and jumps up**takes her earbuds out* Guys stand together,I need a picture.



Harry: *him and the rest of the boys stand together*

OOC: Sorry I left! I was at my guy friend's house playing basketball. He freaked out when he figured out that I'm going to his football game tomorrow. haha


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *him and the rest of the boys stand together*
> 
> OOC: Sorry I left! I was at my guy friend's house playing basketball. He freaked out when he figured out that I'm going to his football game tomorrow. haha



Katelyn:*takes the picture and smiles* Perfect,Carls I'll be taking your picture sometime.But I'm going to be sneaky about it.

Ooc:Its totally fine!Sounds fun!!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*takes the picture and smiles* Perfect,Carls I'll be taking your picture sometime.But I'm going to be sneaky about it.
> 
> Ooc:Its totally fine!Sounds fun!!



Carly: You'll never get my picture!! *walks out of the room with them*

OOC: It totally was! When I told him I was going he started jumping around and screaming like a girl. He's in high school


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: You'll never get my picture!! *walks out of the room with them*
> 
> OOC: It totally was! When I told him I was going he started jumping around and screaming like a girl. He's in high school



Katelyn:*follows* I dunno,I can be pretty sneaky if I need to be.

Ooc:Haha wow...


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*follows* I dunno,I can be pretty sneaky if I need to be.
> 
> Ooc:Haha wow...



Carly: Not sneaky enough for me! *checks out of hospital*

OOC:My neighbor is kind of mean though. Every time we go there she is saying bad stuff about me. Recently when we went, she said my makeup looked bad. My guy friend said that it looked good. Today my neighbor said that I smelled bad (I promise I didn't). My guy friend assured her that it was him because he just got back from football practice. My neighbor is kind of annoying.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Not sneaky enough for me! *checks out of hospital*
> 
> OOC:My neighbor is kind of mean though. Every time we go there she is saying bad stuff about me. Recently when we went, she said my makeup looked bad. My guy friend said that it looked good. Today my neighbor said that I smelled bad (I promise I didn't). My guy friend assured her that it was him because he just got back from football practice. My neighbor is kind of annoying.



Katelyn:*walks beside Harry**laughs*So do you guys want me to go?You probably wanna spend some time together while you guys are here.

Ooc:Omg she sounds terrible!Its like shes from a bad movie about a snotty beighbor.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks beside Harry**laughs*So do you guys want me to go?You probably wanna spend some time together while you guys are here.
> 
> Ooc:Omg she sounds terrible!Its like shes from a bad movie about a snotty beighbor.



Harry: No! We want to spend time with girls. Usually girls are just screaming at us, but you two obviously aren't.

OOC: She's not always like that. She can be nice. She just always wants me to look bad in front of him...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: No! We want to spend time with girls. Usually girls are just screaming at us, but you two obviously aren't.
> 
> OOC: She's not always like that. She can be nice. She just always wants me to look bad in front of him...



Katelyn:*smiles* Well I'm glad I'm wanted for not screaming in your faces.What're we going to do then?

Ooc:Oh,maybe she likes him or something.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Well I'm glad I'm wanted for not screaming in your faces.What're we going to do then?
> 
> Ooc:Oh,maybe she likes him or something.



Liam: How about we all go out to eat?

OOC: Oh no, she doesn't! She just thinks that I do! She always is saying stuff like oooooh your blushing around him and stuff like that...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Liam: How about we all go out to eat?
> 
> OOC: Oh no, she doesn't! She just thinks that I do! She always is saying stuff like oooooh your blushing around him and stuff like that...



Katelyn:Sounds good to me!Where should we eat?I only know Nandos and Mcdonalds,I usually cook where I stay.

Ooc:Oh!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Sounds good to me!Where should we eat?I only know Nandos and Mcdonalds,I usually cook where I stay.
> 
> Ooc:Oh!



Niall: I have a suggestion! How about we head back to Carly and I's hotel, and then you and Carly can cook!

Harry: Yeah... Don't wanna get noticed...

OOC: I mean he's nice,but she has no right to embarrass me!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: I have a suggestion! How about we head back to Carly and I's hotel, and then you and Carly can cook!
> 
> Harry: Yeah... Don't wanna get noticed...
> 
> OOC: I mean he's nice,but she has no right to embarrass me!



Katrlyn:*smiles* Sounds good to me,but I think Carly would have to just taste.Last time I checked she was my taster,not my helper.*nods slowly* Oh yeah,I guess I'll have to get use to dating a superstar.Its just so easy to forget,you guys are so normal.

Ooc:She really doesnt.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katrlyn:*smiles* Sounds good to me,but I think Carly would have to just taste.Last time I checked she was my taster,not my helper.*nods slowly* Oh yeah,I guess I'll have to get use to dating a superstar.Its just so easy to forget,you guys are so normal.
> 
> Ooc:She really doesnt.



Carly: I can too cook! How about you let me cook tonight! I'll show you!

OOC: I know! It's mean! And even if I did, it's ruin my chances! haha!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: I can too cook! How about you let me cook tonight! I'll show you!
> 
> OOC: I know! It's mean! And even if I did, it's ruin my chances! haha!



Katelyn:*shrugs* If you wanna.*smiles* This is going to be an interesting night!

Ooc:Haha probably!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* If you wanna.*smiles* This is going to be an interesting night!
> 
> Ooc:Haha probably!



Carly: it will be good! *walks into the doors of the lobby*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: it will be good! *walks into the doors of the lobby*



Katelyn:*follows her* I hope so!I'm a hungry girl,I need good food.*looks around the lobby and sees a person with a guitar case and looks at Harry**starts to laugh at her memory*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*follows her* I hope so!I'm a hungry girl,I need good food.*looks around the lobby and sees a person with a guitar case and looks at Harry**starts to laugh at her memory*



Harry: *confused*

Carly: *runs up the stairs instead of taking the elevator* *cooking is her hidden talent* *starts getting stuff out of cabinets*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *confused*
> 
> Carly: *runs up the stairs instead of taking the elevator* *cooking is her hidden talent* *starts getting stuff out of cabinets*



Katelyn:*runs behind her and sits on a couch**still giggling* Before I came home I had to sing for a plane ticket and a guy taught me how to play guitar.Well when I was singing a little girl asked me to sing one of your songs and she said Niall was her favorite,then she asked who I liked out of you and she said when I'm famous I would marry that boy.*blushes a bit*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*runs behind her and sits on a couch**still giggling* Before I came home I had to sing for a plane ticket and a guy taught me how to play guitar.Well when I was singing a little girl asked me to sing one of your songs and she said Niall was her favorite,then she asked who I liked out of you and she said when I'm famous I would marry that boy.*blushes a bit*



Harry: I see...

Carly: *cuts up some vegetables, already searing  meat*

Louis: *stealing carrots off of the cutting board*

Carly: No, Lou.

Louis: Yes ma'am. *stalks off*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: I see...
> 
> Carly: *cuts up some vegetables, already searing  meat*
> 
> Louis: *stealing carrots off of the cutting board*
> 
> Carly: No, Lou.
> 
> Louis: Yes ma'am. *stalks off*



Katelyn:*smiles* Dont you see?Its funny because now I'm dating my favorite member and it rhymes! its just a bit crazy that I really got you actually.*looks down* I mean,who would have ever thought I would deserve a guy like you?I thought no guy would ever like me again.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Dont you see?Its funny because now I'm dating my favorite member and it rhymes! its just a bit crazy that I really got you actually.*looks down* I mean,who would have ever thought I would deserve a guy like you?I thought no guy would ever like me again.



Harry: Yeah, but I'm sure you've had someone before.

Niall: Yeah, what about Lu-

Carly: *cuts him off* Don't say anything about that, Nialler. *throws the vegetables into the pan and sautés them*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Yeah, but I'm sure you've had someone before.
> 
> Niall: Yeah, what about Lu-
> 
> Carly: *cuts him off* Don't say anything about that, Nialler. *throws the vegetables into the pan and sautés them*



Katelyn:*frowns thinking about it* Yeah well it didnt work out,okay?Me and him just didnt go together anymore.I'll be back,in a second.*walks off to find a bathroom*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns thinking about it* Yeah well it didnt work out,okay?Me and him just didnt go together anymore.I'll be back,in a second.*walks off to find a bathroom*



Carly: *halfway done cooking*

Niall: *helps her finish cooking*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *halfway done cooking*
> 
> Niall: *helps her finish cooking*



Katelyn:*finds one and calls the mansion**talks to Luke about everything and hangs up smiling* Yes,I dont feel guilty anymore!*does a happy dance**washes her hands for dinner and walks to the kitchen* Hey guy and gal,almost done?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finds one and calls the mansion**talks to Luke about everything and hangs up smiling* Yes,I dont feel guilty anymore!*does a happy dance**washes her hands for dinner and walks to the kitchen* Hey guy and gal,almost done?



Carly: Yep! *dishing the food out onto plates *it's gonna taste really amazing* *again, cooking is her hidden talent*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Yep! *dishing the food out onto plates *it's gonna taste really amazing* *again, cooking is her hidden talent*



Katelyn:*takes her plate and sits by herself**takes one bite and looks at Her shocked**shouts jokingly* Carls!Why did you never say you can cook?I had to cook for everyone all by myself whileyou ate my carrots and potatoes!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*takes her plate and sits by herself**takes one bite and looks at Her shocked**shouts jokingly* Carls!Why did you never say you can cook?I had to cook for everyone all by myself whileyou ate my carrots and potatoes!



Carly: I was tired that day. *sits down at the table with the rest of them and begins to eat*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: I was tired that day. *sits down at the table with the rest of them and begins to eat*



Katelyn:*shrugs and finishes the rest of hers**gets up and washes her plate**jumps back on the couch and takes a picture of everyone eating**smiles* Perfect picture.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs and finishes the rest of hers**gets up and washes her plate**jumps back on the couch and takes a picture of everyone eating**smiles* Perfect picture.



Carly: *finishes, takes all their plates, washes them all, and puts them all away* Anyone up for the gym?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *finishes, takes all their plates, washes them all, and puts them all away* Anyone up for the gym?



Katelyn:*stands up* I'll go,I havent been in forever.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*stands up* I'll go,I havent been in forever.



Carly: I've been going a lot recently... *very , vey, very,very, thin now, but strong*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: I've been going a lot recently... *very , vey, very,very, thin now, but strong*



Katelyn:I cant tell.You're so skinny!*smiles* Lets go then,is anyone else coming?*looks at all the boys*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I cant tell.You're so skinny!*smiles* Lets go then,is anyone else coming?*looks at all the boys*



Harry: I'll go since you're going.

Niall: I'm up for it.

Liam: I need ta go.

Zayn: I'd love to go.

Carly: Well then, let's go. *heads out the door*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: I'll go since you're going.
> 
> Niall: I'm up for it.
> 
> Liam: I need ta go.
> 
> Zayn: I'd love to go.
> 
> Carly: Well then, let's go. *heads out the door*



Katelyn:*blushes at Harry**follows her* I swear all I do is blush anymore,do all the boys make their girlfriends blush so much?I remember you blushing when I just brought up Niall's name.Maybe I'm just weird and blush at anything...


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*blushes at Harry**follows her* I swear all I do is blush anymore,do all the boys make their girlfriends blush so much?I remember you blushing when I just brought up Niall's name.Maybe I'm just weird and blush at anything...



Carly: I usually don't anymore unless it's something embarrassing... *walks down the street hand in hand with Niall*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: I usually don't anymore unless it's something embarrassing... *walks down the street hand in hand with Niall*



Katelyn:Hopefully I'll stop soon then.*smiles at the twos hands and follows everyone looking around smiling at nothing in particular*


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: *comes concious* We need to move. *tries to stand* *sinks again* Oh no. I can't move the stupid leg at all. *gets an idea* _Verio!_ *holds back the effects of the burn* That should help until we come to a safe spot. Come on John. We need to go east. Get to the coast, so we can board a ship to go home. I'll meet up with Jackson later. This way! *leads them east*

Fiona: *breathing slowly* *talking to herself* Relax Fiona. When the next wave comes, there's nothing but you and them. Let your instincts take over, don't think.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Hopefully I'll stop soon then.*smiles at the twos hands and follows everyone looking around smiling at nothing in particular*



Carly: *briefly trips on a crack, but does not fall*

Niall: *sweeps her up and carries her the rest of the way anyways, despite her arguing* *puts her down when they get there*

Carly: *walks in* I'm gonna head to the treadmill first.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *briefly trips on a crack, but does not fall*
> 
> Niall: *sweeps her up and carries her the rest of the way anyways, despite her arguing* *puts her down when they get there*
> 
> Carly: *walks in* I'm gonna head to the treadmill first.



Katelyn:*giggles and shakes her head at them**walks in and looks around* What to do,what to do...*sees some hand weights and walks over**picks two 10 pounds and lifts them*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*giggles and shakes her head at them**walks in and looks around* What to do,what to do...*sees some hand weights and walks over**picks two 10 pounds and lifts them*



Carly: *runs on the treadmill for thirty minutes, then joins the boys who are bench pressing and bench presses 90 pounds*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *runs on the treadmill for thirty minutes, then joins the boys who are bench pressing and bench presses 90 pounds*



Katelyn:*walks over* Man people,I feel so weak right now.*shakes her head smiling and gets on a bike**puts in her earbuds and forgets about everything**focuses on running a couple of miles*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks over* Man people,I feel so weak right now.*shakes her head smiling and gets on a bike**puts in her earbuds and forgets about everything**focuses on running a couple of miles*



Carly: *takes a drink of water after finishing bench pressing* *does a BUNCH of sit ups*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *takes a drink of water after finishing bench pressing* *does a BUNCH of sit ups*



Katelyn:*runs 5 miles and stops**grabs a towel and wipes her face**looks at the time* I should probably get going guys,its getting late and I have things to do at home.Thanks for spending my birthday with me,it was cool.*waves and heads to the door*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*runs 5 miles and stops**grabs a towel and wipes her face**looks at the time* I should probably get going guys,its getting late and I have things to do at home.Thanks for spending my birthday with me,it was cool.*waves and heads to the door*



Carly: Okay. What do you have to do?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Okay. What do you have to do?



Katelyn:*turns* I probably have to cook something for Cho,Tammin and Luke and I have to write back my aunt and uncle.I'll see you guys some other time yeah?*smiles at them all and walks out*starts to jog back to the mansion*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*turns* I probably have to cook something for Cho,Tammin and Luke and I have to write back my aunt and uncle.I'll see you guys some other time yeah?*smiles at them all and walks out*starts to jog back to the mansion*



Carly: Alright, bye! We'll see ya!

Harry: Bye Katelyn. *smiles*

Carly: We'd better wrap it up here at the gym, guys.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Alright, bye! We'll see ya!
> 
> Harry: Bye Katelyn. *smiles*
> 
> Carly: We'd better wrap it up here at the gym, guys.



Katelyn:*smiles hearing them**starts to run home and cooks something quick for everyone**tries to go to bed*

Luke:Hey Kate,where were you?When you called you didnt say anything about where you were.

Katelyn:Ih,I was with Carly and some guys.

Luke:What kind of guys?Are you flirting with them?Do they all like you,are they part of that Neil's guy sucky band?

Katelyn:*glares at him* First, no I didnt flirt with them all,they're my friends.Second,not all of  them like me like that,third its Niall and they dont suck.Lastly,dont ever talk about my boyfriend or his friends badly again!*runs upstairs and locks her door**changes and falls asleep*

Ooc:Night!


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *goes back to the hotel with Niall when the other boys leave* *falls asleep*

OOC: Goodnight! I'd better go too. I'm worked up...


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*wakes up and walks to her closet**sees nothing except a couple of skirts and dresses* Aw man,all my clothes are dirty! *sighs and grabs a pink strapless dress to right above her knee**changes into it in the bathroom**looks in the mirror* Well,if I'm wearing a dress I might as well look alittle pretty.*plugs in a curler to make her hair even wavier and curls it**puts on black flats and does her makeup natural looking**grabs a small black purse with her phone inside and walks out of the mansion ignoring Luke*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *wakes up and stretches* *gets dressed and heads into town* *wearing a plaid shirt with black skinny jeans and high top DCs* *walks to the music store* I left my guitar at home...


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*grabs her skateboard from the grass and skates into town**laughs at the people staring at her for wearing a pretty outfit but skating on a skateboard**skates by the club* Carly never got to perform there!Aw man,I should ask her if she still wants to do that if I see her later.*keeps skating to town*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *picks out a cherry red telecaster (type of guitar)* *goes to the front desk and pays* *walks out with a guitar case in her hand*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*steps off her skateboard and carries it under her arm**whistles Isnt She Lovely**takes out her phone and texts Carly:Hey gurly,what you doing today?*starts walking to McDonalds*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*steps off her skateboard and carries it under her arm**whistles Isnt She Lovely**takes out her phone and texts Carly:Hey gurly,what you doing today?*starts walking to McDonalds*



Carly: *texts back: Just got a new guitar. Going around town right now xx*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *texts back: Just got a new guitar. Going around town right now xx*



Katelyn:*walks into McDonalds and orders a sausauge biscuit**pays for it and sits a table**texts back:Cool,now both of us girls can play guitar!I'm in town too,freaky how this is the second time we're in town at the same time.**starts to eat*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks into McDonalds and orders a sausauge biscuit**pays for it and sits a table**texts back:Cool,now both of us girls can play guitar!I'm in town too,freaky how this is the second time we're in town at the same time.**starts to eat*



Carly: *heads to Starbucks* *texts back: I've been able to play for years, just left my guitar at...home. xx*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *heads to Starbucks* *texts back: I've been able to play for years, just left my guitar at...home. xx*



Katelyn:*finishes and texts back:Another new fact learned about you!Haha!Maybe one day you can go back and get your old one.On a different subject,I feel so weird right now.**throws away her trash and walks back out*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes and texts back:Another new fact learned about you!Haha!Maybe one day you can go back and get your old one.On a different subject,I feel so weird right now.**throws away her trash and walks back out*



Carly: *gets a mango smoothie and starts to head to Arby's* *texts back: Why?*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: So what should my next theme be for my avatar/signature? Sleeping Beauty, Pixar, Villains, Tangled or Random?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *gets a mango smoothie and starts to head to Arby's* *texts back: Why?*





Fairywings said:


> OOC: So what should my next theme be for my avatar/signature? Sleeping Beauty, Pixar, Villains, Tangled or Random?



Katelyn:*texts:I'm kinda wearing a dress,flats,make-up and I'm carrying a purse.I feel...different,I dont usually wear those all together!**skates around not really going anywhere*

Ooc:I love Sleeping Beauty,shes my favorite princess,but Tangled is one of my favorite movies.So I'm going to say Tangled.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*texts:I'm kinda wearing a dress,flats,make-up and I'm carrying a purse.I feel...different,I dont usually wear those all together!**skates around not really going anywhere*
> 
> Ooc:I love Sleeping Beauty,shes my favorite princess,but Tangled is one of my favorite movies.So I'm going to say Tangled.



Carly: *texts: Oh.... I've only ever worn a dress ONCE in my life and unfortunately, Niall had to see it*

OOC: I agree! I liked Tangled!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Okay, I'll go tangled.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *texts: Oh.... I've only ever worn a dress ONCE in my life and unfortunately, Niall had to see it*
> 
> OOC: I agree! I liked Tangled!



Katelyn:*texts:Oh geez,I would DIE if Harry saw me right now!I probably look like a clown,evem you would probably laugh at me if you saw me.**skates to the store and walks to the paints isle*

Ooc:I know right?It was one of the best movies!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*texts:Oh geez,I would DIE if Harry saw me right now!I probably look like a clown,evem you would probably laugh at me if you saw me.**skates to the store and walks to the paints isle*
> 
> Ooc:I know right?It was one of the best movies!



Carly: *texts: Never! I bet you look adorable right now!* *eats and leaves Arby's* *starts to walk to the store to buy a candy bar*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Finished it!

And I really loved Tangled too. Flynn is just so wonderfully sarcastic!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *texts: Never! I bet you look adorable right now!* *eats and leaves Arby's* *starts to walk to the store to buy a candy bar*



Katelyn:*texts:I never look adorable,especially not now!Quick question,which color,pink or purple?Or what about pink walls and purple polka dots?**looks at the room accessories like mirrors,bed sheets,and posters*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Finished it!
> 
> And I really loved Tangled too. Flynn is just so wonderfully sarcastic!



Ooc:Omg I love it!It looks so cool!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*texts:I never look adorable,especially not now!Quick question,which color,pink or purple?Or what about pink walls and purple polka dots?**looks at the room accessories like mirrors,bed sheets,and posters*



Carly: *texts her, not knowing she is also in the store: Pink with purple polka dots xx* *gets some groceries and a candy bar*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *texts her, not knowing she is also in the store: Pink with purple polka dots xx* *gets some groceries and a candy bar*



Katelyn:*texts:Thats what I thought!This store has too many choices,and they have so many One Direction posters!**grabs the pink paint and huge purple polka dots stickers*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*texts:Thats what I thought!This store has too many choices,and they have so many One Direction posters!**grabs the pink paint and huge purple polka dots stickers*



Carly: *texts: Cool! I have a bunch at...home..* *picks up some lemonade*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *texts: Cool! I have a bunch at...home..* *picks up some lemonade*



Katelyn:*Texts:Cool,I think I might just get one of them!Theres this big one with all the boys laughing and looking like their having a little party.**grabs it with the paint and stickers and skates carefully to the checkout*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*Texts:Cool,I think I might just get one of them!Theres this big one with all the boys laughing and looking like their having a little party.**grabs it with the paint and stickers and skates carefully to the checkout*



Carly:*balancing the groceries and candy bar and heads to check out*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Ok! I'm going to my guy friend's football game now! I'll be back soon! Pause RP maybe? :3


----------



## Fairywings

Crystal: *running with John/Lewis* Let's keep moving! We'll get to the coast withing the next few days hopefully. Once we have an idea of where we can go, we can sit down and figure out what we want to do.

Fiona: *gets into another fight* *wins but cuts her forehead* *shakes her head to clear it* Come on, let's go! That was the last of them! *leads them out to the country* Okay, now it's safe to talk.

OOC: I need a new character. One who can interact with you guys. I'm hesitent to make one though. After all, she/he can't be another Wing/Gray. I already pulled the "was missing and has now come back" card. Thoughts on this? Is it really an issue or should I just carry on until the boys come back?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly:*balancing the groceries and candy bar and heads to check out*



Katelyn:*gets there and gives the guy all her things**sighs* Thats better,that was heavy!You have no idea guy I dont know!

Cashier:*chuckles* Yeah well a pretty thing like you shouldnt be carrying all that.

Katelyn:*rolls her eyes* Okay first,dont call me "pretty thing",second I have a boyfriend and he's the only one who can shamelessly flirt with me.Got it?

Cashier:*holds his hand in surrender* Woah,sorry.Lucky guy,you're fit and loyal!*starts bagging everything*

Katelyn:*narrows her eyes* Dont call me fit.*waits for her things*

Ooc:Sure!See ya later!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Crystal: *running with John/Lewis* Let's keep moving! We'll get to the coast withing the next few days hopefully. Once we have an idea of where we can go, we can sit down and figure out what we want to do.
> 
> Fiona: *gets into another fight* *wins but cuts her forehead* *shakes her head to clear it* Come on, let's go! That was the last of them! *leads them out to the country* Okay, now it's safe to talk.
> 
> OOC: I need a new character. One who can interact with you guys. I'm hesitent to make one though. After all, she/he can't be another Wing/Gray. I already pulled the "was missing and has now come back" card. Thoughts on this? Is it really an issue or should I just carry on until the boys come back?



Ooc:I dont see a problem with a new character!You're other ones are with both of the boys and who knows when they'll be back.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:I dont see a problem with a new character!You're other ones are with both of the boys and who knows when they'll be back.



OOC: That's what I was thinking. Probably would be a 3rd or 4th year in Hogwarts I think, not sure about a girl or a guy, or how they're hanging around with Katelyn and Carly. Thoughts? If she's a girl maybe Johanna or Maria, or if it's a guy either Percy or Nathan.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: That's what I was thinking. Probably would be a 3rd or 4th year in Hogwarts I think, not sure about a girl or a guy, or how they're hanging around with Katelyn and Carly. Thoughts? If she's a girl maybe Johanna or Maria, or if it's a guy either Percy or Nathan.



Ooc:I think a girl since Carly and Katelyn are only hanging around boys and since they dont have Fiona or Crystal to talk to.I like the name Johanna alot,and maybe she could have been sent from Hogwarts to do something,not exactly sure what,but she might see Katelyn get hurt skating or something because I've made her clumsy now especially on her board.Or if you want to be a guy the same story but I like the name Percy.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:I think a girl since Carly and Katelyn are only hanging around boys and since they dont have Fiona or Crystal to talk to.I like the name Johanna alot,and maybe she could have been sent from Hogwarts to do something,not exactly sure what,but she might see Katelyn get hurt skating or something because I've made her clumsy now especially on her board.Or if you want to be a guy the same story but I like the name Percy.



OOC: That's true. I think I'll make it a girl, and Johanna, or you can call her Jo, will be very easy-going and sweet, but a perfectionist and have a bit of a nervous streak. A fourth year who left Hogwarts because she lost all of her memories in a quidditch accident and she's taking a break. Sound good? gtg, brb.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: That's true. I think I'll make it a girl, and Johanna, or you can call her Jo, will be very easy-going and sweet, but a perfectionist and have a bit of a nervous streak. A fourth year who left Hogwarts because she lost all of her memories in a quidditch accident and she's taking a break. Sound good? gtg, brb.



Ooc:Sounds really good!Bye!


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: I'm back! My beautiful panthers got a win tonight! It was fun to see my guy friend play. He was amazing.

Carly: *cashier checks her stuff out* *runs into Katelyn as they're both walking out the door* Oh, hey girl!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I'm back! My beautiful panthers got a win tonight! It was fun to see my guy friend play. He was amazing.
> 
> Carly: *cashier checks her stuff out* *runs into Katelyn as they're both walking out the door* Oh, hey girl!



Katelyn:*smiles* Hey!

Ooc:Hiya!Yay for the game and your friend!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Hey!
> 
> Ooc:Hiya!Yay for the game and your friend!



Carly: *yawns and stretches as she walks out the doors of the store* *still carrying the guitar case too, along with her bags*

OOC: I know! We were ahead for a while, but then in third quarter they got ahead of us. In the last quarter, we pulled it all together, played our best and we won. Plus my friend had a really great time playing. It's for the high school team, so it's pretty intense.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *yawns and stretches as she walks out the doors of the store* *still carrying the guitar case too, along with her bags*
> 
> OOC: I know! We were ahead for a while, but then in third quarter they got ahead of us. In the last quarter, we pulled it all together, played our best and we won. Plus my friend had a really great time playing. It's for the high school team, so it's pretty intense.



Katelyn:Is that your new guitar?You have to play for me sometime!

Ooc:Wow,sounds like an awesome game!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Is that your new guitar?You have to play for me sometime!
> 
> Ooc:Wow,sounds like an awesome game!



Carly: Yeah and I will. *gets a text* Ooh! Niall says we're gonna look for a house to stay at or something tomorrow? Cool!

OOC: It was! But it was really emotional too, because two guys on our team got hurt, but they were ok at the end.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yeah and I will. *gets a text* Ooh! Niall says we're gonna look for a house to stay at or something tomorrow? Cool!
> 
> OOC: It was! But it was really emotional too, because two guys on our team got hurt, but they were ok at the end.



Katelyn:Awesome!And you are?Thats so cool,you're going to have your own place!

Ooc:Aw!Thats sad. But its good they're okay!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Awesome!And you are?Thats so cool,you're going to have your own place!
> 
> Ooc:Aw!Thats sad. But its good they're okay!



Carly: Yeah! That's cool! Definitely something new!

OOC: Yeah  I had to work out A LOT today and then ran around with my friends a lot at the game. I'm SOOOOO tired, but I'm gonna stay on for a long time, if you do.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yeah! That's cool! Definitely something new!
> 
> OOC: Yeah  I had to work out A LOT today and then ran around with my friends a lot at the game. I'm SOOOOO tired, but I'm gonna stay on for a long time, if you do.



Katelyn:I still can't believe how cute you and Niall are together,you two are definitly in love.I hope I'll have something like that one day.

Ooc:Me and my friends say we're allergic to working out! Sounds good to me,I can stay on for awhile.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I still can't believe how cute you and Niall are together,you two are definitly in love.I hope I'll have something like that one day.
> 
> Ooc:Me and my friends say we're allergic to working out! Sounds good to me,I can stay on for awhile.



Carly: *yawns again as they walk down the sidewalk* You do have something like that. You have Hazza.

OOC: I almost wish I was haha!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *yawns again as they walk down the sidewalk* You do have something like that. You have Hazza.
> 
> OOC: I almost wish I was haha!



Katelyn:*looks at the ground* Well,I dunno.I really like Harry,I mean alot more than I ever did with Luke,but I dont know about him.He could have any girl in the world,why would he want me?I'm not the smartest,most athletic or talented,and I'm definitly not the prettiest.*sighs* I'm afraid he might get sick of me really.*plays with a loose thread on her dress*

Ooc:Ugh,why is it so hard to find a good One DIrection avatar for me?!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at the ground* Well,I dunno.I really like Harry,I mean alot more than I ever did with Luke,but I dont know about him.He could have any girl in the world,why would he want me?I'm not the smartest,most athletic or talented,and I'm definitly not the prettiest.*sighs* I'm afraid he might get sick of me really.*plays with a loose thread on her dress*
> 
> Ooc:Ugh,why is it so hard to find a good One DIrection avatar for me?!



Carly: A good heart is what matters, and you've certainly got that.

OOC: I don't know! I'm sorry!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: A good heart is what matters, and you've certainly got that.
> 
> OOC: I don't know! I'm sorry!



Katelyn:*smiles a bit* Well,I guess thats something.

Ooc:Its fine,I just have way too many pictures and I either cant choose one or its not big enough!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles a bit* Well,I guess thats something.
> 
> Ooc:Its fine,I just have way too many pictures and I either cant choose one or its not big enough!



Carly: That IS something, and it's the only thing that matters! The rest means nothing! Wanna head to Starbucks before going back?

OOC: That stinks, girl!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: That IS something, and it's the only thing that matters! The rest means nothing! Wanna head to Starbucks before going back?
> 
> OOC: That stinks, girl!



Katelyn:You;re right,I just hope Harry thinks the same.*nods* Sure,I havent been in like a day or two,I'm starting to get addicted to those Mango smoothies!

Ooc:I know!But I think I found one I just have to see if it works.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:You;re right,I just hope Harry thinks the same.*nods* Sure,I havent been in like a day or two,I'm starting to get addicted to those Mango smoothies!
> 
> Ooc:I know!But I think I found one I just have to see if it works.



Carly: Harry does think so. He's told me so. And I know. The mango smoothies are the best. That's what I want right now. *heads in that direction*

OOC: I LOVE your current one! Please don't ever change it!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Harry does think so. He's told me so. And I know. The mango smoothies are the best. That's what I want right now. *heads in that direction*
> 
> OOC: I LOVE your current one! Please don't ever change it!



Katelyn:*follows her grinning* He does?He really like me for myself,not just because of my looks or anything on the surface?

Ooc:This one with the boys and half of it is the british flag and the other half is the irish?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*follows her grinning* He does?He really like me for myself,not just because of my looks or anything on the surface?
> 
> Ooc:This one with the boys and half of it is the british flag and the other half is the irish?



Carly: Yeah. See, Harry has this... let's call it a super power. He can see girls for their inner hearts, not how they look, or appear to be on the outside. *pushes the door to Starbucks open*

OOC: Yes! i LOVE it!!!!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yeah. See, Harry has this... let's call it a super power. He can see girls for their inner hearts, not how they look, or appear to be on the outside. *pushes the door to Starbucks open*
> 
> OOC: Yes! i LOVE it!!!!



Katelyn:*walks in* Wow,he just got even more amazing.He likes me for my heart and not my face!*smiles and waves at other costumers who are staring at her*

Ooc:I know right!?I chose it because it actually shows the irish flag and not just the british one with the boys!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks in* Wow,he just got even more amazing.He likes me for my heart and not my face!*smiles and waves at other costumers who are staring at her*
> 
> Ooc:I know right!?I chose it because it actually shows the irish flag and not just the british one with the boys!



Carly: *orders a mango smoothie and a latte and waits for Katelyn to order*

OOC: I know! That's what makes it beautiful!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *orders a mango smoothie and a latte and waits for Katelyn to order*
> 
> OOC: I know! That's what makes it beautiful!



Katelyn:*orders a Mango smoothie and pays for it**takes a drink and sighs* This is the best,next to Nandos.

Ooc:Haha it really is amazing!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: So.......that took a while. But, I'm here! And now I'll start Johanna!

Crystal: *glances around* *murmurs* We're being followed...........

Fiona: I think we're safe for now. Better keep an eye out though, just in case. *checks her arm* *makes a disgusted face but says nothing*

Johanna: *pacing in front of Dumbledore's office*

McGonagal: You can go in now Miss Norrington.

Johanna: Thank you. *goes up* *knocks*

Dumbledore: Come in. *looks up at Johanna* Oh, you're here. Sit please. *gestures to a seat*

Johanna: Yes sir. *sits* So, why did you call me here Professor?

Dumbledore: Tell me Johanna, have you remembered anything since you woke in the infirmirary?

Johanna: I'm afraid not Professor.

Dumbledore: I see. I don't blame you in the least you know. Actually, I have a proposition for you. Madam Pomfrey says it would be best for you to go on a holiday of sorts, to relax and heal up. Now, I have some students of mine in a manor in Ireland. I have written them a letter, explaining your appearance and your amnesia. I was wondering if you would like to join them.

Johanna: *cocks her head* But why aren't they at the school?

Dumbledore: They all have their personal reasons. But the environment seems to be a better one for you, not as fast paced as at Hogwarts. Would you like to go?

Johanna: Yes, I think I would.

Dumbledore: *hands her the letter* Then the best of luck to you. The schol train will get you to the train station where you should be able o take a train to Ireland. Until we meet again.

Johanna: Thank you Professor. *leaves*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*orders a Mango smoothie and pays for it**takes a drink and sighs* This is the best,next to Nandos.
> 
> Ooc:Haha it really is amazing!



Carly: I agree. Let's drink them on the way back, It's getting late. *carries her drinks out the door* *starts drinking her mango smoothie first*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: So.......that took a while. But, I'm here! And now I'll start Johanna!
> 
> Crystal: *glances around* *murmurs* We're being followed...........
> 
> Fiona: I think we're safe for now. Better keep an eye out though, just in case. *checks her arm* *makes a disgusted face but says nothing*
> 
> Johanna: *pacing in front of Dumbledore's office*
> 
> McGonagal: You can go in now Miss Norrington.
> 
> Johanna: Thank you. *goes up* *knocks*
> 
> Dumbledore: Come in. *looks up at Johanna* Oh, you're here. Sit please. *gestures to a seat*
> 
> Johanna: Yes sir. *sits* So, why did you call me here Professor?
> 
> Dumbledore: Tell me Johanna, have you remembered anything since you woke in the infirmirary?
> 
> Johanna: I'm afraid not Professor.
> 
> Dumbledore: I see. I don't blame you in the least you know. Actually, I have a proposition for you. Madam Pomfrey says it would be best for you to go on a holiday of sorts, to relax and heal up. Now, I have some students of mine in a manor in Ireland. I have written them a letter, explaining your appearance and your amnesia. I was wondering if you would like to join them.
> 
> Johanna: *cocks her head* But why aren't they at the school?
> 
> Dumbledore: They all have their personal reasons. But the environment seems to be a better one for you, not as fast paced as at Hogwarts. Would you like to go?
> 
> Johanna: Yes, I think I would.
> 
> Dumbledore: *hands her the letter* Then the best of luck to you. The schol train will get you to the train station where you should be able o take a train to Ireland. Until we meet again.
> 
> Johanna: Thank you Professor. *leaves*



Ooc:Hello!This looks really good!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I agree. Let's drink them on the way back, It's getting late. *carries her drinks out the door* *starts drinking her mango smoothie first*



Katelyn:Yes ma'am!*salutes her and walks behind her sipping her drink*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yes ma'am!*salutes her and walks behind her sipping her drink*



Carly: *finishes her smoothie and starts drinking the latte to warm her throat again after that cold drink* *yawns and stretches* *starts getting really cold, and her stomach hurts* *groans*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *finishes her smoothie and starts drinking the latte to warm her throat again after that cold drink* *yawns and stretches* *starts getting really cold, and her stomach hurts* *groans*



Katelyn:*finishes her drink and throws it in a bin next to her**turns and looks at her worriedly* Are you ok Carls,should I call Niall?


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *arrives in Ireland* Now, who do I talk to? *walking along*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes her drink and throws it in a bin next to her**turns and looks at her worriedly* Are you ok Carls,should I call Niall?


Carly: Nah... I'll be fine *walks for a minute and then desperately looks for a bathroom* Where's a bathroom, Kate!?! Where!?!


Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *arrives in Ireland* Now, who do I talk to? *walking along*



OOC: She should find them tomorrow morning OOC. Which would be morning in the RP too.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Nah... I'll be fine *walks for a minute and then desperately looks for a bathroom* Where's a bathroom, Kate!?! Where!?!
> 
> 
> OOC: She should find them tomorrow morning OOC. Which would be morning in the RP too.



OOC: Good, cause I gotta go. Night!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Good, cause I gotta go. Night!



OOC: Ok, goodnight!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Nah... I'll be fine *walks for a minute and then desperately looks for a bathroom* Where's a bathroom, Kate!?! Where!?!
> 
> 
> OOC: She should find them tomorrow morning OOC. Which would be morning in the RP too.



Katelyn:*looks around* Theres one!*points to a public womens bathroom on the corner* Are you going to be sick?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks around* Theres one!*points to a public womens bathroom on the corner* Are you going to be sick?



Carly: *while running there* yes!!!!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *while running there* yes!!!!



Katelyn:*sighs and jogs to wait outside the bathroom*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs and jogs to wait outside the bathroom*



Carly: *is sick* *comes back out after 15 minutes* Ok...let's...go...*trudges home, slowly*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *is sick* *comes back out after 15 minutes* Ok...let's...go...*trudges home, slowly*



Katelyn:*walks next to her* Do you think you have the stomach flu?Do you want me to tell Niall you're sick so he can get you some medicine?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks next to her* Do you think you have the stomach flu?Do you want me to tell Niall you're sick so he can get you some medicine?



Carly: I'll...be...fine... *they get to her hotel* Alright, I'll text you... *goes upstairs to the room where Niall is laying on his bed with the laptop*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I'll...be...fine... *they get to her hotel* Alright, I'll text you... *goes upstairs to the room where Niall is laying on his bed with the laptop*



Katelyn:Okay,hope you feel better!*starts to skate back to the mansion humming*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Okay,hope you feel better!*starts to skate back to the mansion humming*



Carly: *plops down on the bed*

Niall: *Can see she's not feeling good, so he takes care of her the whole night*

OOC: Ok, so I'm tired, and exhausted, and sore. So I'm going to get off now. I'll be on early tomorrow morning, bye!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *plops down on the bed*
> 
> Niall: *Can see she's not feeling good, so he takes care of her the whole night*
> 
> OOC: Ok, so I'm tired, and exhausted, and sore. So I'm going to get off now. I'll be on early tomorrow morning, bye!



Ooc:'Kay,night!

Katelyn:*skates to the entrance and puts her skateboard in the grass,runs to the front door**walks in and goes to the kitchen**places everything she got on the counter and looks through the fridge* What to eat,what to eat.*gets a cp of milk and gets the oreos*

Luke:*walks down* Late again.

Katelyn:*rolls her eyes* I'm not in the mood Luke,Carly got sick and I need to fix my room.

Luke:So you're still mad at me?

Katelyn:Yes.You were being a jerk to me,my friends,and my boyfriend.Thats going to make someone mad.

Luke:*glares at her a bit* Who is this boyfriend you keep bringing up?Is he a muggle?

Katelyn:*glares at him* Yes he is a muggle,and he's the best boyfriend I've had.Hes sweet,kind,flirty,cheeky,charming and likes me for me,and thats why I'm with him.Now goodbye.*gets everything and walks past him,bumping his shoulder,straight to her room and spends the whole night fixing her room*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*wakes up sprawled across her floor with a paintbrush in her hand**yawns and stands up**looks around her new room and smiles**looks down at her paint covered tanktop and shorts* Thats not very cute,I hope the paint comes out.*walks to her closet and puts on a blue striped tank top with a blazer and red skinny jeans**puts on her blue toms and combs her hair*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Morning. See the blue moon last night?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Morning. See the blue moon last night?



Ooc:Morning,and no I missed it.):


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Morning,and no I missed it.):



OOC: Aww. It was pretty! Gonna go eat breakfast, and then RP?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Aww. It was pretty! Gonna go eat breakfast, and then RP?



Ooc:I wish I'd seen it then!And sounds like a plan.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *wakes up and climbs out of bed, feeling better* *goes to her closet, wondering what to wear* *puts on a strapless black dress with a pink and gold pattern at the top* *takes her guitar out of the case, plays for a few minutes, and then puts it away* *grabs her purse and starts to head down to Starbucks*

OOC: Sorry it took so long for me this morning! I slept really long because i was so exhausted yesterday! But, I'm here now!


----------



## Fairywings

ooc: back.

Johanna: *leaves hotel* *talking to herself* What's this place called again? I think Dumbledore said Ireland. Anyway, it's pretty.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *wakes up and climbs out of bed, feeling better* *goes to her closet, wondering what to wear* *puts on a strapless black dress with a pink and gold pattern at the top* *takes her guitar out of the case, plays for a few minutes, and then puts it away* *grabs her purse and starts to head down to Starbucks*
> 
> OOC: Sorry it took so long for me this morning! I slept really long because i was so exhausted yesterday! But, I'm here now!



Ooc:Its totally fine!

Katelyn:*looks in the mirror and decides to only wear mascara,powder and lipgloss**grabs her proffessional camera for her birthday and walks out of the house before anyone is up and just looks around taking pictures*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *trying to remember something* Why can't I remember anything? I'm not even that hurt.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Its totally fine!
> 
> Katelyn:*looks in the mirror and decides to only wear mascara,powder and lipgloss**grabs her proffessional camera for her birthday and walks out of the house before anyone is up and just looks around taking pictures*



OOC: Yay!

Carly: *walks towards Starbucks quickly* *gets there and orders a latte* *drinks it and heads to the park* I can't wait for Fall to come again....


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*walks into town and takes pictures of the store she and Carly went shopping at,the Nandos they all ate at,and the Starbucks**smiles at the picture* These are looking good!*walks in and orders a mango smoothie**takes a picture of it and sits at a table next to the window drinking and looking at all the pictures*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *sits down on a bench in the park* *looks around at the birds* *watches the clouds*

OOC: What season is it in the RP?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sits down on a bench in the park* *looks around at the birds* *watches the clouds*
> 
> OOC: What season is it in the RP?



Ooc:I'm not sure.I know I made Katelyn's birthday in early November though.

Katelyn:*finishes and walks out* Now,I need some pictures of me with Carls and the boys.I wonder where they are.*walks down the sidewalk*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *walking by the Starbucks* *two punks jump out in front of her*

Guy 1: You know, maybe we should go have a talk in that alley.

Guy 2: Yeah. Walking down this street requires you to pay us. We own this place.

Guy 1: All it costs is just your money........or some jewelry if you don't have any cash......

Johanna: No way man. Now get lost.

Guy 2: Wrong answer. *the two guys start towards her*

Johanna: You really wanna fight me? Let's take it to the alley then boys. *goes to the alley and gets into a fight*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *walking by the Starbucks* *two punks jump out in front of her*
> 
> Guy 1: You know, maybe we should go have a talk in that alley.
> 
> Guy 2: Yeah. Walking down this street requires you to pay us. We own this place.
> 
> Guy 1: All it costs is just your money........or some jewelry if you don't have any cash......
> 
> Johanna: No way man. Now get lost.
> 
> Guy 2: Wrong answer. *the two guys start towards her*
> 
> Johanna: You really wanna fight me? Let's take it to the alley then boys. *goes to the alley and gets into a fight*



Katelyn:*hears them while walking**Thinks for a second then hides by the wall watching in case she gets hurt*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sits down on a bench in the park* *looks around at the birds* *watches the clouds*
> 
> OOC: What season is it in the RP?



OOC: Fall. November. Crystal's 16th birthday has past. Fiona turns 12 December 26th. Haven't decided when Johana's birthday is, but she's 14.


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Oh ok! So it is fall!

Carly: *watches the breath taking scenery* I should call the boys up to play some football* *texts all of the boys and they agree to come* Maybe Katelyn too. *texts Katelyn: Football anyone?*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*hears them while walking**Thinks for a second then hides by the wall watching in case she gets hurt*



Johanna: *fights* *gets hit in the head* *bends over* *to herself* My head wound's bleeding again.

Guy 1: You got some fighting spirit girlie, I'll give you that. Now just hand over yourt money, and we'll let you go.

Guy 2: Just a little cash, that's all it's gonna take.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Oh ok! So it is fall!
> 
> Carly: *watches the breath taking scenery* I should call the boys up to play some football* *texts all of the boys and they agree to come* Maybe Katelyn too. *texts Katelyn: Football anyone?*



Katelyn:*her phone vibrates**reads the text**texts back:Uhm,yeah I'll be there in 5-10 minutes.**looks down the alley watching Johanna and the guys waiting to see if she'll need to help**sees her get hit and runs to them* Stop it!Here,if you want money.*takes out twenty dollars and hands it out* Now leave.

Ooc:Haha yes,yes it is.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*her phone vibrates**reads the text**texts back:Uhm,yeah I'll be there in 5-10 minutes.**looks down the alley watching Johanna and the guys waiting to see if she'll need to help**sees her get hit and runs to them* Stop it!Here,if you want money.*takes out twenty dollars and hands it out* Now leave.
> 
> Ooc:Haha yes,yes it is.



Carly: *texts: Yay! The boys are coming too!* *gets off of the bench and waits for all of them*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *texts: Yay! The boys are coming too!* *gets off of the bench and waits for all of them*



Katelyn:*ignores the message and bends down next to the girl* Are you okay?*looks at her head* Oh geez,do you need to go to the hospital?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*her phone vibrates**reads the text**texts back:Uhm,yeah I'll be there in 5-10 minutes.**looks down the alley watching Johanna and the guys waiting to see if she'll need to help**sees her get hit and runs to them* Stop it!Here,if you want money.*takes out twenty dollars and hands it out* Now leave.
> 
> Ooc:Haha yes,yes it is.



Guy 1: *to Katelyn* I'll take the cash, *to Johanna* but as a reminder to not cross us again *punches her once more*

Guy 2: Dude, that was so utterly stupid! We gotta get out of here before the cops come callin! *the guys run off*

Johanna: *coughs* Thanks *digging around in her jacket pocket for bandages* *pulls out the bandages, her wand also falling out* *wraps her head before she notices the wand* Oh, um, that's nothing, um *picks up the wand and stuffs it in her pocket*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Guy 1: *to Katelyn* I'll take the cash, *to Johanna* but as a reminder to not cross us again *punches her once more*
> 
> Guy 2: Dude, that was so utterly stupid! We gotta get out of here before the cops come callin! *the guys run off*
> 
> Johanna: *coughs* Thanks *digging around in her jacket pocket for bandages* *pulls out the bandages, her wand also falling out* *wraps her head before she notices the wand* Oh, um, that's nothing, um *picks up the wand and stuffs it in her pocket*



Katelyn:*hands him the cash**glares after the guys and turns to her*You're welcome.*sees the wand* Oh my nandos.Was that a wand?Are you a witch?Where are you from?


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: So I'm kinda slim (I've been asked if I was anorexic before), but I'm proud of myself running, because now my legs are getting thinner! Yay! I've always been insecure about my legs.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*ignores the message and bends down next to the girl* Are you okay?*looks at her head* Oh geez,do you need to go to the hospital?



Johanna: No. It was healing - they just reopened the wound. I'll be fine. The worst has already happened. The wounds'll stop bleeding in a few moments.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: So I'm kinda slim (I've been asked if I was anorexic before), but I'm proud of myself running, because now my legs are getting thinner! Yay! I've always been insecure about my legs.



Ooc:Yay for running until legs are slim!But I'm sure you're legs were fine before.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Yay for running until legs are slim!But I'm sure you're legs were fine before.



OOC: I guess they were OKAY, it's just there are a lot of people at my school with skinnier legs than me and I was jealous. Haha


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*hands him the cash**glares after the guys and turns to her*You're welcome.*sees the wand* Oh my nandos.Was that a wand?Are you a witch?Where are you from?



Johanna: Why? You one too? *coughs* Now that is a very good question. I'm an amnesiac, you see. And apparently I have allergies. *coughs again*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: No. It was healing - they just reopened the wound. I'll be fine. The worst has already happened. The wounds'll stop bleeding in a few moments.





Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Why? You one too? *coughs* Now that is a very good question. I'm an amnesiac, you see. And apparently I have allergies. *coughs again*



Katelyn:Well as long as you're okay.*nods smiling* Yeah,my friends and I came here from Hogwarts.We're staying in a manor alittle bit away from friends.Speaking of friends.*checks her phone* I'm supposed to be with some playing football.You wanna come?We dont bite.


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Ouchie! Just got a BUNCH of liquid eyeliner in my eye. I would rinse my eye out, but I just spent almost an hour on makeup so I have to just let it sting. Haha!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Ouchie! Just got a BUNCH of liquid eyeliner in my eye. I would rinse my eye out, but I just spent almost an hour on makeup so I have to just let it sting. Haha!



Ooc:That does not sound like a good time!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:That does not sound like a good time!



OOC: It certainly isn't!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: It certainly isn't!



Katelyn:*takes out her phone and texts Carly:Would you and the guys mind if I bring someone along?Oh and I'm taking pictures so tell the guys to get their goofy faces on for funny pictures!

Ooc:Haha!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*takes out her phone and texts Carly:Would you and the guys mind if I bring someone along?Oh and I'm taking pictures so tell the guys to get their goofy faces on for funny pictures!
> 
> Ooc:Haha!



Carly: *hears her phone and takes it out of her pocket* *texts: I guess not, and I will. They just got here.* *tells the boys*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *hears her phone and takes it out of her pocket* *texts: I guess not, and I will. They just got here.* *tells the boys*



Katelyn:*Text:Thanks,I just have to see if she wants to come.Oh and tell them I say hi!**puts her phone in her back pocket*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: Katelyn says hi, boys.

Harry: Is she coming too?

Carly: Yeah..?

Harry: Yes!!!


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*sighs**takes out a piece of paper and writes down her number and the address of the manor* Here,call my number or come to the Mansion if you need to.Anytime you want,our doors open.I really gotta go,but if you wanna come meet everyone we're most likely going to be at the park.Bye!*runs in the direction of the park*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs**takes out a piece of paper and writes down her number and the address of the manor* Here,call my number or come to the Mansion if you need to.Anytime you want,our doors open.I really gotta go,but if you wanna come meet everyone we're most likely going to be at the park.Bye!*runs in the direction of the park*



Carly: *her and the boys wait for Katelyn*

Liam: *admiring some flowers*

Zayn: Wish she would hurry. *not in a mean way, he's just excited for the game*

OOC: Sorry it took a while. I was eating


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *her and the boys wait for Katelyn*
> 
> Liam: *admiring some flowers*
> 
> Zayn: Wish she would hurry. *not in a mean way, he's just excited for the game*
> 
> OOC: Sorry it took a while. I was eating



Katelyn:*runs up to them* Hey guys,sorry it took a bit.I helped a girl who got hurt by some guys.*takes off her blazer and puts it on a bench so shes in her tanktop*

Ooc:Its okay!I just got done eating too.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Won't be on for much longer, pool party in about a half hour.

Johanna: Oh reaslly? Then you must be who Dumbledore wrote the letter to. Here. *pulls it out and hands her the letter explaining Johanna's accident and her being there* Um, well, okay. I don't remember how to play, having no memories before I woke a few days ago, but I'll go.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*runs up to them* Hey guys,sorry it took a bit.I helped a girl who got hurt by some guys.*takes off her blazer and puts it on a bench so shes in her tanktop*
> 
> Ooc:Its okay!I just got done eating too.



Harry: Katelyn, you're here! *hugs her tightly*

Carly: Ok guys, get ready. *tosses the ball up and down in her hand*

OOC: Ok cool! And by football I mean the American thing... Sorry I wasn't clear haha!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Won't be on for much longer, pool party in about a half hour.
> 
> Johanna: Oh reaslly? Then you must be who Dumbledore wrote the letter to. Here. *pulls it out and hands her the letter explaining Johanna's accident and her being there* Um, well, okay. I don't remember how to play, having no memories before I woke a few days ago, but I'll go.





niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Katelyn, you're here! *hugs her tightly*
> 
> Carly: Ok guys, get ready. *tosses the ball up and down in her hand*
> 
> OOC: Ok cool! And by football I mean the American thing... Sorry I wasn't clear haha!



Katelyn:*before she left she took the letter and took them both to the group**laughs and hugs him back* Great to see you too Harry.*lets go and takes a quick picture of him**smiles and puts the camera down* Lets play!

Ooc:Sounds fun!And thanks for clearing it up!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*before she left she took the letter and took them both to the group**laughs and hugs him back* Great to see you too Harry.*lets go and takes a quick picture of him**smiles and puts the camera down* Lets play!
> 
> Ooc:Sounds fun!And thanks for clearing it up!



Carly: Alright cool. I call quarterback.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*before she left she took the letter and took them both to the group**laughs and hugs him back* Great to see you too Harry.*lets go and takes a quick picture of him**smiles and puts the camera down* Lets play!
> 
> Ooc:Sounds fun!And thanks for clearing it up!



Johanna: *smiles and nods at everyone but doesn't say anything*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Alright cool. I call quarterback.



Katelyn:I'll be wide reciever!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I'll be wide reciever!



Carly: Good. *heads to line up* Who is gonna be the running bak?

Liam: *smiles* I'll be running back. I can run...

Carly: Ok cool.


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: I think I'll just sit back and watch. I don't remember the game at all anyway.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: I think I'll just sit back and watch. I don't remember the game at all anyway.



Carly: Ok that's alright.

Harry: i'll snap the ball to QB.

Carly: Good.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Good. *heads to line up* Who is gonna be the running bak?
> 
> Liam: *smiles* I'll be running back. I can run...
> 
> Carly: Ok cool.



Katelyn:I read that on the plane.I read after I took the quiz on who my One Direction match was and it said...Aw man!Liam can _really_ run,you could go to the Olympics!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: I think I'll just sit back and watch. I don't remember the game at all anyway.



Katelyn:Thats alright,you cant take some pictures on my camera if you want to pass the time.*points to her camera on the bench*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I read that on the plane.I read after I took the quiz on who my One Direction match was and it said...Aw man!Liam can _really_ run,you could go to the Olympics!



Liam: Almost did at one point...

Carly: Ok, we need to start now... 41, 37, 29. Down set hike!

Harry: *snaps ball to Carly*

Carly: KATELYN!!!! *throws her the ball* RUN!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Thats alright,you cant take some pictures on my camera if you want to pass the time.*points to her camera on the bench*



Johanna: Yeah, okay. *walks over to the bench* *picks up the camera* *under her breath* Glad this is one of the few things I've re-learned how to do. *snaps some pictures*

OOC: I'll be gone any minute now, so if I disappear, I'm most likely gone.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Liam: Almost did at one point...
> 
> Carly: Ok, we need to start now... 41, 37, 29. Down set hike!
> 
> Harry: *snaps ball to Carly*
> 
> Carly: KATELYN!!!! *throws her the ball* RUN!



Katelyn:*nods**catches the ball and runs downfield really fast*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods**catches the ball and runs downfield really fast*



Louis: *playing defense tackles her after she runs about 15 yards, which is really far*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *takes more photos* *shouts to Katelyn* Nice try!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Louis: *playing defense tackles her after she runs about 15 yards, which is really far*



Katelyn:*falls to the ground* Ouch,dumb grass and dirt. *stands up and dusts herself off*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *takes more photos* *shouts to Katelyn* Nice try!



Katelyn:*turns and waves and shouts* Thanks!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*falls to the ground* Ouch,dumb grass and dirt. *stands up and dusts herself off*



Carly: Good job, Kate! *goes down field* Same play, you guys! 89, 91, 73 Down, set HIKE!

Harry: *snaps ball*

Carly: Same thing again, Katelyn! *throws her the ball* ALL THE WAY, KATELYN! ALL THE WAY!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: BTW, I decided Johanna has shoulder blade length curly black hair, brown eyes, and pale skin, and she's wearing a pink t-shirt and khaki pants and a black letterman's jacket.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*turns and waves and shouts* Thanks!



Johanna: *smiles* You're welcome! *takes more photographs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Good job, Kate! *goes down field* Same play, you guys! 89, 91, 73 Down, set HIKE!
> 
> Harry: *snaps ball*
> 
> Carly: Same thing again, Katelyn! *throws her the ball* ALL THE WAY, KATELYN! ALL THE WAY!



Katelyn:Thanks Carls! *gets back in position**catches it and runs faster than before downfield again*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Thanks Carls! *gets back in position**catches it and runs faster than before downfield again*



Zayn: *tries to catch up to her* *gets her down after 30 yards* Jeez, you run fast. *helps her up*

Carly: WHOA! Good job, Kate! *runs down field* *whispers to her* This time I'm going to hand it off to Liam and he's gonna get us a touchdown, ok?


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *watching intensely* Just a little more next time! *gets a sense of deja vu* *to herself* Well, this feels familiar..........don't know why...........well, Dumbledore said I did like sports........


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Zayn: *tries to catch up to her* *gets her down after 30 yards* Jeez, you run fast. *helps her up*
> 
> Carly: WHOA! Good job, Kate! *runs down field* *whispers to her* This time I'm going to hand it off to Liam and he's gonna get us a touchdown, ok?



Katelyn:*stands up with his help* Thanks,I use to run a bit and play football.(American soccer)*nods**whispers* Sounds good.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*stands up with his help* Thanks,I use to run a bit and play football.(American soccer)*nods**whispers* Sounds good.



Carly: *tells Liam and then runs to position with the others* Down....set....HIKE!

Harry: *snaps the ball again*

Carly: *catches is and hands it off to Liam*

Louis: *him and Zayn are tripped up by the change of play*

Liam: *running*

Zayn: *chases after him*

Carly: ALL THE WAY, LIAM!

Liam: *gets a touchdown for them*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *shakes her head to clear it of the deja vu* *shouts* Your camera is great! Where did you get it? I'm getting some great shots of you guys!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: BRB, pool time.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *tells Liam and then runs to position with the others* Down....set....HIKE!
> 
> Harry: *snaps the ball again*
> 
> Carly: *catches is and hands it off to Liam*
> 
> Louis: *him and Zayn are tripped up by the change of play*
> 
> Liam: *running*
> 
> Zayn: *chases after him*
> 
> Carly: ALL THE WAY, LIAM!
> 
> Liam: *gets a touchdown for them*





Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *shakes her head to clear it of the deja vu* *shouts* Your camera is great! Where did you get it? I'm getting some great shots of you guys!





Fairywings said:


> OOC: BRB, pool time.



Katelyn:*cheers* Yes!*turns around* I dunno,it was a birthday present from two or three days ago!Thanks for the pictures!

Ooc:See ya,have fun!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*cheers* Yes!*turns around* I dunno,it was a birthday present from two or three days ago!Thanks for the pictures!
> 
> Ooc:See ya,have fun!



Carly: Alright, I'm already tired. That should wrap up the game? What do you think, Kate?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Alright, I'm already tired. That should wrap up the game? What do you think, Kate?



Katelyn:Sure,being taken down twice gets a girl tired.*walks over and gets her camera**sits in the grass under a tree and looks at all the pictures*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Sure,being taken down twice gets a girl tired.*walks over and gets her camera**sits in the grass under a tree and looks at all the pictures*



Carly: *sits back down on the bench and eats an ice cream from an ice cream stand she just went to*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sits back down on the bench and eats an ice cream from an ice cream stand she just went to*



Katelyn:*looks at a picture from the game* Okay,all of these are so going in my scrapbook! *takes a picture of Carly eating**smiles* Thats a good one two.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at a picture from the game* Okay,all of these are so going in my scrapbook! *takes a picture of Carly eating**smiles* Thats a good one two.



Carly: *didn't notice* *continues with her ice cream*

OOC: Okay, girl. I'm going to the mall now, but I promise I'll be back as soon as I can. Bye!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *didn't notice* *continues with her ice cream*
> 
> OOC: Okay, girl. I'm going to the mall now, but I promise I'll be back as soon as I can. Bye!



Katelyn:*laughs a bit**takes some pictures of the boys being silly**takes some pictures of her with some of the boys*

Ooc:"kay,bye gurly!


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: I'm back! Got a bunch of new clothes!

Carly: *finishes her ice cream and throws out the napkin*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I'm back! Got a bunch of new clothes!
> 
> Carly: *finishes her ice cream and throws out the napkin*



Katelyn:Hey Carls,can we take a picture?

Ooc:New clothes!Yay!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Hey Carls,can we take a picture?
> 
> Ooc:New clothes!Yay!



Carly: *shrugs* Sure why not?

OOC: Yeah! That's always exciting! So, my mall is having a model/talent search and you can sign up for it. I'd really like to, but I don't think I'm pretty enough to be a model. Haha!  xx


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Back

Johanna: Oh I didn't know, happy birthday! That must've been about the time the accident happened.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *shrugs* Sure why not?
> 
> OOC: Yeah! That's always exciting! So, my mall is having a model/talent search and you can sign up for it. I'd really like to, but I don't think I'm pretty enough to be a model. Haha!  xx





Fairywings said:


> OOC: Back
> 
> Johanna: Oh I didn't know, happy birthday! That must've been about the time the accident happened.



Katelyn:Yay!*walks over and sits next to her**put the camera infront of them* Smile! *takes the picture**looks at Johanna confuced* Accident?

Ooc:I bet you are!And hey Wings!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yay!*walks over and sits next to her**put the camera infront of them* Smile! *takes the picture**looks at Johanna confuced* Accident?
> 
> Ooc:I bet you are!And hey Wings!



Carly: *starts eating some chips*

OOC: Ehhhh probably not.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yay!*walks over and sits next to her**put the camera infront of them* Smile! *takes the picture**looks at Johanna confuced* Accident?
> 
> Ooc:I bet you are!And hey Wings!



Johanna: *smiles* *says in a joking, casual way* How else would I have become an amnesiac? *seriously* Really, it's no big deal. *fingering the head wound, but looks as if she's scratching her head in thought*

OOC: Hello!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *starts eating some chips*
> 
> OOC: Ehhhh probably not.





Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *smiles* *says in a joking, casual way* How else would I have become an amnesiac? *seriously* Really, it's no big deal. *fingering the head wound, but looks as if she's scratching her head in thought*
> 
> OOC: Hello!



Katelyn:*takes a picture of Johanna**smiles*True,I guess I didnt think you had an accident.*lays down on the grass* So what should we do now?

Oocrobably so.How was the pool?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*takes a picture of Johanna**smiles*True,I guess I didnt think you had an accident.*lays down on the grass* So what should we do now?
> 
> Oocrobably so.How was the pool?



OOC: Pretty good. We were hosting, so I didn't really have to go anywhere, which is good, because I dislike long car rides.

Johanna: *shrugs* Dunno. What do you guys normally do?


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *falls asleep on the bench*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Pretty good. We were hosting, so I didn't really have to go anywhere, which is good, because I dislike long car rides.
> 
> Johanna: *shrugs* Dunno. What do you guys normally do?





			
				niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *falls asleep on the bench*



Katelyn:*shakes her head at Carls**shrugs* I dunno,we usually go out to eat or we went to a hotel once.*thinks* I kinda want a pet,maybe I'll go look at the pet store!*stands up* You guys wanna come? 

Ooc:Thats cool!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *falls asleep on the bench*



Johanna: *giggles*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head at Carls**shrugs* I dunno,we usually go out to eat or we went to a hotel once.*thinks* I kinda want a pet,maybe I'll go look at the pet store!*stands up* You wanna come?
> 
> Ooc:Thats cool!



Carly: *hears the word pet in her sleep* *wakes up with a start* I wanna go!! I wanna go!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *hears the word pet in her sleep* *wakes up with a start* I wanna go!! I wanna go!



Katelyn:*laughs* Wow Carls,I know how to wake you up now!Now what do I name my pet?*starts to think of names*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* Wow Carls,I know how to wake you up now!Now what do I name my pet?*starts to think of names*



Carly: How about Darcy?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head at Carls**shrugs* I dunno,we usually go out to eat or we went to a hotel once.*thinks* I kinda want a pet,maybe I'll go look at the pet store!*stands up* You wanna come?
> 
> Ooc:Thats cool!



Johanna: *shrugs* Okay. *stands* Oh, Idon't think I introduced myself, my name's Johanna.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* Wow Carls,I know how to wake you up now!Now what do I name my pet?*starts to think of names*



Johanna: You should choose the pet before the name.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: How about Darcy?





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *shrugs* Okay. *stands* Oh, Idon't think I introduced myself, my name's Johanna.



*Katelyn:*grins* I LOVE the name Darcy!That is the cutest name in the world!*turns to Johanna* Well its nice to know your name Johanna,but do you mind if I call you Jo,I like to give nicknames to my friends.And i think I want a kitten.


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Going to play basketball with my guy friend! Yay! Be back soon!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Going to play basketball with my guy friend! Yay! Be back soon!



Ooc:Sounds fun!See ya later!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> *Katelyn:*grins* I LOVE the name Darcy!That is the cutest name in the world!*turns to Johanna* Well its nice to know your name Johanna,but do you mind if I call you Jo,I like to give nicknames to my friends.And i think I want a kitten.



Johanna: No, I don't mind if you call me Jo. That's nice. Lead the way.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Going to play basketball with my guy friend! Yay! Be back soon!



OOC: Bye!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: No, I don't mind if you call me Jo. That's nice. Lead the way.



Katelyn:Yay,Jo it is!Lets go get me a kitten named Darcy!*starts to walk to the pet store*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yay,Jo it is!Lets go get me a kitten named Darcy!*starts to walk to the pet store*



Johanna: *walks with her* So, I don't remember much since I woke up two days ago. Anything important you think I need to know?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *walks with her* So, I don't remember much since I woke up two days ago. Anything important you think I need to know?



Katelyn:*thinks* Well,obviously you're here in Ireland now.You're going to stay in a manor with me and other students ,we hang out with muggles so no magic or magic talk around them.Oh,and the Order of the Pheonix usus the Mansion as headquarters.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*thinks* Well,obviously you're here in Ireland now.You're going to stay in a manor with me and other students ,we hang out with muggles so no magic or magic talk around them.Oh,and the Order of the Pheonix usus the Mansion as headquarters.



Johanna: I'm guessing those boys back there are some of those muggle friends? Who are the other students? And what's the Order of the Phoenix?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: I'm guessing those boys back there are some of those muggle frends? Who are the other students? And what's the Order of the Phoenix?



Katelyn:*nods* Yupp.*pops the "P"*The other students there are Cho Chang,Me,Luke Carson,and Tammin.A few other students are somewhere else.And the Order of the Pheonix is an organization whos fighting against Voldemort.*almost to the store*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: i'm back!

Carly: *runs really fast and catches up with them* You know, Harry really like the name Darcy too, Kate.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: i'm back!
> 
> Carly: *runs really fast and catches up with them* You know, Harry really like the name Darcy too, Kate.



Katelyn:*tilts her head to the side* He does?

Ooc:Well hi again!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Yupp.*pops the "P"*The other students there are Cho Chang,Me,Luke Carson,and Tammin.A few other students are somewhere else.And the Order of the Pheonix is an organization whos fighting against Voldemort.*almost to the store*



Johanna: Oh. Okay. So what's your name?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*tilts her head to the side* He does?
> 
> Ooc:Well hi again!



Carly: yep! He wants to name his first daughter that!

OOC: Hi! I'm back so fast, because my guy friend lives in my neighborhood


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Oh. Okay. So what's your name?





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: yep! He wants to name his first daughter that!
> 
> OOC: Hi! I'm back so fast, because my guy friend lives in my neighborhood



Katelyn:I'm Katelyn Anderson.But you can call me Kate,Kaykay,Kay or whatever you want.*to Carly* Aw,thats the cutest name for a daughter!We're here!*walks into the pet store*

Ooc:Thats good!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I'm Katelyn Anderson.But you can call me Kate,Kaykay,Kay or whatever you want.*to Carly* Aw,thats the cutest name for a daughter!We're here!*walks into the pet store*
> 
> Ooc:Thats good!



Johanna: Okay Kate. *walks in with them*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I'm Katelyn Anderson.But you can call me Kate,Kaykay,Kay or whatever you want.*to Carly* Aw,thats the cutest name for a daughter!We're here!*walks into the pet store*
> 
> Ooc:Thats good!



Carly: *immediately her eyes fall on a tiny golden retriever puppy* OH MY GOD! I love her! *runs up to the puppy's window* *asks a worker if she can take her out* *holds the puppy* I need this dog, Kay!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *immediately her eyes fall on a tiny golden retriever puppy* OH MY GOD! I love her! *runs up to the puppy's window* *asks a worker if she can take her out* *holds the puppy* I need this dog, Kay!



Johanna: *laughs* Next you guys are going to want to buy the whole store!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Okay Kate. *walks in with them*





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *immediately her eyes fall on a tiny golden retriever puppy* OH MY GOD! I love her! *runs up to the puppy's window* *asks a worker if she can take her out* *holds the puppy* I need this dog, Kay!



Katelyn:*smiles then laughs* Then but it!It looks adorable!*looks around the store*Kittys!*runs over to the kittens* Aw they're so cute!I wish I could take them all!*pets some of them*

Ooc:Haha I so typed "Kittys" thinking of Boo from Monsters inc.!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles then laughs* Then but it!It looks adorable!*looks around the store*Kittys!*runs over to the kittens* Aw they're so cute!I wish I could take them all!*pets some of them*
> 
> Ooc:Haha I so typed "Kittys" thinking of Boo from Monsters inc.!



OOC: Lol

Johanna: *giggles at them*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: Ok, I'm getting this pup! *gets a text* Ooooh.... Niall said we got one of the houses we were looking at earlier and that we can move in tonight. Half of the stuff is already there.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *laughs* Next you guys are going to want to buy the whole store!



Katelyn:Thats great Carls! *laughs* We probably would,I love animals!*looks around at all the kittens and sees the smallest one that has pure white fur,blazing blue eyes and alittle grey patch right above her right eye* Oh my nandos,I need her!*tells a worker she wants her and takes her out of the pin* This is Darcy,for sure.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Ok, I'm getting this pup! *gets a text* Ooooh.... Niall said we got one of the houses we were looking at earlier and that we can move in tonight. Half of the stuff is already there.



Johanna: *raises her eyebrows* You're moving into a house with a guy? I'm 14 and I wouldn't dream of that.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Thats great Carls! *laughs* We probably would,I love animals!*looks around at all the kittens and sees the smallest one that has pure white fur,blazing blue eyes and alittle grey patch right above her right eye* Oh my nandos,I need her!*tells a worker she wants her and takes her out of the pin* This is Darcy,for sure.



Johanna: Well, glad you found the pet you wanted.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *raises her eyebrows* You're moving into a house with a guy? I'm 14 and I wouldn't dream of that.



OOC: Ok guys, so I decided to kind of make Carly a bit older. Like 16 or 17... Fits the role play better. Hope that's ok...

Carly: Well, I have no where else to stay. I kind of have to. *picks out a collar for the dog*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Well, glad you found the pet you wanted.



Katelyn:*smiles* Me too.Do you want a pet Jo?I can pay if you need me too.*looks at collars for her*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Ok guys, so I decided to kind of make Carly a bit older. Like 16 or 17... Fits the role play better. Hope that's ok...
> 
> Carly: Well, I have no where else to stay. I kind of have to. *picks out a collar for the dog*



Katelyn:*nods* What're you going to name your pet Carls? *picks out a black diamond stutted collar for Darcy* This looks cute.*walks to the cashier and pays for everything and gets the collar personalized*

Ooc:Its fine with me.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* What're you going to name your pet Carls? *picks out a black diamond stutted collar for Darcy* This looks cute.*walks to the cashier and pays for everything and gets the collar personalized*
> 
> Ooc:Its fine with me.



Carly: I think I'll name him Boston...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I think I'll name him Boston...



Katelyn:*puts her new collar on Darcy**smiles at Carly* Thats cute! *picks up Darcy in her arms* I can't believe I finally got a kitty!I've always wanted a pet but dad and auntie would never let me get one.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*puts her new collar on Darcy**smiles at Carly* Thats cute! *picks up Darcy in her arms* I can't believe I finally got a kitty!I've always wanted a pet but dad and auntie would never let me get one.



Carly: You should let her meet Harry. Haz LOVES cats. *smiles and picks up Boston*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: You should let her meet Harry. Haz LOVES cats. *smiles and picks up Boston*



Katelyn:*grins* He does?Wow,me and Harry have a bit in common I suppose.*pets Darcy and makes her look at her* Do you wanna meet Harry?*laughs when she licks her nose* I'm taking that as a yes.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* He does?Wow,me and Harry have a bit in common I suppose.*pets Darcy and makes her look at her* Do you wanna meet Harry?*laughs when she licks her nose* I'm taking that as a yes.



Carly: They're still at the park. We should take our new pets there to meet the boys. *smiles and pays for Boston*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: They're still at the park. We should take our new pets there to meet the boys. *smiles and pays for Boston*



Katelyn:*nods her head excitedly* Yes! *walks out of the store and waits for her*

Ooc:I'm watching Toy Story on Abc Family! One of my favorite movies!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Ok guys, so I decided to kind of make Carly a bit older. Like 16 or 17... Fits the role play better. Hope that's ok...
> 
> Carly: Well, I have no where else to stay. I kind of have to. *picks out a collar for the dog*



OOC: It makes more sense.

Johanna: *shrugs* Okay. I guess it's not my place to judge anyway. *smiles, as if to say she didn't mean to offend*



jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Me too.Do you want a pet Jo?I can pay if you need me too.*looks at collars for her*



Johanna: Nah, but thanks for the offer. I should probably relearn how to live before anything else.



jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* What're you going to name your pet Carls? *picks out a black diamond stutted collar for Darcy* This looks cute.*walks to the cashier and pays for everything and gets the collar personalized*
> 
> Ooc:Its fine with me.



Johanna: It is cute.



niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I think I'll name him Boston...



Johanna: That's a nice name.



jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*puts her new collar on Darcy**smiles at Carly* Thats cute! *picks up Darcy in her arms* I can't believe I finally got a kitty!I've always wanted a pet but dad and auntie would never let me get one.



Johanna: *grunts* That sucks. I don't remember my family. The professors didn't seem to know much about them. I think one of my parents must have been dark haired. *plays with a curl of her hair*

OOC: I can't decide, should she be half English half Italian or half English half Spanish (as in from Spain)?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods her head excitedly* Yes! *walks out of the store and waits for her*
> 
> Ooc:I'm watching Toy Story on Abc Family! One of my favorite movies!



Carly: *walks out* ok lets go. *smiles*

OOC: Leeyum's movie!!!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods her head excitedly* Yes! *walks out of the store and waits for her*
> 
> Ooc:I'm watching Toy Story on Abc Family! One of my favorite movies!



OOC: Cool! My favoite Toy Story is the 2nd. But my favorite Pixars are Walle, Up, and Brave.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: It makes more sense.
> 
> Johanna: *shrugs* Okay. I guess it's not my place to judge anyway. *smiles, as if to say she didn't mean to offend*
> 
> 
> 
> Johanna: Nah, but thanks for the offer. I should probably relearn how to live before anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Johanna: It is cute.
> 
> 
> 
> Johanna: That's a nice name.
> 
> 
> 
> Johanna: *grunts* That sucks. I don't remember my family. The professors didn't seem to know much about them. I think one of my parents must have been dark haired. *plays with a curl of her hair*
> 
> OOC: I can't decide, should she be half English half Italian or half English half Spanish (as in from Spain)?



Katelyn:*nods* Well,if you ever decide you want a pet just tell me and all of us can help you get one!

Ooc:I think half English and half Italian.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Cool! My favoite Toy Story is the 2nd. But my favorite Pixars are Walle, Up, and Brave.



Ooc:I love all those movies!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I can't decide, should she be half English half Italian or half English half Spanish (as in from Spain)?



OOC: I think half english half spanish


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *walks out* ok lets go. *smiles*
> 
> OOC: Leeyum's movie!!!



Katelyn:Yay!*walks towards the park holding Darcy close to her*

Ooc:Haha yupp!Its awesome he loves disney!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yay!*walks towards the park holding Darcy close to her*
> 
> Ooc:Haha yupp!Its awesome he loves disney!



Carly: *puts the leash she bought for Boston on him , sets him down, and he walks next to her* Niall's always wanted a puppy. I think he's gonna be happy. *smiles and continues walking*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *puts the leash she bought for Boston on him , sets him down, and he walks next to her* Niall's always wanted a puppy. I think he's gonna be happy. *smiles and continues walking*



Katelyn:Thats good!I bet he'll love him,I hope Harry likes Darcy.*walks next to them*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Thats good!I bet he'll love him,I hope Harry likes Darcy.*walks next to them*



Carly: I know he will. It's his two favorite things combined. Cats and the name Darcy. *more than halfway to the park*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I think half english half spanish





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *puts the leash she bought for Boston on him , sets him down, and he walks next to her* Niall's always wanted a puppy. I think he's gonna be happy. *smiles and continues walking*





jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Thats good!I bet he'll love him,I hope Harry likes Darcy.*walks next to them*



Johanna: Are those some of the boys that you played the game with?

OOC: Okay. I was thinking of her father being English (hence the last name Norrington) and her mother, in this case, being Italian (hence the black curly hair and brown eyes), and having her being born in Italy but raised from the age of 6 in England, so she can speak both languages, whic ICly she doesn't know because she's an amnesiac.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I know he will. It's his two favorite things combined. Cats and the name Darcy. *more than halfway to the park*



Katelyn:*smiles* Thats good.*looks down at Darcy in her arms* She has the bluest eyes!They're almost like Niall's.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Are those some of the boys that you played the game with?
> 
> OOC: Okay. I was thinking of her father being English (hence the last name Norrington) and her mother, in this case, being Italian (hence the black curly hair and brown eyes), and having her being born in Italy but raised from the age of 6 in England, so she can speak both languages, whic ICly she doesn't know because she's an amnesiac.





jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Thats good.*looks down at Darcy in her arms* She has the bluest eyes!They're almost like Niall's.



Carly: *to Johanna* yeah that's them* *looks at Darcy* Sorry cat, Niall's eyes are nicer.

OOC: I'm italian!!! Brown hair and brown eyes


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Are those some of the boys that you played the game with?
> 
> OOC: Okay. I was thinking of her father being English (hence the last name Norrington) and her mother, in this case, being Italian (hence the black curly hair and brown eyes), and having her being born in Italy but raised from the age of 6 in England, so she can speak both languages, whic ICly she doesn't know because she's an amnesiac.



Katelyn:*nods* Yupp!Niall has the blonde hair and irish accent like us and Harry has the dimples and super curly hair.The other three are Louis Zayn and Liam.

Ooc:Sounds like a really good story!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *to Johanna* yeah that's them* *looks at Darcy* Sorry cat, Niall's eyes are nicer.
> 
> OOC: I'm italian!!! Brown hair and brown eyes



OOC: I didn't know! That's cool! I'm Canadian!

Johanna: Oh, okay.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *to Johanna* yeah that's them* *looks at Darcy* Sorry cat, Niall's eyes are nicer.
> 
> OOC: I'm italian!!! Brown hair and brown eyes



Katelyn:*Darcy looks at her with her head to the side**laughs* I dont think she understands that,but its true.Nialls eyes are the bluest in the world!

Ooc:Thats cool!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I didn't know! That's cool! I'm Canadian!
> 
> Johanna: Oh, okay.


OOC: Canadians are cool too!


jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*Darcy looks at her with her head to the side**laughs* I dont think she understands that,but its true.Nialls eyes are the bluest in the world!
> 
> Ooc:Thats cool!



Carly: Yeah! The prettiest and the best-est! *grins as they walk in the entrance of the park*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Yupp!Niall has the blonde hair and irish accent like us and Harry has the dimples and super curly hair.The other three are Louis Zayn and Liam.
> 
> Ooc:Sounds like a really good story!



Johanna: *nods* All right. I assume you two like Niall and Harry?


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *nods* All right. I assume you two like Niall and Harry?



Carly: I'm dating Niall. She's dating Harry. *smiles* Maybe one day you'll fancy one of them.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *nods* All right. I assume you two like Niall and Harry?





niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Canadians are cool too!
> 
> 
> Carly: Yeah! The prettiest and the best-est! *grins as they walk in the entrance of the park*



Ooc:Yeah!

Katelyn:*blushes and nods* Uhm,yeah.Well they're our boyfriends so I suppose we we have to like them.*smiles**pets Darcy* Don't worry,your eyes are pretty too Darce.*follows her*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Canadians are cool too!
> 
> 
> Carly: Yeah! The prettiest and the best-est! *grins as they walk in the entrance of the park*



Johanna: *laughs at them*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *they get to the boys* Niall, look! I bought us a puppy! His name is Boston! *smiles*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Yeah!
> 
> Katelyn:*blushes and nods* Uhm,yeah.Well they're our boyfriends so I suppose we we have to like them.*smiles**pets Darcy* Don't worry,your eyes are pretty too Darce.*follows her*



Johanna: I'm sorry for prying. Curious amnesiac.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *they get to the boys* Niall, look! I bought us a puppy! His name is Boston! *smiles*



Katelyn:*walks up to them grinning* Well I got a kitten named Darcy!Isnt she adorable?*shows her to the boys*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks up to them grinning* Well I got a kitten named Darcy!Isnt she adorable?*shows her to the boys*



Harry: *drops his phone and runs up to the cat* OH MY GOD, SHE'S BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *sits back and watches*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: I'm sorry for prying. Curious amnesiac.





niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *drops his phone and runs up to the cat* OH MY GOD, SHE'S BEAUTIFUL!!!!



Katelyn:Its fine,I dont mind telling people some things.*giggles* Isn't she?I named her Darcy,its now my favorite name so I thought it fit to give it to her.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Its fine,I dont mind telling people some things.*giggles* Isn't she?I named her Darcy,its my favorite name so I thought it fit to give it to her.



Harry: D-d-d-Darcy?! *grinning*

Niall: *holds Boston* He's so cute!

Carly: I know, right!?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: D-d-d-Darcy?! *grinning*
> 
> Niall: *holds Boston* He's so cute!
> 
> Carly: I know, right!?



Katelyn:*smiles* Yeah,Darcy.Carly suggested it and I fell in love with the name as soon as she said it.Its the perfect girl name!*sits down in the grass and puts Darcy down infront of her**looks up at him* You wanna play with her with me?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Yeah,Darcy.Carly suggested it and I fell in love with the name as soon as she said it.Its the perfect girl name!*sits down in the grass and puts Darcy down infront of her**looks up at him* You wanna play with her with me?



Harry: Yeah. *sits down and pets the cat* I love the name Darcy... Always wanted to name my first girl that....


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Yeah. *sits down and pets the cat* I love the name Darcy... Always wanted to name my first girl that....



Katelyn:*smiles and takes a picture of him with her**puts down the camera next to her* Carls said something about that,I guess you have dibs on the name huh?*pets her back making her purr*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *gets some deja vu* *blinks*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles and takes a picture of him with her**puts down the camera next to her* Carls said something about that,I guess you have dibs on the name huh?*pets her back making her purr*



Harry: Yeah I do. *to Niall and Carly* Hey, could you guys run and grab me a mango smoothie?

Carly: Yeah! We can run there too, right Niall?

Niall: Sure, but I can't run THAT fast.

Carly: Ok,let's go. *leaves with him, running, and gets their within 5 minutes, and back within 5, making it 10 minutes* We're back. *panting* *hands the smoothie to Haz* *got one for herself too* *lays down in the grass*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Yeah I do. *to Niall and Carly* Hey, could you guys run and grab me a mango smoothie?
> 
> Carly: Yeah! We can run there too, right Niall?
> 
> Niall: Sure, but I can't run THAT fast.
> 
> Carly: Ok,let's go. *leaves with him, running, and gets their within 5 minutes, and back within 5, making it 10 minutes* We're back. *panting* *hands the smoothie to Haz* *got one for herself too* *lays down in the grass*



Katelyn:I love those!They're addicting I swear.*scratches between Darcy's ears**smiles* Okay,I'm definitly a cat person.They're so cute and fluffy!*giggles*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *gets some deja vu* *blinks*



Katelyn:*looks at her* Hey Jo,are you bored?


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *lays in the grass, holding Boston on her stomach*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her* Hey Jo,are you bored?



Johanna: No. *touches her forehead* Just some deja vu. Of course, I'll never know why.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: No. *touches her forehead* Just some deja vu. Of course, I'll never know why.



Katelyn:*nods* Maybe you once played with pets in a park?*lays on her stomach and plays with her cat so shes chasing around a leaf**giggles and sings Isn't She Lovely softly changing the name from Aiesha to Darcy*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: Jeez, Katelyn, you're acting like that cat is a baby. *smiles and rubs Boston's ears*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Jeez, Katelyn, you're acting like that cat is a baby. *smiles and rubs Boston's ears*



Katelyn:*finishes and laughs* Well,until I have my own real baby,this cat is my baby.Oh,and I forgot to mention,I finished my room!Now it fits my personality much better!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes and laughs* Well,until I have my own real baby,this cat is my baby.Oh,and I forgot to mention,I finished my room!Now it fits my personality much better!



Carly: I understand and cool! Can't wait to make my room in the new house my own...


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Maybe you once played with pets in a park?*lays on her stomach and plays with her cat so shes chasing around a leaf**giggles and sings Isn't She Lovely softly changing the name from Aiesha to Darcy*



Johanna: *listens quietly*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I understand and cool! Can't wait to make my room in the new house my own...



Katelyn:*lays on her back* I know right?And when you finish your,you have to show me!I'm thinking about redecorating the Living room a bit too,all the furniture is from like 200 hundred years ago.Plus its getting closer to Christmas so I'll start decorating for that soon and since I cant go to my aunts for the holidays now I have to be able to live there for awhile.*frowns alittle*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*lays on her back* I know right?And when you finish your,you have to show me!I'm thinking about redecorating the Living room a bit too,all the furniture is from like 200 hundred years ago.Plus its getting closer to Christmas so I'll start decorating for that soon and since I cant go to my aunts for the holidays now I have to be able to live there for awhile.*frowns alittle*



Johanna: It's close to Christmas?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*lays on her back* I know right?And when you finish your,you have to show me!I'm thinking about redecorating the Living room a bit too,all the furniture is from like 200 hundred years ago.Plus its getting closer to Christmas so I'll start decorating for that soon and since I cant go to my aunts for the holidays now I have to be able to live there for awhile.*frowns alittle*



Carly: Ehhh, don't worry. I don't have anywhere to go either...

Harry: And I'll visit you all the time, Kate.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: It's close to Christmas?



Katelyn:*nods* Its the middle of November so we've got about a month.I cant wait for the snow!I love too make christmas cookies,drinking like 5 cups of hot chocalate a day,and giving one present to everyone on Christmas Eve night!*sighs thinking of Christmas*



niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Ehhh, don't worry. I don't have anywhere to go either...
> 
> Harry: And I'll visit you all the time, Kate.



Katelyn:*smiles* Great,we can spend Christmas together.*To Harry* You dont have to do that.You need to spend time with your family,not just me.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Its the middle of November so we've got about a month.I cant wait for the snow!I love too make christmas cookies,drinking like 5 cups of hot chocalate a day,and giving one present to everyone on Christmas Eve night!*sighs thinking of Christmas*
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:*smiles* Great,we can spend Christmas together.*To Harry* You dont have to do that.You need to spend time with your family,not just me.



Johanna: Oh. I like snow, I think.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Its the middle of November so we've got about a month.I cant wait for the snow!I love too make christmas cookies,drinking like 5 cups of hot chocalate a day,and giving one present to everyone on Christmas Eve night!*sighs thinking of Christmas*
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:*smiles* Great,we can spend Christmas together.*To Harry* You dont have to do that.You need to spend time with your family,not just me.



Harry: I've spent almost all my Christmases with them. I can spend at least one with you. Besides, they won't miss me TOO much. I see them ALL the time. So, I will, Kate.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Oh. I like snow, I think.



Katelyn:I'm sure you do,its awesome!When it starts to snow we'll have to go out as soon as we can.



niallsprincess said:


> Harry: I've spent almost all my Christmases with them. I can spend at least one with you. Besides, they won't miss me TOO much. I see them ALL the time. So, I will, Kate.



Katelyn:*blushes and hides her face with her hair* Thats really sweet,Harry.Tanks.I hope you dont get in trouble for it though,I dont wanna be the cause of your family missing out on having you for the holiday.


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *thinking, fiddling with her hair* *says quietly in Italian "I wonder what I was like."* *covers her mouth* Where did THAT come from?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I'm sure you do,its awesome!When it starts to snow we'll have to go out as soon as we can.
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:*blushes and hides her face with her hair* Thats really sweet,Harry.Tanks.I hope you dont get in trouble for it though,I dont wanna be the cause of your family missing out on having you for the holiday.



Harry: In trouble? Nuh uh! I can stay with you, don't worry!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I'm sure you do,its awesome!When it starts to snow we'll have to go out as soon as we can.
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:*blushes and hides her face with her hair* Thats really sweet,Harry.Tanks.I hope you dont get in trouble for it though,I dont wanna be the cause of your family missing out on having you for the holiday.



Johanna: *nods*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *thinking, fiddling with her hair* *says quietly in Italian "I wonder what I was like."* *covers her mouth* Where did THAT come from?



Katelyn:*Looks at her shocked* Dont ask us!Maybe thats something you've forgotten,you know how to speak....something.



niallsprincess said:


> Harry: In trouble? Nuh uh! I can stay with you, don't worry!



Katelyn:*breathes a sigh of realief* Good,I dont want to make a bad impression by keeping you away and getting you in trouble before I've even met your family.*plays with Darcy smiling* What should I get you for christmas?A new toy to play with?*giggles when she licks her face again* Aw,that was the sweetest kiss.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*Looks at her shocked* Dont ask us!Maybe thats something you've forgotten,you know how to speak....something.
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:*breathes a sigh of realief* Good,I dont want to make a bad impression by keeping you away and getting you in trouble before I've even met your family.*plays with Darcy smiling* What should I get you for christmas?A new toy to play with?*giggles when she licks her face again* Aw,that was the sweetest kiss.



Harry: No, not at all.

Carly: I wish I had my guitar with me right now...


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*Looks at her shocked* Dont ask us!Maybe thats something you've forgotten,you know how to speak....something.
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:*breathes a sigh of realief* Good,I dont want to make a bad impression by keeping you away and getting you in trouble before I've even met your family.*plays with Darcy smiling* What should I get you for christmas?A new toy to play with?*giggles when she licks her face again* Aw,that was the sweetest kiss.



Johanna: It's Italian. It's Italian for "I wonder what I was like". I don't know how or why, but I somehow know perfect Italian. I can't believe I understood it perfectly, let alone spoke it perfectly. Maybe it's one of those instinctive things that you never forget, like walking or eating.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: No, not at all.
> 
> Carly: I wish I had my guitar with me right now...



Katelyn:*smiles then nods* It would be great if where I'm staying was close,then I could just give you mine.*watches Darcy play with a grasshopper*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: No, not at all.
> 
> Carly: I wish I had my guitar with me right now...



Johanna: The guitar's an instrument, right? And you can play it? That's cool.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: It's Italian. It's Italian for "I wonder what I was like". I don't know how or why, but I somehow know perfect Italian. I can't believe I understood it perfectly, let alone spoke it perfectly. Maybe it's one of those instinctive things that you never forget, like walking or eating.



Katelyn:Maybe you're italian!That would explain your hair and eyes,and the fact you can speak perfect Italian like english.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles then nods* It would be great if where I'm staying was close,then I could just give you mine.*watches Darcy play with a grasshopper*





Fairywings said:


> Johanna: The guitar's an instrument, right? And you can play it? That's cool.



Carly: Yeah. The house we just got is kind of close, but it might take me ten minutes to get there. *to Johanna* Yeah it's an instrument and I've been playing since I was nine years old.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yeah. The house we just got is kind of close, but it might take me ten minutes to get there. *to Johanna* Yeah it's an instrument and I've been playing since I was nine years old.



Katelyno you want me to go?I could use a run,I havent gone in a couple days even though I'm trying to run more.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Maybe you're italian!That would explain your hair and eyes,and the fact you can speak perfect Italian like english.





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yeah. The house we just got is kind of close, but it might take me ten minutes to get there. *to Johanna* Yeah it's an instrument and I've been playing since I was nine years old.



Johanna: That would explain it. Oh, all right. I must sound strange, but I honestly just didn't remember. *stares hard at the ground* *murmurs* Being an amnesiac is embarressing.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyno you want me to go?I could use a run,I havent gone in a couple days even though I'm trying to run more.



Carly: Yeah if you can get there fast. *gives her the address to the house* It should be right outside the front door. We hadn't had time to take it in yet.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: That would explain it. Oh, all right. I must sound strange, but I honestly just didn't remember. *stares hard at the ground* *murmurs* Being an amnesiac is embarressing.



Katelyn:No,its fine.We understand that you dont remember alot.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yeah if you can get there fast. *gives her the address to the house* It should be right outside the front door. We hadn't had time to take it in yet.



Katelyn:Okay,be right back.*starts to run to the address she gave her*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:No,its fine.We understand that you dont remember alot.



Johanna: Yeah, okay. *watches Katelyn run off* *starts zoning out*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Okay,be right back.*starts to run to the address she gave her*



Carly: *waits for her to come back*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*gets to the house**sees the guitar infront of the door like Carly said* Awesome,that didnt take long.*walks up and grabs it**starts to run back to the park**gets back and hands out the guitar to Carly* Here ya go!


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *stretches and lies arcross the grass* *stares up at the sky*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gets to the house**sees the guitar infront of the door like Carly said* Awesome,that didnt take long.*walks up and grabs it**starts to run back to the park**gets back and hands out the guitar to Carly* Here ya go!



Carly: Cool. Thanks! *takes it out of the case and starts to tune it*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Cool. Thanks! *takes it out of the case and starts to tune it*



Katelyn:You're welcome.*sits down next to her cat* Can you play something for us!?


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *rests her head on the palms of her hands* Nice day out.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:You're welcome.*sits down next to her cat* Can you play something for us!?



Carly: Yeah! What do you want me to play?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *rests her head on the palms of her hands* Nice day out.



Katelyn:It really is.



niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yeah! What do you want me to play?



Katelyn:*thinks then smiles* Do you know One thing by the boys?I love that song,but if you dont any other songs fine.*puts Darcy in her lap and pets her*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:It really is.
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:*thinks then smiles* Do you know One thing by the boys?I love that song,but if you dont any other songs fine.*puts Darcy in her lap and pets her*



Carly: Of course! I know all of their songs! *starts to play One Thing, perfectly*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Of course! I know all of their songs! *starts to play One Thing, perfectly*



Katelyn:*smiles and hums along*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles and hums along*



Niall: *him and the boys sing to her guitar playing*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:It really is.
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:*thinks then smiles* Do you know One thing by the boys?I love that song,but if you dont any other songs fine.*puts Darcy in her lap and pets her*



Johanna: Yeah. But, soon it'll start getting colder. *listens quietly* *closes her eyes but doesn't fall asleep*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *him and the boys sing to her guitar playing*



Katelyn:*stops humming and listens to the boys singing**smiles at their voices*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*stops humming and listens to the boys singing**smiles at their voices*



Harry: *smiles back at her as he sings*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *smiles back at her as he sings*



Katelyn:*blushes a bit and looks down at Darcy smiling still listening*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*blushes a bit and looks down at Darcy smiling still listening*



Carly: *song ends* Was that ok? Do you want me to play another?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *song ends* Was that ok? Do you want me to play another?



Katelyn:*grins at her* Carls that was amazing!I wish I could play like that!And guys you sing even better in person!Can you please play another?Any song you want.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins at her* Carls that was amazing!I wish I could play like that!And guys you sing even better in person!Can you please play another?Any song you want.



Carly: *starts to play Moments, and the boys sing along*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *song ends* Was that ok? Do you want me to play another?



Johanna: *speaks without opening her eyes* You've certainly got talent. I could never do that. Of course, I don't think I was musically inclined. I think I was more sporty. At least, my teachers said that I was.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *starts to play Moments, and the boys sing along*



Katelyn:*smiles at how this is one of her favorite songs*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles at how this is one of her favorite songs*



Carly: *sings with the boys, with a pretty voice*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sings with the boys, with a pretty voice*



Katelyn:*sighs and lays back smiling**says mostly to herself* I've got a talented boyfriend and friends.I'm so lucky!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs and lays back smiling**says mostly to herself* I've got a talented boyfriend and friends.I'm so lucky!



Carly: *finishes song and then starts to play Lego House by Ed Sheeran* *sings along with the boys*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *finishes song and then starts to play Lego House by Ed Sheeran* *sings along with the boys*



Katelyn:*listens to the song closely trying to learn it alittle*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*listens to the song closely trying to learn it alittle*



Carly: *looks up at the stars as she sings*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: You're a good singer too Carly.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *looks up at the stars as she sings*



Katelyn:*plays with Darcy whos on her stomach* Carly did you ever think about performing at the club liked we spoke about?


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: You're a good singer too Carly.


Carly: Thanks!


jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*plays with Darcy whos on her stomach* Carly did you ever think about performing at the club liked we spoke about?



Carly: Yeah, I guess I've thought about it...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Thanks!
> 
> 
> Carly: Yeah, I guess I've thought about it...



Katelyn:*sits up and smiles* You should do it,I did it when I first got home to get my mind off what happened.It was the greatest feeling in the world!I played guitar and sang and...oh my nandos it was just amazing.


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: You're welcome. *without opening her eyes* Do you ever imagine what things would have been like had you been different? And is it just me or is anyone else hungry?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sits up and smiles* You should do it,I did it when I first got home to get my mind off what happened.It was the greatest feeling in the world!I played guitar and sang and...oh my nandos it was just amazing.



Carly: *sounds fun* *plays random bits from 1D songs*


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: You're welcome. *without opening her eyes* Do you ever imagine what things would have been like had you been different? And is it just me or is anyone else hungry?



Carly: Call me crazy, but I'm actually not hungry this time.... *her mind is on the bad stuff again*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: You're welcome. *without opening her eyes* Do you ever imagine what things would have been like had you been different? And is it just me or is anyone else hungry?



Katelyn:*raises her hand in the air* I'm hungry and I do.I'm always hungry so no surprise there.Sometimes I wonder what it would be like if I wasn't a..um..,if I didnt have that special thing.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Call me crazy, but I'm actually not hungry this time.... *her mind is on the bad stuff again*



Johanna: Like, I mean, I don't remember it at all, but I know about the accident that made me an amnesiac. My professors say I was playing sports, in a game actually, when it happened. I wonder if the accident would've still happened had I not been playing, or not so sporty as I must have been.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Call me crazy, but I'm actually not hungry this time.... *her mind is on the bad stuff again*



Katelyn:*looks at her weird* You aren't hungry?Are you serious?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*raises her hand in the air* I'm hungry and I do.I'm always hungry so no surprise there.Sometimes I wonder what it would be like if I wasn't a..um..,if I didnt have that special thing.



Johanna: Oh good. Because I'm beginning to feel like I want some dinner.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Oh good. Because I'm beginning to feel like I want some dinner.



Katelyn:You wanna go get something then?Theres restaurants just a couple minutes from here.*Looks at everyone* Anyone else ready for dinner?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her weird* You aren't hungry?Are you serious?



Carly: *looks at the ground and shakes her head slowly* No... not really....


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:You wanna go get something then?Theres restaurants just a couple minutes from here.*Looks at everyone* Anyone else ready for dinner?



Zayn: Yeah! *the rest of the boys agree*

Carly: i'll come along, but I probably won't eat...


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:You wanna go get something then?Theres restaurants just a couple minutes from here.*Looks at everyone* Anyone else ready for dinner?



Johanna: Okay. *opens her eyes and stands up, brushing off the grass* I don't remember what I like, so as long as I don't accidentally eat something I forgot I was allergic to, I'm good.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Zayn: Yeah! *the rest of the boys agree*
> 
> Carly: i'll come along, but I probably won't eat...





Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Okay. *opens her eyes and stands up, brushing off the grass* I don't remember what I like, so as long as I don't accidentally eat something I forgot I was allergic to, I'm good.



Katelyn:*stands up and picks up Darcy who fell asleep**once shes in her arms she falls asleep again**giggles* Okay,lets go then.Where should we eat?Nandos again?Or maybe somewhere new?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*stands up and picks up Darcy who fell asleep**once shes in her arms she falls asleep again**giggles* Okay,lets go then.Where should we eat?Nandos again?Or maybe somewhere new?



Carly: *shrugs and continues to watch the ground*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *shrugs and continues to watch the ground*



Katelyn:*sighs* Nandos okay with everyone?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs* Nandos okay with everyone?



Niall: *still holding Boston* Sounds good to me! *they agree*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs* Nandos okay with everyone?



Johanna: Don't know what that place is, but okay.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *still holding Boston* Sounds good to me! *they agree*



Katelyn:*giggles* Ofcourse you're okay with it Nialler.*starts walking out of the park towards town with the restaurants*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Don't know what that place is, but okay.



Katelyn:*turns to look at her* Its a really good chicken restaurant,trust me,you'll like it.*starts to walk again*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*giggles* Ofcourse you're okay with it Nialler.*starts walking out of the park towards town with the restaurants*



Niall: *walks with Boston on his leash* *holding Carly's hand with his free hand*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*turns to look at her* Its a really good chicken restaurant,trust me,you'll like it.*starts to walk again*



Johanna: *shrugs and follows after them* *has a thought* Are they going to let you bring a puppy and a kitten into the restaurant?


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *shrugs and follows after them* *has a thought* Are they going to let you bring a puppy and a kitten into the restaurant?



Carly: *says quietly* I can wait outside with the pets if I need to...


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *shrugs and follows after them* *has a thought* Are they going to let you bring a puppy and a kitten into the restaurant?





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *says quietly* I can wait outside with the pets if I need to...



Katelyn:Are you sure you want to Carls?I can hide Darcy in my blazer if I have to.You dont need to watch them.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Are you sure you want to Carls?I can hide Darcy in my blazer if I have to.You dont need to watch them.



Carly: *high pitched and quiet* No, I don't want you to get in trouble. I'll watch them...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *high pitched and quiet* No, I don't want you to get in trouble. I'll watch them...



Katelyn:Ok,but if they get to hard to handle or anything just come get me and I'll help or something.*holds out her cat*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: It's probably not a good idea to be by yourself though.......I mean, I got mugged today and that was in broad daylight.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Ok,but if they get to hard to handle or anything just come get me and I'll help or something.*holds out her cat*


Carly: They'll be fine. *takes the cat*


Fairywings said:


> Johanna: It's probably not a good idea to be by yourself though.......I mean, I got mugged today and that was in broad daylight.



Carly: Nahh... That doesn't usually happen and I'm REALLY strong anyways... I can beat them...


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: They'll be fine. *takes the cat*
> 
> 
> Carly: Nahh... That doesn't usually happen and I'm REALLY strong anyways... I can beat them...



Johanna: Well, if you say so.......*to the others* Well, lead the way.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: They'll be fine. *takes the cat*
> 
> Carly: Nahh... That doesn't usually happen and I'm REALLY strong anyways... I can beat them...



Katelyn:Okay,but please,be careful.If you get hurt like last time text or call one of us.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Okay,but please,be careful.If you get hurt like last time text or call one of us.



Carly: Ok... *stops in front of the window at the restaurant and sits down on the ledge of the window with the pets*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *looks around, and goes in when the others do*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Well, if you say so.......*to the others* Well, lead the way.



Katelyn:Let's go then.*walks to the restaurant and enters**goes up to the person who seats people* Hello we need a table for...eight.*he leads the way* C'mon guys.*follows behind him*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Let's go then.*walks to the restaurant and enters**goes up to the person who seats people* Hello we need a table for...eight.*he leads the way* C'mon guys.*follows behind him*



OOC: Seven, isn't it?

Carly: *waits outside, looking at the stars*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Let's go then.*walks to the restaurant and enters**goes up to the person who seats people* Hello we need a table for...eight.*he leads the way* C'mon guys.*follows behind him*



Johanna: *whispers* Uh, Katelyn? There's only you, me, and the five guys. That's seven. Unless you're making room for Carly. *follows the others*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Seven, isn't it?
> 
> Carly: *waits outside, looking at the stars*





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *whispers* Uh, Katelyn? There's only you, me, and the five guys. That's seven. Unless you're making room for Carly. *follows the others*



Katelyn:*blushes a deep red* Whoops,I counted Carly.I guess I'm just used to counting her when we eat.She always eats so I guess it's just natural for me to include her.

Ooc:Yeah,sorry.I can't count!


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *sees some people talking in the distance* *tenses*

OOC: Massive headache all of a sudden


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *sees some people talking in the distance* *tenses*
> 
> OOC: Massive headache all of a sudden



Ooc:Aw,that's not good!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Aw,that's not good!



OOC: I know right... 

Carly: *watches them closely, as they appear to be getting closer*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: I know right...
> 
> Carly: *watches them closely, as they appear to be getting closer*



Ooc: Definitly, I hate headaches!

Katelyn:*sits at a large table**looks at a menu* I think I'll just get the Per-Peri Chicken again,it's really good.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*blushes a deep red* Whoops,I counted Carly.I guess I'm just used to counting her when we eat.She always eats so I guess it's just natural for me to include her.
> 
> Ooc:Yeah,sorry.I can't count!



Johanna: Oh, okay. *gently* You don't need to blush, it's just a mistake.



niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sees some people talking in the distance* *tenses*
> 
> OOC: Massive headache all of a sudden



OOC: Uh-oh


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: Definitly, I hate headaches!
> 
> Katelyn:*sits at a large table**looks at a menu* I think I'll just get the Per-Peri Chicken again,it's really good.



Carly: *notices that they're coming towards her* *grabs the pets and starts running*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Oh, okay. *gently* You don't need to blush, it's just a mistake.
> 
> OOC: Uh-oh



 Katelyn:Yeah but it was a really dumb one.I should have done it right.*shakes her head* You should get the same thing I am,it's really good.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *keeps running* *stops when she gets behind the restaurant* *climbs into the dumpster with the pets in her arms*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yeah but it was a really dumb one.I should have done it right.*shakes her head* You should get the same thing I am,it's really good.



Johanna: Yeah, okay. *orders it* Any one else feeling really antsy?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Yeah, okay. *orders it* Any one else feeling really antsy?




Katelyn:*places her menu down* I dunno,but something feels wrong.*shrugs* I don't know what it could be though.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Ugh gtg night!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Ugh gtg night!



Ooc:Nighty night!!


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *panting in the dumpster* *sighs* Hopefully I'm safe now...

Unkown Guy One: *smashes a metal bar through the dumpster* Come out here, little girl.

Carly: *gasps* *hides the pets* Don't worry. If I leave you, I promise to come back.

Unkown Guy Two: *kicks the dumpster, making a loud thud*

Carly: *tries to stay quiet*

Guy One: We know you're in there.


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*frowns* I think something's wrong guys.I feel weird,like I know somethings going to happened or is happening.Is that normal?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns* I think something's wrong guys.I feel weird,like I know somethings going to happened or is happening.Is that normal?



Niall: I'm not sure, but I have a bad feeling too...

Harry: *looks up* What do you think's going on?

Guy One: *opens the lid and drags her out* *throws her on the ground* *kicks her in the stomach*

Carly: What- *gasps* What do you want?

Guy Two: Nothing in particular. Anything you have to offer really, though.

Guy One: *kicks her in the side of the face, making it bleed really bad*

Carly: *groans* I have nothing that I'd ever give you. *stands up and smashes him in the face*

Guy Two: Oh no you don't! *gets her in a choke hold*

Carly: *kicks him between the legs* Let me go!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: I'm not sure, but I have a bad feeling too...
> 
> Harry: *looks up* What do you think's going on?
> 
> Guy One: *opens the lid and drags her out* *throws her on the ground* *kicks her in the stomach*
> 
> Carly: What- *gasps* What do you want?
> 
> Guy Two: Nothing in particular. Anything you have to offer really, though.
> 
> Guy One: *kicks her in the side of the face, making it bleed really bad*
> 
> Carly: *groans* I have nothing that I'd ever give you. *stands up and smashes him in the face*
> 
> Guy Two: Oh no you don't! *gets her in a choke hold*
> 
> Carly: *kicks him between the legs* Let me go!



Katelyn:I dunno,do you think I should check on Carly?If I know she's okay the feeling might go away.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I dunno,do you think I should check on Carly?If I know she's okay the feeling might go away.



Niall: Yeah, you should. And, I'll go with ya...

Guy Two: *his arms drop after being kicked*

Guy One: *twists her arm backwards and kicks her in the back*

Carly: *falls onto her knees* So you're just jumping me for the heck of it? *stand up and punches him in the nose*

Guy One: Gahh! *has a broken nose now* You're gonna pay for that princess. *smashes her head on the dumpster*

Carly: No one calls me princess but Niall. Didn't anyone tell you not to hit a girl? *tackles him and rakes her nails down his neck*

Guy One: *throws her off and reveals a gun*

Carly: *her eyes widen* Not a girl... You would't...

Guy One: Wanna bet? *pulls the trigger, and it hits her in the stomach*

Carly: *falls to the ground and blacks out*

Guy Two: What do we do with her now?

Guy One: Let's get her out of here before the cops get here... *grabs her by the neck*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: Yeah, you should. And, I'll go with ya...
> 
> Guy Two: *his arms drop after being kicked*
> 
> Guy One: *twists her arm backwards and kicks her in the back*
> 
> Carly: *falls onto her knees* So you're just jumping me for the heck of it? *stand up and punches him in the nose*
> 
> Guy One: Gahh! *has a broken nose now* You're gonna pay for that princess. *smashes her head on the dumpster*
> 
> Carly: No one calls me princess but Niall. Didn't anyone tell you not to hit a girl? *tackles him and rakes her nails down his neck*
> 
> Guy One: *throws her off and reveals a gun*
> 
> Carly: *her eyes widen* Not a girl... You would't...
> 
> Guy One: Wanna bet? *pulls the trigger, and it hits her in the stomach*
> 
> Carly: *falls to the ground and blacks out*
> 
> Guy Two: What do we do with her now?
> 
> Guy One: Let's get her out of here before the cops get here... *grabs her by the neck*



Katelyn:*stands up and walks fast outside where Carly was**sees shes not there and starts to freak out* Oh no...Oh no,oh no.Shes not here!Shes gone,this was the bad feeling!Shes somewhere,we need to call the police!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*stands up and walks fast outside where Carly was**sees shes not there and starts to freak out* Oh no...Oh no,oh no.Shes jot here!Shes gone,this was the bad feeling!Shes somewhere,we need to call the police!



Guy One: *still dragging Carly by the neck* *goes around front* *runs into Katelyn and Niall* Uh oh... We got company...

Niall: *stops dead in his tracks*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Guy One: *still dragging Carly by the neck* *goes around front* *runs into Katelyn and Niall* Uh oh... We got company...
> 
> Niall: *stops dead in his tracks*



 Katelyn::*looks at him and then at Carly**sees her shot wound**shes shocked for a second but then anger takes her over* Oh my god,you monsters!How could you shoot a younger girl!*takes out her wand not paying attention to whos around* Stupefy!Stupefy!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn::*looks at him and then at Carly**sees her shot wound**shes shocked for a second but then anger takes her over* Oh my god,you monsters!How could you shoot a younger girl!*takes out her wand not paying attention to whos around* Stupefy!Stupefy!



Guy One: *him and guy two fly backwards*

Carly: *leaves their grasp and hits the ground*

Niall: *runs to pick her up*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Guy One: *him and guy two fly backwards*
> 
> Carly: *leaves their grasp and hits the ground*
> 
> Niall: *runs to pick her up*



Katelyn:*runs behind him And puts her wand in her back pocket* We need to call the police and get the boys!She beeds serious help!*takes out her phone and dials the police* Yes,hello?Please we need help,my best friend is shot and beaten by two men and she unconsious!*tells them where they are**now she has tears running down her face* Please Hurry!*hangs up* I'll get the boys,stay here and watch for the ambulance.*runs inside*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*runs behind him And puts her wand in her back pocket* We need to call the police and get the boys!She beeds serious help!*takes out her phone and dials the police* Yes,hello?Please we need help,my best friend is shot and beaten by two men and she unconsious!*tells them where they are**now she has tears running down her face* Please Hurry!*hangs up* I'll get the boys,stay here and watch for the ambulance.*runs inside*



Niall: Will do. *sitting on the sidewalk, holding Carly in his arms, waiting for the ambulance* *crying silently* *all he says* Please...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: Will do. *sitting on the sidewalk, holding Carly in his arms, waiting for the ambulance* *crying silently* *all he says* Please...



Katelyn:*runs to the boys table sobbing* Carly...men...hurt...beat...shot...ambulance!*breaths and says as clear as she can* We have to leave now.*starts crying again shaking her head*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*runs to the boys table sobbing* Carly...men...hurt...beat...shot...ambulance!*breaths and says as clear as she can* We have to leave now.*starts crying again shaking her head*



Harry: What!? Come on, guys. *stand up* Shhhh it'll be ok.

Niall: *strokes her hair gently* Please be ok...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: What!? Come on, guys. *stand up* Shhhh it'll be ok.
> 
> Niall: *strokes her hair gently* Please be ok...



Katelyn:*shakes her head**runs out and looks at the road and hears the sirens in the distance**sits on the curb**her voice is wary and cracks in places* She's going to be ok Niall,she has too.*cries harder* She has to.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head**runs out and looks at the road and hears the sirens in the distance**sits on the curb**her voice is wary and cracks in places* She's going to be ok Niall,she has too.*cries harder* She has to.



Niall: *holding her close* I don't know...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *holding her close* I don't know...



Katelyn:She is...I know it.* The ambulances and police arrive**the police take the men and the paramedics check Carly and puts her on a gurny giving her everything they can right here**she starts sobbing again thinking if Carly dies*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:She is...I know it.* The ambulances and police arrive**the police take the men and the paramedics check Carly and puts her on a gurny giving her everything they can right here**she starts sobbing again thinking if Carly dies*



Niall: *watches, desperately trying not to cry again*

Harry: *walks up to Katelyn* Don't worry too much, Kay. I'm sure... I... I'm sure she'll... be fine.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *watches, desperately trying not to cry again*
> 
> Harry: *walks up to Katelyn* Don't worry too much, Kay. I'm sure... I... I'm sure she'll... be fine.



Katelyn:*hides her face in her arms* What if she...isnt though?What...what if she doesnt make it and I've lost...another person I care about.I cant lose anyone else Harry,I'm just starting to get better and I cant...lose m-my best friend.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*hides her face in her arms* What if she...isnt though?What...what if she doesnt make it and I've lost...another person I care about.I cant lose anyone else Harry,I'm just starting to get better and I cant...lose m-my best friend.



Carly: *they have to take her to the hospital now*

Niall: We should get to the hospital ASAP... *biting his lip, hard, as to not start crying*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *they have to take her to the hospital now*
> 
> Niall: We should get to the hospital ASAP... *biting his lip, hard, as to not start crying*



Katelyn:*nods and stands up**says in a weak voice* We'll have to run,we dont have a car or anything.You guys have to keep up or you'll lose me.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods and stands up**says in a weak voice* We'll have to run,we dont have a car or anything.You guys have to keep up or you'll lose me.



Niall: We'll try and catch up.... L- Let's go.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: We'll try and catch up.... L- Let's go.



Katelyn:*nods and runs as fast as she can to the hospital**Even though shes crying shes still really fast**runs into the Emergency room waiting area**runs up to the desk* Wheres Carly Fender?Is she terrible?Whats happening?

Nurse:Miss.Fender is in critical condition.Thats all we can tell you at the moment,you'll have to wait for more information.

Katelyn:*nods numbly and sits in a waiting chair trying not to cry*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods and runs as fast as she can to the hospital**Even though shes crying shes still really fast**runs into the Emergency room waiting area**runs up to the desk* Wheres Carly Fender?Is she terrible?Whats happening?
> 
> Nurse:Miss.Fender is in critical condition.Thats all we can tell you at the moment,you'll have to wait for more information.
> 
> Katelyn:*nods numbly and sits in a waiting chair trying not to cry*



Niall: *him and the other boys get there a few minutes after her, panting* What'd they say?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *him and the other boys get there a few minutes after her, panting* What'd they say?



Katelyn:Shes...shes in cri-critical condition.*a couple tears fall but she doesnt really cry yet* They wo-wont tell me anything else.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Shes...shes in cri-critical condition.*a couple tears fall but she doesnt really cry yet* They wo-wont tell me anything else.



Liam: I'm sure she'll be ok...

Niall: *sits down on a chair* *runs his fingers through his hair and then buries his head in his hands* *is taking this harder than any of them on the inside, he's just trying not to show it, but it'd a bit obvious now*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Liam: I'm sure she'll be ok...
> 
> Niall: *sits down on a chair* *runs his fingers through his hair and then buries his head in his hands* *is taking this harder than any of them on the inside, he's just trying not to show it, but it'd a bit obvious now*



Katelyn:Yeah,ofcourse she will.Shes a fighter,she'll make it through.She's coming back,shes not gonna leave us.She'll be in your arms in no time Niall.*pulls her knees to her chest and wraps her arms around her knees*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yeah,ofcourse she will.Shes a fighter,she'll make it through.She's coming back,shes not gonna leave us.She'll be in your arms in no time Niall.*pulls her knees to her chest and wraps her arms around her knees*



Niall: That's not soon enough... You never know what could happen... *his head still buried in his hands* *quietly singing moments through sobs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: That's not soon enough... You never know what could happen... *his head still buried in his hands* *quietly singing moments through sobs*



Katelyn:I was actually trying not to think of what could happen.*remembers how everything was almost perfect earlier and how things are now**starts to cry hard but tries to stay quiet*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I was actually trying not to think of what could happen.*remembers how everything was almost perfect earlier and how things are now**starts to cry hard but tries to stay quiet*



Niall: W-w-what's gonna happen now? *fragile like a small infant at this point* *anything could make him break down*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: W-w-what's gonna happen now? *fragile like a small infant at this point* *anything could make him break down*



Katelyn:We're going to wait here for Carly.She'll be able to have visitors in a couple of days probably and then we can help her get better.Everything will get better soon,I know it.*gives all of them a small smile*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:We're going to wait here for Carly.She'll be able to have visitors in a couple of days probably and then we can help her get better.Everything will get better soon,I know it.*gives all of them a small smile*



Zayn: So are we just going to camp out here then for those days?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Zayn: So are we just going to camp out here then for those days?



Katelyn:*shrugs* I might,you guys dont have too.You can just visit whenever you feel the need too,I'll stay here though.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* I might,you guys dont have too.You can just visit whenever you feel the need too,I'll stay here though.



Niall: I know I'M staying. I wouldn't dare leave.

Harry: I'll stay too.

Louis: There's no point in leaving, is there?

Liam" I'm staying.

Zayn: You know I'll stay.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: I know I'M staying. I wouldn't dare leave.
> 
> Harry: I'll stay too.
> 
> Louis: There's no point in leaving, is there?
> 
> Liam" I'm staying.
> 
> Zayn: You know I'll stay.



Katelyn:*nods**wipes off her makeup that fell down her face when she cried**sighs**takes off her blazer and tries to use it as a pillow*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods**wipes off her makeup that fell down her face when she cried**sighs**takes off her blazer and tries to use it as a pillow*



Niall: *staring up at the ceiling, blankly*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *staring up at the ceiling, blankly*



Katelyn:*takes out her phone and listens to music super loud in her earbuds trying to block out everything around her*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*takes out her phone and listens to music super loud in her earbuds trying to block out everything around her*



Niall: *his nails dig into his hands*

OOC: I better go. I have to be up kind of early to go grocery shopping  Bye girl. I'll be back in the morning.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *his nails dig into his hands*
> 
> OOC: I better go. I have to be up kind of early to go grocery shopping  Bye girl. I'll be back in the morning.



Katelyn:*puts her feet into the empty seat next to her on the right and leaves the chair next to her on the left open in case someone needs to sit**Eventually falls asleep uncomfortably*

Ooc:Bye!!!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Just pretend I was with you guys the entire time or something.

Johanna: *has taken off her letterman's jacket and wrapped it around Katelyn* It's gonna be all right. *sits next to her and sings her a song in Italian quietly* *one single tear slide down her cheek*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Just pretend I was with you guys the entire time or something.
> 
> Johanna: *has taken off her letterman's jacket and wrapped it around Katelyn* It's gonna be all right. *sits next to her and sings her a song in Italian quietly* *one single tear slide down her cheek*



Katelyn:*wakes up at the sound of her voice but keeps her eyes closed**sighs and listens to her singing quietly*

ooc:Sure thing!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*wakes up at the sound of her voice but keeps her eyes closed**listens to her singing quietly*
> 
> ooc:Sure thing!



Johanna: *finishes the song* *stands up and stretches* *looks saround at Katelyn and the guys* *whispers* I'll be back. *heads off in search of the cafeteria and of the secretaries desk*

OOC: Johanna's going to see if she can talk to a doctor or something about her amnesia and then get them all breakfast.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *finishes the song* *stands up and stretches* *looks saround at Katelyn and the guys* *whispers* I'll be back. *heads off in search of the cafeteria and of the secretaries desk*
> 
> OOC: Johanna's going to see if she can talk to a doctor or something about her amnesia and then get them all breakfast.



Katelyn:*opens her eyes and nods**takes out her camera and looks at the pictures she took yesterday very quietly*

ooc:Cool


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *walks to the secretaries desk* Hello?

Secretary: Good morning miss. What can I help you with?

Johanna: Well, I got into an acciddent and I am now an amnesiac. Could I perhaps talk to a doctor or someone about that?

Secretary: *is a sympathetic older lady* Oh you poor thing. Why don't you go sit over there and I'll see whether I can set you up with an appointment. Do you have your name so I canj call you?

Johanna: Yes, it's Johanna Norrington. *goes and sits down*

OOC: You can play the doctor or someone in te waiting room or whatever if you want. Otherwise next post I'll just send her to the doctor or tell her there's no room for her.


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*looks at the picture of her and Carly and turns off the camera quickly**closes her eyes and sighs**stands up and walks outside to sit on the curb**listens to her music and sings Moments since she thinks shes alone*

Ooc:Okay.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at the picture of her and Carly and turns off the camera quickly**closes her eyes and sighs**stands up and walks outside to sit on the curb**listens to her music and sings Moments since she thinks shes alone*
> 
> Ooc:Okay.



Harry: *walks up to her* Hey, it's gonna be ok.

OOC: Sorry! I was cleaning, because my friend is going to come over soon!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *walks up to her* Hey, it's gonna be ok.
> 
> OOC: Sorry! I was cleaning, because my friend is going to come over soon!



Katelyn:*stops singing and turns off her music**Looks at him* You think?'Cause I don't think being shot,beaten and being in critical condition are signs that its going to be okay.

OOc:Its okay!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *walks up to her* Hey, it's gonna be ok.
> 
> OOC: Sorry! I was cleaning, because my friend is going to come over soon!



OOC: Oh, cool!

Johanna: *waiting*

Secretary: Johanna Norrington?

Johanna: *walks over* Yes? 

Secretary: There is one doctor who has no appointments right now. I called him and he is willing to see you. *gives her directions to his office*

Johanna: Thank you! *goes to the office* *enters*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*stops singing and turns off her music**Looks at him* You think?'Cause I don't think being shot,beaten and being in critical condition are signs that its going to be okay.
> 
> OOc:Its okay!



Harry: Well we all know she's a fighter. She can make it through this. I think we all know it. Except for you know... Niall... *looks at Niall who hadn't changed positions since last nice, his face still in his hands*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Well we all know she's a fighter. She can make it through this. I think we all know it. Except for you know... Niall... *looks at Niall who hadn't changed positions since last nice, his face still in his hands*



Katelyn:I guess this shows how much he really loves Carly,he's a wreck.*sighs and looks at the sky* I really hope she gets through this fast,she'd hate it if she found out Niall didnt do anything but cry and stay quiet while she was out for a while.


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *leaves the doctor's office, troubled, a little later* *goes to the cafeteria* Oh, those cinnamon rolls are humongus! *buys seven of the gigantic cinnamon rolls and walks to the others* *uncertainly* I got breakfast.........


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I guess this shows how much he really loves Carly,he's a wreck.*sighs and looks at the sky* I really hope she gets through this fast,she'd hate it if she found out Niall didnt do anything but cry and stay quiet while she was out for a while.



Harry: I know... Knowing Carly, she'd hate herself for it and it's not even her fault..

Carly: *the next day she'll be able to have visitors*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: I know... Knowing Carly, she'd hate herself for it and it's not even her fault..
> 
> Carly: *the next day she'll be able to have visitors*



Katelyn:*nods and turns to see Johanna with breakfast**stands up and dusts herself off* Jo's got breakfast for you guys,we should go.*walks back to the waiting room*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *sits down* I saw the gigantic cinnamon rolls and I figured they looked good.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods and turns to see Johanna with breakfast**stands up and dusts herself off* Jo's got breakfast for you guys,we should go.*walks back to the waiting room*



Harry: We're coming...

Niall: *doesn't move, just sits there*

Carly: *wakes up for only a moment* I want my friends... *drifts off again*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *thinks about what the doctor said to her*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *sits down* I saw the gigantic cinnamon rolls and I figured they looked good.





niallsprincess said:


> Harry: We're coming...
> 
> Niall: *doesn't move, just sits there*
> 
> Carly: *wakes up for only a moment* I want my friends... *drifts off again*



Katelyn:*sits in the same spot grabbing herself a roll and fork* They looks really good,thanks for getting them for us.*plays with her food*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sits in the same spot grabbing herself a roll and fork* They looks really good,thanks for getting them for us.*plays with her food*



Johanna: *stares off into space distractedly*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *stares off into space distractedly*



Katelyn:*stabs her food and breaks it apart not eating*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sits in the same spot grabbing herself a roll and fork* They looks really good,thanks for getting them for us.*plays with her food*



Harry: *him and the boys eat slowly*

Niall: *doesn't even make an attempt to eat*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: I'm going grocery shopping! Be back soon! Nothing major in the RP until I get back!


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *decides she's going to go get revenge* *stands* I'll be back. Save my cinnamon roll for Carly, I'm not hungry. *starts to walk out the door*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I'm going grocery shopping! Be back soon! Nothing major in the RP until I get back!





Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *decides she's going to go get revenge* *stands* I'll be back. Save my cinnamon roll for Carly, I'm not hungry. *starts to walk out the door*



Katelyn:*nods and throws her own roll away*

Ooc:Bye!


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *starts down the street, wand in her pocket*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*sits cross-legged in her seat**Hums Warzone by the Wanted*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *looking for someone to fight*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*puts in her earbuds and listens to music**starts to fall asleep in her seat*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *walking around*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*turns in her chair whimpering because of her nightmare**mutters* No...Don't....leave.


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *runs into some guys* Oh god. I was looking for a fight.

Guy 1: Oh were you?

Johanna: Yes, I was. *punches him and sends him stumbling into the alleyway*

Guy 2: Whoa, that was not cool. People just don't go after us.

Johanna: Maybe it's time someone did. *punches him in the stomach, sending him stumbling back* *beats up the two guys mercilessly* We're done here. If you ever hurt innocent people again, I'll be back. And next time I'll do more than send you home bloody. *storms off* *cleans the blood off in a restroom in a restaurant* *goes to the hospital* I'm back.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *runs into some guys* Oh god. I was looking for a fight.
> 
> Guy 1: Oh were you?
> 
> Johanna: Yes, I was. *punches him and sends him stumbling into the alleyway*
> 
> Guy 2: Whoa, that was not cool. People just don't go after us.
> 
> Johanna: Maybe it's time someone did. *punches him in the stomach, sending him stumbling back* *beats up the two guys mercilessly* We're done here. If you ever hurt innocent people again, I'll be back. And next time I'll do more than send you home bloody. *storms off* *cleans the blood off in a restroom in a restaurant* *goes to the hospital* I'm back.



Katelyn:*still asleep but shes crying and whimpering because of her nightmare* Please.Please dont!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*still asleep but shes crying and whimpering because of her nightmare* Please.Please dont!



Johanna: *shakes her* Katelyn?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *shakes her* Katelyn?



Katelyn:*wakes up and looks at her scared* Oh Jo,It was so real!Every-everything was s-s-so real.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*wakes up and looks at her scared* Oh Jo,It was so real!Every-everything was s-s-so real.



Johanna: But it wasn't real. It was only your imagination. Nothing here can harm you. It's all right, it was only a nightmare.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: But it wasn't real. It was only your imagination. Nothing here can harm you. It's all right, it was only a nightmare.



Katelyn:*Takes a shaky breath* Yeah,my imagination.It wasn't real,just a nightmare.*sits in the right position and fans herself with her hand*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*Takes a shaky breath* Yeah,my imagination.It wasn't real,just a nightmare.*sits in the right position and fans herself with her hand*



Johanna: *shudders* There's a place between coma and conciousness that's filled with your worst nightmares. I was there after the accident. *shudders again* I only remember bits and pieces, but it's bad enough.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *shudders* There's a place between coma and conciousness that's filled with your worst nightmares. I was there after the accident. *shudders again* I only remember bits and pieces, but it's bad enough.



Katelyn:I'm sorry you had too see that.It must have been terrible.


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: I'm back! What's going on in the RP?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I'm back! What's going on in the RP?



Ooc:Johanna got in a fight but noone knows and Katelyn had a nighmare in the hospital.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Johanna got in a fight but noone knows and Katelyn had a nighmare in the hospital.



OOC: What was the nightmare about?

Niall: *sits like before*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: What was the nightmare about?
> 
> Niall: *sits like before*



Katelyn:*takes deep breaths to calm down*

Ooc:She hasn't told anyone but it was a couple of different things.First she dreamt of seeing her mom being murdered again,then it changed to the doctor saying that Carly didnt make it,and finally it was the guys who jumped Carly came after her for putting them in jail.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*takes deep breaths to calm down*
> 
> Ooc:She hasn't told anyone but it was a couple of different things.First she dreamt of seeing her mom being murdered again,then it changed to the doctor saying that Carly didnt make it,and finally it was the guys who jumped Carly came after her for putting them in jail.



OOC: Ok...

Harry: *walks over to her* Are you ok? What happened?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Ok...
> 
> Harry: *walks over to her* Are you ok? What happened?



Katelyn:Yeah,I'm fine.I just had a really bad dream.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yeah,I'm fine.I just had a really bad dream.



Harry: Do you wanna tell me what it was about?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Do you wanna tell me what it was about?



Katelyn:*thinks for a second then nods* I basically dreamt of the worse thing that could happen to Carly now,and that the guys who did it came after me.*mutters* And I saw my mum being muredered again.*looks at her hands*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*thinks for a second then nods* I basically dreamt of the worse thing that could happen to Carly now,and that the guys who did it came after me.*mutters* And I saw my mum being muredered again.*looks at her hands*



Harry: *hugs her tightly* Don't worry. Everything will be ok.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *hugs her tightly* Don't worry. Everything will be ok.



Katelyn:*wraps her arms around him and nods her head* I hope you're right.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*wraps her arms around him and nods her head* I hope you're right.



Louis: Oh, Harry's always right.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Louis: Oh, Harry's always right.



Katelyn:*lets go of Harry and leans back in her seat**smiles alittle* Thats good to know,now I know to always listen to him.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*lets go of Harry and leans back in her seat**smiles alittle* Thats good to know,now I know to always listen to him.



Harry: Good. You should.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Good. You should.



Katelyn:Well lets make it official.*holds up her hand and jokes to try and get someone to smile* I,Katelyn Michelle Anderson,will always listen to Harold Edward Styles who likes cats,is a flirt,and who will name his daughter Darcy.*giggles and puts her hand down*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Well lets make it official.*holds up her hand and jokes to try and get someone to smile* I,Katelyn Michelle Anderson,will always listen to Harold Edward Styles who likes cats,is a flirt,and who will name his daughter Darcy.*giggles and puts her hand down*



Harry: *cheeky smile* Hopefully you'll want to name her that too.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *cheeky smile* Hopefully you'll want to name her that too.



Katelyn:*her face turns SUPER red**sticks her toungue out at him**whines* Why do always have to make me blush with your cheekiness!None of the other boys do it!*sighs* I'm getting something to drink,be right back peoples.*walks to find the cafeteria*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*her face turns SUPER red**sticks her toungue out at him**whines* Why do always have to make me blush with your cheekiness!None of the other boys do it!*sighs* I'm getting something to drink,be right back peoples.*walks to find the cafeteria*



Harry: *before she walks off* They will. Or at least Lou. He is quite the cheeky fellow. *laughs as she walks off*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *before she walks off* They will. Or at least Lou. He is quite the cheeky fellow. *laughs as she walks off*



Katelyn:*rolls her eyes smiling* Aren't I lucky for a boyfriend like him.*finds the cafeteria and walks in looking for some place with something to drink**sees a place where they give out ice cream* Ooh,thats good.*walks over straight to the front since theres no line**looks at the menu* Hello,can I please have a large vanilla milkshake?

Cashier:*nods and goes to make it**comes back with her drink and tells her how much*

Katelyn:*gives her the money and takes her drink* Thank you.*walks back to the boys drinking her milkshake*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*rolls her eyes smiling* Aren't I lucky for a boyfriend like him.*finds the cafeteria and walks in looking for some place with something to drink**sees a place where they give out ice cream* Ooh,thats good.*walks over straight to the front since theres no line**looks at the menu* Hello,can I please have a large vanilla milkshake?
> 
> Cashier:*nods and goes to make it**comes back with her drink and tells her how much*
> 
> Katelyn:*gives her the money and takes her drink* Thank you.*walks back to the boys drinking her milkshake*



Niall: *still crying with his head in his hands* *hasn't moved since they got there*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *still crying with his head in his hands* *hasn't moved since they got there*



Katelyn:*sits down in her seat and frowns at him* Shes going to be okay Niall,Carly's a fighter.She is not going to leave us so soon.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sits down in her seat and frowns at him* Shes going to be okay Niall,Carly's a fighter.She is not going to leave us so soon.



Niall: *doesn't say anything* *keeps his head down*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *doesn't say anything* *keeps his head down*



Katelyn:*sighs* I tried at least.*drinks and looks through her phone*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs* I tried at least.*drinks and looks through her phone*



Harry: *whispers to her* Jeez, he's really taking it hard isn't he?

OOC: She's actually going to be able to have visitors that day


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *whispers to her* Jeez, he's really taking it hard isn't he?
> 
> OOC: She's actually going to be able to have visitors that day



Katelyn:*whispers* Wouldn't you if someone you loved got hurt as bad as Carly?

Ooc:Cool!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*whispers* Wouldn't you if someone you loved got hurt as bad as Carly?
> 
> Ooc:Cool!



Harry: Yeah I guess so... Especially if it were you.

Doctor: *comes out from back* You guys can see Carly in a  few minutes, but you might not want to. She's really beat up.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Yeah I guess so... Especially if it were you.
> 
> Doctor: *comes out from back* You guys can see Carly in a  few minutes, but you might not want to. She's really beat up.



Katelyn:*blushes a bit at him**looks at the doctor* We want to see her anyway,no matter how beat up she is.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Sorry, went shopping


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry, went shopping



Ooc:Its fine!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Yeah I guess so... Especially if it were you.
> 
> Doctor: *comes out from back* You guys can see Carly in a  few minutes, but you might not want to. She's really beat up.



Johanna: You want me to go in with you guys? I mean, Carly doesn't really know me.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*blushes a bit at him**looks at the doctor* We want to see her anyway,no matter how beat up she is.



Doctor: Ok, follow me then. *gestures at them to come to him*

Niall: *first one on his feet* *follows the doctor with the boys*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: You want me to go in with you guys? I mean, Carly doesn't really know me.





			
				niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Doctor: Ok, follow me then. *gestures at them to come to him*
> 
> Niall: *first one on his feet* *follows the doctor with the boys*



Katelyn:Ofcourse we want you to come.We might not know you the best or the longest but your our friend now.Lets go.*stands and follows the boys*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Ofcourse we want you to come.We might not know you the best or the longest but your our friend now.Lets go.*stands and follows the boys*



Johanna: All right. Thanks. *follows them in*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Ofcourse we want you to come.We might not know you the best or the longest but your our friend now.Lets go.*stands and follows the boys*



Niall: *follows and when they get there, he's trying not to cry*

Carly: *laying on the bed, on oxygen, really beat up and cut up, with bandages and casts* *wires hooked up all over her*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *follows and when they get there, he's trying not to cry*
> 
> Carly: *laying on the bed, on oxygen, really beat up and cut up, with bandages and casts* *wires hooked up all over her*



Johanna: *flinches because she can imagine how she must've looked similar to this when her accident happened* *walks over to her and kneels by Carly's head* *gently* Hey Carls, it's me, Jo. I'm sorry this happened to you. *jokes in her gentle voice* Maybe if my head wound gets bad again we can share the hospital room!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: All right. Thanks. *follows them in*





niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *follows and when they get there, he's trying not to cry*
> 
> Carly: *laying on the bed, on oxygen, really beat up and cut up, with bandages and casts* *wires hooked up all over her*





Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *flinches because she can imagine how she must've looked similar to this when her accident happened* *walks over to her and kneels by Carly's head* *gently* Hey Carls, it's me, Jo. I'm sorry this happened to you. *jokes in her gentle voice* Maybe if my head wound gets bad again we can share the hospital room!



Katelyn:*enters the room and chokes alittle at the sight of her* Oh my goodnes...*tears come in her eyes but she won't let them fall**smiles at Jo's joke*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*enters the room and chokes alittle at the sight of her* Oh my goodnes...*tears come in her eyes but she won't let them fall**smiles at Jo's joke*



Johanna: *stroking Carly's hair*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*enters the room and chokes alittle at the sight of her* Oh my goodnes...*tears come in her eyes but she won't let them fall**smiles at Jo's joke*



Carly: *awake, but she can't tell what's going on*

Niall: *holding her hand and talking sweetly to her*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*stays at the foot of the bed watching them talk to her and everything*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *awake, but she can't tell what's going on*
> 
> Niall: *holding her hand and talking sweetly to her*



Johanna: We're all here Carls.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *her eyes less than halfway open* *the move to the side to look at Niall* *smiles weakly when she notices the rest of them* *her face goes expressionless so quickly, if you blinked, you would have missed the smile*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *her eyes less than halfway open* *the move to the side to look at Niall* *smiles weakly when she notices the rest of them* *her face goes expressionless so quickly, if you blinked, you would have missed the smile*



Katelyn:*frowns when the smiles leaves her face**walks next to the bed**says in a thick voice* Are you okay,Carls?


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *her eyes less than halfway open* *the move to the side to look at Niall* *smiles weakly when she notices the rest of them* *her face goes expressionless so quickly, if you blinked, you would have missed the smile*



Johanna: *smiles herself* *in her gentle voice* There's the Carly I know.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns when the smiles leaves her face**walks next to the bed**says in a thick voice* Are you okay,Carls?



Carly: *her head moves ever so slightly, "nodding"*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *her head moves ever so slightly, "nodding"*



Johanna: Is there something I can get you? A drink of water, chocolate, anything?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *her head moves ever so slightly, "nodding"*



Katelyn:*smiles* Good.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Is there something I can get you? A drink of water, chocolate, anything?



Carly: *holds one finger up, as to say water (the 1st thing she mentioned)* *she can't exactly talk yet*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *holds one finger up, as to say water (the 1st thing she mentioned)* *she can't exactly talk yet*



Johanna: *nods* Okay. I'll go hunt down a water bottle for you. *stands up* *glances at the others other than Niall* One of you can take my spot while I'm gone. I'll be back once I get your water Carls. *leaves in search of water*


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *nods* Okay. I'll go hunt down a water bottle for you. *stands up* *glances at the others other than Niall* One of you can take my spot while I'm gone. I'll be back once I get your water Carls. *leaves in search of water*



Niall: *sits really close to Carly* *keeps her hand pressed against his lips*

Carly: *closes her eyes, but she's still awake*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *nods* Okay. I'll go hunt down a water bottle for you. *stands up* *glances at the others other than Niall* One of you can take my spot while I'm gone. I'll be back once I get your water Carls. *leaves in search of water*



Katelyn:I'll do it.*kneels down in the same spot she was in* So Carls,guess what?I made an oath to always listen to Harry since he's always right!Then he had to ruin my oath by making me blush.*shakes her head in fake dissapointment*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I'll do it.*kneels down in the same spot she was in* So Carls,guess what?I made an oath to always listen to Harry since he's always right!Then he had to ruin my oath by making me blush.*shakes her head in fake dissapointment*



Carly: *looks at Katelyn* *her eyes shine a bit, but she's not able to smile*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *looks at Katelyn* *her eyes shine a bit, but she's not able to smile*



Katelyn:*smiles at her* Lets see,what else.I seriously abused my cinnimon roll,no I didnt eat it but I stabbed it with a fork and tore it apart so I'm calling that abuse.It didnt look as good as it did in the end like it did at the beginning.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles at her* Lets see,what else.I seriously abused my cinnimon roll,no I didnt eat it but I stabbed it with a fork and tore it apart so I'm calling that abuse.It didnt look as good as it did in the end like it did at the beginning.



Carly: *nods slightly in her direction* *looks at Niall, sadly, because he's so upset* *tilts her head as to ask how he's been*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *nods slightly in her direction* *looks at Niall, sadly, because he's so upset* *tilts her head as to ask how he's been*



Katelyn:*tries to focus on braiding her hair*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *watches the ceiling, wincing every now and then*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *watches the ceiling, wincing every now and then*



Katelyn:*frowns at her wincing**uses a hair tie on her hand to tie the braid**smiles* Yay a braid!*giggles*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns at her wincing**uses a hair tie on her hand to tie the braid**smiles* Yay a braid!*giggles*



Carly: *raises her hand and feels the braid* *less than a half smile, but she's trying*

OOC: Dinner. Brb.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *raises her hand and feels the braid* *less than a half smile, but she's trying*
> 
> OOC: Dinner. Brb.



Katelyn:*smiles at her try at a smile* Dont worry Carls,you'll be laughing and smiling in no time just like you used too!

Ooc:'kay.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles at her try at a smile* Dont worry Carls,you'll be laughing and smiling in no time just like you used too!
> 
> Ooc:'kay.



Carly: *frowns and shakes her head slowly*

Niall: *bits down on his own finger a bit*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *frowns and shakes her head slowly*
> 
> Niall: *bits down on his own finger a bit*



Katelyn:*frowns* I'm sure you will.Everyday you're here,I'll tell you stories about these goofballs,what I do,and about Darcy and Boston!Those stories will make you smile and laugh for sure,laughters the best medicine!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns* I'm sure you will.Everyday you're here,I'll tell you stories about these goofballs,what I do,and about Darcy and Boston!Those stories will make you smile and laugh for sure,laughters the best medicine!



Carly: *to Niall* *chokes out a couple of whispers* How are you?

Niall: *crying* *looks to Katelyn to answer for him*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *to Niall* *chokes out a couple of whispers* How are you?
> 
> Niall: *crying* *looks to Katelyn to answer for him*



Katelyn:*frowns* Hes been really sad without you Carls,he hadn't done anything until the doctor said we could come see you.He wouldnt eat or drink,move or talk.But its not your fault,he was just worried about you.We all were ofcourse,he just took it worse.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns* Hes been really sad without you Carls,he hadn't done anything until the doctor said we could come see you.He wouldnt eat or drink,move or talk.But its not your fault,he was just worried about you.We all were ofcourse,he just took it worse.



Carly: *grows kind of silent and her eyes get glassy*

Niall: No, no, no. Don't worry, princess...

Carly: *her eyes a glazed over, and she's trying not to cry*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *grows kind of silent and her eyes get glassy*
> 
> Niall: No, no, no. Don't worry, princess...
> 
> Carly: *her eyes a glazed over, and she's trying not to cry*



Katelyn:Hes fine now Carls,as long as your happy Niall's happy.If you're sad,he's sad.Its the way you two work,dont get worried and sad when you shouldnt be because then he'll feel the same way.You don't want that,right?


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Went to dinner

Johanna: *comes back with the water* I'm here, sorry it took so long.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Hes fine now Carls,as long as your happy Niall's happy.If you're sad,he's sad.Its the way you two work,dont get worried and sad when you shouldnt be because then he'll feel the same way.You don't want that,right?



Carly: *nods*


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Went to dinner
> 
> Johanna: *comes back with the water* I'm here, sorry it took so long.



Carly: *holds her hand out for it*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Went to dinner
> 
> Johanna: *comes back with the water* I'm here, sorry it took so long.





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *nods*



Katelyn:*sighs**To Johanna* Its fine,heres your spot back.*stands up and walks next to the wall*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *holds her hand out for it*



Johanna: *opens the bottle* Here you go Carls. Careful, it's already open. *gives it to her* Sorry for the hold up, I got lost.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *opens the bottle* Here you go Carls. Careful, it's already open. *gives it to her* Sorry for the hold up, I got lost.



Carly: *takes it, her hands shaking a lot* *drink a little and sets it on the table to save it*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs**To Johanna* Its fine,heres your spot back.*stands up and walks next to the wall*



Johanna: No no, it's fine, somebody else can take it.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: No no, it's fine, somebody else can take it.



Katelyn:*shrugs* My knees kinda hurt from sitting on them,so I won't take it.*walks over and sits on the small couch indian style*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* My knees kinda hurt from sitting on them,so I won't take it.*walks over and sits on the small couch indian style*



Johanna: *to Katelyn* All right. *to the boys besides Niall* I'm fine here if one of you guys wanna sit with her. *leans against the wall and closes her eyes, as if she's about to go to sleep*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *lays back quietly, in more pain again*


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *to Katelyn* All right. *to the boys besides Niall* I'm fine here if one of you guys wanna sit with her. *leans against the wall and closes her eyes, as if she's about to go to sleep*



Louis: I will.... *takes her spot, and just watches Carly, kind of quietly*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *to Katelyn* All right. *to the boys besides Niall* I'm fine here if one of you guys wanna sit with her. *leans against the wall and closes her eyes, as if she's about to go to sleep*



Katelyn:*Jokes to try and lighten the mood once again* I'm so gonn laugh if you fall asleep and fall.*smiles and lays so shes stretched out on the couch with her arms behind her head* 



niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *lays back quietly, in more pain again*



Katelyn:*frowns* Are you hurting again?Do you want me to get the doctor?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*Jokes to try and lighten the mood once again* I'm so gonn laugh if you fall asleep and fall.*smiles and lays so shes stretched out on the couch with her arms behind her head*
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:*frowns* Are you hurting again?Do you want me to get the doctor?



Carly: *shakes her head*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *shakes her head*



Katelyn:*nods* Okay,as long as your fine.*starts to look through her phone again with her eyebrows put together like when shes concentrating hard**mutters* Darn,phone.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*Jokes to try and lighten the mood once again* I'm so gonn laugh if you fall asleep and fall.*smiles and lays so shes stretched out on the couch with her arms behind her head*
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:*frowns* Are you hurting again?Do you want me to get the doctor?



Johanna: *jokes* You won't be laughing if I bleed all over your shoes. Relax, I have perfect balance. Most of the time. I think. I don't really remember. Amnesia you know. So annoying. *grins but keeps her eyes shut*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Okay,as long as your fine.*starts to look through her phone again with her eyebrows put together like when shes concentrating hard**mutters* Darn,phone.



Carly: *raises an eyebrow at her after she says that to her phone* *her voice is really high and squeaky* What?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *jokes* You won't be laughing if I bleed all over your shoes. Relax, I have perfect balance. Most of the time. I think. I don't really remember. Amnesia you know. So annoying. *grins but keeps her eyes shut*



Katelyn:*looks at her in fake horror* But I love my shoes!They're so cute!*waves her foot in the air with Toms on**laughs* But your amnesia makes you special,its different ya know?Sure it'll go away,but it still makes you different,good different.*goes back to concentrating on her phone*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *raises an eyebrow at her after she says that to her phone* *her voice is really high and squeaky* What?



Johanna: *bites her lip to keep from laughing, but otherwise remains motionless* *to Katelyn* *looks troubled* Actually, about that...... *changes her mind and tries to return to normal* well, never mind, it's not important.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *raises an eyebrow at her after she says that to her phone* *her voice is really high and squeaky* What?



Katelyn:*whines* I keep pushing wrong buttons on the touch screen and I keep calling people by pushing a button!I also don't understand technology,I've never had any!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*whines* I keep pushing wrong buttons on the touch screen and I keep calling people by pushing a button!I also don't understand technology,I've never had any!



Carly: Oh...

OOC: Her voice is only high and kinda squeaky, because she's afraid. It happens to a lot of people in real life when they're afraid they're gonna be hurt physically/emotionally. Happens to me a lot...


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*whines* I keep pushing wrong buttons on the touch screen and I keep calling people by pushing a button!I also don't understand technology,I've never had any!



Johanna: Phones can have touch screens?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *bites her lip to keep from laughing, but otherwise remains motionless* *to Katelyn* *looks troubled* Actually, about that...... *changes her mind and tries to return to normal* well, never mind, it's not important.





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Oh...
> 
> OOC: Her voice is only high and kinda squeaky, because she's afraid. It happens to a lot of people in real life when they're afraid they're gonna be hurt physically/emotionally. Happens to me a lot...



Katelyn:*gives her a look that says she doesnt believe her but doesnt say anything* Huh uh,sure.Well,what should we all do?This phone hates me so I need something else to entertain me.

Ooc:Oh!Aw that sucks.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Oh...
> 
> OOC: Her voice is only high and kinda squeaky, because she's afraid. It happens to a lot of people in real life when they're afraid they're gonna be hurt physically/emotionally. Happens to me a lot...



OOC: Oh. For some reason I thought of the cartoons, or like Snow White's crazy high voice.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gives her a look that says she doesnt believe her but doesnt say anything* Huh uh,sure.Well,what should we all do?This phone hates me so I need something else to entertain me.
> 
> Ooc:Oh!Aw that sucks.



Carly: Truth or dare...

OOC: Yeah.... Me and Carly have a lot in common. Haha.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Phones can have touch screens?



Katelyn:Yupp!And I now know that for a person who has _never_ had a cell phone,or any real technology like that,will probably have trouble with a touch screen phone.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gives her a look that says she doesnt believe her but doesnt say anything* Huh uh,sure.Well,what should we all do?This phone hates me so I need something else to entertain me.
> 
> Ooc:Oh!Aw that sucks.



Johanna: *ignores Katelyn's look* Well, I think I'm going to go shopping, because when I was in the infirmirary after my accident at my boarding school, I got all these get well soon gifts. So I'm going to go shopping and get the patient some presents. *to Carly* What do you like?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Truth or dare...
> 
> OOC: Yeah.... Me and Carly have a lot in common. Haha.



Katelyn:*grins* Truth please!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yupp!And I now know that for a person who has _never_ had a cell phone,or any real technology like that,will probably have trouble with a touch screen phone.



Johanna: *laughs*


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *ignores Katelyn's look* Well, I think I'm going to go shopping, because when I was in the infirmirary after my accident at my boarding school, I got all these get well soon gifts. So I'm going to go shopping and get the patient some presents. *to Carly* What do you like?


Carly: I don't need anything... Anything, I guess...


jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* Truth please!



Carly: Have you ever had any pets? *notices her wrists are showing* *hides them quickly*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *laughs*





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I don't need anything... Anything, I guess...
> 
> 
> Carly: Have you ever had any pets? *notices her wrists are showing* *hides them quickly*



Kateln:*fist punches the air* I made someone laugh!I feel all good now.*to Carly*Nope,never.Darcy is my first pet.*looks at her skeptically for hiding her wrists but doesnt say anything*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I don't need anything... Anything, I guess...
> 
> 
> Carly: Have you ever had any pets? *notices her wrists are showing* *hides them quickly*



Johanna: I need the fresh air, and it'll make me feel better about myself. Don't worry, I'll just grab like a couple of things, nothing major. And who knows, maybe I'll re-learn how to do something! I could always sneak in your dog.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Kateln:*fist punches the air* I made someone laugh!I feel all good now.*to Carly*Nope,never.Darcy is my first pet.*looks at her skeptically for hiding her wrists but doesnt say anything*



Johanna: The world needs more laughter.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: The world needs more laughter.



Katelyn:*sighs* It really does,and I shall try to give as much laughter as I can!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Kateln:*fist punches the air* I made someone laugh!I feel all good now.*to Carly*Nope,never.Darcy is my first pet.*looks at her skeptically for hiding her wrists but doesnt say anything*





Fairywings said:


> Johanna: I need the fresh air, and it'll make me feel better about myself. Don't worry, I'll just grab like a couple of things, nothing major. And who knows, maybe I'll re-learn how to do something! I could always sneak in your dog.



Carly: *hoping no one saw her hide them* Don't sneak my puppy in! I'll get in trouble!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *hoping no one saw her hide them* Don't sneak my puppy in! I'll get in trouble!



Katelyn:I'll say he's mine and I'll get in trouble for you!Come on,you know you wanna see his little puppy face!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *hoping no one saw her hide them* Don't sneak my puppy in! I'll get in trouble!



Johanna: *to Katelyn* That, my friend, is a wonderful goal to have. *to Carly* All right, all right. I'm leaving now, going on my quest to re-learn how to do stuff! *leaves* *outside of the hospital* *to herself* You didn't fool Katelyn at all.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I'll say he's mine and I'll get in trouble for you!Come on,you know you wanna see his little puppy face!



Carly: No! *throws her arms up* No one is getting in trouble for me! *slams her wrists down and shoves them under the blanket*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *to Katelyn* That, my friend, is a wonderful goal to have. *to Carly* All right, all right. I'm leaving now, going on my quest to re-learn how to do stuff! *leaves* *outside of the hospital* *to herself* You didn't fool Katelyn at all.



Katelyn:*grins* Why thank-you.



niallsprincess said:


> Carly: No! *throws her arms up* No one is getting in trouble for me! *slams her wrists down and shoves them under the blanket*



Katelyn:*mutters* Okay,okay.I wont.*lowers in her seat and looks at he phone again*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *takes out her iPhone and puts one headphone in* Are we still playing truth or dare?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* Why thank-you.
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:*mutters* Okay,okay.I wont.*lowers in her seat and looks at he phone again*



OOC: Your turn to ask truth or dare.....

Johanna: *goes into a candy store and gets three types of candy and another water bottle* Katelyn will probably eat the candy if Carly doesn't. *looks in other stores but doesn't buy anything*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *takes out her iPhone and puts one headphone in* Are we still playing truth or dare?



Katelyn:*sits upright with her feet touching the ground* Sure,Truth or dare?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sits upright with her feet touching the ground* Sure,Truth or dare?



Carly: Considering I'm in a hospital bed, I guess my only choice is truth. So,... truth it is.


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *walking around and looking at stuff* Wow, this place is nice.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Considering I'm in a hospital bed, I guess my only choice is truth. So,... truth it is.



Katelyn:*thinks for a second**smiles* Okay,If you could marry,be best friends with,not talk to,Date if you werent with Niall,and not really know in One DIrection who would it be?And you have to answer truthfully.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*thinks for a second**smiles* Okay,If you could marry,be best friends with,not talk to,Date if you werent with Niall,and not really know in One DIrection who would it be?And you have to answer truthfully.



OOC: One of the options for each boy, or one for one of them only?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: One of the options for each boy, or one for one of them only?



Ooc:Only one thing(Thats funny cause thats the name of their song) for each boy.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Only one thing(Thats funny cause thats the name of their song) for each boy.



Carly: I guess I'd be best friends with Harry... *keeps her arms behind her head*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I guess I'd be best friends with Harry... *keeps her arms behind her head*



Katelyn:Very good choice.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Very good choice.



Carly: *smiles a tiny bit* Yeah... *still very depressed* *groans* I'm so sick of everything.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *smiles a tiny bit* Yeah... *still very depressed* *groans* I'm so sick of everything.



Kateyn:*sings* _'Cause I'm so sick of love songs,so tired of tears.So done with wishing,you were still here._*giggles* Sorry,I had to.But on the bright side you'll be out soon probably.


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *in a store* Should I get stuff to decorate my room? Nah, I haven't even been to the manor yet, let aloneactually have a room. Maybe another day when Carly is well. I guess I should go back. *leaves store* *heads back to the hospital*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Kateyn:*sings* _'Cause I'm so sick of love songs,so tired of tears.So done with wishing,you were still here._*giggles* Sorry,I had to.But on the bright side you'll be out soon probably.



Carly: It's not about being here...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: It's not about being here...



Katelyn:*looks at her confuced* I dont follow.Is it about you being in the hospital alot?


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *pokes her head inside the room* Can I come in?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *pokes her head inside the room* Can I come in?



Katelyn:Ofcourse!Why wouldnt you be able too?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her confuced* I dont follow.Is it about you being in the hospital alot?


Carly: No, no.... It's just... *a tear leaves her eye* It's everything. Everything is stupid and out to get me. I don't even want to be here anymore.


Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *pokes her head inside the room* Can I come in?



Carly: Yeah...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: No, no.... It's just... *a tear leaves her eye* It's everything. Everything is stupid and out to get me. I don't even want to be here anymore.
> 
> 
> Carly: Yeah...



Katelyn:Carly you can't talk like that.Not everything is out to get you,you just happen to be in the wrong place at the wrong time.Trust me,things are going to get better.You're just a good person who has had bad things happen to them.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Ofcourse!Why wouldnt you be able too?





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: No, no.... It's just... *a tear leaves her eye* It's everything. Everything is stupid and out to get me. I don't even want to be here anymore.
> 
> 
> Carly: Yeah...



Johanna: *shrugs* Was just making sure. *places the bottle of water on the table* Another bottle of water.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Carly you can't talk like that.Not everything is out to get you,you just happen to be in the wrong place at the wrong time.Trust me,things are going to get better.You're just a good person who has had bad things happen to them.



Carly: It's not fair. Everyone has it better than me!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Carly you can't talk like that.Not everything is out to get you,you just happen to be in the wrong place at the wrong time.Trust me,things are going to get better.You're just a good person who has had bad things happen to them.



Johanna: If it makes you feel better, I may or may not have gotten revenge this morning before we were able to go in to see you. *avoiding everyone's looks*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: It's not fair. Everyone has it better than me!



Johanna: *ignores the comment but it does make her a little angry*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *shrugs* Was just making sure. *places the bottle of water on the table* Another bottle of water.



Katelyn:*nods*



niallsprincess said:


> Carly: It's not fair. Everyone has it better than me!



Katelyn:I know its not fair,but these are just challenges that you have to prove to everyone that you can face.You're stronger than alot of people I know Carls,mentally and physically,and you just have to show people that no matter what you go through you're always ready to fight whatever comes at you.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods*
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:I know its not fair,but these are just challenges that you have to prove to everyone that you can face.You're stronger than alot of people I know Carls,mentally and physically,and you just have to show people that no matter what you go through you're always ready to fight whatever comes at you.



Carly: I've fought for too long. I'm ready to lay down my weapons and surrender.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: If it makes you feel better, I may or may not have gotten revenge this morning before we were able to go in to see you. *avoiding everyone's looks*



Katelyn:*looks at her with a questionable expression* Me and you have to talk later.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I've fought for too long. I'm ready to lay down my weapons and surrender.



Katelyn:You can't do that Carly.If you do that nothing will be okay!We're all here for you,we'll fight with you.You're not alone,no matter how much you want to be you're not,we're not leaving.We all care for you and we're not gonna just stand by and watch you give up.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:You can't do that Carly.If you do that nothing will be okay!We're all here for you,we'll fight with you.You're not alone,no matter how much you want to be you're not,we're not leaving.We all care for you and we're not gonna just stand by and watch you give up.



Carly: Hope your defense forces are as good as my offense forces were. You're the only people I have now. I don't have anyone or anything else.

Niall: Don't talk like that!

Carly: Don't you see? I have no choice anymore! *cries*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Hope your defense forces are as good as my offense forces were. You're the only people I have now. I don't have anyone or anything else.
> 
> Niall: Don't talk like that!
> 
> Carly: Don't you see? I have no choice anymore! *cries*



Katelyn:Carly,please don't cry.*walks next to the bed* You do have a choice,everyone has a choice.Whether you know it or not,you do.You just have to figure out what it is.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods*
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:I know its not fair,but these are just challenges that you have to prove to everyone that you can face.You're stronger than alot of people I know Carls,mentally and physically,and you just have to show people that no matter what you go through you're always ready to fight whatever comes at you.



Johanna: She's right you know.



niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I've fought for too long. I'm ready to lay down my weapons and surrender.



Johanna: You think I didn't think that the very second I found out what had happened to me? You think that I wasn't thinking that the entire time I had people come visit me and talk to me about things I had no memory of but I knew should've had meaning? Well I did, and you know what, a few days later I'm still here. And if I can survive, you can too.



jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her with a questionable expression* Me and you have to talk later.



Johanna: *looks away* I'm sure I'll enjoy that talk.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Carly,please don't cry.*walks next to the bed* You do have a choice,everyone has a choice.Whether you know it or not,you do.You just have to figure out what it is.





Fairywings said:


> Johanna: You think I didn't think that the very second I found out what had happened to me? You think that I wasn't thinking that the entire time I had people come visit me and talk to me about things I had no memory of but I knew should've had meaning? Well I did, and you know what, a few days later I'm still here. And if I can survive, you can too.



Carly: *to Johanna* If only you knew more about me... What I've been through...


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: She's right you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Johanna: You think I didn't think that the very second I found out what had happened to me? You think that I wasn't thinking that the entire time I had people come visit me and talk to me about things I had no memory of but I knew should've had meaning? Well I did, and you know what, a few days later I'm still here. And if I can survive, you can too.
> 
> 
> 
> Johanna: *looks away* I'm sure I'll enjoy that talk.



Katelyn:You will,I'm not going to yell at you.I just want to listen to whats going on.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *to Johanna* If only you knew more about me... What I've been through...



Katelyn:*sighs and sits back down on the couch**puts her head in her heads* Is anything I'm saying making a difference or am just I wasting my breath?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs and sits back down on the couch**puts her head in her heads* Is anything I'm saying making a difference or am just I wasting my breath?



Carly: I guess it's helping a bit... I still wish things would get easier. They just keep getting worse and worse and worse. *sighs and starts digging her nails into one of her wrists*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I guess it's helping a bit... I still wish things would get easier. They just keep getting worse and worse and worse. *sighs and starts digging her nails into one of her wrists*



Katelyn:*looks up at her* They _will_ get easier,I swear.I'll help as much as I can to make things easier for you.*sees her hands doing something but she cant really tell from where she's sitting* What're you doing?


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *to Johanna* If only you knew more about me... What I've been through...





jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:You will,I'm not going to yell at you.I just want to listen to whats going on.



Johanna: *to Carly* Yes, people go through hard times. Everyone does. But you can't pretend to know why others have acted the way they have. I've heard you say that people have left you, but why accuse them when you have no idea why they left. Maybe they were bad people, but that's not everyone. Maybe they were in a lot of pain, or maybe they thought they were causing you pain, or maybe they're trying to figure out who they are. You don't know what drive people to do what they do. For all you know, they truly didn't have another choice. You never know. 

And I mean, I saw this quote today, and it said, "Life isn't about waiting for the storms to pass, it's about learning to dance in the rain." You can't sit around waiting for good times to simply come, you have to try to get through the bad stuff and make your life better. Life won't get any better if you surrender. Yes, the fight is long and hard. But you have allies, and sometimes it can be fun.

*to Katelyn* All right.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks up at her* They will get easier,I swear.I'll help as much as I can to make things easier for you.*sees her hands doing something but she cant really tell from where she's sitting* What're you doing?



Carly: Huh? Oh, nothing! *puts her wrist behind her back* Just.... putting folds... into this blanket...


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *to Carly* Yes, people go through hard times. Everyone does. But you can't pretend to know why others have acted the way they have. I've heard you say that people have left you, but why accuse them when you have no idea why they left. Maybe they were bad people, but that's not everyone. Maybe they were in a lot of pain, or maybe they thought they were causing you pain, or maybe they're trying to figure out who they are. You don't know what drive people to do what they do. For all you know, they truly didn't have another choice. You never know.
> 
> And I mean, I saw this quote today, and it said, "Life isn't about waiting for the storms to pass, it's about learning to dance in the rain." You can't sot around waiting for good times to simply come, you have to try to get through the bad stuff and make your life better. Life wonj't get any better if you surrender. Yes, the fight is long and hard. But you have allies, and sometimes it can be fun.
> 
> *to Katelyn* All right.



Carly: They all left because they hate me. They've all said it, and all meant it.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *to Carly* Yes, people go through hard times. Everyone does. But you can't pretend to know why others have acted the way they have. I've heard you say that people have left you, but why accuse them when you have no idea why they left. Maybe they were bad people, but that's not everyone. Maybe they were in a lot of pain, or maybe they thought they were causing you pain, or maybe they're trying to figure out who they are. You don't know what drive people to do what they do. For all you know, they truly didn't have another choice. You never know.
> 
> And I mean, I saw this quote today, and it said, "Life isn't about waiting for the storms to pass, it's about learning to dance in the rain." You can't sit around waiting for good times to simply come, you have to try to get through the bad stuff and make your life better. Life won't get any better if you surrender. Yes, the fight is long and hard. But you have allies, and sometimes it can be fun.
> 
> *to Katelyn* All right.



Katelyn:*nods to everything she said*



niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Huh? Oh, nothing! *puts her wrist behind her back* Just.... putting folds... into this blanket...



Katelyn:*tilts her head to the side* Why don't I believe you?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods to everything she said*
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:*tilts her head to the side* Why don't I believe you?



Carly: I...I D-don't know. You sh-should.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Huh? Oh, nothing! *puts her wrist behind her back* Just.... putting folds... into this blanket...



Johanna: *snorts* *murmurs* And my name is Hermione Granger.........



niallsprincess said:


> Carly: They all left because they hate me. They've all said it, and all meant it.



Johanna: *attempting to make her laugh but also serious* When they come back and tell you about the amazing journeys they've been on and or how they've missed you, you owe me ten bucks per person. No exceptions for siblings.

OOC: I'll get Crystal and Fiona back to the others as soon as I can, but I've just been so stuck with them.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I...I D-don't know. You sh-should.



Katelyn:*stands up slowly* Carly?What were you really doing?Please,dont lie to me.I hate lies,I've heard too many and I only want the truth.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*stands up slowly* Carly?What were you really doing?Please,dont lie to me.I hate lies,I've heard too many and I only want the truth.



Carly: I was just scratching my wrist... I had an itch... *her wrist is bleeding again*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I was just scratching my wrist... I had an itch... *her wrist is bleeding again*



Katelyn:*walks closer to the bed* If thats it then show me that wrist.It shouldnt be a big deal if you were just scratching.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks closer to the bed* If thats it then show me that wrist.It shouldnt be a big deal if you were just scratching.



Carly: *nervously, slowly drags her arm from behind her back* *shows her* *theres a bunch of scars and it's currently bleeding*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *nervously, slowly drags her arm from behind her back* *shows her* *theres a bunch of scars and it's currently bleeding*



Katelyn:*gasps**looks at her shocked and scared* Carly,why...what...Why are there so many more?*walks over to a cabinet and takes out gauze for her**walks back and hands it out to her*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gasps**looks at her shocked and scared* Carly,why...what...Why are there so many more?*walks over to a cabinet and takes out gauze for her**walks back and hands it out to her*



Carly: *shrugs it off like it's nothing* Ehh, it's just my way of relief...

Niall: What!? No! You can't hurt yourself. That's not ok!


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *watches silently from her part of wall*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *shrugs it off like it's nothing* Ehh, it's just my way of relief...
> 
> Niall: What!? No! You can't hurt yourself. That's not ok!



Katelyn:Niall's right!You can't do this anymore,nothing should be bad enough to hurt yourself like this!I thought you didnt do it anymore!What made you start again?!This is dangerous,you can lose too much blood if you do this!*stops and looks at her with troubled eyes* Did you ever cut because of me?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Niall's right!You can't do this anymore,nothing should be bad enough to hurt yourself like this!I thought you didnt do it anymore!What made you start again?!This is dangerous,you can lose too much blood if you do this!*stops and looks at her with troubled eyes* Did you ever cut because of me?



Carly: Yeah, I reckon so... Don't worry.. It's just pain relief I guess...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yeah, I reckon so... Don't worry.. It's just pain relief I guess...



Katelyn:I hurt you bad enough to harm yourself?Oh my gosh,I'm a terrible friend.No I'm a terrible person.*sits back down on the couch* I'm so sorry Carly,I never meant to hurt you that bad.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I hurt you bad enough to harm yourself?Oh my gosh,I'm a terrible friend.No I'm a terrible person.*sits back down on the couch* I'm so sorry Carly,I never meant to hurt you that bad.



Carly: No, no, it's fine... Your thing wasn't a big reason...


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yeah, I reckon so... Don't worry.. It's just pain relief I guess...



Johanna: It doesn't matter why she's doing it, the fact is it's very bad and she needs to find a healthier way of relieving pain, or at least a less destructive way.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: No, no, it's fine... Your thing wasn't a big reason...



Katelyn:Maybe its not big to you but it is to me,especially since I _just_ found out.I really hate hurting people,like when we had that fight,as soon as you left I cried.I can't deal with it,having to know that someone hates me for something I did.I'm really sorry for leading you to do that,even if you dont think its a big deal,I am.*hides her face in her hands again*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Maybe its not big to you but it is to me,especially since I _just_ found out.I really hate hurting people,like when we had that fight,as soon as you left I cried.I can't deal with it,having to know that someone hates me for something I did.I'm really sorry for leading you to do that,even if you dont think its a big deal,I am.*hides her face in her hands again*



Carly: It's ok, Kate!

Harry: She said it doesn't matter, Kay. You have to believe her.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: It's ok, Kate!
> 
> Harry: She said it doesn't matter, Kay. You have to believe her.



Katelyn:*listens to him**sits up and pulls her knees to her chest**looks at a wall not looking at anyone* Fine,whatever.Just dont hurt yourself anymore.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Maybe its not big to you but it is to me,especially since I _just_ found out.I really hate hurting people,like when we had that fight,as soon as you left I cried.I can't deal with it,having to know that someone hates me for something I did.I'm really sorry for leading you to do that,even if you dont think its a big deal,I am.*hides her face in her hands again*



Johanna: *gently* Let's pull ourselves together. Kate, let's not cry now. Tears won't help anyone. Carly, cutting yourself has got to stop. You have a boyfriend, you have a puppy, you have every single person in this room including myself on your side. You just need to find a better way to relieve pain.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*listens to him**sits up and pulls her knees to her chest**looks at a wall not looking at anyone* Fine,whatever.Just dont hurt yourself anymore.



Carly: I don't make promises. Not to anyone anymore, so maybe...


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *gently* Let's pull ourselves together. Kate, let's not cry now. Tears won't help anyone. Carly, cutting yourself has got to stop. You have a boyfriend, you have a puppy, you have every single person in this room including myself on your side. You just need to find a better way to relieve pain.



Carly: I don't know another way to relive pain...


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *gently* Let's pull ourselves together. Kate, let's not cry now. Tears won't help anyone. Carly, cutting yourself has got to stop. You have a boyfriend, you have a puppy, you have every single person in this room including myself on your side. You just need to find a better way to relieve pain.



Katelyn:*nods and wipes her eyes*



niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I don't make promises. Not to anyone anymore, so maybe...



Katelyn:Fine,but I _do_ make and keep promises.So I promise you that whenever you harm yourself,I'm going to do the same.And when I make a promise I never ever break that promise,_ever_.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods and wipes her eyes*
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:Fine,but I _do_ make and keep promises.So I promise you that whenever you harm yourself,I'm going to do the same.And when I make a promise I never ever break that promise,_ever_.



Carly: What? No. Then you'll never know about it if I do.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: What? No. Then you'll never know about it if I do.



Katelyn:Then I'll find a way to know if you do,or you could just stop and not have to worry about me doing the same.Or,if you're going to be difficult and I cant figure out when you do it,I'll just self-harm by myself.*keeps staring at the wall*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I don't know another way to relive pain...





jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods and wipes her eyes*
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:Fine,but I _do_ make and keep promises.So I promise you that whenever you harm yourself,I'm going to do the same.And when I make a promise I never ever break that promise,_ever_.



Johanna: *to Carly* Everyone can learn new tricks. Look at me, I have to start my life completely over. *gets an idea* Actually, I do have an idea. *finds her black lettermans jacket and pulls a brown leather journal out of the jacket* The nurse at school gave this to me to document my days, I guess to see if I would remember anything or make connections to my old life. I want you to take it. Every time you make a new entry, pour out your heart and your troubles into it instead of hurting yourself. You could even draw if you wanted to. Take it, you need it more than I do. 

*to Katelyn* Pull yourself together for now, and when we have our talk you can yell at me as much as you'd like.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Then I'll find a way to know if you do,or you could just stop and not have to worry about me doing the same.Or,if you're going to be difficult and I cant figure out when you do it,I'll just self-harm by myself.*keeps staring at the wall*


Carly: *groans*


Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *to Carly* Everyone can learn new tricks. Look at me, I have to start my life completely over. *gets an idea* Actually, I do have an idea. *finds her black lettermans jacket and pulls a brown leather journal out of the jacket* The nurse at school gave this to me to document my days, I guess to see if I would remember anything or make connections to my old life. I want you to take it. Every time you make a new entry, pour out your heart and your troubles into it instead of hurting yourself. You could even draw if you wanted to. Take it, you need it more than I do.
> 
> *to Katelyn* Pull yourself together for now, and when we have our talk you can yell at me as much as you'd like.



Carly: *takes it* Fine, I'll try it...


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *to Carly* Everyone can learn new tricks. Look at me, I have to start my life completely over. *gets an idea* Actually, I do have an idea. *finds her black lettermans jacket and pulls a brown leather journal out of the jacket* The nurse at school gave this to me to document my days, I guess to see if I would remember anything or make connections to my old life. I want you to take it. Every time you make a new entry, pour out your heart and your troubles into it instead of hurting yourself. You could even draw if you wanted to. Take it, you need it more than I do.
> 
> *to Katelyn* Pull yourself together for now, and when we have our talk you can yell at me as much as you'd like.



Katelyn:*Doesnt look at her* I told you,I'm not going to yell at you.I only yell at people when I'm very angry or worried.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Ugh gtg night!

Johanna: Trust me, there's a large possibility you'll be angry.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Ugh gtg night!
> 
> Johanna: Trust me, there's a large possibility you'll be angry.



OOC: Goodnight!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *groans*
> 
> 
> Carly: *takes it* Fine, I'll try it...



Katelyn:If you dont want me to hurt myself then take Jo's advice.Write in that journal,please try it.



Fairywings said:


> OOC: Ugh gtg night!



Ooc:Night!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:If you dont want me to hurt myself then take Jo's advice.Write in that journal,please try it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooc:Night!



Carly: I already said I'd try it...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I already said I'd try it...



Katelyn:I know.Just making sure you know I want you to try it.*sighs and looks up at the ceiling*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I know.Just making sure you know I want you to try it.*sighs and looks up at the ceiling*



Carly: *reads a book on her iPhone*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *reads a book on her iPhone*



Katelyn:*zones out and doesnt pay attention to anything**thinks of the truth question she was asked earlier**looks at her* Carly,where did you put Darcy and Boston last night?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*zones out and doesnt pay attention to anything**thinks of the truth question she was asked earlier**looks at her* Carly,where did you put Darcy and Boston last night?



Carly: I hid them in the dumpster when I was being jumped, but Zayn took them to my new house after that... *yawns* They're ok...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I hid them in the dumpster when I was being jumped, but Zayn took them to my new house after that... *yawns* They're ok...



Katelyn:*nods* Thank goodness.*sighs* I'm getting hungry,anyone want anything?*stands up and stretches*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Thank goodness.*sighs* I'm getting hungry,anyone want anything?*stands up and stretches*



Carly: Not me...

Niall: Not me.

Zayn: I do! *the other boys agree with him*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Not me...
> 
> Niall: Not me.
> 
> Zayn: I do! *the other boys agree with him*



Katelyn:*nods* Okay,I'll get five dinners then.*walks out of the room and puts in one earbud*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Okay,I'll get five dinners then.*walks out of the room and puts in one earbud*



Carly: *yawns once and is instantly asleep*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*walks straight to the Cafeteria and grabs a tray**puts five dinner meals on it and pays for it at the cashier**walks slowly to the room,but finally gets there**uses one hand to open the door and quickly uses both hands again* Okay,guys here ya go.Hospital dinners for the british boys.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks straight to the Cafeteria and grabs a tray**puts five dinner meals on it and pays for it at the cashier**walks slowly to the room,but finally gets there**uses one hand to open the door and quickly uses both hands again* Okay,guys here ya go.Hospital dinners for the british boys.



Harry: I've got to tell you, I'm getting sick of this stuff. *laughs and takes his as the rest of the boys except Niall do*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: I've got to tell you, I'm getting sick of this stuff. *laughs and takes his as the rest of the boys except Niall do*



Katelyn:*giggles* Me too,one day maybe I could cook for you a real meal.*takes her own and sits down on the couch*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*giggles* Me too,one day maybe I could cook for you a real meal.*takes her own and sits down on the couch*



Harry: Yeah, that'd be nice...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Yeah, that'd be nice...



Katelyn:*nods* I've been told I'm a pretty good cook,so just tell me anything you like to eat and I can make it.*starts to eat**finishes hers in a couple minutes and places her trash in the floor*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* I've been told I'm a pretty good cook,so just tell me anything you like to eat and I can make it.*starts to eat**finishes hers in a couple minutes and places her trash in the floor*



HarryL I bet you can...

Carly: *dreaming*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> HarryL I bet you can...
> 
> Carly: *dreaming*



Katelyn:*nods and puts her chin in her hands**looks at the ground*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods and puts her chin in her hands**looks at the ground*



Carly: *turns in her sleep*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *turns in her sleep*



Katelyn:*sighs and takes out her phone once again* Lets see if I can figure this out anymore.*Quietly sings My Life Would Suck Without You while looking through it*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs and takes out her phone once again* Lets see if I can figure this out anymore.*Quietly sings My Life Would Suck Without You while looking through it*



Harry: *helping her figure it out*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *helping her figure it out*



Katelyn:*he helps her figure out how she could buy apps and change her wallpaper* Yay!*hugs him* Tank-you!I havent been able to figure those out,I'm really not a technical person.As you can tell from my constant whining.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*he helps her figure out how she could buy apps and change her wallpaper* Yay!*hugs him* Tank-you!I havent been able to figure those out,I'm really not a technical person.As you can tell from my constant whining.



Harry: That amazes me, because it's really pretty simple... How do you not know how?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: That amazes me, because it's really pretty simple... How do you not know how?



Katelyn:Oh,my auntie and dad never let me have things like this.This is actually the first technology I've had for myself,unless you count a radio at my boarding school that everyone used.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Oh,my auntie and dad never let me have things like this.This is actually the first technology I've had for myself,unless you count a radio at my boarding school that everyone used.



Harry: Oh... We're they mean? You'r aunt and dad?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Oh... We're they mean? You'r aunt and dad?



Katelyn:Well,yeah,they really don't care about me.None of my family really cares about each other except my mum's sister and her family.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Well,yeah,they really don't care about me.None of my family really cares about each other except my mum's sister and her family.



Harry: Oh... That kinda stinks...

Carly: *wakes up, groggily, but doesn't say anything* *watches the two of them*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Oh... That kinda stinks...
> 
> Carly: *wakes up, groggily, but doesn't say anything* *watches the two of them*



Katelyn:Yeah...Well you get kinda used to it after about seven years.*looks through her pictures and finds one of him smiling**changes that to her lock screen and puts her phone away**looks back up at him*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yeah...Well you get kinda used to it after about seven years.*looks through her pictures and finds one of him smiling**changes that to her lock screen and puts her phone away**looks back up at him*



Harry: *smiles down at her and puts his arm around her*

Carly: *smiles at the sight of them*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *smiles down at her and puts his arm around her*
> 
> Carly: *smiles at the sight of them*



Katelyn:*Smiles and cuddles to him* So,what about your family?I've only read in a magazine you have an older sister and that your a mummy's boy.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*Smiles and cuddles to him* So,what about your family?I've only read in a magazine you have an older sister and that your a mummy's boy.



Harry: Yeah, well that's true... What do you want o know about them?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Yeah, well that's true... What do you want o know about them?



Katelyn:*smiles* Thats so cute.*shrugs* Anything.Whats your mum and sisters name?Where did you and your family live?I just wanna know whatever you're willing to tell me.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Thats so cute.*shrugs* Anything.Whats your mum and sisters name?Where did you and your family live?I just wanna know whatever you're willing to tell me.



Harry: Well, my mum's name is Anne. My sister's name is Gemma. And we live in Cheshire, England... *smiles* I can tell that YOU'RE from Ireland, little miss.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Well, my mum's name is Anne. My sister's name is Gemma. And we live in Cheshire, England... *smiles* I can tell that YOU'RE from Ireland, little miss.



Katelyn:*looks up at him with fake shock* You know I'm from Ireland?What gave me away?My hair color?My personality?And I'm not that little,I'm fun size,tall mister.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks up at him with fake shock* You know I'm from Ireland?What gave me away?My hair color?My personality?And I'm not that little,I'm fun size,tall mister.



Harry: Nope, it was the adorable accent. And together our height makes the perfect pair. *smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Nope, it was the adorable accent. And together our height makes the perfect pair. *smiles*



Katelyn:*grins* I always knew my voice was different from other people in London.And you're right,like always supposedly since I'm listening to you for the rest of my life.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* I always knew my voice was different from other people in London.And you're right,like always supposedly since I'm listening to you for the rest of my life.



Harry: *touches her nose with his* *says softly* That's right, you will.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *touches her nose with his* *says softly* That's right, you will.



Katelyn:*smiles* You know,I like that idea alot.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* You know,I like that idea alot.



Harry: Me too... *sits back* *starts singing Kiss Me by Ed Sheeran* *finishes* Man, I love that song...

Carly: *drawing the two in a sketch book* *drawing is what she's best at* *she's perfect at it*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Me too... *sits back* *starts singing Kiss Me by Ed Sheeran* *finishes* Man, I love that song...
> 
> Carly: *drawing the two in a sketch book* *drawing is what she's best at* *she's perfect at it*



Katelyn:*smiles* It sounds really pretty.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* It sounds really pretty.



Harry: Yeah *laughs* Ed's a cool guy...

Carly: *finishes the portrait of them together* *lays down the pencil and falls asleep again*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Yeah *laughs* Ed's a cool guy...
> 
> Carly: *finishes the portrait of them together* *lays down the pencil and falls asleep again*



Katelyn:You know him?Thats so wicked!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:You know him?Thats so wicked!



Harry: Oh yeah, he's one of my best friends!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Oh yeah, he's one of my best friends!



Katelyn:*shakes her head smiling* Is it bad I forget your famous and have famous friends sometimes?You're just so...normal,you're not like a big-headed popstar who thinks he can get whatever he wants.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head smiling* Is it bad I forget your famous and have famous friends sometimes?You're just so...normal,you're not like a big-headed popstar who thinks he can get whatever he wants.



Harry: Bad?! No, it's not bad! I've always wanted a girl who sees me as I really am as a person, not as Harry Styles from One Direction... *smiles*

Carly: *wakes up again and looks out the window, at the streetlights*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Bad?! No, it's not bad! I've always wanted a girl who sees me as I really am as a person, not as Harry Styles from One Direction... *smiles*
> 
> Carly: *wakes up again and looks out the window, at the streetlights*



Katelyn:*grins* Then I guess I'm the girl you've always wanted,huh?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* Then I guess I'm the girl you've always wanted,huh?



Harry: Of course.

Carly: *sighs quietly, not loud enough for them to hear*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Of course.
> 
> Carly: *sighs quietly, not loud enough for them to hear*



Katelyn:*blushes a bit and looks down at her hands trying to cover her blush* Thats really sweet.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*blushes a bit and looks down at her hands trying to cover her blush* Thats really sweet.



Harry: You blush a lot. *yawns*

Carly: *falls asleep once again*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: You blush a lot. *yawns*
> 
> Carly: *falls asleep once again*



Katelyn:*looks back up* Only around you,you always say something so sweet or very cheeky.Are you tired, I don't wanna keep you up.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks back up* Only around you,you always say something so sweet or very cheeky.Are you tired, I don't wanna keep you up.



Harry: That's true, and a bit yes. *falls asleep, with his arms still around her*

OOC: I'd better go. I enjoy sleep. Goodnight! I'll be back tomorrow morning like usual, if I don't get interrupted by anything else!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: That's true, and a bit yes. *falls asleep, with his arms still around her*
> 
> OOC: I'd better go. I enjoy sleep. Goodnight! I'll be back tomorrow morning like usual, if I don't get interrupted by anything else!



Katelyn:*giggles and falls asleep soon after him*

Ooc:G'night!


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *leaning against the wall, asleep*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*peacefully asleep with her head on Harry's chest on the couch*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *wakes up and laughs quietly at them sleeping*

OOC: Sorry it took so long!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *wakes up and laughs quietly at them sleeping*
> 
> OOC: Sorry it took so long!



Ooc:Its fine,I just got here alittle bit ago two!

Katelyn:*doesnt hear her but cuddles closer to him in her sleep*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Its fine,I just got here alittle bit ago two!
> 
> Katelyn:*doesnt hear her but cuddles closer to him in her sleep*



Carly: *drinks some water from a bottle off of the table*

OOC: Ok!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *drinks some water from a bottle off of the table*
> 
> OOC: Ok!



Katelyn:*her eyes flutter open and looks around the room**smiles at her**looks up and sees him**smiles and plays with a few of his curls*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*her eyes flutter open and looks around the room**smiles at her**looks up and sees him**smiles and plays with a few of his curls*



Carly: *smiles*

Harry: *wakes up and smiles down at her*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *smiles*
> 
> Harry: *wakes up and smiles down at her*



Katelyn:*grins and jokes* Why do you always wake-up when I start playing with your hair?I guess we live in a world where a girl can't play with her boyfriends curly hair.*sighs dramatically and puts her hand down*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins and jokes* Why do you always wake-up when I start playing with your hair?I guess we live in a world where a girl can't play with her boyfriends curly hair.*sighs dramatically and puts her hand down*



Harry: You can... I wake up because I like it. *laughs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: You can... I wake up because I like it. *laughs*



Katelyn:Ohh...yay then!*giggles and starts to play with his hair again*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Ohh...yay then!*giggles and starts to play with his hair again*



Carly: *yawns* *texts one of her best friends*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *yawns* *texts one of her best friends*



Katelyn:*turns to her* How ya feelin'?Anything hurting?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*turns to her* How ya feelin'?Anything hurting?



Carly: *secretly in a lot of pain* Ummm no, not really.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *secretly in a lot of pain* Ummm no, not really.



Katelyn:*nods slowly not really believing her* Okay,but if you start hurting again just tell us.*lays her head on his chest again*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods slowly not really believing her* Okay,but if you start hurting again just tell us.*lays her head on his chest again*



Carly: Will do. *sighs and lays back*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Will do. *sighs and lays back*



Katelyn:*gets out of his arms and takes out her phone**takes pictures of the room and one of Carly* Ooh,guess what?Harry taught me how to change my background and buy apps on my phone!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gets out of his arms and takes out her phone**takes pictures of the room and one of Carly* Ooh,guess what?Harry taught me how to change my background and buy apps on my phone!



Carly: *yawns and stretches* That's cool.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *yawns and stretches* That's cool.



Katelyn:*nods* Yeah,it was.*stands up* I'm hungry,you guys want anything?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Yeah,it was.*stands up* I'm hungry,you guys want anything?



Harry: *they all say yes except for Carly*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *they all say yes except for Carly*



Katelyn:Jeez thats alot of breakfast meals.Everyone cross your fingers I don't drop anything!*walks out of the room and to the cafeteria*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Jeez thats alot of breakfast meals.Everyone cross your fingers I don't drop anything!*walks out of the room and to the cafeteria*



Harry: *they all wait patiently*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *they all wait patiently*



Katelyn:*walks into the cafeteria and goes to the breakfast line**hums a random tune while getting all the meals**pays for them and walks very slowly to the room so she doesnt drop them**knocks on the door with her foot* Breakfast delivery,please open the door if you love me and food!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks into the cafeteria and goes to the breakfast line**hums a random tune while getting all the meals**pays for them and walks very slowly to the room so she doesnt drop them**knocks on the door with her foot* Breakfast delivery,please open the door if you love me and food!



Harry: *opens the door* Come on in, we're starving!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *opens the door* Come on in, we're starving!



Katelyn:*laughs and walks in**places all the food on a table* Bon' appetite!*takes her meal and sits back down on the couch eating*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Homework kept me. But I have returned!

Johanna: *opens one eye* Did you get anything for me?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs and walks in**places all the food on a table* Bon' appetite!*takes her meal and sits back down on the couch eating*



Louis: *takes his, then the rest of the boys do too*

OOC: So my mom and I are making homemade french toast for lunch. Yay!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Homework kept me. But I have returned!
> 
> Johanna: *opens one eye* Did you get anything for me?



Katelyn:*swallows* Yes ma'am I did.Its over there with the rest.I didnt know if you wanted anything so I got you something just in case.*finishes her food and throws the trash away*

Ooc:Well hi then!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*swallows* Yes ma'am I did.Its over there with the rest.I didnt know if you wanted anything so I got you something just in case.*finishes her food and throws the trash away*
> 
> Ooc:Well hi then!



Johanna: Thanks! *gets hers and eats*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Louis: *takes his, then the rest of the boys do too*
> 
> OOC: So my mom and I are making homemade french toast for lunch. Yay!



Ooc:Sounds great!

Katelyn:*texts back her aunt and cousons*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Thanks! *gets hers and eats*



Katelyn:No problem.


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: Anybody ask the doc when Carls is getting released?


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *flips through a magazine, not really reading it*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Anybody ask the doc when Carls is getting released?



Katelyn:*shakes her head* I haven't seen the doctor since he let us see Carls.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head* I haven't seen the doctor since he let us see Carls.



Johanna: Oh, okay. *finishes eating and throws her trash away*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Oh, okay. *finishes eating and throws her trash away*



Katelyn:*puts her phone in her back pocket* I'm bored,I need to get hyper.I'm not doing anything!Do you think this place has some candy or energy drinks?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*puts her phone in her back pocket* I'm bored,I need to get hyper.I'm not doing anything!Do you think this place has some candy or energy drinks?



Johanna: I bet if we can find one of those -what are they called again? Oh yeah- vending machines, then I'm sure we'll find some candy. I'll go with you if you'd like.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: I bet if we can find one of those -what are they called again? Oh yeah- vending machines, then I'm sure we'll find some candy. I'll go with you if you'd like.



Katelynlease and thank-you.*stands up* But what is a vending machine?Is that an appliance that gives you food?Do you guys want anything from that?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelynlease and thank-you.*stands up* But what is a vending machine?Is that an appliance that gives you food?Do you guys want anything from that?



Johanna: *shrugs* I don't know how it actually works. I just saw a few while I was out yesterday, and someone was kind enough to tell me what they were called before she left for her train.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *shrugs* I don't know how it actually works. I just saw a few while I was out yesterday, and someone was kind enough to tell me what they were called before she left for her train.



Katelyn:*nods* Oh,okay.Well lets go,I really want some sweets!*walks to the door*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Oh,okay.Well lets go,I really want some sweets!*walks to the door*



Johanna: Okay! *follows her out the door*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *laughs at them* It's times like these when I'm glad I grew up around muggles.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *laughs at them* It's times like these when I'm glad I grew up around muggles.



Katelyn:*sticks her toungue out before they leave* Its not our fault we dont know muggle thingys!*laughs*



Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Okay! *follows her out the door*



Katelyn:*walks out*Lead the way to the sweet stuff please!


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *sits back again*

Niall: So how're you doing?

Carly: eh... um... good *fake smiles*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sticks her toungue out before they leave* Its not our fault we dont know muggle thingys!*laughs*
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:*walks out*Lead the way to the sweet stuff please!



Johanna: Well, let's look. *walking and looking for vending machines* Um, aren't the boys going to ask what a muggle is when we get back? And I think yesterday you said something about wanting to talk.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Well, let's look. *walking and looking for vending machines* Um, aren't the boys going to ask what a muggle is when we get back? And I think yesterday you said something about wanting to talk.



Katelyn:*follows her*Huh,I didnt think of that.*shrugs* Maybe they didnt pick up on it or they don't care.And yeah,I did.What did you do for revenge yesterday?You didnt get hurt or anything right?And what happened that would make me angry?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*follows her*Huh,I didnt think of that.*shrugs* Maybe they didnt pick up on it or they don't care.And yeah,I did.What did you do for revenge yesterday?You didnt get hurt or anything right?And what happened that would make me angry?



Johanna: Maybe. Well, that would be the revenge. I, uh, went looking for a fight and I, uh, beat up some guys........


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Maybe. Well, that would be the revenge. I, uh, went looking for a fight and I, uh, beat up some guys........



Katelyn:*stops walking* You did what?Jo you can't do those things.You could have been hurt,what if they hurt you badly and none of us knew?You could have been hurt and not been able to get help,or worse you could have been killed.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*stops walking* You did what?Jo you can't do those things.You could have been hurt,what if they hurt you badly and none of us knew?You could have been hurt and not been able to get help,or worse you could have been killed.



Johanna: Aaaand that's why I thought you'd be angry. But I didn't even get hurt.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Aaaand that's why I thought you'd be angry. But I didn't even get hurt.



Katelyn:*sighs* I'm not angry,I'm just worried.Sorry,sometimes I just act alittle crazy about my friends when they're hurt or if they tell me something that could have been dangerous.*walks again and sees a vending machine**points to it* Is that a,uhm...whatcha-call-it machine?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs* I'm not angry,I'm just worried.Sorry,sometimes I just act alittle crazy about my friends when they're hurt or if they tell me something that could have been dangerous.*walks again and sees a vending machine**points to it* Is that a,uhm...whatcha-call-it machine?



Johanna: Oh. Well, I haven't told you the other thing that had me troubled yesterday yet. *glances over* Yeah, I think that's it *walks over* Now how do you work it?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Oh. Well, I haven't told you the other thing that had me troubled yesterday yet. *glances over* Yeah, I think that's it *walks over* Now how do you work it?



Katelyn:*follows and looks at it* I have no idea. *looks it up and down and sees where you put money and the buttons* Maybe we're supposed to put in money and then push some of the buttons?*takes out a couple dollars* What was the other thing?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*follows and looks at it* I have no idea. *looks it up and down and sees where you put money and the buttons* Maybe we're supposed to put in money and then push some of the buttons?*takes out a couple dollars* What was the other thing?



Johanna: I think so. *reads* Oh, it's a code! You find the thing you want and press the buttons in the code under it after you put your money in! So, before I went and got the breakfast that no one ate, I went to see if I could go se a doctor. Well, I did, and he took a look at my brain somehow. He said that I was one of the rare unlucky few who hit a certain part of the brain. Apparently if you hit that certain part, unless you get a miracle, you're very very unlikely to reobtain the old memories.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *yawns* *sits around* *she's really, really, really,really skinny now*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: I think so. *reads* Oh, it's a code! You find the thing you want and press the buttons in the code under it after you put your money in! So, before I went and got the breakfast that no one ate, I went to see if I could go se a doctor. Well, I did, and he took a look at my brain somehow. He said that I was one of the rare unlucky few who hit a certain part of the brain. Apparently if you hit that certain part, unless you get a miracle, you're very very unlikely to reobtain the old memories.



Katelyn:Oh my god I'm so sorry Jo.Maybe you'll be one of the lucky few who get them back,you may not,but you can always hope.And if you can't get your old ones,we can always make new ones.And really?Muggles are so cool!*puts in her money and gets skittles,sour patch kids,and reese's*You want anything?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Oh my god I'm so sorry Jo.Maybe you'll be one of the lucky few who get them back,you may not,but you can always hope.And if you can't get your old ones,we can always make new ones.And really?Muggles are so cool!*puts in her money and gets skittles,sour patch kids,and reese's*You want anything?



Johanna: Maybe a chocolate bar or something? *shrugs* There is the possibility. I didn't want to say anything, because of Carly, but I figured someone shoukd at least know. The worst part is probably that I wouldn't recognize my family at all if I saw them.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Maybe a chocolate bar or something? *shrugs* There is the possibility. I didn't want to say anything, because of Carly, but I figured someone shoukd at least know. The worst part is probably that I wouldn't recognize my family at all if I saw them.



Katelyn:*nods and puts in the code for a Hershey bar**sees twix* Ooh I love those!*buys a couple and gets everything out* Well,I'm glad you told me.And maybe if you want we can try and let your family visit,and you can meet them again and learn about your old self from them.We should get back to the boys and Carly.*hands her her chocalote and starts to walk back to the room*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods and puts in the code for a Hershey bar**sees twix* Ooh I love those!*buys a couple and gets everything out* Well,I'm glad you told me.And maybe if you want we can try and let your family visit,and you can meet them again and learn about your old self from them.We should get back to the boys and Carly.*hands her her chocalote and starts to walk back to the room*



Johanna: Perhaps. I suppose I'll just figure out who I am in the meatime and try not to worry about it. *takes chocolate* Thanks. Yeah, we should be getting back. Maybe we'll run into the doc and he can tell us when Carly's free to go. *walks with her*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Perhaps. I suppose I'll just figure out who I am in the meatime and try not to worry about it. *takes chocolate* Thanks. Yeah, we should be getting back. Maybe we'll run into the doc and he can tell us when Carly's free to go. *walks with her*



Katelyn:*nods**walks into the room* Hey everyone,we're back!*sits down on the couch and eats a twix bar* These are _so_ good.You guys want any candy?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods**walks into the room* Hey everyone,we're back!*sits down on the couch and eats a twix bar* These are _so_ good.You guys want any candy?



Harry: *him and the boys say yes*

Carly: *says nothing, but stares out the window with a  blank expression on her face*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods**walks into the room* Hey everyone,we're back!*sits down on the couch and eats a twix bar* These are _so_ good.You guys want any candy?



Johanna: *quietly eating her Hershey's*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:You guys can take anything you want,I just want the twix.Theres skittles,Reeses and sour patch kids.*grabs the twix and puts them in her lap**eats another*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:You guys can take anything you want,I just want the twix.Theres skittles,Reeses and sour patch kids.*grabs the twix and puts them in her lap**eats another*



Johanna: *sitting around, eating her chocolate and looking bored*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:You guys can take anything you want,I just want the twix.Theres skittles,Reeses and sour patch kids.*grabs the twix and puts them in her lap**eats another*



Niall: *they all take what they want*

Carly: *doesn't say a word, just stays really quiet, looking out the window*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *sitting around, eating her chocolate and looking bored*





niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *they all take what they want*
> 
> Carly: *doesn't say a word, just stays really quiet, looking out the window*



Katelyn:So I was thinking after you get out Carls,we could help Jo move in with me.We can all fix up her room the way she wants because trust me,unless you like your room looking like its three hundred years old you wanna fix it.*looks at Jo* What do ya think?Theres a store not far from there with alot of room decorations,and I'm sure us three can do it.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:So I was thinking after you get out Carls,we could help Jo move in with me.We can all fix up her room the way she wants because trust me,unless you like your room looking like its three hundred years old you wanna fix it.*looks at Jo* What do ya think?Theres a store not far from there with alot of room decorations,and I'm sure us three can do it.



Johanna: That sounds like it would be fun. And I do need some stuff.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:So I was thinking after you get out Carls,we could help Jo move in with me.We can all fix up her room the way she wants because trust me,unless you like your room looking like its three hundred years old you wanna fix it.*looks at Jo* What do ya think?Theres a store not far from there with alot of room decorations,and I'm sure us three can do it.



Carly: Yeah, I can help! But, then I have to work on my own house...


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: That sounds like it would be fun. And I do need some stuff.



Katelyn:*smiles and nods* It'll be awesome!We can paint,buy new furniture,get you rugs,and we can even get you new clothes for your walk-in closet.



niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yeah, I can help! But, then I have to work on my own house...



Katelyn:Oh my nandos I completely forgot you have to still fix your house!You don't have to help if you don't wanna,I mean you probably don't even like the mansion anymore!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles and nods* It'll be awesome!We can paint,buy new furniture,get you rugs,and we can even get you new clothes for your walk-in closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:Oh my nandos I completely forgot you have to still fix your house!You don't have to help if you don't wanna,I mean you probably don't even like the mansion anymore!



Carly: No, I'll help...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: No, I'll help...



Katelyn:*smiles* Great!Then you can finally see my room,and wow I'm getting way too excited over this.*finishes her twix and throws away the wrappers**sits back in her seat and lays back*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Great!Then you can finally see my room,and wow I'm getting way too excited over this.*finishes her twix and throws away the wrappers**sits back in her seat and lays back*



Carly: *sings The Only Exception by Paramore*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles and nods* It'll be awesome!We can paint,buy new furniture,get you rugs,and we can even get you new clothes for your walk-in closet.
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:Oh my nandos I completely forgot you have to still fix your house!You don't have to help if you don't wanna,I mean you probably don't even like the mansion anymore!



Johanna: Sounds good to me. My walk in closet? Oh no........... *laughs* *points out* We could always help Carly with her place aftwerwards. I'd just like somewhere to live.



jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Great!Then you can finally see my room,and wow I'm getting way too excited over this.*finishes her twix and throws away the wrappers**sits back in her seat and lays back*



Johanna: You do seem really excited.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sings The Only Exception by Paramore*



Katelyn:*sighs and gets a text**reads it and frowns**places it on her lap and looks at a wall*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Oh, what if Johanna accidently finds Fiona's room and the trio find out exactly what Fiona's been up to, and her whole agent thing and stuff?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs and gets a text**reads it and frowns**places it on her lap and looks at a wall*



Carly: *stretches and continues singing other songs* What'd your phone say, Kate?


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Oh, what if Johanna accidently finds Fiona's room and the trio find out exactly what Fiona's been up to, and her whole agent thing and stuff?



OOC: But why would Johanna want to know, if she doesn't know Fiona?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Sounds good to me. My walk in closet? Oh no........... *laughs* *points out* We could always help Carly with her place aftwerwards. I'd just like somewhere to live.
> 
> 
> 
> Johanna: You do seem really excited.



Katelyn:*nods*



Fairywings said:


> OOC: Oh, what if Johanna accidently finds Fiona's room and the trio find out exactly what Fiona's been up to, and her whole agent thing and stuff?




Ooc:Sounds cool!How would Johanna react though if she doesnt know Fiona?



niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *stretches and continues singing other songs* What'd your phone say, Kate?



Katelyn:Oh..um,nothing important.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooc:Sounds cool!How would Johanna react though if she doesnt know Fiona?
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:Oh..um,nothing important.



Carly: I'd think it's important. Tell me.

Harry: *looks at her curiously, wanting to know too*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I'd think it's important. Tell me.
> 
> Harry: *looks at her curiously, wanting to know too*



Kaelyn:*looks away from them* Its nothing,really.Just alittle family thing.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: But why would Johanna want to know, if she doesn't know Fiona?





jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooc:Sounds cool!How would Johanna react though if she doesnt know Fiona?
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:Oh..um,nothing important.



OOC: Well, once she found it, it would be initial curiousity. But I came up with a surprise up my sleeve, and it's linked to her accident.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Kaelyn:*looks away from them* Its nothing,really.Just alittle family thing.



Carly: Fine. *pouts and stares out the window again*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Well, once she found it, it would be initial curiousity. But I came up with a surprise up my sleeve, and it's linked to her accident.



Ooc:Ooh,sounds like it should be cool!I love surprises haha!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Fine. *pouts and stares out the window again*



Katelyn:*nods**turns off her phone*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Ooh,sounds like it should be cool!I love surprises haha!



OOC: Well, I hope you'll be satisfied.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Well, I hope you'll be satisfied.



Ooc:I'm sure I will!

Katelyn:I'm going for a walk around the hospital,text me if anything happens or the doctor says something.*stands up and walks out of the room*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:I'm sure I will!
> 
> Katelyn:I'm going for a walk around the hospital,text me if anything happens or the doctor says something.*stands up and walks out of the room*



Johanna: *senses she might want to go by herself* All right. See you later.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *senses she might want to go by herself* All right. See you later.



Katelyn:*sighs and turns on her phone**it starts going off from texts and calls**rolls her eyes and ignores her family*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *puts her headphones in and turns it up really, really loud* *blocks everything out*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *gets a bout of deja vu* *to herself* Where did that come from? Where? It's right under my nose...........


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*walks around trying to calm down for a bit and gets sick of her phone going off**answers the phone* What?

Aunt Nicole:Oh sweetheart thank-you for finally answering!

Katelyn:What do you want?

Aunt Nicoleont have an attitude with me.We haven't done anything wr-

Katelyn:You havent done anything wrong?!Dont even try that!First,you can't let me spend christmas with you like you said.Second,you talk to my father and tell him I'm not at school so he hates me even more,and finally you wont let me go to your house for the summer for no reason!You told me I could always count on you,that whenever I needed some place to stay or someone to talk too you would be there!I should've known you were lying and would leave me hanging,everyone does and I guess your no exception!*hangs up and slides down the wall*


----------



## niallsprincess

Doctor: *walks in the room* Carly, you're doing better. I think you can leave now.

Carly: Really? *sits up*

Doctor: Yeah.

Carly: Ok thanks! Come on, Johanna. You too, boys.

Niall: *him and the rest of the lads get up to follow her*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*wipes her eyes and hugs her knees* I guess I have to stay here in Ireland,thats not so bad.I wonder if I can still stay in the manor,or if I'll  have to get another place.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Doctor: *walks in the room* Carly, you're doing better. I think you can leave now.
> 
> Carly: Really? *sits up*
> 
> Doctor: Yeah.
> 
> Carly: Ok thanks! Come on, Johanna. You too, boys.
> 
> Niall: *him and the rest of the lads get up to follow her*



Johanna: That's great! Carly, we need to call Katelyn!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: That's great! Carly, we need to call Katelyn!



Carly: I'll call her on my phone, and tell her to meet us in the lobby. *walks out of the room* *takes her phone out and dials Katelyn's number* *waits for her to answer*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: I'll call her on my phone, and tell her to meet us in the lobby. *walks out of the room* *takes her phone out and dials Katelyn's number* *waits for her to answer*



Katelyn:*takes out her phone and sees its her**tries to make her voice sound like she hasn't been crying* Yeah,Carls?Did something happen?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*takes out her phone and sees its her**tries to make her voice sound like she hasn't been crying* Yeah,Carls?Did something happen?



Carly: Yeah, but nothing bad. I can go now. Meet us down in the lobby? Is everything alright? Your voice sounds different.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Yeah, but nothing bad. I can go now. Meet us down in the lobby? Is everything alright? Your voice sounds different.



Katelyn:Thats great.Yeah,I'm fine,I'll see you guys down there.*hangs up quickly and jogs to the lobby trying to wipe her face free of tears*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Thats great.Yeah,I'm fine,I'll see you guys down there.*hangs up quickly and jogs to the lobby trying to wipe her face free of tears*



Carly: Ok, if you're sure. *puts her phone back in her pocket* *gets down to the lobby and checks out* *walks out of the hospital doors*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Ok, if you're sure. *puts her phone back in her pocket* *gets down to the lobby and checks out* *walks out of the hospital doors*



Katelyn:*gets to the lobby and walks over to them*What're we going to do now?Celebrate for Carls getting out?


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I'll call her on my phone, and tell her to meet us in the lobby. *walks out of the room* *takes her phone out and dials Katelyn's number* *waits for her to answer*



Johanna: Okay.



jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*takes out her phone and sees its her**tries to make her voice sound like she hasn't been crying* Yeah,Carls?Did something happen?





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yeah, but nothing bad. I can go now. Meet us down in the lobby? Is everything alright? Your voice sounds different.





jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Thats great.Yeah,I'm fine,I'll see you guys down there.*hangs up quickly and jogs to the lobby trying to wipe her face free of tears*





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Ok, if you're sure. *puts her phone back in her pocket* *gets down to the lobby and checks out* *walks out of the hospital doors*





jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gets to the lobby and walks over to them*What're we going to do now?Celebrate for Carls getting out?



Johanna: Sounds good to me!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gets to the lobby and walks over to them*What're we going to do now?Celebrate for Carls getting out?



Carly: No, we will not be celebrating! *wearing a purple and black striped shirt, black skinny jeans, black combat boots, and a black beanie*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Okay.
> 
> Johanna: Sounds good to me!



Katelyn:*smiles a bit* What about a real home cooked meal all together?I know me and Harry are sick of hospital food.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: No, we will not be celebrating! *wearing a purple and black striped shirt, black skinny jeans, black combat boots, and a black beanie*



Katelyn:Why not?Its a good thing you're out of the hospital so we should be celebrating!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Why not?Its a good thing you're out of the hospital so we should be celebrating!



Carly: Because!!! I don't want to!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Because!!! I don't want to!



Katelyn:*crosses her arms* Fine,what do you wanna do?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*crosses her arms* Fine,what do you wanna do?



Carly: I don't know. Anything...


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles a bit* What about a real home cooked meal all together?I know me and Harry are sick of hospital food.



Johanna: A meal sounds great, celebratory or not!


----------



## Fairywings

Fiona: *pulls out a piece of paper* *whispers* New entry in my thoughts journal. *dictates her entry in a whisper*

_Journal-

The past few days have been hectic. From the visit to Crystal's old school to resting in a hidden place, it's been crazy.

I was just with Tom when they sent me to scout the American wizards. What I did not expect was to get into a fight with Death Eaters as well as some Americans. 

The Americans are very widespread across their country. Apparently they have constantly warring gangs, which I have come across two. Both were hostile, and neither cared about the going-ons in England with Voldemort and the Death Eaters. Very isolationist, it's-not-my-problem witches and wizards. I barely escaped from them and the death eaters, when who do I run into but Jackson, along with a five year old girl. So I spoke with him, and we came to this charred husk of a house. The girl said it had been that way for a while, but all the signs begged to differ. Well, Jackson went into the house and found the bones of her mother. He came back out, we told the girl her mother was dead. But then I got like Crystal and couldn't handle other people again like a coward. So I left under some pretense. I got guilty though, and went back to him. He was angry though, and we talked. He is so in love with Crystal, it's plain as day. He wants to protect her though, and the thought still amuses me. She doesn't like anyone trying to protect her, even me. 

Of course, then the Death eaters came. I stole their kill list. I'm number five, right under four other people. The thought scares me, just a little, but I'll be strong. I've become a top priority enemy, I'm rather proud of everything I've done to block them from their goal. I sent Jackson and the girl ahead, and I informed Katelyn and Carly that I would be gone for a while before I held off the initial DE and hung up. I managed to get the three of us to safety, though the stupid death eaters hurt my arm somehow. Now I'm taking the time to write this, while Jackson considers my offer to take the girl to the UM. Well, I didn't tell him the UM neccessarily, just to some friends of mine. Not the best solution, but I don't want to send her to an orphanage anymore than he does.

Crystal's probably in some trouble on her own though, whatever Jackson or anyone else says about protecting her. You can't leave the girl alone without her getting into some sort of trouble. Once I've scouted the Canadians for the UM, I'll go find her. I owe her, for all the things I haven't said.

-Fiona_

*entry gets copied into the journal* *rests her head against the tree trunk*


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: A meal sounds great, celebratory or not!



Carly: I'm not hungry...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: I don't know. Anything...



Katelyn:You guys wanna go where I live?We can do whatever there if we dont know what else to do.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:You guys wanna go where I live?We can do whatever there if we dont know what else to do.



Carly: Sure, I guess...


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:You guys wanna go where I live?We can do whatever there if we dont know what else to do.



Johanna: *shrugs* We could always go decorate there or Carly's house.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Sure, I guess...





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *shrugs* We could always go decorate there or Carly's house.



Katelyn:*nods* Well,lets go then.*starts to walk to the manor*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Well,lets go then.*starts to walk to the manor*



Carly: *follows her, dragging her feet*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Well,lets go then.*starts to walk to the manor*



Johanna: *follows them along* Hey Kate, this is kinda random, but what's your favorite color?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *follows her, dragging her feet*





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *follows them along* Hey Kate, this is kinda random, but what's your favorite color?



Katelyn:*giggles* Um,I'd have to say purple.Its a very pretty color.*walks up to the open gates and turns to everyone* Welcome to Whitmore Manor,when we get in just make yourself at home.*walks across the lawn towards the entrance*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*giggles* Um,I'd have to say purple.Its a very pretty color.*walks up to the open gates and turns to everyone* Welcome to Whitmore Manor,when we get in just make yourself at home.*walks across the lawn towards the entrance*



Carly: *sees a woman some distance away* I'll be inside in a minute, ok?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *sees a woman some distance away* I'll be inside in a minute, ok?



Katelyn:*nods**walks in and takes off her shoes next to the door*So anyone wanna eat now,or do something else?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*giggles* Um,I'd have to say purple.Its a very pretty color.*walks up to the open gates and turns to everyone* Welcome to Whitmore Manor,when we get in just make yourself at home.*walks across the lawn towards the entrance*



Johanna: Hm.........I like the orange in sunsets, buty there are some nice shades of blue too. *looks at the manor* Ohh........is this where I'm going to live? It's beautiful!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Hm.........I like the orange in sunsets, buty there are some nice shades of blue too. *looks at the manor* Ohh........is this where I'm going to live? It's beautiful!



Katelyn:*nods* This is it!Come look inside!


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *walks towards the woman*

Her Mom: Carly is that you?

Carly: Yeah it is, mum.

Mom: What are you doing here?

Carly: I live here now, mum.

Mom: Eww! Why here?

Carly: Because I love it here. This is home. Can you leave me alone now?

Mom: What are you doing with your life? You're turning into an awful human being. I never asked for a kid like you. Why couldn't you be like your brother? You would have been so much better then.

Carly: I'll be who I am, mum.

Mom: Not if I had anything to say about it.

Carly: Ok, I get it. You hate me! Can I go now?

Mom: Certainly not!

Carly: What are you doing here anyways?

Mom: You're brother wanted to see our old house.

Carly: Ok bye... *turns to leave*

Mom: *grabs her by the neck, slaps her across the face, leaving a bright red mark, and then leaves her standing there*

Carly: *sighs* *starts to head into the manor*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*her phone vibrates meaning she getting a call**looks at the caller i.d. And sees its her aunt again**throws the phone on a couch in the Living Room**turns to everyone* So,dinner anyone?*walks to the kitchen*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* This is it!Come look inside!



Johanna: *looking around* Wow! This place must be huge! And yes, dinner would be great!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*her phone vibrates meaning she getting a call**looks at the caller i.d. And sees its her aunt again**throws the phone on a couch in the Living Room**turns to everyone* So,dinner anyone?*walks to the kitchen*



Niall: I want dinner!

Carly: *walks in the front for to the manor* *goes and sits down at the kitchen table, for no reason*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *looking around* Wow! This place must be huge! And yes, dinner would be great!



Katelyn:*pokes her head out of the kitchen* Its three stories,has like seventy bedroom,bathrooms and closets,and then theres probably more we havent found yet.*goes back in the kitchen and looks through the pantries*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*pokes her head out of the kitchen* Its three stories,has like seventy bedroom,bathrooms and closets,and then theres probably more we havent found yet.*goes back in the kitchen and looks through the pantries*



Johanna: Well, I'm gonna go take a look around and pick out a room. Call me when food's ready! *walks up the first staircase*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: I want dinner!
> 
> Carly: *walks in the front for to the manor* *goes and sits down at the kitchen table, for no reason*



Katelyn:*takes out carrots,potatoes and macoroni and cheese from the fridge and starts to cook them**Gets out a lot of steak and starts to cook them**doesnt notice her come in the Manor*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Well, I'm gonna go take a look around and pick out a room. Call me when food's ready! *walks up the first staircase*



Katelyn:*hears her and shouts* Okay!*continues to cook*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*takes out carrots,potatoes and macoroni and cheese from the fridge and starts to cook them**Gets out a lot of steak and starts to cook them**doesnt notice her come in the Manor*



Carly: *walks to one of the third floor closets and sits in there, listening to music*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*tries to get plates from a cabinet but can't reach**sighs and shouts* Can someone taller than me pretty please help?


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *walks around the second floor* *notices a small sign* Oh, this is the boys' floor! Woops! *walks up another flight of stairs* Now I'm on the right floor!


----------



## niallsprincess

Niall: *sprawled out on the couch, playing pat a cake with Liam*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*sighs and jumps to try and get at least one plate**hits the edge of one but it falls and breaks on the floor making a crashing sound**tries to pick it all up but she cuts her hand* Ouch! *stands up and tries to clean up the blood*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *still sitting in the third floor closet* *hears a smashing sound* *keeps to herself* *listens to punk music*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *finds an empty bedroom* This is good as anywhere else. *drops her black lettermans jacket on the bed* *looks around the room* Large and spacious. *walks ovrr to a door and looks in* Walk in closet. Pretty cool, but I'll never have or need enough clothes, shoes and stuff to fill this closet!


----------



## jessidoll

Katekyn:*wrps her hand in gauze and finishes food**sees theres too much for her to carry and takes out her wand* Locomoter dinner.*leads it to the dining room and puts it down on the table**shouts* Dinner's ready!Everyone to the dining room please!*puts her wand in her back pocket*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katekyn:*wrps her hand in gauze and finishes food**sees theres too much for her to carry and takes out her wand* Locomoter dinner.*leads it to the dining room and puts it down on the table**shouts* Dinner's ready!Everyone to the dining room please!*puts her wand in her back pocket*



Niall: *him and the boys get up and head to the dining room*

Carly: *stays in the closet upstairs, because she doesn't hear the dinner call* *hasn't eaten in days anyways*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *him and the boys get up and head to the dining room*
> 
> Carly: *stays in the closet upstairs, because she doesn't hear the dinner call* *hasn't eaten in days anyways*



Katelyn:*smiles* I hope you like it,if you don't I can get you something else.Would someone please get the plates?I can't reach them.*shouts* Jo and Carly if you're in dinners ready!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katekyn:*wrps her hand in gauze and finishes food**sees theres too much for her to carry and takes out her wand* Locomoter dinner.*leads it to the dining room and puts it down on the table**shouts* Dinner's ready!Everyone to the dining room please!*puts her wand in her back pocket*



Johanna: Coming! *runs down the stairs and into the kitchen* Here! *sits down*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Coming! *runs down the stairs and into the kitchen* Here! *sits down*



Katelyn:Oh there you are,I hope you like it!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* I hope you like it,if you don't I can get you something else.Would someone please get the plates?I can't reach them.*shouts* Jo and Carly if you're in dinners ready!



Johanna: Oh yeah, plates and silverware! *finds the forks and knives and helps set the table*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Oh there you are,I hope you like it!



Johanna: I hope I do too!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* I hope you like it,if you don't I can get you something else.Would someone please get the plates?I can't reach them.*shouts* Jo and Carly if you're in dinners ready!



OOC: Going to my friend's in a bit.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Oh yeah, plates and silverware! *finds the forks and knives and helps set the table*



Katelyn:*smiles* Thanks!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Going to my friend's in a bit.



Ooc:Sounds fun!


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *stays in the closet, her hood on her hoodie up* *stretches out on a pile of  random clothes that don't belong to anyone* *sighs* These are so mine when I get out of this closet.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Going to my friend's in a bit.



OOC: Okay!

Johanna: You're welcome! *gets herself a drink and sits down*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:I'll get paper plates instead of real ones.Be right back.*walks to the kitchen and brings back enough plates for everyone**places them infront of the seats* Lets eat!*sits down and fills her plate*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *fills her plate and samples every food on her plate* Oh my gosh, this stuff is so _good_! You've got a talent for it. *goes back to eating*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *fills her plate and samples every food on her plate* Oh my gosh, this stuff is so good! You've got a talent for it. *goes back to eating*



Katelyn:*starts to eat**smiles* Thanks so much!Its most likely due to cooking for so long by myself.*winces when she tries to us her right hand thats cut*Ouch,thats gonna stink not to use that hand.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*starts to eat**smiles* Thanks so much!Its most likely due to cooking for so long by myself.*winces when she tries to us her right hand thats cut*Ouch,thats gonna stink not to use that hand.



Johanna: Do you need some help?


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: I hate reading old messages from people who used to care about you...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: I hate reading old messages from people who used to care about you...



Ooc:That sounds really bad.You ok?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:That sounds really bad.You ok?



OOC: Yeah...., yeah... Just missing the old times...


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Do you need some help?



Katelyn:*shakes her head*I'm fine,I dont need help.*finishes and walks to the kitchen and throws away her plate**goes to a counter infront if a window and looks out it*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Yeah...., yeah... Just missing the old times...



Ooc: ):


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc: ):



OOC: It's kinda funny, because we don't speak anymore... Why am I even reading the messages?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: It's kinda funny, because we don't speak anymore... Why am I even reading the messages?



Oocunno,maybe you miss talking to them so you reread their messages because you miss the conversations?


----------



## jessidoll

Ooc:Brb,taking a shower!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I hate reading old messages from people who used to care about you...



OOC: Ugh I hate that.



niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Yeah...., yeah... Just missing the old times...



OOC: I know what you mean.



jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head*I'm fine,I dont need help.*finishes and walks to the kitchen and throws away her plate**goes to a counter infront if a window and looks out it*



Johanna: Oh, all right. *finishes* *throws her trash away* *heads up to her floor* Okay, where was I supposed to go?



niallsprincess said:


> OOC: It's kinda funny, because we don't speak anymore... Why am I even reading the messages?



OOC: Who knows?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Oocunno,maybe you miss talking to them so you reread their messages because you miss the conversations?



OOC: Yeah, I guess... He just used to mean the world to me...


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Brb,taking a shower!



OOC: Okay.

Johanna: *opens a door and steps into a bedroom(Crystal's)* *the room is painted lavender, and the bed comfortor and pillowcases are a lavender, purple, and white plaid pattern* *the desk is piled with books and papers* *the closet is filled with jeans, khaki and black slacks, solid color shirts and black  and white jackets and sweaters* I wonder whose room this is.


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Ok guys, I'm going to my friends house now and spending the night. I'll be on tomorrow. Carly is just going to hide in the closet until then.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Ugh I hate that.
> 
> OOC: I know what you mean.
> 
> Johanna: Oh, all right. *finishes* *throws her trash away* *heads up to her floor* Okay, where was I supposed to go?
> 
> OOC: Who knows?





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Okay.
> 
> Johanna: *opens a door and steps into a bedroom(Crystal's)* *the room is painted lavender, and the bed comfortor and pillowcases are a lavender, purple, and white plaid pattern* *the desk is piled with books and papers* *the closet is filled with jeans, khaki and black slacks, solid color shirts and black  and white jackets and sweaters* I wonder whose room this is.



Ooc:I'm back!

Katelyn:*walks back to the dining room* Sorry guys but I'm going to my room,you can look around if you want.Just don't get lost.*runs up the stairs to her room and grabs her guitar**starts to play and sing More Than This*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Ok guys, I'm going to my friends house now and spending the night. I'll be on tomorrow. Carly is just going to hide in the closet until then.



Ooc:Okay bye!!!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Ok guys, I'm going to my friends house now and spending the night. I'll be on tomorrow. Carly is just going to hide in the closet until then.



OOC: Okay.

Johanna: *leaves Crystal's room* Where to now?


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*finishes and starts to play and sing Skyscraper by Demi Lovato*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*finishes and puts her guitar up**walks to her closet and takes out pajama shorts and the matching tank top**goes into the bathroom and puts them on**walks out and puts her hair in a ponytail*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *in the hallway* *smiles at Katelyn* I lost my room!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Diner brb


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *in the hallway* *smiles at Katelyn* I lost my room!



Katelyn:*laughs* I don't blame you,its a huge place!*walks over to her* Do you remember if there was anything in the room that would help us find it?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Diner brb



Ooc:K


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Back!

Johanna: I left my black jacket on the bed!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Back!
> 
> Johanna: I left my black jacket on the bed!



Katelyn:Then I guess we'll just have to look through all the girls bedrooms and check for a black jacket!Leggo!*walks out of her room and into the hall*

Ooc:Hi!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Then I guess we'll just have to look through all the girls bedrooms and check for a black jacket!Leggo!*walks out of her room and into the hall*
> 
> Ooc:Hi!



OOC: Hello!

Johanna: *checks in the room next to her* Nope, not this one!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Hello!
> 
> Johanna: *checks in the room next to her* Nope, not this one!



Katelyn:*checks a room across the hall* Nope!No jacket!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*checks a room across the hall* Nope!No jacket!



Johanna: *checks a room* *notices how messy it it* *closes the door* Not there, but whoever has this room is messy.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *checks a room* *notices how messy it it* *closes the door* Not there, but whoever has this room is messy.



Katelyn:*looks at the door curiously* Huh,I don't remember anyone using that room.*shrugs**looks at another room* Nope.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at the door curiously* Huh,I don't remember anyone using that room.*shrugs**looks at another room* Nope.



Johanna: *shrugs* *looks next door* Oh, here it is. *goes in* *sits down on the bed*

OOC: Should that be Fiona's or should we wait for Peyton to find her room?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *shrugs* *looks next door* Oh, here it is. *goes in* *sits down on the bed*
> 
> OOC: Should that be Fiona's or should we wait for Peyton to find her room?



Katelyn:Yay,we found the lost bedroom!

Ooc:Lets wait for Peyton,I think it would be better with all of our characters.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yay,we found the lost bedroom!
> 
> Ooc:Lets wait for Peyton,I think it would be better with all of our characters.



OOC: Good point. 

Johanna: Yay! It'll probably be easier to find once it's more personalized. Tomorrow I'll have to get some clothes, I left them all at Hogwarts. Dumbledore said he thought it would be a good idea to get a fresh start, and I wouldn't have so much trouble with deja vu if I got new stuff. Although I don't really know what kind of clothes I like.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Good point.
> 
> Johanna: Yay! It'll probably be easier to find once it's more personalized. Tomorrow I'll have to get some clothes, I left them all at Hogwarts. Dumbledore said he thought it would be a good idea to get a fresh start, and I wouldn't have so much trouble with deja vu if I got new stuff. Although I don't really know what kind of clothes I like.



Katelyn:Well theres this huge store in town with all kinds of clothes,we can go there tomorrow and look at everything and buy what you like.Carly and I went there once and it has alot of variety so thats good.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Well theres this huge store in town with all kinds of clothes,we can go there tomorrow and look at everything and buy what you like.Carly and I went there once and it has alot of variety so thats good.



Johanna: That's cool. We'll have to go. *thinks* Sorry for all the random questions, I think I'm just trying to get to know you guys. What are the five best things that ever happened to you?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: That's cool. We'll have to go. *thinks* Sorry for all the random questions, I think I'm just trying to get to know you guys. What are the five best things that ever happened to you?



Katelyn:We will,and its fine.I don't mind really.Uhm the fifth is learning I was a witch,fourth is when I found out I could go to Hogwarts,third is when I came to live here,second is meeting all of you guys,and the absolute best thing was Harry asking me to be his girlfriend.*grins*I know it sounds corny,but its true.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:We will,and its fine.I don't mind really.Uhm the fifth is learning I was a witch,fourth is when I found out I could go to Hogwarts,third is when I came to live here,second is meeting all of you guys,and the absolute best thing was Harry asking me to be his girlfriend.*grins*I know it sounds corny,but its true.



Johanna: *nods* That's okay. They said I was a Hufflepuff, and that the accident happened during a quidditch game. They said I was seeker. What house were you in?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *nods* That's okay. They said I was a Hufflepuff, and that the accident happened during a quidditch game. They said I was seeker. What house were you in?



Katelyn:I was in Gryffindor like Luke and Carly.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I was in Gryffindor like Luke and Carly.



Johanna: A lot of the cool people get into Gryffindor. Who's Luke?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: A lot of the cool people get into Gryffindor. Who's Luke?



Katelyn:I've been told something like that before.Luke's another guy here,he can be a jerk sometimes but he can be nice if he tries.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I've been told something like that before.Luke's another guy here,he can be a jerk sometimes but he can be nice if he tries.



Johanna: Oh, okay. Another random question for you, ever thought about what you're going to do after you turn seventeen or finish school or whatever?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Oh, okay. Another random question for you, ever thought about what you're going to do after you turn seventeen or finish school or whatever?



Katelyn:Well,my dad wants me to be an auror like him.But when I was younger I had this silly dream of being a muggle singer,you know like on the stage and tours and everything.Now I'm not sure though.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Well,my dad wants me to be an auror like him.But when I was younger I had this silly dream of being a muggle singer,you know like on the stage and tours and everything.Now I'm not sure though.



Johanna: Well, I bet we all want to be a little famous sometimes. I don't remember having wanted to be famous, but I must have. Me, I'm not sure what my talents are really, or how to use them. I'm told I was pretty good at sports, but I'm reluctant to try, because I don't remember them and I don't want to get hurt again.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Well, I bet we all want to be a little famous sometimes. I don't remember having wanted to be famous, but I must have. Me, I'm not sure what my talents are really, or how to use them. I'm told I was pretty good at sports, but I'm reluctant to try, because I don't remember them and I don't want to get hurt again.



Katelyn:Well how are you supposed to know if your good if you never try?Even if your afraid you have to try,you only live once so why not take risks and try new things?I know how to play quidditch,I made the team at school,maybe someday we can all play together.Carly played too.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Well how are you supposed to know if your good if you never try?Even if your afraid you have to try,you only live once so why not take risks and try new things?I know how to play quidditch,I made the team at school,maybe someday we can all play together.Carly played too.



Johanna: Maybe I'll play sometime soon. I' just worried about my head wound opening up again I suppose.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Maybe I'll play sometime soon. I' just worried about my head wound opening up again I suppose.



Katelyn:*nods* Well whenever you do decide you wanna play again just let us know and we'll play then and there.Unless the boys are around ofcourse,then they'll probably think we're mental for wanting to play a game called quidditch.*yawns* I'm going to bed,see ya in the morning!If you wakeup before me just wake me up and I'll cook breakfast!*walks to her room and slips into bed**turns off her lamp and falls asleep with a few nightmares but none bad enough to cry or wake up*

ooc:I better go,night!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Well whenever you do decide you wanna play again just let us know and we'll play then and there.Unless the boys are around ofcourse,then they'll probably think we're mental for wanting to play a game called quidditch.*yawns* I'm going to bed,see ya in the morning!If you wakeup before me just wake me up and I'll cook breakfast!*walks to her room and slips into bed**turns off her lamp and falls asleep with a few nightmares but none bad enough to cry or wake up*
> 
> ooc:I better go,night!



OOC: Night!

Johanna: Yeah, all right. I'll see you tomorrow! Night Kate! *gets into her own bed and turns off the light* *goes to sleep*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*wakes up**sits up and stretches**goes and brushes her hair and teeth**walks downstairs to the kitchen and starts cooking breakfast**sings "It Will Rain"*

Ooc:I'm home sick today so I thought "why not go on and post early today?"


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *opens her eyes*

OOC: I'm back from my friends house. What's going on in the RP?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *opens her eyes*
> 
> OOC: I'm back from my friends house. What's going on in the RP?



Ooc:Hey!Um nothing really,they were going to find Fiona's room but we wanted to wait for Carly.

Katelyn:*grabs glasses from the dishwasher and plates**puts them on the dining table and continues breakfast*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Hey!Um nothing really,they were going to find Fiona's room but we wanted to wait for Carly.
> 
> Katelyn:*grabs glasses from the dishwasher and plates**puts them on the dining table and continues breakfast*



OOC: Carly's been in the closet in her bedroom this whole time. Haha! 

Carly: *stands up* i think it's finally time to come out... *gets dressed in a short, black dress and a dark purple beanie* *opens the closet door and stretches* *walks downstairs and grabs a glass of lemonade from the kitchen* Morning, everyone.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Carly's been in the closet in her bedroom this whole time. Haha!
> 
> Carly: *stands up* i think it's finally time to come out... *gets dressed in a short, black dress and a dark purple beanie* *opens the closet door and stretches* *walks downstairs and grabs a glass of lemonade from the kitchen* Morning, everyone.



Katelyn:*smiles* Good morning!Which do you want,bacon or sausage?Or both?*puts alot of scrambeled eggs on a huge plate*

Oooc:Haha!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Good morning!Which do you want,bacon or sausage?Or both?*puts alot of scrambeled eggs on a huge plate*
> 
> Oooc:Haha!



Carly: *hasn't eaten all week, and her stomach is about to eat itself* Umm.... Bacon please.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *hasn't eaten all week, and her stomach is about to eat itself* Umm.... Bacon please.



Katelyn:*nods**fills a plate full of eggs and bacon* Here ya go!*hands it to her**fills her own plate with the same plus sausage* Boys can fix their own plates.*sits at the counter and starts to eat*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods**fills a plate full of eggs and bacon* Here ya go!*hands it to her**fills her own plate with the same plus sausage* Boys can fix their own plates.*sits at the counter and starts to eat*



Carly: *takes her plate and sits down to eat it quietly*

Liam: *he fills his plate, followed closely by the rest of the lads*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *takes her plate and sits down to eat it quietly*
> 
> Liam: *he fills his plate, followed closely by the rest of the lads*



Katelyn:I hope you guys like it.*finishes hers already and cleans her plate**sits back down* So Carls,where were you yesterday?You went outside and I didnt see you until this morning.You weren't even at dinner.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I hope you guys like it.*finishes hers already and cleans her plate**sits back down* So Carls,where were you yesterday?You went outside and I didnt see you until this morning.You weren't even at dinner.



Carly: Oh, I was just doing some shopping in town. *eats slowly*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Oh, I was just doing some shopping in town. *eats slowly*



Katelyn:Oh,okay.I'll be right back,I'm gonna get dressed.*runs up to her room and puts on a white tanktop tucked into a black skirt with a black blazer and black heels**puts on natural make-up**curls her hair and walks back down to everyone* Hey,how does this look?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Oh,okay.I'll be right back,I'm gonna get dressed.*runs up to her room and puts on a white tanktop tucked into a black skirt with a black blazer and black heels**puts on natural make-up**curls her hair and walks back down to everyone* Hey,how does this look?



Harry: *his eyes widen* It looks amazing.

Carly: Yeah. It looks really good, Katelyn... *takes her plate and washes it at the sink* *puts it up and starts to head back to her closet*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *his eyes widen* It looks amazing.
> 
> Carly: Yeah. It looks really good, Katelyn... *takes her plate and washes it at the sink* *puts it up and starts to head back to her closet*



Katelyn:Thanks Carly,but where are you going?Stay here with all of us.*looks down at her outfit**turns to Harry* Are you sure?I mean,its different from what I usually wear.I dunno if I look good in it.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Thanks Carly,but where are you going?Stay here with all of us.*looks down at her outfit**turns to Harry* Are you sure?I mean,its different from what I usually wear.I dunno if I look good in it.



Carly: Well, I have some things I need to catch up on... *the red mark from her mom is still on her face*

Harry: Yes, I'm sure. It's amazing, Kate.

Niall: *gets up and follows Carly upstairs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Well, I have some things I need to catch up on... *the red mark from her mom is still on her face*
> 
> Harry: Yes, I'm sure. It's amazing, Kate.
> 
> Niall: *gets up and follows Carly upstairs*



Katelyn:*nods* Okay,well don't forget to come down when you're done.*smiles* Thanks Harry.*sits back down at the counter*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Okay,well don't forget to come down when you're done.*smiles* Thanks Harry.*sits back down at the counter*



Harry: You're welcome, love.

Carly: *notices Niall's following her* *breaks into a run and slams the closet door when she gets there* *presses her weight against it*

Niall: *easily opens the door, as Carly weighs about 70 pounds even though she's 17 now* What's wrong, Carls?

Carly: *tells him everything that happened yesterday and starts crying*

Niall: *holds her close and lets her cry*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: You're welcome, love.
> 
> Carly: *notices Niall's following her* *breaks into a run and slams the closet door when she gets there* *presses her weight against it*
> 
> Niall: *easily opens the door, as Carly weighs about 70 pounds even though she's 17 now* What's wrong, Carls?
> 
> Carly: *tells him everything that happened yesterday and starts crying*
> 
> Niall: *holds her close and lets her cry*



Katelyn:*nods**stands up and gets oreos from the cabinet and a glass of milk*Yay,I'm tall enough to get a glass now!Atleast in heels.*sits back down* Is it bad I'm eating oreos right after breakfast?*Dunks one in milk and eats it*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods**stands up and gets oreos from the cabinet and a glass of milk*Yay,I'm tall enough to get a glass now!Atleast in heels.*sits back down* Is it bad I'm eating oreos right after breakfast?*Dunks one in milk and eats it*



Harry: No... Not really. *smiles at her*

Carly: *continues to cry*

OOC: Sorry I left! I went to go play basketball with him out of the blue...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: No... Not really. *smiles at her*
> 
> Carly: *continues to cry*
> 
> OOC: Sorry I left! I went to go play basketball with him out of the blue...



Katelyn:*grins* Good.*eats a couple more and drinks the rest of the milk**throws away the empty oreo box**leans on the counter* I'm bored,do you think Carly and Niall would let me go get Darcy?I really miss her.

Ooc:Its fine!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* Good.*eats a couple more and drinks the rest of the milk**throws away the empty oreo box**leans on the counter* I'm bored,do you think Carly and Niall would let me go get Darcy?I really miss her.
> 
> Ooc:Its fine!



Harry: Yeah of course they would. I bet they forgot that they even had her. But, you should probably ask them first. I think I saw them go upstairs.

Carly: *stops crying at wipes her eyes*

Niall: Shhh... It's ok. *his arms are still wrapped around her*

OOC: Good!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Yeah of course they would. I bet they forgot that they even had her. But, you should probably ask them first. I think I saw them go upstairs.
> 
> Carly: *stops crying at wipes her eyes*
> 
> Niall: Shhh... It's ok. *his arms are still wrapped around her*
> 
> OOC: Good!



Katelyn:*nods* Okay-dokey,see ya in a second.*walks upstairs* Hey guys,you up here?I wanna go get Darcy and bring her home,is it okay if I go get her from your place?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Okay-dokey,see ya in a second.*walks upstairs* Hey guys,you up here?I wanna go get Darcy and bring her home,is it okay if I go get her from your place?



Carly: *jumps* Ok, I think it's time to get out of this closet. *laughs* *finds her* Yeah, I forgot that she was even there, but don't worry. She had food. She's in the fenced backyard with Boston.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *jumps* Ok, I think it's time to get out of this closet. *laughs* *finds her* Yeah, I forgot that she was even there, but don't worry. She had food. She's in the fenced backyard with Boston.



Katelyn:*smiles* Cool,I get my kitty!Thanks for keeping her at your place guys.*jogs downstairs and thinks for a second* Maybe not the best idea to ride a skateboard in heels.*takes off her heels and puts them next to the door**slips on her converse* I'll be right back!*walks out and heads to her board at the gate*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Cool,I get my kitty!Thanks for keeping her at your place guys.*jogs downstairs and thinks for a second* Maybe not the best idea to ride a skateboard in heels.*takes off her heels and puts them next to the door**slips on her converse* I'll be right back!*walks out and heads to her board at the gate*



Carly: *leads Niall back downstairs* I'm going to go out into town, guys. *they all wave bye* *sighs* I guess I have to walk. I really need to invest in a skateboard or something. I can skate pretty well.... *starts to walk into town*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*skates as fast as she can to the house and stops infront*Nah,I dont wanna go in.Doors probably locked anyway.*climbs over the fence and looks around* Thats hard to do in a dress.Darcy,come here girl.*sees her playing with another leaf**giggles and walks over and picks her up* Hey kitty,you wanna go home?*laughs when she licks her face*C'mon,leggo.*climbs back over the fence and carries Darcy in one hand and her board in another*Guess its gonna take a bit longer this time to get home.*starts walking back*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *gets to town and picks up a mango smoothie* *gets some new clothes* *goes into a skate shop*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: You should watch this  I melted. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eib2pY7L12c&feature=plcp


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*almost to the Manor**walks down the sidewalk**shivers*Its getting kinda chilly,I'll have to get fall and winter clothes when Jo wants to get clothes.*sees a group of guys and gets scared**starts walking faster to the mansion**walks inside and sighs* I'm such a scaredy cat.*Darcy meows and she laughs**shouts* Where is everybody?I have a lovely kitty with me!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: You should watch this  I melted. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eib2pY7L12c&feature=plcp



Ooc:Omg that was just....perfect!He was so cute and perfect!!!<3


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*almost to the Manor**walks down the sidewalk**shivers*Its getting kinda chilly,I'll have to get fall and winter clothes when Jo wants to get clothes.*sees a group of guys and gets scared**starts walking faster to the mansion**walks inside and sighs* I'm such a scaredy cat.*Darcy meows and she laughs**shouts* Where is everybody?I have a lovely kitty with me!



Carly: *gets a zero(brand) skateboard* *walks out* *starts slowly, but gets faster* *going pretty fast* Maybe Katelyn will have to teach me how to board better.... *halfway to the manor*

OOC: He is perfection :O


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *gets a zero(brand) skateboard* *walks out* *starts slowly, but gets faster* *going pretty fast* Maybe Katelyn will have to teach me how to board better.... *halfway to the manor*
> 
> OOC: He is perfection :O



Katelyn:I guess the guys are looking around.*shrugs* Okay,lets go see if the order got any food in case we had pets.*walks into the kitchen and puts Darcy on the counter**looks through the bottom cabinets*

Ooc:Yes!He is!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I guess the guys are looking around.*shrugs* Okay,lets go see if the order got any food in case we had pets.*walks into the kitchen and puts Darcy on the counter**looks through the bottom cabinets*
> 
> Ooc:Yes!He is!



Harry: *him and the boys come back downstairs* Sorry, we were working on something for the band. Yay! Darcy's here!

Carly: *walks in the front door of the manor, and unlaces her vans(shoes)* *carries the board up to her room*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *him and the boys come back downstairs* Sorry, we were working on something for the band. Yay! Darcy's here!
> 
> Carly: *walks in the front door of the manor, and unlaces her vans(shoes)* *carries the board up to her room*



Katelyn:*laughs* Yeah,Darcy's here!And sorry if I interrupted you,I didn't know.*closes the cabinets* Well the or-I mean,we don't have cat food so I guess I'll just cook her chicken when she needs to eat.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* Yeah,Darcy's here!And sorry if I interrupted you,I didn't know.*closes the cabinets* Well the or-I mean,we don't have cat food so I guess I'll just cook her chicken when she needs to eat.



Carly: *comes back downstairs* *walks into the kitchen*  No food? You could have taken the bag of cat food that was in the backyard. *smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *comes back downstairs* *walks into the kitchen*  No food? You could have taken the bag of cat food that was in the backyard. *smiles*



Katelyn:Are you serious?Oh my nandos I'm dumb!*sits down at the counter and plays with her cat*Hey,you think I should change my hair back?I'm kind of missing my old color and style.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Are you serious?Oh my nandos I'm dumb.*sits down at the counter and plays with her cat*Hey,you think I should change my hair back?I'm kind of missing my old color and style.



Carly: Sure if you want... *laying flat on her back, across the kitchen table, drinking her mango smoothie*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Omg.... is all I can say  I'm not sure if it'll work, but try it. :3
http://data.whicdn.com/images/36566627/tumblr_m9uai4l6va1rxxke9o1_500_large.gif


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Sure if you want... *laying flat on her back, across the kitchen table, drinking her mango smoothie*



Katelyn:*nods**picks up Darcy and walks to the Living room and sits on the floor with Darcy**grabs her phone and looks through all of the missed texts**rolls her eyes and answers a couple from her friends but not her family**looks around and thinks she alone**takes her wand from a pocket in her jacket* _Accio feathers_.*feathers she can put in her hair come down and she gives them to her cat to play with**puts her wand away*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Omg.... is all I can say  I'm not sure if it'll work, but try it. :3
> http://data.whicdn.com/images/36566627/tumblr_m9uai4l6va1rxxke9o1_500_large.gif



Ooc:Omg!Thats so cool,it worked!


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *still laying across the kitchen table on her back*

Louis: *runs up and slaps her on the stomach really hard*

Carly: *coughs mango smoothie onto his face* *narrows her eyes* That's your fault, Lou.

Louis: I know, but it was funny because of the face you made. *wipes his face off* Ewww...


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Omg!Thats so cool,it worked!



OOC: Yay! I found it somewhere and I thought you might like it as much as I did.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *still laying across the kitchen table on her back*
> 
> Louis: *runs up and slaps her on the stomach really hard*
> 
> Carly: *coughs mango smoothie onto his face* *narrows her eyes* That's your fault, Lou.
> 
> Louis: I know, but it was funny because of the face you made. *wipes his face off* Ewww...





niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Yay! I found it somewhere and I thought you might like it as much as I did.



Katelyn:*hears them and rolls her eyes smiling**gets a call from her best friend Jason* Hey!

Jason:'Bout time we talk!All we've done is text,how are you love?

Katelyn:I'm great!I finally have a kitty,and I've got friends.I'm not anti social anymore!*laughs*

Jason:*laughs* Thats nice,any special guy friend?

Katelyn:*Blushes* Yes...

Jason:You're so blushing now,whats his name?Whats he look like?Details woman!

Katelyn:*laughs* His name is Harry and hes got really curly hair,emerald green eyes,the cutest dimples,and his smile is amazing.And he's got the best personality in the world!

Jason:Someones in love!

Katelyn:*blushes harder* Am not!We've only been dating for a bit!

Jason:Huh uh,sure.*talks to someone in the background* Mum's making me go shopping,I'll call you again later,love you cookie!

Katelyn:*laughs* Love you too Jason.*hangs up*

OOc:I totally did!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*wakes up**sits up and stretches**goes and brushes her hair and teeth**walks downstairs to the kitchen and starts cooking breakfast**sings "It Will Rain"*
> 
> Ooc:I'm home sick today so I thought "why not go on and post early today?"



OOC: I hope it's nothing serious!

Anyway, hello!

What did I miss?


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *lightly kicks Louis in the stomach* You deserved that! *slides off of the table* *glances out the window* *her eyes widen* Max?!

Louis: *walks up behind her* Who's Max?

Carly: Oh.... He's a friend...

Max: *sees her in the window* *motions for her to come outside*

Carly: *groans* I'll be right back... *goes outside* What do you want?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I hope it's nothing serious!
> 
> Anyway, hello!
> 
> What did I miss?



Ooc:Hey!And I don't think it is!My throat was just really sore and looked bad so I stayed home.Uhm Katelyn got her cat again and Carly got a skateboard and thats about it!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *lightly kicks Louis in the stomach* You deserved that! *slides off of the table* *glances out the window* *her eyes widen* Max?!
> 
> Louis: *walks up behind her* Who's Max?
> 
> Carly: Oh.... He's a friend...
> 
> Max: *sees her in the window* *motions for her to come outside*
> 
> Carly: *groans* I'll be right back... *goes outside* What do you want?



Katelyn:*puts her phone up and walks in the kitchen* Did Carly just say Max?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*puts her phone up and walks in the kitchen* Did Carly just say Max?



Louis: I'm not sure... Something like that. Do you know who he is?

Max: Listen, I screwed up, ok? I'm sorry.

Carly: Look, I don't care. I love someone else, ok?

Max: *grabs her by the wrist* What?

Carly: *tries to pull her arm away* You heard me. Now let me go.

Max: *slaps her across the face, hard, making her fall on the ground*

Carly: *tries to stand up*

Max: *kicks her, pushing her back down* I'll be back... *turns around and walks away*

Niall: *witnessed the whole thing* *runs outside*

Carly: *lays on the ground, sobbing*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Hey!And I don't think it is!My throat was just really sore and looked bad so I stayed home.Uhm Katelyn got her cat again and Carly got a skateboard and thats about it!



Johanna: *wakes up* A sleep without nightmares, that's a first. *gets out of bed* *looks down at her wrinkly clothes from the days before* I really should change.......oh wait, I can't! I'll just go downstairs. *goes downstairs and enters the kitchen* *brushing back a few strands of hair from her face* Morning everyone. How late did I sleep?

OOC: Warning, going to be rehearsing a dew different Disney dsongs in between my posts.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Louis: I'm not sure... Something like that. Do you know who he is?
> 
> Max: Listen, I screwed up, ok? I'm sorry.
> 
> Carly: Look, I don't care. I love someone else, ok?
> 
> Max: *grabs her by the wrist* What?
> 
> Carly: *tries to pull her arm away* You heard me. Now let me go.
> 
> Max: *slaps her across the face, hard, making her fall on the ground*
> 
> Carly: *tries to stand up*
> 
> Max: *kicks her, pushing her back down* I'll be back... *turns around and walks away*
> 
> Niall: *witnessed the whole thing* *runs outside*
> 
> Carly: *lays on the ground, sobbing*



Katelyn:*gets angry* He's a pig who broke Carly's heart.I swear if that is him I'll kill him.*sees Niall run and follows him*Oh my gosh Carly did Max do this!?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gets angry* He's a pig who broke Carly's heart.I swear if that is him I'll kill him.*sees Niall run and follows him*Oh my gosh Carly did Max do this!?



Carly: *looks up at her with pain in her eyes, but says nothing*

Niall: *pulls her into his lap* You have to tell us who it was so we can make it better...*runs his fingers through her hair*

Carly: *doesn't say anything, just shakes*


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *wakes up* A sleep without nightmares, that's a first. *gets out of bed* *looks down at her wrinkly clothes from the days before* I really should change.......oh wait, I can't! I'll just go downstairs. *goes downstairs and enters the kitchen* *brushing back a few strands of hair from her face* Morning everyone. How late did I sleep?
> 
> OOC: Warning, going to be rehearsing a dew different Disney dsongs in between my posts.



Zayn: Really late. *laughs and smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *looks up at her with pain in her eyes, but says nothing*
> 
> Niall: *pulls her into his lap* You have to tell us who it was so we can make it better...*runs his fingers through her hair*
> 
> Carly: *doesn't say anything, just shakes*



Katelynlease Carls,you have to tell us.Was it Max?Where did he go?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelynlease Carls,you have to tell us.Was it Max?Where did he go?



Carly: *nods* And he'll be back...


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Zayn: Really late. *laughs and smiles*



Johanna: *shrugs* Well, I wasn't sleeping against a wall today. *pauses* I do feel behind though. *looks out into the yard* Well, no wonder. What happened? Do you know?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *nods* And he'll be back...



Katelyn:*gets angry again* No he will not!I swear,if he comes back I'll turn him into a ferret!No,a toad like Umbridge!He's not gonna hurt you again,none of us will let him!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *shrugs* Well, I wasn't sleeping against a wall today. *pauses* I do feel behind though. *looks out into the yard* Well, no wonder. What happened? Do you know?


Zayn: I have noooo idea.


jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gets angry again* No he will not!I swear,if he comes back I'll turn him into a ferret!No,a toad like Umbridge!He's not gonna hurt you again,none of us will let him!



Niall: And I'll beat him so hard... Rearrange his face...

Carly: *looks up at both of them*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Zayn: I have noooo idea.
> 
> 
> Niall: And I'll beat him so hard... Rearrange his face...
> 
> Carly: *looks up at both of them*



Katelyn:I'll help!I swear theres so many spells I could use on him...*shakes her head* And I just realized I'm shouting about magic while there are four boys inside who know nothing about witches and wizards.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I'll help!I swear theres so many spells I could use on him...*shakes her head* And I just realized I'm shouting about magic while there are four boys inside who know nothing about witches and wizards.



Carly: I'm...sure...they didn't...hear... *still crying*

Niall: So who is Max anyways?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I'm...sure...they didn't...hear... *still crying*
> 
> Niall: So who is Max anyways?



Katelyn:I hope they don't,I dont want Harry to know just yet.He might leave me if he finds out I'm a freak.*To Niall* Her jerk of an ex-boyfriend.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Zayn: I have noooo idea.
> 
> 
> Niall: And I'll beat him so hard... Rearrange his face...
> 
> Carly: *looks up at both of them*



Johanna: I should see what's going on. See if there's someone I need to go beat up. *goes outside and shuts the door firmly behind her* I'm so sorry, I just woke up! What happened?!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I hope they don't,I dont want Harry to know just yet.He might leave me if he finds out I'm a freak.*To Niall* Her jerk of an ex-boyfriend.



Niall: *tenses* I. Will. Kill. Him.

Carly: *laughs a bit*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: I should see what's going on. See if there's someone I need to go beat up. *goes outside and shuts the door firmly behind her* I'm so sorry, I just woke up! What happened?!



Katelyn:*turns to her* Carly's ex-boyfriend Max just hurt her and now Niall and I are going to kill him.You wanna help?But just a warning Niall might do most of the damage since he loves Carly alot more than us.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*turns to her* Carly's ex-boyfriend Max just hurt her and now Niall and I are going to kill him.You wanna help?But just a warning Niall might do most of the damage since he loves Carly alot more than us.



Niall: True....

OOC: Gotta run to the store. Pause?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*turns to her* Carly's ex-boyfriend Max just hurt her and now Niall and I are going to kill him.You wanna help?But just a warning Niall might do most of the damage since he loves Carly alot more than us.



Johanna: WHAT?! OF COURSE I wanna help get revenge! I've already done it once in the few days of memory that I have. Revenge could literally be my middle name for all we know! Do you think I should have breakfast before or after?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: True....
> 
> OOC: Gotta run to the store. Pause?



Katelyn:*nods* I'm going in,gotta think of spells that will hurt Max!*walks in pass everyone in the kitchen and into the living room**sits on the couch and plays with Darcy trying to calm down*

OOc:Sure,see ya later!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: WHAT?! OF COURSE I wanna help get revenge! I've already done it once in the few days of memory that I have. Revenge could literally be my middle name for all we know! Do you think I should have breakfast before or after?



Katelyn:*shouts* I dunno but do you want breakfast now?I can cook for ya!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shouts* I dunno but do you want breakfast now?I can cook for ya!



Johanna: *goes in* I'll eat if you're cooking.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *goes in* I'll eat if you're cooking.



Katelyn:*walks to the kitchen and cooks the eggs,bacon and sausage**turns to her* Do you mind to eat this?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks to the kitchen and cooks the eggs,bacon and sausage**turns to her* Do you mind to eat this?



Johanna: Nope! *digs in* So, what's on the itinerary? Just getting revenge and going shopping for stuff for me or is there more?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Nope! *digs in* So, what's on the itinerary? Just getting revenge and going shopping for stuff for me or is there more?



Katelyn:*shrugs* I dunno,if we can find Max we're definitly getting revenge but other than that we can get you stuff.I'm all dressed up so I'm up for anything else.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* I dunno,if we can find Max we're definitly getting revenge but other than that we can get you stuff.I'm all dressed up so I'm up for anything else.



Johanna: Sounds good. *finishes eating*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Sounds good. *finishes eating*



Katelyn:*nods*Cool,I'll be right back,I'm gonna change my hair back to the way it was.*runs upstairs and into her bathroom**uses a spell and her hair is changed to the way it was before**smiles and runs back down*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods*Cool,I'll be right back,I'm gonna change my hair back to the way it was.*runs upstairs and into her bathroom**uses a spell and her hair is changed to the way it was before**smiles and runs back down*



Johanna: Is that the color it originally was? 'Cause it's really pretty!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Is that the color it originally was? 'Cause it's really pretty!



Katelyn:*smiles* Thanks,um yeah this is my natural color.


----------



## niallsprincess

Niall: *has a good, long talk with her* *helps Carly up off of the ground* Let's go inside.

Carly: *nods and follows him in*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *has a good, long talk with her* *helps Carly up off of the ground* Let's go inside.
> 
> Carly: *nods and follows him in*



Katelyn:*smiles* Hey,you okay now?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Hey,you okay now?



Carly: Yeah, I guess...... *starts to walk upstairs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yeah, I guess...... *starts to walk upstairs*



Katelyn:*frowns* Thats...good.*sits down and texts Jason*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns* Thats...good.*sits down and texts Jason*



Harry: *leans over* Who ya talkin to? *he's not snoopin, he's just curious*

Max: She'll pay....

Carly: *retreats to her closet again*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: It looks nice.

OOC: Gonna practice violin, be back in about a half hour.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *leans over* Who ya talkin to? *he's not snoopin, he's just curious*
> 
> Max: She'll pay....
> 
> Carly: *retreats to her closet again*



Katelyn:My friend Jason,he won't stop attacking me with questions about you!*her phone beeps again* See?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: It looks nice.
> 
> OOC: Gonna practice violin, be back in about a half hour.



Katelyn:*smiles* Thank-you,I've missed it a bit.

Ooc:Okay


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:My friend Jason,he won't stop attacking me with questions about you!*her phone beeps again* See?



Harry: *laughs* Why does he want to know?

Carly: *gets an awfully mean text from Max* *gasps and tries to hide her phone from herself, but she keeps checking as they keep coming in* *sighs and wipes her eyes*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *laughs* Why does he want to know?
> 
> Carly: *gets an awfully mean text from Max* *gasps and tries to hide her phone from herself, but she keeps checking as they keep coming in* *sighs and wipes her eyes*



Katelyn:He's my best friend so I tell him everything,so earlier I told him I was dating you and he said something really dumb and I thought he'd drop the subject but ofcourse he won't.Anyway,he's kinda like an older brother so he just wants to know if you're,in his words,"Good enough to be my Prince Charming."*rolls her eyes and answers another text from him*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:He's my best friend so I tell him everything,so earlier I told him I was dating you and he said something really dumb and I thought he'd drop the subject but ofcourse he won't.Anyway,he's kinda like an older brother so he just wants to know if you're,in his words,"Good enough to be my Prince Charming."*rolls her eyes and answers another text from him*



Harry: What'd he say that was dumb?

Carly: *bites her lip reading the texts* *holding her pocket knife in her hand* *breathing heavy*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: What'd he say that was dumb?
> 
> Carly: *bites her lip reading the texts* *holding her pocket knife in her hand* *breathing heavy*



Katelyn:*blushes a deep crimson* Um,nothing important to you.*groans when he texts again**reaches for her phone*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*blushes a deep crimson* Um,nothing important to you.*groans when he texts again**reaches for her phone*



Harry: But I want to know!

Carly: *throws it down, creating a big thud* *sighs and slides down the wall*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: But I want to know!
> 
> Carly: *throws it down, creating a big thud* *sighs and slides down the wall*



Katelyn:*answers his text**sighs and looks down* You're going to laugh though!*hears the thud and stands up trying to change the subject* What was that?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*answers his text**sighs and looks down* You're going to laugh though!*hears the thud and stands up trying to change the subject* What was that?



Harry: It doesn't matter what that was. It could be anything. I promise not to laugh, now tell me!

Carly: *shoves the pocket knife under a pile of clothes*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: It doesn't matter what that was. It could be anything. I promise not to laugh, now tell me!
> 
> Carly: *shoves the pocket knife under a pile of clothes*



Katelyn:*sighs and sits back down**looks at her hands* When I was talking to Jason he asked me to talk about you and what you were like and when I was done he said it sounded like...*takes a deep breath* He said I sounded like I was in love with you.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs and sits back down**looks at her hands* When I was talking to Jason he asked me to talk about you and what you were like and when I was done he said it sounded like...*takes a deep breath* He said I sounded like I was in love with you.



Harry: *sighs* Well, that would be nice...

Carly: *having a fit* *breathing deeply and shaking* *gets a piece of paper and writes on top: Dear Friends,*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *sighs* Well, that would be nice...
> 
> Carly: *having a fit* *breathing deeply and shaking* *gets a piece of paper and writes on top: Dear Friends,*



Katelyn:*looks up at him shocked* You don't think I love you?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks up at him shocked* You don't think I love you?



Harry: *looks the other way* Well you said it like you didn't.....


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *looks the other way* Well you said it like you didn't.....



Katelyn:*frowns**grabs his face in her hands so hes looking at her* Harry,I didn't mean to say it like that.Its just embarrasing to tell a boy you love them when theres a huge possibilty he doesnt love you back.Plus everyone I've ever loved has left me for something or someone better,so its hard for me to say it because I'm afraid.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns**grabs his face in her hands so hes looking at her* Harry,I didn't mean to say it like that.Its just embarrasing to tell a boy you love them when theres a huge possibilty he doesnt love you back.Plus everyone I've ever loved has left me for something or someone better,so its hard for me to say it because I'm afraid.



Harry: Well I do, so you shouldn't be afraid...

Carly: *throws down the pen and paper and walks downstairs, bracelets on*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Back


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Well I do, so you shouldn't be afraid...
> 
> Carly: *throws down the pen and paper and walks downstairs, bracelets on*



Katelyn:*looks at him shocked* Y-you do?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Back



Ooc:Hiya!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at him shocked* Y-you do?



Harry: Well yeah, is that bad?

Carly: *grabs her skateboard and walks out of the manor*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *making a great show of studying her fingernails*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Well yeah, is that bad?
> 
> Carly: *grabs her skateboard and walks out of the manor*



Katelyn:*shakes her head* No,its just...noones told me they love me in along time and when you said it..*grins* It felt good.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head* No,its just...noones told me they love me in along time and when you said it..*grins* It felt good.



Harry: *smiles and nods*

Carly: *skates into town*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *smiles and nods*
> 
> Carly: *skates into town*



Katelyn:*smiles* I love you,Harry.I really do.


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *slips past Katelyn and Harry and into the foyer/living room* *to anyone who may be in the room* I like those guys, don't get me wrong, but I just felt so awkward in there.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* I love you,Harry.I really do.



Harry: Love you too, Kate. *kisses the top of her head*

Carly: *gets pushed off of her skateboard* MAX, LEAVE ME ALONE! You know what I can do!

Max: What's wrong, _princess?_

Carly: You... can't... CALL ME THAT!!!! GET OUT OF HERE!

Max: *grabs her hair and kicks her in the back of her knees*

Carly: *searches for her pocket knife, but realizes she left it in the closet*

Max: You'd better run, doll. But, I'll keep coming back, and back, and back again. *takes out his own pocket knife and slashes her from her forehead, across the bridge of her nose, to the corner of her eye* *leaves her there and runs*

Carly: *gets off the ground and skates back to her and Niall's house*


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *slips past Katelyn and Harry and into the foyer/living room* *to anyone who may be in the room* I like those guys, don't get me wrong, but I just felt so awkward in there.



Zayn: You shouldn't. It's just love. Everyone goes through it. Haven't you?


----------



## niallsprincess

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Love you too, Kate. *kisses the top of her head*
> 
> Carly: *gets pushed off of her skateboard* MAX, LEAVE ME ALONE! You know what I can do!
> 
> Max: What's wrong, _princess?_
> 
> Carly: You... can't... CALL ME THAT!!!! GET OUT OF HERE!
> 
> Max: *grabs her hair and kicks her in the back of her knees*
> 
> Carly: *searches for her pocket knife, but realizes she left it in the closet*
> 
> Max: You'd better run, doll. But, I'll keep coming back, and back, and back again. *takes out his own pocket knife and slashes her from her forehead, across the bridge of her nose, to the corner of her eye* *leaves her there and runs*
> 
> Carly: *gets off the ground and skates back to her and Niall's house*



OOC: Sorry if there's grammar problems, it was a lot to type.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Love you too, Kate. *kisses the top of her head*
> 
> Carly: *gets pushed off of her skateboard* MAX, LEAVE ME ALONE! You know what I can do!
> 
> Max: What's wrong, princess?
> 
> Carly: You... can't... CALL ME THAT!!!! GET OUT OF HERE!
> 
> Max: *grabs her hair and kicks her in the back of her knees*
> 
> Carly: *searches for her pocket knife, but realizes she left it in the closet*
> 
> Max: You'd better run, doll. But, I'll keep coming back, and back, and back again. *takes out his own pocket knife and slashes her from her forehead, across the bridge of her nose, to the corner of her eye* *leaves her there and runs*
> 
> Carly: *gets off the ground and skates back to her and Niall's house*



Katelyn:*smiles**looks around and giggles* I think we drove Jo away.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Zayn: You shouldn't. It's just love. Everyone goes through it. Haven't you?



Johanna: *shrugs* I don't remember. I'm an amnesiac. I don't remember anything beyond the past, I don't know, five days, maybe a week? I woke up two days before the day that I was taking the photos of you guys playing football in the park. The day before that was my accident at my boarding school.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles**looks around and giggles* I think we drove Jo away.


Harry: *laughs* Who cares!

Niall: *walks into the room* Hey, have you guys seen Carls?


Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *shrugs* I don't remember. I'm an amnesiac. I don't remember anything beyond the past, I don't know, five days, maybe a week? I woke up two days before the day that I was taking the photos of you guys playing football in the park. The day before that was my accident at my boarding school.



Zayn: Oh... What happened? I mean, what kind of accident?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *laughs* Who cares!
> 
> Niall: *walks into the room* Hey, have you guys seen Carls?
> 
> Zayn: Oh... What happened? I mean, what kind of accident?



Katelyn:*laughs*I do,alittle bit.*turns to Niall* She went upstairs again.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs*I do,alittle bit.*turns to Niall* She went upstairs again.



Carly: *walks into the door to their house*

Niall: *goes upstairs and checks* *comes back down* She's not up there.... Did she go out at all?

Carly: *goes to the master bathroom and tries to wipe the blood off her face*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *laughs* Who cares!
> 
> Niall: *walks into the room* Hey, have you guys seen Carls?
> 
> 
> Zayn: Oh... What happened? I mean, what kind of accident?



Johanna: My professors didn't give away too many details. They probably thought I would go into shock or something. But, they said it was during a game..........they said I was good at sports, a top player. They never mentioned what sport it was. I got hit in the back of the head.............they said I fell pretty badly too, and I went unconcious almost immediately, and the wound in the back of my head was bleeding badly...........next thing I know, I wake up and there's nothing. No knowledge of who i was or where I was. Didn't even know my name. *shrugs* It's not so bad, I suppose. They couldn't reach my family, but several of my friends at school visited me. I've been scared to try sports again though.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *walks into the door to their house*
> 
> Niall: *goes upstairs and checks* *comes back down* She's not up there.... Did she go out at all?
> 
> Carly: *goes to the master bathroom and tries to wipe the blood off her face*



Katelyn:I think I heard the door open,but I'm not sure.I really wasnt paying attention.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: My professors didn't give away too many details. They probably thought I would go into shock or something. But, they said it was during a game..........they said I was good at sports, a top player. They never mentioned what sport it was. I got hit in the back of the head.............they said I fell pretty badly too, and I went unconcious almost immediately, and the wound in the back of my head was bleeding badly...........next thing I know, I wake up and there's nothing. No knowledge of who i was or where I was. Didn't even know my name. *shrugs* It's not so bad, I suppose. They couldn't reach my family, but several of my friends at school visited me. I've been scared to try sports again though.


Zayn: Oh, that sounds pretty bad. But, you shouldn't be afraid to try them again....


jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I think I heard the door open,but I'm not sure.I really wasnt paying attention.



Niall: *groans and runs his fingers through his hair* You need to pay more attention to her now. You never know what she could do. *pulls out his phone and texts her: Hey where r u? x*

Carly: *hears her phone go off* *blood is still running down her face* *texts back: At the house. I'm fine.xx*

Niall: *reads the text* I gotta get to the house... I think something wrong... Kate, can I borrow your skateboard? I'll give it back.


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *to Zayn* That's what Katelyn said. *to Katelyn* What's going on? Is there a problem?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Zayn: Oh, that sounds pretty bad. But, you shouldn't be afraid to try them again....
> 
> Niall: *groans and runs his fingers through his hair* You need to pay more attention to her now. You never know what she could do. *pulls out his phone and texts her: Hey where r u? x*
> 
> Carly: *hears her phone go off* *blood is still running down her face* *texts back: At the house. I'm fine.xx*
> 
> Niall: *reads the text* I gotta get to the house... I think something wrong... Kate, can I borrow your skateboard? I'll give it back.



Katelyn:*frowns*I guess you're right sorry,and yeah you can borrow it.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *to Zayn* That's what Katelyn said. *to Katelyn* What's going on? Is there a problem?



Kayelyn:*looks at the ground* I was too busy talking with Harry to notice Carly leave.She could be doing something wrong and I didnt stop her.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns*I guess you're right sorry,and yeah you can borrow it.



Niall: Thanks. *grabs it and heads off down the street*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: Thanks. *grabs it and heads off down the street*



Katelyn:*nods*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods*



Carly: *still trying to get it to stop*

Niall: *walks in the front door and drops his house keys on the table* *yells* Carly, where are you!?

Carly: *doesn't hear him with the water running*

Niall: *hears the water running* *walks towards the bathroom* *sees her* What happened?!

Carly: Oh... nothing. I fell...

Niall: No you didn't... It was Max, wasn't it?

Carly: *nods*

Niall: Come here... *hugs her* You should've called us...


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Kayelyn:*looks at the ground* I was too busy talking with Harry to notice Carly leave and I dont know where she is.She could be doing something wrong and I didnt stop her.



Johanna: *to Zayn* Excuse me for a second. *walks over to Katelyn and hugs her* It's all right Kate. We all make mistakes. Besides, you and Harry were having an important conversation, not that I was paying attention or anything. Next time just try to notice your surroundings a little more. And hey, things are a little uncertain right now - well, maybe instead of _a little uncertain_ they're _very crazy_, but things will get better. They have to.


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:Is it bad that I feel guilty for not watching out for Carly?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *to Zayn* Excuse me for a second. *walks over to Katelyn and hugs her* It's all right Kate. We all make mistakes. Besides, you and Harry were having an important conversation, not that I was paying attention or anything. Next time just try to notice your surroundings a little more. And hey, things are a little uncertain right now - well, maybe instead of a little uncertain they're very crazy, but things will get better. They have to.



Katelyn:*hugs her and nods*You're right,sorry I'm freaking out.I just feel alittle guilty thats all..


----------



## niallsprincess

Niall: Jesus, Carly... That'll probably need stitches...*texts Katelyn: Max came back. Takin Carls to the doctor for stitches.*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*hugs her and nods*You're right,sorry I'm freaking out.I just feel alittle guilty thats all..



Johanna: Sometimes things happen, and you just have to roll with it. *jokes* Look at me, I am the living embodiment of just rolling with it. *laughs and lets go*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: Jesus, Carly... That'll probably need stitches...*texts Katelyn: Max came back. Takin Carls to the doctor for stitches.*





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Sometimes things happen, and you just have to roll with it. *jokes* Look at me, I am the living embodiment of just rolling with it. *laughs and lets go*



Katelyn:*laughs*Thanks Jo.*lets go of Jo and reads the text**gets angry once again* Okay,thats it.Max hurt carls again,Niall's taking her to the hospital to get stitches.If I ever see that idiot again I'm going to stun him and turn him into the rat he is!*stands up and throws her arms in the air*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs*Thanks Jo.*lets go of Jo and reads the text**gets angry once again* Okay,thats it.Max hurt carls again,Niall's taking her to the hospital to get stitches.If I ever see that idiot again I'm going to stun him and turn him into the rat he is!*stands up and throws her arms in the air*



Johanna: You're welcome. *curses* Max's all yours once I knock him unconcious. Of course, if we can get to him before Niall does. *blinks* Hey, I remembered something! Even if it was a curse word. Well, I either remembered it or heard it bgefore, not sure.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: You're welcome. *curses* Max's all yours once I knock him unconcious. Of course, if we can get to him before Niall does. *blinks* Hey, I remembered something! Even if it was a curse word. Well, I either remembered it or heard it bgefore, not sure.



Katelyn:Good,I'm going to do the worse I can to him without killing him.Niall can do that if he wants too.And thats great Jo.*thinks of spells to use on him*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Good,I'm going to do the worse I can to him without killing him.Niall can do that if he wants too.And thats great Jo.*thinks of spells to use on him*



Johanna: *thinks* I have an idea. Why don't we go out into town? Maybe if we run into Max, we can kill two birds with one stone -I hate that metaphor but it's the only one I can think of-  by getting me what I need and getting revenge at the same time. And maybe we can meet up with Carls and Niall for lunch or something.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *thinks* I have an idea. Why don't we go out into town? Maybe if we run into Max, we can kill two birds with one stone -I hate that metaphor but it's the only one I can think of-  by getting me what I need and getting revenge at the same time. And maybe we can meet up with Carls and Niall for lunch or something.



Katelyn:*shrugs* We probably won't see him,if he remembers me he should know not to just walk around after hurting my friend.*her eyes widen*Uhm,Jo?Can we go right now,I just realized I let something big slip.


----------



## niallsprincess

Niall: *walks to the hospital, holding her hand*

OOC: sorry that I disappeared. I'm getting my one direction tickets now, and the computer is being stressful.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: *walks to the hospital, holding her hand*
> 
> OOC: sorry that I disappeared. I'm getting my one direction tickets now, and the computer is being stressful.



Ooc:Yay!You're getting the tickets!!!


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*texts Niall: Can we go to the hospital and see her?Or should we stay here?*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*texts Niall: Can we go to the hospital and see her?Or should we stay here?*



OOC: Yeah. but the computer is not cooperating! We're having trouble printing the tickets!

Niall: *texts her: You can do either. If you want to come, come.*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Yeah. but the computer is not cooperating! We're having trouble printing the tickets!
> 
> Niall: *texts her: You can do either. If you want to come, come.*



Katelyn:*texts back:I'm coming.Be there as soon as I can.**says hurriedly* I'm going to see Carly at the hospital,bye.*walks to the door and puts on her heels**walks out the door towards the hospital*Please say they didnt notice my big mouth.I'm so dumb!How could I let it slip so easy?Harry just said he loves me and now I might ruin it by him figuring out I'm a witch,great way to lose the guy I love.

ooc:Well that sucks!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*texts back:I'm coming.Be there as soon as I can.**says hurriedly* I'm going to see Carly at the hospital,bye.*walks to the door and puts on her heels**walks out the door towards the hospital*Please say they didnt notice my big mouth.I'm so dumb!How could I let it slip so easy?*sighs*
> 
> ooc:Well that sucks!



OOC: Ok, we've officially got the tickets printed. We're just afraid for the day my dad finds out. They were a lot of money.

Niall: *walks her in and to a room.*

Doctor: *numbs the cut and puts stitches through out it* *finishes and puts those tiny sticky bandage strips all along the cut* You might just want to sit here for a while until you can feel your face again. *smiles*

Carly: Ok...

Niall: *reads his phone* Katelyn's coming to see you...

Carly: *cringes* She's gonna yell at me for going out alone...

Niall: *sighs* I should too, but I'm not going to, love...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Ok, we've officially got the tickets printed. We're just afraid for the day my dad finds out. They were a lot of money.
> 
> Niall: *walks her in and to a room.*
> 
> Doctor: *numbs the cut and puts stitches through out it* *finishes and puts those tiny sticky bandage strips all along the cut* You might just want to sit here for a while until you can feel your face again. *smiles*
> 
> Carly: Ok...
> 
> Niall: *reads his phone* Katelyn's coming to see you...
> 
> Carly: *cringes* She's gonna yell at me for going out alone...
> 
> Niall: *sighs* I should too, but I'm not going to, love...



Katelyn:*walks into the hospital and walks to the front desk* Excuse me,where is Carly Fender today?*she tells her* Thank-you.*walks into the room and looks at her* Carly I am so sorry!If I had paid more attention maybe I could have stopped you.I'm sorry,I was just in a serious talk with Harry.

ooc:Thats great!But thats probably going to be a scary day.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks into the hospital and walks to the front desk* Excuse me,where is Carly Fender today?*she tells her* Thank-you.*walks into the room and looks at her* Carly I am so sorry!If I had paid more attention maybe I could have stopped you.I'm sorry,I was just in a serious talk with Harry.
> 
> ooc:Thats great!But thats probably going to be a scary day.



Carly: No, it's cool. *keeps her head down, so her face doesn't show that much* *sighs*

OOC: Yeah I know, and now one of my friends is dealing with heart break. I feel so bad for her, but I already have a bunch of problems. That's just adding to it... ~sigh~


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: No, it's cool. *keeps her head down, so her face doesn't show that much* *sighs*
> 
> OOC: Yeah I know, and now one of my friends is dealing with heart break. I feel so bad for her, but I already have a bunch of problems. That's just adding to it... ~sigh~



Katelyn:No its not,if I had tried to pay attention to my surroundings a bit more instead of on Harry you wouldnt be here.But also,why were you out alone?Didn't you even consider the possibility that you could get hurt again?

ooc:Aw,I hope you guys figure everythings out!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* We probably won't see him,if he remembers me he should know not to just walk around after hurting my friend.*her eyes widen*Uhm,Jo?Can we go right now,I just realized I let something big slip.



Johanna: Um, sure, let's go.

OOC: Sorry. My mom helped me smooth out my audition. I ended up choosing another song, but it's really good! What happened?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:No its not,if I had tried to pay attention to my surroundings a bit more instead of on Harry you wouldnt be here.But also,why were you out alone?Didn't you even consider the possibility that you could get hurt again?
> 
> ooc:Aw,I hope you guys figure everythings out!



Carly: Don't worry, love over friendship. Always. *sighs* I just wanted to pick something up from somewhere...

OOC: Thanks...


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Um, sure, let's go.
> 
> OOC: Sorry. My mom helped me smooth out my audition. I ended up choosing another song, but it's really good! What happened?





			
				niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Don't worry, love over friendship. Always. *sighs* I just wanted to pick something up from somewhere...
> 
> OOC: Thanks...



Katelyn:*smiles a bit at the word love but then frowns* Yeah,love over friendship.Even if your a witch in love with a muggle.*shakes her head to clear it*

Ooc:Jo and Katelyn are at the hospital with Carly and Niall,good job on the audition!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles a bit at the word love but then frowns* Yeah,love over friendship.Even if your a witch in love with a muggle.*shakes her head to clear it*
> 
> Ooc:Jo and Katelyn are at the hospital with Carly and Niall,good job on the audition!



Carly: That's even better, though...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: That's even better, though...



Katelyn:But what happens when you tell him and he thinks your a disgusting freak?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles a bit at the word love but then frowns* Yeah,love over friendship.Even if your a witch in love with a muggle.*shakes her head to clear it*
> 
> Ooc:Jo and Katelyn are at the hospital with Carly and Niall,good job on the audition!



OOOC: It's tomorrow, but I'm not nervous at all. Just don't wishe me good luck, because wishing good luck is bad luck in Theatre, which is why everyone always says break a leg.

Well, I don't know why break a leg in particular, but it doesn't matter.

Johanna: At least you're concious this time!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOOC: It's tomorrow, but I'm not nervous at all. Just don't wishe me good luck, because wishing good luck is bad luck in Theatre, which is why everyone always says break a leg.
> 
> Well, I don't know why break a leg in particular, but it doesn't matter.
> 
> Johanna: At least you're concious this time!



Ooc:Well break a leg then!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:But what happens when you tell him and he thinks your a disgusting freak?



Johanna: She thinks she may have let something slip accidentally. And actually it might not be a bad idea to hide it. Because if he finds out about you, then he may figure out me, and then who knows about the rest of the manor.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Well break a leg then!



OOC: Thanks!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:But what happens when you tell him and he thinks your a disgusting freak?



Carly: He won't! He loves you for you!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: She thinks she may have let something slip accidentally. And actually it might not be a bad idea to hide it. Because if he finds out about you, then he may figure out me, and then who knows about the rest of the manor.



Carly: *angry now* What would they do!? They care about us!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: She thinks she may have let something slip accidentally. And actually it might not be a bad idea to hide it. Because if he finds out about you, then he may figure out me, and then who knows about the rest of the manor.





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Thanks!





			
				niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: He won't! He loves you for you!



Katelyn:I know he loves me,but it might change.And I wanna tell him but I dunno.*sighs*

Ooc:Welcome!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I know he loves me,but it might change.And I wanna tell him but I dunno.*sighs*
> 
> Ooc:Welcome!



Carly: Me and Niall both know Harry! We know he wouldn't change! He'll still love you! Witch or not, that doesn't change anything!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Me and Niall both know Harry! We know he wouldn't change! He'll still love you! Witch or not, that doesn't change anything!



Katelyn:*nods* Okay,I believe you.Just calm down Carly,you cant blame me for worrying.I've never told anyone about magic before.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *angry now* What would they do!? They care about us!





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Me and Niall both know Harry! We know he wouldn't change! He'll still love you! Witch or not, that doesn't change anything!



Johanna: Well, other than spreading the secret to the entire world, thus the three of us being caught breaking the Statute of Secrecy, nothing.........


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Okay,I believe you.Just calm down Carly,you cant blame me for worrying.I've never told anyone about magic before.



Carly: Well I have, and it's not a big deal!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Well, other than spreading the secret to the entire world, thus the three of us being caught breaking the Statute of Secrecy, nothing.........



Carly: First of all, they won't tell ANYONE! Second of all, I've done it before! Nothing's happened!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Well, other than spreading the secret to the entire world, thus the three of us being caught breaking the Statute of Secrecy, nothing.........



Katelyn:They wouldnt tell anyone,they'd keep it to themselves.



			
				niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Well I have, and it's not a big deal!



Katelyn:I'm sorry okay?!Geez,excuse me for worrying.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: First of all, they won't tell ANYONE! Second of all, I've done it before! Nothing's happened!





jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:They wouldnt tell anyone,they'd keep it to themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:I'm sorry okay?!Geez,excuse me for worrying.



Johanna: Well sorry for attempting to be logical and cautious. *folds her arms and looks away rather than choosing to shout and sream and let her anger out*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Well sorry for attempting to be logical and cautious. *folds her arms and looks away rather than choosing to shout and sream and let her anger out*



Katelyn:I think its logical to tell the boy I love the truth.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I think its logical to tell the boy I love the truth.



Johanna: *genuinely confused* Why are you attempting to convince me? It's not my decision to make. I was just trying to advise you.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *genuinely confused* Why are you attempting to convince me? It's not my decision to make. I was just trying to advise you.



Katelyn:*shrugs* I guess I'm just trying to show what i'm thinking.*sits down* I am never walking in heels to a hospital again.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* I guess I'm just trying to show what i'm thinking.*sits down* I am never walking in heels to a hospital again.



Johanna: *laughs*

OOC: Night! Talk to you tomorrow!


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *rubs her head and sighs* well, Niall and I are going back to our house... I'm guessing you guys are going back to the manor. Louis and Liam texted by the way, they're going to stay at our house with us. But zayn and Harry are going to stay at the manor.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *laughs*
> 
> OOC: Night! Talk to you tomorrow!



Katelyn:*smiles*

Ooc:Night!!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *rubs her head and sighs* well, Niall and I are going back to our house... I'm guessing you guys are going back to the manor. Louis and Liam texted by the way, they're going to stay at our house with us. But zayn and Harry are going to stay at the manor.



Katelyn:*nods and stands up*Sounds cool with me.See you guys later!*takes off her heels**opens the door and walks out towards the manor*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods and stands up*Sounds cool with me.See you guys later!*takes off her heels**opens the door and walks out towards the manor*



Carly: *after she's already gone* well, bye.... *walks hand in hand with niall back to their house*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *after she's already gone* well, bye.... *walks hand in hand with niall back to their house*



Katelyn:*walks into the manor and tries to close the door quietly**puts down her shoes and tip-toes into the kitchen**sees eyes on the kitchen counter and screams**covers her mouth when she sees it Darcy*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks into the manor and tries to close the door quietly**puts down her shoes and tip-toes into the kitchen**sees eyes on the kitchen counter and screams**covers her mouth when she sees it Darcy*



Harry: *runs in from the living room* what's wrong?

Niall: *unlocks the front door and let's them in*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *runs in from the living room* what's wrong?
> 
> Niall: *unlocks the front door and let's them in*



Katelyn:*smiles shyly* I kinda saw our cat's eyes and thought it was a robber.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles shyly* I kinda saw our cat's eyes and thought it was a robber.



Harry: oh ok... *yawns and turns to go upstairs*

Carly: *shows Louis and Liam to their rooms and then starts to get ready for bed*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: oh ok... *yawns and turns to go upstairs*
> 
> Carly: *shows Louis and Liam to their rooms and then starts to get ready for bed*



Katelyn:*bites her lip* Harry!Would you want me to tell you all my secrets?No matter how bad?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*bites her lip* Harry!Would you want me to tell you all my secrets?No matter how bad?



Harry: of course! But... In the morning, love? I'm tired...

Carly: *lays down in the bed across from Niall's bed on the other side I'd the master bedroom*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: of course! But... In the morning, love? I'm tired...
> 
> Carly: *lays down in the bed across from Niall's bed on the other side I'd the master bedroom*



Katelyn:*nods* Sure,in the morning.*walks over and kisses him on the cheek* Night Curly.*smiles and walks up to her room*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Sure,in the morning.*walks over and kisses him on the cheek* Night Curly.*smiles and walks up to her room*



Harry: goodnight little miss. *goes up to his own room and falls asleep*

Carly: *falls asleep, ignoring the pain in her cut*

OOC: goodnight! I'll be on tomorrow after school!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: goodnight little miss. *goes up to his own room and falls asleep*
> 
> Carly: *falls asleep, ignoring the pain in her cut*
> 
> OOC: goodnight! I'll be on tomorrow after school!



Katelyn:*smiles**gets changed into her pajamas and lays in bed* I'm telling him tomorrow I suppose.*falls asleep dreaming of his reaction*

Ooc:Night!See ya then!


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*wakes and sits up**stretches and yawns**sighs and walks to her closet and picks out denim shorts and a One Direction tanktop**walks downstairs to the kitchen and starts to cook breakfast singing Superhero*

Ooc:Went back to school today!Apparently that makes me the victim of many hugs and being tazed!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*wakes and sits up**stretches and yawns**sighs and walks to her closet and picks out denim shorts and a One Direction tanktop**walks downstairs to the kitchen and starts to cook breakfast singing Superhero*
> 
> Ooc:Went back to school today!Apparently that makes me the victim of many hugs and being tazed!



OOC: tazed?

Carly: *wakes up and takes pain medicine for her cut* *sighs and gets dressed a pink tank top, with tan shorts, and curls her hair/beachy waves or whatever you want to call it*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: tazed?
> 
> Carly: *wakes up and takes pain medicine for her cut* *sighs and gets dressed a pink tank top, with tan shorts, and curls her hair/beachy waves or whatever you want to call it*



Ooc:Haha yeah!Its when you poke someone really hard on both of their sides like on their ribs and the stronger you are or the harder you do it the more it hurts.So a couple of my football player friends just had to do it to me! I love em' but I swear they get on my nerves!

Katelyn:*finishes her breakfast and sits at the counter eating**hums WMYB*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Haha yeah!Its when you poke someone really hard on both of their sides like on their ribs and the stronger you are or the harder you do it the more it hurts.So a couple of my football player friends just had to do it to me! I love em' but I swear they get on my nerves!
> 
> Katelyn:*finishes her breakfast and sits at the counter eating**hums WMYB*



OOC: Oh ok! I'm sorry I didn't know what it meant!

Carly: *goes downstair and makes pancakes and sausage for the boys* *puts out Boston's food bowl*

Harry: *comes downstairs and walks into the kitchen, eating out of a box of cereal* Morning, love. *yawns*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Oh ok! I'm sorry I didn't know what it meant!
> 
> Carly: *goes downstair and makes pancakes and sausage for the boys* *puts out Boston's food bowl*
> 
> Harry: *comes downstairs and walks into the kitchen, eating out of a box of cereal* Morning, love. *yawns*



Katelyn:*smiles* Morning sleepyhead.*finishes and cleans her plate**sits back down and plays with her hands**Darcy come up to her feet and she picks her up*

OOc:Haha its okay!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Morning sleepyhead.*finishes and cleans her plate**sits back down and plays with her hands**Darcy come up to her feet and she picks her up*
> 
> OOc:Haha its okay!



Harry: *smiles and puts the cereal box up* So do you wanna come to the studio today? Me and the boys have to record. Carly's gonna come with Niall too.

Carly: *brushes her teeth after they all have breakfast* *yawns and grabs her keys*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *smiles and puts the cereal box up* So do you wanna come to the studio today? Me and the boys have to record. Carly's gonna come with Niall too.
> 
> Carly: *brushes her teeth after they all have breakfast* *yawns and grabs her keys*



Katelyn:*grins and nods excitedly* Yes please!*stops* Oh wow,I need to learn how to calm down.*puts her hair up in a messy ponytail and looks around* No food for Darcy though...I'll be right back.*runs upstairs**takes out her wand and points out towards the window* Accio cat food. *Cat food from the backyard comes through the window,she puts down her wand* Huh,the one place I didnt look.*shrugs and walks back down* Found some!*fills her a bowl*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins and nods excitedly* Yes please!*stops* Oh wow,I need to learn how to calm down.*puts her hair up in a messy ponytail and looks around* No food for Darcy though...I'll be right back.*runs upstairs**takes out her wand and points out towards the window* Accio cat food. *Cat food from the backyard comes through the window,she puts down her wand* Huh,the one place I didnt look.*shrugs and walks back down* Found some!*fills her a bowl*



Harry: *nods and laughs* Well, we'd best get going* *already dressed* *heads to the door*

Carly: *walks out the door with Niall, smiling*

Max: *as they're walking by, comes out from behind the corner*

Carly: N-Niall...

Max: *grabs Carly by the hair and starts to drag her with him*

Niall: I don't think so, jerk. *takes his arm and twists it backwards, so Carly's free* Now I'll give you five seconds to run.

Max: *narrows his eyes* And what do you think you're going to do about it? *trips Carly to her knees*

Niall: That's it. *knocks him down and smashes his head on the concrete*

Max: *takes out his wand* Stupefy! Haha, twit!

Niall: *knocked out*

Max: Let's go. *drags Carly by her arm*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *nods and laughs* Well, we'd best get going* *already dressed* *heads to the door*
> 
> Carly: *walks out the door with Niall, smiling*
> 
> Max: *as they're walking by, comes out from behind the corner*
> 
> Carly: N-Niall...
> 
> Max: *grabs Carly by the hair and starts to drag her with him*
> 
> Niall: I don't think so, jerk. *takes his arm and twists it backwards, so Carly's free* Now I'll give you five seconds to run.
> 
> Max: *narrows his eyes* And what do you think you're going to do about it? *trips Carly to her knees*
> 
> Niall: That's it. *knocks him down and smashes his head on the concrete*
> 
> Max: *takes out his wand* Stupefy! Haha, twit!
> 
> Niall: *knocked out*
> 
> Max: Let's go. *drags Carly by her arm*



Katelyn:*Nods*Sure thing,just one more thing.*runs up quickly and puts on a hoodie**grabs her wand* Just in case.*runs back down and out the door*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*Nods*Sure thing,just one more thing.*runs up quickly and puts on a hoodie**grabs her wand* Just in case.*runs back down and out the door*



Harry: *walks with her to the studio* *when they get there* Something's not right... Niall is always the first one here...

Carly: *kicking and screaming* LET ME GO! I SAID LET ME GO!!!!!!!

Max: Shut up! *hits her across the face* I SAID shut up! *takes her into an old abandoned warehouse* Maybe a little old fashioned, but it'll work, I guess. *grabs a twist tie out of his pocket and ties Carly to a pole* Now where should we begin? *starts looking around for things to hurt her with* This would work nicely... *grins and holds up a nine inch switchblade*

Carly: *screams and shakes her head*

Max: SHUT UP ALREADY! *ties rope around her mouth so she can't talk*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *walks with her to the studio* *when they get there* Something's not right... Niall is always the first one here...
> 
> Carly: *kicking and screaming* LET ME GO! I SAID LET ME GO!!!!!!!
> 
> Max: Shut up! *hits her across the face* I SAID shut up! *takes her into an old abandoned warehouse* Maybe a little old fashioned, but it'll work, I guess. *grabs a twist tie out of his pocket and ties Carly to a pole* Now where should we begin? *starts looking around for things to hurt her with* This would work nicely... *grins and holds up a nine inch switchblade*
> 
> Carly: *screams and shakes her head*
> 
> Max: SHUT UP ALREADY! *ties rope around her mouth so she can't talk*



Katelyn:Really?Do you think they're okay?*remembers Max and all the color leaves her face* Ha-harry?You d-don't think Carly's ex-boyfriend hurt them do you?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Really?Do you think they're okay?*remembers Max and all the color leaves her face* Ha-harry?You d-don't think Carly's ex-boyfriend hurt them do you?



Harry: I'm not sure.... Why would he do that? *hadn't heard anything much about that yesterday*

Carly: *struggling to get free, but she can't*

Max: That's right... You can't get away. *carves his name into the inside of her arm with the knife* Oh, hey look, a power saw? *laughs* That's for leaving and this will be too.... *grins*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: I'm not sure.... Why would he do that? *hadn't heard anything much about that yesterday*
> 
> Carly: *struggling to get free, but she can't*
> 
> Max: That's right... You can't get away. *carves his name into the inside of her arm with the knife* Oh, hey look, a power saw? *laughs* That's for leaving and this will be too.... *grins*



Katelyn:*shakes her head* He's angry and dangerous.You don't know what he can do,what I can do,what alot of people can do.I have to go look for them!*walks out and heads to their house looking*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head* He's angry and dangerous.You don't know what he can do,what I can do,what alot of people can do.I have to go look for them!*walks out and heads to their house looking*



Harry: I'll come with you. *follows her*

Max: *puts a nice long mark on her stomach with the power saw*

Carly: *her pink tank top turns red* *her eyes show no pain, but she's in so much of it*

Max: There's no one to help you now is there? *laughs again*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: I'll come with you. *follows her*
> 
> Max: *puts a nice long mark on her stomach with the power saw*
> 
> Carly: *her pink tank top turns red* *her eyes show no pain, but she's in so much of it*
> 
> Max: There's no one to help you now is there? *laughs again*



Katelyn:*keeps looking gripping her wand in her hoodie pocket* I dunno if thats the best idea,if they are hurt and with Max its going to get dangerous.You could get hurt,and I'm not letting that happen.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*keeps looking gripping her wand in her hoodie pocket* I dunno if thats the best idea,if they are hurt and with Max its going to get dangerous.You could get hurt,and I'm not letting that happen.



Harry: Katelyn, please. I'm a guy. And he's a lot smaller than I am. He's not going to hurt me. Trust me. *keeps following her*

Max: And I know just what to do with you now. Let's get you out of here...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Katelyn, please. I'm a guy. And he's a lot smaller than I am. He's not going to hurt me. Trust me. *keeps following her*
> 
> Max: And I know just what to do with you now. Let's get you out of here...



Katelyn:Sure Harry,whatever you say.*shakes her head* If only I told you sooner.*keeps looking* Where the nandos are they!?*groans and keeps looking*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Sure Harry,whatever you say.*shakes her head* If only I told you sooner.*keeps looking* Where the nandos are they!?*groans and keeps looking*



Max: *pulls her out of the building* Now, where's the closest bridge....

Niall: *just starting to come to*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Max: *pulls her out of the building* Now, where's the closest bridge....
> 
> Niall: *just starting to come to*



Katelyn:*finds Niall**runs over and crouches by him* Niall!Oh my gosh,are you okay?Was it Max,did he stun you?Wheres Carly?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finds Niall**runs over and crouches by him* Niall!Oh my gosh,are you okay?Was it Max,did he stun you?Wheres Carly?



Niall: *looks up at Harry* Uhh no. I'm fine. I don't know where Carly went! He took her somewhere!

OOC: Dinner! Be back in just a couple minutes. I don't eat much.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *looks up at Harry* Uhh no. I'm fine. I don't know where Carly went! He took her somewhere!
> 
> OOC: Dinner! Be back in just a couple minutes. I don't eat much.



Katelyn:*rolls her eyes* I'm going to tell him sometime,especially after today.*her eyes widen* Oh my god!Well thats terrible!We have to look faster,where would a phycopath take a girl who he still loves?He probably wants to...*gulps* Oh no,he wouldnt.

OOc:Okay!See ya real soon then!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*rolls her eyes* I'm going to tell him sometime,especially after today.*her eyes widen* Oh my god!Well thats terrible!We have to look faster,where would a phycopath take a girl who he still loves?He probably wants to...*gulps* Oh no,he wouldnt.
> 
> OOc:Okay!See ya real soon then!



Niall: What are you thinking? We should get there fast, he could move her at any time.

Max: *gets to the front of the building*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: What are you thinking? We should get there fast, he could move her at any time.
> 
> Max: *gets to the front of the building*



Katelyn:*says with fear in her eyes* What if he decides if he can't have her,noone can.Theres only one way to do that isn't there?We have to hurry!*starts to run in th direction of the building**takes her wand out while running*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*says with fear in her eyes* What if he decides if he can't have her,noone can.Theres only one way to do that isn't there?We have to hurry!*starts to run in th direction of the building**takes her wand out while running*



Harry: I'm gonna go back. No sense in getting caught up in this....

Max: *he accidentally drops her, but then tries to get her again*

Niall: *follows after her*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: I'm gonna go back. No sense in getting caught up in this....
> 
> Max: *he accidentally drops her, but then tries to get her again*
> 
> Niall: *follows after her*



Katelyn:*shes very mad and scared so she doesnt mean to yell at him but her anger takes her over* Fine,don't try to help our friend!*keeps running to the building**very close*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: I'm here!!!!!

What's going on?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I'm here!!!!!
> 
> What's going on?



Ooc:Hey!Carly's ex-boyfriend came back and took her now Katelyn and Niall are almost to them!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shes very mad and scared so she doesnt mean to yell at him but her anger takes her over* Fine,don't try to help our friend!*keeps running to the building**very close*



Harry: *sighs* Maybe the reason everyone leaves her is because she treats them like they're nothing* *goes and buys a bus ticket back to London*

Max: *pulls Carly back onto her feet by her hair* We need to get moving before any trouble gets here...

OOC: Sorry I disappeared. i went to hang out with my guy friend. He's really amazing...


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Hey!Carly's ex-boyfriend came back and took her now Katelyn and Niall are almost to them!



OOC: Okay. Now, let me think of a reason as to why Johanna's been absent........




OH! What if we say Max came to the mansion looking for Carly but found Johanna and rather than making a mess by killing her, which was alert them that he had been by, he stuck Johanna in her sleep, unable to wake up from nightmares or whatever?

Just an idea, we don't have to go with that.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *sighs* Maybe the reason everyone leaves her is because she treats them like they're nothing* *goes and buys a bus ticket back to London*
> 
> Max: *pulls Carly back onto her feet by her hair* We need to get moving before any trouble gets here...
> 
> OOC: Sorry I disappeared. i went to hang out with my guy friend. He's really amazing...



Katelyn:*frowns at yelling at him but finally sees them* You!You scum!You're mental!Whats the matter with you!?*points her wand at him*If you make me lose my friend and the boy I love I'll make sure you never see daylight again!

Ooc:Aw,its ok!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Okay. Now, let me think of a reason as to why Johanna's been absent........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH! What if we say Max came to the mansion looking for Carly but found Johanna and rather than making a mess by killing her, which was alert them that he had been by, he stuck Johanna in her sleep, unable to wake up from nightmares or whatever?
> 
> Just an idea, we don't have to go with that.



OOC: That wouldn't make very much sense. I like it, but he was hiding the whole time... So ehhh....


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: That wouldn't make very much sense. I like it, but he was hiding the whole time... So ehhh....



OOC: Oh. I see where you're coming from.

I think I just wanted a reason besides laziness for Johanna not being there.

I don't know what now. Suggestions?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Oh. I see where you're coming from.
> 
> I think I just wanted a reason besides laziness for Johanna not being there.
> 
> I don't know what now. Suggestions?



Ooc:Um,I don't know.What about she was in town looking around trying to see if she could see anything that reminded her of her old life?I know its bad but hey,its an idea!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns at yelling at him but finally sees them* You!You scum!You're mental!Whats the matter with you!?*points her wand at him*If you make me lose my friend and the boy I love I'll make sure you never see daylight again!
> 
> Ooc:Aw,its ok!



Max: And what do you plan to do about it? *takes out his wand and points it at her*

Harry: *gets on the first bus back to London* Good riddance...


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Um,I don't know.What about she was in town looking around trying to see if she could see anything that reminded her of her old life?I know its bad but hey,its an idea!



OOC: Probably gonna go with that. Maybe she found a clue?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Max: And what do you plan to do about it? *takes out his wand and points it at her*
> 
> Harry: *gets on the first bus back to London* Good riddance...



Katelyn:*glares*This. _Expelliarmus_!_Stupefy_!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Probably gonna go with that. Maybe she found a clue?



Ooc:Sure,if you wanna.


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *leaning against a wall* *listening in on a conversation*

Voice 1: Oh yes, things haven't really been good over there, not for a long time. Never a word of good news.

Voice 2: If only we could get to places before the Order! The darmn Order is always ahead! Yes, things have been low, especially after what happened at the school-

Voice 1: Yes, that was terrible. Poor Tom- he's a wreck, between that and-

Voice 2: Yes what Tom's going through is bad, but I feel more sorry for Little One. Being who she is at so young of an age-

Voice 1: You're right, it's a tragedy, what's probably going to happen. We all know it. She was acting so brave before she left she nearly had me convinced - and Tom is heart broken.

Voice 2: She really is the best of us. It's unlikely, but maybe she will come back.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*glares*This. _Expelliarmus_!_Stupefy_!



Max: *falls backwards*

Carly: *hits the ground when she leaves his grip*

OOC: We should pause :3 I'm going back down to my guy friends house.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Max: *falls backwards*
> 
> Carly: *hits the ground when she leaves his grip*
> 
> OOC: We should pause :3 I'm going back down to my guy friends house.



Katelyn:*runs over to him* _Obliviate_. *erases his memory**walks over to Carly and picks her up so her arm is over her shoulder* C'mon Carls,we have to take care of you.*uses one hand to call Harry but it goes to voicemail* Harry,I'm sorry.I shouldn't have yelled I was just really mad and scared.Where are you?Carly's hurt bad and I need to tell you something I've needed to tell you for awhile.Please call me back or text me,I'm really sorry.I love you.*hangs up*

Ooc:Bye!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*runs over to him* _Obliviate_. *erases his memory**walks over to Carly and picks her up so her arm is over her shoulder* C'mon Carls,we have to take care of you.*uses one hand to call Harry but it goes to voicemail* Harry,I'm sorry.I shouldn't have yelled I was just really mad and scared.Where are you?Carly's hurt bad and I need to tell you something I've needed to tell you for awhile.Please call me back or text me,I'm really sorry.I love you.*hangs up*
> 
> Ooc:Bye!



Carly: *frees her hands and mouth* I'm fine, I'm fine.

Harry: *sees the Welcome To London sign* Finally.... *sees his phone and ignores it*


----------



## Fairywings

*the two voices go away*

Johanna: *waits for a moment* *looks around the wall* *sees no one there* Darn it!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *frees her hands and mouth* I'm fine, I'm fine.
> 
> Harry: *sees the Welcome To London sign* Finally.... *sees his phone and ignores it*



Katelyn:Are you sure?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Are you sure?



Carly: Yeah... *rubs her eyes*

Harry: *gets off of the bus and heads for his house*

OOC: If I didn't already have enough problems, now one of my friends and I had a HUGE fight.... Couldn't get much worse...


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yeah... *rubs her eyes*
> 
> Harry: *gets off of the bus and heads for his house*
> 
> OOC: If I didn't already have enough problems, now one of my friends and I had a HUGE fight.... Couldn't get much worse...



OOC: Ouch..............Are you okay?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yeah... *rubs her eyes*
> 
> Harry: *gets off of the bus and heads for his house*
> 
> OOC: If I didn't already have enough problems, now one of my friends and I had a HUGE fight.... Couldn't get much worse...



Katelyn:*nods* If you're sure.*checks her phone and frowns* Hey,Carls.Does Harry get mad easily,like if a person yelled at him once?

Ooc:Aw I'm sorry!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Ouch..............Are you okay?





jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* If you're sure.*checks her phone and frowns* Hey,Carls.Does Harry get mad easily,like if a person yelled at him once?
> 
> Ooc:Aw I'm sorry!



OOC: Ehhh I don't know.... It's really hard right now I guess....

Carly: No, but he's heartbroken REALLY easily, why?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Ehhh I don't know.... It's really hard right now I guess....
> 
> Carly: No, but he's heartbroken REALLY easily, why?



Katelyn:*looks at her guilty and sad* Because I yelled at him while we came to get you and he hasn't answered my message.Oh my gosh I didnt mean too,I was angry and scared.I can't believe I'm so dumb.

Ooc:Omg I hope everything works out!I'm really sorry about everything going on!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her guilty and sad* Because I yelled at him while we came to get you and he hasn't answered my message.Oh my gosh I didnt mean too,I was angry and scared.I can't believe I'm so dumb.
> 
> Ooc:Omg I hope everything works out!I'm really sorry about everything going on!



Harry: *puts his stuff down in his room and stays there*

Carly: Well, you should have been more careful, mate.

OOC: Thanks.... I'm sure I'll get over it one day....


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *puts his stuff down in his room and stays there*
> 
> Carly: Well, you should have been more careful, mate.
> 
> OOC: Thanks.... I'm sure I'll get over it one day....



Katelyn:I didnt know though!How could I have been more careful if I didnt even know?*sighs and puts her head in her hands* You know what,you're right.I'm an idiot who doesn't deserve someone like Harry,it was probably just a matter of time before he realized that too.I should just leave everyone alone,you guys would be better off anyway.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I didnt know though!How could I have been more careful if I didnt even know?*sighs and puts her head in her hands* You know what,you're right.I'm an idiot who doesn't deserve someone like Harry,it was probably just a matter of time before he realized that too.I should just leave everyone alone,you guys would be better off anyway.



Carly: *sighs* You know that we need you to stay. I'm sure Harry will come back one day.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sighs* You know that we need you to stay. I'm sure Harry will come back one day.



Katelyn:Even if he does he'll just hate me like he does now,I know I would.He probably never wants to talk to me again.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Even if he does he'll just hate me like he does now,I know I would.He probably never wants to talk to me again.



Carly: I'm sure he does. You just hurt his feelings... That's all....

OOC: My friend got shot in the foot and has to have his foot amputated....  Seriously?


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I'm sure he does. You just hurt his feelings... That's all....
> 
> OOC: My friend got shot in the foot and has to have his foot amputated....  Seriously?



OOC: Oh......that just sucks......................

Johanna: *trying to figure out what to do*


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Oh......that just sucks......................
> 
> Johanna: *trying to figure out what to do*



OOC: Yeah. I'm crying and praying for him right now. He was hunting with his cousin or his brother or something, and they accidentally shot him in the foot. They have to take it off....


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:Thats it?Carly I made the boy I love leave me and his friends just because I can't control my anger!*sighs* I'm going home.*stands and runs to the manor*

Ooc:I'm really sorry about your friend,Peyton.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Yeah. I'm crying and praying for him right now. He was hunting with his cousin or his brother or something, and they accidentally shot him in the foot. They have to take it off....



OOC: Oh no...............

Johanna: *sits down and wraps her arms around her legs* You are not going to cry. You are not going to cry.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Thats it?Carly I made the boy I love leave me and his friends just because I can't control my anger!*sighs* I'm going home.*stands and runs to the manor*
> 
> Ooc:I'm really sorry about your friend,Peyton.



Carly: *sighs and turns to Niall* I know she needs someone to stay with her, but she always blows up.... Maybe we should look into getting her help...

Niall: Yeah....

Carly: Don't mention it though... *takes his hand and starts to walk home, forgetting about her open cuts*

OOC: It's ok... I'm just praying he'll be ok... He's just a teenager. Maybe 14... He did nothing to deserve this. He's such a great guy...


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sighs and turns to Niall* I know she needs someone to stay with her, but she always blows up.... Maybe we should look into getting her help...
> 
> Niall: Yeah....
> 
> Carly: Don't mention it though... *takes his hand and starts to walk home, forgetting about her open cuts*
> 
> OOC: It's ok... I'm just praying he'll be ok... He's just a teenager. Maybe 14... He did nothing to deserve this. He's such a great guy...



OOC: I feel sorry for him. By no means should anyone be blaming themselves though. It was an accident.

And I think all of the characters need help in this. Except maybe the guys.

Johanna: *looks up into the sky*


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I feel sorry for him. By no means should anyone be blaming themselves though. It was an accident.
> 
> And I think all of the characters need help in this. Except maybe the guys.
> 
> Johanna: *looks up into the sky*



OOC: That's true...


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *sighs as they walk*

OOC: I've made a decision. I'm going to TRY to stop caring about love. Someone will love me when the time is right. They're supposed to find me, not me find them... Cause that's just not how it works...


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sighs as they walk*
> 
> OOC: I've made a decision. I'm going to TRY to stop caring about love. Someone will love me when the time is right. They're supposed to find me, not me find them... Cause that's just not how it works...



OOC: I don't give a care, haven't for a few years now. I never even want to fall in love. Too independant to stand it. Besides, my mom says that in high school and stuff it's just "practice relationships", since very very few people stay tin love and together with the person they dated in school.

Johanna: *attempts to pull herself together*


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I don't give a care, haven't for a few years now. I never even want to fall in love. Too independant to stand it. Besides, my mom says that in high school and stuff it's just "practice relationships", since very very few people stay tin love and together with the person they dated in school.
> 
> Johanna: *attempts to pull herself together*



OOC: Yeah. Well, I just figure it's better not to care about it right this minute, and let someone come to me instead. It's better than beating myself up over it. Trying to be society's view on "perfect". Done with that. Someone's gonna love me for me, or not love me at all. Plain as that.

Carly: *opens the front door, and throws her keys on the table*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Yeah. Well, I just figure it's better not to care about it right this minute, and let someone come to me instead. It's better than beating myself up over it. Trying to be society's view on "perfect". Done with that. Someone's gonna love me for me, or not love me at all. Plain as that.
> 
> Carly: *opens the front door, and throws her keys on the table*



OOC: That's a really good goal. Be yourself. Do things for you, not because of society. Society's overrated anyway.

Johanna: *shakes her head* *stands up* *start walking down the street*


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: That's a really good goal. Be yourself. Do things for you, not because of society. Society's overrated anyway.
> 
> Johanna: *shakes her head* *stands up* *start walking down the street*



OOC: Thanks  And that is 100% accurate. I'm sick of looking around and seeing people trying to be perfect. I'll admit I'm not perfect, and FINALLY I'm ok with that. 

Carly: *goes upstairs and washes her face* *comes back downstairs, towel drying her face* *turns on the TV*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Thanks  And that is 100% accurate. I'm sick of looking around and seeing people trying to be perfect. I'll admit I'm not perfect, and FINALLY I'm ok with that.
> 
> Carly: *goes upstairs and washes her face* *comes back downstairs, towel drying her face* *turns on the TV*



OOC: I know. And it's good to feel that way. When I have that thought on occasion, it reminds me of some lyrics from a song by Staind, called "So Far Away"

"And I can't forget I'm not ashamed
To be the person that I am today"

Johanna: *hangs her head as it starts to rain*


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I know. And it's good to feel that way. When I have that thought on occasion, it reminds me of some lyrics from a song by Staind, called "So Far Away"
> 
> "And I can't forget I'm not ashamed
> To be the person that I am today"
> 
> Johanna: *hangs her head as it starts to rain*



OOC: I like that! And I don't feel like this all the time, but it's a good moment when I do,because for me it's usually the opposite.

Carly: *eats popcorn as she watches her TV* I'm starting to hate the streaks I put in my hair... *sighs*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Cool, Well, I gtg, talk to ya tomorrow.

Johanna: *gets to the manor and heads up to bed without a word*


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Cool, Well, I gtg, talk to ya tomorrow.
> 
> Johanna: *gets to the manor and heads up to bed without a word*



OOC: Ok goodnight!

Carly: *goes up to bed, but sleeps restlessly*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*wakes up and runs over to her phone**sees Harry didnt call or text her but Jason did**sighs and brushes her hair and puts on a sweatshirt**sits back on the bed and pets Darcy*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *wakes up, gets out of bed, stretches, brushes her hair and gets dressed* *yawns*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*her phone rings and she jumps up to get it* Hello?Harry?

Jason:No I have an irish accent,love.*laughs*

Katelyn:*rolls her eyes and sits down on her bed* What do you want Jason?

Jason:Wah,what happened?Last time I called you you were all happy and bubbly like usual.

Katelyn:*sighs* No,I'm fine.Did you need something?I'm busy.

Jason:Yeah,sure you were.I was just calling to tell you I'm coming to Mullingar and we are hanging out!

Katelyn:*lies*I dunno...I'm kinda busy today.

Jason:No you're not,I can tell.I've known you since you were three and I was four,I can read you like a book.We're hanging out today and thers nothing you can say to change that.

Katelyn:*groans* Fine,whatever.Where do you wanna meet up?

Jason:I'll go to that place you're staying,I still have the message where you told me where it is.Bye Cookie,I'll be there in a bit!*hangs up*

Katelyn:*sighs and goes to get dressed*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *grabs her skateboard and heads out into town* *yawns and pulls a fedora on while she boards*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *wakes up* *notices here clothes are still damp from getting caught in the rain* Darn.......... *gets dressed and looks at herself in the mirror* I look like I just died or something.......


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*gets dressed in black skinny jeans,a purple plaid shirt rolled up to the elbows and a purple beanie**skips makeup and grabs her phone**walks downstairs and puts on her black converse**hears a knocking at the door and goes and opens it**sees a fifteen year old boy with warm brown eyes and black hair that falls in his eyes in denim skinny jeans and a band t-shirt on with red converse*Hi Jason.*walks out and closes the door *

Jason:*grins and picks her up in a hug* Cookie!I can't believe how different you are!And why is it such a long walk to the door?*puts her down*

Katelyn:*rolls her eyes and fixes her beanie* I'm not that different,I've just gotten taller.

Jason:Not by much,you're still a leprechaun.*puts his arm around her shoulders and walks down towards town*Lets go get something to eat,you're probably ten times hungrier than me!

Katelyn:I'm not that hungry actually.*she hasn't eaten since yesterday morning*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: I'm just going to go shopping by myself, I've beenn wearing the same outfit for a week! I can wait for the room stuff, but I need other clothes! *grabs her wallet and goes downstairs* *thinks for a minute* I'll just skip breakfast and go.


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*they sit down at a table outside infront of Starbucks**plays with her fingers*

Jason:*frowns* Whats up?You're voice sounds like you've been crying.

Katelyn:*shrugs* Maybe its because I'm getting sick?

Jason:When are you gonna stop lyin' to me?I don't care what you did I just wanna know.

Katelyn:*sighs* I kinda yelled at Harry because I was mad and now he hates me,won't answer my calls and texts and he's probably back home.

Jason:*shakes his head* When are you going to learn how to control your anger?You have to realize that when you're angry you do stupid things!

Katelyn:*sniffs* I didnt mean to,I was just scared.I'm sorry Brownie.

Jason:Tell him that,not me.*takes a drink from his soda*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *wearing a white button up shirt, un tucked, a black vest, a crooked bow tie, black high top converse, and the fedora* *skates to Starbucks and gets a latte*

OOC: Awkward... Didin't see your post about those two going to Starbucks before I posted this.


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *leaves the mansion* *starts walking to town*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *wearing a white button up shirt, un tucked, a black vest, a crooked bow tie, black high top converse, and the fedora* *skates to Starbucks and gets a latte*
> 
> OOC: Awkward... Didin't see your post about those two going to Starbucks before I posted this.



Ooc:Its cool,you can pretend she doesnt see them yet or not at all if you want.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Its cool,you can pretend she doesnt see them yet or not at all if you want.



OOC: Carly won't notice them 

Carly: *gets her latte and leaves* *yawns and walks to the furniture shop*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *walks into a huge store* This is where I'll find what I need.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Carly won't notice them
> 
> Carly: *gets her latte and leaves* *yawns and walks to the furniture shop*



Jason:So I was right when I said you loved him?

Katelyn:*nods*

Jasonid he ever say if he loved you?

Katelyn:*wipes a tear away from her eye and nods again* Yes,then I went and screwed everything up.

Jason:I'm sure he still does cookie,hes just mad.He'll come around,why don't you try to call or text him?

Katelyn:*shakes her head* He won't answer.

Jason:Then text him,I triple dog dare you.*smiles*

Katelyn:*rolls her eyes* Fine,but he won't care.*takes out her phone and texts Harry:Harry please answer me,I'm really sorry!If you don't love me anymore I understand just please tell me so I know for sure,I hate not knowing and going around hoping you'll come back when you won't.Please,just talk to me or let me explain everything and you don't have to talk to me.**sighs sends it and shows Jason*

Jason:*nods* Very nice,now lets go do something!*stands up*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Jason:So I was right when I said you loved him?
> 
> Katelyn:*nods*
> 
> Jasonid he ever say if he loved you?
> 
> Katelyn:*wipes a tear away from her eye and nods again* Yes,then I went and screwed everything up.
> 
> Jason:I'm sure he still does cookie,hes just mad.He'll come around,why don't you try to call or text him?
> 
> Katelyn:*shakes her head* He won't answer.
> 
> Jason:Then text him,I triple dog dare you.*smiles*
> 
> Katelyn:*rolls her eyes* Fine,but he won't care.*takes out her phone and texts Harry:Harry please answer me,I'm really sorry!If you don't love me anymore I understand just please tell me so I know for sure,I hate not knowing and going around hoping you'll come back when you won't.Please,just talk to me or let me explain everything and you don't have to talk to me.**sighs sends it and shows Jason*
> 
> Jason:*nods* Very nice,now lets go do something!*stands up*



Harry: *picks up his phone* *not sure how to reply, so his fingers move across the keys, doing nothing for a bit* *finally texts back: Well i don't hate you...* *sighs and throws his phone at the wall, but it doesn't break*

Carly: *picks out some furniture for the house*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *grabs a bunch of pairs of black and khaki slacks and jeans* *gets some plain solid color t-shirts* What else? I just want basics, not anything fancy............shoes, that's what I need! *heads to find the shoe section*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *picks up his phone* *not sure how to reply, so his fingers move across the keys, doing nothing for a bit* *finally texts back: Well i don't hate you...* *sighs and throws his phone at the wall, but it doesn't break*
> 
> Carly: *picks out some furniture for the house*



Katelyn:*feels her phone vibrate and looks at it curiously* Whos that?

Jason:Maybe its him!You owe me if it is.

Katelyn:*rolls her eyes and looks at her phone**looks at the message shocked*

Jason:If you keep rolling your eyes they're going to roll out of your head.

Katelyn:*glares at him but looks back at her phone* Harry texted back...he said he doesnt hate me.

Jason:Well thats something!

Katelyn:Yeah,I guess.*texts back:Well thats better to know I guess.I'll leave you alone now,you're most likely already sick of me.**sends it and puts her phone away*So what are we doing?

Jason:*thinks* Shopping?

Katelyn:*shrugs* I need some winter clothes I suppose.

Jason:Yeah!Lets go!*drags her to the huge clothes store*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *lost in the clothes store, looking for the shoe section*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*feels her phone vibrate and looks at it curiously* Whos that?
> 
> Jason:Maybe its him!You owe me if it is.
> 
> Katelyn:*rolls her eyes and looks at her phone**looks at the message shocked*
> 
> Jason:If you keep rolling your eyes they're going to roll out of your head.
> 
> Katelyn:*glares at him but looks back at her phone* Harry texted back...he said he doesnt hate me.
> 
> Jason:Well thats something!
> 
> Katelyn:Yeah,I guess.*texts back:Well thats better to know I guess.I'll leave you alone now,you're most likely already sick of me.**sends it and puts her phone away*So what are we doing?
> 
> Jason:*thinks* Shopping?
> 
> Katelyn:*shrugs* I need some winter clothes I suppose.
> 
> Jason:Yeah!Lets go!*drags her to the huge clothes store*



Harry: *picks up his phone* *texts back: Quit putting yourself down. That's one thing I don't like about you. I'm not sick of you. Like, jeez... x*

Carly: *thinks to herself* It's gonna get really cold soon... *starts to skate to the clothing store* *the furniture will be delivered to the house later*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *lost in the clothes store, looking for the shoe section*





niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *picks up his phone* *texts back: Quit putting yourself down. That's one thing I don't like about you. I'm not sick of you. Like, jeez... x*
> 
> Carly: *thinks to herself* It's gonna get really cold soon... *starts to walk to the clothing store*



Katelyn:*texts:I'm sorry,I just thought you were.I'll stop doing that,and if tats one thing you don't like about me what are the rest?**walks in* Lets see...

Jason:*takes her hand and drags her too the clothes in her size**picks out some clothes and shoves them to her*Go try these on.Now.

Katelyn:*takes them and sighs* Yes sir.Take my phone,I dont wanna lose it.*hands it out*

Jason:*takes it*

Katelyn:*walks over to the fitting room*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*texts:I'm sorry,I just thought you were.I'll stop doing that.**walks in* Lets see...
> 
> Jason:*takes her hand and drags her too the clothes in her size**picks out some clothes and shoves them to her*Go try these on.Now.
> 
> Katelyn:*takes them and sighs* Yes sir.Take my phone,I dont wanna lose it.*hands it out*
> 
> Jason:*takes it*
> 
> Katelyn:*walks over to the fitting room*



Johanna: *still loking for the shoes*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *still loking for the shoes*



Jason:*sees her and walks over* Are you lost?You look like a lost puppy.

Katelyn:*walks out in a black long sleeve shirt,skinny jeans and a parka without sleeves**looks around* Jason?How does this look?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Jason:*sees her and walks over* Are you lost?You look like a lost puppy.
> 
> Katelyn:*walks out in a black long sleeve shirt,skinny jeans and a parka without sleeves**looks around* Jason?How does this look?



Johanna: Yeah. I can't find the shoes in this place. *thinks* _Yeah, in more ways than one._


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Yeah. I can't find the shoes in this place. *thinks* _Yeah, in more ways than one._



Jason:*smiles* They're right over there.*points to an isle three isles down from them*

Katelyn:*walks over* There you are.Oh,hey Jo.

Jason:That looks great!Go try another.

Katelyn:*groans* Can't I talk to my friend first?

Jason:Nope.*pops the "P"* Go.

Katelyn:*rolls her eyes**walks back to the fitting room*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Jason:*smiles* They're right over there.*points to an isle three isles down from them*
> 
> Katelyn:*walks over* There you are.Oh,hey Jo.
> 
> Jason:That looks great!Go try another.
> 
> Katelyn:*groans* Can't I talk to my friend first?
> 
> Jason:Nope.*pops the "P"* Go.
> 
> Katelyn:*rolls her eyes**walks back to the fitting room*



Johanna: *to Jason* Thanks. *to Katelyn* Hey Kate. I should goe get a decent pair of shoes anyway.  See ya later! *walks to the shoes*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *to Jason* Thanks. *to Katelyn* Hey Kate. I should goe get a decent pair of shoes anyway.  See ya later! *walks to the shoes*



Jason:*nods and goes and sits on a sofa**looks through her phone**shouts a bit* Hey cookie,why do you have so many pictures of people?I mean,you have alot of that Carly girl I'm guessing and Harry and other guys.

Katelyn:*shouts loud enough so he can hear* They're the people I hang out with,and auntie gave me a scrapbook to fill with my memories here and they are my memories so far.

Jason:Oh!*takes a couple pictures of himself and smiles* Are you done yet?

Katelyn:Hold on.*zips up her jacket and walks out in another parka but with boot-cut jeans and a long sleeved white shirt* This one?

Jason:*nods smiling* Very nice,that it?

Katelyn:Yeah,but I can barely afford these right now.

Jason:*rolls his eyes* I'm paying,get changed an we can do something else.

Katelyn:I dont want you too,but I know I won't win.*goes back to the fitting room*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *grabs a pair of chocolate brown winter boots, a pair of blue tennis shoes, ans a pair of black converse*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*walks out in her original clothes with her new ones in hand* Lets go.

Jason:*stands up and takes her clothes**walks to the cashier* SO how were you not broke before this?

Katelyn:*follows him* I got money from Nick because he couldnt find anything I would like and I played a gig at the club.

Jason:You sang?

Katelyn:*nods* And played guitar.

Jason:You have to play for me!As soon as we get back to your place!

Katelyn:*sighs* If you wanna,I'm honestly not that good.


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *examines what she has* This is good, I don't need anything else. My lettermans jacket will do, and I don't need fancy clothes or accesories. *goes to the checkout*


----------



## jessidoll

Jason:*pays for her and walks out with her* So what now?

Katelyn:*shrugs* I dunno,whatever you wanna do.I'm just following you.

Jason:*smiles* Lets hear you play guitar and sing!

Katelyn:Other than that.

Jason:*whines* Aw c'mon!I havent heard you sing in forever and I've never heard you play guitar!

Katelyn:Cant we do it later?There has to be something we can do other than that.

Jason:Fine,but you will sing later.Lets get something to eat,and this time you're eating.

Katelyn:*sighs* Whatever,lets go.


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *checks out, spending every last cent on her purchases* *leaves with two big bags* I knew I got too much. Oh well. The only time I can forsee myself needing something fancy is Christmas, and I don't even know if they're going to want to dress up. And I wouldn't be surprised if they gt me room stuff for Christmas, so I'll hold out until then. But I definitely need to change. *starts heading back to the mansion*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*walks into McDonalds and orders chicken nuggets with fries and a drink*

Jason:*gets two burgers**sits down with her and starts to eat*

Katelyn:*takes a drink*

Jason:*frowns* Why arent you eating?

Katelyn:Not hungry.

Jason:Eat,you're not going to starve.

Katelyn:*Sighs and eats a fry* Happy?Can we go home?

Jason:*sighs and finishes* Yeah,leggo.*walks out*

Katelyn:*stands up and walks out and heads to the Manor*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *enters the manor* *goes to her room* *dumps the bags on the floor* Now, what do I want to wear? *throws on a pair of black slacks and a solid green t-shirt* *grabs a book from the manor library and goes down stairs* *curls up on the couch* *reads*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*walks into the manor and takes off her shoes* Darcy!Time to eat!

Jason:*walks in after her and closes the door*Whos Darcy?

Katelyn:Shes my kitty,remember I told you about her.*she climbs down the stairs to her and she picks her up* This is her.Isn't she lovely?

Jason:*nods smiling* Yes she is,and isn't that a song?

Katelyn:*frowns* Uh,yeah it is.*walks to the kitchen and fills a bowl with cat food*

Jason:*sits at the counter* Is that song bad?Why'd you frown?

Katelyn:*sighs* Nothing,its just I havent listened to that song in a bit.

Jason:Sure,okay.


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *glances up as she hears them enter* Hello! *returns to her book*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *glances up as she hears them enter* Hello! *returns to her book*



Katelyn:*shouts* Hey Jo!

Jason:*confuced* Is that the girl from the store?

Katelyn:*nods* She lives here.

Jason:Wow,so a bunch of you guys just hng out here?

Katelyn:Kinda.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shouts* Hey Jo!
> 
> Jason:*confuced* Is that the girl from the store?
> 
> Katelyn:*nods* She lives here.
> 
> Jason:Wow,so a bunch of you guys just hng out here?
> 
> Katelyn:Kinda.



Johanna: *tries to get back to the book* *reads a little bit* *gets a bout of deja vu* *puts her palm to her head* *quietly to herself* Why does it remind me of something...............


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Dinner, brb


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*feels her pockets* Jason,do you have my phone?

Jason:*nods**takes it out and gives it to her* I was wondering when you'd notice.

Katelyn:*rolls her eyes and takes it**plays a game on it*

Jason:Okay,I hate this.You're much more boring when you're depressed.

Katelyn:*glares at him* I am not depressed.

Jason:*sighs* Okay,you're very sad.Better?

Katelyn:Not really,but its true I guess.

Jason:Why?Everythings going to get better.

Katelyn:I've been told that alot.*walks to the fridge and takes out a water*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Dinner, brb



Ooc:Okay


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Okay.................false alarm


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Okay.................false alarm



Ooc:Haha okay!


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *removes her hand from her face* *keeps reading*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: _Now_ it's dioiner, brb


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Sorry, guys! I went to go hang out with my guy friend for a LONG time. What's going on in the RP? (watching the VMAs right now. 1D is on)

Carly: *gets some long sleeved shirts, skinny jeans, and some hoodies*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Sorry, guys! I went to go hang out with my guy friend for a LONG time. What's going on in the RP? (watching the VMAs right now. 1D is on)
> 
> Carly: *gets some long sleeved shirts, skinny jeans, and some hoodies*



Ooc:Hey!I am too with my frend on facetime!And they're all in the manor not doing anything really.

Katelyn:*takes a drink*

Jason:Can you please sing now!?You have your phone,a drink and your home.Sing please?

Katelyn:*rolls her eyes* Fine,jus a bit though.*sings a verse from Firefly by Ed Sheeran*

Jason:*looks at her shocked* Woah cookie,you're actually good!

Katelyn:Thanks?

Jason:*laughs*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Hey!I am too with my frend on facetime!And they're all in the manor not doing anything really.
> 
> Katelyn:*takes a drink*
> 
> Jason:Can you please sing now!?You have your phone,a drink and your home.Sing please?
> 
> Katelyn:*rolls her eyes* Fine,jus a bit though.*sings a verse from Firefly by Ed Sheeran*
> 
> Jason:*looks t her shocked* Woah cookie,you're actually good!
> 
> Katelyn:Thanks?
> 
> Jason:*laughs*



OOC: Oh ok! I'm so proud of my boys! I knew they could do it!

Carly: *buys the clothes and walks out of the store, starting for home and texting Harry*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Johanna is reading on the couch in the manor, and Kate and her friend are talking in the kitchen.

Johanna: *curls up evven tighter, engrossed in the book*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Oh ok! I'm so proud of my boys! I knew they could do it!
> 
> Carly: *buys the clothes and walks out of the store, starting for home and texting Harry*



Ooc:Me too!Me and my friend are just fangirling right now for them!

Katelyn:*sighs* When are you leaving?

Jason:*shrugs* Tomorrow.

Katelyn:Oh,I kinda wanted to introduce you to my friends but I guess you can meet them another time.

Jason:*picks up Darcy* Sure,I'd love to prank-I man meet them.

Katelyn:*rolls her eyes* You are not pranking my friends.


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *stomach rumbles* *ignores it*

OOC: Lol, this is how I am reading a good book.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Me too!Me and my friend are just fangirling right now for them!
> 
> Katelyn:*sighs* When are you leaving?
> 
> Jason:*shrugs* Tomorrow.
> 
> Katelyn:Oh,I kinda wanted to introduce you to my friends but I guess you can meet them another time.
> 
> Jason:*picks up Darcy* Sure,I'd love to prank-I man meet them.
> 
> Katelyn:*rolls her eyes* You are not pranking my friends.



Carly: *harry calls and they talk about a lot of deep stuff*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *stomach rumbles* *ignores it*
> 
> OOC: Lol, this is how I am reading a good book.





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *harry calls and they talk about a lot of deep stuff*



Jason:I'd better be going,I'm supposed to be seeing my family after all.

Kateyn:*looks at him shocked* WHat!?Why are you here then!?Go to your family!

Jason:*laughs and stands up after putting Darcy down* I kinda wanted to see my best friend.

Katelyn:Well your best friend wants you to see your family!

Jason:*laughs and gives her a hug**walks out the door and shouts* Bye Cookie!

Katelyn:*shakes her head and closes the door after him*Hey Jo,are you hungry?

Ooc:Omg!1D's performance was just awesome!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Jason:I'd better be going,I'm supposed to be seeing my family after all.
> 
> Kateyn:*looks at him shocked* WHat!?Why are you here then!?Go to your family!
> 
> Jason:*laughs and stands up after putting Darcy down* I kinda wanted to see my best friend.
> 
> Katelyn:Well your best friend wants you to see your family!
> 
> Jason:*laughs and gives her a hug**walks out the door and shouts* Bye Cookie!
> 
> Katelyn:*shakes her head and closes the door after him*Hey Jo,are you hungry?
> 
> Ooc:Omg!1D's performance was just awesome!



Johanna: *looks up* Yeah, I am, I skipped breakfast.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Jason:I'd better be going,I'm supposed to be seeing my family after all.
> 
> Kateyn:*looks at him shocked* WHat!?Why are you here then!?Go to your family!
> 
> Jason:*laughs and stands up after putting Darcy down* I kinda wanted to see my best friend.
> 
> Katelyn:Well your best friend wants you to see your family!
> 
> Jason:*laughs and gives her a hug**walks out the door and shouts* Bye Cookie!
> 
> Katelyn:*shakes her head and closes the door after him*Hey Jo,are you hungry?
> 
> Ooc:Omg!1D's performance was just awesome!



OOC: I know! Just beautiful!!!!!!!

Carly: *hangs up with Harry* *gets up* I'd best go to the barn. *grabs her keys*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *looks up* Yeah, I am, I skipped breakfast.





niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I know! Just beautiful!!!!!!!
> 
> Carly: *hangs up with Harry* *gets up* I'd best go to the barn. *grabs her keys*



Katelyn:*nods**goes to the kitchen and looks through the cabinets* Is spaghetti alright?

Ooc:I know!!!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods**goes to the kitchen and looks through the cabinets* Is spaghetti alright?
> 
> Ooc:I know!!!



Carly: *walks down to the barn in the dark* I gotta see Mosby...


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*starts to cook and hums a random song*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods**goes to the kitchen and looks through the cabinets* Is spaghetti alright?
> 
> Ooc:I know!!!



Johanna: Yeah, that's fine.

OOC: Gonna go get help on my chemistry. Be back when I can.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*starts to cook and hums a random song*



Carly: *texts Katelyn: Hey, you should meet my horse some day*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *texts Katelyn: Hey, you should meet my horse some day*



Katelyn:*mixes some sauce**reads the text and texts back:You have a horse??*

OOc:Okay WIngs!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*mixes some sauce**reads the text and texts back:You have a horse??*
> 
> OOc:Okay WIngs!



Carly: *texts her: Yeah! I've had him since since I was really little!*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *texts her: Yeah! I've had him since since I was really little!*



Katelyn:*texts:Thanks for telling me!I love horses really,I absolutely have to see it one day!**almost finishes everything*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*texts:Thanks for telling me!I love horses really,I absolutely have to see it one day!**almost finishes everything*



Carly: *texts: Yeah. My doggy used to really ilke him, but my mum has my dog at home...*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *texts: Yeah. My doggy used to really ilke him, but my mum has my dog at home...*



Katelyn:*finishes dinner* Jo its done!Its on the counter!*texts:One day we have to get everything from your mum.*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes dinner* Jo its done!Its on the counter!*texts:One day we have to get everything from your mum.*



Carly: *gets to the barn* *texts Katelyn: Umm we can't. She hates me! Aha!* *gets to Mosby's stall and lets him out into the field*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *gets to the barn* *texts Katelyn: Umm we can't. She hates me! Aha!* *gets to Mosby's stall and lets him out into the field*



Katelyn:*walks upstairs with Darcy**texts:Haha thats a good reason I suppose.*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks upstairs with Darcy**texts:Haha thats a good reason I suppose.*



Carly: *texts her: Yeah...* *puts the saddle on Mosby* *takes a picture of him and texts it to Katelyn with a message: This is my horse!* *gets on and grabs the reins*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *texts her: Yeah...* *puts the saddle on Mosby* *takes a picture of him and texts it to Katelyn with a message: This is my horse!* *gets on and grabs the reins*



Katelyn:*looks at the picture**texts: Aw he's so cute!You're lucky you've got him!Oh and um,have you talked to Harry today?Do you know where he is?*changes into a long-sleeve shirt and shorts**puts her hair in a ponytail*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes dinner* Jo its done!Its on the counter!*texts:One day we have to get everything from your mum.*



Johanna: *gets up* *walks over and grabs it* Thanks. *eats hungrily*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*grabs her guitar and sings and plays Firefly again**taps her foot with the song*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at the picture**texts: Aw he's so cute!You're lucky you've got him!Oh and um,have you talked to Harry today?Do you know where he is?*changes into a long-sleeve shirt and shorts**puts her hair in a ponytail*



Carly: *texts back: Yeah, I talked to him a lot today. He's back at his home...*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *hears the music faintly* *thinking no one's looking* *gets up and twirls around, before shifting into full out dancing on her light, quick feet*

OOC: Johanna is good physically, which means she's good at dancing and playing sports.

Crystal is smart, her talent is thinking things through and being logical.

Besides being also physically talented and good at killing people, Fiona has a secret talent of painting.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *texts back: Yeah, I talked to him a lot today. He's back at his home...*



Katelyn:*stops playing and checks her phone**frowns and texts:Oh,well thats...nice I guess.Earlier today he told me he doesnt hate me,so thats a step in the right direction,right?*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *hears the music faintly* *thinking no one's looking* *gets up and twirls around, before shifting into full out dancing on her light, quick feet*
> 
> OOC: Johanna is good physically, which means she's good at dancing and playing sports.
> 
> Crystal is smart, her talent is thinking things through and being logical.
> 
> Besides being also physically talented and good at killing people, Fiona has a secret talent of painting.



Ooc:All different,but all cool!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*stops playing and checks her phone**frowns and texts:Oh,well thats...nice I guess.Earlier today he told me he doesnt hate me,so thats a step in the right direction,right?*



Carly: *texts: He said he might come back soon. He said he doesn't want to stay away. But, you were really harsh to him... It wasn't necessary...* *rides her horse*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *texts: He said he might come back soon. He said he doesn't want to stay away. But, you were really harsh to him... It wasn't necessary...* *rides her horse*



Katelyn:*sighs**texts:I know,you're right.But I'm working on it,I really am.I've never felt this way and if learning to control my anger and to not be harsh will get him back and to not leave I'll do it.I just hope he knows this and not that I'm just laying around not trying anything.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:All different,but all cool!



OOC: Thanks! I tried to make them a litttle different so they wouldn't be boring, and I tried to fit it to their character. For example, one side of Fiona is a dark, merciless killing machine. But she still is 11 years old (12 the day after Christmas), and I wanted to give her a softer side, because she hasn't lost herself completely, just enough to make her dark.

Johanna: *keeps dancing for a few moments to silence after the music stops, then stops dancing and settles back on the couch to read her book*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Thanks! I tried to make them a litttle different so they wouldn't be boring, and I tried to fit it to their character. For example, one side of Fiona is a dark, merciless killing machine. But she still is 11 years old (12 the day after Christmas), and I wanted to give her a softer side, because she hasn't lost herself completely, just enough to make her dark.
> 
> Johanna: *keeps dancing for a few moments to silence after the music stops, then stops dancing and settles back on the couch to read her book*



Ooc:Thats really good!I like it!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs**texts:I know,you're right.But I'm working on it,I really am.I've never felt this way and if learning to control my anger and to not be harsh will get him back and to not leave I'll do it.I just hope he knows this and not that I'm just laying around not trying anything.



Carly: *texts: Well, that's good. What have you done so far to help?*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Thats really good!I like it!



OOC: Thanks!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *texts: Well, that's good. What have you done so far to help?*



Katelyn:*texts:I'm trying to think out situations more so I have a better reaction,like yesterday I could have told him he could leave and that I'd be back later instead of yelling at him.Also theres this thing when I'm angry I can count to 10 or I can leave the room,and I should talk about what made me mad to people like I did today.I know its not much but I just started today.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*texts:I'm trying to think out situations more so I have a better reaction,like yesterday I could have told him he could leave and that I'd be back later instead of yelling at him.Also theres this thing when I'm angry I can count to 10 or I can leave the room,and I should talk about what made me mad to people like I did today.I know its not much but I just started today.



Carly: *texts: That's good. Maybe you should also get help from a professional.* *puts Mosby back into his stall and starts to head home in the dark*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *texts: That's good. Maybe you should also get help from a professional.* *puts Mosby back into his stall and starts to head home in the dark*



Katelyn:*textsrofessional?You mean like a therapist?I dunno,I think I'll try my things but if I have to I might.I can't believe one guy can actually make me think about all this!


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *finishes the book and closes it* That was a good book. *sets it on the table. *thinks* Should I dance? I don't know...........if people see they'll want to watch, and I do't feel comfortable with that.........oh well, I'll do it, no one's around to watch. I've been alone pretty much all day. *gets up and dances around the living room*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*textsrofessional?You mean like a therapist?I dunno,I think I'll try my things but if I have to I might.I can't believe one guy can actually make me think about all this!



Carly: *texts: Yeah, a therapist would be good...* *gets home and throws her keys onto the newish table*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *texts: Yeah, a therapist would be good...* *gets home and throws her keys onto the newish table*



Katelyn:*texts:If it'll help me with everything and Harry I'll do it.**starts to play her guitar again*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*texts:If it'll help me with everything and Harry I'll do it.**starts to play her guitar again*



Carly: *texts: Maybe you should go into town tomorrow and see about that.* *gets ready for bed*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *dances for a little while longer to the new music, but has o stop* Whoa, I'm tired! Maybe I should head up to bed..........besides, I don't want any one to hear me down here.............


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *texts: Maybe you should go into town tomorrow and see about that.* *gets ready for bed*



Katelyn:*texts:Great,I get to go to town to see a therapist by myself!Yay!Note the sarcasm,but you're right I guess.I just dont wanna be spoke to  like I'm crazy or mental.**puts up her guitar and stretches*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *heads upstairs* *calls out* Good night! *goes into her room* *changes into pajamas she got* *gets ready for bed* *goes to sleep*

OOC: GTG, NIGHT! Hope I'll get in! i'LL HAVE NEWS TOMORROW about the play, one way or another!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *heads upstairs* *calls out* Good night! *goes into her room* *changes into pajamas she got* *gets ready for bed* *goes to sleep*
> 
> OOC: GTG, NIGHT! Hope I'll get in! i'LL HAVE NEWS TOMORROW about the play, one way or another!



Katelyn:Goodnight!

Ooc:Night!Cant wait to hear it!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*texts:Great,I get to go to town to see a therapist by myself!Yay!Note the sarcasm,but you're right I guess.I just dont wanna be spoke to  like I'm crazy or mental.**puts up her guitar and stretches*



Carly: *texts: that's not how therapists talk to you though. They understand some people just have temper problems...* *hugs Niall as he is going to bed* *sits on the couch, wrapped in a blanket and plays guitar*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *texts: that's not how therapists talk to you though. They understand some people just have temper problems...* *hugs Niall as he is going to bed* *sits on the couch, wrapped in a blanket and plays guitar*



Katelyn:*Texts:Fine,I guess if its the best thing to do I'll try it.I hope it works,I really want to work everything out with Harry.It's crazy.*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*Texts:Fine,I guess if its the best thing to do I'll try it.I hope it works,I really want to work everything out with Harry.It's crazy.*



Carly: *texts: I understand. Well I'm hitting the sack. I'll text you in the morning.* *gets up and puts her guitar away* *heads up to bed and falls asleep*

OOC: goodnight! I'll be on tomorrow after school!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *texts: I understand. Well I'm hitting the sack. I'll text you in the morning.* *gets up and puts her guitar away* *heads up to bed and falls asleep*
> 
> OOC: goodnight! I'll be on tomorrow after school!



Katelyn:*texts:Goodnight.**charges her phone and jumps in bed**feels Darcy climb to her side and pets her until she falls asleep*

ooc:Night!Talk to ya then!


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*wakes up,gets up,takes a shower and gets dressed in a black ramones shirt,skinny jeans and her converse**curls her hair to make it alittle wavy and puts on her usual natural make-up**unplugs her phone and listens to Ed Sheeran*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*wakes up,gets up,takes a shower and gets dressed in a black ramones shirt,skinny jeans and her converse**curls her hair to make it alittle wavy and puts on her usual natural make-up**unplugs her phone and listens to Ed Sheeran*



Carly: *wakes up and slides on her You Only Live Once tank top, black skinny jeans, and combat boots* *makes breakfast for the boys, but doesn't eat any* *only weighs 75 pounds now*

OOC: I'm back from school. I'M TIRED! Going to my guy friends  football game later. It's going to be the biggest game of the season, as we're facing our biggest rivals!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: I MADE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I MADE THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!

Okay, so it's not a very important part, I'm a groomer, you know, one of the people who helps Mulan get ready, but I'm in "Honor To Us All."

And once they know I can act, I'll probably get a better part in the next show. 

Johanna: *wakes up* *takes a shower* *gets dressed in a pair of jeans and a red t-shirt* *not really caring how she looks* *goes down stairs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *wakes up and slides on her You Only Live Once tank top, black skinny jeans, and combat boots* *makes breakfast for the boys, but doesn't eat any* *only weighs 75 pounds now*
> 
> OOC: I'm back from school. I'M TIRED! Going to my guy friends  football game later. It's going to be the biggest game of the season, as we're facing our biggest rivals!





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: I MADE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I MADE THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Okay, so it's not a very important part, I'm a groomer, you know, one of the people who helps Mulan get ready, but I'm in "Honor To Us All."
> 
> And once they know I can act, I'll probably get a better part in the next show.
> 
> Johanna: *wakes up* *takes a shower* *gets dressed in a pair of jeans and a red t-shirt* *not really caring how she looks* *goes down stairs*



Katelyn:*starts to sing along with "I Miss You" and cleans up her room*

Ooc:Hiya!Hope your team wins Peyton,especially if its your rivals!And congrats Wings!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I MADE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I MADE THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Okay, so it's not a very important part, I'm a groomer, you know, one of the people who helps Mulan get ready, but I'm in "Honor To Us All."
> 
> And once they know I can act, I'll probably get a better part in the next show.
> 
> Johanna: *wakes up* *takes a shower* *gets dressed in a pair of jeans and a red t-shirt* *not really caring how she looks* *goes down stairs*





jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*starts to sing along with "I Miss You" and cleans up her room*
> 
> Ooc:Hiya!Hope your team wins Peyton,especially if its your rivals!And congrats Wings!



Carly: *puts on her Ray Bans* I'm gonna take a trip to the manor... See what they're up to. *waves goodbye to the boys* *starts skating there*

OOC: Thanks and good job Wings!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*starts to sing along with "I Miss You" and cleans up her room*
> 
> Ooc:Hiya!Hope your team wins Peyton,especially if its your rivals!And congrats Wings!



OOC: Thanks!

Johanna: *twirls around dancing, as she doesn't think anyone's looking*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *puts on her Ray Bans* I'm gonna take a trip to the manor... See what they're up to. *waves goodbye to the boys* *starts skating there*
> 
> OOC: Thanks and good job Wings!





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Thanks!
> 
> Johanna: *twirls around dancing, as she doesn't think anyone's looking*



Ooc:You're Welcome!

Katelyn:*walks down still singing to make breakfast and sees her dancing**smiles at the end of the song* Wow Jo,you can dance really well!


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *picks up her board after jumping off* *rings the doorbell at the manor*

OOC: Feeling sick, because I was just out in the heat for a really long time.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:You're Welcome!
> 
> Katelyn:*walks down still singing to make breakfast and sees her dancing**smiles at the end of the song* Wow Jo,you can dance really well!



OOC: Thanks Peyton!

Johanna: *stops short* *goes really red* It doesn't matter. And no, I'm not a good dancer at all. I'm sorry, it's not your fault you caught me, but I wish you hadn't said anything. I don't want to be good. *walks away and out into the backyard*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *picks up her board after jumping off* *rings the doorbell at the manor*
> 
> OOC: Feeling sick, because I was just out in the heat for a really long time.





Fairywings said:


> OOC: Thanks Peyton!
> 
> Johanna: *stops short* *goes really red* It doesn't matter. And no, I'm not a good dancer at all. I'm sorry, it's not your fault you caught me, but I wish you hadn't said anything. I don't want to be good. *walks away and out into the backyard*



Katelyn:*looks after her confuced* Okay,we're talking about that later.*hears the doorbell**walks over and opens the door* Hey Carls.

Ooc:Aw,thats gross.I hate being or feeling sick!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks after her confuced* Okay,we're talking about that later.*hears the doorbell**walks over and opens the door* Hey Carls.
> 
> Ooc:Aw,thats gross.I hate being or feeling sick!



Johanna: *walks determinedly over to a particularly strong looking tree* *climbs it, easing herself onto a thick branch and leaning on the trunk of the tree* *pants, catching her breath*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks after her confuced* Okay,we're talking about that later.*hears the doorbell**walks over and opens the door* Hey Carls.
> 
> Ooc:Aw,thats gross.I hate being or feeling sick!



Carly: *waves* hi! I just thought I'd stop by! *smiles*

OOC: Me toooooo.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *waves* hi! I just thought I'd stop by! *smiles*
> 
> OOC: Me toooooo.



Katelyn:Sounds good,come on in.You hungry or something?*steps aside so she can walk in*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *thinking* I must have been good at climbing trees too. Darn it. I don't want to be good at stuff!  'Cause it's temporary.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Sounds good,come on in.You hungry or something?*steps aside so she can walk in*



Carly: Oh no, I'm not hungry. *walks in*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Oh no, I'm not hungry. *walks in*



Katelyn:Oh.*closes the door* Then nevermind I suppose.So,whats up?*walks to the kitchen and gives Darcy her food where she is waiting**pets behind her ears and gets a water bottle**leans on the table drinking*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Oh.*closes the door* Then nevermind I suppose.So,whats up?*walks to the kitchen and gives Darcy her food where she is waiting**pets behind her ears and gets a water bottle**leans on the table drinking*



Carly: Not much... *tugs at a piece of her hair* *sits on the kitchen counter*

Harry: *stares out the window of his bedroom*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *stares up at the sky through the leaves and branches of the tree*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Not much... *tugs at a piece of her hair* *sits on the kitchen counter*
> 
> Harry: *stares out the window of his bedroom*



Katelyn:*nods* Huh,would've thought _something_ might have happened.Have I mentioned I'm sorry about running away from you the other day?'Cause I am,I should've listened to you but you know how I am,which I'm changing.*puts her phone on the table and plays some music quietly so they can still talk*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Huh,would've thought _something_ might have happened.Have I mentioned I'm sorry about running away from you the other day?'Cause I am,I should've listened to you but you know how I am,which I'm changing.*puts her phone on the table and plays some music quietly so they can still talk*



Carly: *nods* Trust me, I know how you are. *laughs and texts Harry*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *nods* Trust me, I know how you are. *laughs and texts Harry*



Kateyn:*smiles a bit* At least I'm trying to change!I hope it works too,if not I don't know what I'll do.*sighs when Firefly comes on**takes a drink of her water*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *talking aloud to herself* I can't get good at stuff. Because then, I'll get noticed. And I don't want to get noticed. Last time I allowed myself to get noticed, I ended up worse than dead. That's what it had to be. No, I need to stay mediocre, in the shadows. I don't want anyone to notice me. I don't want to be good at stuff. Is that honestly so bad?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Kateyn:*smiles a bit* At least I'm trying to change!I hope it works too,if not I don't know what I'll do.*sighs when Firefly comes on**takes a drink of her water*



Harry: *calls Carly*

Carly: *silents her phone* *lays down with her back on the counter*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *calls Carly*
> 
> Carly: *silents her phone* *lays down with her back on the counter*



Katelyn:So,you know where that therapist is?Is it in town,or close?I really wanna work on everything as soon as possible,and not knowing where it is isn't a great start.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:So,you know where that therapist is?Is it in town,or close?I really wanna work on everything as soon as possible,and not knowing where it is isn't a great start.



Carly: There's one right next to Starbucks in town.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: There's one right next to Starbucks in town.



Katelyn:Cool,I get can get a mango smoothie and fix my anger.Double points for me.*gets a text from Jason and rolls her eyes**texts him back and puts her phone down*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *sighs* Whatever I think, I should go apologize for going off on her. *climbs down from the tree* *walks inside* Oh, hey Carls. Listen, sorry for freaking out that much Katelyn. I still didn't want to be noticed, but that was unneccessary and uncalled for. *tries to slip out of the kitchen*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *sighs* Whatever I think, I should go apologize for going off on her. *climbs down from the tree* *walks inside* Oh, hey Carls. Listen, sorry for freaking out that much Katelyn. I still didn't want to be noticed, but that was unneccessary and uncalled for. *tries to slip out of the kitchen*



Katelyn:Woah,woah,woah.Stop the traffic and reverse,first its fine I don't mind you freaking out.I shouldnt have watched you daning if you didnt want me too,second why don't you wanna be noticed?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Cool,I get can get a mango smoothie and fix my anger.Double points for me!*gets a text from Jason and rolls her eyes**texts him back and puts her phone down*



Carly: *nods and smiles*

OOC: Ok! I'm going to his game now! Be back later!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *nods and smiles*
> 
> OOC: Ok! I'm going to his game now! Be back later!



Ooc:Okay,bye!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Woah,woah,woah.Stop the traffic and reverse,first its fine I don't mind you freaking out.I shouldnt have watched you daning if you didnt want me too,second why don't you wanna be noticed?



Johaana: Thanks. Does it really matter? I just don't want it known that I'm good at stuff.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johaana: Thanks. Does it really matter? I just don't want it known that I'm good at stuff.



Katelyn:*shrugs* Okay,if you're sure.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* Okay,if you're sure.



Johanna: I just don't want to get good at something, and then have people make a big deal about it, and then wind up with my life completely ruined. Again.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: I just don't want to get good at something, and then have people make a big deal about it, and then wind up with my life completely ruined. Again.



Katelyn:Well you could get good and we will all pretend it isn't a big deal!

Ooc:Sorry!I'm talking to my friend and we're doing dumb things and I got distracted!


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *watches TV in the living room*

OOC: I'm back....  My mom wouldn't take me to the game because it was a bit crowded...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *watches TV in the living room*
> 
> OOC: I'm back....  My mom wouldn't take me to the game because it was a bit crowded...



Ooc:That stinks!

Katelyn:*texts some people then gets bored**whines* Carly,I'm bored!Theres nothing to do in this hundred year old house!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:That stinks!
> 
> Katelyn:*texts some people then gets bored**whines* Carly,I'm bored!Theres nothing to do in this hundred year old house!



Carly: Find something....

OOC: It does more than stink! I've never gotten to go to a one of the us/rival games. I might tell my guy friend I went. He'd be bummed if he knew I didn't go...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Find something....
> 
> OOC: It does more than stink! I've never gotten to go to a one of the us/rival games. I might tell my guy friend I went. He'd be bummed if he knew I didn't go...



Katelyn:I can't though,and I'm not hungry so I can't eat.*groans and lays on the ground* What to do,what to do.*thinks*

Ooc:Aw ):


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I can't though,and I'm not hungry so I can't eat.*groans and lays on the ground* What to do,what to do.*thinks*
> 
> Ooc:Aw ):



Carly: *texts Harry while hanging upside down on the couch*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *texts Harry while hanging upside down on the couch*



Katelyn:*jumps up* I got it!*runs upstairs and gets a notebook and pencil from her desk**runs back downstairs and jumps on a seat**starts to write things down*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*jumps up* I got it!*runs upstairs and gets a notebook and pencil from her desk**runs back downstairs and jumps on a seat**starts to write things down*



Carly: I know you're writing, but you just made me want to draw... *grabs a sketchbook and a pencil out of her bag and starts to draw Niall* *like I've said, drawing is what she's best at*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I know you're writing, but you just made me want to draw... *grabs a sketchbook and a pencil out of her bag and starts to draw Niall* *like I've said, drawing is what she's best at*



Katelyn:*nods giving her full concentration on her list**after a few minutes* Finished,I can't believe it took me this long to make it.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods giving her full concentration on her list**after a few minutes* Finished,I can't believe it took me this long to make it.



Carly: *looks up from her halfway done portrait of Niall* What is it, Kate?

OOC: Luckily, our game is being on the news tonight. We voted enough, so now they are broadcasting it on TV later. Woohoo!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *looks up from her halfway done portrait of Niall* What is it, Kate?
> 
> OOC: Luckily, our game is being on the news tonight. We voted enough, so now they are broadcasting it on TV later. Woohoo!



Katelyn:I kinda made a bucket list sort of thing,you know,things I want to do before I turn fifteen.I think its pretty good so far,I'll have to add more ofcourse but its good for now.

Ooc:Yay!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I kinda made a bucket list sort of thing,you know,things I want to do before I turn fifteen.I think its pretty good so far,I'll have to add more ofcourse but its good for now.
> 
> Ooc:Yay!



Carly: You wanna tell me what's on it so far?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: You wanna tell me what's on it so far?



Katelyn:Sure.*reads off*
_1.Get a kiss in the rain
2.Go to a fair
3.A boy wins me a stuffed animal at a game
4.Walk around barefoot everywhere
5.Go on a road trip with music really loud
6.Do something for myself
7.Go to a new place
8.Learn how to surf
9.Give out free hugs
10.Get enough money to buy something expensive_

Thats it so far,I can't think of anything else but I'll get more soon.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Sure.*reads off*
> _1.Get a kiss in the rain
> 2.Go to a fair
> 3.A boy wins me a stuffed animal at a game
> 4.Walk around barefoot everywhere
> 5.Go on a road trip with music really loud
> 6.Do something for myself
> 7.Go to a new place
> 8.Learn how to surf
> 9.Give out free hugs
> 10.Get enough money to buy something expensive_
> 
> Thats it so far,I can't think of anything else but I'll get more soon.



Carly: *smiles* I like that list. Wish I could make one... By the way, I know how to surf. I could teach you. *smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *smiles* I like that list. Wish I could make one... By the way, I know how to surf. I could teach you. *smiles*



Katelyn:*grins* Really?Oh my nandos that would be great Carls,you are amazing!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* Really?Oh my nandos that would be great Carls,you are amazing!



Carly: *laughs* Thanks. *smiles* I will whenever you  want me to.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *laughs* Thanks. *smiles* I will whenever you  want me to.



Katelyn:You'r welcome!We'll have to do it when its warmer.I am not going to freeze.I need more items on here.Other people have things like go on the telly,learn how to bake,to fall in love and other things but I've either done all those or don't wanna do them.*taps her chin with the end of her pencil thinking*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:You'r welcome!We'll have to do it when its warmer.I am not going to freeze.I need more items on here.Other people have things like go on the telly,learn how to bake,to fall in love and other things but I've either done all those or don't wanna do them.*taps her chin with the end of her pencil thinking*



Carly: I'd like to be famous a bit. That way everyone would know my name. I'm pretty good at acting... I'd make myself a bucket list, but I don't want to copy you... *finishes her portrait of Niall* *smiles, proud of herself, it looks SO real*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I'd like to be famous a bit. That way everyone would know my name. I'm pretty good at acting... I'd make myself a bucket list, but I don't want to copy you... *finishes her portrait of Niall* *smiles, proud of herself, it looks SO real*



Katelyn:You could be famous!And I'd be your entourage!*laughs*I wanted to be famous when I was younger,but I figured out I wouldnt make it.*smiles*You should totally make one!You won't be copying me,you'll have your own ideas and even if we do share some I wouldnt care.Its alot of fun,trying new things.*gets and idea and writes down more things*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:You could be famous!And I'd be your entourage!*laughs*I wanted to be famous when I was younger,but I figured out I wouldnt make it.*smiles*You should totally make one!You won't be copying me,you'll have your own ideas and even if we do share some I wouldnt care.Its alot of fun,trying new things.*gets and idea and writes down more things*



Carly: *laughs and agrees with her* You're right. *takes out another piece of paper and starts hers* Hmm.... *thinks hard as she writes down her list*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *laughs and agrees with her* You're right. *takes out another piece of paper and starts hers* Hmm.... *thinks hard as she writes down her list*



Katelyn:*smiles**looks at her list* I like the way this is turning out,I think I actually might start having a bit of fun!Some of these might hurt though...*shrugs and continues to write down things*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles**looks at her list* I like the way this is turning out,I think I actually might start having a bit of fun!Some of these might hurt though...*shrugs and continues to write down things*



Carly: Ok, done.., well, it will be! Do you want to hear mine so far? It's not done of course...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Ok, done.., well, it will be! Do you want to hear mine so far? It's not done of course...



Katelyn:I got alot more on mine,I love it!Yes please!I really wanna hear it!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I got alot more on mine,I love it!Yes please!I really wanna hear it!



Carly: Ok. And, just so you know, they're in no order of any kind. *reads the list*
- Become famous
- Go bungie jumping
- Ride on a ferris wheel with the one I love (even though I'm afraid of Ferris wheels)
- Learn how to play drums. (I'll need to call Josh for that)
- Get another horse
- Teach you how to ride a horse
- Enroll in muggle college
And that's just some of them. It'll get longer, I suppose. Do you like it?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Ok. And, just so you know, they're in no order of any kind. *reads the list*
> - Become famous
> - Go bungie jumping
> - Ride on a ferris wheel with the one I love (even though I'm afraid of Ferris wheels)
> - Learn how to play drums. (I'll need to call Josh for that)
> - Get another horse
> - Teach you how to ride a horse
> - Enroll in muggle college
> And that's just some of them. It'll get longer, I suppose. Do you like it?



Katelyn:*grins* I love it!And I'm going to learn how to ride a horse!?Awesome!I hadn't thought of that,and the ferris wheel thing is so romantic.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* I love it!And I'm going to learn how to ride a horse!?Awesome!I hadn't thought of that,and the ferris wheel thing is so romantic.



Carly: I know... I'm a bit afraid of heights though. I'd also like to go skydiving despite my fear and fall in love too. I think I might love Niall. I don't know...


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Sorry. You guys disappeared, and then I had dinner and a movie. What did I miss?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I know... I'm a bit afraid of heights though. I'd also like to go skydiving despite my fear and fall in love too. I think I might love Niall. I don't know...



Katelyn:*grins* Aw!Carly you most definitly love Niall.He loves you two,I know it.Whenever you two are just around each other you're instantly happy,and have you seen Niall when you get hurt?He probably wouldnt live without you Carly,thats how much he loves you.*sighs* You're basically the couple everyone dreams of.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Sorry. You guys disappeared, and then I had dinner and a movie. What did I miss?



Ooc:Katelyn and Carly are in the living room making bucket lists


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* Aw!Carly you most definitly love Niall.He loves you two,I know it.Whenever you two are just around each other you're instantly happy,and have you seen Niall when you get hurt?He probably wouldnt live without you Carly,thats how much he loves you.*sighs* You're basically the couple everyone dreams of.



Carly: *sighs and smiles* Maybe you're right.

OOC: Especially me, haha!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Well you could get good and we will all pretend it isn't a big deal!
> 
> Ooc:Sorry!I'm talking to my friend and we're doing dumb things and I got distracted!



OOC: Gonna reply to this, even though it happened a while ago.

Johanna: *decides to be truthful* *takes a deep breath before speaking* I lost everything in the Quidditch accident, if it really was an accident and not something that was caused by somebody. It's worse than death, in my opinion. They say I was really good, what if I was sabotaged? I'll never know. Say I did dance, what if I got too good again and something happened? I don't want to lose what little I have. It's silly to be afraid of being talented, but it's what I feel. And......I don't want to gain much attention. I don't want to make anyone angry or envious of me. Does any of this make sense?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sighs and smiles* Maybe you're right.
> 
> OOC: Especially me, haha!



Katelyn:I'm always right my dear child.*laughs*Hey,do you think getting a small tattoo will really hurt?Even if its,like,really small?

Ooc:Haha!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I'm always right my dear child.*laughs*Hey,do you think getting a small tattoo will really hurt?Even if its,like,really small?
> 
> Ooc:Haha!



Carly: I don't know. There's been QUITE a few tattoos that I'VE always wanted to get.

OOC: Do you ever plan to get any tattoos when you're older?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I don't know. There's been QUITE a few tattoos that I'VE always wanted to get.
> 
> OOC: Do you ever plan to get any tattoos when you're older?



Ooc:Yupp!I really want at least one!

Katelyn:*shrugs* I guess I'll just have to find out when I get one!Would you come with me so I don't scream bloody murder if it really hurts?Maybe we could get one on the same day!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Yupp!I really want at least one!
> 
> Katelyn:*shrugs* I guess I'll just have to find out when I get one!Would you come with me so I don't scream bloody murder if it really hurts?Maybe we could get one on the same day!



OOC: I want two or three.

Carly: I'm sure it doesn't hurt at all. We should do that! I'll want more than one though. *laughs* Mind if I spend the night here and invite Nialler over too?


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: I doid have the big long post, but I guess it was a late reply.

Johanna: *roaming the house*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I want two or three.
> 
> Carly: I'm sure it doesn't hurt at all. We should do that! I'll want more than one though. *laughs* Mind if I spend the night here and invite Nialler over too?



Katelyn:*laughs* Then you can hold my hand while I get my one,and I'll help you with your few!And I don't mind at all,but I thought Niall would be mad at me for making...Harry leave?

Ooc:Cool!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* Then you can hold my hand while I get my one,and I'll help you with your few!And I don't mind at all,but I thought Niall would be mad at me for making...Harry leave?
> 
> Ooc:Cool!



Carly: No, Niall's not mad. Harry will be coming back tomorrow or the next day. *yawns and texts Niall to come over* You should see that therapist tomorrow. It'd be good to see one before he comes back. It'd make it easier for both of you.

Niall: *leaves the house*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: No, Niall's not mad. Harry will be coming back tomorrow or the next day. *yawns and texts Niall to come over* You should see that therapist tomorrow. It'd be good to see one before he comes back. It'd make it easier for both of you.
> 
> Niall: *leaves the house*



Katelyn:*smiles a bit* He's really coming back that soon?*sighs* I guess you're right,it would be btter.*writes down another item* I've got more than twenty ideas now!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles a bit* He's really coming back that soon?*sighs* I guess you're right,it would be btter.*writes down another item* I've got more than twenty ideas now!



Carly: *smiles* Yeah. You want to tell me some more of them then?


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *sitting on the porch*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *smiles* Yeah. You want to tell me some more of them then?



Katelyn:*grins and nods excitedly**reads*
_1.Get a kiss in the rain
2.Go to a fair
3.A boy wins me a stuffed animal at a game
4.Walk around barefoot everywhere
5.Go on a road trip with music really loud
6.Do something for myself
7.Go to a new place
8.Learn how to surf
9.Give out free hugs
10.Get enough money to buy something expensive
11.Have a whip cream war.
12.Have an enormous sleepover with alot of friends for 24 hours.
13.Watch disney movie marathon all day
14.Send a message in a bottle
15.Get a tattoo
16.Write my own song
17.Make a tie-dye shirt
18.Sleep on the roof
19.Have a silly string fight
20.Go mini golfing
21.Earn a guy that will love me for me,and will be perfect in my eyes._

Twenty-one!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins and nods excitedly**reads*
> _1.Get a kiss in the rain
> 2.Go to a fair
> 3.A boy wins me a stuffed animal at a game
> 4.Walk around barefoot everywhere
> 5.Go on a road trip with music really loud
> 6.Do something for myself
> 7.Go to a new place
> 8.Learn how to surf
> 9.Give out free hugs
> 10.Get enough money to buy something expensive
> 11.Have a whip cream war.
> 12.Have an enormous sleepover with alot of friends for 24 hours.
> 13.Watch disney movie marathon all day
> 14.Send a message in a bottle
> 15.Get a tattoo
> 16.Write my own song
> 17.Make a tie-dye shirt
> 18.Sleep on the roof
> 19.Have a silly string fight
> 20.Go mini golfing
> 21.Earn he guy that will love me for me,and will be perfect in my eyes._
> 
> Twenty-one!



Carly: Nice! I like it! *grins*

Niall: *gets there and rings the bell*

Carly: *darts to let him in and leads him to the couch* We're making bucket lists, Ni. *smiles

Niall: Cool! *smiles at her*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Nice! I like it! *grins*
> 
> Niall: *gets there and rings the bell*
> 
> Carly: *darts to let him in and leads him to the couch* We're making bucket lists, Ni. *smiles
> 
> Niall: Cool! *smiles at her*



Katelyn:*grins* Thanks!You should see Carl's list,its really good!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* Thanks!You should see Carl's list,its really good!



Carly: *blushes* No, no it's not...


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *wanders over* Mind if I join you guys?


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *wanders over* Mind if I join you guys?



Carly: *smiles* No we dont' mind. You can join us.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *blushes* No, no it's not...



Katelyn:Is too,at least I think it is.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Is too,at least I think it is.



Carly: Well I don't, and nobody else would.

OOC: I think there's something wrong with my gum (as in the pink part in your mouth, not what you chew  )


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *smiles* No we dont' mind. You can join us.



Johanna: Thanks. *sits down*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Well I don't, and nobody else would.
> 
> OOC: I think there's something wrong with my gum (as in the pink part in your mouth, not what you chew  )



OOC: Ouch.......you ever get those little bumps inside your mouth that I forget what they're called but they're so annoying.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Ouch.......you ever get those little bumps inside your mouth that I forget what they're called but they're so annoying.



OOC: Yeah I get those sometimes. Right now theres either something in my gum, or I cut it, or I'm getting gingivitis in a tiny spot. (I couldn't be getting gingivitis, because I keep my teeth really clean all the time)


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Well I don't, and nobody else would.
> 
> OOC: I think there's something wrong with my gum (as in the pink part in your mouth, not what you chew  )





Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Thanks. *sits down*



Katelyn:If you showed other people they might tink so,and hiya Jo!

Ooc:Ew!Hope its not bad!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Yeah I get those sometimes. Right now theres either something in my gum, or I cut it, or I'm getting gingivitis in a tiny spot. (I couldn't be getting gingivitis, because I keep my teeth really clean all the time)



OOC: Cancors, (spelling?) that's what theyre called. Ouch, that sucks. Maybe a little piece of food? Or a couple times I've bitten my fingernail and the part that comes off gets stuck between my teeth.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Cancors, (spelling?) that's what theyre called. Ouch, that sucks. Maybe a little piece of food? Or a couple times I've bitten my fingernail and the part that comes off gets stuck between my teeth.



Ooc:Thats happened to me before!It hurt!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:If you showed other people they might tink so,and hiya Jo!
> 
> Ooc:Ew!Hope its not bad!



Johanna: *smiles* Hey Kate. So what are you guys up to? I do have to say, I'm kinda bored.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Thats happened to me before!It hurt!



OOC: I know, it sucks!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *smiles* Hey Kate. So what are you guys up to? I do have to say, I'm kinda bored.



Katelyn:We made bucket lists!I only have twenty-one but I like them!Especially the Disney movie marathon,I love those!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Cancors, (spelling?) that's what theyre called. Ouch, that sucks. Maybe a little piece of food? Or a couple times I've bitten my fingernail and the part that comes off gets stuck between my teeth.



OOC: I think it's a popcorn kernel from the other day...


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:We made bucket lists!I only have twenty-one but I like them!Especially the Disney movie marathon,I love those!



Johanna: I'm sorrry, but could you remind me what a bucket list is? I'm beginning to figure out life, but there's still some things I've forgotten.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: I'm sorrry, but could you remind me what a bucket list is? I'm beginning to figure out life, but there's still some things I've forgotten.



Katelyn:Its a list of things you wanna do before you die or a certain time,its really fun!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Its a list of things you wanna do before you die or a certain time,its really fun!



Johanna: Oh, right. Hmm, what would be on my list? Well obviously, number one would be get back my memory and everything I lost. After that..........hmm............what would I put?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Oh, right. Hmm, what would be on my list? Well obviously, number one would be get back my memory and everything I lost. After that..........hmm............what would I put?



Katelyn:*shrugs* Anything you want.Have you wanted to try anything recently?Like go somewhere new like I want,or to teach me how to ride a horse like Carly.*smiles*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *watches TV, smiling*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* Anything you want.Have you wanted to try anything recently?Like go somewhere new like I want,or to teach me how to ride a horse like Carly.*smiles*



Johanna: *thinks* I think I'd like to do something crazy for once, like dye my hair blue for a day or something. To shock people, or have a new experience or something. It's pretty much fueled by deja vu and some strange feeling, but I do wonder.

And also.........I think I'd like to be important to somebody................to a friend, to a sibling, I don't know..............

And maybe I'd like to go somewhere peaceful, but not completely quiet. Like a walk on the beach, listening to the waves or hearing birds singing as I stroll in the woods.

I must sound like a dreamer! *laughs*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *thinks* I think I'd like to do something crazy for once, like dye my hair blue for a day or something. To shock people, or have a new experience or something. It's pretty much fueled by deja vu and some strange feeling, but I do wonder.
> 
> And also.........I think I'd like to be important to somebody................to a friend, to a sibling, I don't know..............
> 
> And maybe I'd like to go somewhere peaceful, but not completely quiet. Like a walk on the beach, listening to the waves or hearing birds singing as I stroll in the woods.
> 
> I must sound like a dreamer! *laughs*



Katelyn:*smiles* I think that all sounds great!*walks to the kitchen and gets another water**grabs Darcy and her phone and sits back down**texts Jason again and pets her cat*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* I think that all sounds great!*walks to the kitchen and gets another water**grabs Darcy and her phone and sits back down**texts Jason again and pets her cat*



Carly: *checks her phone* *says quietly to Katelyn* Haz is coming back tomorrow evening. You should go to the thing tomorrow morning....


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: We lost our game tonight, guys...  Uggh it's awful. We don't like them at all! They go to a stuck up school. They think they're so great... I'm sure my guy friend is pretty mad. I know he did his best...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *checks her phone* *says quietly to Katelyn* Haz is coming back tomorrow evening. You should go to the thing tomorrow morning....



Katelyn:*looks at her shocked* That soon?Really?I'll go straight there tomorrow morning.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: We lost our game tonight, guys...  Uggh it's awful. We don't like them at all! They go to a stuck up school. They think they're so great... I'm sure my guy friend is pretty mad. I know he did his best...



Ooc:Aw that sucks!I hate those kind of people,I wish you guys had won those guys probably need to know how to lose.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* I think that all sounds great!*walks to the kitchen and gets another water**grabs Darcy and her phone and sits back down**texts Jason again and pets her cat*



Johanna: Thanks. *shifts positions so she's lying on her back with her hands behind her head* 

And I want to have a Christmas with snow. I want to see a beautiful winter wonderland. A real Christmas, with decorations everywhere, and happy people around me, and wonderful gifts. And with no one kissing under mistletoe while I'm trying to get to different places around the house! *grins and laughs*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: We lost our game tonight, guys...  Uggh it's awful. We don't like them at all! They go to a stuck up school. They think they're so great... I'm sure my guy friend is pretty mad. I know he did his best...



OOC: Ugh, I hate stuck up people in general.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her shocked* That soon?Really?I'll go straight there tomorrow morning.


Carly: Yep. *smiles* I'll go with you into town. I need some Starbucks.


jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Aw that sucks!I hate those kind of people,I wish you guys had won those guys probably need to know how to lose.





Fairywings said:


> OOC: Ugh, I hate stuck up people in general.



OOC: They lost to another county last week, but they barely EVER lose. I think we've only beaten them once or twice. I have to go see my guy friend tomorrow. See how mad he is... I hope he's ok. Ahaha


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Thanks. *shifts positions so she's lying on her back with her hands behind her head*
> 
> And I want to have a Christmas with snow. I want to see a beautiful winter wonderland. A real Christmas, with decorations everywhere, and happy people around me, and wonderful gifts. And with no one kissing under mistletoe while I'm trying to get to different places around the house! *grins and laughs*



Katelyn:*grins cheekily*I don't think you'll have to worry about the mistletoe that much,I'm sure Niall and Carly will wait until you're in your spot.*Laughs*And you're getting your christmas because I plan to make this the best Christmas ever!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins cheekily*I don't think you'll have to worry about the mistletoe that much,I'm sure Niall and Carly will wait until you're in your spot.*Laughs*And you're getting your christmas because I plan to make this the best Christmas ever!



Johanna: Well, that's very considerate of them. *gasps* Really?! *closes her eyes, tired* Thanks Katelyn, that means a lot.........*drifts off*

OOC: Good Night!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Well, that's very considerate of them. *gasps* Really?! *closes her eyes, tired* Thanks Katelyn, that means a lot.........*drifts off*
> 
> OOC: Good Night!



OOC: Goodnight!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Yep. *smiles* I'll go with you into town. I need some Starbucks.
> 
> OOC: They lost to another county last week, but they barely EVER lose. I think we've only beaten them once or twice. I have to go see my guy friend tomorrow. See how mad he is... I hope he's ok. Ahaha





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Well, that's very considerate of them. *gasps* Really?! *closes her eyes, tired* Thanks Katelyn, that means a lot.........*drifts off*
> 
> OOC: Good Night!



Katelyn:Yay!Thanks Carls,and you're welcome Jo.I mean,everyone needs a great christmas!

Ooc:Night!And I wish those guys lost more!


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Here's what happened the other day with me and my guy friend (E is what Ima call him for this):
*we find a tiny snake, but we think it's dead*
E: I dare you to pick up that snake. It's dead.
Me: Ok... *picks it up* *it starts moving around*
E: Put it down! Put it down! That thing's alive!
Me: Ehh....
E: I SAID PUT IT DOWN!
Me: *throws it into the grass*
It was actually kind of funny... Yo would have thought so too if you were there.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yay!Thanks Carls,and you're welcome Jo.I mean,everyone needs a great christmas!
> 
> Ooc:Night!And I wish those guys lost more!



Carly: Mango smoothie for Carl. Yes, Carl...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Here's what happened the other day with me and my guy friend (E is what Ima call him for this):
> *we find a tiny snake, but we think it's dead*
> E: I dare you to pick up that snake. It's dead.
> Me: Ok... *picks it up* *it starts moving around*
> E: Put it down! Put it down! That thing's alive!
> Me: Ehh....
> E: I SAID PUT IT DOWN!
> Me: *throws it into the grass*
> It was actually kind of funny... Yo would have thought so too if you were there.



Ooc:Haha omg that sounds funny!I bet i would have laughed so hard if I saw it!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Mango smoothie for Carl. Yes, Carl...



Katelyn:Carl?I want a smoothie two!Especially if I'm being a good girl and working on my anger with a therapist guy.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Carl?I want a smoothie two!Especially if I'm being a good girl and working on my anger with a therapist guy.



Carly: *stretches* You never know... It might be a therapist girl. *eats some celery sticks*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *stretches* You never know... It might be a therapist girl. *eats some celery sticks*



Katelyn:Okay,I am going to rephrase my statement.Especiall if I'm being a good girl and working on my anger with a therapist person.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Okay,I am going to rephrase my statement.Especiall if I'm being a good girl and working on my anger with a therapist person.



Carly: That's better. *laughs*

Niall: *puts his arm around her*

Carly: *yawns*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: That's better. *laughs*
> 
> Niall: *puts his arm around her*
> 
> Carly: *yawns*



Katelyn:*smiles at them**lays back and pets Darcy*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles at them**lays back and pets Darcy*



Carly: What am I doing without a car? I can drive...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: What am I doing without a car? I can drive...



Katelyn:Ooh we should save up and get you a car!Then we dont have to walk all during the winter!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Ooh we should save up and get you a car!Then we dont have to walk all during the winter!



Carly: I actually probably have ALMOST enough to get one now. I have a good bit of money from family, just need a LITTLE more. It should be easy to get. *takes her laptop out of Niall's hands who brought it for her* I've always wanted a neon green Chevy Camaro. Those are NICE cars... *smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: I actually probably have ALMOST enough to get one now. I have a good bit of money from family, just need a LITTLE more. It should be easy to get. *takes her laptop out of Niall's hands who brought it for her* I've always wanted a neon green Chevy Camaro. Those are NICE cars... *smiles*



Katelyn:Well I'll try and help if ya want.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Well I'll try and help if ya want.



Carly: That's ok. I need to get the money myself. Maybe I'll sing at one of the clubs in town tomorrow. Get some money off of that...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: That's ok. I need to get the money myself. Maybe I'll sing at one of the clubs in town tomorrow. Get some money off of that...



Katelyn:*shrugs* If you're sure,I don't care to help.But you really should sing there,its awesome!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* If you're sure,I don't care to help.But you really should sing there,its awesome!



Carly: *smiles* That's good. *yawns and rubs her eyes* I'm already tired...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *smiles* That's good. *yawns and rubs her eyes* I'm already tired...



Katelyn:Me too.*yawns* I guess tomorrows gonna be an interesting day.*yawns again and lays down so her heads on the arm rest**falls asleep*

Ooc:I'm tired!I'll be on in the morning see ya!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Me too.*yawns* I guess tomorrows gonna be an interesting day.*yawns again and lays down so her heads on the arm rest**falls asleep*
> 
> Ooc:I'm tired!I'll be on in the morning see ya!



Carly: *falls asleep on the couch, Niall's arm still around her, and he shortly falls asleep too*

OOC: I'm tired too! Goodnight!


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*yawns in her sleep and turns**falls off her seat and into the floor on her stomach**groans* Not again.


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *wakes up on the living room floor* *sits up* *yawns*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *wakes up on the living room floor* *sits up* *yawns*



Katelyn:*rolls over so shes on her back**rubs her eyes* Great way to start a day,have your back hurt because you slept on a seat and fall on your stomach again.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*rolls over so shes on her back**rubs her eyes* Great way to start a day,have your back hurt because you slept on a seat and fall on your stomach again.



Johanna: *laughs quietly so as not to wake anyone*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *laughs quietly so as not to wake anyone*



Katelyn:*smiles and stands up stretching**rubs her stomach*Ouch,that didnt feel good.Are you hungry?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles and stands up stretching**rubs her stomach*Ouch,that didnt feel good.Are you hungry?



Johanna: I could use some breakfast............

OOC: Don't feel good.............


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: I could use some breakfast............
> 
> OOC: Don't feel good.............



Katelyn:Time to cook then!*walks into the kitchen and Starts to cook*

ooc:That sucks!


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *her and Niall both wake up* *stretches*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Time to cook then!*walks into the kitchen and Starts to cook*
> 
> ooc:That sucks!



OOC: My throat is all raw and scratchy and weird, probably because of all the singing for auditions and the monologue I performed yesterday. And I think I might have a cold, because I keep having to blow my nose alot.

And hey Peyton!

Johanna: Thanks. *stands up* *brushes herself off* *walks into the kitchen* Do you think I should dance more or, like, take lessons or something? I mean, I spent all of my money on shoes, pants, pajamas, and plain t and long sleeve shirts, but I was wondering about it.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *her and Niall both wake up* *stretches*





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: My throat is all raw and scratchy and weird, probably because of all the singing for auditions and the monologue I performed yesterday. And I think I might have a cold, because I keep having to blow my nose alot.
> 
> And hey Peyton!
> 
> Johanna: Thanks. *stands up* *brushes herself off* *walks into the kitchen* Do you think I should dance more or, like, take lessons or something? I mean, I spent all of my money on shoes, pants, pajamas, and plain t and long sleeve shirts, but I was wondering about it.



Katelynersonally,I think you have some real talent from what I saw yesterday so you should take some classes in town.You can learn more moves and get even better.*shouts* Time to wakeup in the morning!I've got breakfast for you!*finishes some pancakes and puts them with all of the breakfasts*

Ooc:Aw that sounds like what I had the other day.I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelynersonally,I think you have some real talent from what I saw yesterday so you should take some classes in town.You can learn more moves and get even better.*shouts* Time to wakeup in the morning!I've got breakfast for you!*finishes some pancakes and puts them with all of the breakfasts*
> 
> Ooc:Aw that sounds like what I had the other day.I hope you feel better soon!



OOC: Thank you!

Johanna: *considers* Maybe. The only thing holding me back is the fear that I'll have another accident because I'm too confident in my abilities and I'll lose all of my memories again. Mmm, this looks good! *sits down to eat*


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: My throat is all raw and scratchy and weird, probably because of all the singing for auditions and the monologue I performed yesterday. And I think I might have a cold, because I keep having to blow my nose alot.
> 
> And hey Peyton!
> 
> Johanna: Thanks. *stands up* *brushes herself off* *walks into the kitchen* Do you think I should dance more or, like, take lessons or something? I mean, I spent all of my money on shoes, pants, pajamas, and plain t and long sleeve shirts, but I was wondering about it.



OOC: Hi!!!  

Carly: *drags Niall to the kitchen with her* *doesn't intend to eat, but he needs to*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Thank you!
> 
> Johanna: *considers* Maybe. The only thing holding me back is the fear that I'll have another accident because I'm too confident in my abilities and I'll lose all of my memories again. Mmm, this looks good! *sits down to eat*



Katelyn:That probably won't happen,but I do see why you're afraid.Anyone would be too.*gets a glass and fills it with apple juice**sits down at the counter**smiles* Thanks,I guess its actually a good thing my aunt made me cook.

ooc:You're welcome!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Hi!!!
> 
> Carly: *drags Niall to the kitchen with her* *doesn't intend to eat, but he needs to*



Katelyn:*drinks her juice* Mornin' guys.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*drinks her juice* Mornin' guys.



Niall: Morning. *smiles*

Carly: *stretches and rubs her eyes* Good *yawns* Morning.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:That probably won't happen,but I do see why you're afraid.Anyone would be too.*gets a glass and fills it with apple juice**sits down at the counter**smiles* Thanks,I guess its actually a good thing my aunt made me cook.
> 
> ooc:You're welcome!



Johanna: *nods* *makes a decision* I think I'll give it a trial run for a few days, see what happens. *eats* *between bites* Morning.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Niall: Morning. *smiles*
> 
> Carly: *stretches and rubs her eyes* Good *yawns* Morning.



Katelyn:*smiles**cleans her glass and feeds Darcy* So I guess todays the day I finally work on my anger?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *nods* *makes a decision* I think I'll give it a trial run for a few days, see what happens. *eats* *between bites* Morning.



Katelyn:*nods* Thats great!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles**cleans her glass and feeds Darcy* So I guess todays the day I finally work on my anger?



Carly: *nods* Yes, yes it is. When do you want to head out?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Thats great!



Johanna: Maybe could you drop me off somewhere with lessons on your way to thisv anger management thingy?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *nods* Yes, yes it is. When do you want to head out?



Katelyn:As soon as possible,right now if I can after I change.I want to go before Harry gets back.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Maybe could you drop me off somewhere with lessons on your way to thisv anger management thingy?



Katelyn:*nods* I'd love to!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* I'd love to!



Johanna: Thanks. *finishes eating* I should go get ready. *gets up from the table and heads upstairs*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *gets dressed and ready to go*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Thanks. *finishes eating* I should go get ready. *gets up from the table and heads upstairs*



Katelyn:Welcome!I'm gonna go get changed too,be right back.*runs upstairs and changes into another Ramones t-shirt,skinny jeans and her converse**puts on some bracelets in her left hand and a necklace from her mum**puts on alittle makeup and hoodie and grabs her phone**leaves her hair naturally straight**walks back down* Ready to go?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Welcome!I'm gonna go get changed too,be right back.*runs upstairs and changes into another Ramones t-shirt,skinny jeans and her converse**puts on some bracelets in her left hand and a necklace from her mum**puts on alittle makeup and hoodie and grabs her phone**leaves her hair naturally straight**walks back down* Ready to go?



Carly: *walks back downstairs wearing a purple and black striped tank top, black skinny jeans, and a pair of DCs* Let's do this. *laughs*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *gets ready* *comes back down in a solid blue long sleeve shirt, khaki pants, and black converse, but otherwise the same* I'm ready.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *walks back downstairs wearing a purple and black striped tank top, black skinny jeans, and a pair of DCs* Let's do this. *laughs*





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *gets ready* *comes back down in a solid blue long sleeve shirt, khaki pants, and black converse, but otherwise the same* I'm ready.



Katelyn:*smiles* Lets go!*walks out the door humming*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Lets go!*walks out the door humming*



Carly: *follows her, taking Niall with her*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *follows them out*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *follows her, taking Niall with her*





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *follows them out*



Katelyn:*walks into town* Now,where is the dance studio and therapist?*looks around*

ooc:Sorry,went to eat!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks into town* Now,where is the dance studio and therapist?*looks around*
> 
> ooc:Sorry,went to eat!



OOC: It's okay, just got back myself


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: Here's Starbucks. I'm going to get a smoothie. The therapist is right next store. *smiles and heads to Starbucks with Niall*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: It's okay, just got back myself



Ooc:Yay!

Katelyn:*looks around and sees the Starbucks* Well my place is around there,wheres a dance studio though?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Here's Starbucks. I'm going to get a smoothie. The therapist is right next store. *smiles and heads to Starbucks with Niall*



Katelyn:*sighs* Best be going then,I'll see you guys when its over.*waves and starts to walk there*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Yay!
> 
> Katelyn:*looks around and sees the Starbucks* Well my place is around there,wheres a dance studio though?



Johanna: *smiles* I'll find it myself. *turns and sees it's across the street* See? I just did. *points it out* You better go in and get a session done before your Harry comes. *smirks teasingly* Come get me when you're done, okay? *walks to the studio and waves before going in*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs* Best be going then,I'll see you guys when its over.*waves and starts to walk there*



Carly: *waves and gets her drink*

OOC: Nevermind... (edit)


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *smiles* I'll find it myself. *turns and sees it's across the street* See? I just did. *points it out* You better go in and get a session done before your Harry comes. *smirks teasingly* Come get me when you're done, okay? *walks to the studio and waves before going in*





			
				niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *waves and gets her drink*
> 
> OOC: Nevermind... (edit)



Katelyn:*hears her and rolls her eyes smiling**shouts* Sure thing!*walks in and talks to the secretary**sits and waits for her appointment*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *gets two mango smoothies for her and Niall* *walks out of Starbucks and starts down the street*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *goes in and gets herself set up for several types of dance lessons* *is provided with a duffel bag of gear* *starts her first lesson*


----------



## jessidoll

Secretary:*calls out* Katelyn Anderson,Dr.Richards is ready for you now.

Katelyn:*takes a deep breath and walks over*

Secretary:*smiles* She's right down the hall,have a great session.*starts paperwork*

Katelyn:Sure,thank-you.*walks down the hallway to the room and knocks**hears a "Come in" and walks in*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *texts Harry as she walks into a DC shoe store*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *shows off her footwork for the teacher and other students*

Teacher: Marvelous! It's not often I get a new student with this much promise.


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*talks for a bit with her*

Dr.Richards:*smiles* I think you've got potential,you probably won't need more than six or seven sessions.We still need to talk about things that might have led you to have such a temper and ways to keep it under control.

Katelyn:*nods slowly* Okay,I guess thats not that bad.If it helps with everything its worth it.

Dr.Richards:Great,and from what you've told me about yourself you seem like a very warm and bubbly person.The only problem is that when you're angry you seem to do wrong things like yell and fight.That can lead you to also go into a sort of depressed state if you hurt someone you care about and they're upset,you're not troubled enough to do anything incredibly drastic,but you change in a way.We need to work on that as well.

Katelyn:Okay,I can do that.


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *class ends and she changes classes to a different type of dance*


----------



## jessidoll

Dr.Richards:Well,I think thats good for a first session.Why don't you come back tomorrow and we'll really begin?*stands and puts her hand out*

Katelyn:Sure,sounds good.*stands up and shakes her hand* See ya then.*walks out and goes to Starbucks next door**gets a mango smoothie and walks out**starts walking around*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *shifts from lesson to lesson, leaving sooner if it doesn't work out or later if she seems good*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *shops around*

OOC: Just went to play basketball with my guy friend. Now I'm going to the mall. Niall and Carly are just going to shop until I get back. I'll be back ASAP. Bye!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *shops around*
> 
> OOC: Just went to play basketball with my guy friend. Now I'm going to the mall. Niall and Carly are just going to shop until I get back. I'll be back ASAP. Bye!



Katelyn:*finishes her drink and throws it away**realizes that was the last of her money* Aw man,now I really am broke.*sighs and walks around looking for nothing inparticular*

Ooc:Bye!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Okay.


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *goes into her final lesson*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *finishes at the studio* *heads outside*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*walks to the park and plays with a soccer ball*

Ooc:Sorry,I had to do some chores!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks to the park and plays with a soccer ball*
> 
> Ooc:Sorry,I had to do some chores!



OOC: It's okay.

Johanna: *starts walking, her duffel bag slung over her shoulder* Today's been a productive day.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: It's okay.
> 
> Johanna: *starts walking, her duffel bag slung over her shoulder* Today's been a productive day.



Katelyn:*gets bored and kicks the ball somewhere**starts to walk and sings Lego House smiling at people staring at her*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gets bored and kicks the ball somewhere**starts to walk and sings Lego House smiling at people staring at her*



Johanna: I should go find Kate. She said she'd pick me up. *walks in search of Katelyn*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: I should go find Kate. She said she'd pick me up. *walks in search of Katelyn*



Katelyn:*texts Jason**sits on a curb listening to music,singing and getting some money from people walking by*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*texts Jason**sits on a curb listening to music,singing and getting some money from people walking by*



Johanna: *approaches her* There you are!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *approaches her* There you are!



Katelyn:*turns and smiles* Here I am!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*turns and smiles* Here I am!



Johanna: *laughs* Lessons went well. Some dances I was a natural in, in others I was atrocious. How about you?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *laughs* Lessons went well. Some dances I was a natural in, in others I was atrocious. How about you?



Katelyn:Sounds cool!Uhm,she said I probably won't need alot of sessions,I can get sorta depressed if I'm angry and I yell at someone I care about,and that to her I seem like a happy and bubbly person but I hide it when I'm mad so I should try to show the nicer side of myself more often like that or something.So,in concluson I had a pretty good day!*lays down in the middle of the sidewalk*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Sounds cool!Uhm,she said I probably won't need alot of sessions,I can get sorta depressed if I'm angry and I yell at someone I care about,and that to her I seem like a happy and bubbly person but I hide it when I'm mad so I should try to show the nicer side of my more often like that or something.So,in concluson I had a pretty good day!*lays down in the middle of the sidewalk*



Johanna: That's great! *sits beside her* *blurred flashes of images appear in her head* Agh! *puts the palm of her hand to her head*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: That's great! *sits beside her* *blurred flashes of images appear in her head* Agh! *puts the palm of her hand to her head*



Katelyn:I know!So now I'm gonna focus on making myself happy and to focus on keeping cool when I'm mad,which might get me in trouble!*laughs and waves at the people who are staring at her weird and walking over her**hears her and looks at her worried* Woah,what happened?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I know!So now I'm gonna focus on making myself happy and to focus on keeping cool when I'm mad,which might get me in trouble!*laughs and waves at the people who are staring at her weird and walking over her**hears her and looks at her worried* Woah,what happened?



Johanna: *the images fade away* *drops her hand* I'd tell you if I knew.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *the images fade away* *drops her hand* I'd tell you if I knew.



Katelyn:Hm,weird.*stands up and dusts herself off* C'mon,lets go do something!We only have a bit before Carls and Nialler are done wherever they are,and Harry won't be here until evening and I wanna have a bit of fun before I have to see him and explain myself.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Hm,weird.*stands up and dusts herself off* C'mon,lets go do something!We only have a bit before Carls and Nialler are done wherever they are,and Harry won't be here until evening and I wanna have a bit of fun before I have to see him and explain myself.



OOC: Sorry for my disappearence!

Johanna: Okay! But what?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Sorry for my disappearence!
> 
> Johanna: Okay! But what?



Katelyn:I have no idea.*thinks* Mini Golf?Roller skating?Arcade?Ooh,what about do something dumb at the mall?!

Ooc:Its okay!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I have no idea.*thinks* Mini Golf?Roller skating?Arcade?Ooh,what about do something dumb at the mall?!
> 
> Ooc:Its okay!



Johanna: I'm not sure if doing something dumb is a good idea..........


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: I'm not sure if doing something dumb is a good idea..........



Katelyn:Hm,I suppse you're right.What about having a silly string war?Its not hard to get the string off of us,and we can do it in the park!Or,if thats not okay,we can go try skating!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Hm,I suppse you're right.What about having a silly string war?Its not hard to get the string off of us,and we can do it in the park!Or,if thats not okay,we can go try skating!



Johanna: Whichever you want!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Whichever you want!



Katelyn:*grins and starts to jump up and down* Silly string war it is!C'mon,lets go get some from the store!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins and starts to jump up and down* Silly string war it is!C'mon,lets go get some from the store!



Johanna: Okay! *goes with her*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Okay! *goes with her*



Katelyn:*walks to the store and goes in**walks straight to the party stuff and finds the silly string*Wicked! *grabs four**nods her head* This is good,ya think?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks to the store and goes in**walks straight to the party stuff and finds the silly string*Wicked! *grabs four**nods her head* This is good,ya think?



Johanna: I guess. You have enough money?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: I guess. You have enough money?



Katelyn:*nods her head* Yupp!I just made alitte from singing on the curb.*walks to the cashier and pays for it* To the park!*laughs and walks in that direction*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods her head* Yupp!I just made alitte from singing on the curb.*walks to the cashier and pays for it* To the park!*laughs and walks in that direction*



Johanna: *follows her, laughing*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *follows her, laughing*



Katelyn:*smiles and runs over to a bench**places the silly strings on the bench in a row* Okay,on three we each grab two silly strings and spray each other until both cans are empty!Sound easy enough?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles and runs over to a bench**places the silly strings on the bench in a row* Okay,on three we each grab two silly strings and spray each other until both cans are empty!Sound easy enough?



Johanna: Yup. *grabs two cans and sprays Katelyn*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Yup. *grabs two cans and sprays Katelyn*



Katelyn:Hey!*laughs and grabs her two cans**starts to spray her trying to get it on her as much as possible without missing*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Hey!*laughs and grabs her two cans**starts to spray her trying to get it on her as much as possible without missing*



Johanna: *laughs* *gets about half of it on her* *sprays back heavily before dashing around to the other side of a tree*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *laughs* *gets about half of it on her* *sprays back heavily before dashing around to the other side of a tree*



Katelyn:*says while laughing* Where are you?Thats not fair!*walks looking for her and finds her* Aha!*sprays her again until both of hers are empty*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*says while laughing* Where are you?Thats not fair!*walks looking for her and finds her* Aha!*sprays her again until both of hers are empty*



Johanna: *was waiting to ambush her and sprays the remnants of her can at Katelyn* *looks at herself* I'm covered in this stuff! I think we're going to need to change before Harry gets here, so we don't look like slobs! *laughs*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *was waiting to ambush her and sprays the remnants of her can at Katelyn* *looks at herself* I'm covered in this stuff! I think we're going to need to change before Harry gets here, so we don't look like slobs! *laughs*



Katelyn:*laughs* We most definitly need to change!We look ridiculous!*walks next to her and takes out her phone and quickly takes their picture**smiles* Definitly going in the album!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* We most definitly need to change!We look ridiculous!*walks next to her and takes out her phone and quickly takes their picture**smiles* Definitly going in the album!



Johanna: *smiles for the picture* *touches her hair and feels the new "highlights" the multicolored silly string gave her* It's in my hair!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *smiles for the picture* *touches her hair and feels the new "highlights" the multicolored silly string gave her* It's in my hair!



Katelyn:*puts up her phone and looks at her hair**laughs* It looks good!In a weird rainbow way!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*puts up her phone and looks at her hair**laughs* It looks good!In a weird rainbow way!



Johanna: *shakes her head* I don't like it.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *shakes her head* I don't like it.



Katelyn:Then we'll clean it out!*picks off some of the string off her shirt* Aw,my poor Ramones shirt!Its all colorful!*smiles and cleans it off*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Then we'll clean it out!*picks off some of the string off her shirt* Aw,my poor Ramones shirt!Its all colorful!*smiles and cleans it off*



Johanna: *wipes some of the silly string off* Thank goodness I only own solid color shirts.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *wipes some of the silly string off* Thank goodness I only own solid color shirts.



Katelyn:Only solid colors?Like just green and blue?*wipes off as much as she can* Okay,I have to change!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Only solid colors?Like just green and blue?*wipes off as much as she can* Okay,I have to change!



Johanna: All kinds of colors, but nothing on the shirts or anything. Yes, I think we should change. To the manor?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: All kinds of colors, but nothing on the shirts or anything. Yes, I think we should change. To the manor?



Katelyn:To the manor!*laughs and starts to walk there*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:To the manor!*laughs and starts to walk there*



Johanna: *grins* *walks with her* This was fun. We should do it again one day, with Carly and Niall and Harry and the other three guys. It could be every person fot themselves, or we can appoint two captains and pick teams, or whatever.

By the way, I came up with more things on my bucket list.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *grins* *walks with her* This was fun. We should do it again one day, with Carly and Niall and Harry and the other three guys. It could be every person fot themselves, or we can appoint two captains and pick teams, or whatever.
> 
> By the way, I came up with more things on my bucket list.



Katelyn:Oh my nandos that would be great!Ooh,What are the other items?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Oh my nandos that would be great!Ooh,What are the other items?



Johanna: One, I wanna win something. I think today was a draw........

Two, I wanna stay up until midnight on New Years. 

Three, I wanna go on bvacation with you guys, because I bet it wouldn't be boring!

Four, I want to know what it's like to be famous! 

Five, I wanna be pretty, just for a day! And that's it.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: One, I wanna win something. I think today was a draw........
> 
> Two, I wanna stay up until midnight on New Years.
> 
> Three, I wanna go on bvacation with you guys, because I bet it wouldn't be boring!
> 
> Four, I want to know what it's like to be famous!
> 
> Five, I wanna be pretty, just for a day! And that's it.



Katelyn:*grins* Those are great ideas Jo!And I'm almost poitive we can do all of them!These lists are gonna be fun to do!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* Those are great ideas Jo!And I'm almost poitive we can do all of them!These lists are gonna be fun to do!



Johanna: Really? Cool! Did you add anymore to your list?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Really? Cool! Did you add anymore to your list?



Katelyn:Yupp!*pops the "P"* I think I'll always find more to add on the list!*laughs*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yupp!*pops the "P"* I think I'll always find more to add on the list!*laughs*



Johanna: Will you share yours?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Will you share yours?



Katelyn:Sure.
22.Throw a huge party for no reason
23.Dye my hair a crazy color for a couple days
24.Sing infront of a huge crowd on stage
25.Visit my mum's grave
26.Get another pet,maybe a hamster
27.Meet a celebrity other than the boys
28.Learn how to play another instrument
29.Fix my anger for myself and everyone
30.See my old friends from when I was younger
31.Try to plan out how I want my life to be
32.Help Jo look prettier for one day

How do you like those?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Sure.
> 22.Throw a huge party for no reason
> 23.Dye my hair a crazy color for a couple days
> 24.Sing infront of a huge crowd on stage
> 25.Visit my mum's grave
> 26.Get another pet,maybe a hamster
> 27.Meet a celebrity other than the boys
> 28.Learn how to play another instrument
> 29.Fix my anger for myself and everyone
> 30.See my old friends from when I was younger
> 31.Try to plan out how I want my life to be
> 32.Help Jo look prettier for one day
> 
> How do you like those?



Johanna: Thanks for adding me in there. Your mom's dead? I'm so sorry! And the boys are celebrities?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Thanks for adding me in there. Your mom's dead? I'm so sorry! And the boys are celebrities?



Katelyn:*smiles*You're welcome,and its alright,shes been dead for along time I just wasnt allowed to go see her grave.Yes,the boys are in a band together,they sing.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles*You're welcome,and its alright,shes been dead for along time I just wasnt allowed to go see her grave.Yes,the boys are in a band together,they sing.



Johanna: Oh wow. Huh. Wouldn't have ever guessed that.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Oh wow. Huh. Wouldn't have ever guessed that.



Katelyn:*shrugs* They're just normal guys,they just don't have a normal job.I forget all the time that they're famous.*walks into the manor*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* They're just normal guys,they just don't have a normal job.I forget all the time that they're famous.*walks into the manor*



Johanna: I guess celebrities are for the most part regular people. *goes inside*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: I guess celebrities are for the most part regular people. *goes inside*



Katelyn:*nods and walks to the kitchen**grabs an apple and water and sits at the counter*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods and walks to the kitchen**grabs an apple and water and sits at the counter*



Johanna: *gets herself a snack as well*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *gets herself a snack as well*



Katelyn:*finishes the water and apple**looks down at her outfit and smiles* Time to change!I'll be back.*runs upstairs to her room and closes the door*walks to her closet looking for an outfit*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes the water and apple**looks down at her outfit and smiles* Time to change!I'll be back.*runs upstairs to her room and closes the door*walks to her closet looking for an outfit*



Johanna: *finishes her snack* Need to shower! *goes up to her room and jumps in the shower*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*looks through all her clothes and picks out an outfit she hasnt worn**runs to the bathroom and changes into a strapless floral dress with a pink belt around her waist that goes to right above her knees**straightens her hair**keeps her mom's golden necklace on and walks back downstairs to the living room and adds her new ideas to her list on the couch*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: I'm back! I went to the mall with my friend and then came home and hung out with my guy friend. What's happening in the RP?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks through all her clothes and picks out an outfit she hasnt worn**runs to the bathroom and changes into a strapless floral dress with a pink belt around her waist that goes to right above her knees**straightens her hair**keeps her mom's golden necklace on and walks back downstairs to the living room and adds her new ideas to her list on the couch*



Johanna: *gets out of the shower* *puts on jeans and a black Oxford style long sleeve shirt*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I'm back! I went to the mall with my friend and then came home and hung out with my guy friend. What's happening in the RP?



OOC: Jo and Katelyn had a silly string fight and then they went home.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm back! I went to the mall with my friend and then came home and hung out with my guy friend. What's happening in the RP?



Ooc:Hi!Jo and Katelyn had a silly string war at the park then came back to the mansion


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Jo and Katelyn had a silly string fight and then they went home.





jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Hi!Jo and Katelyn had a silly string war at the park then came back to the mansion



OOC: Ok thanks!

Carly: *to Niall* Lets head to the mansion to see how Katelyn's thing went. *checks her phone* Harry should be here soon... I hope Katelyn's doing better.

Niall: Yeah, let's go.

Carly: *starts to walk to the mansion*

OOC: Oh and yes, my guy friend was a bit mad that we got beat by our rivals. He wasn't in the best mood...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Ok thanks!
> 
> Carly: *to Niall* Lets head to the mansion to see how Katelyn's thing went. *checks her phone* Harry should be here soon... I hope Katelyn's doing better.
> 
> Niall: Yeah, let's go.
> 
> Carly: *starts to walk to the mansion*
> 
> OOC: Oh and yes, my guy friend was a bit mad that we got beat by our rivals. He wasn't in the best mood...



Ooc:Your welcome and that sucks.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Ok thanks!
> 
> Carly: *to Niall* Lets head to the mansion to see how Katelyn's thing went. *checks her phone* Harry should be here soon... I hope Katelyn's doing better.
> 
> Niall: Yeah, let's go.
> 
> Carly: *starts to walk to the mansion*
> 
> OOC: Oh and yes, my guy friend was a bit mad that we got beat by our rivals. He wasn't in the best mood...



OOC: I don't blame him.

Johanna: *walks downstairs, leaving her duffel bag of dance stuff in her room*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Your welcome and that sucks.



OOC: Yeah, but he's ok. He has a friend over right now, so MY friend and I left after a while.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *gets to the mansion* *rings the doorbell*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *gets to the mansion* *rings the doorbell*



Johanna: *opens the door* Hey Carls, Niall. Come on in.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *opens the door* Hey Carls, Niall. Come on in.



Carly: *comes in* Thanks.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *gets to the mansion* *rings the doorbell*





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *opens the door* Hey Carls, Niall. Come on in.



Katelyn:*hears the bell and Jo open the door but not who it is**shouts* Hello strangers and or stranger!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*hears the bell and Jo open the door but not who it is**shouts* Hello strangers and or stranger!



Carly: *shouts back* It's Carl and Niall!!! No stranger here!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *shouts back* It's Carl and Niall!!! No stranger here!



Katelyn:*gets up and runs to where they are**grins and claps*Yay!No stranger danger then!*laughs*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *comes in* Thanks.



Johanna: No problem. So, how are you guys? *walks towards the living room*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*gets up and runs to where they are**grins and claps*Yay!No stranger danger then!*laughs*





Fairywings said:


> Johanna: No problem. So, how are you guys?



Carly: Correct. No strangers, no danger. *to Jo* We're good. *smiles* *to Katelyn again* How was your trip to the therapist?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Correct. No strangers, no danger. *to Jo* We're good. *smiles* *to Katelyn again* How was your trip to the therapist?



Katelyn:*smiles* It was great!She said all kinds of things about how if I tried to control my anger and sadness I can be a very happy and bubbly person!Then me and Jo had a silly string fight and got really colorful,added things to our bucket lists,and now I'm in a dress!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* It was great!She said all kinds of things about how if I tried to control my anger and sadness I can be a very happy and bubbly person!Then me and Jo had a silly string fight and got really colorful,added things to our bucket lists,and now I'm in a dress!



Carly: *smiles* That's good. Harry should be here soon. But, for the first few days he's back he's going to stay at our house. Then maybe he'll come back to the manor. *smiles again*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Correct. No strangers, no danger. *to Jo* We're good. *smiles* *to Katelyn again* How was your trip to the therapist?



Johanna: That's nice.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *smiles* That's good. Harry should be here soon. But, for the first few days he's back he's going to stay at our house. Then maybe he'll come back to the manor. *smiles again*



Katelyn:*grins* That all sounds really nice!I hope he does come back to stay here,but if he doesnt want to I'll be fine with it.I'm hungry!I havent eaten a real thing in like three days!*walks to the kitchen singing Kiss Me*


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: That's nice.



Carly: *smiles* Yeah. How are you?

OOC: By the way, my guy friend hurt his eye. It's all red and stuff cuz it got hit with someones helmet in the game yesterday. Ouch...


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* That all sounds really nice!I hope he does come back to stay here,but if he doesnt want to I'll be fine with it.I'm hungry!I havent eaten a real thing in like three days!*walks to the kitchen singing Kiss Me*



Carly: *mutters under her breath* I haven't eaten anything for about two weeks.... *sighs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *smiles* Yeah. How are you?
> 
> OOC: By the way, my guy friend hurt his eye. It's all red and stuff cuz it got hit with someones helmet in the game yesterday. Ouch...



Ooc:Oh,that had to hurt!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* That all sounds really nice!I hope he does come back to stay here,but if he doesnt want to I'll be fine with it.I'm hungry!I havent eaten a real thing in like three days!*walks to the kitchen singing Kiss Me*





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *smiles* Yeah. How are you?
> 
> OOC: By the way, my guy friend hurt his eye. It's all red and stuff cuz it got hit with someones helmet in the game yesterday. Ouch...



Johanna: You ate breakfast didn't you? *to Carly* I'm good. *twirls into the kitchen*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *mutters under her breath* I haven't eaten anything for about two weeks.... *sighs*



Katelyn:*shouts* Anyone else hungry?*starts to heat up some chicken and a baked potatoe*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Oh,that had to hurt!


OOC: He said it did pretty bad. Ehhh 


Fairywings said:


> Johanna: You ate breakfast didn't you? *to Carly* I'm good. *twirls into the kitchen*



Carly: That's good. *walks to the kitchen and lays down on the table*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: You ate breakfast didn't you? *to Carly* I'm good. *twirls into the kitchen*



Katelyn:Nope,I only made you breakfast.I just had apple juice,which,I might add,is very good!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: He said it did pretty bad. Ehhh
> 
> 
> Carly: That's good. *walks to the kitchen and lays down on the table*





jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Nope,I only made you breakfast.I just had apple juice,which,I might add,is very good!



Johanna: Is that really a comfortable place to lie Carly? You need to eat Kate!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: He said it did pretty bad. Ehhh
> 
> Carly: That's good. *walks to the kitchen and lays down on the table*



Katelyn:*looks at her with her head tilted to the side* What is your fascination with laying on the table?*hears the beep saying her food is done*Yay!*walks over,takes out a fork and the food**starts to eat at the other counter*

ooc:Aw!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Is that really a comfortable place to lie Carly? You need to eat Kate!



Carly: Yes, yes it is, Jo. I guess it's finally clear that I lay here a lot. *her stomach growls, but she yawns loudly, to drown the noise*

Niall: *sits on a chair near the table*

Harry: *almost to the mansion*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her with her head tilted to the side* What is your fascination with laying on the table?*hears the beep saying her food is done*Yay!*walks over,takes out a fork and the food**starts to eat at the other counter*
> 
> ooc:Aw!



Carly: It's comfy.

OOC: Yeah, but he'll be ok. He's pretty tough. Aha


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Is that really a comfortable place to lie Carly? You need to eat Kate!



Katelyn:*swallows the food in her mouth* I know,and I plan to eat alot to make up for the time I didnt!*starts to eat again*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: It's comfy.
> 
> OOC: Yeah, but he'll be ok. He's pretty tough. Aha



Katelyn:Hm.Simple,but effective.*finishes her whole meal and cleans her plate*

Ooc:Yay then!Haha!


----------



## niallsprincess

Harry: *rings the doorbell to the mansion, knowing that they're all there*

Carly: *jumps off of the table* I'll get it! *runs to the door and opens it* Come on in, Harry. We're in the kitchen.

Harry: *hugs her (friendly) and follows her to the kitchen*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her with her head tilted to the side* What is your fascination with laying on the table?*hears the beep saying her food is done*Yay!*walks over,takes out a fork and the food**starts to eat at the other counter*
> 
> ooc:Aw!





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yes, yes it is, Jo. I guess it's finally clear that I lay here a lot. *her stomach growls, but she yawns loudly, to drown the noise*
> 
> Niall: *sits on a chair near the table*
> 
> Harry: *almost to the mansion*





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: It's comfy.
> 
> OOC: Yeah, but he'll be ok. He's pretty tough. Aha



Johanna: *glances at Katelyn* She just lies on the table and no one cares? They don't let us do that at school!



jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*swallows the food in her mouth* I know,and I plan to eat alot to make up for the time I didnt!*starts to eat again*



Johanna: Oh, good.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *rings the doorbell to the mansion, knowing that they're all there*
> 
> Carly: *jumps off of the table* I'll get it! *runs to the door and opens it* Come on in, Harry. We're in the kitchen.
> 
> Harry: *hugs her (friendly) and follows her to the kitchen*



Katelyn:*freezes at the doorbell but tries to relax**walks to stand next to the window playing with the end of her dress*


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *rings the doorbell to the mansion, knowing that they're all there*
> 
> Carly: *jumps off of the table* I'll get it! *runs to the door and opens it* Come on in, Harry. We're in the kitchen.
> 
> Harry: *hugs her (friendly) and follows her to the kitchen*



Johanna: *nods in greeting to Harry but says nothing* *leans against the wall, observing the others*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*freezes at the doorbell but tries to relax**walks to stand next to the window playing with the end of her dress*



Carly: *they both walk into the kitchen* Harry's back. *smiles big*

Harry: ...Hi. *smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *glances at Katelyn* She just lies on the table and no one cares? They don't let us do that at school!
> 
> Johanna: Oh, good.



Katelyn:*smiles and shrugs* Carl does some weird things and we learn not to care.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *they both walk into the kitchen* Harry's back. *smiles big*
> 
> Harry: ...Hi. *smiles*



Katelyn:Hiya.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles and shrugs* Carl does some weird things and we learn not to care.



Johanna: Huh.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Hiya.



Harry: Good to see you, Kay. *grins a bit*

Carly: Hmm... Two of my best friends...

OOC: I love RPs because then I'm not all loner-like. Hehe


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Good to see you, Kay. *grins a bit*
> 
> Carly: Hmm... Two of my best friends...
> 
> OOC: I love RPs because then I'm not all loner-like. Hehe



OOC: Lol.

Johanna: *closes her eyes, but refrains from going to sleep* *listens just in case anyone speaks to her or asks her something*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Huh.



Katelyn:*turns to her* Dont worry,after hanging out with all of us for awhile you'll get use to all our weird habits.Like I smile and laugh way too much!*smiles*



			
				niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Good to see you, Kay. *grins a bit*
> 
> Carly: Hmm... Two of my best friends...
> 
> OOC: I love RPs because then I'm not all loner-like. Hehe



Katelyn:*smiles at him* Same here Curly.

Ooc:Haha!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*turns to her* Dont worry,after hanging out with all of us for awhile you'll get use to all our weird habits.Like I smile and laugh way too much!*smiles*
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:*smiles at him* Same here Curly.
> 
> Ooc:Haha!



Johanna: And blush. I know.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*turns to her* Dont worry,after hanging out with all of us for awhile you'll get use to all our weird habits.Like I smile and laugh way too much!*smiles*
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:*smiles at him* Same here Curly.
> 
> Ooc:Haha!



Carly: *gets a glass of water and drinks it, laying down on the countertop*

OOC: Yeah  ! That awkward moment when all your friends are bugging you to love someone and you know... go out with them and you do, and you want to, but you just don't...


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *gets a glass of water and drinks it, laying down on the countertop*
> 
> OOC: Yeah  ! That awkward moment when all your friends are bugging you to love someone and you know... go out with them and you do, and you want to, but you just don't...



OOC: My friend has failed time and time again to convince me to get a boyfriend. I'm too stubborn to do something I don't want to do. Besides, no offense to anyone here, but boyfriends are over rated. I mean, I like guys as friends, but not boyfriends.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: My friend has failed time and time again to convince me to get a boyfriend. I'm too stubborn to do something I don't want to do. Besides, no offense to anyone here, but boyfriends are over rated. I mean, I like guys as friends, but not boyfriends.



OOC: Ehhh, I'd like to, but I can't...


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: And blush. I know.





			
				niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *gets a glass of water and drinks it, laying down on the countertop*
> 
> OOC: Yeah  ! That awkward moment when all your friends are bugging you to love someone and you know... go out with them and you do, and you want to, but you just don't...



Katelyn:*looks at her with fake shock* I do not blush alot!

Ooc:Hm,sounds like an unique moment


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her with fake shock* I do not blush alot!
> 
> Ooc:Hm,sounds like an unique moment



Carly: *looks at Katelyn* You KNOW you do!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Ehhh, I'd like to, but I can't...



OOC: I'm not allowed to date yet anyways, and I'm not the rebellious type, which only helps me.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her with fake shock* I do not blush alot!
> 
> Ooc:Hm,sounds like an unique moment





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *looks at Katelyn* You KNOW you do!



Johanna: Preach!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I'm not allowed to date yet anyways, and I'm not the rebellious type, which only helps me.



OOC: I'm allowed to and I have before. But, nobody likes me...That stinks cuz I kinda enjoy someones company, you could say... (whatever term you prefer haha)


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *looks at Katelyn* You KNOW you do!





Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Preach!



Katelyn:*laughs* I only blush when someone says something embarassing about me,compliments me,or whenever Curly over there says something cheeky!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* I only blush when someone says something embarassing about me,compliments me,or whenever Curly over there says something cheeky!



Harry: You know you like it.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I'm allowed to and I have before. But, nobody likes me...That stinks cuz I kinda enjoy someones company, you could say... (whatever term you prefer haha)





jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* I only blush when someone says something embarassing about me,compliments me,or whenever Curly over there says something cheeky!



OOC: I see.

Johanna: Why does it seem like that happens a lot?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: You know you like it.





Fairywings said:


> OOC: I see.
> 
> Johanna: Why does it seem like that happens a lot?



Katelyn:*covers her cheeks with her hands to hide a light blush* The only thing that happens alot is him being all cheeky and flirty!The other things don't happen that often.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*covers her cheeks with her hands to hide a light blush* The only thing that happens alot is him being all cheeky and flirty!The other things don't happen that often.



Johanna: *smirks* *leans against the wall* *goes to sleep*

OOC: Night! ICly you can just put Johanna in her room or whatever.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *still laying with her back on the countertop* *yawns*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *smirks* *leans against the wall* *goes to sleep*
> 
> OOC: Night! ICly you can just put Johanna in her room or whatever.





niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *still laying with her back on the countertop* *yawns*




Katelyn:Smirkings not very nice sometimes you know.*walks over to the other countertop and sits down*

Ooc:Okay,nighty-night!


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *sings the Only One by Hot Chelle Rae*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sings the Only One by Hot Chelle Rae*



Katelyn:*smiles* Singing in a kitchen on the table,not random at all.*walks into the living room and writes more ideas down**sees Darcy climbing down the stairs* Come here Darcy!*smiles when she runs over and picks her up*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Singing in a kitchen on the table,not random at all.*walks into the living room and writes more ideas down**sees Darcy climbing down the stairs* Come here Darcy!*smiles when she runs over and picks her up*



Carly: *half smiles* Nope. Not a bit.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *half smiles* Nope. Not a bit.



Katelyn:*sings Kiss Me by Ed Sheeran to herself while looking for something to watch on t.v**Darcy licks her arm and she looks at her* I bet you're hungry,c'mon.*stands up and walks back into the kitchen**tries to reach for the cat food in a high cabinet**groans* Who would move my kitty's food too high so I can't reach it?Thats just mean!*jumps to try and get it*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sings Kiss Me by Ed Sheeran to herself while looking for something to watch on t.v**Darcy licks her arm and she looks at her* I bet you're hungry,c'mon.*stands up and walks back into the kitchen**tries to reach for the cat food in a high cabinet**groans* Who would move my kitty's food too high so I can't reach it?Thats just mean!*jumps to try and get it*



Harry: Let me get it. Here, move. *grabs the cat food and hands it to her*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Let me get it. Here, move. *grabs the cat food and hands it to her*



Katelyn:*smiles and grabs it from him* Thank-you!I love knowing someone so much taller than me!*laughs and fills Darcy's bowl**pets her as she eats**hums the rest of Kiss Me and plays with her hair*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles and grabs it from him* Thank-you!I love knowing someone so much taller than me!*laughs and fills Darcy's bowl**pets her as she eats**hums the rest of Kiss Me and plays with her hair*



Harry: Pssh You don't like tall people, you just like me.

Carly: Correct, because I am very short.

OOC: I wish I was short....


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Pssh You don't like tall people, you just like me.
> 
> Carly: Correct, because I am very short.
> 
> OOC: I wish I was short....



Katelyn:*turns around to look at him and smiles* Hm,you know I think you're right.And Carls you're not short,you're fun size like me!

Ooc:I wish I was tall!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*turns around to look at him and smiles* Hm,you know I think you're right.And Carls you're not short,you're fun size like me!
> 
> Ooc:I wish I was tall!



Carly: I guess you're right. *smiles*

OOC: I HATE being tall!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: I guess you're right. *smiles*
> 
> OOC: I HATE being tall!



Katelyn:I'm always right my dear friend.*laughs and goes into the living room and brings back the notebook with her list**sits down at the other counter* I don't want to be alone,so I'm gonna do this in here.*starts to add more to her list humming Lego House*

Ooc:Being short sucks though!You can't reach alot of things,and you get nicknames like Leprechaun which _is_ my nickname!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I'm always right my dear friend.*laughs and goes into the living room and brings back the notebook with her list**sits down at the other counter* I don't want to be alone,so I'm gonna do this in here.*starts to add more to her list humming Lego House*
> 
> Ooc:Being short sucks though!You can't reach alot of things,and you get nicknames like Leprechaun which _is_ my nickname!



Carly: Oh ok then. *smiles*

OOC: Well I'm super tall, and a lot of guys are shorter that me. I hate it! But I stopped growing last year, so yay!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Oh ok then. *smiles*
> 
> OOC: Well I'm super tall, and a lot of guys are shorter that me. I hate it! But I stopped growing last year, so yay!



Katelyn:*nods and finishes the new items**reads them over and nods in approvement* Very nice.I'm getting alot of these,I think it might take more than a year to do these!

Ooc:Yay for no more growing!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods and finishes the new items**reads them over and nods in approvement* Very nice.I'm getting alot of these,I think it might take more than a year to do these!
> 
> Ooc:Yay for no more growing!



Harry: *tilts his head* What is it?

Carly: *randomly kicking Niall's shoulder for no reason*

OOC: Yaaaay!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *tilts his head* What is it?
> 
> Carly: *randomly kicking Niall's shoulder for no reason*
> 
> OOC: Yaaaay!



Katelyn:A list of things I wanna do before I turn fifteen,I have thirty-two now but I'm not even close to all the things I wanna do.You wanna see 'em?

Ooc:Haha


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:A list of things I wanna do before I turn fifteen,I have thirty-two now but I'm not even close to all the things I wanna do.You wanna see 'em?
> 
> Ooc:Haha



Harry: Yeah, I'd love to see them.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Yeah, I'd love to see them.



Katelyn:*holds out the notebook* Here ya go.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*holds out the notebook* Here ya go.



Harry: *reads them* Nice. I like it.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *reads them* Nice. I like it.



Katelyn:*smiles* Thanks,I just hope I get to do some of these soon.Especially dancing in the rain,that would be fun!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Thanks,I just hope I get to do some of these soon.Especially dancing in the rain,that would be fun!



Harry: *smiles* It is.

Carly: *yawns and stretches, her back still on the table*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *smiles* It is.
> 
> Carly: *yawns and stretches, her back still on the table*



Katelyn:You've gotten to do it!?Lucky.*looks outside* How awesome would it be if it started raining right now?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:You've gotten to do it!?Lucky.*looks outside* How awesome would it be if it started raining right now?



Harry: It'd be pretty awesome, I suppose. *laughs*

Carly: *stares at the ceiling*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: It'd be pretty awesome, I suppose. *laughs*
> 
> Carly: *stares at the ceiling*



Katelyn:I know right!? *looks at her wrist**smiles* I know where I'm getting my tattoo,and what I'm getting now too.*gets a text message and reads it**rolls her eyes and answers**puts her phone down on the counter and uses a pen to write on her wrist*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I know right!? *looks at her wrist**smiles* I know where I'm getting my tattoo,and what I'm getting now too.*gets a text message and reads it**rolls her eyes and answers**puts her phone down on the counter and uses a pen to write on her wrist*



Carly: What's your tattoo gonna be, Kate?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: What's your tattoo gonna be, Kate?



Katelyn:*smiles* A small lopsided heart.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* A small lopsided heart.



Carly: *smiles* Cool!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *smiles* Cool!



Katelyn:Thanks!*pushes back her hair and feels something**looks at her hair and sees alittle silly string**takes it out* Alright,lesson learned.No silly string war after the therapist ever again.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Thanks!*pushes back her hair and feels something**looks at her hair and sees alittle silly string**takes it out* Alright,lesson learned.No silly string war after the therapist ever again.



Carly: Why not? I'm sure it was fun, wasn't it?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Why not? I'm sure it was fun, wasn't it?



Katelyn:It was!I just don't think I'll like finding string in my hair everytime I talk to her.Ooh,did I mention that I might only need six or seven sessions!?That means I can cross fix my anger off my list really soon!*gets up and walks to the fridge*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:It was!I just don't think I'll like finding string in my hair everytime I talk to her.Ooh,did I mention that I might only need six or seven sessions!?That means I can cross fix my anger off my list really soon!*gets up and walks to the fridge*



Carly: That's great! *her stomach growls*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: That's great! *her stomach growls*



Katelyn:*takes a drink of water from a water bottle* I know right!? *smiles* Are you hungry,I can cook something for you.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*takes a drink of water from a water bottle* I know right!? *smiles* Are you hungry,I can cook something for you.



Carly: *shakes her head* No, I'm not hungry.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *shakes her head* No, I'm not hungry.



Katelyn:*looks at her like she doesnt believe her* Yeah,sure.*walks back to her seat and lays her forehead on the counter* I'm bored,can someone please say something dumb I can do that will entertain me for a minute?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her like she doesnt believe her* Yeah,sure.*walks back to her seat and lays her forehead on the counter* I'm bored,can someone please say something dumb I can do that will entertain me for a minute?



Carly: Organize the food in the fridge so they're in alphabetical order. *smiles*

OOC: I'm having skin problems on my face right now. Any ideas on how to fix that? (I already wash my face every day and stuff)


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Organize the food in the fridge so they're in alphabetical order. *smiles*
> 
> OOC: I'm having skin problems on my face right now. Any ideas on how to fix that? (I already wash my face every day and stuff)



Katelyn:*looks up at her with a confuced face* Where in the world did you get that idea?*looks around and sighs**runs upstairs and grabs one of her hoodies and puts her wand in the pocket**runs back down*I'm going outside,that can be fun!*walks out to the backyard*

Ooc:One of my best friends use to put lemon juice on her face for her face,other than that I used pads with acne killing stuff on them and wiped my face with them twice a day.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks up at her with a confuced face* Where in the world did you get that idea?*looks around and sighs**runs upstairs and grabs one of her hoodies and puts her wand in the pocket**runs back down*I'm going outside,that can be fun!*walks out to the backyard*
> 
> Ooc:One of my best friends use to put lemon juice on her face for her face,other than that I used pads with acne killing stuff on them and wiped my face with them twice a day.



Carly: Ok, but it's cold out there!

OOC: Thanks! Lemon juice? I wonder if that really works. I'll see. Sometimes I use a really cool face mask that I haven't used in a while. I'll probably do that again too.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Ok, but it's cold out there!
> 
> OOC: Thanks! Lemon juice? I wonder if that really works. I'll see. Sometimes I use a really cool face mask that I haven't used in a while. I'll probably do that again too.



Katekyn:I'll be fine!*walks out and zips up her hoodie and puts up her hood**sits on a bench and starts to write and draw in the air with her wand*

ooc:You're welcome!And that sounds good too.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katekyn:I'll be fine!*walks out and zips up her hoodie and puts up her hood**sits on a bench and starts to write and draw in the air with her wand*
> 
> ooc:You're welcome!And that sounds good too.



Carly: If you're sure... *talks to Harry and Niall while she's gone*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: If you're sure... *talks to Harry and Niall while she's gone*



Katelyn:*thinks of a spell that she read about and uses it**makes a small fire in the shape of a snake**smiles* Wicked!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*thinks of a spell that she read about and uses it**makes a small fire in the shape of a snake**smiles* Wicked!



Carly: *yawns* We'd better head home, guys. Wait outside while I tell Kate we're leaving. *sticks her head out the back door* Hey Katelyn, we're going home now. We'll be back in the morning, ok?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *yawns* We'd better head home, guys. Wait outside while I tell Kate we're leaving. *sticks her head out the back door* Hey Katelyn, we're going home now. We'll be back in the morning, ok?



Katelyn:*nods* Oh okay,I'll see ya then!*points at the fire snake* Aquamenta.*water puts it out*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> [COLOR="Lime]Katelyn:*nods* Oh okay,I'll see ya then!*points at the fire snake* Aquamenta.*water puts it out*[/COLOR][/QUOTE]
> 
> [COLOR="DeepSkyBlue"]Carly: *waves goodbye, then goes around front and leaves with the boys* *goes home and they all fall asleep*[/COLOR]
> 
> OOC: Goodnight! I'm tired! I'll be back in the morning sometime! Or afternoon if I sleep that late, but probably not! x


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *waves goodbye, then goes around front and leaves with the boys* *goes home and they all fall asleep*
> 
> OOC: Goodnight! I'm tired! I'll be back in the morning sometime! Or afternoon if I sleep that late, but probably not! x



Katelyn:*tries that spell again but this time its bigger* Woah,too big.*tries to use the water spell but it won't go out**it strikes at her and hits her whole left upper arm* Ow!*tries a few spells before it goes out***runs inside and takes off her hoodie and sees her whole upper arm is red and burning**bites her lip from screaming and crying and puts cold water on it and ice**walks to the living room and falls asleep on the couch hurting*

ooc:Goodnight!


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *appears in the kitchen* *drops into a chair, thinking*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*wakes up in a chair and yawns**stands up and checks her arm**sees the burn is red,bleeding alittle and very painful* Great. *sighs and walks up to her room**goes to her bathroom and wraps the burn in gauze wincing the whole time**walks to her closet and changes into skinny jeans and a white long sleeve shirt**brushes her hair so its straight and walks back downstairs*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *glances at her clothes and tangled hair* I'll need to change soon. Maybe after breakfast.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *glances at her clothes and tangled hair* I'll need to change soon. Maybe after breakfast.



Katelyn:*walks into the kitchen* Good morning Jo.*walks over to the fridge and starts to get food out*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks into the kitchen* Good morning Jo.*walks over to the fridge and starts to get food out*



Johanna: Morning Kate.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Morning Kate.



Katelyn:*starts to cook* So how'd ya sleep?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*starts to cook* So how'd ya sleep?



Johanna: *admits* Not well. Nightmares.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *admits* Not well. Nightmares.



Katelyn:*frowns* Aw,I'm sorry.Do you wanna talk about them?*finishes the food and puts it all on two plates**puts on infront of Jo and sits down and eats her own*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns* Aw,I'm sorry.Do you wanna talk about them?*finishes the food and puts it all on two plates**puts on infront of Jo and sits down and eats her own*



Johanna: *eats a little* They didn't really make ssense. I remember running from something in the woods. There was someone with me, but every time I tried to see their face, it was blurred and I couldn't make out their features. And then......


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *eats a little* They didn't really make ssense. I remember running from something in the woods. There was someone with me, but every time I tried to see their face, it was blurred and I couldn't make out their features. And then......



Katelyn:*finishes hers and washes her plate* Maybe that was a memory?You might have been remembering something that happened in the past.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes hers and washes her plate* Maybe that was a memory?You might have been remembering something that happened in the past.



Johanna: *shakes her head* I don't think so. Because then  the person shouted my name, and then right after that I tripped over a tree root and got tackled by something or someone. And right before I died I changed dreams.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *shakes her head* I don't think so. Because then  the person shouted my name, and then right after that I tripped over a tree root and got tackled by something or someone. And right before I died I changed dreams.



Katelyn:*nods slowly*  Okay,not a memory.Maybe it really was just nightmares.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods slowly*  Okay,not a memory.Maybe it really was just nightmares.



Johanna: *shrugs* Who knows? So, what's on today's agenda?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *shrugs* Who knows? So, what's on today's agenda?



Katelyn:Well,Carly said she'll be coming over today,I have to go back to my therapist,and the rest is whatever we want!*smiles*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Well,Carly said she'll be coming over today,I have to go back to my therapist,and the rest is whatever we want!*smiles*



Johanna: Oh good. 'Cause today I think I just want to relax.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Oh good. 'Cause today I think I just want to relax.



Katelyn:*grins* Lazy day then!*laughs**looks outside the window* Hm,looks like its either going to rain or snow today.*gasps* That reminds me!I need to go buy Christmas decorations!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* Lazy day then!*laughs**looks outside the window* Hm,looks like its either going to rain or snow today.*gasps* That reminds me!I need to go buy Christmas decorations!



Johanna: Oh, it must be nearly December! I need to get money, I spent it all on clothes and I'll need to start looking for Christmas presents!

OOC: Eh, Crystal's 16 now. Don't know when exactly she would have turned, but that's how old she is.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> Johanna: Oh, it must be nearly December! I need to get money, I spent it all on clothes and I'll need to start looking for Christmas presents!
> 
> OOC: Eh, Crystal's 16 now. Don't know when exactly she would have turned, but that's how old she is.



Katelyn:*nods excitedly*Yeah,oh my goodness!I'll have to look through the whole house and see if maybe thre are any decorations here!I'm sure there must be in the attic or something!I'll still have to buy new ones but I might as well try and save money.*laughs*

Ooc:Cool!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods excitedly*Yeah,oh my goodness!I'll have to look through the whole house and see if maybe thre are any decorations here!I'm sure there must be in the attic or something!I'll still have to buy new ones but I might as well try and save money.*laughs*
> 
> Ooc:Cool!



Johanna: *waves her wand* If we find any in the attic or if there's a basement, we could always redecorate them, make them look newer. Once we get the stuff, we should have everyone come over and help!

Crystal: *eventually reaches a coastal town* *collapses on the hill overlooking the town* What a great view. *winces* The spell I used to hold back the pain in my leg wore out a long time ago.

Fiona: Better go take a look around. Stay here, keep safe. *leaves the shelter and scouts around*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *waves her wand* If we find any in the attic or if there's a basement, we could always redecorate them, make them look newer. Once we get the stuff, we should have everyone come over and help!
> 
> Crystal: *eventually reaches a coastal town* *collapses on the hill overlooking the town* What a great view. *winces* The spell I used to hold back the pain in my leg wore out a long time ago.
> 
> Fiona: Better go take a look around. Stay here, keep safe. *leaves the shelter and scouts around*



Katelyn:*grins* Absolutley!That all sounds great!This is going to be the best Christams we've ever had!*runs over and grabs her notebook with her list**writes down one more idea*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* Absolutley!That all sounds great!This is going to be the best Christams we've ever had!*runs over and grabs her notebook with her list**writes down one more idea*



Johanna: So, what sort of decorations will we need? A tree, obviously. Ornaments for the tree and maybe some garland or ribbon as well. A wreath, for the front door. Chrstmas tree lights and house lights. Maybe you should write this stuff down, Kate. Candy canes. Love isn't in my future, but maybe we should get some mistletoe anyway, at least for decoration. Maybe some holly or poinsettias too.

And we'll need wrapping paper and or gift bags, but those aren't decorations. Do you think I missed anything?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: So, what sort of decorations will we need? A tree, obviously. Ornaments for the tree and maybe some garland or ribbon as well. A wreath, for the front door. Chrstmas tree lights and house lights. Maybe you should write this stuff down, Kate. Love isn't in my future, but maybe we should get some mistletoe anyway, at least for decoration. Maybe some holly or poinsettias too.
> 
> And we'll need wrapping paper and or gift bags, but those aren't decorations. Do you think I missed anything?



Katelyn:*nods and writes them down*What about yard decorations?Like a blow-up Santa Clause and stuff?We'll need cookie cutters too,they're not decorations but I'll be making alot of cookies!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods and writes them down*What about yard decorations?Like a blow-up Santa Clause and stuff?We'll need cookie cutters too,they're not decorations but I'll be making alot of cookies!



Johanna: Oh yes, baked goods galore! I hope to help out with some of the baking and stuff if you don't mind. Yard decorations would be fine as long as we don't go overboard.

OOC: So, a few days before Christmas my family likes to drive around and look at other people's decorations. One year we went by these two houses that were right across from eachother. One had mostly penguins and the other had mostly polar bears, it was like they were having a blow-up war or something! There was like 9-12 on each side! It was funny.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Oh yes, baked goods galore! I hope to help out with some of the baking and stuff if you don't mind. Yard decorations would be fine as long as we don't go overboard.
> 
> OOC: So, a few days before Christmas my family likes to drive around and look at other people's decorations. One year we went by these two houses that were right across from eachother. One had mostly penguins and the other had mostly polar bears, it was like they were having a blow-up war or something! There was like 9-12 on each side! It was funny.



Katelyn:I dont mind at all!IIf we both help then we can have even more sweets!And we wouldnt go overboard,just a few blow-ups.

Ooc:Haha that must looked so cool!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I dont mind at all!IIf we both help then we can have even more sweets!And we wouldnt go overboard,just a few blow-ups.
> 
> Ooc:Haha that must looked so cool!



Johanna: Cool!

OOC: It was.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Cool!
> 
> OOC: It was.



Katelyn:*smiles**looks at the stairs* I think I wanna go take a quick look in the attic,I've never been up there and I really wanna see if we can find anything already.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles**looks at the stairs* I think I wanna go take a quick look in the attic,I've never been up there and I really wanna see if we can find anything already.



Johanna: You can go look in the attic, and there's a shed in the backyard, so I'll see if there's any outdoor decorations. *finishes eating and stands up*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: You can go look in the attic, and there's a shed in the backyard, so I'll see if there's any outdoor decorations. *finishes eating and stands up*



Katelyn:*jumps up* Awesome!Good luck searching!*runs up the stairs looking for the attic*Gotta go to the highest floor...*walks further up the stairs*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*jumps up* Awesome!Good luck searching!*runs up the stairs looking for the attic*Gotta go to the highest floor...*walks further up the stairs*



Johanna: *opens the back door and goes ouside* *heads to the shed* Cloudy today.......


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*walks up a staircase to one door**smiles* Yes! *walks over and opens the door,walks in and sees a huge room filled with boxes,paintings,and others**walks slowly to a small box and finds baby clothes and toys**picks up a small pink dress**smiles slightly and looks through the rest of it*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *opens up the shed door* *sees all the tools, outdoor furniture, and decorations* Oh wow........


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *opens up the shed door* *sees all the tools, outdoor furniture, and decorations* Oh wow........



Katelyn:*looks through a couple more boxes and finally finds three boxes all filled with Christmas decorations for the inside of the house**grins* Brilliant.Theres enough in here for the entire Manor!*looks through the first small box and finds pictures of Snowmen,reindeer,and Santa**puts that to the side and opens the second large box**finds a huge Christmas tree and decorations for it**finally opens the other box and finds mistletoe,holly,tinsel and alot more**grabs the first small one and the third one and goes downstairs*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *finds a North Pole sign and several reindeer statues in the back* *also finds a box of Christmas lights for the house* I've hit the jackpot! *also finds festive lights for the sidewalk to the front door*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*walks back upstairs and slowly drags the tree down to the Living room**shouts* I got stuff!


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *takes everything and puts it next to the back door* *shouts* I did too!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *takes everything and puts it next to the back door* *shouts* I did too!



Katelyn:Yay! *claps her hands* I'm hungry now.*skips into the kitchen and takes out a bag of carrots from the fridge**eats some at the counter*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yay! *claps her hands* I'm hungry now.*skips into the kitchen and takes out a bag of carrots from the fridge**eats some at the counter*



Johanna: *goes inside* What did you find? I found all kinds of decorations, and once it snows we can make our own snowmen.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *goes inside* What did you find? I found all kinds of decorations, and once it snows we can make our own snowmen.



Katelyn:*swallows* Wicked!I found paintings we can hang around,a huge tree and decorations to put on it,and I found mistletoe an stuff!Very good search.*eats another carrot*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*swallows* Wicked!I found paintings we can hang around,a huge tree and decorations to put on it,and I found mistletoe an stuff!Very good search.*eats another carrot*



Johanna: That's great! Everything I found is by the door.


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: I'm here! Sorry I took so long! I hung out with my neighbor and went grocery shopping.  What's going on in RP?


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I'm here! Sorry I took so long! I hung out with my neighbor and went grocery shopping.  What's going on in RP?



OOC: Hey! Katelyn and Johanna have been searching for Christmas decorations, Kay in the attic and Jo in the backyard shed, and have met back in the kitchen.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Hey! Katelyn and Johanna have been searching for Christmas decorations, Kay in the attic and Jo in the backyard shed, and have met back in the kitchen.



OOC: Ok, thank you! I might disappear in a few minutes because my neighbor and I might head down to my guy friends house.

Carly: *wakes up and gets dressed* *wears a turquoise and white stripped long sleeved shirt, dark, ripped skinny jeans, a white beanie, and darkish makeup*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: That's great! Everything I found is by the door.





			
				niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm here! Sorry I took so long! I hung out with my neighbor and went grocery shopping.  What's going on in RP?





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Hey! Katelyn and Johanna have been searching for Christmas decorations, Kay in the attic and Jo in the backyard shed, and have met back in the kitchen.





			
				niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Ok, thank you! I might disappear in a few minutes because my neighbor and I might head down to my guy friends house.
> 
> Carly: *wakes up and gets dressed* *wears a turquoise and white stripped long sleeved shirt, dark, ripped skinny jeans, a white beanie, and darkish makeup*



Katelyn:*nods**checks her phone* I'll have to leave in awhile for town,I don't wanna be late for my session.

ooc:Hi!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Okay.

Johanna: All right. I'll keep myself ocupied here, unless you want me to come with you, of course.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods**checks her phone* I'll have to leave in awhile for town,I don't wanna be late for my session.
> 
> ooc:Hi!



OOC: Hello 

Carly: *skates to town* *grabs breakfast*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Okay.
> 
> Johanna: All right. I'll keep myself ocupied here, unless you want me to come with you, of course.



Katelyn:*shrugs* If you wanna come you can,but you'll probably get really bored.You might wanna just stay here when I leave.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* If you wanna come you can,but you'll probably get really bored.You might wanna just stay here when I leave.



Johanna: *nods* You're right, it probably would get boring. I think I'll just stay here.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *nods* You're right, it probably would get boring. I think I'll just stay here.



Katelyn:Good choice.*looks back outside* I wish it would rain!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Good choice.*looks back outside* I wish it would rain!



Johanna: Snow would be better to me.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Snow would be better to me.



Katelyn:*shrugs* Eithers fine,I can dance in both and they're both water.I just wanna have some fun!*gets an idea and smiles down at her shirt* I've got an idea!*runs to the living room and grabs a permenant marker and writes "Free Hugs" big on her shirt**walks back into the kitchen smiling*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shrugs* Eithers fine,I can dance in both and they're both water.I just wanna have some fun!*gets an idea and smiles down at her shirt* I've got an idea!*runs to the living room and grabs a permenant marker and writes "Free Hugs" big on her shirt**walks back into the kitchen smiling*



Johanna: *laughs at her shirt* Can I have one?


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: I'm back again.

Carly: *finishes breakfast, goes to a tattoo parlor and gets her ears pierced again on the cartilage*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *laughs at her shirt*



Katelyn:*grins* Isn't it cool?Sure!You need a marker?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* Isn't it cool?



Johanna: Yup!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Yup!



Katelyn:Yay!I wonder who will want my hug.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *trips off of the curb, twisting her ankle* Dang it! *walk/limps to the mansion* *texts Harry to meet her there*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yay!I wonder who will want my hug.



Johanna: I'll take one!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: I'll take one!



Katelyn:*laughs**walks over and gives her a hug**lets go* I think hugging strangers will be fun too!*jumps onto the counter and eats an apple*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs**walks over and gives her a hug**lets go* I think hugging strangers will be fun too!*jumps onto the counter and eats an apple*



Johanna: Hugging strangers? Is that really a good idea?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: Hugging strangers? Is that really a good idea?



Katelynrobably not,but if they want a hug why shouldnt I give them one?Besides,I'll probably only hug little kids.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelynrobably not,but if they want a hug why shouldnt I give them one?Besides,I'll probably only hug little kids.



Johanna: *shrugs*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *shrugs*



Katelyn:*throws away the lays on her back on the counter**laughs* I see why Carly does this!Its comfy!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*throws away the lays on her back on the counter**laughs* I see why Carly does this!Its comfy!



Johanna: How is it comfy? You know what, never mind.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: How is it comfy? You know what, never mind.



Katelyn:*laughs* I wonder where Carly is,she said she'd be here yesterday.


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *almost to the manor*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *shrugs* *thinking*


----------



## niallsprincess

Harry: *walks up behind her* Hey Carls.

Carly: *jumps* Oh hey, Haz. *gets to the mansion and rings the doorbell*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: *shrugs* *thinking*



Katelyn:Hm.*sits up and stretches her arms**gasps when her burn starts to hurt**gets up and walks to the Living room and sits on the couch*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *walks up behind her* Hey Carls.
> 
> Carly: *jumps* Oh hey, Haz. *gets to the mansion and rings the doorbell*



[COLOR]Katelyn:*groans* Right when I sit down.*stands up and runs to the door and opens it* Hey guys![/COLOR]


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> [COLOR]Katelyn:*groans* Right when I sit down.*stands up and runs to the door and opens it* Hey guys![/COLOR]



Carly: Hello there! *walks in with Harry* How are you?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Hello there! *walks in with Harry* How are you?



Katelyn:*closes the door behind them* Fine I made my shirt all special,arms alittle sore though.How about you peoples?[COLOR]


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Be back soon. Basketball with Easton, maybe.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Be back soon. Basketball with Easton, maybe.



Ooc:See ya then!!!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Later


----------



## jessidoll

Ooc:Just got back from packing for Disney!  I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Just got back from packing for Disney!  I'm so excited!!!!



OOC: When are you going?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: When are you going?



Ooc:Early Saturday morning!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Early Saturday morning!



OOC: Cool!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Cool!



Ooc:I know!I'm so excited I can't wait!I hope school passes by fast this week!


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: I'm back! Easton had me on one of his friends teams and we played football instead. I'm not very good at it, so Easton will take me on his team tomorrow. Yay! 

Carly: *lays on the table again*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm back! Easton had me on one of his friends teams and we played football instead. I'm not very good at it, so Easton will take me on his team tomorrow. Yay!
> 
> Carly: *lays on the table again*



Katelyn:*jokes* Sure,dont notice my amazing shirt and lay on my table.Its no big deal at all,not like I wanted to eat there or anything.*sits at the other table and taps a random beat with her fingers*

Ooc:Hi again!And I stink at football too,all my football playing guy friends make fun of me because I cant catch the ball or anything whenever they throw them to me.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:I know!I'm so excited I can't wait!I hope school passes by fast this week!



OOC: Well I hope you have a good time!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Well I hope you have a good time!



Ooc:Thanks!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*jokes* Sure,dont notice my amazing shirt and lay on my table.Its no big deal at all,not like I wanted to eat there or anything.*sits at the other table and taps a random beat with her fingers*
> 
> Ooc:Hi again!And I stink at football too,all my football playing guy friends make fun of me because I cant catch the ball or anything whenever they throw them to me.



Johanna: We found a lot of Christmas stuff Carly!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*jokes* Sure,dont notice my amazing shirt and lay on my table.Its no big deal at all,not like I wanted to eat there or anything.*sits at the other table and taps a random beat with her fingers*
> 
> Ooc:Hi again!And I stink at football too,all my football playing guy friends make fun of me because I cant catch the ball or anything whenever they throw them to me.



OOC: I'm OKAY at football. I can run amazing, I can throw OKAY and I can catch  really good half the time, and pretty bad half the time.

Carly: oooh! I love your shirt!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> Johanna: We found a lot of Christmas stuff Carly!



Katelyn:Oh yeah!We did!We'll have to put it all up sometime!



			
				niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm OKAY at football. I can run amazing, I can throw OKAY and I can catch  really good half the time, and pretty bad half the time.
> 
> Carly: oooh! I love your shirt!



Katelyn:*smiles* Yay!I feel all good now!*laughs*

Ooc:Lucky,I'm bad all the time!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Oh yeah!We did!We'll have to put it all up sometime!
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:*smiles* Yay!I feel all good now!*laughs*
> 
> Ooc:Lucky,I'm bad all the time!



OOC: I don't play sports with my guy friends...........but I know from past experiences that my hand eye coordination is so-so at best.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: I don't play sports with my guy friends...........but I know from past experiences that my hand eye coordination is so-so at best.



Ooc:I can play volleyball,but thats about the only sport i can play decent.Any other sport I should just sit on a bench!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:I can play volleyball,but thats about the only sport i can play decent.Any other sport I should just sit on a bench!



OOC: Same for me, except it's street hockey. Not a good skater.


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Oooh! I'm amazing at roller skating!

Carly: *stretches out on the table*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Remember when I talked to you guys about finding out about Fiona? Well, we could do that now if you want.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Gettin off in five.


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*get up and lays on the floor*I'm bored!Can we please do something?!We can put  up decorations,eat,get a free hug,look around something!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*get up and lays on the floor*I'm bored!Can we please do something?!We can put  up decorations,eat,get a free hug,look around something!



Carly: *thinks* *starts kicking the wall*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Need to go. Night!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *thinks* *starts kicking the wall*





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Need to go. Night!



Katelyn:Kicking a walls cool too.*Darcy walks over and paws at her upper left arm**gasps alittle and bites her lip* No Darcy,dont do that.*stands up and gets an ice pack from the freezer**puts it on her arm and sighs*That feels better.

Ooc:Night!!!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Kicking a walls cool too.*Darcy walks over and paws at her upper left arm**gasps alittle and bites her lip* No Darcy,dont do that.*stands up and gets an ice pack from the freezer**puts it on her arm and sighs*That feels better.
> 
> Ooc:Night!!!



Harry: *looks over* What's wrong with your arm?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *looks over* What's wrong with your arm?



Katelyn:Oh,nothing...just a,uhm scratch?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Oh,nothing...just a,uhm scratch?



Harry: Yeah, um, I don't believe you. Show me.

Carly: *stares at the ceiling*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Yeah, um, I don't believe you. Show me.
> 
> Carly: *stares at the ceiling*



Katelyn:*sighs* I hate not being able to lie to you.*puts the ice pack down and lifts her left sleeve up so he can see her burn**Its very red,is bleeding now because of her cat,and it has some blisters*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs* I hate not being able to lie to you.*puts the ice pack down and lifts her left sleeve up so he can see her burn**Its very red,is bleeding now because of her cat,and it has some blisters*



Harry: Ouch... That looks pretty bad.... Maybe you should see a doctor or something?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Ouch... That looks pretty bad.... Maybe you should see a doctor or something?



Katelyn:*shakes her head* No way.I hate doctors and hospitals,besides I'm fine.It only hurts when people touch it,it'll be gone in awhile.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head* No way.I hate doctors and hospitals,besides I'm fine.It only hurts when people touch it,it'll be gone in awhile.



Harry: If you're sure...

Carly: *her OBEY hat falls off of her head* *puts it back on and fixes her bangs under it*

OOC: i seriously want to learn how to skateboard all of a sudden... >.<


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: If you're sure...
> 
> Carly: *her OBEY hat falls off of her head* *puts it back on and fixes her bangs under it*
> 
> OOC: i seriously want to learn how to skateboard all of a sudden... >.<



Katelyn:*nods* I am,trust me.*smiles weakly and grabs the pack again and sits back down**her phone goes off and she grabs it**groans and answers it* Not now Nick,I'm not in the mood to talk to you,Jason or anyone else.*hangs up and turns her phone off*

Ooc:I've always wanted too but I havent been able to.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* I am,trust me.*smiles weakly and grabs the pack again and sits back down**her phone goes off and she grabs it**groans and answers it* Not now Nick,I'm not in the mood to talk to you,Jason or anyone else.*hangs up and turns her phone off*
> 
> Ooc:I've always wanted too but I havent been able to.



Carly: *looks at her* Who's Nick?

OOC: I can ask my brother... I hope he'll agree to it though


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *looks at her* Who's Nick?
> 
> OOC: I can ask my brother... I hope he'll agree to it though



Katelyn:My older dummy of a couson.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:My older dummy of a couson.



Carly: Oh. Well is he nice?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Oh. Well is he nice?



Katelyn:Yes,as long as he's not trying to make me go back to London to my father along with all my family and old friends.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yes,as long as he's not trying to make me go back to London to my father along with all my family and old friends.



Carly: yeah, I suppose there's no point in that...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: yeah, I suppose there's no point in that...



Katelyn:There isnt,because I am not going back there to get yelled at,have to get rid of Darcy,be blamed for my mum dying,and to not be able to talk to you guys ever again.*gets up and cleans off the pack and puts it back in the freezer*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:There isnt,because I am not going back there to get yelled at,have to get rid of Darcy,be blamed for my mum dying,and to not be able to talk to you guys ever again.*gets up and cleans off the pack and puts it back in the freezer*



Carly: trust me, I know how that is...

Harry: not little Darcy.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: trust me, I know how that is...
> 
> Harry: not little Darcy.



Katelyn:*sighs* I know you do.And yes little Darcy,they'll either giver her to a pound or...*frowns* ya know.*picks up Darcy in her arms**kisses the top of her head*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs* I know you do.And yes little Darcy,they'll either giver her to a pound or...*frowns* ya know.*picks up Darcy in her arms**kisses the top of her head*



Carly: *nods and sighs*

OOC: goodnight! Well just say that they went home and fell asleep.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *nods and sighs*
> 
> OOC: goodnight! Well just say that they went home and fell asleep.



Katelyn:I'm not going though,I love this place too much and too many great things have happened here so I can't leave.

Oockay,night!


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *wakes up and puts on a poofy green dress and a black beanie* *makes breakfast for the boys, but doesn't eat any of it, herself*


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*feels something wet on her face**opens her eyes and sees Darcy licked her face**giggles* G'morning.Breakfast time!*sits up and swings her legs off the bed so they're on the floor**grabs a hair-tie from her nightstand and puts her hair in a messy ponytail so her side bangs are across her forehead and brushes her teeth*walks downstairs singing With Ur Love by Cher Lloyd*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*feels something wet on her face**opens her eyes and sees Darcy licked her face**giggles* G'morning.Breakfast time!*sits up and swings her legs off the bed so they're on the floor**grabs a hair-tie from her nightstand and puts her hair in a messy ponytail so her side bangs are across her forehead and brushes her teeth*walks downstairs singing With Ur Love by Cher Lloyd*



Carly: *walks to Starbucks with Niall to get a mango smoothie*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: I won't be on for long, but I got a little time.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:


> OOC: I won't be on for long, but I got a little time.



Ooc:Well Hi!

Katelyn:*makes eggs,bacon,sausage and toast with jelly**sits down at the counter and starts to eat it all*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Writing a beta club application essay. Uggh it's long and hard!!!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Writing a beta club application essay. Uggh it's long and hard!!!



Ooc:Aw!That stinks,I HATE essays and book reports and things like that.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Aw!That stinks,I HATE essays and book reports and things like that.



OOC: And for the application we have to list community service projects that we've done in the last five years. I know I've done things, but I just can't think of them right now! GRRRRR~


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: And for the application we have to list community service projects that we've done in the last five years. I know I've done things, but I just can't think of them right now! GRRRRR~



Oocoesnt sound fun


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Oocoesnt sound fun



OOC: I've thought of some now, and I'm finished. Yay! Have to read for a bit ( I can do that while I do this) and then at 7 I can go down to Easton's for some more football. What fun...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: I've thought of some now, and I'm finished. Yay! Have to read for a bit ( I can do that while I do this) and then at 7 I can go down to Easton's for some more football. What fun...



Ooc:Yay!!!!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Yay!!!!



OOC: Oh, you've figured out that Easton is my guy friend, right?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Oh, you've figured out that Easton is my guy friend, right?



Ooc:I sorta guessed it,yeah.Oh and I edited this for IC.


Katelyn:*finishes her huge breakfast and cleans her plate**gives Darcy her food and looks out the window**smiles when she sees it looks like it will rain soon**runs upstairs and changes into blue jeans,a black long sleeve shirt and a sleeveless parka**puts on boots from the old owners and straightens her hair*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: I was on my way to the store with the car windows open. This GIANT (and I mean about 4 times larger than my thumb) slammed into my neck, then started crawling around on my shoulder. My dad barely killed him. And on top of that all, I'm already terrified of even small bees. I basically died...

Carly: *gets the mango smoothie and goes to a store to buy some long sleeved shirts*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: I was on my way to the store with the car windows open. This GIANT (and I mean about 4 times larger than my thumb) slammed into my neck, then started crawling around on my shoulder. My dad barely killed him. And on top of that all, I'm already terrified of even small bees. I basically died...
> 
> Carly: *gets the mango smoothie and goes to a store to buy some long sleeved shirts*



Katelyn:*walks downstairs and grabs her phone and puts it in her pocket**shouts* I'm leaving if anyone cares!I'm going to the Therapist!*walks out and starts to walk to town*

ooc:I hate bees!!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks downstairs and grabs her phone and puts it in her pocket**shouts* I'm leaving if anyone cares!I'm going to the Therapist!*walks out and starts to walk to town*
> 
> ooc:I hate bees!!



Carly: *walks out of the store with a few bags in her hand*

OOC: Me too!!!!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *walks out of the store with a few bags in her hand*
> 
> OOC: Me too!!!!



Katelyn:*walks into town humming and smiling looking around*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks into town humming and smiling looking around*



Carly: *sees some people lined up* *jumps up and down* Ed Sheeran is coming to town, Niall!

Niall: I know... You know that we're friends.

Carly: Why didn't you tell me?

Niall: It slipped my mind.

Carly: Well, let's get in line. I need tickets! *smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *sees some people lined up* *jumps up and down* Ed Sheeran is coming to town, Niall!
> 
> Niall: I know... You know that we're friends.
> 
> Carly: Why didn't you tell me?
> 
> Niall: It slipped my mind.
> 
> Carly: Well, let's get in line. I need tickets! *smiles*



Katelyn:*walks to the therapist and walks straight in* Hiya!*sits down on the couch*

Dr.Richards:*smiles* You seem alot happier,I was afraid you would have accidentaly went back to being depressed.

Katelyn:*shakes her head* Nope,I know you were right.Being happy and back to my old self is...brilliant!I guess if I'm happy and I try to fix things everything will be fine.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks to the therapist and walks straight in* Hiya!*sits down on the couch*
> 
> Dr.Richards:*smiles* You seem alot happier,I was afraid you would have accidentaly went back to being depressed.
> 
> Katelyn:*shakes her head* Nope,I know you were right.Being happy and back to my old self is...brilliant!I guess if I'm happy and I try to fix things everything will be fine.



Carly: *they get the tickets and then walk to a store to get Carly some new skater shoes*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *they get the tickets and then walk to a store to get Carly some new skater shoes*



Katelyn:*talks to her for awhile*

Dr.Richards:*smiles* I think thats enough for today,you're doing very well.

Katekyn:Thanks!*stands up* I'll see ya soon!*runs out and looks around* Hm,what to do?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*talks to her for awhile*
> 
> Dr.Richards:*smiles* I think thats enough for today,you're doing very well.
> 
> Katekyn:Thanks!*stands up* I'll see ya soon!*runs out and looks around* Hm,what to do?



Carly: *walking home with the tickets* I should tell Katelyn about it when I see her again. I'll meet her at the mansion. Come on, Niall.


----------



## jessidoll

Katekyn:*grabs a mango smoothie and walks back to the Manor**sings Give Your Heart A Break to herself*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katekyn:*grabs a mango smoothie and walks back to the Manor**sings Give Your Heart A Break to herself*



Carly: *walks towards the mansion, pulling Niall with her* *hums A Dream Is A wish Your Heart Makes*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *walks towards the mansion, pulling Niall with her* *hums A Dream Is A wish Your Heart Makes*



Katelyn:*walks in and sighs* Why does it never rain?All I want is too dance in the rain by myself,and with someone.*smiles at herself and sings Lego House while walking to the kitchen**puts her smoothe down and makes a sandwhich*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks in and sighs* Why does it never rain?All I want is too dance in the rain by myself,and with someone.*smiles at herself and sings Lego House while walking to the kitchen**puts her smoothe down and makes a sandwhich*



Carly: *yawns and rings the doorbell at that manor*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *yawns and rings the doorbell at that manor*



Katelyn:*takes a bite of her sandwhich and walks to the door**waves excitedly with her right hand sice shes eating*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*takes a bite of her sandwhich and walks to the door**waves excitedly with her right hand sice shes eating*



Carly: *smiles* Ed Sheeran is coming to town!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *smiles* Ed Sheeran is coming to town!



Katelyn:*looks at her shocked**says with food in her mouth*Ve's vht?!Ton't moke!Mease day vou're bot Koking!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her shocked**says with food in her mouth*Ve's vht?!Ton't moke!Mease day vou're bot Koking!



Carly: No, I'm not joking!

Niall: How did you get that out of what she just said?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: No, I'm not joking!
> 
> Niall: How did you get that out of what she just said?



Katelyn:*swallows**jumps up and down* Oh my nandos!I have to meet him!Are they selling tickets?!Is he going to perform?!How much are tickets?!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*swallows**jumps up and down* Oh my nandos!I have to meet him!Are they selling tickets?!Is he going to perform?!How much are tickets?!



Carly: Hmm balcony seats are about two hundred dollars. Niall and I got front row seats, and they were about eight or nine hundred each...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Hmm balcony seats are about two hundred dollars. Niall and I got front row seats, and they were about eight or nine hundred each...



Katelyn:*stops jumping* Oh,well I guess you guys can just tell me how it goes then.Or I can just watch parts of it on the interweb.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*stops jumping* Oh,well I guess you guys can just tell me how it goes then.Or I can just watch parts of it on the interweb.



Carly: Don't you have enough money? And inter web? Internet...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Don't you have enough money? And inter web? Internet...



Katelyn:Oh,sorry.I'm still working on muggle things like that,and I don't think so.I think I may have a hundred,but thats it.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Oh,sorry.I'm still working on muggle things like that,and I don't think so.I think I may have a hundred,but thats it.



Carly: You can use some of mine. You know I have enough anyways. *smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: You can use some of mine. You know I have enough anyways. *smiles*



Katelyn:*grins and gives her a hug* Tank-you!Tank-you!Oh my gosh Carl I love you!You're the bestest friend ever!*lets go still smiling*I swear I'll pay you back as soon as I can!I'll sing on the street and at the club!Heck,I'll even get a real job!Just tank-you!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins and gives her a hug* Tank-you!Tank-you!Oh my gosh Carl I love you!You're the bestest friend ever!*lets go still smiling*I swear I'll pay you back as soon as I can!I'll sing on the street and at the club!Heck,I'll even get a real job!Just tank-you!



Carly: You're welcome!

OOC: I want to start dance again... Do you think I could? Do you think they'd let me? I've done it before but I was REALLY small, so I have about 0 experience.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: You're welcome!
> 
> OOC: I want to start dance again... Do you think I could? Do you think they'd let me? I've done it before but I was REALLY small, so I have about 0 experience.



Katelyn:I'm going to go see Ed Sheeran!Oh my nandos this is a dream!I'm going to see one of my favorite singers!*finishes her sandwhich*

ooc:Absolutely!Even if you havent in awhile you should still try!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I'm going to go see Ed Sheeran!Oh my nandos this is a dream!I'm going to see one of my favorite singers!*finishes her sandwhich*
> 
> ooc:Absolutely!Even if you havent in awhile you should still try!



Carly: Niall's friends with him, and he's one of my favorites too, so hey why not? *laughs*

OOC: I'd really like to do it again. I loved it when I was younger. I'm going to see if one of my friends will do it with me though. i don't want to do it alone.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Niall's friends with him, and he's one of my favorites too, so hey why not? *laughs*
> 
> OOC: I'd really like to do it again. I loved it when I was younger. I'm going to see if one of my friends will do it with me though. i don't want to do it alone.



Katelyn:*smiles* Harry told me that once,after he sang Kiss Me while you were in the hospital.Thats my favorite song now.Oh hey,you guys should come in.*steps aside so they can come in*

ooc:I'd probably want to do that with a friend to,its much better to get embarrased with someone instead of alone!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Harry told me that once,after he sang Kiss Me while you were in the hospital.Thats my favorite song now.Oh hey,you guys should come in.*steps aside so they can come in*
> 
> ooc:I'd probably want to do that with a friend to,its much better to get embarrased with someone instead of alone!



Carly: *they walk in* I've met Ed once, but only once... He's really nice. *smiles*

OOC: I so agree! I think my neighbor might take it with me, but she's not the most loyal friend... I WILL take dance again, I just need to find a friend who will do it with me!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *they walk in* I've met Ed once, but only once... He's really nice. *smiles*
> 
> OOC: I so agree! I think my neighbor might take it with me, but she's not the most loyal friend... I WILL take dance again, I just need to find a friend who will do it with me!



Katelyn:*whines* Lucky!You always meet people and do things I haven't gotten too because you've been with Niall for,like,ever!

Ooc:Sounds good!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*whines* Lucky!You always meet people and do things I haven't gotten too because you've been with Niall for,like,ever!
> 
> Ooc:Sounds good!



Carly: *smiles* Yeah, but that doesn't mean I'm any different. Anyone could be me. I'm only human.

OOC: Yeah  I want to go back to my old dance school. Just missed sign ups though. I think I can still get in before December though.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *smiles* Yeah, but that doesn't mean I'm any different. Anyone could be me. I'm only human.
> 
> OOC: Yeah  I want to go back to my old dance school. Just missed sign ups though. I think I can still get in before December though.



Katelyn:I know,but I wanna meet cool people too!*sighs and jokes* I guess I'll just have to wait until I'm famous!*laughs and walks into the living room**sits on the couch*

Ooc:I hope you do!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I know,but I wanna meet cool people too!*sighs and jokes* I guess I'll just have to wait until I'm famous!*laughs and walks into the living room**sits on the couch*
> 
> Ooc:I hope you do!



Carly: Everyone is lucky in their own way. You're lucky because you're amazing at magic and you have a pretty awesome cat. I'm lucky because i know people. And Johanna's LUCKY because she can dance!

OOC: Me too! Thanks!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Everyone is lucky in their own way. You're lucky because you're amazing at magic and you have a pretty awesome cat. I'm lucky because i know people. And Johanna's LUCKY because she can dance!
> 
> OOC: Me too! Thanks!



Katelyn:I suppose you're right,my kitty is pretty awesome.*giggles* But magic?I dunno about that one,I'm okay but not the best.I usually only use magic when I'm really bored or when I'm angry which I plan not to be because of what happened.*gasps* I never told Harry I'm a witch!Oh my nandos I totally forgot about that!

Ooc:You're welcome!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I suppose you're right,my kitty is pretty awesome.*giggles* But magic?I dunno about that one,I'm okay but not the best.I usually only use magic when I'm really bored or when I'm angry which I plan not to be because of what happened.*gasps* I never told Harry I'm a witch!Oh my nandos I totally forgot about that!
> 
> Ooc:You're welcome!



Carly: I don't know if there's a need to unless he catches you in the act. Then you'd need to.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: I don't know if there's a need to unless he catches you in the act. Then you'd need to.



Katelyn:*nods* Okay good,I think.Won't he freak out if he just sees me doing magic though?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Okay good,I think.Won't he freak out if he just sees me doing magic though?



Carly: No, not really. You'd be surprised how laid back he really is.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: No, not really. You'd be surprised how laid back he really is.



Katelyn:*smiles* Wicked!*hears a pecking and sees an owl* Speaking of magic. *walks over and opens the window to get the letter**searches her pockets and finds a galleon**gives it to the bird and it flies away**opens the letter next to the window and reads*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Wicked!*hears a pecking and sees an owl* Speaking of magic. *walks over and opens the window to get the letter**searches her pockets and finds a galleon**gives it to the bird and it flies away**opens the letter next to the window and reads*



Carly: who's it from? *smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: who's it from? *smiles*



Katelyn:My dad,apparently he's now using my aunt's owl to send me mail.*reads through the rest of the letter and scoffs**walks to the kitchen and grabs a water*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:My dad,apparently he's now using my aunt's owl to send me mail.*reads through the rest of the letter and scoffs**walks to the kitchen and grabs a water*



Carly: *groans* oh...what'd it say?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *groans* oh...what'd it say?



Katelyn:*walks back drinking water**finishes the whole thing and puts it down on the ground* He's getting married.He says I need a mother in my life and that he's in love with this woman and that I should come home and meet her.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks back drinking water**finishes the whole thing and puts it down on the ground* He's getting married.He says I need a mother in my life and that he's in love with this woman and that I should come home and meet her.



Carly: well you shouldn't go back. Well talk more of out this in the morning, now i hope you don't mind, but we're spending the night. *lays down on the couch and falls asleep*

OOC: goodnight! I'll be back after school tomorrow


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: well you shouldn't go back. Well talk more of out this in the morning, now i hope you don't mind, but we're spending the night. *lays down on the couch and falls asleep*
> 
> OOC: goodnight! I'll be back after school tomorrow



Katelyn:I'm not.Here is where everyone I care about is,so why would I ever leave?*throws away the letter**smiles* I don't mind,talk to ya then.*runs upstairs and puts on pajamas**climbs onto bed and falls asleep quickly*

ooc:Night!


----------



## jessidoll

Katelyn:*wakes up,stands up and stretches**puts her hair in a messy bun and brushes her teeth*


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *wakes up, takes her hair out of the pony tail holder, and gets dressed in a pair of black skinny jeans and a short sleeved red shirt that has the british flag on it*

OOC: Sorry it took so long for me today! I had to stay a bit after school for district honor band. Then my brother came and picked me up. Now I'm here!  And my BEST friend MIGHT do dance with me!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *wakes up, takes her hair out of the pony tail holder, and gets dressed in a pair of black skinny jeans and a short sleeved red shirt that has the british flag on it*
> 
> OOC: Sorry it took so long for me today! I had to stay a bit after school for district honor band. Then my brother came and picked me up. Now I'm here!  And my BEST friend MIGHT do dance with me!



Ooc:Its okay!And thats great!

Katelyn:*finishes and walks down the stairs still in her pajamas**shouts* Mornin' anyone!*laughs and walks into the kitchen*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Its okay!And thats great!
> 
> Katelyn:*finishes and walks down the stairs still in her pajamas**shouts* Mornin' anyone!*laughs and walks into the kitchen*



Carly: *smiles* Good morning!

OOC: I know right!? I'm very excited! I don't know if she wants to take ballet, but that might be what I do so I hope she does...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *smiles* Good morning!
> 
> OOC: I know right!? I'm very excited! I don't know if she wants to take ballet, but that might be what I do so I hope she does...



Katelyn:Hi!Ya want breakfast?

Ooc:Yupp!And sorry I left!I had to do dishes,now my hands are all wrinkly!):


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Hi!Ya want breakfast?
> 
> Ooc:Yupp!And sorry I left!I had to do dishes,now my hands are all wrinkly!):



Carly: No, I'm not hungry. *smiles big*

OOC: That's ok! I hate wrinkly fingers!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: No, I'm not hungry. *smiles big*
> 
> OOC: That's ok! I hate wrinkly fingers!



Katelyn:*nods* Okay!*starts to cook herself breakfast singing Superhero*

ooc:Me too!


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: *lays on the couch, rubbing her growling stomach*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *lays on the couch, rubbing her growling stomach*



Katelyn:*finishes her breakfast and cleans the plate**jumps on a seat in the living room smiling* Okay,I wanna do a bucket list item today.I've got an idea on which one I wanna do,but I wanna hear what you think I should do.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes her breakfast and cleans the plate**jumps on a seat in the living room smiling* Okay,I wanna do a bucket list item today.I've got an idea on which one I wanna do,but I wanna hear what you think I should do.



Carly: Oh i don't know. what do you want to do?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Oh i don't know. what do you want to do?



Katelyn:*grins* I wanna get my tattoo.With my anger getting fixed,me trying to be more happy and my dad completely replacing my mum I think nows a great time to get my heart.I mean,thats what its going to stand for to me.A heart that isnt perfect and thats been through a bit is going to be a bit lopsided,but its still whole.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* I wanna get my tattoo.With my anger getting fixed,me trying to be more happy and my dad completely replacing my mum I think nows a great time to get my heart.I mean,thats what its going to stand for to me.A heart that isnt perfect and thats been through a bit is going to be a bit lopsided,but its still whole.



Carly: I like that idea. I'll get mine with you today. *smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: I like that idea. I'll get mine with you today. *smiles*



Katelyn:*jumps up* Yay!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*jumps up* Yay!



Carly: *nods and laughs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *nods and laughs*



Katelyn:I'd better get changed!*runs upstairs and puts on a Ramones shirt,black skinny jeans and a headband with One Direction on it**smiles and leaves her hair naturally straight**puts on her converse and runs downstairs and jumps off the last step* Yo my peoples!*smiles*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I'd better get changed!*runs upstairs and puts on a Ramones shirt,black skinny jeans and a headband with One Direction on it**smiles and leaves her hair naturally straight**puts on her converse and runs downstairs and jumps off the last step* Yo my peoples!*smiles*



Carly: If we're going to get them, we need to go, Kay. *walks out the door* Come on, slowpoke!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: If we're going to get them, we need to go, Kay. *walks out the door* Come on, slowpoke!



Katelyn:Coming!*grabs her phone from a table and walks out shutting the door behind her**smiling*I can't believe we're doing this!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Coming!*grabs her phone from a table and walks out shutting the door behind her**smiling*I can't believe we're doing this!



Carly: *smirks* I can...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *smirks* I can...



Katelyn:*still smiling* This is so great,I've always wanted one but I never thought I'd actually get it!Especially not with one of my best friends!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*still smiling* This is so great,I've always wanted one but I never thought I'd actually get it!Especially not with one of my best friends!



Carly: *smiles* Well, now you are. *they're almost there*


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Could it be? Am I really here before you?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Could it be? Am I really here before you?



Ooc:Haha apparently!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Haha apparently!



OOC: I must be dreaming! Haha! 

Carly: Let's keep going. We're almost there.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: I must be dreaming! Haha!
> 
> Carly: Let's keep going. We're almost there.



Katelyn:Yay!

Ooc:Haha! Omg you will not believe what happened at lunch today with my friends!It was hilarious and has to do with One Direction!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yay!
> 
> Ooc:Haha! Omg you will not believe what happened at lunch today with my friends!It was hilarious and has to do with One Direction!



OOC: Oooh tell me about it!

Carly: *walks until they get there* *pushes the door opens* Hey, Jeff! We'd like some tattoos. *smiles at the tattoo artist, which is Jeff. She knows him well*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Oooh tell me about it!
> 
> Carly: *walks until they get there* *pushes the door opens* Hey, Jeff! We'd like some tattoos. *smiles at the tattoo artist, which is Jeff. She knows him well*



Katelyn:*walks in behind her and looks around*

Ooc:Well at lunch I was sitting with two of my best friends and we're all huge directioners so ofcourse we started talking about 1D and this like forty year old guy teacher came by and one of my friends said "Do you know One Direction?"And he actually said "Yes my daughter is in love with Harry,".And he told us who he thought was the cutest and he said Louis was the cutest and Niall was last.I went on a whole speech about how Niall is absolutely gorgous and my friends were just laughing at me,it was really funny!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*walks in behind her and looks around*
> 
> Ooc:Well at lunch I was sitting with two of my best friends and we're all huge directioners so ofcourse we started talking about 1D and this like forty year old guy teacher came by and one of my friends said "Do you know One Direction?"And he actually said "Yes my daughter is in love with Harry,".And he told us who he thought was the cutest and he said Louis was the cutest and Niall was last.I went on a whole speech about how Niall is absolutely gorgous and my friends were just laughing at me,it was really funny!



OOC: Ahahaha! That's AMAZAYN! 

Carly: *sits down at a chair, as if she's done it before* I'd like a dolphin on my right shoulder, the words true love in cursive on the inside of my left wrist, and finally a small five pointed star on my foot.

Jeff: *to Katelyn* You can sit in the chair next to her. What would YOU like?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Ahahaha! That's AMAZAYN!
> 
> Carly: *sits down at a chair, as if she's done it before* I'd like a dolphin on my right shoulder, the words true love in cursive on the inside of my left wrist, and finally a small five pointed star on my foot.
> 
> Jeff: *to Katelyn* You can sit in the chair next to her. What would YOU like?



Katelyn:*sits down in the seat* Uhm,I'd like a small lopsided heart on my right wrist,please.

Ooc:I know!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sits down in the seat* Uhm,I'd like a small lopsided heart on my right wrist,please.
> 
> Ooc:I know!



Jeff: *as he's working on Carly's dolphin he turns to Katelyn* Do you want the heart on the inside or the outside of your right wrist?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Jeff: *as he's working on Carly's dolphin he turns to Katelyn* Do you want the heart on the inside or the outside of your right wrist?



Katelyn:Inside.*starts to play with her hair*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Inside.*starts to play with her hair*



Jeff: Alright. *finishing up the true love on Carly's wrist* Just let me finish Carl's last one.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Jeff: Alright. *finishing up the true love on Carly's wrist* Just let me finish Carl's last one.



Katelyn:*nods* Cool,thanks.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Cool,thanks.



Jeff: No problem. *does the star on Carly's foot* Alright, you're all done, little girl.

Carly: Little? Yeah right! I wish! *blows on her skin, that's still burning a bit from getting the tattoos*

Jeff: *turns to Katelyn again* Your turn!!!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Jeff: No problem. *does the star on Carly's foot* Alright, you're all done, little girl.
> 
> Carly: Little? Yeah right! I wish! *blows on her skin, that's still burning a bit from getting the tattoos*
> 
> Jeff: *turns to Katelyn again* Your turn!!!



Katelyn:*smiles* Wicked!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Wicked!



Jeff: *starts on her tattoo* It shouldn't hurt too bad.

Carly: *lays back in the chair and looks through a book of tattoos*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Jeff: *starts on her tattoo* It shouldn't hurt too bad.
> 
> Carly: *lays back in the chair and looks through a book of tattoos*



Katelyn:*nods but still bites her lip*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods but still bites her lip*



Jeff: *finishes only the basic outline of the heart* Do you want any color or shading on it?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Jeff: *finishes only the basic outline of the heart* Do you want any color or shading on it?



Katelyn:*shakes her head* Nope,just a plain lopsided heart.Nothing special added.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head* Nope,just a plain lopsided heart.Nothing special added.



Jeff: Ok, then you're all done, then. I'll take ya at the front desk. *walks there so they can pay*

Carly: *pays for hers first*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Jeff: Ok, then you're all done, then. I'll take ya at the front desk. *walks there so they can pay*
> 
> Carly: *pays for hers first*



Katelyn:*smiles* Tanks!*gets up and walks there**takes out the money and pays still smiling*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Tanks!*gets up and walks there**takes out the money and pays still smiling*



Jeff: Any time girls. You can peel the plastic off in a couple hours.

Carly: *nods, smiles, and walks out*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Jeff: Any time girls. You can peel the plastic off in a couple hours.
> 
> Carly: *nods, smiles, and walks out*



Katelyn:*grins* Tanks again!*walks out behind her* I can't believe we actually did it!I finally have tattoo!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* Tanks again!*walks out behind her* I can't believe we actually did it!I finally have tattoo!



Carly: *smiles* Yep! *takes off her wedges and walks barefoot*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *smiles* Yep! *takes off her wedges and walks barefoot*



Katelyn:*Laughs* Ya think the boys will like them too?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*Laughs* Ya think the boys will like them too?



Carly: Yes, I'm positive. *smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yes, I'm positive. *smiles*



Katelyn:Wicked!I can't wait to show them some time!Can we see them soon?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Wicked!I can't wait to show them some time!Can we see them soon?



Carly: Yeah. Why don't we head to my house? They're there.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Yeah. Why don't we head to my house? They're there.



Katelyn:*smiles and nods excitedly* Yes please!I haven't actually seen the inside of your house,so the more reason to go!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles and nods excitedly* Yes please!I haven't actually seen the inside of your house,so the more reason to go!



Carly: *smiles* indeed. I'll text the boys that we're coming, so they're not caught off guard, though. *laughs and texts them* Ok, they know now.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *smiles* indeed. I'll text the boys that we're coming, so they're not caught off guard, though. *laughs and texts them* Ok, they know now.



Katelyn:Yay!*jumps high in the air* Woah,I'm way too hyper.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Yay!*jumps high in the air* Woah,I'm way too hyper.



Carly: Ok, calm down. *smirks*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: Ok, calm down. *smirks*



Katelyn:*laughs* I can't!I dunno whats wrong with me,but I just wanna be...laughing.And smiling.And having fun.I just wanna be happy!*smiles* Its like something just turned on inside me,like a light switch.I'm just on happy!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* I can't!I dunno whats wrong with me,but I just wanna be...laughing.And smiling.And having fun.I just wanna be happy!*smiles* Its like something just turned on inside me,like a light switch.I'm just on happy!



Carly: *sighs* Well that's good, I guess. *takes out her keys and opens the front doors* *the boys are sitting in the living room*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *sighs* Well that's good, I guess. *takes out her keys and opens the front doors* *the boys are sitting in the living room*



Katelyn:*nods* I think it is,its no good being sad and depressed all the time!*walks in**looks around the room shes in*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* I think it is,its no good being sad and depressed all the time!*walks in**looks around the room shes in*



Carly: *yawns* *looks to Niall who's standing in the hall* *runs, jumps into his arms, and wraps her legs around his torso, and her arms around his neck* Rawr! *jumps down*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *yawns* *looks to Niall who's standing in the hall* *runs, jumps into his arms, and wraps her legs around his torso, and her arms around his neck* Rawr! *jumps down*



Katelyn:*laughs* Now thats how everyone wants to be greeted!*walks into the living room and sits on the couch* Guys,guess what!?Me and Carl did a bucket list item!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs* Now thats how everyone wants to be greeted!*walks into the living room and sits on the couch* Guys,guess what!?Me and Carl did a bucket list item!



Harry: *stretches* Which one?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *stretches* Which one?



Katelyn:*smiles and puts out her am showing her wrist* We got tattoos!Well I got one!

Ooc:X FACTOR IS ON OMG!!!!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles and puts out her am showing her wrist* We got tattoos!Well I got one!
> 
> Ooc:X FACTOR IS ON OMG!!!!




Harry: I love it! *laughs*

Carly: *shows Niall her tattoos*

Niall: Looks good, princess.

Carly: *smiles and nods*

OOC: Yeah, I'm not going to watch the American one though. In my opinion, Simon's the only good judge. No hate. Sorry!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: I love it! *laughs*
> 
> Carly: *shows Niall her tattoos*
> 
> Niall: Looks good, princess.
> 
> Carly: *smiles and nods*
> 
> OOC: Yeah, I'm not going to watch the American one though. In my opinion, Simon's the only good judge. No hate. Sorry!



Katelyn:*giggles* Tanks!I really like it too,and it only hurt a bit!

Ooc:Its fine!I'm not mad or anything!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*giggles* Tanks!I really like it too,and it only hurt a bit!
> 
> Ooc:Its fine!I'm not mad or anything!



Harry: *smiles and nods*

OOC: Sometimes I hate cute couples. Ahaha just so jealous.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Harry: *smiles and nods*
> 
> OOC: Sometimes I hate cute couples. Ahaha just so jealous.



Katelyn:*smiles at him and lays back**feels her phone vibrate and reads her message from Jason*

Ooc:Same!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles at him and lays back**feels her phone vibrate and reads her message from Jason*
> 
> Ooc:Same!



Carly: *looks over* What'd he say this time?

OOC: Yet I torture myself with looking at cute couple videos and pics. Why do I do this to myself!? Ahaha!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *looks over* What'd he say this time?
> 
> OOC: Yet I torture myself with looking at cute couple videos and pics. Why do I do this to myself!? Ahaha!



Katelyn:*rolls her eyes* He met that woman and apparently she has a daughter.*looks down at her wrist* Apparently hes not just replacing my mum,hes replacing me aswell.

Ooc:Haha other people do the same thing!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*rolls her eyes* He met that woman and apparently she has a daughter.*looks down at her wrist* Apparently hes not just replacing my mum,hes replacing me aswell.
> 
> Ooc:Haha other people do the same thing!



Carly: Adopting a daughter? Well at least he isn't forcing you to come back. You should be thankful. Technically he still has legal custody over you.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Adopting a daughter? Well at least he isn't forcing you to come back. You should be thankful. Technically he still has legal custody over you.



Katelyn:*nods* Yeah,you're right.I guess it still hurts a bit though.*reads another message and smiles* Jason wants me to go to the wedding so he won't be a black sheep alone because other than me everyine hates him too.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Yeah,you're right.I guess it still hurts a bit though.*reads another message and smiles* Jason wants me to go to the wedding so he won't be a black sheep alone because other than me everyine hates him too.



Carly: Then why would either of you even consider going? You don't like them, and they don't like you. You don't HAVE to go do you? Neither does he, right? *shrugs and throws herself down on the couch, into Niall's arms*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Then why would either of you even consider going? You don't like them, and they don't like you. You don't HAVE to go do you? Neither does he, right? *shrugs and throws herself down on the couch, into Niall's arms*



Katelyn:I dont wanna go and neither do I plan to,the only way I'd go is if they threaten anyone I care about.*shrugs* I dunno about me,but Jason has  too.His mum's making him go and he cant say no to her.*Sits criss-cross*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I dont wanna go and neither do I plan to,the only way I'd go is if they threaten anyone I care about.*shrugs* I dunno about me,but Jason has  too.His mum's making him go and he cant say no to her.*Sits criss-cross*



Carly: *shrugs again* Doesn't his mum know that he's not exactly warmly welcomed?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *shrugs again* Doesn't his mom know that he's not exactly warmly welcomed?



Katelyn:I dunno,I only remember her knowing my family as being good.I dont remember telling her anything about my dad and aunt.*claps her hands together* New topic now,I now know I love Ed Sheeran!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I dunno,I only remember her knowing my family as being good.I dont remember telling her anything about my dad and aunt.*claps her hands together* New topic now,I now know I love Ed Sheeran!



Carly; What helped you make up your mind? *smiles and rocks back and forth on the couch*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly; What helped you make up your mind? *smiles and rocks back and forth on the couch*



[COLOR=Lime"]Katelyn:*counts off on her fingers* He has a great voice,his songs are just amazing,and he seems like a great guy!Whats not to love!?*laughs* I sound like such a fangirl right now but its true![/COLOR]


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Hey guys.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Hey guys.



Ooc:Hi!!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> [COLOR=Lime"]Katelyn:*counts off on her fingers* He has a great voice,his songs are just amazing,and he seems like a great guy!Whats not to love!?*laughs* I sound like such a fangirl right now but its true![/COLOR]





Fairywings said:


> OOC: Hey guys.



Carly: *laughs at her*

OOC: Hi, Wings!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Hi!!



OOC: How are you two?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *laughs at her*
> 
> OOC: Hi, Wings!



Katelyn:*sticks her toungue out* Its true!And plenty of girls fangirl over him!*points at Harry*And alot more girls fangirl over these boys so I'm not the only one!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: How are you two?



Ooc:I'm great!So excited for my trip!How about you??


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: How are you two?


OOC: Good! Going to start taking dance again soon!


jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sticks her toungue out* Its true!And plenty of girls fangirl over him!*points at Harry*And alot more girls fangirl over these boys so I'm not the only one!



Carly: *nods and fixes her hair* *yawns and stretches*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Good! Going to start taking dance again soon!
> 
> Carly: *nods and fixes her hair* *yawns and stretches*



Katekyn:*rubs her eyes and yawns**whines like a little kid* I'm sleepy. *lays her head back*


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:I'm great!So excited for my trip!How about you??





niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Good! Going to start taking dance again soon!
> 
> 
> Carly: *nods and fixes her hair* *yawns and stretches*



OOC: Ehh, some bad stuff, some good stuff, some okay stuff, so I'm kind of close to if not balanced. Glad you guys are doing good, and good luck in dance!

What's going on in the RP?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Ehh, some bad stuff, some good stuff, some okay stuff, so I'm kind of close to if not balanced. Glad you guys are doing good, and good luck in dance!
> 
> What's going on in the RP?



Ooc:Aw,sorry for the bad stuff!In the RP Kate and Carly git their tattoos from their bucket lists and are now at Carly's house.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katekyn:*rubs her eyes and yawns**whines like a little kid* I'm sleepy. *lays her head back*



Carly: You wanna spend the night here then or go back to the manor?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Aw,sorry for the bad stuff!In the RP Kate and Carly git their tattoos from their bucket lists and are now at Carly's house.



OOC: It's all right. Things will get better, with time hopefully.

So I guess my next question is where can I fit in Jo?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: You wanna spend the night here then or go back to the manor?



Katelyn:Can I pretty please stay here?*looks down at her hands* I'm kinda afraid to walk in the dark.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Can I pretty please stay here?*looks down at her hands* I'm kinda afraid to walk in the dark.



Carly: Of course you can stay here. There are plenty of extra rooms, even with the boys here!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Of course you can stay here. There are plenty of extra rooms, even with the boys here!



Katelyn:*smiles* Thank-you!*yawns again* I hate yawning,I'm gonna go to bed now.Nighty-night!*gets up and walks to an empty bedroom and falls asleep*

Ooc:Night!I'll be back tomorrow after school!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Thank-you!*yawns again* I hate yawning,I'm gonna go to bed now.Nighty-night!*gets up and walks to an empty bedroom and falls asleep*
> 
> Ooc:Night!I'll be back tomorrow after school!



OOC: Night!

Hey you mind if Johanna just wanders over to Carly's house?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Thank-you!*yawns again* I hate yawning,I'm gonna go to bed now.Nighty-night!*gets up and walks to an empty bedroom and falls asleep*
> 
> Ooc:Night!I'll be back tomorrow after school!



Carly: *falls asleep where she is on the couch*

OOC: Me too! Goodnight!


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *falls asleep where she is on the couch*
> 
> OOC: Me too! Goodnight!



OOC: Night!


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: So I had to stay after school again for band, and I'm still here before you? Craziness!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: So I had to stay after school again for band, and I'm still here before you? Craziness!



Ooc:The worlds gone mad!

Katelyn:*sleeping peacefully in the guest bed*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:The worlds gone mad!
> 
> Katelyn:*sleeping peacefully in the guest bed*



Carly: *puts her hair up in a messy ponytail and starts to make sausage and bacon and eggs for breakfast*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *puts her hair up in a messy ponytail and starts to make sausage and bacon and eggs for breakfast*



Katelyn:*smells the breakfast and jumps out of bed and brushes her teeth and runs into the kitchen still in her clothes and with alittle bed hair*Are you cooking?!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smells the breakfast and jumps out of bed and brushes her teeth and runs into the kitchen still in her clothes and with alittle bed hair*Are you cooking?!



Carly: Of course I'm cooking. I cook here everyday. It is my house after all. I won't be eating though, because I'm not hungry. *hasn't eaten in a week*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Of course I'm cooking. I cook here everyday. It is my house after all. I won't be eating though, because I'm not hungry. *hasn't eaten in a week*



Katelyn:*nods* Okay,but I am!I need breakfast!*sits down at a table and tries to finger-comb her hair**Mumbles*I hate bed hair,I hope none of the boys see me like this.Especially Harry.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*nods* Okay,but I am!I need breakfast!*sits down at a table and tries to finger-comb her hair**Mumbles*I hate bed hair,I hope none of the boys see me like this.Especially Harry.



Carly: *puts breakfast on her plate and waves as the boys come down* *puts the food on their plates*

Harry: I can get my own. I'm a big boy. *gets his breakfast*

Carly: *narrows her eyes and huffs*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *puts breakfast on her plate and waves as the boys come down* *puts the food on their plates*
> 
> Harry: I can get my own. I'm a big boy. *gets his breakfast*
> 
> Carly: *narrows her eyes and huffs*



Katelyn:*leaves her hair alone even though its still a bit messy**grins* Tanks Carl!*giggles at them and starts to eat*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*leaves her hair alone even though its still a bit messy**grins* Tanks Carl!*giggles at them and starts to eat*



Carly: *nods* *yawns and stretches*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *nods* *yawns and stretches*



Katelyn:*finishes her breakfast already and smiles* Five stars!Very good.*laughs and gets up to clean her plate*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes her breakfast already and smiles* Five stars!Very good.*laughs and gets up to clean her plate*



Carly: *smiles and pulls off Niall's hoodie that's much too big for her, so she's wearing a tank top and shorts*


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Hey.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *smiles and pulls off Niall's hoodie that's much too big for her, so she's wearing a tank top and shorts*





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Hey.



Katelyn:*cleans the plate and puts it away**sits back down at the table* So what can we do today?

Ooc:Hi!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Hey.


OOC: Hello!


jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*cleans the plate and puts it away**sits back down at the table* So what can we do today?
> 
> Ooc:Hi!



Carly: Anything...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Hello!
> 
> Carly: Anything...



Katelyn:*grins* Awesome!Why don't we go out somewhere?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins* Awesome!Why don't we go out somewhere?



Carly: *sighs* Where do you want to go?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *sighs* Where do you want to go?



Katelyn:That thing!Uhm,whats it called?*thinks* Small golf?Little golf?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:That thing!Uhm,whats it called?*thinks* Small golf?Little golf?



Carly: Mini golf?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Mini golf?



Katelyn:*smiles* Yeah,thats it!I heard about it when we went to Walt Disney World and I saw pictures of people playing it and I really wanna do it!


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *sitting in a cafe alone at a small two person table by the window with a muffin and a cappecchino reading a book*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Yeah,thats it!I heard about it when we went to Walt Disney World and I saw pictures of people playing it and I really wanna do it!



Carly: Alright let's go then. Me you, Niall, and Haz.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Alright let's go then. Me you, Niall, and Haz.



Katelyn:*jumps up* Yeah buddy! *grins**runs into the living room and grabs her phone where she left it**puts it n her back pocket and puts her hair in a side braid* Lets go!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*jumps up* Yeah buddy! *grins**runs into the living room and grabs her phone where she left it**puts it n her back pocket and puts her hair in a side braid* Lets go!



Carly: *already dressed with her hair in a half halo braid, wearing a flowery dress with a belt, and brown sandals* Yep, I'm ready. *smiles and walks out the door*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *already dressed with her hair in a half halo braid, wearing a flowery dress with a belt, and brown sandals* Yep, I'm ready. *smiles and walks out the door*



Katelyn:*looks down at her Ramones shirt,skinny jeans and converse* Well don't I look pretty.*shakes her head and follows her out*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks down at her Ramones shirt,skinny jeans and converse* Well don't I look pretty.*shakes her head and follows her out*



Carly: *laughs and walks down the sidewalk, the boys next to them*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *laughs and walks down the sidewalk, the boys next to them*



Katelyn:*skips down the sidewalk* I'm so excited!I've never minigolfed before and its even on my bucket list,so I've done two in two days in a row!*smiles* Wonder what I'll do next!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*skips down the sidewalk* I'm so excited!I've never minigolfed before and its even on my bucket list,so I've done two in two days in a row!*smiles* Wonder what I'll do next!



Carly: Yeah... I wonder...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Yeah... I wonder...



Katelyn:Maybe it will finally rain and I can dance in it!I really wanna do that one,its sure to be fun!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Maybe it will finally rain and I can dance in it!I really wanna do that one,its sure to be fun!



Harry: *him and Carly say at the same time* It is...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *him and Carly say at the same time* It is...



Katelyn:*pouts* Now I wanna do it even more!Ugh!*crosses her arms across her chest**mutters* If only I could Make it rain by myself.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*pouts* Now I wanna do it even more!Ugh!*crosses her arms across her chest**mutters* If only I could Make it rain by myself.




OOC: i don't feel very good  . goodnight!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: i don't feel very good  . goodnight!



Ooc:Aw I hope you feel better!Night!


----------



## niallsprincess

Carly: Come on then. To the minigolf course.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Come on then. To the minigolf course.



Katelyn:*follows behind her* So is this just like normal muggle golf?The person with the least amount of points wins right?

ooc:Sorry it took so long!My family and I actually left for Disney early!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*follows behind her* So is this just like normal muggle golf?The person with the least amount of points wins right?
> 
> ooc:Sorry it took so long!My family and I actually left for Disney early!



Carly: Yes, but it's mini.

OOC: You're AT Disney!?!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Yes, but it's mini.
> 
> OOC: You're AT Disney!?!



Katelyn:*nods* Cool!

Ooc:Not yet!Today we should be getting there early though!


----------



## jessidoll

Ooc:At disney!We're staying at Art Of Animation,I can't believe they kept that from us!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:At disney!We're staying at Art Of Animation,I can't believe they kept that from us!



OOC: Sounds cool!

Surprise trip?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Sounds cool!
> 
> Surprise trip?



Ooc:It is!And we knew we were going but we didnt know we were leaving yesterday,we were staying here or that we are staying for 13 days!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:It is!And we knew we were going but we didnt know we were leaving yesterday,we were staying here or that we are staying for 13 days!



OOC: Oh wow! Sounds fun!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Oh wow! Sounds fun!



Ooc:It is!The resorts really pretty!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:It is!The resorts really pretty!



OOC: I bet! Do you know which movie area you're staying in yet? And, if you don't mind me asking, who is with you on this magical trip of yours?


----------



## niallsprincess

OOC: Wow! Lucky you, Hailie! I've always wanted to stay there! When I'm going in November, we're staying at The Port Orleans Riverside again... But I still love it! Ahaha!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Wow! Lucky you, Hailie! I've always wanted to stay there! When I'm going in November, we're staying at The Port Orleans Riverside again... But I still love it! Ahaha!



Ooc:Haha i know!I love Port Orleans,we're staying there next year!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Haha i know!I love Port Orleans,we're staying there next year!



OOC: Lucky! Port Orleans is a great resort! I love it because it's so quiet. I'm trying to convince my mom to let me, her, and my best friend to go to Disney World together in a year or two. Like a girls trip  I think it'd be really fun.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Lucky! Port Orleans is a great resort! I love it because it's so quiet. I'm trying to convince my mom to let me, her, and my best friend to go to Disney World together in a year or two. Like a girls trip  I think it'd be really fun.



ooc: I've never stayed at Port Orleans! Usually we stay at Wilderness Lodge, but our second trip we stayed at Coronado Springs. I thik a girl's trip with me and my mom would be fun, especially since she's the planner and we're the biggest disney fans, but I doubt we'd do one.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Lucky! Port Orleans is a great resort! I love it because it's so quiet. I'm trying to convince my mom to let me, her, and my best friend to go to Disney World together in a year or two. Like a girls trip  I think it'd be really fun.





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> ooc: I've never stayed at Port Orleans! Usually we stay at Wilderness Lodge, but our second trip we stayed at Coronado Springs. I thik a girl's trip with me and my mom would be fun, especially since she's the planner and we're the biggest disney fans, but I doubt we'd do one.



Ooc:It sounds like it would be fun!I dunno if I'd ever go on a girls trip but it could be fun!I'm eating gelato right now and omg its so good!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> ooc: I've never stayed at Port Orleans! Usually we stay at Wilderness Lodge, but our second trip we stayed at Coronado Springs. I thik a girl's trip with me and my mom would be fun, especially since she's the planner and we're the biggest disney fans, but I doubt we'd do one.


OOC: My mom and I both are the planners, and my best friend has never been, so it'd be nice to take her. 


jessidoll said:


> Ooc:It sounds like it would be fun!I dunno if I'd ever go on a girls trip but it could be fun!I'm eating gelato right now and omg its so good!



OOC: Sounds yummy!


----------



## jessidoll

Ooc:Back!I just got in from Whispering Canyon Cafe and it was so good!I really missed all the yummy food!

Katelyn:*starts to sing Moments softly while looking around still following them*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Back!I just got in from Whispering Canyon Cafe and it was so good!I really missed all the yummy food!
> 
> Katelyn:*starts to sing Moments softly while looking around still following them*



OOC: Ooooh, lucky you! I'm sure it was really great! 

Carly: *pushes the door open* We're here!

Harry: *pays for all of them*

Carly: Good, let's go. *smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Ooooh, lucky you! I'm sure it was really great!
> 
> Carly: *pushes the door open* We're here!
> 
> Harry: *pays for all of them*
> 
> Carly: Good, let's go. *smiles*



Ooc:Super yummy!I love food so I was a happy girl!

Katelyn:*frowns* I could have paid for myself,you didnt have to do that.I'll pay you back.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Super yummy!I love food so I was a happy girl!
> 
> Katelyn:*frowns* I could have paid for myself,you didnt have to do that.I'll pay you back.



OOC: I am soooo excited to go to DIsney in November, and now you are making me even more excited!

Harry: DOn't even try it.

Carly: *laughs and walks to the first whole* *hits the ball and sinks it* *jumps up* Yes! Hole in one!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: I am soooo excited to go to DIsney in November, and now you are making me even more excited!
> 
> Harry: DOn't even try it.
> 
> Carly: *laughs and walks to the first whole* *hits the ball and sinks it* *jumps up* Yes! Hole in one!



Katelyn:*shakes her head* Its not fair though,you shouldnt have to pay for me if I can't pay you back or give you something.*follows her and hits the ball three times before it goes in*

Ooc:Haha sorry!Its hard not to talk about Disney!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*shakes her head* Its not fair though,you shouldnt have to pay for me if I can't pay you back or give you something.*follows her and hits the ball three times before it goes in*
> 
> Ooc:Haha sorry!Its hard not to talk about Disney!



Harry: ummmm no! *gets the ball in after two tries*

Niall: *gets it in with three tries*

OOC: No don't be, it's a good thing! Ahaha


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Hey guys!

Johanna: *walking around town*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: ummmm no! *gets the ball in after two tries*
> 
> Niall: *gets it in with three tries*
> 
> OOC: No don't be, it's a good thing! Ahaha



Katelyn:Why not?Whats so bad about letting me repay you?Please?And poo you!You did better than me!*fake pouts*

Ooc:Haha yay then!


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Hey guys!
> 
> Johanna: *walking around town*



Ooc:Hiya!!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: Hey guys!
> 
> Johanna: *walking around town*


OOC: Hello!!!!!! 


jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Why not?Whats so bad about letting me repay you?Please?And poo you!You did better than me!*fake pouts*
> 
> Ooc:Haha yay then!



Harry: No, I pay for girls...


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Hiya!!



OOC: How was your day?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Hello!!!!!!
> 
> Harry: No, I pay for girls...





			
				Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: How was your day?



Katelyn:Well thats not a very good reason,but if you're going to stick with it I guess I have to live with it.*mutters* Even if I dont wanna.

Ooc:Very magical!


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Well thats not a very good reason,but if you're going to stick with it I guess I have to live with it.*mutters* Even if I dont wanna.
> 
> Ooc:Very magical!



OOC: Great!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Well thats not a very good reason,but if you're going to stick with it I guess I have to live with it.*mutters* Even if I dont wanna.
> 
> Ooc:Very magical!



Harry: *sighs and glares at her*

Carly: *walks to the next hole*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Great!



Ooc:Yupp!And I just saw a few fireworks from illuminations in Epcot from the balcony outside my room!Omg I really missed Disney.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Yupp!And I just saw a few fireworks from illuminations in Epcot from the balcony outside my room!Omg I really missed Disney.



OOC: I miss it now..........but I'm glad you saw the fireworks!

Johanna: *exploring Mullingar*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *sighs and glares at her*
> 
> Carly: *walks to the next hole*



Katelyn:*looks at her shoes* You don't need to get mad,I'm sorry.I didnt mean to get you angry again.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: I miss it now..........but I'm glad you saw the fireworks!
> 
> Johanna: *exploring Mullingar*



Ooc:Thanks!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks at her shoes* You don't need to get mad,I'm sorry.I didnt mean to get you angry again.



Harry: Me, mad? You're the one that's being mad.

Carly: *another hole in one, trying to ignore the two*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Me, mad? You're the one that's being mad.
> 
> Carly: *another hole in one, trying to ignore the two*



Katelyn:No I'm not,I was just saying I dont want you to pay for me.How is that being mad?You've seen me mad before and I'm not acting anything like that.


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: I wonder............


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:No I'm not,I was just saying I dont want you to pay for me.How is that being mad?You've seen me mad before and I'm not acting anything like that.



Harry: You know that you're getting mad. Just- Just, whatever. Just play. It's your turn...


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: You know that you're getting mad. Just- Just, whatever. Just play. It's your turn...



Katelyn:*sighs* Yeah,whatever.I was actually trying not to get mad because I didnt wanna hurt you again.*walks over and hits the ball**gets a hole in one and walks to the next hole and sits on a bench*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs* Yeah,whatever.I was actually trying not to get mad because I didnt wanna hurt you again.*walks over and hits the ball**gets a hole in one and walks to the next hole and sits on a bench*



Carly: *turns to Niall and whispers* i wonder about those two. It's constantly fighting... *the boys hit and they all walk to the next*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *runs absentmindedly into a wall* Ouch.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *turns to Niall and whispers* i wonder about those two. It's constantly fighting... *the boys hit and they all walk to the next*



Katelyn:*Looks through her pictures on the bench not paying attention**hums Na na na*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*Looks through her pictures on the bench not paying attention**hums Na na na*



Carly: Maybe we shouldn't finish the game. Maybe we should just go home... *sighs and runs her fingers through her long, dyed hair*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Maybe we shouldn't finish the game. Maybe we should just go home... *sighs and runs her fingers through her long, dyed hair*



Katelyn:*frowns and opens her mouth to say something when her phone goes off**rolls her eyes and answers* Whats wrong Luke?*listens and takes a deep breath* Did you try giving her food?* listens again* Dont you dare hurt her or answer that letter or I'll turn you into a bird!*hangs up and sighs* I think you're right,somethings wrong back at the manor.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: I am kinda bored..........so if you finish the golf game I wouldn't be mad.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns and opens her mouth to say something when her phone goes off**rolls her eyes and answers* Whats wrong Luke?*listens and takes a deep breath* Did you try giving her food?* listens again* Dont you dare hurt her or answer that letter or I'll turn you into a bird!*hangs up and sighs* I think you're right,somethings wrong back at the manor.



Carly: *her eyes widen* What's happened?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *her eyes widen* What's happened?



Katelyn:*frowns* Darcy is hurting Luke and going mental and he's threatning to hurt her,and my dad sent another letter and Luke read it.I swear he's trying to ruin my life,I mean its already bad enough I feel guilty about dumping him and then fighting with Harry but now he's trying to make everything worse.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns* Darcy is hurting Luke and going mental and he's threatning to hurt her,and my dad sent another letter and Luke read it.I swear he's trying to ruin my life,I mean its already bad enough I feel guilty about dumping him and then fighting with Harry but now he's trying to make everything worse.



Carly: How could Darcy hurt Luke? She's just a little kitten!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: How could Darcy hurt Luke? She's just a little kitten!



Katelyn:Shes biting and scratching him,it cant be that bad but hes a big baby so he'll probably kill her if I don't stop him.Are you guys gonna be mad if I leave and go hurt him a bit?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Shes biting and scratching him,it cant be that bad but hes a big baby so he'll probably kill her if I don't stop him.Are you guys gonna be mad if I leave and go hurt him a bit?



Carly: Mad? No! We're coming with you and helping you. He lays one finger on that cat, and I will break his face.


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *stopds walking for a moment* My head............why does it hurt so much? Ow........agh.........no! *falls to her knees* What's happening to me? *loses er balance and falls to the ground* *passes out*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Mad? No! We're coming with you and helping you. He lays one finger on that cat, and I will break his face.



Ooc:Sorry I fell asleep last night!We had a breakfast reservation so I had to wakeup early!

Katelyn:Wicked!*frowns* We'd better go then,he might use mag-*looks at Harry then back at her* Uhm,that special thing on her and I dunno if I can keep my cool if he did that.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Sorry I fell asleep last night!We had a breakfast reservation so I had to wakeup early!
> 
> Katelyn:Wicked!*frowns* We'd better go then,he might use mag-*looks at Harry then back at her* Uhm,that special thing on her and I dunno if I can keep my cool if he did that.



OOC: No problem! Besides, Peyton hasn't been on yet today. No one really has but me.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: No problem! Besides, Peyton hasn't been on yet today. No one really has but me.



Ooc:Great,I was at Magic Kingdom all day without my ipod so I couldnt be on.


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Great,I was at Magic Kingdom all day without my ipod so I couldnt be on.



OOC: Sorry to leave ya, but I'm going outr. Ill bring my phone though, so maybe I'll post. Not that any of my characters are interacting with anyone else's at the moment.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry to leave ya, but I'm going outr. Ill bring my phone though, so maybe I'll post. Not that any of my characters are interacting with anyone else's at the moment.



Ooc:Its fine!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Sorry I fell asleep last night!We had a breakfast reservation so I had to wakeup early!
> 
> Katelyn:Wicked!*frowns* We'd better go then,he might use mag-*looks at Harry then back at her* Uhm,that special thing on her and I dunno if I can keep my cool if he did that.



Harry: *doesn't notice*

Carly: I'll run there. That way I'll get there first and beat the snot out of him, ok? *starts to run*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *doesn't notice*
> 
> Carly: I'll run there. That way I'll get there first and beat the snot out of him, ok? *starts to run*



Katelyn:Okay,if he hurt Darcy let me get in my share though!*thinks of things to do to him*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Okay,if he hurt Darcy let me get in my share though!*thinks of things to do to him*



Carly: *runs all the way to the manor and throws the door open* LUKE!!!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *runs all the way to the manor and throws the door open* LUKE!!!



Luke:*shouts from the kitchen* Who is it?!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Luke:*shouts from the kitchen* Who is it?!



Carly: IT'S CARLY! And if you lay ONE FINGER on that cat, I'll slit your throat!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: IT'S CARLY! And if you lay ONE FINGER on that cat, I'll slit your throat!



Luke:Why do you care?Its just Katelyn's dumb old cat!


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *comes concious again after a while* I reember...........I remember.........something. I have to see.........

OOC: Okay, so I have to talk to you guys about sometjing I want your opinion on.

So, I have no idea where Brandon and Dan are or when they will be back, but honestly, I don't want to have to stop RPing my characters until they come back. I don't know exactly how they wanted things to go out there in the Americas, but we're all in a roleplay, and it makes more sense to me if we're all together, interactingf with eachother.

Okay, that was the introduction, now here's the important part: what I want to do is wrap up the events in America and move Crystal, Fiona, Jackson and Lewis/John back to Ireland and possibly start new stories and reveal the connection between my three characters. The problem is, I'd have to control the guuys, and when we created this roleplay one of the rules was that you couldn't control other people's characters unless you allowed them too, because I didn't think it would be a good idea to make people do things they don't want to do. But I feel like we have two different groups and I don't like that, and it's not like Dan or Brandon have been around for te past three or four weeks. Thoughts?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Luke:Why do you care?Its just Katelyn's dumb old cat!


Carly: DON'T EVER SAY THAT! *runs into the kitchen* DON'T TOUCH HER, OR YOU'RE DEAD.


Fairywings said:


> Johanna: *comes concious again after a while* I reember...........I remember.........something. I have to see.........
> 
> OOC: Okay, so I have to talk to you guys about sometjing I want your opinion on.
> 
> So, I have no idea where Brandon and Dan are or when they will be back, but honestly, I don't want to have to stop RPing my characters until they come back. I don't know exactly how they wanted things to go out there in the Americas, but we're all in a roleplay, and it makes more sense to me if we're all together, interactingf with eachother.
> 
> Okay, that was the introduction, now here's the important part: what I want to do is wrap up the events in America and move Crystal, Fiona, Jackson and Lewis/John back to Ireland and possibly start new stories and reveal the connection between my three characters. The problem is, I'd have to control the guuys, and when we created this roleplay one of the rules was that you couldn't control other people's characters unless you allowed them too, because I didn't think it would be a good idea to make people do things they don't want to do. But I feel like we have two different groups and I don't like that, and it's not like Dan or Brandon have been around for te past three or four weeks. Thoughts?



OOC: Sounds good to me  The boys will have to come back and be cool with that too


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Then I'll think about making a post moving the characters tomorrow. We'll have to start thinking about where we want the story to go. I still want to hear from at least one of the guys before we do a time skip to Christmas, but then there's plenty of before Christmas things to do. Perhaps tomorrow I can brainstorm a list of plot ideas before rehearsal, since it's from 5:30-7:30 tomorrow.

EDIT: And we need a new thread soon, so no starting major storylines until we get a new thread! These last three pages will be all about wrapping stuff up, getting everyone on the same page, and getting ready for Part 3.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: DON'T EVER SAY THAT! *runs into the kitchen* DON'T TOUCH HER, OR YOU'RE DEAD.
> 
> OOC: Sounds good to me  The boys will have to come back and be cool with that too



Luke:You're alittle late then,but I'll try not to hurt her again,happy?

Katelyn:*sighs* I suppose I should go check on her,someones going to have to stop her from killing him.Even if I hate him and he's my ex I dont want him to die,you guys coming?


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Then I'll think about making a post moving the characters tomorrow. We'll have to start thinking about where we want the story to go. I still want to hear from at least one of the guys before we do a time skip to Christmas, but then there's plenty of before Christmas things to do. Perhaps tomorrow I can brainstorm a list of plot ideas before rehearsal, since it's from 5:30-7:30 tomorrow.
> 
> EDIT: And we need a new thread soon, so no starting major storylines until we get a new thread! These last three pages will be all about wrapping stuff up, getting everyone on the same page, and getting ready for Part 3.



Ooc:Sounds good!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Luke:You're alittle late then,but I'll try not to hurt her again,happy?
> 
> Katelyn:*sighs* I suppose I should go check on her,someones going to have to stop her from killing him.Even if I hate him and he's my ex I dont want him to die,you guys coming?



Carly: TRY NOT TO HURT HER AGAIN!? Get away from that cat or I'll turn you into a toad!

Harry: *shrugs* I guess.

Niall: *nods* Uh huh.


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Okay, so here I am, a little late, but I'm here. Let me start moving Crys, Foi and co and then I'll start brainstorming. Youy guys can help me list possible storylines or scenarios or whatever if you want.

And I'll be writing it it book form, because it's too much talking to type the way we normally type.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: TRY NOT TO HURT HER AGAIN!? Get away from that cat or I'll turn you into a toad!
> 
> Harry: *shrugs* I guess.
> 
> Niall: *nods* Uh huh.



Katelyn:Lets go reign in the Carl monster then!*starts to walk to the manor**shivers* I hate the cold sometimes.

Luke: Geez,whats the matter with you?You got angry when I fought with Katelyn,and now you're angry for me hurting her cat.Why do you even care?!Shes not that important so why get angry over the things I do to her!?

Ooc:Making a tumblr is hard!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Lets go reign in the Carl monster then!*starts to walk to the manor**shivers* I hate the cold sometimes.
> 
> Luke: Geez,whats the matter with you?You got angry when I fought with Katelyn,and now you're angry for me hurting her cat.Why do you even care?!Shes not that important so why get angry over the things I do to her!?
> 
> Ooc:Making a tumblr is hard!



Niall: *shrugs* I like it.

Carly: She IS important! And, if you don't stop talking about her, I'll have a knife through you in a matter of seconds. Look, I haven't had the best life in the world, and all you do is make it even worse, so just come off it, alright!?

OOC: I'm sure it is haha


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Niall: *shrugs* I like it.
> 
> Carly: She IS important! And, if you don't stop talking about her, I'll have a knife through you in a matter of seconds. Look, I haven't had the best life in the world, and all you do is make it even worse, so just come off it, alright!?
> 
> OOC: I'm sure it is haha



Katelyn:I do as long as I'm not getting the chills.*walks into the Manor* No where are they?

Luke:No she isn't!She's just a waste of space!She dumped me then went off to some muggle who doesnt care about her either!

Katelyn:*frowns* I found them.

Ooc:Haha it is!I had to choose the perfect One DIrection background and heading and trust me,I have _a lot_ of One Direction pictures I had to look for!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I do as long as I'm not getting the chills.*walks into the Manor* No where are they?
> 
> Luke:No she isn't!She's just a waste of space!She dumped me then went off to some muggle who doesnt care about her either!
> 
> Katelyn:*frowns* I found them.
> 
> Ooc:Haha it is!I had to choose the perfect One DIrection background and heading and trust me,I have _a lot_ of One Direction pictures I had to look for!



Carly: *throws a punch at him, and she's really quite strong* HARRY LOVES HER MORE THAN HE'S EVER LOVED ANYONE! Sometimes he's just afraid to show it because she can be a LITTLE cold. BUT DON'T EVEN talk about her! You're a waist of space, and luckily you've got her to fill what you've wasted!

OOC: Well that's not a bad thing, huh?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *throws a punch at him, and she's really quite strong* HARRY LOVES HER MORE THAN HE'S EVER LOVED ANYONE! Sometimes he's just afraid to show it because she can be a LITTLE cold. BUT DON'T EVEN talk about her! You're a waist of space, and luckily you've got her to fill what you've wasted!
> 
> OOC: Well that's not a bad thing, huh?



Luke:*falls back onto the floor* Ow!You mad witch!

Katelyn:*hears her and runs into the kitchen**looks at Luke on the floor* Aw Carly,you do love me!And what the matter with you Luke!?Hurting a poor little kitten!She probably doesnt like you and bites you because you're mean to me!

Luke:*rolls his eyes and stands up holding where she hit him* Whatever,I'm not mean to you.You're just a baby.

Katelyn:*takes a deep breath closing her eyes trying to calm down**talks with her eyes still closed* You boss me around,ignore me,you act like you're my father which I don't apreciate and-

Luke:How do you know what a father acts like?Yours hasn't cared about you in years!*starts to walk past her up to his room*

Katelyn:*flinches*

Ooc:Okay maybe its not the worst thing!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Luke:*falls back onto the floor* Ow!You mad witch!
> 
> Katelyn:*hears her and runs into the kitchen**looks at Luke on the floor* Aw Carly,you do love me!And what the matter with you Luke!?Hurting a poor little kitten!She probably doesnt like you and bites you because you're mean to me!
> 
> Luke:*rolls his eyes and stands up holding where she hit him* Whatever,I'm not mean to you.You're just a baby.
> 
> Katelyn:*takes a deep breath closing her eyes trying to calm down**talks with her eyes still closed* You boss me around,ignore me,you act like you're my father which I don't apreciate and-
> 
> Luke:How do you know what a father acts like?Yours hasn't cared about you in years!*starts to walk past her up to his room*
> 
> Katelyn:*flinches*
> 
> Ooc:Okay maybe its not the worst thing!



Carly: *chases after Luke* DON'T YOU EVER SAY THOSE WORDS TO HER EVER AGAIN! *tackles him and starts attacking him* YOU HORRIBLE LITTLE THING!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *chases after Luke* DON'T YOU EVER SAY THOSE WORDS TO HER EVER AGAIN! *tackles him and starts attacking him* YOU HORRIBLE LITTLE THING!



Katelyn:*lets her hit him for a bit**sighs and walks to them* Carly stop,thats enough.Don't make me use magic to stop you,even if what you're doing is pretty awesome.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*lets her hit him for a bit**sighs and walks to them* Carly stop,thats enough.Don't make me use magic to stop you,even if what you're doing is pretty awesome.



Carly: Hands off, Katelyn! This is my war, not yours. *slugs him in the face a few times and claws him with her sharp nails* DON'T TALK ABOUT KATELYN EVERY AGAIN. I WILL KILL YOU!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Hands off, Katelyn! This is my war, not yours. *slugs him in the face a few times and claws him with her sharp nails* DON'T TALK ABOUT KATELYN EVERY AGAIN. I WILL KILL YOU!



Luke:Get off me!

Katelyn:*sighs,runs up to her room and grabs her wand and puts it in her pocket**runs back down*Does anyone wanna try and break them up before I try?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Luke:Get off me!
> 
> Katelyn:*sighs,runs up to her room and grabs her wand and puts it in her pocket**runs back down*Does anyone wanna try and break them up before I try?



Carly: Fat chance! *punches him again and kicks him in the gut*

OOC: You're still in Disney right? What did you do today?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Fat chance! *punches him again and kicks him in the gut*
> 
> OOC: You're still in Disney right? What did you do today?



Katelyn:*sighs and points her wand at her* Petrificus Totalus!

Ooc:Yupp!I went to Hollywood studios and had brakfast at Hollywood and Vine,rode alot of rides,the best was Rock N' Rollercoaster!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*sighs and points her wand at her* Petrificus Totalus!
> 
> Ooc:Yupp!I went to Hollywood studios and had brakfast at Hollywood and Vine,rode alot of rides,the best was Rock N' Rollercoaster!



Carly: LET ME GO! I swear, Katelyn! I WILL get out and hurt him as soon as you let me go!

OOC: Sounds fun! Rock N' Roller Coaster is my favorite!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: LET ME GO! I swear, Katelyn! I WILL get out and hurt him as soon as you let me go!
> 
> OOC: Sounds fun! Rock N' Roller Coaster is my favorite!



Katelyn:Carly please stop!Hurting him isn't going to fix anything.

Ooc:It was and cool!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Carly please stop!Hurting him isn't going to fix anything.
> 
> Ooc:It was and cool!



Carly: *struggles* Yes it will! I'll rip off his mouth so he can't run it anymore!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *struggles* Yes it will! I'll rip off his mouth so he can't run it anymore!



Katelyn:Carly nothing he says can hurt me,and even if it does it won't be so bad!I have people who love and care about me and I know that now.*shouts* Guys is anyone going to try and help me?!You're girlfriend and best friend is trying to kill someone!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:Carly nothing he says can hurt me,and even if it does it won't be so bad!I have people who love and care about me and I know that now.*shouts* Guys is anyone going to try and help me?!You're girlfriend and best friend is trying to kill someone!



Harry: *walks in* Quit it, Carl.

Niall: Coming. *walks in* Come off it, Carly.

Carly: No! *still trying to get out of the bind* I WILL KILL YOU THE SECOND I GET OUT OF THIS, LUKE.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *walks in* Quit it, Carl.
> 
> Niall: Coming. *walks in* Come off it, Carly.
> 
> Carly: No! *still trying to get out of the bind* I WILL KILL YOU THE SECOND I GET OUT OF THIS, LUKE.



Katelyn:I'll stun you Carly,if it will make you calm down I swear I will.Just please stop I don't wanna have to use anymore magic on you.


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I'll stun you Carly,if it will make you calm down I swear I will.Just please stop I don't wanna have to use anymore magic on you.



Carly: I. Don't. Care!!!!!! *is able to move her hand just enough to grab her wand* Finite Incantatum! *jumps on Luke again* *hits him across the face* YOU'D BETTER RUN... RIGHT NOW!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: I. Don't. Care!!!!!! *is able to move her hand just enough to grab her wand* Finite Incantatum! *jumps on Luke again* *hits him across the face* YOU'D BETTER RUN... RIGHT NOW!



Luke:*runs up to his room limping and whimpering and locks the door*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Luke:*runs up to his room limping and whimpering and locks the door*



Carly: *narrows her eyes* Lucky puke. I'd better NEVER see him again.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *narrows her eyes* Lucky puke. I'd better NEVER see him again.



Katelyn:*giggles* I don't think anyones going to see him!*puts her wand in her front pocket*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*giggles* I don't think anyones going to see him!*puts her wand in her front pocket*



Carly: *puts her wand back in her boot*

OOC: Did you ride the great movie ride while you were at Hollywood Studios?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *puts her wand back in her boot*
> 
> OOC: Did you ride the great movie ride while you were at Hollywood Studios?



Katelynid you mean what you said earlier?That I act too cold?

Ooc:No too long of a wait


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelynid you mean what you said earlier?That I act too cold?
> 
> Ooc:No too long of a wait



Carly: Not too cold, but maybe a little harsh sometimes, but we've been over this, it's okay, because you've been working on it.

OOC: It'd still be worth it, no?!


----------



## niallsprincess

Ooc: Oh my gosh oh my gosh oh my gosh!!!! So you're in disney right!?!?!?!?!? So is liam payne and his family!!!!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Not too cold, but maybe a little harsh sometimes, but we've been over this, it's okay, because you've been working on it.
> 
> OOC: It'd still be worth it, no?!





			
				niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Ooc: Oh my gosh oh my gosh oh my gosh!!!! So you're in disney right!?!?!?!?!? So is liam payne and his family!!!!



Katelyn:*frowns* Well now I think I should apologize.

Ooc:Are you serious?!I thought he left!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*frowns* Well now I think I should apologize.
> 
> Ooc:Are you serious?!I thought he left!



Carly: *narrows her eyes and sighs* No you don't....

OOC: I heard he was still there... I dunno... Heard he rode the Tower of Terror today... :/


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *narrows her eyes and sighs* No you don't....
> 
> OOC: I heard he was still there... I dunno... Heard he rode the Tower of Terror today... :/



Ooc:Thats awesome!

Katelyn:Then how does he know I'm really trying and that I love him?


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Thats awesome!
> 
> Katelyn:Then how does he know I'm really trying and that I love him?



OOC: Which means that if he was he was in the same park as you were today.  Maybe you'll run into him aha  I might take dance with one of my friends who already takes it now. I hope I can but it might be too much where she goes.

Carly: He just knows... *smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> OOC: Which means that if he was he was in the same park as you were today.  Maybe you'll run into him aha  I might take dance with one of my friends who already takes it now. I hope I can but it might be too much where she goes.
> 
> Carly: He just knows... *smiles*



Katelyn:I dont know why I'm going to listen to you,but I am.*walks a few feet then stops**turns around* Did I use magic infront of Harry just then?

ooc:Omg if I do run into him I have no idea what I would do.And I hope you can do it!


----------



## Fairywings

IC: 

Crystal rested for a few more moments on the hill over looking the seaside city. It was quite beautiful, and Crys could have almost forgotten her troubles staring out into the seas if it weren't for the horrible condition her ankle was in. Now that the thought of it had surfaced in her mind, she realized she wouldn't be able to forget it, and so she sighed and dared to examine it. The burn was black in some parts and a deep red in other parts. She had lost quite a lot of blood, that was obvious. Though the spell she had put on it enabled her to walk without feeling pain, it had not stopped the bleeding. It was an ugly wound, and she knew it had to be treated. But first she had to do what she knew she had to do. She had to go home, back to Hogwarts or London or Ireland, whichever home she decided to go to. She reached into her pack and found a large gauze-like bandage. She wrapped it around her injured ankle, the entire time thinking about how Jackson would kill her if he knew about this. She loved him, but she didn't think he was really understanding about injuries. He didn't like to see her hurt, and Crystal didn't blame him for that, but sometimes things happened and she got injured. And when she was injured, he seemed angry to her, whether she had done it to herself on purpose or not. She finished and stood, a little wary. She turned to John, who was with her. "We're going back to Ireland." Yes, Ireland was best. Hogwarts wasn't a good place to be, and neither was London. John couldn't really speak, but then, he made not gesture or facial expression to object.

Crystal led the way down the hill and the two travelers made their way into town. She knew they got a few stares, but Crystal ignored them. She needed to know when the next boat to Ireland was going. She walked to the docks and questioned someone working there.

"We don't do trips across the ocean. However, we can get you on a boat to New York, where you can take a boat to England then there you can go to Ireland by boat or train."

(Part 1)

OOC: Had to go to rehearsal sorry


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:I dont know why I'm going to listen to you,but I am.*walks a few feet then stops**turns around* Did I use magic infront of Harry just then?
> 
> ooc:Omg if I do run into him I have no idea what I would do.And I hope you can do it!



Carly: *looks at Harry who made his way into the living room* *nods*

Harry: Don't worry, it's cool. I knew there was something different about you. *smiles at her from the living room*

OOC: You would hug him and tell him that you love him aha  And thanks, I hope I can too. It's not too expensive, now it's just when I'm going to sign up. My friend wants me to sign up on Tuesday, but I don't know if that's ok with my mom yet.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> IC:
> 
> Crystal rested for a few more moments on the hill over looking the seaside city. It was quite beautiful, and Crys could have almost forgotten her troubles staring out into the seas if it weren't for the horrible condition her ankle was in. Now that the thought of it had surfaced in her mind, she realized she wouldn't be able to forget it, and so she sighed and dared to examine it. The burn was black in some parts and a deep red in other parts. She had lost quite a lot of blood, that was obvious. Though the spell she had put on it enabled her to walk without feeling pain, it had not stopped the bleeding. It was an ugly wound, and she knew it had to be treated. But first she had to do what she knew she had to do. She had to go home, back to Hogwarts or London or Ireland, whichever home she decided to go to. She reached into her pack and found a large gauze-like bandage. She wrapped it around her injured ankle, the entire time thinking about how Jackson would kill her if he knew about this. She loved him, but she didn't think he was really understanding about injuries. He didn't like to see her hurt, and Crystal didn't blame him for that, but sometimes things happened and she got injured. And when she was injured, he seemed angry to her, whether she had done it to herself on purpose or not. She finished and stood, a little wary. She turned to John, who was with her. "We're going back to Ireland." Yes, Ireland was best. Hogwarts wasn't a good place to be, and neither was London. John couldn't really speak, but then, he made not gesture or facial expression to object.
> 
> Crystal led the way down the hill and the two travelers made their way into town. She knew they got a few stares, but Crystal ignored them. She needed to know when the next boat to Ireland was going. She walked to the docks and questioned someone working there.
> 
> "We don't do trips across the ocean. However, we can get you on a boat to New York, where you can take a boat to England then there you can go to Ireland by boat or train."
> 
> (Part 1)
> 
> OOC: Had to go to rehearsal sorry



Ooc:Its ok and thats really good!You can write!



			
				niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *looks at Harry who made his way into the living room* *nods*
> 
> Harry: Don't worry, it's cool. I knew there was something different about you. *smiles at her from the living room*
> 
> OOC: You would hug him and tell him that you love him aha  And thanks, I hope I can too. It's not too expensive, now it's just when I'm going to sign up. My friend wants me to sign up on Tuesday, but I don't know if that's ok with my mom yet.



Katelyn:*grins and claps her hands* Yay no more secrets!*her stomach growls* Now snack time for the witch.*runs into the kitchen and looks through the cabinets humming Kiss Me*

Ooc:Haha maybe!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Its ok and thats really good!You can write!
> 
> 
> 
> Katelyn:*grins and claps her hands* Yay no more secrets!*her stomach growls* Now snack time for the witch.*runs into the kitchen and looks through the cabinets humming Kiss Me*
> 
> Ooc:Haha maybe!



Carly: *smiles at pulls at her hair* *tilts her head Hey, Kate, where's Johanna?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *smiles at pulls at her hair* *tilts her head Hey, Kate, where's Johanna?



Katelyn:*makes a sandwhich* I dunno,i haven't seen her today.She cant be here,if she was she would have heard you trying to murder Luke.*walks to the Living Room and sits on the couch**sees her bucket list and crosses off getting a tattoo and playing mini golf*Oh!I got a new item!*writes it down and starts to eat her food*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*makes a sandwhich* I dunno,i haven't seen her today.She cant be here,if she was she would have heard you trying to murder Luke.*walks to the Living Room and sits on the couch**sees her bucket list and crosses off getting a tattoo and playing mini golf*Oh!I got a new item!*writes it down and starts to eat her food*



Carly: That's true... What's your new item?


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *smiles at pulls at her hair* *tilts her head Hey, Kate, where's Johanna?



OOC: Thanks Hailie! And thankds for the cue, I'll put up a Johanna post.

Johanna: *feeling like she's going to pass outr again* Just need.........to keep going........need to know..........if what I remember is real......or just fantasy......*stumbling down the street*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: That's true... What's your new item?



Katelyn:*finishes her sandwhich and shrugs* To get a kiss after a romantic date,you know like in the movies?The couple walks back from wherever they came from and they kiss infront of the girls door,thats always been really cute to me.


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Thanks Hailie! And thankds for the cue, I'll put up a Johanna post.
> 
> Johanna: *feeling like she's going to pass outr again* Just need.........to keep going........need to know..........if what I remember is real......or just fantasy......*stumbling down the street*



Ooc:You're welcome!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*finishes her sandwhich and shrugs* To get a kiss after a romantic date,you know like in the movies?The couple walks back from wherever they came from and they kiss infront of the girls door,thats always been really cute to me.



Carly: *raises her eyebrows at Harry*

Harry: Done and done tomorrow night. You and me. *smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *raises her eyebrows at Harry*
> 
> Harry: Done and done tomorrow night. You and me. *smiles*



Katelyn:*smiles with a light blush* Are you sure?


----------



## Fairywings

IC:

Crystal stood on the deck of the ship that would take her to New York several minutes later. The wind blew her brown locks softly as she stared out at the world around her. He hair had grown a little, it no longer hung so it barely touched her shoulders, the ends reached a little bit farther than her shoulders. Normal;ly when it grew long she had it trimmed, but now she didn't really care. Perhaps she would let it grow. Not too long, of course.

John was sitting on a bench closer to the middle of the ship. He didn't want to stand on the edge and contemplate the world like Crystal did. That was fine by her, it was a good moment to be alone. She wondered what Katelyn and Carly and the others would say when they saw her. She left them without saying good bye to their faces. Crys remembered she had fought with Carly, but she didn't remember about what, and she assumed oit was a stupid misunderstanding. She hoiped it wouldn't be awkward, and for a moment she wondered if going back was such a good idea. But then the ship embarkled oth the journey, and Crystal didn't have the ability to doubt her decision now.

(Part 2)


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> IC:
> 
> Crystal stood on the deck of the ship that would take her to New York several minutes later. The wind blew her brown locks softly as she stared out at the world around her. He hair had grown a little, it no longer hung so it barely touched her shoulders, the ends reached a little bit farther than her shoulders. Normal;ly when it grew long she had it trimmed, but now she didn't really care. Perhaps she would let it grow. Not too long, of course.
> 
> John was sitting on a bench closer to the middle of the ship. He didn't want to stand on the edge and contemplate the world like Crystal did. That was fine by her, it was a good moment to be alone. She wondered what Katelyn and Carly and the others would say when they saw her. She left them without saying good bye to their faces. Crys remembered she had fought with Carly, but she didn't remember about what, and she assumed oit was a stupid misunderstanding. She hoiped it wouldn't be awkward, and for a moment she wondered if going back was such a good idea. But then the ship embarkled oth the journey, and Crystal didn't have the ability to doubt her decision now.
> 
> (Part 2)



Ooc:Its official,you are the best writer!This is really really good!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles with a light blush* Are you sure?



Harry: Positive *grins at her*

OOC: Oh my gosh. I'm not sure if I've ever been able to do a split and now I have to do them great for ballet? ugggggh.... I'm going to fail!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: Positive *grins at her*
> 
> OOC: Oh my gosh. I'm not sure if I've ever been able to do a split and now I have to do them great for ballet? ugggggh.... I'm going to fail!



Katelyn:*smiles* Great then,its a date then.

Ooc:Ooh that stinks,but maybe they're easier?


----------



## Fairywings

jessidoll said:


> Ooc:Its official,you are the best writer!This is really really good!





niallsprincess said:


> Harry: Positive *grins at her*
> 
> OOC: Oh my gosh. I'm not sure if I've ever been able to do a split and now I have to do them great for ballet? ugggggh.... I'm going to fail!



OOC: Lol, thanks Hailie! Ouch Peyton, good luck with that! I could never do a splitz!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles* Great then,its a date then.
> 
> Ooc:Ooh that stinks,but maybe they're easier?


Harry: *nods* Yep!

OOC: I dunno... I've never even been close to being able to do them before...


Fairywings said:


> OOC: Lol, thanks Hailie! Ouch Peyton, good luck with that! I could never do a splitz!



OOC: Me either! I'm not flexible at ALL!!!! I will need A LOT of help from my friends, if they're not just laughing at me ahahahahaaha most of them can, but I just can't....


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> OOC: Lol, thanks Hailie! Ouch Peyton, good luck with that! I could never do a splitz!



Ooc:Welcome!


----------



## Fairywings

IC:

Meanwhile...............

Fiona lay in the ditch they trio was hiding in. For the moment, they were alone. But Fiona wasn't naive enough to even think of believing there were no more enemies. They were around, there was no doubt about it. The only question in Fiona's mind was when the next wave was coming. These would be the reinforcements, the ones she had met before would not be there, she had already killed them. A lot of wizards and witches had died at Fiona's hands, but she didn't feel guilty about any of them yet. Everyone that had lost their lives had been a Death Eater. The Death Eaters were bad people, and mporeover the enemy, and this was war. Perhaps if she had killed a member of the Order of the Phoenix she would fell remorse, but not for the Death Eaters. They shouldn't even be considered human. 

Suddenly, Fiona heard a sound. She froze, listeing hard. Jackson looked as if he was about to say something, but Fiona held up a hand quickly, stopping him from saying whatever he was about to say. She heard it again, the immistakable sound of someone trying to put their feet down quietly and failing miserably. Trying not to be scornful, she silently flipped from lying against the wall on her back to lying on her stomach. She inched forward silently, doing a much better job than whoever was attempting to sneak up on them, bbecause Fiona was the master of unseen and silent movement. She peered over the top onto ground level. Yep, it was Death Eaters. Four or five of them. The odds were all right as long as Jackson and the girl stayed hidden, even with her broken arm. They were trying to surprise hrer, but really she was the one with the element of surprise on her side.

(Part 3)

OOC: Need to get a new thread soon. Ideas on what to call it?


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *nods* Yep!
> 
> OOC: I dunno... I've never even been close to being able to do them before...
> 
> OOC: Me either! I'm not flexible at ALL!!!! I will need A LOT of help from my friends, if they're not just laughing at me ahahahahaaha most of them can, but I just can't....



Katelyn:*looks outside and grins* Oh my Merlin!Its gonna rain,look there are storm clouds!

ooc:I only know one person who can do the splits,the rest of my friends never learned!


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> IC:
> 
> Meanwhile...............
> 
> Fiona lay in the ditch they trio was hiding in. For the moment, they were alone. But Fiona wasn't naive enough to even think of believing there were no more enemies. They were around, there was no doubt about it. The only question in Fiona's mind was when the next wave was coming. These would be the reinforcements, the ones she had met before would not be there, she had already killed them. A lot of wizards and witches had died at Fiona's hands, but she didn't feel guilty about any of them yet. Everyone that had lost their lives had been a Death Eater. The Death Eaters were bad people, and mporeover the enemy, and this was war. Perhaps if she had killed a member of the Order of the Phoenix she would fell remorse, but not for the Death Eaters. They shouldn't even be considered human.
> 
> Suddenly, Fiona heard a sound. She froze, listeing hard. Jackson looked as if he was about to say something, but Fiona held up a hand quickly, stopping him from saying whatever he was about to say. She heard it again, the immistakable sound of someone trying to put their feet down quietly and failing miserably. Trying not to be scornful, she silently flipped from lying against the wall on her back to lying on her stomach. She inched forward silently, doing a much better job than whoever was attempting to sneak up on them, bbecause Fiona was the master of unseen and silent movement. She peered over the top onto ground level. Yep, it was Death Eaters. Four or five of them. The odds were all right as long as Jackson and the girl stayed hidden, even with her broken arm. They were trying to surprise hrer, but really she was the one with the element of surprise on her side.
> 
> (Part 3)
> 
> OOC: Need to get a new thread soon. Ideas on what to call it?



OOC: Idea: (sorry it's bad) : Anywhere but here?' I dunno... sorry


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*looks outside and grins* Oh my Merlin!Its gonna rain,look there are storm clouds!
> 
> ooc:I only know one person who can do the splits,the rest of my friends never learned!



Carly: Dance in the rain, Kate! *smiles and laughs*

OOC: i wish you were my real friend! You could teach me! And tips? Ahaha


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> IC:
> 
> Meanwhile...............
> 
> Fiona lay in the ditch they trio was hiding in. For the moment, they were alone. But Fiona wasn't naive enough to even think of believing there were no more enemies. They were around, there was no doubt about it. The only question in Fiona's mind was when the next wave was coming. These would be the reinforcements, the ones she had met before would not be there, she had already killed them. A lot of wizards and witches had died at Fiona's hands, but she didn't feel guilty about any of them yet. Everyone that had lost their lives had been a Death Eater. The Death Eaters were bad people, and mporeover the enemy, and this was war. Perhaps if she had killed a member of the Order of the Phoenix she would fell remorse, but not for the Death Eaters. They shouldn't even be considered human.
> 
> Suddenly, Fiona heard a sound. She froze, listeing hard. Jackson looked as if he was about to say something, but Fiona held up a hand quickly, stopping him from saying whatever he was about to say. She heard it again, the immistakable sound of someone trying to put their feet down quietly and failing miserably. Trying not to be scornful, she silently flipped from lying against the wall on her back to lying on her stomach. She inched forward silently, doing a much better job than whoever was attempting to sneak up on them, bbecause Fiona was the master of unseen and silent movement. She peered over the top onto ground level. Yep, it was Death Eaters. Four or five of them. The odds were all right as long as Jackson and the girl stayed hidden, even with her broken arm. They were trying to surprise hrer, but really she was the one with the element of surprise on her side.
> 
> (Part 3)
> 
> OOC: Need to get a new thread soon. Ideas on what to call it?



Ooc:How about HPRP:"More trouble away from the magic."?Thats all I got.And this is good too!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Dance in the rain, Kate! *smiles and laughs*
> 
> OOC: i wish you were my real friend! You could teach me! And tips? Ahaha



Katelyn:*laughs and sees rain starts to fall**jumps up fast and runs out the front door into the rain**grins and starts to twirl around laughing*

Ooc:Haha,stretch!You definitly need to stretch like twice a day.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> OOC: Idea: (sorry it's bad) : Anywhere but here?' I dunno... sorry



OOC: It's okay.

Johanna: *heading towards the mansion unsteadily*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs and sees rain starts to fall**jumps up fast and runs out the front door into the rain**grins and starts to twirl around laughing*
> 
> Ooc:Haha,stretch!You definitly need to stretch like twice a day.



Carly: *follows her out and looks up at the sky as it starts to pour down rain*

Niall: *comes out and takes Carly's hands*

Harry: *comes outside and watches Katelyn, smiling*

OOC: I stretch a LOT in PE and before I run everyday. Does that count?  ahahaha!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *follows her out and looks up at the sky as it starts to pour down rain*
> 
> Niall: *comes out and takes Carly's hands*
> 
> Harry: *comes outside and watches Katelyn, smiling*
> 
> OOC: I stretch a LOT in PE and before I run everyday. Does that count?  ahahaha!



Katelyn:*grins at Harry and waves excitedly**laughs* This is so much fun!

Ooc:Haha it could!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*grins at Harry and waves excitedly**laughs* This is so much fun!
> 
> Ooc:Haha it could!



Harry: *nods and pulls his hood up*

Carly: *her and Niall slow dance in the rain*

OOC: yay!


----------



## Fairywings

IC:

Fiona turned slightly and motioned for him to not move and stay silent. He looked about to protest, but Fiona brought one of her fingers to her neck and slit her throat. Now he seemed to get it, and looked worried. She rolled her eyes at himin annoyance and focused on the Death Eaters. She could take them. She was injured, but Fiona wasn't afraid to die. If death was herfuture here, then she better die fighting with dignity and honor. Her parents may bring no honor to the family, but Fiona and Crystal always could.

She was ready. She launched herself at the Death Eaters. They were surprised, and failed hopelessly to make up for it and hget out their wands quick enough. Two died immediately, Fiona wasn't afraid to use the Killing Curse. Three remained, and they stared at her warily as the four people circled each other. Fiona imagined they were trying to figure her out, trying to guess what she might do. But Fiona was unpredictable. She made a move to dash off to the left, to higher ground, but instead she dashed straight down the middle. The knife literally pulled from her sleeve brought a bloody death to the man in the center, while her wand sent the man on her left flying into a tree. She fought the man that had been on her right hand to hand. He actually had some skill, it took her some time to finish him off. It was a few seconds after he  was dead that she heard it: The sound of a gunshot. She turned to see the third death eater on the ground in front of her, the life gone from his eyes. She heard a second gun shot. Silence followed, and she looked down. Her shirt was black, but a dark spot could still be seen forming on her side. She had been shot.

(Part 4)

OOC: I think either Hailie's, or what about "A Dysfunctional Family"? Because the group of friends is like a family, but they all have problems so they're dysfuctional.


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Harry: *nods and pulls his hood up*
> 
> Carly: *her and Niall slow dance in the rain*
> 
> OOC: yay!



Katelyn:*smiles at the two and looks down at her soaked outfit* Okay,theres one downside to playing in the rain.*shrugs and takes out her wand and draws in the air*


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *arrives at the mansion gate* *clings to the gate for a moment nefore opening it* Have to see.........*starts stubling to the door* *falls* Ow.......*gets back up again*


----------



## jessidoll

Fairywings said:
			
		

> IC:
> 
> Fiona turned slightly and motioned for him to not move and stay silent. He looked about to protest, but Fiona brought one of her fingers to her neck and slit her throat. Now he seemed to get it, and looked worried. She rolled her eyes at himin annoyance and focused on the Death Eaters. She could take them. She was injured, but Fiona wasn't afraid to die. If death was herfuture here, then she better die fighting with dignity and honor. Her parents may bring no honor to the family, but Fiona and Crystal always could.
> 
> She was ready. She launched herself at the Death Eaters. They were surprised, and failed hopelessly to make up for it and hget out their wands quick enough. Two died immediately, Fiona wasn't afraid to use the Killing Curse. Three remained, and they stared at her warily as the four people circled each other. Fiona imagined they were trying to figure her out, trying to guess what she might do. But Fiona was unpredictable. She made a move to dash off to the left, to higher ground, but instead she dashed straight down the middle. The knife literally pulled from her sleeve brought a bloody death to the man in the center, while her wand sent the man on her left flying into a tree. She fought the man that had been on her right hand to hand. He actually had some skill, it took her some time to finish him off. It was a few seconds after he  was dead that she heard it: The sound of a gunshot. She turned to see the third death eater on the ground in front of her, the life gone from his eyes. She heard a second gun shot. Silence followed, and she looked down. Her shirt was black, but a dark spot could still be seen forming on her side. She had been shot.
> 
> (Part 4)
> 
> OOC: I think either Hailie's, or what about "A Dysfunctional Family"? Because the group of friends is like a family, but they all have problems so they're dysfuctional.



Ooc:Oh I like the Dysfunctional family!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles at the two and looks down at her soaked outfit* Okay,theres one downside to playing in the rain.*shrugs and takes out her wand and draws in the air*



Carly: *lets go of Niall's hands and shakes her hair out like a dog* *twirls around in a circle a few times, with one leg out*

OOC: Yes, Wings! Love it!


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: *lets go of Niall's hands and shakes her hair out like a dog* *twirls around in a circle a few times, with one leg out*
> 
> OOC: Yes, Wings! Love it!



Katelyn:*laughs and looks at the big heart she made* Now what to put in it?*taps her chin*


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*laughs and looks at the big heart she made* Now what to put in it?*taps her chin*



Carly: Another one *smiles*


----------



## jessidoll

niallsprincess said:
			
		

> Carly: Another one *smiles*



Katelyn:*smiles and puts a smaller heart inside* I love it.*sees something walking towards her and frowns* Oh Darcy!*runs over and picks her up and sees she has a broken leg* Aw,poor kitty.Did the mean boy hurt you?Lets fix you.*puts her down and heals her leg* There ya go!


----------



## niallsprincess

jessidoll said:


> Katelyn:*smiles and puts a smaller heart inside* I love it.*sees something walking towards her and frowns* Oh Darcy!*runs over and picks her up and sees she has a broken leg* Aw,poor kitty.Did the mean boy hurt you?Lets fix you.*puts her down and heals her leg* There ya go!



Carly: *narrows her eyes, but then continues to do moves in the rain*

OOC: I can almost do one now.


----------



## Fairywings

IC:

Fiona stared at it. She was invincible. She was perfect. How could she be shot? Maybe the Underground Movement really did send her on a death mission. She heard Jackson scrambling up the side, then saw him looking at her in dismay. She heard him say something, but he seemed so far away, and she couldn't make out what he was saying. In fact, everything around her seemed to be fading away.............

Hours later, she woke up, feeling much different than she had the last time she was concious. She saw bright lights and a white ceiling, and at first she wasn't sure where she was. Then she heard Jackson's voice, saying, "Oh thank goodness!" and a lightly teasing voice saying, "Welcome back to the land of the living, glad you could join us," that made Fiona feel instantly at ease. She shifted and pushed herself into a sitting position. Tom and Jackson sat on either side of her bed in the infirmirary. Jaclkson was looking obviously relieved, and despite his joking voice, Tom's face was ashen. She reached out a hand to Tom, and her grabbed it tightly. "See? I've always told you I was the best agent there ever was. Now I've got proof." Tom gave her a small smile, he was still a little scared for her. "I'm just glad you're okay. You are fine, right?"

Fiona smiled at him. "Of course I am." She tried to get out of bed, but a new voice said, "Oh, I'm sure yopu feel fine, but let's take it easy." Fiona frowned. The voice was familiar, but she dared not to hope. She glanced to where the new voice was coming from, and her heart soared.

There stood Crystal, healthy and glowing and smiling at her. Jemima stood behind her, and while she didn't always like Jemima, she was glad to see her now. "Crystal! What's new?"

Crystal grinned at her. "Besides the fact that my little sister is an agent? Oh, not much. Our parents are dead. Murdered, probably. I think it's time we went back to the Gray name, all things considered."

Fiona gaped at her. There was a lot to catch up on, that much was certain.

(pART 5 OF 6)

OOC: This and all the ones before it were in the past. This last one is now, as in in present times.


----------



## Fairywings

niallsprincess said:


> Carly: *lets go of Niall's hands and shakes her hair out like a dog* *twirls around in a circle a few times, with one leg out*
> 
> OOC: Yes, Wings! Love it!



OOC: A Dysfunctional Family it is then!

WE'RE GOING TO DISNEY WORLD IN DECEMBER! 86 DAYS!


----------



## Fairywings

Johanna: *goes inside* *shouts* I'm here guys, just need to see something! I'm on the verge, need to know if it's all true!

OOC: Doing the thing in Fiona's room now. I'll make the thread and we can continue there.


----------



## niallsprincess

Fairywings said:


> OOC: A Dysfunctional Family it is then!
> 
> WE'RE GOING TO DISNEY WORLD IN DECEMBER! 86 DAYS!



OOC: I'm happy for you! I'm going in November, don't know the actual number of days though!


----------



## Fairywings

OOC: Made it! Will copy Johanna's last post onto the new thread.


----------

